# NORTHERN IRELAND GIRLS PART 2



## Suzie

HAPPY CHATTING &  to all 

xx


----------



## holly01

i can feel another heated discussion coming on tomorrow when nobody tells wezza we have moved house


----------



## Dahlia

holly01 said:


> i can feel another heated discussion coming on tomorrow when nobody tells wezza we have moved house


Holly you are so right!!

Well done on being first. How exciting page 2!!

Dahlia x


----------



## shaz2

ha ha ha i think there will be a few who have something de say about moving.......lol...


----------



## Fionab

A new home, hopefully a new start for all of us and some good luck with it!

Tedette, that is really good news that 8 have fertilised, good luck for ET on Friday.    They only tell you the grade when you go for ET

Weeza, you mentioned giving blood, just after our first IVF they took me off the list for 6 months to let the drugs get out of your system, this time when I called them they asked when I thought I would be ready to give blood again - has anyone else had this?

Trishy, I wasn't sure if I would tell people that my baby was IVF in case some people would treat them differently.  Good luck for scan on Friday. 

Emer, glad you liked acupuncture - you really wouldn't know there was needles anywhere

Galaxy girl, hope you are feeling a bit better.  This whole process really takes it out of you

Annie, I am A- and I don't know what DH is but I was wondering about those antibodies you need to take when pregnant.

MrsAB, hope the scan went well

Angel, sorry Clomid didn't work for you this month. 

Holly, how are you feeling?

Blue ribbon, you have 10 days of stimms injections, then your final Pregynl injection 36 hours before EC.  The only thing you can't be sure about it is the length of time you down reg for - this can be 2 weeks or a lot longer as I can testify.  You have a scan on day 6 of stimms then on day 10 or 11.

You are right in that people just don't know how to react when you mention IF.  I think a lot of people don't know what IVF really involves so they are a bit confused.  Some people seem to think it is a miracle treatment that always works and is simple - I wish!!

Hi to everyone else
Fiona


----------



## Mrs AB

Hey.........they've moved us!!!!

Watched The Apprentice tonight..................these people are supposed to be professionals right? So I'm assuming that they are educated...............especially the ones with the marbles in their mouths. So why then did I hear Kevin say the following:

By the time I was twenty I owned my first house, by the time I was twenty-free I owned my second !!!!!! How pathetic!!!!

Come out, come out.......wherever you are.........................!!!!!!!

Hi Fiona - good to hear from you!!

A


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

I just wanted to say congrats to  tedette on 8 embies fertilised, good luck for fridays e/t!!!  

Anita - lovely pictures!!!!

Missy xx


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi Missy and Dahlia!!

Thanks for watching my video.................you should compile one!!!  Missy you could do one of your pregnancy!!!!  Speaking of which how are you this weather?

Don't think I haven't spotted you Trish and Janners.............!!! lol

A


----------



## MISSY97

Hi A

Doing well thanks, the pains are almost gone from my sides, so have just the usual pregnancy symptoms now........ Still anxious hoping everything will be ok.  Waiting anxiously for the date for our next scan, have first antenatal appointment on tuesday so looking forward to it.....

How is the tx treating you? Good Luck for you scan tomorrow!!! or today now!!!!

Missy xx


----------



## Mrs AB

Missy - you must fill us in on your first antenatal appt - and glad that most of the aches and pains are gone.................the only symptom of pregnancy I think I'll be looking forward to is having bigger bazookas!!!!!  Not that mine are small, may I add..............but it would be nice to have big, pendulous ones, that swing from side to side, for a wee change!!!!      lol

My tx has gone strangely smooth............I'm afraid that I'll scud myself but I had virtually no side effects from DR - other than a puffy face and so far (Mrs AB touches wood..........oops and then realises it's laminate!!!!) Stimms seems to be ok.............have the odd mild cramp.  Fingers crossed I make it to ET.   

A


----------



## Trishy

Evening all!  How exciting that we have all talked so much we need a new thread!!  Wonder how long until we get to home number 3!!  

Anita - I think maybe I confused you!   We all have an exciting day on May 7th but this is your EC day if I am right but it is my ET day so therefore I test 2 days before you!    Nice video by the way!  Cute doggies! Elvis says Hi!!

Fiona - I won't just push the whole "my baby is an IVF baby by the way" to every passer by who stops to say how cute he/she is (and they will stop because my baby will be the cutest baby in the whole world in my eyes!!).  But if there is ever a conversation in the general direction of fertility then I will gladly offer my experience to anyone who thinks it would benefit them and who wants to know more but I won't force it on them either.  I just think there is no reason not to tell people my baby was created by an amazing journey and if anything it makes it even more special and when he/she grows up I will be telling them the whole story too (especially as it may be important to know when they are trying themselves - god I am already thinking about being a granny!    ).  So if I can draw anything positive from this whole experience (apart from a baby obviously) then I would like to think my knowledge and story could help those who follow in my footsteps to ensure them it is not as scarey as it seems and that they are not alone, as i have so richly learned from this website.

WARNING - American movie standing ovation moment coming up!!   

My Mum has always said one phrase and I truely believe in it and it is this - "everything happens for a reason".  I know sometimes she doesn't say the right things (through no fault of her own but she is learning with me as I go through this whole experience) but this is one phrase that has stuck by me since I left school and it always rings true in the end.  Although you may not fully understand at the time what the reason is, when you do eventually come to the end of a situation or experience, you can always look back and realise what the reason is that fate took you in that particular direction.  For instance I didn't get the A-levels results I hoped for so ended up across the water at university and looking back it was the best thing I ever did and it changed my life forever in terms of confidence.  At the time I cried myself to sleep and was so disappointed in myself but Mum said those words 'everything happens for a reason' and now i know why.  

There have been other scenarios too that I will not bore you with but now my biggest challenge is understanding the reason for me not being given the child I have dreamed of since meeting DH.  I am starting to work it out in my head and if I look back to when we first said 'let's go for it' I now know we were not in a financially stable position to enable me to take the time off to enjoy the first 9 months of my baby's life and to support it 100% and now I have got my act together and am saving hard which has been a real weight off my mind.  On a less practical note maybe I am supposed to grow stronger from this whole experience.  I feel a lot less fragile as time goes on and know this waiting time has given me time to reflect on how best to approach parenting and learn from being an auntie what way I would like to bring up my own child.

I have not yet fully worked out the 'reason' for all this but i know one day I will look back and will have gained something positive from it and will never see it as a negative experience no matter what the outcome.  We all learn and grow from every new challenge and I just have to work out what it is I am supposed to take from this but I do believe everything happens for a reason and hope that all you girls can take something positive from whatever your individual challenges are too.  All our lives changed forever the day we found out we had IF issues and we have to take what we can from it or it will consume us in a negative way.

I hope I have encouraged you all to stay strong.  

OK - I am now taking a bow!!    Sorry for the lecture yet again.  I really don't know what came over me!!  You can tell me to shut up if you want now!!


----------



## Mrs AB

Bravo!!!!  Rapturous applause................    Bravo!!!

On a serious note, Trish your words were indeed very comforting and I have already learned that we should not take things for granted or assume things will automatically happen for us in life e.g. ttc.  I agree with you.............things do happen for a reason - it's understanding why, is the problem!!!

Oops!!  Your test date makes sense now!!! 

A


----------



## Trishy

Thanks AB.  I'll let you off with the date thing - blame the drugs for making you loopy!!


----------



## Trishy

Time for bed now.  Just about made it to 1am for spray then alarm goes off at 6am so tired bunny at the minute!  Spray ends on Sunday so 8 hours sleep here we come!  Night girls and happy positive dreams!  DH thinks I am mad - I dreamt about chocolate krispie buns for 2 nights in a row!  How weird is that??!!


----------



## Mrs AB

Nah, I don't think it's the drugs...............probably just me!!!!!

Better go get some ZZZZzzzzzzs - gotta get up at 6am tomorrow.................geez, the thought of it...............  ..........me thinks DH is gonna have to roll me out of bed and down blinkin the stairs.......I am NOT a morning person!!!!!  

Catch ye later!!!

A


----------



## MaryC

Good morning ladies,

Weeza, were are you? for that matter Janners and Trish too?!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well I watched the apprentice, I tell you that program isn't good for my blood pressure, they are all soooooooo think!!! I wouldn't give any of them a job taking my bins out yet alone anything involving brain power!!!
Thank god Kevin has gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! even the sight of him made my skin crawl  How in hell did they think that the environment theme was good, it's actually beyond belief!!!!!! I better stop thinking about it as the old BP is going up again 

Trish, that was a lovely post you did last night, well done with the positive attitude. The only thing is how can your baby be the cutest in Banbridge when mine will be!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Anita, Your dogs are really cute, big furry babies!!!

Missy, so glad to hear your doing so well, I'm sure everything will go smoothly for you at your antenatal appointment.

Morning to everyone else.

Mary


----------



## g&amp;t

Good morning everyone,I hope your all well.

Anita and pink tulip, i hope your scans went well this morning.I had mine yesterday at ten. 
I have @7  on each ovary.Bit cramp but feeling positive!!!!! 
Anita I had A look at your clip,your house is gorg..I  had orange curtains made in dun elm in the middle of two treatments ago and when they arrived I could tell it was the drugs that made the decision and not me....I refuse to take the blame. Any way I have bought and returned many cushions trying to co ordinate and it not working well.I bought two in an after clinic visit to ikea.....ITS ON MY LETTER FROM ORIGIN TO DO IT!....... They sort of do it.I cant get rid of the curtains while DH is being cute and loving.He hates to waste money and I couldn't inflict these on an other human being.The ebay community wouldn't accept them,But the minute DH starts to show a minute of butt crack man then the make up prezzy will be new curtains.I'm doing my other room black and pink and the new sofa STILL hasn't arrived so I'm buying loads of pink and black stuff,but keeping the receipts.Imnever having anything made again,Shelf bought is safer.
This time next week its all over for us all,I do the whole magpie thing so I believe all good things come in threes.
Fingers crossed to everyone going through different stages.


----------



## MaryC

Hi Berta,

I see from your profile you have been through alot of tx, have they all been the same?? what I mean have your quantity of eggs been improving with each tx or has there been any difference?? the same with grade of embs etc etc.

Mary


----------



## MaryC

Where is everyone today or are you all protesting at having to relocate?

Mary


----------



## MISSY97

Hi Mary 

What has happened today? Definitely agree with you where is weeza, trishy and janners they are usually fighting for first post!!!

Missy xx


----------



## Trishy

I'm here!!!  Just really busy in work as someone else is off and i am doing her work too!  I know - it makes a change me working hard!!  

How are you keeping lovely pregnant ladies!!


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi ladies

Just a quick one from me...................I have approx 12 follies!!!!!  Doc says I've responded well to drugs................they range in size from 12mm - 18 mm and the lining of my womb is currently 7.6 (not sure if that's what it should be!!)

EC might be on Tuesday instead of Wednesday! 

A


----------



## Trishy

That's great news Anita.  Are your sides feeling tender at all?  Mine felt like I had a constant stitch but that was probably because I had so many eggs.  

I find it amazing (as I have said millions of times) that Origin seem to take a lot more interest in the progress of the treatment compared to RFC.  I never once got scanned to check I had d/reged before stimms started and my scans both at the mid point and end of stimms were over in 2 seconds with no measuring, counting or even looking at both sides (second scan he only looked at one side for no joke about 2 seconds and that was it).  I just wonder with more careful attention could they have altered my drugs the first time and prevented me from having to have a freeze all?  I suppose the 'reason' for my break looking back was that I now have 11 frosties which I am so pleased about (and hopefully won't mean the full treatment ever again, just FETs) and I got a chance to compose myself again ready for FET.  But I really think RFC could take more care!


----------



## MISSY97

Hey anita

Good news about the 12 follies, doing well, good luck for tuesday or wednesday?

Trishy don't work to hard

Missy xx


----------



## MaryC

Anita, Great news on the follicles the majority, if not all of them should have developed by Tuesday. I hope your not too sore and bloated.

Mary


----------



## angel83

Fab New Anita - Well Done


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi,A wee quicky, 
Mary,I always have great eggs great embryos but they never stay??The last cycle I got @18 I cant remember right now most fertilised as I suppose it would with icsi but I decided on a day 3 transfer and only had 2 4 cells to put back,which was the worst i have ever had.Origin assured me they wouldn't put them back If they had no chance. But nowt.....I know I'm a bit deluded when I say this but I feel really positive now.Don't no were its coming  from I'm usually pessimistic about treatment.Thanks for asking.I wish there was a magic implantation wand.I have had three new baby's in the past 15 days and no 4 is on his way so maybe being round all the bubs has made me more positive.I have looked at the mummys, one being42,and thought lucky ducks.
Anita well done,12 is what they can see,when they're in they'll have a good hoke to make sure they get everything.I'm a day ahead of you and my womb lining was 9.something.Your a smart cookie when it comes to all this.Our first few years of tx were when I was about 19 20 and I was sooo scared to ask anything in case they chucked me out.I wish I had been more informed.
Trishy I had a fet after a freeze all,I was furious at having been put of I only had 19 eggs that time.my friend was having treatment just before me and she had 27 and was allowed a transfer.I was convinced that because I had egg shared at the time they wanted to stagger due dates I was mad.When I calmed down(which took ages) I had my transfer and it was reassuring that when they woke the embies up they wanted to multiply and divide even though they had been frozen.So when your turn comes you know you have strong embryos that want to work.  good luck


----------



## pink tulip

Hi girls!

I posted last night but for some reason it didn't appear. Hopefully I'm not jinxed by our new location on the site! Anyway, I had written especially to wish all my cycle buddies luck for their scans.....

Anita - Wow - that's lot of follies....I'm sure you're delighted  Congratulations and even better if your EC is Tuesday  

Berta - Great to hear you being so positive about this treatment and glad to hear your follies are all looking good

Me - well, I was up to high doh about my scan and absolutley terrified that the drugs weren't working. I am glad to say it all went went well and I have 3 follies on each side and one of them is 15 mm. The rest are just slightly smaller. My womb is thickening nicely although they didn't measure it for me. I have been on cloud 9 all day and feeling so positive. Went for my acupuncture in Coleraine afterwards.

I do agree with Trishy re the RFC.....I was just starting with Origin when we got called to our NHS list for the RFC. There is just no comparison in the patient service. The midwife who did my scan today was patronising and abrupt when i asked her any questions. I happened to talk about Friday being the usual day at the RFC for ET and she promptly told me not to get ahead of myself  Cheeky *****  How dare she shatter my efforts to maintain a strong positive attitiude to my treatment. However, if I get pregnant all of that is secondary. However, I do fear that not everything will be done with as much care as private treatment. I would love to hear from any of you pregnant ladies if your positive experiences were from the RFC or somewhere else?

So far so good......

Pink Tulip


----------



## pink tulip

Hilariously, I did try to curse in my last post....re the cheeky midwife and it automatically changed to "woman"!! OK I'll say it like this then.......BEEEEAAAATTTTTCCCHHHHH!!! 

Sorry just had to get my aggression out


----------



## holly01

oooh i hope weeza u didnt take my comment to heart,it was only a wee bitta banter..........
please come back.............we miss you


----------



## Fionab

Anita, loved the video.  Brillant news about your follicles, good luck for EC. 

Trishy, yes I believe there a reason for this IF journey but I don't know what the reason is either.  Poor you getting up at 1am everyday, at least it is soon over.  Good luck for your ET. 

Berta, that was good about your scan results, when is your EC?

Pink Tulip, that is good news about your follicles.  Good luck for EC on 7th. 

We are leaving for our holiday tomorrow afternoon so really looking forward to it.  Hopefully we will be well refreshed ready for our cycle when we get back, it certainly is all happening to us at the same time.  Good luck to everyone for their treatments and 2WW while we are away.  I'll catch up with everyone when I get back.
Hi to everyone else,
Fiona


----------



## crazykate

Evening all..............

Anita - well done hun everything crossed for you for tuesday/wednesday

Tedette - good luck for tomorrow hope everything goes to plan for you   

Fionab - have a great holiday.

Not to dwell on the last few days comments (which I have just caught up on) but I have to get my spoke in too - my FIL said "you have got your careers AND he believes that it is for animals and not humans anyway"     I was sooooo raging and DH was so embarrased he actually said in the car on the way home that he was sorry I had to hear it from his father...........needless to say they were very supportive (NOT) the last time so we didn't even tell that about FET cycle and will not be telling them of any others either. 

Where oh where is Weeza have you offended her?


----------



## Trishy

WEEEZZZZZZAAAAAAA?  WHERE ARE YOU 

Evening all.  Just about to start cleaning but thought I would say hello again! 

Thanks Berta.  I am hoping my embies won't be as sleepy as their mummy!!  

Fiona - I manage to stay up until close to 1am every night to take spray and am then up at 6am for work so quite hard going!  My scan is at 7.35am tomorrow at RFC so I have to leave the house at 6.30am and get up at 5.30am   to wash my hair etc (it takes me an hour to look this good!! )


----------



## Trishy

Fiona - meant to say have a fab trip and looking forward to hearing all about it!


----------



## emak

Hi girls ,this is gonna be a quickie as hereos is on soon and i havent got much to report !!!
Looks like all u ladies in the middle of tx are doing really well ,   that everything goes to plan for ec/et.
Things at work have setteled down a bit after all the [email protected] at the weekend ,hope it stays that way ,there is nothing worse than a load of tension.
Dh had his job interview yesterday and he was offered the job     as you can imagine we are both delighted ,its one less thing to be stressing about ,all we need now is for me to get sorted ,but im not even gonna bother looking til the end of the summer as i dont finish were i am til october (hanging on for the big cheque)  
Off now til monday HAPPY DAYS !!! Heading out with the girlies 2morrow night ,havent been out in about a month ,havent even had a glass of vino so im really looking forward to it (not looking forward to saturday)  
What is it with all the insensitive comments that we have had to endure? Im glad(not really) to see that its not just my dad who is a bit of a wally when it comes to saying the right things ,you would think that you could rely on the family to try and   
Catch up with u all later.
Ema xxx


----------



## shaz2

hi everyone,
just droped by to see how use all are doing?

heard a few people giving out about the rfc an jus wanted de say there not all bad..i had really bad time through out my whole cycle and took really bad ohss the nurse mary organised an ambulance to collect me here in derry and take me straight up to the royal...they got me a side room as i was from derry and for obvious reasons wouldnt be having to many visitors......professor mc clure came in on his day off to meet me as soon as the ambulance arrived....altnagelvin wouldnt have been as thorough.... 

im still currently waiting on my 2nd cycle but have been told it will be between 4 -7 months....at least it gives me a bit of time to get some weight off as i piled it on after xmas...... ...lol...joined back at weight watchers yesterday and dear lord i nearly collapsed when she told me my weight..... ...

any way enough of the rant....ha ha ha....hows everyone doing?


----------



## Mrs AB

It's me again!!!

Thanks for all of your well wishes!!  Well done PT and Berta!!!    

How many eggs are usually in each Follicle?  I hope I don't have too many...............     I have cysts on my ovaries and I'm at higher risk of OHSS.  Can't wait for Tuesday/Wednesday to arrive.

Ive only really started to feel quite bloated today  - feels like I've had a 4 course meal!!!  How much bigger do you think me little follies will get??!!  18 mm seems quite big already!!!  I'm assuming that no more follies will develop??  The eggs inside will just continue to mature??   

Weeza & Janners - I miss you and need you - hurry up!!!!!

A


----------



## galaxy girl

Evening!

Fiona have a great holiday!

Congrats on positive scans all...

My AF arrived today. Good for treatment but its a particularly sore one. However DH has just arrived in with chocolate - what a man!!  YUM I love Minstrels!!

So now just waiting for scan next thurs. to confirm I can start the tablets.


----------



## Trishy

Yipppeee Galaxy, that's great.  You will be in the tablets before you know it.  

Anyone know is it good/bad or indifferent if I carry on with my milk/nuts/hot waterbottle routine after ET?


----------



## EmerG

hi girls, just checking in with you all, my God you can talk!!! I didn't get a chance to read any posts yesterday or today and I've just had to go through about 8 pages to catch up, I'm sure I've forgotten anything that I wanted to say to anyone....

Anita and Berta good news on the number of follies and Tedette great news for you too. 

Blue ribbon I started the spray for Down Reg yesterday and according to my schedule I wont be starting stimms until 4th June, which is 5 weeks away! I did think it was a bit odd, as when we were planning o start tx in Origin I thought they told me it was only 2 weeks but that's what they've said at RFC so we have to go with it.  

Pink Tulip and Trishy I have to say that our experiences so far have been that at Origin you definitely do feel like you're getting better service, although in saying that we've dealt with Dr Williamson in our appointments at RFC who is soooooooo lovely and we had a midwife for our planning appointment yesterday who was lovely too. I think its mostly the admin so far that we have had complaints about and that horrible waiting room where they always keep you waiting for ages and you live in fear of seeing someone you know. I can't comment yet on the scans etc but I suppose its a free tx and we just have to work on keeping the PMA going no matter what happens. Pink Tulip you must have been the same as me, I was just about to start with origin when we were offered our NHS tx. 

So that's about all I can remember, I started the sniffing today and my DH is living in fear of me getting up tomorrow morning like a hormonal monster from the deep. Feeling really positive and upbeat about the whole thing although at this stage it seems to stretch out so far ahead and all I can think of is the spray from now until 4th June, which was a bit of a shock as I was thinking 2 weeks or so, but sure time will fly in. 

Hope everyone else is well, I can't believe its Friday tomorrow, isn't it wonderful? 

Emer x


----------



## Mrs AB

Trish - I have Zita West book and she says the following:

What you must avoid:

1. caffeine, tobacco, alcohol, drugs
2. heavy lifting
3. strenuous exercise, including housework (yippee!!!!)
4. bouncing activities, such as horse riding or aerobics
5. sun bathing, saunas, hot tubs, jacuzzis, hot baths
6. swimming
7. sexual intercourse

'Keep the lower abdomen warm - I cannot stress this enough - but stop using a hot-water bottle.  Remember that you cannot 'grow' a baby if this part of the body is cold.  Eat warm, nourishing food'.

Hope this helps!!!

A


----------



## Trishy

Stop using a hot water bottle?  Seems odd - how come?


----------



## Mrs AB

This is for all you Stimmers!!! I've para-phrased from a useful website I found earlier:

*How many follicles is a 'good' number before getting hCG?*
In my practice, the maximum number of mature follicles I want a patient to have during an IUI cycle is 3 to 4. This decreases the chance of developing a high-order multiple pregnancy. During an IVF cycle, the minimum number of mature follicles I want a patient to have is 3 to 4. Since I can control the number of embryos that I place in the uterus, I want as many as I can safely retrieve hereby giving the patient more embryos to choose from to give her the best chance for pregnancy.

*How do you determine when to give hCG in respect to follicle size?*
In a natural (unstimulated cycle) or Clomiphene Citrate cycle, mature follicle size is between 18 - 30 mm. If triggered, these cycles are typically triggered when follicle size is between 17-26mm (dependent of the practice and IVF lab).

In a gonadotropin cycle, mature follicle size is between 16 - 20 mm. These cycles are typically triggered when follicle size is between 16 - 20 mm.

A woman's eggs develop inside fluid-filled cysts (sacs) inside the ovaries, called follicles. During a natural menstrual cycle in which no fertility drugs are taken, several follicles begin to enlarge around the time when the woman is having her period.

However, over the course of the next few weeks, only one of these follicles develops to maturity, ruptures, and releases its egg during the process of ovulation. The other follicles that had begun to develop stop growing and degenerate (dissolve), therefore, only a small percentage of eggs present in the ovaries are ever ovulated during the woman's reproductive life span. We can "rescue" follicles and eggs that would otherwise degenerate by giving shots of fertility drugs which contain FSH (follicle stimulating hormone). This is the same hormone that the pituitary gland produces to cause one egg to develop. By increasing the woman's blood level of FSH, several follicles may grow at approximately the same rate allowing us to collect more than one mature egg.

*How fast do follicles grow?*
Follicles typically grow 1-3 mm per day in natural and stimulated cycles.

*How thick must the uterine lining be for transfer?*
Most of the literature suggests that an optimal uterine lining should be somewhere between 7 - 12 mm in thickness on the day of hCG trigger. These values are not absolute. Our clinic has had implantation with a lining as thin as 3.5 mm.

*Is egg retrieval painful?*
Egg retrieval is usually accomplished by transvaginal ultrasound aspiration, a
minor surgical procedure that can be performed in the physician's office or outpatient center. Some form of anesthesia is generally administered. An ultrasound probe is inserted into the vagina to identify the mature follicles, and a needle is guided through the vagina and into the follicles aspirated (removed) from the follicles through the needle connected to a suction device. The egg retrieval is usually completed within 30 minutes.

Some women experience cramping on the day of the retrieval, but this sensation usually subsides by the next day. Feelings of fullness and/or pressure may last for several weeks following the procedure because the ovaries remain enlarged.


----------



## crazykate

Trishy definitely no hotwater bottle after ET


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi Anita,I think  its only one egg per follie.I have sort of lost my appetite but I suppose its all the work thats going on down there leaving little space.I'm a great eater.I love my dinner and even when I'm sick I'm planning my next calorie explosion.Im sure that it has its own tec name but where I'm from its just gluttony.Are you over for your scan on sunday?Our apt is for 9.50 It takes an hour normally to get there but the last sunday it took less than ten Min's.So I'm thinking about keeping my pj's on.The last time the doc brought his children with him and he was late so they all trooped past the waiting area.Well of for a major snack....My god daughter is being christened when I lose 2 stone.I needed an incentive.Sadly her parents agreed to wait....So no pressure then! It'll be light mayo on my burger then.....


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

Trishy i wouldn't advise the hot water bottle after et, i don't think you should have heat on you stomach after e/t.  Brazil Nuts and a glass of pineapple juice (not from concentrate) after e/t is what is recommended.....

Fiona have a lovely holiday....

Emak - congrat for your dh, enjoy your night out....

Anita i had some follies 24mm the 3 days before ec..... Some smaller follies will continue to grow and catch up till e/c...

Emerg - i would agree about the admin at the rfc, we have had so many problems and complaints about them.....
We have always seen Dr Williamson too and she is so nice..... I also had her for my e/t at Origin she really makes you feel comfortable in awkward situations like e/t's.  

Hi to everyone else...

Missy xx


----------



## Trishy

Thanks girls.  Good to know about the hot water bottle.  I think I will use it again tonight and then after scan tomorrow if all is looking good I will stop using it and just carry on with the milk and nuts.  Not a fan at all of brazil nuts but trying the almonds that were mentioned.  I suppose the lining can't get thinner after the scan, just perhaps stop where it is so no sense worrying any more after that about doing anything other than taking my tablets and pessaries as instructed.

Right away to bed - night girls xx


----------



## MISSY97

Trishy

The brazil nuts and pineapple juice help the embies to bed into the lining rather than keep the lining thick!!!

Missy xx


----------



## Mrs AB

Berta - we might see each other!!!  My appt on Sunday is at 10.10am.  Which Doc brought his children??!!     

A


----------



## Trishy

Morning girls - FIRST!!  

Just a quick check-in to say had my scan and all systems go for Wednesday.  The lining is measuring at 10mm and Dr Boyle (nice man, never had him before) says they want it to be 10 and it is so I can go ahead with ET on Wednesday as planned.  Looks like the milk and heat did the trick!

Such a weight off my mind.  Just need to phone at 10am on Wednesday and then will be brought in at some stage.   embies defrost ok.

All chuffed with myself!!  

How is everyone this morning?  Thanks for the advice.  Hate pineapple and brazil nuts but will try my best - anything to make them stick!!


----------



## emak

Good morning Trishy ,
Brill news for your et next week ,  all goes to plan.Whats all this about nuts,milk and pineapple juice ? I think im gonna have to get a list of one of you girlies closer to the time of my tx of all the superfoods for tx and also what suppliments yous are taking.Im only on the zita west pills at the moment but reading through some of the past posts on here i dont know if thats enough  .
Any of yous doing anything nice this weekend? Cant believe im looking out at a clear blue sky and SUN i wonder how long it will stay like that ?? Supposed i dont need nice weather to go to Tesco and clean the house which i think i will start now ,as im up so early on a day off somedays im fighting with myself to crawl out of bed at 11 (lazy cow).I really would have liked a good long sleep as im out on the town tonight ,i will be fading by 10 o clock  
Catch up later with all the craic.
Ema


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi ladies

I'M PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can't believe it!

Sharon

Hope I'm the start of many BFP's in May!

xx


----------



## Mrs AB

[fly] CONGRATULATIONS SQ!!!!! YOU DID IT!!!!!!! [/fly]

I can't believe the number of positives we're having!!!!!! It's fantastic! I'm so happy for you SQ. Did you have any symptons?

A


----------



## MaryC

Shopping Queen,

That is fantastic news, I'm so chuffed for you!! You must be on  

                     

Mary


----------



## EmerG

Congratulations Shopping Queen I am soooooo chuffed for you that is brilliant news!!!!

Happy Friday everyone else!!


----------



## galaxy girl

SQ - So chuffed for you - got all teary - with happyness this time!!!


----------



## GemmaC

AHHHHHHHH!! WA HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! 
Shopping Queen I am so delighted for you!!!! I sitting crying hear with joy for you!  Congrats to you and your DH!!! 
Will send you a wee PM later, will let you celebrate first!


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Emak - have fun cleaning!  

I am only taking folic acid and that's it.  I also drank milk, ate almonds and put a hot water bottle on my belly to help thicken my lining but will stop all that now and just carry on with medication and folic acid and now take up pineapple juice and brazil nuts to help embies implant!  I asked the nurse about supplements and she said they recommend you only take folic acid and that's it apart from whatever they ask you to take.

It's all very complicated!!


----------



## Trishy

SQ - only just realised you posted while I was typing and again I nearly fell off my chair.  This board is becoming a real health and safety issue for me!!!

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS.  WE KNEW YOU COULD DO IT!!!

I am soooooo happy for you pet


----------



## holly01

CONGRATS SQ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
what fantastic news for you both,enjoy
what positive vibes for us all in may xo


----------



## emak

Shopping queen.
What a great way to start of the month of May lets hope we see many more


----------



## MaryC

Holly,

I see your back in Dublin on the 6th for your review, if they say everything is OK to start tx will you have your tx in Dublin or stay in the north? Has the fact that it took so long to find out the problem put you off tx in NI?

Mary


----------



## MaryC

Still no sign of Weeza or Jannners?  I think they must have run off together in search of Perez Hilton and gossip!!!


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

Shoppingqueen congratulations on you bfp..........

I hope this is a good omen for all you girls going through tx at present, some real       !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Who will be next?



Missy xx


----------



## Annie70

Way to go, shoppingqueen -  So happy for you and dh!   I was just wondering about your the other day - I knew you'd be testing soon!!

So, give us your gen while you were away!


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi

No gen really Annie - just been a couch potato for weeks!  Swear acupuncture made the difference!  
Symtoms just crampy , sore boobs & tired.
Just hope all goes ok - now another set of worries - no complaints tho!


----------



## EmerG

SQ did you take the 2 weeks off work and relax or did you try to go on as normal? I'm sure you're high as a kite!


----------



## Shellyj

Hi all, I just wanted to sayy a BIG     to Shopping Queen, and am   for a happy healthy 9 months for you.  Love Shellyjxxx


----------



## shaz2

hey congrats SQ thats brilliant ... ...xx

hey here everyone talkin bout vitamins and nuts an milk etc...can some one share...lol....ive only ever taking pregna care and folic acid..... 

xx


----------



## Annie70

Actually, Sharon, I would swear on acupuncture having made the difference for me too.  I was a complete stressbunny before starting it. I went twice a week for 7 weeks before ET (luckily my health insurance picked up most of the tab).

Now begins the horrible tww to your scan - I'm finding it very hard mentally. 

This would be an early January baby, right?


----------



## Dahlia

Congratulations Shopping Queen!!         

           

What wonderful news!! Take good care,

Dahlia xxx


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi All,Shopping queen congratulations I wish you all the best for the next 18 years.You'll need it.I have a son who is nearly seventeen and the morning sickness sore boobies and big knicker were a doodle.Only kidding enjoy every second,it flies by SO quickly.  
Anita,I think the doc's called Mohan? never had him only the scan that day.I can rember going over by myself cause DH was away for the weekend.I walked into a waiting room of couples and sat on the only vacant chair.When I planted my behind it let off this woofing fart noise.Not one person glanced or giggled.I was skundered..I really wanted to say it was the chair not me. Anyway they have new chairs...So it'll be real farts the next time.Good luck and hope your follies are doing as they should.


----------



## tedette

Shopping Queen, that is great news!!

I was thinking about you today when I had my ET.

  

As for me, I have now got 2 8-cell Grade B embies on board.  We have been very lucky and the embryologist has said that the other 6 that fertilised are all of the same quality and can all be frozen      

We are delighted, so if this attempt fails we hope to go for a FET during the summer.

Fingers crossed we won't need it!   

Tedette


----------



## crazykate

[fly]HUGEST OF HUGE CONGRATULATIONS SHOPPING QUEEN KNEW YOU COULD DO IT[/fly]

Tedette - well done to you too - now the easy bit rest and relaxation and loadz of it.........

I think Janners and Weeza should be put in the dog house........I'm calling them "the unsociables"   seriously though I hope everythings ok with them starting to get a little worried


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all

I'm way behind as been AWOL as u know so if I forget anyone will apologise now in advance!

Firstly FAB news Tedette - we'd 2 8 cell -ars so GO GIRL!
So hope u the next!

Terrific news Anita re the follies - 12 a nice number - not too many nor too few so QUALITY should be good!  

Trishy delighted that at last ur FET in sight!  U have been  such a brave wee chicken!

Mega congrats Annie on your BFP last month!  Hope ur keeping ok?

Galaxy Girl - not long now!

MaryC - you keeping ok?

Crazykate - think you had ur ET yesterday - is that right?  If so how r u?

Great news Gemma re ur appt!

Yep have been off work from EC - defo worth it!  As for pineapple juice I HATE it but needs must.  Truly believe the acupuncture made the difference! 
Love

Sharon
xxx


----------



## crazykate

SQ - tx cancelled as bod didn't respond to progynova    On the bright side have been asked to go for review on Tuesday


----------



## Trishy

CrazyKate and SQ - PMs for you


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

Annie how's things How are you holding up not too long to your scan now!!! I would definitely swear by acupuncture too think it made a difference!!!!

Well done Tedette - good embies there hopefully you get your bfp!!!!

I emailed Weeza and she said she is taking sometime out and she will be back next week....

Hi to everyone else...

Missy xx


----------



## Mrs AB

I am so frigging bloated!!!!  Between that and my boobies - I mean seriously they're not just achin', when I walk up and down the stairs I've got to hold 'em!!!!!!  When I bend over they even hurt!!!     Can't wait to Tuesday (hopefully) to say hi to my eggies  .  

A big, fat, hairy hello to...................deep breath...............Weeza, Janners, Missy, Dahlia, Jofi (how the heck are ye??!!), SQ, Holly, WeeJen, Sunny, Cate, Crazykate, Mary, Tedette (BTW congrats on your embies babe!!!!!!!   ), Trish, Berta, Annie, Shaz, Shelly, Emak, Galaxy Girl, EmerG, PT, Blue Ribobn, Angel, Fionab and GemmaC.  Phew!!!  If I've forgotten anyone - I'll be seriously surprised!!!!!!  

A


----------



## pink tulip

Morning ladies!

I'm deffo first today  I swear my body is preparing me for motherhood.......I just can't sleep in anymore even when i'm shattered  The drugs are taking their toll and I am feeling permanently tired and i'm quite sure I am a bore to live with 

Anita: Sorry to hear about your aching boobies. I have no symptoms like that at all....

Kate: Best Wishes for your review tomorrow...I hope they give you something to look forward to and focus on. I hope your feeling OK today 

SQ : CONGRATS on your    . You must be ecstatic....You are an inspiration to us all

Berta - How are you today? Having any symptoms of stimming?

We all have our final scans tomorrow I think....mine is at 9.05 in RFC. I will be thinking of you and hoping that there are lots of maturing follies ripe for the plucking 
I guess then I'll be able to stop my nasal sprays....oh, how I'll miss the sensation of it running down the back of my throat and making me feel ill 

Have a lovely Saturday everyone - we're off to walk the dog....then cinema later to see Forgetting Sarah Marshall...then somewhere for a bite to eat ( without wine  )

Love Pink Tulip x


----------



## shoppingqueen

Kate I'm so so sorry - daft idiot didn't read back all the posts.  As ur profile was same just assumed you'd gone ahead.  You've had a rotten time - really hope u get things clarified on Tuesday.

Pink Tulip - see u have ET on Wed too - all the very best

Tedette - hope those embies snuggling in!

Soz re the boobies Mrs A - hopefully they be even sorer in a few weeks!!!!!!!!

I'm not going to be on the site all the time but will still be stalking u all now & again!

Have a wonderful Bank Holiday weekend!!

S

xxx


----------



## janners1

Hi Peeps,

I'm right heeere!!!!!!!!! Although I'm not allowed to post because Kate put me in the doghouse      

How could you?!!!       I just took a FF detox because I was being really naughty and posting here instead of designing wedding albums      I'm back on track though.

Sharon - HUGE CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP!!!!!! I'm sure you are over the moon!!!!!

Tedette - brill news about your little embies on board!!!    

I'm headed off to photograph a wedding shortly, fingers crossed it is a gorgeous day! PS I did my 90 minute spin last night - wowza, talk about being tired and sore last night?!!!

PPS - on the subject of people going missing, where is Cate? Did she find the new thread ok?

x


----------



## holly01

janners gud to see ye back,pissy day 4 weddin thou  

gud luck to all having their scans over the next few days     

hopefully the sore boobies are a wee trial 4 a bfp in the cummin wks anita    (do ye feel like jordan    )

re ure question mary-thanks for ure well wishes.i think when i go to dublin the consultant will check that me tubes are healed and then he did talk about putting me back on clomid again  he told me that i have to concieve in a certain side(cant remember which thou )as i have more damage to one side than the other....to be honset i am nat too clear on this subject but hope to be well up on it all by tuesday evening   ,as he was explainin it to me after my surgery and i was ever soo drugged up   
to be honest i am soooo excited to get to dublin and hear where we go 4m here,   everthing is gud inside and we can get on to   ye all be chattin about   and make me sooo jealous  
oh p.s me and my sisters have signed up to do 'the race for life'  in belfast on 1st june...now i know its only 3.1 miles     but c'mere ye havnt seen me sisters or me,nah seriously i am going back to work on thursday and i just feel like i am in such a rut and i seen it advertised so i thought it wud give me motivation to get these extra lbs off that i gained lyin around this 8weeks!!!!!!
can u imagine the size of me **** aftr 8 wks on the sofa   
so i needa get more like janners and hit the gym...my excuse is i cudnt train til now after me op like?!?!?!!!!!

my god i can ramble wen i get goin     

ok needa go and get organised headin to our mobile by the WET beach this afternoon..oh why oh why does it always rain when we have ones cumin to stay with us and we end up in steamed up tin hut all  !!!come back  
l8r ladies and


----------



## tedette

Hi there,

Missy or Shopping Queen...(or anyone who knows!) where do you get pineapple juice that isn't from concentrate?


I was really tempted to buy fresh pineapple yesterday as I was picking up a healthy snack in Sainsbury's but remembered it can be bad for embies.  

Tedette


----------



## Trishy

Hi everyone.  Quick questions.  

1. Now I am confused about the pineapple issue - is it good or bad to have fresh pineapple or should you have juice only etc?  What's the difference?

2. Has everyone who has gone through ET been told to empty their bladders on arrival at the hospital/clinic?  That's what my schedule says but while I was on another thread all the girls there said that no matter where in the world they have had ET they have always been told to have it done with a full bladder as it makes it easier for the doctor?  Sounds very uncomfortable to me and then they all worry because they need a pee straight after ET and panic that eggs could become unsettled by peeing so soon after.

Any points of view?


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi Tedette,Its in the same section of the super market just on the more expensive shelf lol Good luck in finding it.I think its one of the nicer things we all try.I tried and cant do Brazil nuts unless they're in a cadburys fruit and nut.  
Pink Tulip,I'm feeling great,bit tired but I think it's cause im of work and cant/wont be motivated.I've lost my app(no bad thing!)But it doesn't show. My mil is the most amazing cook,and today she made the juiciest  beef burger for me...she said I looked ill and needed feeding!!!! well she's 70 and the glasses could be doing with being replaced.Anyway I couldn't eat it.Ill make up for it when this is all over.  ^^
How are you coping?My boobies aren't a bit sore but last time I had to carry them every where.I suppose different everytime.The best of luck for your scan.
I thought id mention to you and Anita that I always get sick after EC,the antithetic kills me.I started to get anti sickness in the injection.It has been great.Throwing up and being dizzy just brings back the 80's all over again without the size ten figure though.I hope your all having a lovely bank holiday weekend.DH is painting the outside of the  extention that was just built with a 2inch brush.Its pebble dash and he cant roller it.The silence is wonderful.I might not see him all weekend.I'm convinced thats why our marriage is so good.We just find  things for him to do.    Tracey x o


----------



## g&amp;t

What did I spell?  Answers on a post card..
I meant ANESTHETIC. The last one was from the school of spudz


----------



## g&amp;t

Trishy,I always get so nervous before hand that I always go,but im sure i was asked to go when I was at the rfh.


----------



## glitter girl

Hi everyoe,

I thought u had all abondoned me?? Didnt realise they had moved.

Congrats to all who have BFPs, and lots of baby dust to the rest of us xxx


----------



## tedette

Hi there,

Could only find pineapple juice from concentrate in the Moy!!! 

Doing well to get anything as exotic as that at all 

Tedette


----------



## SUNNY2007

congratulations you deserve it


----------



## Cate1976

Hi everyone. Have been watching the Healing Outpouring from Florida the last couple of evenings. Last night I put the poems/prayers I've written on live journal site. http://cate1976.livejournal.com. The one I wrote about Infertility one year on is there as well as the one I wrote 10 days after my Nan died. Hope you're all ok. I've applied for a job in Super Valu and there were a couple in Thursdays paper which I'm going to get more details on as well.


----------



## SUNNY2007

Anita thought i would do as you advised i also started my own montage with one true media watched your your wedding photo is beautiful


----------



## Mrs AB

Evening me lovely ladies..............

Thought I'd nip on whilst me water heats up for my bath................................lookin forward to a good soak - I feel icky............just not myself..................I'm supposing that carrying around 12 follies would do that!!!!     My boobie woobies are still positively throbbing - Holly I wish they were the size of Jordan's!!!!  Nah, they're still a modest B cup!!!!!  

Sunny - thanks for your compliment!!!  Glad you started your own - they're a really fun way to capture photos, aren't they!!!  I'm hoping that in the not too distant future I can add other precious pics - if you know what I mean...... 

Janners - great to hear from you again!!!!  How'd the wedding go?  Is it your own business or do you work for a company?  Just being nosey!!!!

A


----------



## pink tulip

Hi Anita!

Enjoy your bath and good luck for your scan in the am I'm looking forward to it this time, not as nervous as the first one.
Must go now and get my injection and hot water bottle  Oh, how Saturday nights have changed!

PT x


----------



## janners1

Girls I am just home from shooting a wedding. 12 hours from leaving the house  to arriving home. I am shattered!!!!!!!! Anita I work for myself - just as well LOL!! I told my hubber this morning to go away because I was doing some work before heading to the wedding and he looked at the computer screen and said "Fertility Friends is NOT wedding work"!!!!!

Oopsie!!!    

Anyhoo, here are some random musings from my day:

• Definitely not a good idea to wear those 3 inch wedges to photograph a wedding. Feet very sore indeed.
• There were at least 2 heavily pregnant women smoking their brains out all day.
• It is a dangerous thing to wear a distinct High Street dress to a wedding. 3 - yes 3!! girls were in the same Warehouse frock that I almost bought myself for my cousin's wedding in July. If you want to know what frock this is for your own ref I shall post a link.
• Every single time I do a wedding I come home amazed at the kindness and generosity of the people I meet. Not in a monetary sense, but I am always treated so well and showered with hugs at the end of the night.
• I witnessed two 50+ year olds snogging WITH TONGUES on the dance floor. I will be scarred forevermore.
• I've never enjoyed a cuppa tea more than I have tonight, sitting here with slippers on, a dog sprawled over each leg and the hubber lying chatting to me about his day. Bliss!!

Night night everyone.

xx


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi girlie wirlies...............

PT - tell me about it!!!  Mrs AB closes her eyes, takes a deep sigh/nostalgic (sp?) trip back to her Nite Clubbing days/short skirts/and dancing around her hand bag moments..................hmmmmm '.........I feel the air is getting hot,  Like you baby,  I'll make you mine you know,  I'll take you to the top,  I'll drive you crazy.........................it's party time..............ohhh it's party time...............la, la, la'....................name that tune in one!!!!

Janners - sounds like a tiring day.  Good for you - having your own business!!!

A


----------



## Cate1976

I can't remember the name of the tune but I'm sure it was sung by Whigfield (sp).  Could be getting mixed up with another song though.  If it's the song I think it is, I was 17/18 when it was in the charts.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi

Tedette/Trishy fresh pineapple or juice but from concentrate. I got mine in Tesco - it isn't with the other juices on the shelf but in the *chilled* section. I hate the dam stuff but forced myself to have a glass every am. Reckon the juice easier to take than the actual fruit & cheaper!

At ET I was asked both times if I'd been to the toilet beforehand.

Thinking of u Tedette & hoping u resting up!

Hows Mary, Annie & MIssy?

S

XXX


----------



## emak

Good morning ladies i hope i find u all well.
This is the second time i have written this post as the bloody pc cut me off the net??
Crazykate im so sorry to read about your tx, it must be so frustrating for you.I hope ur review goes well and you get a plan of action started.
Sunny ur babas are just beautiful,you must feel very proud(and i suspect a bit knackered).Good luck.
Well isnt it obvious that i wasnt on the vino last night ,if i had of ,you wouldnt be seeing me online for at least a couple of hours!!!! Was out on Friday night with the girls and had a laugh but was suffering yesterday  .I just cant handle it anymore.
Are yous all ready for the mini heatwave we are supposed to get this week ,when i say heatwave i mean 20 degrees and sunny,thats about as good as it gets for us.   .Wouldnt ye know i would be starting nightshifts this week ,im telling ye its not easy trying to sleep during the day when the sun is splitting the stones outside.
I think there is a few of u girls well into ur tx at the moment(Anita,pink tulip)im sure there is another 2 girlies but the ol brain isnt up to full speed(its the weekend)Good luck for the week ahead with EC/ET .will keep you all in my  .
Missy thanks again for the list,its a great help to have people to ask for help/info espically if ur like me  .LOL
Shaz how did last night go?Hope u are feeling better than i was yesterday.!!!
  to all the rest of you chicks im not gonna be brave  like Anita the other day and try to name everyone as im sure to miss out on someone.
   
Catch up later.
Ema


----------



## g&amp;t

Good morning all,Been for scan all on track for Tuesday.I know that there was only one doc on this morning so I cant disguise who it was,But I found him rude!!!!  Sorry if he was having early sunday morning blues but he didn't speak to us unless we spoke to him.The nurse was lovely and broke the silence.No good morning the weathers terrible.It wasn't even that busy.I  saw that Anita got out before even our app so it shows he couldn't have been stressed.Anyway it was over quickly and we were home in ten minutes.
Pink tulip and Anita I hope all went well with both your scans and all is good for Tuesday/Wednesday.
My are painful this morning.I need two corn plasters for under my bra.Is this normal?
So ladies any tips or advice on the next stage?  Getting these embies to stay and multiply is my next mission.
  Tracey x o


----------



## pink tulip

Morning ladies,

Berta- Glad to hear your follies are looking good - shame about the ignorant doctor....it's so easy to be nice...especially when you're getting paid as much as he is
Anita - Looking forward to hearing from you and an update on how your scan went?? 

I had my scan in RFC this am and I have approx 8 big follicles ready for the plucking on Wednesday. Thank you God....I was again disappointed with the RFC....I had a prof McClure ( I think) and he whipped the scanner in, rummaged around at the rate of knots, counted the follicles before I could even focus on the screen, said I had a nice lining and whipped it back out again. Talk about "Wham Bam, Thank you Mam"! Anyway ( trying to stay v positive)...I'm not allowing those types of things to annoy me. I'm delighted that, so far the tx is going so well.

I am reading "The Secret" at the moment which is all about "The Law of Attraction" and the power of positive thinking....basically having positive thoughts and visualising yourself having what you want "attracts" those things to you. It is quite inspiring and is really helping me keep negative thoughts at bay, at the moment...I would recommend it.

Me and DH went to see "Forgetting Sarah Marshall" last night and I loved it. Really funny and daft but with a real feel-good factor.

Ema - I'm looking forward to having some sunny weather- shame about your night shift. It's coming at a  good time for me as I'm taking 2 weeks off after ET next Friday. It would be lovely to spend those 2 weeks growing a baby and getting a tan 

Love Pink Tulip


----------



## g&amp;t

Well  done pink tulip(love the name)  I'm going to get that book and send it to overly paid doc at my clinic..............  Dr McClure is hurried and yes rude but he knows his stuff.Your guaranteed at the royal that they treat everyone as badly as the next.Try not to take it personally the job still gets done...No consolation I know.


----------



## MISSY97

Trishy don't eat fresh pineapple it is the juice not from concentrate, it is something to do with the core of the pineapple and miscarriage!!!! I was told to have an empty bladder for e/t but i always read full one.....

Sunny - omg that was so lovely to watch i was in floods, they are so cute and getting so big and long....... Keep it updated it will be sacred!!! Oh and the music was so lovely too really perfect!!!!

   to all of you who had scans today all doing well so far -  Anita, pink Tulip, Tracey...... Good Luck for EC on Tuesday......   

Hi to everyone else.....

Missy xx


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi girls!!!

Berta - were you in the waiting room this morning??!!  I was looking out for you!!  EC is going ahead on Tuesday - I've about 4 follies sitting at 18mm, a few at 16mm and a few at 12mm.  The lining of my womb is currently 9mm thick.  I had to have another Stimulating injection this morning - so it's just my DR injection and final injection at 9.30pm tonight.    Do the follies continue to grow even though final injection is taken tonight?  

I had quite a few sharp pains in my tummy yesterday - not too bad today.  Boobies are still unbearable!!!!

Good luck Berta, PT and Trish (anyone else currently undergoing tx??!!) I think we should all pat ourselves on the back for getting this far   and have a big group hug!!!  

How's everyone else today?

A


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi Anita I'm glad everythings going so well.Similar story with mine 18 to 13, lining is @11.Normally they measure as many as pos but he only measured the largest one and guessed the rest!!!!
We have to be there for 8 to drop of Sample then back at half nine for ten.DH'S samples are sometimes pretty bad so they have a good look at it then if needs be he does another one.Please god we have enough.
I don't know about you but my nerves are gone.I'm not frightened of the procedure,seriously its quick and easy and the drugs they give you make it like nothing has happened.I don't know why I'm afraid..I think its the hormones 
Has anybody any advice on the pain relief afterwards......pessaries ......oral.I have refused the pessaries in the past because I was told it left residue but the doc said its rubbish.Any ides??  Tracey


----------



## Mrs AB

Tracey - wow your lining is really thick!!!  Hope mine is ok!!!!  My appt is 9.00am for 9.30am!!!!

One minute I'm panicking about the whole thing and then I'm quite positive!!!!  I don't think I'll relax until the EC is over with - I'm just really uncomfortable with the idea of the Doc being sooooo close to my Fandango with a great big light!!!!  I think it might be Farrag.  I hate the fact that I'm not allowed to wear make-up!!!!  But then the nurse reminded me that the Doc won't be looking at my face!  Ahem.................

A


----------



## pink tulip

Hi Anita and anyone else who's online at the moment,

Do the follies continue to grow even though final injection is taken tonight?

[/quote, AB]

Anita - my understanding is that the follies will grow a little more with your last injection of stimms and then the pregnyl injection forces the eggs into their final phase of maturation before they are collected.
Glad to hear all is going ahead for you on Tuesday...I'm soooo envious, you're going to be ahead of me and Berta now  it will be good though because you'll be able to give us your advice.

Have a lovely evening......and  that this is a great week for us

PT x


----------



## crazykate

Evening girls,

Anita it will be Dr. Farrog on Tuesday 'cos I'm in to see him at 11.30!  

It was an empty bladdder for me at EC ........... girls I don't wish to scare you but please please watch out for OHSS cos it can happen afterwards too.....

Janners you can come out of the doghouse now..........  

Sunny your pics were gorgeous!

Well I've finally got my house back - my shopping trip with my niece for her birthday cost me a complete fortune and ended in my niece and nephew having a sleep over.


----------



## Mrs AB

Evening Kate - good to hear from you chick!!!  Can't believe that you're seeing Farrog at 11.30!!!!  I'll try to remember to look out for you!!!!

Did he do your 1st EC - if so what was he like?  Can you give me a few details of what to expect? 

PT - I think Berta is having her EC on Tuesday too.  But you're right - you will benefit from our experience...................lucky ol' you!!!!!

I couldn't agree more - I really do hope this is an excellent week for us FFs!!!!

A


----------



## Cate1976

I know my tx isn't until the autumn but the times that some of you have had to be at RFC for scans has got me thinking.  The first bus from Omagh doesn't get to Belfast until 0810 mon-fri, 1010 on Sat and 1140 on Sun.  Would RFC be able to work round this or not?  I don't think any of our friends with cars would be able to take us up early in the morning.


----------



## Lesley08

Hi ladies,
new NI girl here! Ive just turned 40 ( and Im loving it!) have four children from a previous marriage, ttc for two and a half years with my gorg husband, one m/c in May 05 nothing since. In feb of this year diagnosed with high FSH 19.5 and basically told to go for egg donor. Have booked to go abroad in oct/Nov to Czech rep for Et but still wondering if there is a chance with my own eggs so will keep trying in the meantime!

Love the craic on this thread ladies!

lesley


----------



## Mrs AB

Cate - I'm really not sure hun.  My appt's at Origins have been very early (8.20am) because they might need to amend dose and therefore if it's early in the morning you can give your body a chance to respond.  You should phone RFC and confirm.

Hi Lesley - sorry you've been experiencing problems ttc with your new hubby.....................welcome to the board!!!

A


----------



## Trishy

Evening all.  

Hi to Lesley and welcome to the madness!   Sorry to hear you are having a hard time TTC with new hubby and hope the donor eggs do the trick for you.  

Anita - great news you also got the go ahead, it feels like we are all sprinting to the finish line now!  Did your EC date get moved forward a day?  I know we all had the 7th as a special day (EC for a few and ET for me) but now you say it will be the 6th for you?  

I have been feeling rough all day again.   I have had a headache all day to the point where it is making me feel sick.  The only thing that seems to help is eating which is the last thing I want to do when I feel like that but I forced myself a couple of scones for dinner and feel a lot better now.  I can only put this down to the hrt but if this is what it takes I will stick with it.

I take my final spray at 1am tonight - yiipppeeee!    and then on to 4 hrt tablets a day from now on and pessaries start in the morning too!  Yukky messy things by the sound of it!  

Does anyone know why I continue taking the hrt even after ET?  When I read the instruction leaflet it says to stop taking them immediately if you discover you are pregnant so I find it odd they are making me take them even after a positive result.  Odd!  

Also the pineapple debate is now even stranger!   If the core relates to miscarriage I find it strange how the juice can help implantation.  It is making me a bit wary to even risk the juice now at all.  But I think I will probably go with you girls and get brazil nuts and pineapple juice on Tuesday in preparation for Wednesday.

Berta - you asked about pain relief after EC?  As I have asthma they said they would not give me the pessary incase it made it worse so they gave me co-codomol disolving tablets instead.  I took them home with me and I never actually needed to take them!  I had no pain at all following EC and in fact as I had such sore sides before EC with having so many folicles, I found the relief to be instant after piercing all the folicles and the pain vanished and I didn't have more pain at all from the EC itself.  So maybe I was lucky but I don't think you need to worry about the pain aspect.

My only reaction after EC was some bloating which gave me a very rounded stomach for a few days and constipation for about 48 hours but then I was fine.  I was stopped anyway incase of OHSS but luckily never got it but it is important to watch for the signs.

Good luck everyone over the next few exciting days.

Anyone else doing anything nice for the Bank Holiday tomorrow?


----------



## Cate1976

DH and I are on Working Tax Credits which entitles us to claiming back bus fares.  That just leaves the cost of hotel overnight or would RFC have a room we could use?  If not, the only place we could possibly stay would be the Youth Hostel on Great Victoria Street which has twin rooms.  How many early am scans am I likely to be needing?


----------



## Trishy

Cate - I have a feeling they won't work round you very much as I think the doctors do the scans very early so they can then go on to the main ward and do their rounds.  Maybe I am wrong but you should maybe check with them once you get your letter to be called for the first appointment.

My appointments that were just with the nurses were at various times and I think you will be fine to work round the buses for those.  There will be blood tests/semen tests and then pre-treatment appointments to show you how and when to take drugs and they will all be with nurses.  As for the scans, you will get one half way through the stimms injections and then another 2 days before EC (at the end of stimms injections) and then there will be EC itself, followed by ET.  So there will probably be 4 possible early morning appointments that cannot be worked around your buses.  Hope this helps.

Sorry to ask so many questions - but does anyone know how important it is to put in the pessaries at exactly the same times every day?  I want to do 7am and 7pm as it suits my working day the best but if I have a lie in at the weekend do I need to set the alarm for 7am and make sure I put it in then?  Also SQ you mentioned putting it in at bed time to avoid lots of movement.  If I therefore did 7am (after my shower) then 10.30pm (bed time) would that still be ok?


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all

Trishy pressaries really are horrible things i couldn't wait to get them finished with, they are disgusting and they make you think they have fallen out (sorry but they are horrible) they also give you side effect worse than the dr and stims, cramps, going to the toilet and wind etc.... Lovely ......... What you have to do to get what you want?


Anita E/C is ok you really don't mind very much, Dr Farrog did mine but i only remember seeing him for about 1 min before i was knocked out....... The anesthetist is lovely and he really makes you feel at ease and the nurses are great!!!!! I only remember walking into the wee theatre room lying down putting on all the cables and then putting on oxygen mask and that was it.... Nothing until i was asked to walk out and at that don't mind too much either until i woke up and hour or so later.....  Over and done with .......  

Cate i think you sort of have to take whatever time you get with appointments...... We never could change ours as we had to travel 1 3/4 and even longer with am traffic......... 

Hi Lesley welcome to the site hope you find it useful.....

Missy xx


----------



## Cate1976

I'll ask RFC about room for night before early am scans and if that's not possible, I'll have to check the price of the youth hostel.  Just had another thought, would travelling home by bus be safe after EC and ET?


----------



## MISSY97

Cate i wouldn't think you would get a room at the rfc....... As for travelling by bus i think you would be rather sore and maybe not quite up to waiting around and travelling by bus after EC i know i wouldn't have felt too up to it but that is my opinion others my say different......

Missy xx


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Missy - now I can't wait to start pessaries!!!    What time of the day did you take yours and did you lie down afterwards to  let them melt for a while?

Cate - yes bus would be fine as after all a car would be no different which is how I got home.  You don't need to be lying back or anything afterwards and on the bus you can just sit back and relax and try to dose.


----------



## MISSY97

Sorry Trishy    

Took mine at about 10.30am and 11.00pm i lay down for about half and hour or so afterwards....

Missy xx


----------



## Trishy

Missy - I would say you must have found EC took more out of you with being knocked out completely.  Do they do this at Origin?  I just got morphine at RFC and was wide awake.  Also I must be very lucky to have felt like I could have done anything afterwards!  I felt so normal but just incase I didn't risk stooping over.  Sounds like I should consider myself very lucky!

Cate - I don't think a room at RFC would be an option either.


----------



## g&amp;t

My gawd I hope the Doc doesn't read this site or Ill bee getting the blunt needle!!!  I met the Dr Farrag in the Royal last year about endo.He Was lovely and chatty.WHAT HAPPENED?   I'm fine now the nerves have gone final injection taken and ready for EC.Anita my last et was done by Dr Williamson and while it was being done we chatted for ages about this and that.I Said wow its taken the embryologist ages to confirm its all in there and she said'they have been in for five minute.The whole time my butt was there for all to see.I assure you its like what the doc seen the day shreks mother gave birth.....YUK!
When your
being ushered out ill be waddling in.Remember whats heard in recovery room stays in recovery room.... 
Cate1976 I spoke to the nurse at our clinic and arranged diff times to have my scans.I only work mornings and its a nightmare getting time of.But that was one apt to the next.Their is no crime in asking,you have nothing to lose.
Pink tulip can you believe its all nearly over.....Till the evil 2WW. this site is going to be sooooo busy Tuesday/Wednesday fortnight with all four of us.  
I hope we have enough in our sperm sample to have a 2ww.....OK no neg thoughts  sorry   Tracey


----------



## MISSY97

Trishy i was well sedated i don't mind a thing at all until they told me to try to stand up................... Thank goodness dh had to tell me what had happened........

Missy xx


----------



## Cate1976

Welcome Lesley.  Good luck with doner eggs.

Thanks to all who've replied.  I'll ask RFC if I early am scans can be at 9am.  There could be another way round it which'll only work if tx starts October rather than September.


----------



## Trishy

Come on Berta - positive thoughts coming your way!   

Missy - I get up at 6am and leave the house for work at 7.30am so don't really think I would get a chance to lie down after the morning pessary.  I would imagine I would be better to get a shower first then put it in?  I am only working 7 days of the 2WW so the rest of the time I will lie down afterwards.  Do you think 7am and 10.30pm would be ok?


----------



## MISSY97

I'm not too sure check with your nurse when you have ET, they can reassure you ......

Missy xx


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Missy.  I start them tomorrow so will do 7am and 7pm until Wednesday then ask if I can delay the second one until later.  Why does every little step require so much thought??!

By the way how come you are not exhausted and are managing to still be online at this time of night?  I thought you and bump would be tucked up in bed!

AAAWWWWWW - massive spider near my bare foot......dead now!


----------



## MISSY97

That would be best.  Everything take so much thought nothing is ever easy with this tx lark......

I don't usually go to bed until about 12 every night fight the tiredness and lie to about 12 the next day so don't feel as sick................  Method in my madness.....

Hate spiders..........................

Missy xx


----------



## Trishy

Well I think it is my bed time too.

Night night girls and sleep well.  Happy dreams to all


----------



## Cate1976

I've applied for a job in Super Valu.  There were a couple of other jobs in the paper which I'll get more details of.  I'm hoping to be in a new job before tx starts as I really can't my boss not to make it awkward if I need time off during tx.  Also my job involves going up and down ladders and I don't think there's any jobs where I work which don't involve going up ladders.  Could be interesting.  I haven't told my boss about having tx.  Am going to leave it until I know when tx is starting and when I'll need time off.  Bearing in mind that my job involves using ladders, if tx is succesful, I'm thinking that I'd need to tell her as soon as I get BFP or would it be ok to leave it until 6/7 week scan?


----------



## pink tulip

Morning girlies!

Happy bank holiday Monday! It's lovely to be off work and still in the dressing gown having a leisurely cuppa. Unfortunately, DH is working today  Oh Well, I'm planning on going to the gym quite soon, then back to the house and get the bikini on. Today is going to be SCORCHIO 

Lesley - welcome to the thread. I'm quite new too and already feel like I have made new friends and allies on this difficult path. It is so great to able to get support and also to learn how others manage their situations. I hope you find it as useful as I have.

Trishy - great that you're onto the next stage of pessaries...  You'll be able to pass on the advice when you figure out the best times to take them etc....as I will be starting mine on Friday after ET   . Sorry to hear you're suffering with hadaches so much. Hope today is a better day for you.

Berta/ Anita - We're on the home straight, girlfriends....be positive and believe that the outcome if positive . I'm doing my pregnyl injection tonight and that's it.....all over.....


----------



## shoppingqueen

Happy Bank Holiday Monday!!!!

Just popped on to wish Trishy, Berta, Pink Tulip & Anita all the VERY BEST OF LUCK for 2moro!!!  Will be thinking of you all & crossing everything for you.

P.S be warned those pessaries are horrible! 

Hope ur keeping ok Tedette.

Take care

Love

Sharon
xxxx


----------



## galaxy girl

Hi everyone - bank holiday!!

Tedette I got the pineapple juice in the M&S food place on the Armagh/Moy Road. I was in on Sat and grabbed it as soon as I saw it even though my ET won't be until the end of May! It was a total reflex action.

Hope everyone is well and everything goes well for you all tomorrow and wed! I will be in Origin for a scan on thursday am - but doesn't look like anyone else will be there with me!

re ET at Origin - Dr.F did mine too and a lovely anesthetist drugged me up so well it is all a bit hazy! I had an oxygen mask on and remember it being a bit uncomfortable but that's about it. They put the pessary in while they are down there - so I don't remember that either! I was sore for a couple of days afterwards - but with the 24 eggs and the risk of OHS that would be why - I slept solidly for a couple of days and made full use of the painkillers on day 1 at least. I phoned my mum on the way home but didn't make much sense apparently.  .  I was very impressed with whoever it was on the thread that went back to work the day after EC. I suppose it affects us all differently!

I'm away to look out my summer clothes!


----------



## Trishy

Morning all, and what a gorgeous morning it is.  Feeling so much better today and no headache so far but it usually kicks in after lunchtime (about 6 hours after taking hrt) but I won't think about it today and maybe it won't come!  Finished spray last night and started 4 tablets and pessaries this morning.  Put it in at 7am and managed to go back to sleep for 2 hours so hopefully it has melted enough to get on with the day!  Feels absolutely fine so far!  

Wasn't feeling well enough to do the housework over the weekend so unfortunately I am stuck inside today claeaning the house from top to bottom.  I know I need to get it done before ET on Wednesday as DH will need to do it for the next 2 weeks and it probably won't be done as thoroughly as I would like.  What i will be doing is plenty of ironing and I can't see why standing still ironing can hurt after ET so no excuses there!

SQ - good luck with all your future scans and do pop on the odd time to keep us updated, it gives us all hope.  

Good luck to everyone else for this week.  It really is a big week for the NI thread!

Mary - how's things with you?

Right better get on with it or I will never get outside today.


----------



## Mrs AB

Morning girls!!!

SQ thanks for your PM - make sure you put in an appearance now and then to let us know how you're progressing!  xo

Trish - you're right, my EC was supposesd to be Wednesday but they brought it forward to Tuesday (tomorrow) because my little eggies were a little more advanced!!  Can't wait to get tomorrow out of the way...................I'm more nervous about EC than ET, don't know why.

PT and Berta - how are you both today?  Berta, what on earth are you talking about re: what's said in recovery room, stays in recovery room??!!!  Sounds very ominous!!

A


----------



## Trishy

AB - I really would not worry about EC.  It's not as bad as you think and is over pretty quickly.  Obviously ET is easier and quicker and does not involve drugs and at the end of it you know you have the embies on board so no wonder you are less worried about it but EC is not all that bad!  So try to get a good sleep tonight if you can and then go to bed when you get home to sleep off the effects.  You will be fine.


----------



## Annie70

Wow - this board is busy this week!

Good luck tomorrow Anita with EC - mine wasn't so bad though we don't get oxygen masks, just basic sedatives (unless you want to pay for a general anesthetic). But, it wasn't pain as such, more like tension and a poking feeling. 

And, Berta / Pink Tulip - it's a great feeling being on the home stretch, isn't it?? You both sound as if you have good follie numbers. 

Trishy - I never bothered taking pineapple juice as the jury is out whether it helps or not. Only found brazil nuts at the end of the tww so don't really think they helped. Gosh, those pessaries sound awful - we have to take progesterone injections once a day (and estrogen tablets 3xday till 10 wks pg) so the injection misery is not over. And, the projesterone injections are NOT like stims, they are intermuscular and the length of a pencil. Dh hates them.

How's it going Missy, Mary, and Shopping queen? Dh and ds came back on Saturday so it's great to have them home. Physically, I'm fine but mentally is another story.  I can't wait till my viability scan on Friday. I vascillate from paranoia when I don't have heartburn to annoyance when I do.


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi Everyone,isn't today gorgeous.
I have been cleaning in preparation for no cleaning being done at all.My men don't see dirt.The windows were cleaned because the lovely sun just makes me look like a stinker.
Anita,I meant my screaming...lol  They couldn't wake me the last time so instead of walking in they brought the bed in and DH was worried Id start to snore.I'm not worried about EC at all..Its was easier than a checkup at the dentist(sadly I'm sedated there as well) Its the sperm thing.
So ladies what ever religion you are i would appreciate a prayer for my husbands sperm  
I'm away to make the dinner ,and a good steep and foot scrub.(not at the same time!)
All the best for tommorrow Anita,I hope you have loads of beautiful eggs.  Tracey


----------



## Lesley08

Thanks for all the welcomes ladies. You are all in the middle of it at the mo! Good luck to A and pink tulip for a busy week ahead! Its great to see women on here that are pregnant - it really boosts my confidence as after trying for more than two years it really starts to feellike a pipe dream! 
What a great day! Im offf work so just lazing about supposedly planning a new course for next semester ( but actually just messing about on the internet)! 

Im hopeful that the donor eggs will work - the success rate is very good but I still have days when I feel funny about it. Mostly Im not that bothered and its a lot easier since I have kids already but it  is still a strange concept to get your head around! My problem of high FSh is a bit of a pain since RE's give such conflicting advice. at the RFC which is were we were diagnosed the doc more or less totally dissed even trying to bring it down with herbs, acupuncture etc... but there is quite a bit of positive stuff to support the view that this might work. at first i was glad to just go the donor egg route so we could have a few months of  not trying and just relax for a change but now Im more of a mind to book some acupuncture, take the agnus castus and give it a go between now and the ET in Oct. Im also convinced that im going into the menopause - this is probably totally psychosomatic since I had no signs at all until I got the FSH results! This is not helped by the lack of clear info on what level FSH has to be before you are considered properly menopausal!  Rant rant rant - okay thats me!

Take care everyone and thanks again for the really prompt replies/welcomes

lesley


----------



## Mrs AB

Lesley - I think the medical profession generally poo-poo alternative medicine - they usually only support science!!!  I tried acupuncture when we didn't realise that DH had the 'problem' and it shortened my cycle from 35 days to 31.  Unfortunately we wasted £1,000!!!!!!  There has been a flurry of   (Big Fat Positive) on the board over the past few weeks - I agree, it's a major confidence boost!!!  You should check out the other threads on the board too - I'm sure there are other girls undergoing tx (treatment) using Donor Eggs.  

Berta - thanks for your kind words.  Right back at ya!

Did a bit of gardening today..................planted my hanging baskets and bought a few bedding plants.  And now my finger nails look like Alan Titchmarsh's - filthy!!!

A


----------



## emak

to Anita ,Pink Tulip and Berta for the ec/et this week.Will be thinking of you.
      
Ema


----------



## Annie70

Lesley

Welcome! If I were you, I'd definitely give the agnus castus, acupuncture and herbs a go. But, agnus castus does need a few months to lower your  FSH levels and it will probably only lower them a bit. At least then, if your levels do not go down, then you have your answer. 

I have borderline FSH level (10-11) and was rushed to IVF so as to be able to use my own eggs. I also got paranoid about early menopause but also have no symptoms. Did the same searching as you about FSH levels and menopause but also got no definite answers.  It's scary to hear that you have something which you didn't know about. I'm not surprised that you're wondering about donor eggs - it's hard to get your head round it when you already have your own natural children.

What does dh think about using donor eggs? Mine would have had a huge problems with them - a lot more than me!


----------



## Lesley08

Thanks a and good luck for this week!

Annie - you have reinforced what Ive been coming round to thinking. My DH is okay with the donor egg scenario, although we both felt it ruined the 'having a baby which is part of both of us' aspect of it all!!  On getting my FSH results (19.5)I thought that was us finished as the donor egg thing seemed too weird and I thought we would never be able to afford it. After a few days and a lot of soul searching it basically came down to the fact that my DH has been so good to my kids and he really wants to raise some of his own as my youngest was 10 when we got together. Once I realised that he really needed this I started to do some research and felt really positive about it but due to the lack of info on high FSH I do have these nagging doubts!I have been taking the agnus castus now since dec so hopefully if it is going to work it will do so soon! I think Im probably ok with the donor egg thing myself as with the kids I already have I can see all sorts of influences and am well aware that even with your own egg they can be more like a distant relative or seem totally to be just like one parent, but it is still a lot to get your head round. I think I just wish we had a chance to see what a child created from both of us would be like and its difficult to let that go. On the other hand the important thing is to have a baby and enjoy raising a child together which is really were all the character formation takes place anyway!

( Actually writing this has really helped as it has forced me to figure out exactly what my issues are and they are daft!! I have always believed that nurture is more important than nature so whats the problem!!)

The FSH thing is weird, in a way I was initially relieved that they found something because I had been convinced something was wrong but kept being told it was just my age, but this quickly subsided when I discovered that there was so much conflicting advice and it is one of the areas they still have so much work to do on!!

Its great to be able to talk about all this - thanks

lesley


----------



## Cate1976

to Pink Tulip, Anita, Berta and Trishy.  Hope you get   on testing day.

Another question, is housework a no no during 2ww?  DH is generally pretty good but I'm fussy about how clothes are hung on the airer, so I do that (hate ironing so put things on such that they dry without creasing).  Obviously, I make sure I bend knees  rather than bending over.

Next question and I know my tx isn't for a few months, if I have to be on bed rest, would laying on the settee watching TV or surfing the internet be ok?  Only TV that's tuned to programmes is in the lounge and that's got Sky on it.  To have TV upstairs, we were told we'd need an aerial that costs £150 including installation because the GAA stadium blocks signal.


----------



## EmerG

Hi girls, hope everyone has had a great bank holiday, hasn't it been a fabulous day? I wish I was off all week as its supposed to be great for the whole week! I have loads on at work this week so just nipping in now to say good luck to Trishy, Berta, Pink Tulip & Anita for this week, I'll keep everything crossed for you all that it all goes well.  I'm still sniffing away on the spray, 5 days now and I haven't turned into a psycho killer yet so I'm hoping for the best.....


----------



## Mrs AB

Thanks Emer - can't wait for tomorrow to arrive!  I've got clammy hands just thinking about it!!! lol  Are you Down-Regging at the mo?


----------



## pink tulip

Evening ladies,

Just got myself tucked up in bed ( with mandatory hot water bottle keeping follies warm) and had to come on to wish Berta and Anita best wishes for tomorrow  I will b thinking of you both...I'm sure that it will all be quite straightforward. Drop a line as soon as you can tomorrow....... 

I've had such a great day in the sun today....feeling quite sunburned tonight

Cate - who told you you had to be on bedrest? I am planning on being off work after ET but that is just my choice. I have been told just to take care of myself during that time....but not bedrest

Thanks to everyone for good wishes....I've just had my last injection and that is the nasal sprays finished too.YIPPPPEEEE


----------



## Mrs AB

Girls - thanks for all your words of support and encouragement...................your advice, humour and comfort has been greatly needed and appreciated over the past few months - I would have found this whole experience/treatment much more difficult to come to terms with if it hadn't have been for my Fertility Friends. 

Berta - good luck for tomorrow babe - I hope both our eggies are in top condition and that we have first class semen samples!!!  

PT - glad to hear that you've taken your last injection. You're not too far behind us.................before you know it you'll be saying hello to your eggies too!!!  

I'll catch up with you all tomorrow - as soon as I can!!!

[fly]  [/fly]

Anita


----------



## emak

Morning Girls  
Trishy ,Anita,Bertha and pink tulip ,big week for all of ya ,Really hope all goes well.  Doing  a quick post now before i hit my bed(niteshift) and wont have time tonight before i go out to work again.
How are yous all enjoying the sun ,its class isnt it? Lets hope its whats in store for us for the next 3/4 months ,wishful thinking!!!! Its about time we had a nice summer after last years sad effort.
Hi Lesley how are u doing? You have come to the right place for a wee bit of help and support i have asked many questions on ere (some very silly ones)   and have always got them answered ,this IF lark is all kina new to me so i had many a stupid thing to ask !!!!!
Have a lovely day girls and fingers crossed for the 4 girlies doing ec/et this week.
   
Ema


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone,

Well I have a had a wee break and my head is showered, good to see you all 

My God, it has been busy this past while. There is so much to catch up on!!!

I am not going to bother with personals today (too much going on) apart from Anita, Berta, Pink Tulip and Trishy         for a successful week. From the bottom of my heart, I hope your dreams come true with this Tx.

Welcome also to Lesley 

Hope everyone else is keeping well and enjoyed the lovely long weekend and the sun!!!!

So, yesterday I was kicking about home, had my brekkie outside inthe sun, did up my planters with the help of 2 nephews (any excuse for them to get their hands dirty) and had a lovely long walk round the Argory. I got fried. I am one of those terribly dim people who don't realise how strong the sun is and get fried. FRIED, I tell you. Every year I do the same thing     , then the rest of the summer is spent in an inch thick coat of factor 30.

Janners, I see your 2 heavily pregnant smokers and I raise them 1 heavily pregnant smoker and one who behaves like she isn't pregnant...........I was on a hen night on Sat night for the "Liar Bride Skank TM)" *. Nothing says Hen Night like a sloshed, chain smoking pregnant bride. Honestly I was beyond disgusted, she out-drank me!!! The brides ma decided to come along  and was a total *****, (now we know where her daughter gets it from). Her ma was actually giving her the ****    I am soo angry. I am supposed to be playing the organ at the wedding and I really don't think I can (I certainly don't want to). Oh, the conflicting emotions, what to do....... URGH. Don't talk to me about her 

* for some of the newbies to the board, Liar Bride Skank is my nemesis. She is getting married to DHs mate. They were supposed to get married next year, but this didn't please her, so she has got pg and got the wedding bought forward to the end of May. Strangely enough, she already had her wedding dress and was able to get the same hotel, band and photographer for the last Fri in May at 3 months notice. Basically, LBskank and her fiance were looking shaky, so in an appalling bid to tie him down, she is now carrying his baby (with no respect or regard for the child) and getting married next month. Now who isn't smelling a rat here? The story could go on, that is just the jist of it.

Anyhoo, morning to everyone else, Janners (long day at the wedding!!), Dahlia, SQ (how was your first pg weekend?) , Cate, Holly (good luck in Dublin), Tedette (congrats on the ET  and what do you mean no pineapple juice in the Moy? ) crazykate, Missy, Sunny, Annie, Mary, Emak, Emer, Gemma, galaxygirl, glittergorl and anyone I may have missed.

To spread some happiness and positive thoughts                

Weeza xx


----------



## Trishy

Morning all

Good luck Anita with EC today.  Looking forward to hearing how many little eggs they get.

PT - not long now and good luck to Berta too  

I have serious non-stop butterflies today - my heart literally leaps every time I think about tomorrow!

Silly question - for anyone who has been through FET.  I have started using pessaries and I am not sure I have put them in far enough.  Also I have a fear of going to the loo incase they fall out (TMI ALERT - I mean when pushing if you know what I mean!!)  Also finally have a fear of ET tomorrow as I know you don't put in the morning pessary until after ET but surely it's a bit messy down there anyway?  Silly but very real fears!!


----------



## Trishy

I think that must have been TMI for this early in the morning!!  I scared you all off!

How are you all today?  Supposed to be a lovely week and I am only in work today and that's it!  Yippee - anyone jealous??


----------



## EmerG

I'm jealous Trishy, it'll be a lovely week to be off. I'm considering a half day tomorrow just because I can't be bothered working. I'm very excited for all you girls having EC and ET this week, mine just seems such a long way off still, my EC is 16th June. Hopefully you'll all have great news by then!


----------



## Trishy

Emer - I seriously do mean that time will start to fly in for you very soon.  You seem to start drugs then all of a sudden it's time for EC so hang in there


----------



## Cate1976

I was reading the stuff that RFC gave me and it said that if you don't react well to the drugs, you may have to be on bedrest.  DH would take that literally and say no TV or internet.  I can't see how laying on settee watching tv or being online would be a problem.

Weeza:  Have replied to hen night on doghouse thread.


----------



## Trishy

Cate - bed rest would only be necessary after EC if you develop OHSS but otherwise no bed rest is required, just take it easy for a few days.  After ET you don't need to rest at all and some people even say it is better to keep fairly active (no housework but the odd walk) rather than lying down as you are better to encourage the blood circulation which in turn helps implantation.  I have ET tomorrow but am back to work on Monday and while I am off I am going to be doing my gardening/window boxes and Mum will come up and help do the lifting/stooping/digging parts and i will also be out walking the dog but taking it easy at the same time.  If I was you I would try to stop worrying about what might happen and take it one step at a time because you will be amazed by how many little steps there are until you get as far as EC or ET so I definitely found it easier to only look ahead one step at a time otherwise you will drive yourself crazy!


----------



## Mrs AB

I'm baaaacccckk!!!!!!

It's all over  - thank goodness.................got myself really worked up this morning and felt very anxious when we arrived at Origins.  But as you all probably already know - it wasn't that bad.......................can't remember a thing....................I remember crying when I came around (big baby!!!) and instantly asked 'how many eggs'!!!!!

So, guess you're all wanting to know, eh??!!

16!!!! 16 beautiful eggs!!!!!  I met with the Embryologist afterwards and she said that she hadn't had a chance to look at them closely yet but they were very clear (which is good apparently) and Chris' sample was fine.

They will phone me tomorrow to let me know how many fertilised.

I'm so happy it's over!!!  My bloatedness is already better - I'm just wee bit tender and sore.

A


----------



## pink tulip

Anita - That is brilliant news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've just lost my last post as you were posting at the same time and I had just written that I couldn't wait to hear from you 
I am sure you are delighted with that major production! it will hopefully give you the best chance of having some top class embies. I guess you will hear tomorrow??
I will say a wee prayer for you and your embies xx


----------



## Mrs AB

Thanks PT!!!!  The relief that I'm currently feeling is immense...................babe, you will feel just the same tomorrow!  I hope you get a great outcome too!!!!

Berta - thinking about you......................hope you had a good EC.  

Trish - nearly on the homerun now!

A


----------



## weeza82

Oooh, Anita, excellent news,     for good fertilisation!!!!


----------



## janners1

Yay Anita!!!!!!! 16 is a great number! I am keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for great fertilisation!      

Weeza I am seriously in shock about Liar Skank Bride and LSB Mother. They sound horrific. 

What about that couple who had their 3 kids under 6 seized while on holidays cause they were passed out from alcohol consumption! How do these people get away with this stuff. 

I'm not very well today. Had a few too many last  night at Girls Aloud. Did anyone else go see them? They were really good. They are all so thin though. And Nicola didn't smile once.

Have our appointment with the Urologist tonight - DH informed me yesterday that he thought he might have had an op on his testicles when he was a baby!! JUST remembered - after 3 blinkin' years and everything we have been through...anyhoo...called his mother today and she confirmed that he did indeed have a hernia removed from his testicle as a baby and the doctor said at the time that he could have problems with it in the future. SO THANKFUL I found this out before going to the Urologist. I just phoned my mum and told her and she was like "I told you you should have confided in her long ago...!!". So lesson learnt - always ask the parents if there were any problems you might need to know about!!!!!


----------



## EmerG

Anita that is fantastic well done! Another hurdle over for you!


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon ladies,

Anita, 16 eggs is great news, I hope that you get the news your hoping for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you  

Trish, Major good luck for tomorrow!! I'm sure you'll be fine  

Annie, I hope your feeling OK, I don't have my scan until next week but I wish I could just find out now if it's twins or not! At least you'll know on Friday.

S/Q and Missy I hope your both keeping well and putting your feet up in the sunshine.

Weeza, Lovely to have you back, Liar Skank Bride sounds soooooooo horrendous and as for the mother, don't even get me started!!    

I hope everyone else is keeping well today.

Mary


----------



## Cate1976

I was shocked to read the story about the couple getting drunk on hols.  I don't have a problem with parents going out and having 2/3 out or even goinng out for a couple, going back to room/apartment, putting LO's to bed and then having  a few more so long as 1 stays sober enough to be able to manage LO being sick for example.  I hope SS where ever they live go round and ask questions when they get home.  I think  most of you know that DH and I are Christians, one of the things we're not supposed to do is judge but I do struggle not to judge people who don't treat their children properly.  To me it's so unfair that some people are having children with no bother and then abusing them in some way and at the same time, there's so many couples who could feed, clothe and give a child the stable loving home they need to develop properly either needing help to have LO's or aree unable to have their own.  I've accepted the situation DH and I are in but this is the one thing that I'm having bother getting past.


----------



## Trishy

Anita - that is wonderful news.    16 eggs is great - well done you.  And I am glad I am can say 'I told you so' about it not being too bad a procedure!!   You obviously have instant relief from the bloating like I did so that must be nice for you.

Good luck for the call tomorrow, I am sure you are nervous but everything is going well for you so far.  Great DH's sample good too.

Janners - DH always thought he had one plastic ball because when he was a baby one did not drop and he had to get a plastic one instead .  He always told me it was plastic (although I never could feel the difference - and yes I did have a good feel!   ) so only when we spoke to the doctor did we discover it was not plastic after all but his real one just got pulled down and sewn in place and that he had 2 fully functional goolies!!    So it just goes to show never trust your men to know the full details of their own bodies and ALWAYS ask their Mum/doctor if there could be any reason for IF issues!  It turns out DH has drunk sperm swimming in circles so nothing to do with his so called plastic ball but it was a weight off his mind to discover he was a complete man after all!!

How was his Mum in terms of support for you both?

Berta - hoping you are next with some good news


----------



## Trishy

Hear hear Cate!


----------



## janners1

Trishy - MIL was really good about it. I thought she would blub but she didn't, I didn't give her the opportunity to!! She did say the old favourite "_what will be will be_", and I laughed and told her not to say such things to me lol!! She said she had thought all was perhaps not right on account of my rage when questioned about having kids! Oh, and she said she was surprised to hear this because she just assumed he would have a very healthy sperm count    !!!!

I honestly can't believe I have just found this out. I tried to do some research about it there but all I am getting is that hernia removal can cause Male Infertility, nothing about if anything can be done about it. I suppose I will find out more tonight after speaking to the Urologist.

Mad to think that tomorrow you will have a couple of wee embies on board!!!!!


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi everyone,Yet another gorg day.
Well I got 18 eggs and EC was great cant remember a thing.DH said he enjoyed the silence....I talk a bit drugged up or not.
Bad news is we have no sperm!!!! 
We're waiting for the embryologist to ring,sometimes when they spin them out they find sperm,It just takes time.
We asked if they had donor sperm,I should have known better.Its like gold dust....
Its upsetting but not the end of the world..I was trying not to cry when we spoke to her and DH didn't notice,but she did,the silent cry of a gurner.When he did he got all starry eyed.
The same doc as sunday(I thought he was rude then) was the one who did the EC,He was lovely.This was as painless as ec's go   so he gets a gold star.I haven't had to even take a paracetamol.
Anyway when She calls I'll  pop back on and let you all know whats happening.
So for those who didn't participate in the 'praying for my husbands sperm' section I hope you'll send us all your positive vibes..Cause I think we need them.....

Anita well done.I didn't hear any screaming so i hope your experience was positive and continues to be positive..P.S Isn't the tea and toast amazing?


----------



## Trishy

Berta - congratulations on the 18 eggs, you have done so well and glad to hear EC went well too.  Can they freeze the eggs anyway even if no sperm at this stage and maybe DH can have another try at some stage? - sorry if this is a stupid question  

But please try to stay positive and here are a few vibes to help you                          

Please do know we are all   for you


----------



## galaxy girl

Oh Berta I'm praying loads that they will find sperm. I'm thinking about you.  

congrats on the eggs Anita.

And yes the tea and toast is amazing at Origin! I've had to get it twice as the first time they took bloods from us we had just been told the news about needing ICSI and I passed out -Very embarrassing! They wheeled me up to recovery and we got tea and toast then too before they would let us go home!


----------



## janners1

Berta, congrats on the eggs - 18 is such a good number. Sorry about the sperm - I am keeping everything crossed that they find some in the spin.


----------



## Trishy

Janners - good luck with the appointment tonight.  I am sure you are glad you feel like things are finally moving?


----------



## weeza82

Berta         for the sperm after the spin. 18 eggs is great, glad Ec went well. Now I'm willing the embryologist to bring you good news!!   

Cate, I agree, it's very hard to reamin passive when faced with such stories and you know you have so much love to give  

Janners, good luck for tonight   

Trishy good luck for tomorrow    I will be thinking of your wee frosties defrosting!!!!

Lots of good will and prayer tonight girlies!!!


----------



## MaryC

Janners, good luck for your appointment tonight, while it's great to have that information about DH before you go to the app I'm sure your more than a bit frustrated about the fact that it's take him so long to mention it!!! MEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope everything goes really well for you anyway.

Berta, well done on getting so many eggs, sorry to hear that you don't have any sperm at the moment, I hope between you and the hospital you manage to get something sorted out. It would be terrible to have gotten so far with your tx to have to put everything on hold indefinitely. 

Mary


----------



## Cate1976

Anita: Brilliant news. 16 eggs, wow.  for good news tomorrow.

Berta: Glad to hear you got 18 eggs. Sorry to hear about the sperm  that some is found during the spin

Thanks to those who agree with me on parents who don't look after LO's properly.


----------



## Dahlia

Hallo everyone,

what a busy week this is for NI FF!! 

Trishy- all the best for ET tomorrow, will be thinking of you   .

Pink Tulip- good luck for EC tomorrow as well   

Anita-fantastic number of eggs!! Best of luck for ET   

Berta- fantastic number of eggs too. I really hope the sperm come through in the spin- how worrying for you   . 

        to you all.

Annie- good luck for Friday (in case I don"t get back online beforehand).

Janners- good luck for urology tonight.

Weeza- good to see you back. LSBride sounds horrendous. Well done for getting through the weekend.

Hallo to everyone else too whatever stage you are at. Started stimming today, hooray. The time does fly once you get started it"s true!!

Dahlia x


----------



## Cate1976

Janners: I hope you get good news as well. My parents told em that there's relatives on both sides that didn't have children. My Nan's brother and his wife on Mum's side and one of my Great Uncles and his wife on Dad's side never had children. Back in those days, there weren't any tests for infertiltiy and it ws never talked about so DH and I have no way of finding out if this was through choice or infertility. I'm thankful that DH and I are able to have the tx which will hopefully, God willing provide us with the child/ren we so long for.


----------



## emak

Anita and Berta on soooooo many eggs  
Berta   that yous get the much needed sperm.
 Trishy and pinktulip for tomorrow.
Will be keeping you all in my   and lets hope yous all get loads of embies. 
Must go gotta go to work.
Ema


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi everyone,I can barely type.Jim the embryologist just rang and they managed to fertilised 6 eggs. 
I'm SO relieved,DH and I have been talking all afternoon about not torturing ourselves anymore and just be happy and in love.That all went out the window when they rang.
I really appreciate all your support.Who else can We talk about this to?All my friends are in a pregnancy flurry.4 in three weeks and two prg.My god daughters mum sent me a cute picture of her smiling with a wee'I just called to say I love you' message.Truly  thats lovely but it makes me sad....
Anyway how fab is our news?
Trishy it'll be your turn tom,I hope your follies move in and only move out with a nine month eviction order,PT,Ill keep everything crossed you have loads of drugs to get you through and big fat eggs ready for fertilisation.
I'm sorry i was so down earlier but now I'm on top of the world......     
I wish you all the best x o


----------



## Dahlia

Fantastic news Berta   

Have had exactly the same conversation with DH too !!

Take care and rest up, it has been one [email protected] of a day,

Dahlia xx


----------



## MaryC

Berta, that is great news, you must be on  When will your FET be?

Mary


----------



## Cate1976

Fantastic news Berta


----------



## Mrs AB

Berta - congrats babe on your 18 eggs - I'm so pleased that you now have 6 fertilised!!!  I have to wait until tomorrow to find out how mine have progressed.  Can't Wait!!!

I'll be back later!

A


----------



## tedette

Hi there,

Just a quickie as I'm not meant to be on FF during 2 week wait...(it's a self-imposed ban by the way!)

     
HUGE CONGRATS to Mrs AB and Berta about your huge numbers of eggs...although I'm secretly raging that you got more than me... .... 
Well done on the 6 fertilised too Berta.


I am meant to be working on the computer but have been googling 2 week wait symptoms...am driving myself mad 

I keep swinging from being positive to even forgetting that at the end of this process I might be pregnant to being sure it will never work for me.

Have had some cramps over the past 2 days but you find as many people saying it is a good sign as saying it is a bad sign.  It could also be a side-effect of the progesterone, as could my rapidly increasing appetite.

So I will just have wait and see and pray.

Love and babydust to all! 

Tedette


----------



## Dahlia

Good luck Tedette    

hard not to read into signs, I have myself demented on a "normal" 2ww!! 

Dahlia x


----------



## tedette

Thanks Dahlia.

ET seems like years ago and I have almost forgotten that I did IVF and that I had 2 embryos replaced.  

Am trying to forget that I have to pee-on-a-stick in 10 days time also! 

Hope stims goes well for you!!

  

Tedette


----------



## pink tulip

Oh my God   What a day....it's been such a roller coaster on here!

Berta - I can just palpate your joy and excitement...I was talking to my husband over dinner about your scenario and hoping for the best outcome. I am truely delighted for you and am now giving you a virtual hug  That is such fabulous news...I have such a good feeling about this.

Anita - I'm sure you can hardly wait til tomorrow 

Dahlia - best wishes for stimms...I have to say that for me it was absolutley fine and the hot flushes from the nasal sprays went away once I started stimms. I just found that I was a bit more tired than usual.

Trishy - Good luck for tomorrow honey....I hope its a great day for both of us....it will be so nice for you to be coming home with your embies 

I'm feeling positive and quite looking forward to this next step. I am grateful to have got to this point successfully. DH and I just realised this evening that tomorrow we are going to make a baby  It's so emotional if you allow yourself to think about it

Hi to all the other girls......I hope you've had a chance to enjoy the weather....I now have a bit of a tan which already puts me in great form. To make things even better, DH and I have had our dinner outside in the garden for the last 3 evenings. It just feels like holidays

Have a great evening, Love PT


----------



## Dahlia

pink tulip said:


> Dahlia - best wishes for stimms...I have to say that for me it was absolutley fine and the hot flushes from the nasal sprays went away once I started stimms. I just found that I was a bit more tired than usual.


Thanks so much PT. The good weather is great, your right feels like holidays, good luck again  

Dahlia x


----------



## Mrs AB

Tedette - must be sooooo difficult hun.  Patience is not one of my strong points.....................so assuming I get to the 2WW, I'll be an abslote nightmare!!!!  You're doing great so far................keep it up!!!!   

PT - I'm pretty sure you're feeling the way I did last night......................all I can say is try not to worry too much - it'll be over before you know it........................I'm sending out loads of      that you have a nice bunch of juicy, ripe eggs ready for picking!!!  

Not feeling too bad...........still a little tender, hopefully it'll be better tomorrow.

A


----------



## Trishy

Evening all

Berta - I am over the moon for you.  You had such a hard time earlier and i don't blame you for feeling down but now you can jump for joy!  I am surprised how quickly they were able to tell you they had fertilised, they must start dividing almost immediately?  Anyway, congratulations.  What is the next step now for you?

As you can see now that I have finished late night sprays and can go to sleep as early as i like, I can't even get to sleep!  Typical!  I am so nervous and scared about the next 2 weeks and yet I have been so together over the past few months.  I won't go on about it and thank you everyone who has wished me well.  It really does help being able to release every little thought and emotion and not one of you tell me to shut up and get on with it (even though that's what you are thinking!!   )

PT -all the best to you for tomorrow.  I will be thinking of you while I have my legs in the air too!! It would be lovely to have more success as we are all deserving of a big pat on the back lately - every single one of us no matter what the situation!  

Anita - good luck for the phone call tomorrow  

Right going to try to sleep but I know that is wishful thinking!

Night all xx


----------



## Annie70

I've missed you lot on line but wanted to
CONGRATULATE

1) Anita - your EC sounded great! It is an agonising wait though to hear how many fertilised.  Good luck, Missus - I'm sure that you'll have best news tomorrow! 

2) Berta - great news about your 6 fertilised eggs - we only got 5 fertilised one but that was enough.  

And, WISH Trishy and Pink Tulip a fruitful time tomorrow! Keep us posted..

As for Janners, I laughed so hard (sorry) when I heard about your dh 'remembering' years later about his op. Five years after we were going out, my dh 'remembered' to mention that he had been engaged to his previous gf.  And, I thought he was just going out with her when we met and that he left a gf for me,not a fiancée.  He couldn't understand why I got so upset at hearing I had broken up an engagement with engagement portrait by famous oil painter, flat bought and canceled temp. wedding dates!  

Cate1976 - I do understand how hard it is not to judge other parents.  I think that all of us in the IF journey can't help doing it - think it's part of the why-me process. But, hopefully you won't feel like that for too long as your tx is coming up and once you start, it will overshadow everything else. You'll see!  

Tedette - glad to see that you're back - hope the tww is treating you well. Hard to get your head round sxs - they vary from one person to another. I didn't have so many sxs.  But, good luck!!

And, Weeza - welcome back! I can't get over your Bride/Mother-To-Be outdrinking you (obviously, I have great faith in your ability to sink a pint). I don't think I could have hung around at all. I've had quite a few cringy/ hairy moments with gfs/wives of dh's friends with whom I have absolutely nothing in common but yours takes the biscuit.

Big news tomorrow - we sign for our new house at the notary! Just   that Friday's scan will help reassure me that our little bean will be joining us there.


----------



## Cate1976

for tomorrow Anita, Trishy and Pink Tulip.

Thanks Annie. I'm thinking about talking to my amazing pastor about it. Been meaning to post this for a few days now, our church website is back up again http://www.omaghcommunitychurch.com. It's only been 'live' for just over a week now but is going to have more things put on it.


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

Alot happening here today....

PT and Trishy good luck for tomorrow....

Anita congrats on your 16 eggs, fingers crossed for tomorrow....

Berta congrats on your 18 eggs, and 6 fertilised which is great we only had the 2!!!!!!!

Janner hope you had a good result tonight...

Dahlia good luck with stims....

Tedette hang in there......

Annie good luck for signing for your new house tomorrow.......

Hi to everyone else.................................................

Missy xx


----------



## Trishy

OK - I really am going to bed now but just wanted to say hi to Annie seeing as you missed us all today and thanks for the good luck.  I wish you good luck also for the big move and am sure the spare rooms will be well filled!  

Missy - see you are keeping youself up late again.  Hope you are feeling ok.  

Night night girls xx


----------



## EmerG

That's fantastic news Berta I'm so pleased for you, what a rollercoaster of a day! The stress of it all, what will I be like when its me? It doesn't even bear thinking about. Great that its all worked out well for you so far. 

Good luck Anita Trishy and Pink Tulip for today, hope it brings great things for everyone! x


----------



## janners1

Good morning all,

Just wanna wish PT and Trishy good luck for their procedures today - I hope they go well. And good luck to Anita for that all-important phonecall.       

Good luck Annie for the signing of your new house!

Berta - I can't get over them finding sperm and giving you that amazing news of 6 fertilised embies!!!! What a day you had yesterday!! Great news for you.    

Well last night we were at the Urologist and it was more bad news. Ugh - have I had anything other than bad news this whole 3 years?! As I mentioned yesterday, DH remembered he had an op when he was younger to remove a hernia. MIL said that the docs at the time said he could have trouble with it returning. So in my head I thought it had returned, we would have it removed and have lotso babies. Not so.

The hernia was so large (according to Doc who said the incision is massive) that it crushed both DH's testicles and rendered them ineffective at making quality sperm. Forever. There is no fix and nothing we can do. Dh apparently has severely underdeveloped testicles because of this. Urologist kindly told us to get our butts to Origin and start our treatment asap before my eggs start getting old, as this will greatly decrease our chances of success.    

On way home DH was greatly concerned with the 'small balls' diagnosis and asked me why I had never told him he had small balls? I said, well yours are the only balls I've ever seen so how would I know lol!! We laughed and roared the whole way home like mentalists and decided we should look up porn on the internet to see what normal sized balls look like! (We didn't!!     ). 

So that's the craic. ICSI it is for us. Urologist also kindly told us that our chances of success were 16% per cycle and that we should expect to do it 3 or 4 times.  This is not what Origin told us, and I know he was trying to be realistic with us, but COME ON!!! Talk about kicking a man when he is down!!!

Annie - I can't get over your naughty DH not telling you he was engaged!! ROFLOL at the engagement oil painting!!!


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone and a lovely one it is as well  

Berta, absolutely fantastic news about the fertilisation. 6 eggs is so brilliant    here's to a successful transfer babe   

PT I will be thinking of you today that everything goes as smoothly and as well as possible for a good result   

Trishy - I can't believe we are finally here, it seems so long ago, yet not long ago that everything was literally put on ice.       babe. 

Anita, good luck for the magic phonecall this morning       

Dahlia, good luck with the stimming!!! 

Tedette     just big hugs, cos I can't even pretend to know how you're feeling. 

Annie   at your DH and thanks for the belief in my drinking abilities   Definitely not so good anymore though!!! Yay for signing for your new house!!!!  

Janners, how did you get on last night? I was telling DH about it last night and I asked had he any vague memories......No. So I said, well we will just have to ask your mum. He was like   no frikking way!!!! He knows his mum will tell his sisters, who will tell evvvveryone in the country. They just don't get privacy. SO I said well, I will find out somehow...........lay a bit of bait......

Good morning to everyone else, Cate, Emak, EmerG, Mary, Missy, Sunny, Gemma and everyone else. Thinking lovely happy thoughts for everyone today  

Today I am wearing my pale-goldy t-bar wedge sandals. I love them so. They make me so happy just wearing them, I love them


----------



## weeza82

Just read your post Janners       although   porn for a comparison!!! That really sucks babe


----------



## janners1

Weeza I am wearing my tan t-bar wedges today and they also make me very very happy!! Yay for nice weather and sandals!!!!!!

Maybe if your DH could ask to see his medical notes - has he been at the same doctors since childhood? My DH has had the same doctor his whole life - but this man neglected to tell him about his surgery and also told him his sperm was totally normal lol!!

What about his dad? Could you ask him without him blabbing to the ma?


----------



## Trishy

Janners - I am so sorry pet but the journey is not over.  Better get your ass down to Origin as the man said and join the roll coaster with the rest of us!!  I hope you are bearing up ok

Just a quick post to say 3 out of my 4 eggs survived the big thaw and they are all 2 cell - is this good?  Won't know grade until I go in for FET at 12.45pm.  All excited now!!  So pleased.


----------



## janners1

Thanks Trishy - yes my journey is only just beginning!!! (I sound like a Carpenters song)!

Excellent news about your eggs - argh, imagine they will be on board this afternoon! Exciting! Good luck.    

I'm off to put the Tesco man in the doghouse. He has 6 minutes to get here or else he is gonna be late and ruin my plans for my day!!!!!!!


----------



## weeza82

Trishy, yay for the defrosting and huge   for today!!!

Janners, I must see about the medical notes...... As for asking his dad  whoo, my sides hurt. His dad is sooooo backwards. Here is an example: I was plating up the tea one night and his dad was in. FIL pointed at the plates and said "Urgh, what are THOSE?" with a look of abject horror on his face. I replied "Baby potatoes" "Urgh, that's not natural, not right, it's disgusting" he shrieked. The moral of the story? There is no way I could subtley ask FIL about any issues with DHs plumbing when he was a nipper, as he gets freaked out by baby potatoes. (What have I married into?)

MIL would not be much better and would think the same as your MIL "Ah, sure he's my son, he would have great boyos". One of the nephews fell at Scouts on Fri night, cut his head and had to get a staple in it. He was showing me on Sun at MILs house. MIL wanted to have a look and then proceeded to get the nephew in a headlock and poke her finger on it to see what the staple felt like, while nephew sceamed in agony until I wrestled him out of her death grip  Subtley does not exist with my ILs  Stealth will be required methinks.....l..


----------



## MaryC

Morning ladies,

Anita, I hope you get good news today, I'm sure your on tender hooks waiting for the call.

Janners, Really crap news from the urologist but at least now you know the score. Although it's horrible to hear I think he was right to give you a realistic view of what your situation is and your chances of conceiving, now you know the challenge ahead of you and you can be a strong unit and conquer it, 16% isn't great but it's by no means the worst I've heard of working!!  The only thing I can think of to cheer you up is go buy some new shoes, they always do the trick!! 

By the way Janners and Weeza today I'm wearing my brand new fancy black suede and silver wedge sandals!!

Ladies, I'm loving this beautiful weather but it's such a pity I can't go out in it, even though I wear factor 50 sunscreen!!!  The sun and Lupus are a major NO NO!!!!    
So for anyone out enjoying the sun I'm very jealous and catch a few rays for me! 

Annie, great news on your new home!

Hi to everyone else,

Mary


----------



## MaryC

Weeza, I think you win the award for the worst IL's hands down!!! you deserve a medal girl!!!

Janners, have you told your MIL how the app went last night? if so what was her reaction? Your poor DH must have been quite gutted by the news, at least you were able to have a laugh about it.

Mary


----------



## janners1

Oh Good God Weeza - what _have_ you married into?!!! Freaked out by baby potatoes?!! Poking a child in the head when he has been through the trauma of getting stapled?!    

The only thing I can think to do is first check his medical notes. And if you come to a dead end there you could make up some story to tell his MIL about needing to know if he has had any ops or anything as a child.

The good news in all of this is that I am ready to move on and take action. I have been a 'why?' person since I was a child - my mum said "just because" was never a good enough answer for me! So now I know _why_ I can move on at last. The bummer is that with me being in America in 5 weeks I will not be able to do treatment this month or in June or in July - so I will hopefully be starting in August.

DH is gutted, though he is joking about it, that's how he deals. We phoned his mum on the way to McDonalds for 'cheer me up mcflurries' and she was shocked at the laughter and joking. MIL is very sad and also mortified about going on about grandchildren constantly for 4+ years and said she wished I had told her so she wouldn't go on so much! I feel bad about that. But I mean, what can you do but stay positive and focused? That's all we have at the minute - our own mental attitude. Because if that fails us we are in trouble! I had a quick squiz at the failed ICSI thread today, thinking the mental preparation for failure would do me good, but I ended up blubbing and convincing myself I will never ever be a mum. So I shall not visit that thread again.

I'll go with Origin's estimate of 27%, knowing my eggs should be ok, and think    thoughts!! Looks at how many positive stories we have had here recently - some of that baby dust should rub off on the rest of us!

Mary - ugh how rubbish that you can't enjoy the sunshine! I am so loving it! Oh well, think of the sun damage the rest of us are doing to our skin    Black suede and silver wedges - fab! Shoes and chocolate are the one thing guaranteed to cheer me!!


----------



## MaryC

Janners, I think your doing the right thing staying away from those threads! I think you've had a large enough dose of reality for the time being!!  I admire your positive attitude especially as everything is all so raw with only just finding out the news, an attitude like that I'm sure you could do gladiators!!   
I have to say my sandals are pretty fab, they are Stephanie Moreno, most people would probably only wear them out at night but what the hell!!! sure no-one can see them in the dark!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll have to get you a photo of them I think they'd be right up your street.

Weeza, ask your DH's GP for the information, and if he/she doesn't have it to hand he/she should be able to get it no problem.

Mary


----------



## Mrs AB

Janners - sorry your news wasn't more positive - at least you are now armed with all the necessary information and can move forward and decide what your next step should be.   

Trish - excellent news about your Embies - sending you lots of    for your ET today. xo

Mary - how are you keeping this weather?

Girls, I got my phonecall at 10.45 and was told that out of the 16 eggs I provided, 13 were suitable for injection of DHs sperm - which I personally thought was fantastic!!!  And then I was told that only 3 fertilised.  I'm quite numb at the minute...................I'm disappointed that we only have 3 because it's lowering our odds, I'm afraid that something will happen to them by the time ET happens but I know I should be grateful that I have 3 and not 0.

I need some positive vibes!!!

A


----------



## weeza82

I know I know, what have I married into?? It as bad as the Gellers  

See, I have it worked out, I just drop into conversaton about someone I know (or a pretendy child) having problems down there and MIL will tell me if he ever had problems, just because she can. She is predictable if nothing else   

Actually/randomly, one of the nephews was circumised when he was a wee babe, cos his foreskin was too small and causing issues. 

Don't ever look at the failure posts again. It will only upset you more. Do what I do and look at the birth announcements. I like reading the names and reading their back stories and quite often they have been through a lot as well. And just imagine your name there eventually as well  

I feel sorry for your MIL as well   to Janners MIL. 

Mary, love the sound of the wedges but that sucks that you can't enjoy the sunshine. 

MrsAB,   3 is still a great number, as you say better than 0, so don't fret think happy-thick-lining-implantation thoughts   Repetez: happy implantation, happy implantation, happy implantation and so on.


----------



## MaryC

Anita chick, although it's not what you'd hoped for at least your et can go ahead and sure they'll only put two back anyway!! The fact that you don't have OHSS is a great advantage as it means they won't have to go through being frozen and defrosted, so they only have to stay strong for the next day or so until implanted. Sure if I recall correctly Missy, YES!! the very pregnant Missy!!only had two fertilized eggs to work with.
I'm sure your gutted but your journey isn't over by any stretch of the imagination, so try and stay strong.  

Mary


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all


What a week!!!  I can't keep up as I'm not on as much these days.

Firstly Anita well done you - it isn't the number of embies thats so important right now but their snuggling in ability.  I only got 5 eggs this time & was gurning my eyes out at EC, 4 fert & now I'm pregnant!  You've done good girl so pls just keep up the PMA!!  As my DH drummed into me even one embie all we need!      

Berta terrific news re ur 6 embies - what a tough wait that must have been 4 u.  DH & you must be thrilled & rightly so!

Good luck Pink Tulip - hope all went well.

Trishy congrats on your 3 embies!!!  You've been so strong & with great PMA thru all this so keep up the good work!!!!  Rest the next few days.

To all of you my thoughts are with you all.  The 2ww is tough esp the 2nd week but you're all tough chicks & you'll get thru it - so hoping lots of great news in a few weeks!!!!

Annie all the best for Fri.  Hope ur keeping well.  Won't be long til ur first scan.

Janners I'm so so sorry bout your news but it isn;t the end of the road - not by a long shot!  At least now sh** news as it is you know WHERE YOU STAND & you can deal with it & move forward.  You've both shown such immense determination & strength & as a couple you seem very strong & I wish you all the very best.

Hope ur okey doke Mary - shame you can't be out in the sun.

Hi to Missy & Galaxy Girl

Tedette -  thinking of you babes.  I went mad on internet re the cramps I had during 2ww but it didn't help.  My advice to all 2ww -ers is avoid google like the plague!

Love 
Sharon
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## janners1

Anita - you have 3 fertilised embies - that's three possible babies right there!!!!!!! That's three wee miracles waiting to happen! Don't worry about them - they are in good hands and they will be fine until ET. Just thinking happy positive thoughts about how welcome you are gonna make them feel when they come aboard!     

Mary - EVERYONE - pictures of your fabulous shoes will cheer me up today!! I shall start this with a picture of the ones I am wearing today, and I was delighted to discover that they were Heat's shoe of the week last week lol!!

http://www.office.co.uk/womens/office_(w)/noovy_groovy/37/4819/13099/1

And in Jannersland there is no such thing as a nighttime shoe. I am the queen of wearing inappropriate shoes all the time! I was out on a speed boat on Sunday wearing the most ridiculously high wedges you have ever seen and everyone else was in flip flops or trainers lol!   

Weeza - that's exactly what I would do. Mothers love talking about their sonbuns if nothing else!!

I am steering clear of negative thoughts and threads and I shall play Ice Cube's "You can do it, get your ass in to it" to promote a positive energy. I shall also release my rage in the hope that my eggs will no longer scare DH's sperm.


----------



## GemmaC

PM for you Anita.


----------



## weeza82

Janners, I LOVE them. I am looking out for such a pair, but what height are they? I am 5 ft 9 yesterday had 4 and a half inch heels on. The men in work were giving off that I tower over them  

I need to find the pics of my shoes then I well post the link  

Oooh, I have signed up as a Charter VIP, to support the site, only £20 a year, so I thought why the heck not!!!


----------



## MaryC

Weeza, you are shameless, anything to get your 5 star rating!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! even resorting to handing over money!!


----------



## janners1

LOL Weeza - I am so jealous at your VIP status - I think I am gonna have to do it too!!!!!!!

The shoes are about 4 inches - I can sympathize a bit because I am 5ft7 and when I wear my heels I usually tower over DH!!


----------



## weeza82

Oooh, I know. I got sick of waiting for my Gold member status    I actually had an attack of conscience as I read a thread about people not turning up or paying for their meals at the FF meetup over the weekend in England. So I thought, well, I get so much from the site, I will give a bit back by paying for the charter. 

Oooh, I am the same height as Dh in my flats   he is used to me towering over him now   My friend gave up wearing heels as her fella at the time was the same height as her and she hated being taller than him, she thought a man should be taller than his woman. All a bit Nicole/Tom.....


----------



## pink tulip

Hi girls,

Just a quickie as I'm feeling quite woosey and about to go for a sleep in the sun!
Anita - all you need is 2 good embies......I know you must be a bit shocked but thank god you have some that are fertilised. So amny people don't have any. PLease try to stay positive            

I've has 6 eggs collected this morning. It all went very well. I never thought I would say this but it was Dr Traub and I could have hugged him he was so lovely. The drugs made me really dopey and sleepy bu the pain was minimal. Bit crampy now and some bleeding. I was a wee bit deflated with just 6, compared to all you super - egg producers. However, Traub said that that was average and he was pleased. DH's sample was good aswell which was a relief. I am quite low this afternoon....worst mood I've had since start of treatment...I just feel empty and useless. Can't wait til 2moro am to make the call.

I'll be back later x


----------



## shoppingqueen

Well done Pink Tulip!

Doc Traub has his moments but when I was admitted last IVF he was mega sweet!  

I had 5 eggs & I'm now pregnant - I was crying as so gutted at just 5 eggs but its all bout the snuggling in!  And as my DH kept telling me we just needed even 1 embie!!!!!

All the drugs & the procedure can really play havoc with ur hormones so don't beat urself up - you've done great & the most painful bit is over!!!  The whole IF journey is such a bldy rollercoaster.  Just you rest up & let DH pamper u big time! 

Good luck for ur call re fert 2moro & for ET!

Rest up before ET

Love & hugs

S

xx


----------



## janners1

Aw PT don't be feeling down - there you are trying to boost Anita's confidence in the whole thing and in the same breath you are putting yourself down! 6 eggs is brill - plus you have a good sample from DH and no OHSS to deal with. Things are good. Lots of     for tomorrow.    

Weeza - I could never do without my heels. I feel like such a shortass when I am in flats!!


----------



## Lesley08

You really cant miss a day on this can you! theres so much happening its hard to keep up. Love the story of the IL's they sound sooo familiar. when we first started having problems I was praying it was DH just because mine were so convinced it had to be me ( given the age difference between us this was actually quite a reasonable assumption but it didnt stop it from annoying me!)

A - good goin keep positive 3 is enough to do the job!

pink tulip - congrats hun  

Janners - loved the porn comparison suggestion!! What a terrible day that must have been, we felt similar at time I got my FSH result but after a couple of days I just felt relieved to finally know exactly what we were dealing with.

good luck to everyone else, its a bit hectic trying to get to know people in this strange virtual way!! 

Im recovering from a particularly nasty hangover - usually I dont drink at the best of times but since we decided to go the egg donor route I have had a few and boy am I out of practice!! my friend came over from denmark last night - she is Danish and we only get to see each other about twice a year - anyway dinner turned to drinks and ended with me telling my DH that he was a bad husband because he wouldnt stay up half the night listening to me talking absolute crap!!! I would like to point out that I had a 9 am lecture to give!!! which he pointed out several times to no avail!! suffice is it to say I am never drinking again and think the sooner Im pregnant the better for my own sake and the sake of my marriage!!

Lesley


----------



## Trishy

Me again!

Janners - love the shoes BIG TIME!!   Only trouble I know I could never walk the length of myself in that height!

Anita and PT - you both have done incredibly well so don't have any negative thoughts at all - this is for you both     

Well I had Dr Traub too today and yes he is lovely considering the reputation for his bedside manner that he has.

My news is that by the time we got to the hospital my eggs had all divided again into 4 cells and were all grade B.  So 2 are now on board and feeling very odd as I feel no different at all and almost need proof that they were definately put in and are not on the floor of the treatment room!    DH is laughing at me because I am walking like I am 9 months pregnant and yet i just don't know how to act!!  Strange feeling indeed and here starts the dreaded 2WW!!   

Good luck AB for ET (when is that?) and good luck for the phone call tomorrow PT


----------



## Lesley08

Congrats Trishy, I have some concerns about needing firm evidence that everythings gone where it should after Et in Oct as it all seems a bit surreal!! If its any consolation the minute I found out I was pg with my kids I walked like i was ready to drop but it does pass!! I was convinced this attitude made me put on loads of weight when I was pg as Im normally quite trim but ballooned when pg!! 

Lesley


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi everyone,I can only do a quickly....Using daddy's computer  mine died....
Anita You have 3 embies and they only ever put back 2,It would be sadder if you had 7/8 and had to let 6 perish cause you didn't have enough to freeze.Your three are working hard to get put back in the morning,and if they're as determined as you you'll have hyper active twins on the way.Stay positive.A lady At the group only ever had 2/3 eggs after EC and always went on to get pregnant.Dr Traub said the night of the stroke meeting that its a good embryo that'll get you preg.Your young and healthy,Ill cross everything for you but I have great feelings about your treatment.You'll show us all how its done....
Pink tulip well done well done well done.....my husband and I have another name for Dr traub that I wont print,but its endearing!!! I love him,he looked after me when i had ohss and he pays for the storke meeting room from his own money,I think he has a kind side but when hes busy he gets focused and maybe like most men forgets his manners.I'm glad you like him.Six is a great number to work with do you phone them tom or they you? Your nerves are bound to be going mad wondering whats happening.I tortured the embryologist and never stuck to the time,I have nooooo patients what so ever!
I cant wait to hear your news in the morning.
Trishy I hope your embryos are on board and moving in, 2 cell is as they should be at this stage.I read somewhere I think this site, fet has a higher preg rate I think when I had mine the royal had it  on the info board about their stats.Take it easy and spoil yourself,,Are you back to work?

I got my call at 10.30  I have 3 lovely one cell embryos.I cant wait till tom to find out more I just have to wait...I wish they had a web cam like they do in American nursery's and watch them grow.They are our future children we should be allowed to see.Jeez i cant wait the waiting is terrible.....I wont get my computer back till tom but Ill  talk soon      o  x o


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi

Fab news  Trishy - 2 great embies on board!!  I understand how u feel - I was scared to go the loo for ages etc 1st time!  They're just like 2 wee droplets thats the weird thing yet we all imagine we should feel mega different!  Its easy to say but just keep up the PMA u had thru all this!

Well done Berta - you've done good girl!  Good luck 4 2moro!  

S

xx


----------



## Trishy

Just wondering - can anyone explain what the grading thing is all about?  I understand the number of cells but what does grade A, B or whatever the scale goes to all mean?  My Mum wants to know what is meant by a Grade B embryo!  I don't know!


----------



## weeza82

Oooh, what a great days events!!!!

Trishy congrats with the 2 embies on board   at the 9 month walking. Heres    to thinking you will be like that for real!!!

Berta, excellent news and    for you!!!

PT, great news on the 6 eggies and     for good fertilisation overnight. 

Goodness, so busy!!!!


----------



## Trishy

Congrats Berta   Good luck for tomorrow  

It really is all go here at the minute!


----------



## janners1

LOL Trishy at the thought of you walking like a 9 month preggo!!! I would be the same - such precious cargo on board you see!!

Congrats Berta - eagerly await more news tomorrow!!!!

Trishy - I haven't really a clue about the grading? Maybe there would be info on the IVF/ICSI sections?

Mad - everything is happening at once!!


----------



## Trishy

Janners - check out the doghouse - was just asking you if you were in Tescos Banbridge on Monday late afternoon?


----------



## Cate1976

trishy, Berta and Pink Tulip:  Brilliant news.

MrsAB:  Hope your eggs fertilise for ET.

Janners:    to you and your DH. 

Have found some more information about the couple who got drunk in Portugal, it's looking as though their drinks may have been spiked.  Also, the parent who didn't fall asleep when they got back to hotel asked the hotel staff to look after the LO's.


----------



## Trishy

Yes the story seems to be looking very different now doesn't it?  Their statement in the BT tonight says a lot and just goes to show how out of proportion the media can make things.

My Mum, Dad, DH and I are away out for dinner now in the Point as a treat from Mum and Dad to say well done so far!!  They have been so good and Dad gave me a big hug when I got home and said "you're pregnant!!"  It was nice to hear for the very first time ever even if it doesn't last, but it's the closest I have ever been.  So I just said back 'yes with twins!' and he was like 'oh!'  

Talk soon - may try (and fail) to post a bit less often over the next 2 weeks so I don't obsess about symptoms but knowing me, see you later!!!!


----------



## MISSY97

Anita don't panic i so know what you are going through, we experienced the exact same thing........

We had 12 eggs, only 6 were able to be fertilised and only 2 fertilised so you are one up on us as it is...... We do were very anxious about the over night wait until et but we worried ourselves stupid and i even convinced myself it was over... Our 2 precious embies made it to et and we ended up with 2 grade 2 4 and 5 cells on et day..... And look where we are now!!!!!!!!!!!

DON'T WORRY OR GIVE UP YET!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M AN EXAMPLE OF HOW THINGS CAN TURN GOOD

Missy xx


----------



## MISSY97

Hi 

Trishy congrats on being pupo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Enjoy your 2ww.............

Berta and pt good news so far fingers crossed....

Trishy and shoppingqueen pms sent....

Mary my mum has lupus and she would love out in the sun if she could only go out too....... 
Hi to everyone else hope yous are being burnt!!!!!!

Missy xx


----------



## MaryC

Missy, I take comfort from the fact that in years to come I will be gorgeous and youthful and everyone around me that is my own age will look like a hag from all their sun damage!!!  

Good luck to everyone having their ET tomorrow   

Janners I have my photos of my sandals for you but I don't know how to get them onto the thread   

Mary


----------



## emak

Hi girls.
Anita and Berta ,3 embies each ,thats great and as the rest of the gals have said they only put 2 back so good luck the pair of ye with ET .Is that tomorrow 

Pink tulip well done with 6 eggs,fingers crossed for the dreaded phone call tomorrow.I have only seen Dr Traub once , i thought that he was lovely and gave us plenty of time with all my questions ,he wasnt what i was expecting.Pleasantly surprised!!! 

Janners ,ur DH is a very lucky boy what with u suggesting PORN.Dont think i will let my DH read any of these posts incase he gets any ideas.   Love the shoes!!!

Lesley ,hangovers are bloody awful.I think that i am the queen of hangovers and usually after a sesh you will find me hugging the toilet bowl the next morning/day.Then the same ol story 'im never drinking again' (AS IF)!!!!!

Trishy glad ET went smoothly today.Are you going to rest up for the 2ww or carry on as normal?Your Dad sounds like a really nice man ,it must have been a lovely feeling having someone say your pregnant.Will   that is the case. 

Nothing much happening at my end just enjoying the sunshine lets hope it lasts.!! 
Catch up with you all later
Ema


----------



## Annie70

I can't keep up with you all today - the craic is mighty but

Anita - On ET day, I only had 4 embies - three they put in me and I froze the other one. But, that was enough - I'm pg today!! I admit to downloading an academic paper about how that fewer eggs more than often means higher quality ones. It comforted me a lot.

Congrats Trishy on your egg transfer - you are now pregnant until proven otherwise. Great feeling, isn't it?  As far as embryo quality goes, I read up on it at http://www.advancedfertility.com/embryoquality.htm . Think it's how uniform the cells look and no fragmentation.

Pink Tulip - You're at no disadvantage only having 6 eggs. I only got six eggs too. It is quality and not quantity - don't forget that! 

Berta - is ET tomorrow? Hope your los divide even more.

Janners - sorry to hear about your bad news but at least you know the score now and can plan. I think that not knowing is half of the anguish. You're only 30 - I wouldn't worry about you having any major egg quality problems.

Sounds as if you are getting better weather than here - it's only 18 here today. We just signed for our house. I should feel great but in between trying to have intelligent conversation with the notary and the seller, I was dry heaving in the bathroom. Feel absolutely awful - nausea is coming every time my stomach gets a tiny bit empty. Can you believe this, Missy??


----------



## MISSY97

Annie that is the way i was up to last week, real awful feeling...... Take care and eat plenty of small meals to try to stop it..... That is what i done but now i have put on loads of weight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe a bad idea too...       

Missy xx


----------



## glitter girl

My Goodness, theres sooooo much happening here, I cant keep up, just wanted to say good luck to each and everyone of you,

I really hope and pray that your treatment goes well.

I must be one of very few who is not currently started treatment or pregnant, trying to hang on in there until my turn comes up, 

have to admit that it aint always easy, as yous will all already know, hence the saying, patiente is a virture!!!

Positive vibes to you all,

Love,

Glitter Girl xx


----------



## Mrs AB

Girls, am I supposed to have a full bladder for ET?

A


----------



## MISSY97

No i was told by the nurses when i went for et that i didn't need one!!!!!!!!!!

How are you now?

Missy xx


----------



## Mrs AB

I'm ok.  Just focusing on getting to ET tomorrow and gettin me wee Beauties inside me!!!!

A


----------



## SUNNY2007

Good luck everyone who is about to start their 2 ww statistics show that ivf works better in spring and summer months  i had my et last july also trishy that grading thing is  A is the dest then B then it works its way down to D it means that all the cells are evenly divided with no fragments so B is excellent on my 1st transfer i had a grade B and grade C on my last transfer i had a Grade A and Grade B but to be honest dont think it matters mother nature takes over i know a girl who had a baby from a grade C embie also 4 cells good my last were 2 cells... good luck i am thinking of you all this will be the most stressful,.....long but exciting 2 weeks and just think in 2 weeks you could be an expectant mummy



Thinking of everyone Janners Maryc trishy AnitA SHOPPING QUEEN MISSY Cate Crazykate annie tedette and everyone else sorry havent mentioned everyone but got to go feed Abi lots of love and luck and sticking power.

Wendy


----------



## pink tulip

Anita  and Berta - I am thinking about you  and wish you every success for your ET tomorrow 

I've been out for dinner with DH to celebrate EC....it's the  first i've had a couple of glasses of wine since start of treatment and feeling a bit tipsy  Heading to bed now with a big pint of water and a prayer for my embies 

Love Pink Tulip x


----------



## SUNNY2007

Ps sorry pink tulip forgot to wish you luck,,,, Anita you actually are told to empty your bladder before transfer.


----------



## pink tulip

Morning ladies!

Good luck Anita and berta.....I don't know what time your transfers are today? I am looking forward to making my call at 10am and feeling positive. Did my angel cards last night and the angels told me I was going to get an addition to my family 
Trishy - Big congrats on getting your embies on board. Im sure you are thrilled  Best Wishes for your 2 ww. Don't leave us though.....I need you to be around to keep us boosted 
Im heading up to Coleraine today to have my acupuncture done and visit a friend for coffee( oops, of course, I mean a herbal tea ).
I have so much admin to catch up on even though I am off work but I refuse to be in the office when the sun is cracking the stones....I am such a sun worshipper 
PLease God may this be a good day for all of us


----------



## MaryC

Morning everyone,

Weeza, PT and I have beaten you today!!!

Good luck to Anita and Berta for ET today.

Sunny great to hear from you, I hope your little families doing well.

Mary


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone, how lovely it is!!!  

Anita and Berta, hugest        for ET. By teatime you will have a couple of lodgers *SQUEE!!!!*   

PT Good luck for the phone call this morning     

Trishy, how was your first sleep PUPO?  

All such exciting news. 

Hi Sunny, gosh, I can't believe your twins are 2 months   Where did that go? 

Morning to Janners, Annie, Mary, Missy, Emak, EmerG, crazykate, Cate, Galaxygirl, glittergirl, Gemma, Tedette (how is the 2ww going hun?), Holly, Lesley and everyone else  

Today I am wearing my funky Skechers. They are blue and sparkly  . They don't make me as happy as my gold T-Bar wedges, but they are still much loved  

So, the Apprentice last night. I love Alex and Rafe. Jenny was a complete snake and was a sure thing to go. Michael should have went as well and irish Jennifer looked much better on You're Fired with the less harsh makeup. But, the stars of the show are Nick and Margaret. Margaret Mountford ROCKS!!!!!


----------



## Trishy

Morning all.  Still finding it all a bit weird that I have 2 embies on board, almost to the point where I don't believe the doctor put them in at all!!  I was reading a book I have and they should embed on day 7 if they are going to so I suppose I will not feel any body changes for a week so may just sit back and relax and enjoy a few days off and try my best to relax!  Although it's very hard.  My sister said something silly along the lines of 'just try to forget about it for the next 2 weeks now!' As if!  But I know she means well.

I am back to work on Monday for a week and the following Monday then off again and now I wish I had just taken the whole 2 weeks off to enjoy the weather and potter about the house as I feel time drags when I am in work but I suppose the weather won't last anyway and no sense in wasting precious holidays when I can add them on to my maternity leave instead!! (I am doing the whole PMA thing!)

Good luck to the other 3 girls just behind me, Anita and Berta for ET (Anita, empty bladder required for us although in England they do it with a full bladder as they guide it in with ultrasound - that would be a nightmare as I would just want to pee!) and PT good luck for 10am.  I will check in later to see how you get on.

By the way, for all those getting ET a word of reassurance that Dr Traub gave me was there is no way they can fall out.  As soon as it was over they said right up you get and get dressed.  I told him I didn't want to move as I was scared.  Then he said that most women do not realise that the neck of the womb actually points upwards and then the opening bends back on itself and then downhill so he said there is no way the embies can fall out.  I know you maybe all know this already but I didn't and it was a great relief when he said it.  I am finally starting to walk a bit more normally rather than being 9 months pregnant without the bump!  

How is everyone else today?  Looks like it's going to be another scorcher.  I am a total sun worshipper but am scared to go out in it incase I overheat my embies.  Any words of advice re sunbathing?


----------



## MaryC

Weeza, The apprentice!!! where do I start!!!!    Well thank god he got rid of Jenny she was a really nasty piece of work. I think Michael should have gone, what a liar and what the hell was with the fact that non of them knew what Kosher was   Even if you don't know much about the Jewish faith you would think they would learn the basics considering they are going for such a high profile job with a Jewish employer!!!  

Fire the lot of them their all crap!!!!!!!!!!!!

Trish, glad your feeling well today apart from the conspiracy theory that the doctor didn't put in the embs!!!   

I'm really quite annoyed I have my beauty app at 10am this morning in the town and there is a bomb scare, how bloody inconsiderate!!! I wouldn't mind but it was really difficult to get the app as well, I hope it's all sorted out within the next few minutes or there will be trouble!!!  

Mary


----------



## janners1

Trishy you are so funny. I know you don't mean to be but you do make me laugh!!!!! Sorry!!!    

You wee embies are safe and sound in there and your body works hard to keep a steady temperature no matter if you are in the sun or in the snow. Don't be worrying!      Wouldn't it be fab if the docs could also embed the embies for us as well? Maybe in the future...Remember on Friends when Pheobe had IVF and she lay upside down with her legs in the air to stop the embies falling out?! Oh and then she did a pregnancy test the same day as ET and it was positive!

Anita and Berta - GOOD LUCK FOR TODAY!!!!!!!    

PT - GOOD LUCK for your phonecall!!!!!!    

Mary - a bomb scare? How very 90's?!! I haven't heard of a bombscare in ages, what the heck is going on?!!

The Apprentice - Oh I was sooooo glad to see Jenny gone. Michael needed to go too - what a little liar. I do not like him. I also don't like Claire. She is ANNOYING. I could not do a task with her. My favourites and Raef, Alex, *******. I was so glad they won the task. Margaret and Nick rock so hard, I love them. Although I thought Mags was a bit over the top last week when that guy cheered when they won the task and she near leapt out of her seat. Dramz!!!!!!!


----------



## Trishy

Now you all think I am going mad!! 

Mary - DH was just at an appointment and got stuck too.  It's still blocked now.  Why don't you phone the place and see what the craic is?

Right time for a shower (being PUPO is no excuse to lie around in my dressing gown all day!) and the sun is almost half way up the back garden now so by the time I get on my shorts it will be ready for sunbathing!  I was only concerned because I remember the press gave Britney Spears a really hard time (no change there then!) when she was pregnant and spotted sunbathing in her bikini.  So I assumed it must be a really bad thing and yesterday my Dad told me not to go out due to the UV rays!  I just can't sit inside while it is so sunny!


----------



## weeza82

janners1 said:


> a bomb scare? How very 90's?!!


  I was thinking the same thing!!! I had forgotten about Phoebes BFP on ET day   As good as Marias scan on Corrie "Congrats, you are 3 weeks pregnant"

Margaret was not over the top last week!!! It was priceless!!!!

Trishy, all the stars get the pg shots in their bikini, it almost compulsory now!!! Billie Piper was a few weeks ago (Is she pg btw?) Sitting in the sun would be lovely today but I am in an office  so I will be most offended if you don't enjoy it!!!


----------



## janners1

Trishy - not mad - believe me I will be exactly the same!! I will be walking around with my legs crossed - and if I can get a wheelchair from someone I will have DH pushing me around in that!!!!!    

Enjoy the sunshine...I think preggo women should just be careful incase they overheat and faint or something. I was born at end of August and mum says she sunbathed every day during the summer cause she could do nothing else! Maybe that explains things...!!

I am gonna sit out for a while this afternoon too....if I can get at least a few hours work done first. Very exciting news for me - just found out I am climbing Slieve Donard on Sunday!! Wooh!!!!    

PS- -Weeza Billie is preggo. I had a bit of a tantrum when I read that a few weeks ago.


----------



## Trishy

Ok - such a hard life but I will go and sunbathe if you insist!!  But I will be a good girl and slap on the sun lotion!  Wish I had a mag to read and DH has the car (I sold mine to fund my maternity leave) so will just have to relax instead.

Janners - that explains a lot!!


----------



## Dahlia

Hi everyone 

Trishy, enjoy the sunshine, I am sure the vitamin D will be good for your 2 little embies   as long as you don"t overdo it. Apparently its light rain tomorrow so we have to make the most of it!

Weeza, sorry you are in the office  / Your funky sketchers sound good.

Mary- hope you get to your beautyapptment. Bombscares- not all this again?!!

Janners- Slieve Donard-good on you. Climbed it once and my legs shook all the way back down, my body didnt know what had hit it!

PT- good luck for the Call. Nerve racking stuff.

Going to do some admin work today but hope to catch some rays as well for part of the day ,

Dahlia x


----------



## Dahlia

Janners-ps sorry about urology news, small consolation you have some "answers" now. Well done for focussing on the positive side and going ahead with treatment.   

Dahlia x


----------



## weeza82

Hey Dahlia, how is the sniffing (or is it stimming   I can't remember, sorry) going? 

Janners, when I read that Billie might be pg I was "COME ON!! Throw me a frikkin' bone here!!! She has only been with him for 15 months" Then rather badly   I thought, well that puts "Diary of a Call girl" in a position doesn't it? 

Climb Slieve Donard? Well done!! I will sit at our house and watch. Too far away to see you but the thought is there   I did the Sperrin Ramble at school and wanted to go on and do the Mourne Ramble but wasn't allowed to, cos I wasn't on the hockey team (unoffical reason, but none the less true).


----------



## Trishy

Just taking a mini break because boy is it hot today!  Luckily I tan very quickly so don't need to lie too long for embies sake.

Meant to ask did anyone hear the unbelievable thunder and lightening at 2.30am last night?  What a noise.  It was right overhead in Banbridge and lasted about 30 minutes.  Amazing!


----------



## weeza82

Was there thunder and lightning? Didn't hear it, we may not have had it. I never waken for it any way, but at 5am I was roasting in bed. Too hot!!! I love thunder and lightning. I want to go on a storm chasing tour in Oaklahoma/Texas and see a tornado (from a safe distance of course!). 
The scariest storm I have ever seen was on our honeymoon in Mexico on our second night. It was out to sea and I have never seen such big fork lightning, or heard such loud thunder. Unreal.  DH and I were loving it, sitting on the balcony, having a few cigs (back in the day) and drinks watching the show. DH then turned and said "If there was a tsunami, we would be fecked". I went and sat in the shower, thinking it would be the safest place to be   (Our room was on the seafront with only a palm tree between us and the carribean)

Lucky you, tanning easiily, I go pinky red, then a shade of off-white   That's what it's like to be dark haired but with blue eyes and fair (translucent in winter) skin


----------



## janners1

OMG yeah it woke me up!! Sonny was bawlin and cryin so I had to go down and give him a cuddle. Poor wee mite.

What a nice day it is. I am dying to get outside now!! 

I have never climbed SD before - will it be really hard? I hope it is a nice day but not too warm. I was in the cycling club at school and we cycled from portadown to newcastle. My butt took weeks to recover!!!!!

Yesterday I pulled up at the gym and all the trainers plus some of the more hard core gym boys plus my DH were running about the rugby pitch with weights and no tops on. I'm not joking I actually swerved my car! I have never seen so many 6 packs in one place!!!!!!! Told DH afterwards that it was all kinda gay really, and there was just no need for the tops off...I hope they all don't think they are gonna pose about like that all summer. PS my Dh doesn't have a 6-pack and he has so much hair on his chest that it is pure comedy! Mr Urologist exclaimed that there was no doubt his testosterone levels were in great shape with the amount of hair he had!


----------



## weeza82

swerving car. What time was this at? I may need to investigate if it's going to be a regular occurence   My DH has a big hairy chest too. Must tell him he is full of testosterone, he will be pleased!!


----------



## Cate1976

Weeza, your school was a bit unfair not letting you do the Mourne Ramble after you'd done the Sperrin Ramble.  I used to get annoyed at not being allowed to do stuff and help out at things.  I'd often whinge to my parents that it was always the same people that got to do do stuff.  I never got in trouble or anything.  It was purely because my personality didn't 'fit the box'.


----------



## weeza82

Yeah, I was a band geek, We flew under the radar!!!! It was always the hockey and rugby teams who were the favoured pupils   Ah, the joys of grammar school in NI!!! A lifetime of being a second rate citizen cos my piano lessons were at the same time as hockey practice in 1st year. Never recovered


----------



## janners1

LUNCHTIME BABY!!!!!!!! Weeza me and you could meet in your lunch hour and sit in my car with our sunnies on perving!!

It was like an Abercrombie poster!!!!!!!!!!

yeah - hairy = testosterone = manly. This took the sting out of Small Balls somewhat!!!!!!!


----------



## weeza82

I only get 30 mins, but that's all I would need      abercrombie!!!!

Apparently we did have thunder last night cos Ruby was whining. I never heard it, out for the count   hehe


----------



## Trishy

Sorry girls but I don't 'do' hairy chests!  DH has not one single hair on his chest and I love it!!  I don't go in for love rugs!!


----------



## Trishy

Oh and before you say it, yes he is VERY much a man!!!!


----------



## Trishy

Sorry - me again!  I think I am talking to myself on here now!!  

Just wanted to post a wee NHS link for anyone interested (especially those on the 2WW) just to advise what food to avoid during pregnancy.  I want to do things by the book (because I am paranoid by now! ) but did want to make sure I am avoiding anything dangerous to a potential baby.  I know most of you, like me, will have known this list already but I was particularly surprised by the avoidance of coleslaw and potato salad.  So it must be the mayonnaise?  Anyone else know of anything that should be avoided please do share!

Thanks - going to let you all get a word in edgewise now!!


----------



## weeza82

Love my mans hairy chest!!! Hehe  

Apparently with coleslaw and potato salad it's becuase the mayonnaise may be home-made, thus the egg white used is probably not pasteurised. The likes of Helmans is ok though. I know this cos my pg friend was telling me at the weekend.


----------



## galaxy girl

well had my scan this am and was given the go ahead to start the HRT. Was told to take all 3 at once in the am - Is this what you did trishy ? i know it was talked about but can't remember who did what. 

I want to be outside in the sun


----------



## Trishy

Brilliant news Galaxy - well done you    Yes started with 1 a day for 3 days, then 2, then 3, then 4 and am staying on 4 now until test and afterwards if positive.  I always took them all at once in the morning and never had any side effects.  I thought the headaches were from the hrt but now they have stopped when the spray stopped so I think it was that instead.  They are dead easy to swallow and you will be fine.  It was CrazyKate who was told she could take them throughout the day but I just found it easier to take them altogether and be done with it at breakfast time.  The nurse said if they make me feel sick then I should take them before bed and sleep off the effects but I am fine.

Good luck - but you won't need it!


----------



## Cate1976

I've looked at what foods to be avoided during pg (wanted to find out how many of my faves I'll have to give up).  Some books/mid wives will say no mayonnaise at all but then read that it's unpasturised eggs that need to be avoided.  Most if not all shop bought mayonnaise is made with pasturised egg yolks so would IMO be ok.  From what I've read it's blue cheese, pate (due to liver content although I have a recipee for a mushroom pate which I'm fairly certain doesn't have any of the foods to be avoided in it), pre packed salads although some books/mid wives may say wash it before eating and I don't see the difference in washing a pre packed salad or washing a 'loose' salad, whipped ice cream (from vans, although there's one that comes round my way which DH knows is cleaned out well each day), some say no whipped ice cream includes places like McDonalds (IMO, McD's should be ok, I used to work in one so know the machines are thoroughly cleaned each night).  I did read on another website that someone was told by a midwife that Marmite is a no no due to salt content but there's not that much salt in it.  Too much caffeine (bad news for me, our church has a cafe which sells coffee which I love, for indoors I'll switch to decaf).  Steaks which aren't well done (like mine medium),  eggs have to be well done as well so no runny yolks that you can dip other food into).  Can't think of anything else although I'm sure there's others and the advice changes all the time.  I'm sure I've got the main ones though.


----------



## Mrs AB

Afternoon girls - ET went ahead today.  Of the 3 eggs that fertilised, two divided and the other didn't.  The two Embies that are on board now were given a grade of 2  -which I'm happy with.  I'm just a little concerned that when they were returned to me they still hadn't split into 4 cell - fingers crossed that they continue to divide.  The nurses weren't overly concerned about it so lets hope it's nothing to worry about.

Berta - hope your ET went ahead today without a hitch.

PT - hope your phonecall was a good one babe. xo

A


----------



## Trishy

Anita - great news - well done     I really would not worry that they were 2 cell as they say this is the minimum they need to be and it makes no odds if they are 2 or 4 cell when they go back in as they can still divide quite happily.  It sounds to me like you are in a great position and have just as much a chance as any of the rest of us.  So fingers crossed to you too.  Did you find it easy enough?  All over very quickly isn't it?

Hope you are ok Berta and PT - thinking of you both


----------



## weeza82

*SQUEEL* omg you have 2 wee babes on board!!! PUPO!!! Good grades as well!!! Are you lying up with your legs crossed in case they fall out?   Hope you plan on taking it easy for the next few days. Was ET ok? 

Cate:   no whipped ice cream? Nooooo!! The rest I can live without. Like me steak medium to well, but well will do!!! My SIL wouldn't eat any mayo, fair enough but totally lost my respect when she tried to argue with me that the jars like Helmans aren't pasteurised. Yeah, whatever *clicks fingers 3 times in an american way*


----------



## Mrs AB

Thanks girls - I'm probably worrying over nothing.  The ET was over quite quickly but it was quite uncomfortable - I'm actually bleeding a little..................but apparently this happens sometimes.  I'm just glad that I can now concentrate on my 2WW.

A


----------



## janners1

Anita - yay tww!!!!!!!!    

Will you be taking time off too?

Hope PT and Berta got on OK too.

Galaxy fab news for you. 



weeza82 said:


> Yeah, whatever *clicks fingers 3 times in an american way*


    

I LOVE me a hairy chested man. I think it is mega sexy. Me and DH started going out when I was 18 and I thought he was sooooo sexy and 'manly' with his hairy chest wig - considering he was only 17 LOL!!


----------



## MaryC

Trish, I thought you were meant to be making the dinner

Janners, I'm really not a fan of a hairy chest, actually not a fan of facial hair either!!!!!  My DH has a some hair on his chest which I can just about handle but nothing more than that thank you!!

Anita, well done with your ET, take it easy for the rest of the evening. How much time off work have you got?

PT, I hope everything is OK with you, thinking of you  

Galaxy, I'm delighted that everything went so well for you today.

Mary


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hope all went ok 2day PT.  

Well done Anita on ur embies - hope u've plenty of books & dvds in for the 2ww.  Hope those embies are snuggling in nicely!  

Great news GG - good luck with the ol' HRT!

s

XXX


----------



## Trishy

Mary - DH only wants salad for dinner and southern fried chicken so it's all done already!  And the table it set outside!  See I am a good girl!!  

Anita - did Origin give you any advice on what not to do over the 2WW? Or to take it particularly easy?  RFC just go 'wham, bam, thank you Mam' and off you go!  It would be nice for a wee chat afterwards for re-assurance!!  I know common sense should be used but some advice would be nice too!


----------



## galaxy girl

Anita great news re ET. Though am concerned it hurt ! I never had ET and am such a wuss! DH has to give me injections - can't bear to do them myself!

Trishy I have the HUGEST headache and had myself convinced it was the tablets as it came on about 12 ish. Maybe was just the stress of early morning appt and then work - I was caught up in the bomb scare in Banbridge too. Trying to get to a variety of schools to do visits - was a wee bit later than planned.

So glad you have been given the same advice as me - I hate when the clinics differ cause then you don't know what to do for the best.


----------



## Trishy

Galaxy - I am sure it is just the whole stress of today and not the tablets giving you a headache.  See how you feel this time tomorrow and if you still feel bad then take them going to bed instead.  My headached stopped when I stopped spray and started pessaries but was taking tablets the whole time so it was either the spray giving me headaches or if it was the tablets and the pessaries have taken away the side effects of the tablets.  Either way you should start to feel better soon I hope.


----------



## Mrs AB

Trish, I was told to take it easy for the duration of the 2 weeks - no heavy lifting blah, blah, blah....................they had a wee chat and were very reassuring and positive............really nice.

Galaxy - it didn't hurt......just uncomfortable..........TBH I have a tilted cervix and the doc had to straighten it a little before she could do transfer - probably didn't help!

A


----------



## Mrs AB

Oh, is it concentrate or not from concentrate - I'm always gettin that mixed up!


----------



## MISSY97

Not from concentrate


----------



## pink tulip

Hi Everyone!

I've just scanned down quickly through all the messages......

Anita - congrats on having 2 precious embies tucked into your womb, take it easy now. It's a shame we don't love together cos we could keep each other company for the next 2 weeks....lazing around on the couch 

I made my call to RFC this am and I am delighted to say that out of my 6 eggs collected, we have 4 embryos. We are thrilled with that outcome. She said it was too early to grade them but that they look normal at this stage. There were lots of tears today from me, DH, my mother and MIL.......   Tears of such happiness. I am so looking forward to getting to RFC tomorrow to see how they are doing and get them into me. I just pray that they are all strong enough to survive.

My appt is 1.30 tomorrow so I will keep you posted.....

Any word from you Berta How did your transfer go?  

Love PT x


----------



## Mrs AB

[fly]CONGRATS PT, WAY TO GO!!!!!!!!!![/fly]


----------



## pink tulip

Gee....that was a freudian slip    I meant "live" together not "love " together!!!!!


----------



## emak

Awwwww Pink tulip reading ur post brought a wee tear to my eye ,ur situation today with all the tears from dh ,mum and mil is how i imagine we will all be when the time arises.GOOD LUCK for tomorrow.
Anita well done PUPO ,are u gonna be resting up Yous are getting brill weather to be lazying about.I am soooooo jealous !!!!!!!  
Phoned the rfc yesterday and was told im no29 on the list ,so i think i should be called around September . I tell u what girls when i do get the letter i will really start to PANIC you wait for so long you nearly think its not real/gonna happen, i am very excited though.
Hows all the rest of yous keeping?? Enjoying this wonderful weather. 
Catch up with yous later Hereos is about to start.
Ema


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi everyone,I hope your all well.
ET went really well,I love Dr Williamson she is soo reassuring.Our apt was for two when we arrived the doc hadn't so we sat out the front sunbathing..........anyway we had two  put back the third didn't cleave.One 4 cell the other 2 cell both grade two.
Anita don't worry a second about a 2 cell,I hoped for two 2cells when we went over and got a surprise.But I have turned up for et with 2 2 cells and when they go to put them in the tube thing?brain freeze sorry...They had divided its as quick as that.So don't worry they're where they're supposed to be and you'll be fine.But god the nerves have started.DH wont even let me hold my cat....I love her more than him!
So pink tulip you'll be on the torture trail tom...thank god I have people to go through this with..DH is a bird and I keep my panic in  so  as not to scare him.I cant wait for your newsx o 
Trishy I hope you're coping well Any feelings yet....only kidding!
Ill try and get on tom again if I'm aloud of the sofa.Didn't pee for three hours and DH wanted to know if i thought they were still in there? Whats all the talk about no sex for 14 days...my huband had hope in his eyes..let me tell you I'm to long married for all that malarkey


----------



## Mrs AB

pink tulip said:


> Gee....that was a freudian slip    I meant "live" together not "love " together!!!!!


I thought as much - either that or your hormones are makin' you say crazy things!!!!! lol


----------



## pink tulip

Berta - Delighted to hear your ET went so well and isn't it lovely that your DH is spoiling you so  much. You'll have to put him off the scent of any hanky panky by wearing your biggest knickers over the next couple of weeks


----------



## pink tulip

Anita - You're getting a bit funky with the old " coming -in- from- the- side" writing.....I'm liking it chick!


----------



## Mrs AB

I don't want to be a spoil-sport but I'm all over the place at the mo - my mood changes from fear and dread to well, fear and dread!!!!!


----------



## Cate1976

Anita: Congratulations on being PUPO.  for a BFP for you

Berta: Glad your ET went well.  for you to get BFP

Pink Tulip: That's good news.  that tomorrow goes well

Weeza: If you can trust the place 100%, I'd say that whipped ice cream should be ok. I told DH that if tx is successful, I won't be able to have ice cream from the van that comes round our street and he said that he knows the machine is well cleaned each night. I think it's the cleaning of the machines that mid wives are concerned about rather than the ice cream itself. Your SIL is more likely than not wrong on Hellman's mayo being made with unpastureised yolks, I've got Asda's light mayo which is made with pastureised yolks. Home made mayo, however is different as that is usually made with unpastureised yolks

I've only looked at foods to avoid when pg or PUPO to find out how many faves I'd need to give up and also to see if any are bad while ttc or during tx.


----------



## Annie70

I can't get over all you lot being able to do ET with an empty bladder. I have a tilted uterus so I had to do it with a half-empty bladder.  Do you know how hard it is to calculate exactly?? I miscalculated and was sent off to 'void a little'. Easier said than done!!

Loads of baby dust to you, Berta and Anita and good luck tomorrow Pink Tulip!!  

I'm wearing my metallic Steve Madden ballerina shoes today, Weeza - can they compete with Skechers?

Girls, think of me at my scan tomorrow morning - I'm so nervous.   that our little bean is healthy!


----------



## Cate1976

Annie:  Good luck.  Hope it goes well.  I was told when I had my HSG that I have a tilted uterus, if I have to have half full or not quite full bladder for EC or ET, I'll have bother calculating.


----------



## Annie70

Cate - thanks for your good wishes but what are you doing up at this time checking FF?   You should be getting some shuteye.

Off to watch some Avengers DVDs - love the crazy interior décor colour schemes (as well as Diana Rigg's outfits) and am trying to get inspiration for our new house...


----------



## pink tulip

Morning ladies!

Even though I am off work i just can't manage to sleep any later than this...I think it's stress. I hope that over the next 2 weeks I will be able to sleep more or the days will be very long

Annie - Best Wishes with your scan today....it will be wonderful to see that little heartbeat

Cate - Howe are you today? Thank you for all your prayers and good wishes x

Anita - I hope you're feeling happier today. I don't know yet what it is going to feel like post - ET but I think the hardest time is ahead if us  The way that I am planning on coping is through having faith that if now is the time for me to have my baby, the embies will stick. I really recommend reading "The secret". You don't need to read it from cover to cover.....just snippets and it really helps to understand the power of the mind over what happens to the body....so far, it has helped me eg. people that become very successful in life always stay really focused on their goals and believe from a young age that they are going to be rich....that's called the "Power of Attraction"!

Sorry if this sounds cr*p to anyone but I guess it's what ever gets us through 

I also feel that having regular acupuncture throughout my treatment has helped calm me down. I went up yesterday to have some and I'm back up to Coleraine next week. It's a long drive for a 40min session but Susan specialises in fertility acupuncture and I really like her.

DH and I are going to belfast for some lunch and retail therapy before our appt in the RFC at 1.30. I guess there won't be too much shopping done for the next week so i need to get a fix

Oh, and the rain has come....which is a good thing because I am going to look like the super-tanned lady with the dog in "Something about Mary" before I am 40 at this rate 

Have a good day girls,

Love PT x


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone, 
And so it is, it's a Friday and it's pishing. Anyhoo....

How are all the PUPO ladies today?

Anita did you sleep much last night? How are the moods now?

Trishy, no sunbathing today babe. How are things with you.

Berta, how are you today? It's been a crazy week for you and look where you are now! 

Annie     for your scan today, is it today you find out how many are in there?   at "void a little", I know I couldn't judge!!! I must google your shoes, they sound delish though!!

PT good luck for ET this morning     at your freudian slip!!! I have the Secret at home too and SQ has read some of it as well. Whoo, it's almost like revising!!!! I haven't read it in a while tho. I read it when I was very down a few months ago and it did help loads, it's not for everybody, but whatever gets you through  I may have a wee top up some time soon  You are so funny, you crack me up  super-tanned lady with dog!!!!

Cate, my SIL was so wrong about jarred mayo being unpasteruised but wouldn't agree with me. I hate it when people don't agree with me when I know I'm right. One other time the SILs en masse with MIL argued with me that twins came from the fathers side of the family. My Advanced Genetics Module of my degree begs to differ *sniffs haughtily and with disdain* 

Galaxygirl how is that headache now? Good luck with the HRT 



janners1 said:


> I LOVE me a hairy chested man. I think it is mega sexy. Me and DH started going out when I was 18 and I thought he was sooooo sexy and 'manly' with his hairy chest wig - considering he was only 17 LOL!!


O.M.G. That is exactly what I would have said about my DH. We started going out when I was 18 and he was 17 and he had a hairy chest and 6 pack (long gone now!!!!) I thought he was the best thing since sliced bread!!! Now thought, he is paranoid about his chest hair poking up over his shirt in a creepy man way, you know what I mean  But it;s all ok, I wouldn't let him out of the house looking like that 

Morning also to Mary, Missy SQ, Glittergirl, Emak, EmerG, Dahlia, crazykate, Gemma, Tedette, Holly and everyone else 

Who watched ER last night? It was BRILLIANT, best one in ages!!! It reminded me of the old days of ER (Mark, Carter, Benton, Doug and Carol, tearing up the hallways)with the tension and drama. Morris was fantastic!!! Scott Grimes is such a talented actor, he was brilliant in Band of Brothers as well. And the guy who played Daniel, what has he been in before? Was he in the Black Donellys? SUch a twist at the end  Love, love, loved it!!!. Will have to watch again on Sat night.

Today I am wearing my tan Mary-Janes  beautiful AND functional!!! They are calf-defining, who needs a stepper when you have shoes like these 

In other news, my sis and I are taking 2 nephews to Dundonald tomorrow to go to Indiana Land and iceskating   Cannot wait. They have never been to either and actually they have no idea what Indiana Land is  I am hoping we are there early enough that we can have a go in Indiana Land as well, hehe!!


----------



## janners1

MORNING!!!!!!   

I am drinking coffee in preparation for my super duper mega weight lifting challenge at 12pm. Which reminds me....GLADIATORS STARTS ON SUNDAY!!!!! I am so excited I could pop!!

Ema - fab news for you! Maybe we will be doing treatment together, depending on when I get my period I am gonna start in August/September!

PT - Rockin' rockin' news. Good luck for your appointment tomorrow! Weeza read the Secret too and loved it, Must get it for going on my hols! Enjoy your retail therapy.

Berta - glad ET went well and I am LOL at your DH!!! I tell you, I will be milking that for all it is worth when it comes my turn!!!!

Anita - your emotions are bound to be all over the place. I have been up and down like a yo yo this week, one minute there is no hope at all and the next minute I am convinced I'll be preggo by the year's end. So I don't even know what to tell you except that it's normal and if you can focus on all the positive stuff to keep yourself sane.   

Annie - good luck for your scan today - I can't wait to hear about your healthy wee bean! Steve Madden Ballerinas? I need to see!! I would say the Sketchers would outdo them on the sparkles though!!!!!!!

*PS - WEEZA YOU BEAT ME, WENCH!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Trishy

Morning girls.  Well I am still in denial they are in me but finally walking normally and not the '9 months pregnant walk'!!

Good luck Annie for your scan today -   all is ok but I am sure it will be.

PT - good luck with ET.  It will be really quick and easy.  

Can you believe my DH - he asked me this morning did I not do any of the ironing yesterday.  When I said it was too nice a day to stand inside ironing and also I am trying to take it east for the next 2 weeks, he said I was not to use this 2WW as an excuse and I should have brought the ironing board out into the garden so I could enjoy the sun and iron at the same time!  And to get it outside would mean carrying the ironing board and washing all downstairs!


----------



## Trishy

Sorry Berta - meant to say huge congrats on your ET.  Join the PUPO club!!


----------



## janners1

Weeza my DH says exactly the same thing!!! I do some selective waxing for him though so he isn't so paranoid about it. It's kinda funny when your DH comes home and says "Will you wax me for going out tonight?"!!!!!     

I'm afraid I would have to beatch slap your MIL and SILs, they sound very annoying. Every time I read your stories I am so thankful my DH only has a brother!!!!!!

ER was BRILL last night!!!!! Archie rocks!!!!! I hated him when he first came on the show and now I love him!

I am supposed to be shooting in Limavady today in a bluebell field. I was so excited about it...but it is pishing. Does anyone know if it is meant to be like this all day?! Need to put the rain in the doghouse!

Tan Mary-Janes - gorg! I have black ones and never have them off me. Jenny from Entertainment today is wearing the most DIVINE dress today - I NEED it!!!!!!! Enjoy Indiana Land - I am so jealous! Tomorrow I am shooting that binlid with the dogs


----------



## weeza82

What binlid with the dogs, the trainer from Tandragee?     rather you than me!!! And his hat The bluebell field sounds so gorg, I love bluebells so much. 

What's the mega weightlifting challenge? HAve you seen the pics of the gladiators? Hmmm. One of the girls is the IMAGE of Jocelyn Wildenstein  

Archie was fantastic, best piece of character development I have seen on TV in years, from arrogent stupid intern to reliable good attending. Remember the episode with the lad who had duoble personality and Archie sat with him, I bawled at that. ER really does good character development and drama. Oh ER I shall miss you so much   

If my ILs weren't so horrific, I would have no anecdotes to tell people. Silver linings and all that BS   

Trishy   at your DH, did you put him in his place?


----------



## Trishy

I'm actually quite annoyed at him! He is trying to make me feel guilty for not doing housework - and I crumple very easily so trying to stay strong.  No doubt I will do the ironing tonight! I wish he would be more considerate!  I am paranoid enough as it is as to how much lifting etc is too much!


----------



## weeza82

Aw Trishy   , he mustn't have been thinking, don't annoy yourself.


----------



## janners1

Weeza, I dunno what it is but HT sent me a text last night saying he had put together a weights challenge for today and I better be mentally ready for it and not complain. Not that I EVER complain !      Talk about threatening text messages LOL!! Hope I don't faint again  

Oh the more I think about taking that mans photos....the more I cringe... had some BINLID phone me yesterday asking me if I could take pictures of him in the nude in a field!!!!!       For a 'natural energy' project he is working on!!!!!! WTF.

You do get some weird requests like.

Trishy - I can't believe your DH wanted the ironing done!!!!! AND you made his tea last night! Your DH doesn't know he is living!!


----------



## janners1

Trishy, don't annoy yourself. Men are useless. Bawl in front of him and that will scare him off - that's my best trick LOL!!


----------



## galaxy girl

Well head still killing me despite popping anadin extra like its going out of fashion - so much for the staying off caffene. Need to get some paracetomaol cause the clinic said that was OK to take.

Feeling down this am. We were to go on holiday to Tuscany in Sept with some friends. However hadn't booked flights as I wanted to see what happened with treatment. But discovered last night that prices have gone up .Then thought we coudld book and go if treatment worked (as I'd be past the 3 month mark). But Dh says he will only go If I go and if he doesn't go then my friends wouldn't get their accomodation. So now none of us are going and I feel like I've spoiled everyone's holiday (including my friends 3 year old daughter who was super excited about going) DH is being very quiet and I've let everyone down.


----------



## weeza82

Hey galaxygirl, do you get migraines?   for feeling bad about Tuscany. IT sucks feeling bad like that. DH and I dropped out of a hol to Aya Napa a few years back, cos it was too expensive and everybody stopped speaking to us for a while but I hope it doesn't end up like that for you   

Janners, eeeeww, nudie man in a field? Too gross (what does he look like tho, is he fit?)


----------



## emak

Janners what time is the naked man in the bluebell field .I will be in Limavady later.Must keep a good eye out!!!!!


----------



## janners1

emak said:


> Janners what time is the naked man in the bluebell field .I will be in Limavady later.Must keep a good eye out!!!!!


           

OK, no it is children in the bluebell field today!!

A man phoned me yesterday asking if I would take nude pictures of him in a field or an orchard for his 'nature' website! I thought someone was playing a prank on me so I burst out laughing and said "WHO IS THIS?!!!". I suspect (and I say this only from hearing his voice) that he is not someone I would want to see nekid in a field...but the whole thing is just so bizarre. I quoted him a HUGE amount of money as my commercial fee so I hope it put him off LOL!! He actually had the cheek to ask me if I knew any female models who would pose with him in a tasteful manner "_for my website_"

MINGADING!!!!!!!!

GG - bummer about your hols - don't be worrying about your friends, they are bound to understand. You have not let anyone down at all - sometimes circumstances just work against us. It isn't your fault at all. Weeza that sucks that your friends stopped speaking to you over a holiday. Me and DH get slagged for not going on the group hols all our pals go on, but we just ignore them and then inwardly sneer when they come home talking about how annoying each other was!


----------



## weeza82

The thought of a nudie man "gambolling" through the bluebell field.....
(isn't that what lambs do? Gambol?)

I would like to sing a song.....
"Ooooooooohhhhh.....
Two weeks to go, 
Two weeks to go, 
Two weeks to go, 
Till we have our review!"

Doesn't rhyme but what the heck  
Does anyone know if you get an appt letter if you go to see Mr Heasley privately? Haven't got one yet.......

Ooh Janners, you got censored again


----------



## shoppingqueen

PM sent to u Galaxy Girl.

Sharon

xxx


----------



## MaryC

Morning ladies,

My your all full of beans this morning, very busy on here!!

Good luck today to Annie for your scan and PT for your ET.   

Trish, I would have murdered the husband after bursting out laughing in his face!! I take it he was being serious?? Tell him to sod off and that when he's gone through what you've been through in the past few months with all the tx then to get back to you about the ironing and housework!!!  
Are you still going to do your gardening today with the wet weather?? although I think it's going to dry up later.

On the subject of lifting things etc my DH is a bit ridiculous   the other night I was filling the watering can to water the plants before bed, when he heard the outside water tap he came running out give out to me about lifting a heavy watering can and grabbed it off me, the advantage he has to do all the work them and I just get to point out all the jobs!!  

Janners, what is going on with hot trainer texting you have you something to confess?
On the subject of that idiot dog trainer did you see him on the ONE Show about a week ago, I only saw a little piece of it but he was sooooo rude and obnoxious to the people he was talking to about dogs!! He was actually ordering this couple about telling them not to get a dog before they have kids, what a load of crap!!! Everyone with an inch of common sense knows that having to look after a dog is good practice before having kids, gets you used to responsibility etc. What is with that hat of his too? The shows presenters just laughed at him and took the p$ss out of him when his segment was finished!!  

Mary


----------



## MaryC

My shoes today are Dusky Pink suede, pump style and they have a very large jewel on the front which is made up of loads of pink, purple and white jewels and pearls together.

Mary


----------



## janners1

Weeza - did you phone him to make the appointment? We got our referral and then phoned him, made the appointment and then got a letter confirming the date.

Keith is a mentalist, there is no doubt about it. I know he will be a chore tomorrow....telling me how famous he is and how I can't use his photos on my blog to promote my own fame (LOL - he ACTUALLY said this to me!). Whatevs.

Mary - HT texts me to tell me what we are doing so I can mentally prepare myself!! I WISH I had something to confess!!   

I am totally loving the sound of your shoes today!!!!!!!! I did something very very bad last week re: shoes and ebay America and DH's credit card....if/when he finds out I am totally dead.   



weeza82 said:


> The thought of a nudie man "gambolling" through the bluebell field.....
> (isn't that what lambs do? Gambol?)


     

And with that I am off to spend a delightful/horrific hour with HT and then off to the bluebell field in Limavady. Have a fantasmic weekend Weeza, and I'll catch the rest of you clowns laters.

x


----------



## MaryC

Janners, you can not tempt us with a half confession about your miss use of DH's credit card!!! Spill the beans!!!


----------



## weeza82

Morning Mary, your shoes shound delish. I like jewels on shoes    That's so nice your DH spoiling you rotten, How long to go till your next scan? 

Janners, I was speaking to his wife and made the appt with her but she did tell me they were on hols round the start of May, so that's mybe why I haven't got anything. If I haven't heard by next Friday, I will ring back to confirm. Don't want to land at his house and him not expecting us!!!

Good luck with the mentalist. Damn right he is too, you shouldn't be leeching off of his fame, get your own


----------



## Cate1976

Annie, I'm often online till 12am ish.  I went to bed not long after posting my last message.  I'm more of a night owl.  It does mean that I lie in till 11am ish which isn't good.  If I wanted to, I could easily get up about 8-8.30 which I'm going to start doing next week.  Have some sorting out of stuff to do before Mum and Dad come to stay in 5 weeks time.


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon girls,

I wanted to see if I could round up some sponsorship from any of you kind ladies!!!   

My friend's DH is running from coast to coast of Ireland at the end of this month. There is a website link where you can donate and get all the details of the story behind the run but a quick summary is:

Last May my friends son, Oliver then aged 20 months, contracted MENINGITIS, he was basically the worst you can be. He was almost dead by the time she got him to hospital, which by the way the whole thing happened in the space of 5 hours!!! They came home from holiday this evening, he wasn't great on the plane so she thought he may have caught a bug so when he got home they gave him calpol and he was fine! She checked him at 11pm he was fine no temp or anything, her DH checked him at 12midnight all OK. Them she woke at 5am and went and checked and he was covered in the rash! she just picked him up and drove like hell to the hospital, her quick action saved his life. 5 staff had to work on him in hosp and then he had to have police escorted ambulance to Belfast Royal, they didn't think he would even make it to Belfast! Anyway after a week of hell, him in intensive care, he had to have him both his legs amputated from the knees down. He has pretty much made a full recovery, he is a great little boy and is flying about on his prosthetic limbs.
Anyway of the money raised from the run half goes to the Meningitis Trust and the other half for a trust fund for Oliver for the future if he needs more advanced prosthetics etc which aren't available on the NHS.

Please give anything if you can, it would really be appreciated, PM if you want any further details.

Thanks a million,
Mary

www.runireland4meningitis.com

P.s If you make a donation can you PM to let me know (I don't need to know the amount!) it's just so I can help them keep track of where the donations originated from.
Thanks


----------



## weeza82

Hey Mary, I have just this minute made a donation. 

What a journey that family has been through. He sounds like a great wee lad and the photos of him now warm the heart. It's beyond my worst nightmares and my heart goes out to Oliver and his family  but they seem like such a strong unit. 

My cousin contracted meningitis when he was a baby and was very fortunate to make a good recovery and not lose any limbs (he was 13 weeks premature, suffered a stroke at 5 weeks, meningitis at 8 weeks, has cerebal palsy and is registered blind but has some sight) and is now 23, so now premature babies and meningitis charities have my full backing!

That is a fantasic way to raise both money and awareness.


----------



## Cate1976

I'd love to help out but am a bit skint at the moment.  I'll see what my wages are like at the end of the month.

I've just had a bit of bad news.  remember  DH and I were hoping to buy  ahouse through Co Ownership.  Got letter from Habitat for Humanity saying that Co ownership haven't as yet agreed to fund the Habitat for Humanity applications.  I'm so disappointed that I'm close to  .  There's no way we'll get the house we're in looking as good as the house we wanted to buy.  The bedrooms in it are much better size (1 double, 1 small double/big single and 1 single instead of 2 doubles and 1 8x7 foot 'bedroom').  Phoned Mum and she's said that through time, we might be able to do stuff in the house we're in now to make it as good as poss.


----------



## MaryC

Cate, Sorry to break the news to you but co-ownership aren't doing any mortgages from now on, they stopped about the 14th of March and won't start again until April next year at the earliest.

Mary


----------



## weeza82

Rightyo folks, it's quitting time, it's the weekend and I am off home 

This weekend I will mostly be trying not to wreck myself iceskating and trying to sneak a go round Indiana Land  No plans other than that.

Janners hope the shoots go well this weekend.

All you PUPO ladies, take care  

All you pg ladies, also take care  

Everyone else have a good one.

See ya Monday    Weeza


----------



## MaryC

Weeza, have a great weekend!


----------



## pink tulip

Hello Everyone!

Gosh you're a very jolly bunch today, between talk of shoes and larking around bluebell fields. there is no end to the entertainment 

I'm back from RFC and I am sooooo delighted with our news  All 4 of our embryos fertilised and divided. There were 2 that stood out from the others - one which was 4B and another which was 3B/C. The consultant and embryologist said that they were good quality and we have had them put back  The other 2 were OK but not good enough for freezing.....but you can't have everything. I have to say that I found the transfer much more uncomfortable than I expected. I think I may have a bit of a tilt in my cervix and she had to do quite a bit of poking around. I could have been doing with some of that lovely morphine again 
Anyway, me and DH were in tears of joy again and came out of the RFC walking on air.
Now I'm on the couch which will have the imprint of my dimply ass by the end of this fortnight 

Hey Trish, AB, Berta! How you all doing?

Cate I'm sorry that the plans for you house have not worked out for you. What are the other options for you?

Love PT x


----------



## Trishy

Hi girls.

Just popping on for a minute as I am really tired today and once DH's dinner goes in the oven I am taking myself off for a lie down!  

A few personals to you lovely fellow mad women!!:

PT -   on getting your lovely embies on board and joining the PUPO clan!!  They sound good quality and it is just a shame they couldn't freeze the other 2 but as you say, the 2 best ones are now in the safest place they could be and that's what is most important!  Isn't it exciting?

Janners - you are right.  I spoil DH and he thinks it is just what should happen in the household and that I should not be a martyr and just get on with it!! He is quite old fashioned that way (although he would deny that 100%) He was serious about the ironing and said his Mum takes the ironing outside when it's sunny.  Needless to say I haven't started it yet!  My Mum has taken most of it away to do for me so I can go and lie down instead!! What a lovely Mummy I have!!

Galaxy - do not be feeling you are to blame one bit for the holiday.  We cannot put our lives on hold forever so it is just typical that when we do decide to make arrangements the treatment always starts at the same time.  I don't know if your friends know that you are having treatment but I am sure when they know the full story they will be a lot more understanding.  Try not to annoy or stress yourself out as this is the last thing you need.    Holidays can come along anytime but a child is a once in a lifetime opportunity.

Janners - if it turns out Mr Nude is 30, has a 6-pack and looks like Brad Pitt, I will pose naked with him - just for the sake of his Natural Energy of course!!  But somehow I think he is just a dirty old man with a wrinkly pencil!!   

Oh and Janners - confess all about credit card!  BTW, you know he will find out when the bill comes in!  

Weeza - I am so excited that you have finally got your review appointment.  You must be feeling so impatient with us all at the treatment stage and you waiting bravely in the wings?  I must say I really admire your strength to stay on this website while waiting to get some news yourself.  It must be hard.  Here's a banana dance for you -      

Mary - I wish I was as strong as you with DH!  And yes I got the gardening done despite it being a bit cold.  Actually my Mum did it all and I stood and pointed and directed!  I thought that if anyone was watching they would think I was the most selfish daughter on earth standing over my 60 something year old mother while she pulled about massively heavy bags of compost, re-potted window boxes, dug holes, pulled out old shrubs etc!  Then she took me for lunch in the Coach then I sent her home with a pile of ironing!  How totally wrong is that!!  

Mary also sent you PM about the fund.  Such a great cause - and he is such a wee pet without a care in the world.  You would never know looking at him.

Right better go get the dinner on!  

I am feeling ok today and i promise I am not reading into anything just yet but I do feel a little crampy and bloated today.  Just hope everything it ok so far!  It's hard not to read into every little twinge but I know it's far too early for them even to have settled in so I may just get on with it!  Promise not to mention any feelings for at least another week!  At least the headaches have gone (PT hope your's go soon)


----------



## Mrs AB

Ok, so got my Pineapple juice today (not from concentrate), my Brazil Nuts and a few packets of Dates for added protein.  My Pea and Ham soup is warming as I speak, because you are supposed to eat warm wholesome food (had baked potatoes yesterday) and I'm not drinking any coffee and I'm only frinking 1 cup of tea per day.  

I felt a little tired earlier too Trish and lay down for....................2 HOURS!!!!!!!  Not my intention, honest!!!!!!

Bought two books today.......................I'm slowly going crazy sitting around and there's only so much This Morning/60 Minute Makeover/Cash In The Attic, a woman can watch!!!!  Got Gordon Ramsey's Playing With Fire (got his first one called Humble Pie) and a girlie book called Gold Diggers (if only, eh?!!)

PT - sorry your ET was uncomfortable - I can sympathise, mine was quite uncomfortable too.....................but at least it's over now and we can concentrate on our 2WW.  I don't know about you, Berta/PT and Trishy but one minute I'm feeling very positive and the next I'm full of worry  .

A


----------



## Annie70

This is a quickie to tell you, among other things,  that dh has chest hair too.  I quite like it though I am starting to notice a few stray white hairs there - not cool at all and I always snip them off!   

Like the sound of your blingy shoes Mary - I've decided that I will try to concentrate on buying shoes this summer as I won't be buying too many other nonmaternity clothes. Though, I did see a super cool Ella Moss loose sundress at lunchtime and wonder if I could wing it till end of summer. 

Actually, just wanted to say that I had my u/s today and it's a very healthy singleton!  I confess to a twinge of disappointment that it was just one little one but that disappeared really fast when they turned up the speakers and I heard the heart beat! (Cue dh who blubbered.) The little bean is measuring to par and had a stong heart beat of 127 bpm. So, scrounged a few photos and left for a celebratory lunch.  Have pinned them to my PC to ward off those days of doubt. Will they help, Missy??

But, the frightening thing is that now I'm out alone in the big, bad world again as, unless I have medical problems over the coming 3 weeks, I'm done with my clinic. My next milestone is my bloodwork at 11wks, hospital scan at 12 weeks etc. Only at 13wks could I manage to get my first gynae appt. This is too early, girls, to leave the nest - I don't feel ready - I'm still a little fledgling and am not sure if I can fly by myself.


----------



## g&amp;t

Evening ladies I hope your all well.
Pink tulip well done,two great embryos on the way to torture you! Sorry it was sore.But I suppose its over so quickly and the excitement takes over.OMG! the waiting begins..At least we're not alone x o
Anita Its a nightmare wondering whats going on,the truth is no matter what we feel it wont count till the 14 days are up.My hubby used to bring home pics from the tint of all the stages our embryo's are at and asked what I was feeling.I felt like my old self the day after EC and could have done anything,then when they were put back I put my first pessaries in in the clinic.By the time we got to the car the cramping had started! Its worse than Chinese water torture.
Trishy I think the pressure's all on you.You'll test before all of us.I hope your coping alright x o  
I cant wait to be back on my own computer.I hate having to get dressed to log on!
Tracey


----------



## Dahlia

Congratulations Annie!!

I am sure it"s scary to be on your own as such but the time will fly in between now and 11 weeks.

take care,

Dahlia x


----------



## Cate1976

Pink Tulip: Congratulations on being PUPO,  that you get BFP on test day

The letter from Habitat for Humanity did say that they're making efforts to keep home ownership available to us. I don't hold out much hope with the financial market being as it is.


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Berta!!   Now I am even more scared!!    Maybe I will put it off so someone else is first!!    Well I would but if it's positive I have to phone straight away to arrange collection of more hrt which I would have to take for another few weeks.  So I suppose I am up first!

Can't believe the pessaries are annoying you.  I have been on then since Monday and have had no side effects.  In fact I do worry when I go to the loo that I tend to notice quite a lot of it seems to end up on the tissue as it has melted so much.  Anyone else have this worry?

Still a little bloated tonight but think I am just trying to convince myself that my fat belly might actually be bloating!!   No more crampy feeling now as I lay and watched 2 DVDs back to back so feel better after a lot of walking about today.  Never did get my lie down so going to bed now for a good sleep and a lie in for a change.  Back to work on Monday    Really don't want to go back now!


----------



## Trishy

Anita - regarding the tiredness thing DH said tonight I better not go to bed early again because there is no reason i should be tired! Again


----------



## Mrs AB

Trish - I think you really need to give your unsympathetic DH a good talkin' to!!!  I literally haven't lifted a finger from ET - I've actually taken up residence on the sofa (duvet included) and he has been making dinners and doing the housework!!!  

I think I've been tired because of the whole build-up to EC and ET - I haven't been sleeping well.  I'm regretting my 2hr nap because I'm not tired enough to go to bed!!!!

When do you test Trish?  Actually, never mind - it's a day before me isn't it!!!!

A


----------



## galaxy girl

Morning all!

I'm in good form today as I'm getting my hair done and going out tonight!

Weeza - I am very prone to tension headaches which can be severe enough for me to start throwing up . But since changing my diet and pillow about 8 months ago they have really improved. This 3 day headache is the worst ever. I read the HRT symptoms this morning. Basically you can get every symptom under the sun including headaches!So I'll just have to suffer them - it will be worth it (I hope)  

Trishy - do you have Zita West? If so make DH read the section for after transfer. Actually make him read the side effects for HRT - tiredness is one of the hundreds!


----------



## Trishy

I don't have any Zita West books I am afraid.  If it's not too long can you list the basics of what she says to do/not to do after ET?  If there's too much don't worry!

Well DH is going to clean all the floors for me today and I am going to do all the surfices and light cleaning so that should be ok.  I also read somewhere that during early pregnancy the body releases a natural hormone which acts as a sedative so he sort of understood more!  Saying that I think like you, Anita, it is more a case of catching up on lost sleep than actually being tired yet.  I feel absolutely fine now after a good sleep so really don't have any side effects yet from the embies themselves.  Maybe that's me caught up now and I can just carry on as normal.

I think if I was on the settee all the time I would go a bit nuts and DH would definately not have any of it!  I am just trying to carry on fairly normally but in a slow and gentle way!  It is hard to know how to be when you don't feel like there's anything wrong with you!


----------



## Trishy

Annie - sorry pet, I meant to say huge congratulations on your little heartbeat. I understand the slight disappointment but as you say that all disappears as soon as you see the heartbeat.  I am so happy for you


----------



## pink tulip

Hi there,

Can somebody tell me how to do the quotes.....I've tried but it keeps putting the whole message into mine...

Berta - re the pessaries and cramping....I am deffo having some of that....like a dull ache low down in the abdomen. I know it's probably normal but you can't help but think it is you-know-who on her way  No, no, no, negative thought be banished from my mind!

Trishy - re the pessaries on the toliet roll.....i have exactly the same but the impression I got from Dr Williamson, who did my transfer, was that was normal. She said that the RFC give 2 a day where as everywhere else give 1 per day. She said that the 2 a day is just to make sure you get enough progesterone. With that in mind, i think they make allowances for the leakage.
Zita West says " Don't feel guilty about taking time off and lying in bed. You will want to be very careful with yourself. Rest and sleep will give your body the best chance of repair and take the course you want it to. At the very least, lie on the sofa with your feet up as often as possible.....avoid strenuous exercise, including housework". In another section, she actually recommends complete bedrest for 3 days post ET.....perhaps that is a bit drastic??!
Stick that to DH......You really need to pull him into line...you are growing his babies inside you - that is all you need to focus your energies on. I would recommend Zita's book - "Fertility & Conception". I refer to it every day over the last few months.

I've been trying to lie around alot of the time since yesterday afternoon. Even though I woke at 7am this am I lay in bed and read, watched TV until 10. It is very difficult to do nothing when you're used to being so active. I just keep thinking of something that I would like to do. I miss the gym big time....gonna get back next week and do some light weights.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## janners1

Trishy - I have that book, PM me your address and I'll pop it in the post monday first thing. You may as well get the good of it and I can get it back when it is my go. 

Hello everyone else - hope you are all doing OK!! I know there's lots of butterflies in the tummies at the minute, but at least you have each other for advice and chat! Imagine all the girls out there who don't know about FF and are going through it alone.

Annie - your post gave me goose bumps. Soooo sweet that DH cried. I can't imagine how special it is hearing your baby's heartbeat for the very first time.

Congrats on your healthy little bean - it'll fly in till your next scan.



Trishy said:


> Janners - if it turns out Mr Nude is 30, has a 6-pack and looks like Brad Pitt, I will pose naked with him - just for the sake of his Natural Energy of course!! But somehow I think he is just a dirty old man with a wrinkly pencil!!


             *Wrinkly pencil!!!!!*        

PT - excellent news, well done!!!!!!!!!

Mary - I'm gonna go donate after I type this post. As for my naughty purchase...I bought myself some YSL Tribute sandals from ebay america on DH's credit card. I know it was bad but I have been looking them for months and they were like gold dust. I finally found a girl selling a pair in my size and I had to have them....I am looking out for the bill so I can hide it and give myself a month's grace LOL!!!!

So my photoshoots have went well this weekend. The Bluebell one rocked sooooo much, I can't wait to blog it. Seriously beautiful location. I drove to Limavady which took 2 hours with the traffic, then we had to get in a pickup truck for a good 30 minute drive and then we had to tramp through fields and sheep dung to get to this glorious place called Bluebell Glen. It is magical...I mean, really. The wee girl I was shooting was telling me she had books about the fairies that live in Bluebell Glen and I would well believe it!

Now I have an Orchard available to me, fully in bloom for one week only. If anyone wants pictures of their small children take in it get it touch because I am gonna try and get a few shoots in there this week before the bloom dies. I can tell you it will be amazing!!!!!!!!!

I also shot Keith M this morning (of the dog show fame). It was so fun...he is mental like. But the dogs were soooo cute, and they were being so naughty!! Some of them just lay down like they couldn't even be bothered! Hilarious!

Right, I may go back to my work. Have so much to do today!!!!!!!!

PUPO girlies take care!!!!!!   

Jxx


----------



## Trishy

Janners - thank you so much, you are a wee pet.  I have sent you a PM  

I have to laugh at that Keith guy.  My Mum knows a woman who trains and shows her own dogs and she was able to tell my Mum that Keith has no formal qualifications and is a bit of a di*k to be honest!  He thinks he knows it all but in fact has no specific background that makes him the Barbara Woodhouse that he thinks he is!!  

I am sitting here looking out of the window at DH who is in the middle of the river (in the rain) with a huge axe trying to chop up a massive tree trunk that has got stuck in the wall of the weir!  This should be fun viewing!!  

PT - thank you for the advice.  I have just been out for a forest walk with DH and the dog and am now going to have a lie down for an hour just to let things settle again and when I go back to work on Monday I will lie down at Mum's house every lunch time for an hour.  Feeling great though and no different at all apart from very slight cramping but hardly even notice it.

Hope all you other PUPOs are doing well?


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi girls!

I'm with ya on the ol' cramps.........my boobies are tender too....................I'm a little concerned because I get tender boobs before my AF arrives...................Mrs AB prays that it isn't AF symptoms.................   

Janners - what is your blog?  Are we able to access your pics?  

Only another 12 days to go!!!!!

A


----------



## MISSY97

Hey Annie great news about your little bean and heartbeat, my dh was a little upset when we found out it was one baby and not 2...... It would have been nice but as long as there is one healthy one......... It is so nice to have a little scan pic to look at is more reassuring.... As for the scans you are so lucky to have one at 12 weeks, i was told i would not get one to between 16-18 weeks i was so shocked to have to wait so long... I did mention about my enlarged ovaries giving me pain now and again and she said she could put in a request to have an earlier scan at 13-14 weeks if i wanted a bit of reassurance... So i jumped at the chance, but it is still a long time since my last scan, it is 3 weeks yesterday since and now i have another 3 weeks to wait............. so long...... The one lucky thing is my sil is a radiographer and she said she will get us a scan whenever we would like one but she said to wait to about 12 weeks as you can get better scans so the option is there for us if we want want sooner..... Thank goodness....... As for going solo it is really hard you feel alone you always had a closeness of being able to phone the clinic need be and be seen very soon, but we may get used to it...... 

Trishy the pessaries really are messy, they say that as long as you lie down for about 15 mins when you put them in your body usually has absorbed what is needed and the rest is just the oily casing of the pessary.... So don't panic i had the same issues, i didn't know if i was doing it right.....

Hi to everyone else pupo, hope all is going well and those cramps are annoying but an unfortunate side effect of the pessaries.....

Hi to everyone else hope you are having a lovely weekend!!

Missy xxx


----------



## janners1

Yeah someone else told me he had no qualifications!! To be honest, I bought a puppy psychology book when I got Buddy and it says everything he bleats on about. He has this whole 'get-up' like he wants to be Indiana Jones or something!! I know he started off with kennels and then breeding labs and just made the rest up himself! Some of the things he says - totally hilarious!! "I am God", "I am the wind in your sails", "Some of you have worked hard and some of you are just crap"....it has to be seen to be believed!

When I was leaving there was a beginner class waiting to go in (I had photographed the advanced ones). I overheard a woman saying to her friend "I am seriously not taking any sh1te from this man"!!!    

Bless your hubber out chopping up wood in the river!!!!!! 

Peeps - progesterone gives me bad sore boobies!!!!!! So don't be panicking that it's the onset of AF!!  

Anita - web address is  www janinewalkersblog com  I haven't made this clickable cause I don't want it coming up in google when people search my name! So just add in the dots in the appropriate places


----------



## Mrs AB

Janners - just checked out your Blog...................all I can say is WOW!!!!!!  You're a very talented lady...................I particularly loved the pics of the kiddies in natural surroundings....................tres chic!!!!

A


----------



## janners1

Thanks Anita    

Isn't Bluebell Glen fab?! Well worth the midgy bites!!


----------



## Trishy

Well I lay on the settee for almost an hour and the cramping stopped again so managed to get my part of the cleaning done and now it's up to DH to do the floors.  He did the toilets and is now watching TV for a rest!!   I feel fine and honestly with all the reading about there being no proof of bed rest ensuring success personally i feel a lot better doing something but I promise I am only doing half the stuff I would be doing!   I think it's very much personal choice as to what you feel most comfortable with and as long as you don't ever look back and say 'if only I hadn't done that during 2WW' then that's fine.  I need to keep my mind active so i don't analyse any feelings!  Anita hope you are not going bonkers with the bed rest!    Good on you, I would go mad!  But I think it's great you feel nice and relaxed.  I wish I was not back to work on Monday!

As for Keith's hat - I seriously want to burn it or put it in the doghouse!  Is it surgically attached to his head or what?


----------



## Trishy

Urgent question!  Just got a chinese with prawn crackers - am I allowed to eat them with the seafood thing and pregnancy??


----------



## MISSY97

Yeah they are ok??


----------



## Cate1976

Not 100% on this but I think prawn crackers maybe made with flavouring and even if they are made with actual prawns, they'd be very well cooked as the prawns would have to be cooked and something done to them so they could be used for making crackers and then the crackers have to be cooked.

What fish can you eat while pg?  I like sardines, swordfish (fave), tuna, prawns, salmon, cod, herring, snaper and scampi.

What foods need to be avoided during ttc and tx?


----------



## pink tulip

Just checking to see if i've got my ticker done right!


----------



## Trishy

OK - another silly query then I'm done!!  I love pineapple creams (you know the ones with pastry base, pineapple, cream and yellow icing?  I assume these are ok as the pineapple in them seem to be stringy and not from the core of the pineapple?  i know there is such a tiny amount in them anyway and i only have one once a month if that but just ate 2 this week!    I think I need to check myself in for paranoia!    In fact this really is a stupid question!!

Right off to bed for more sleep (this is hard work!!)  I heard it's to be nice weather tomorrow, here's hoping.


----------



## pink tulip

Trishy - I don't know, but I am guessing there would be absolutely nothing wrong in having a few pineapple creams. Get them inta ya girl.

I've had a lovely day. After my lie in this am lazed around had breakfast and then drove down to Newry with DH as he had a pricing to do for his work ( he's a tiler). Then on our way back we stopped in the Outlet centre and I had a hot chocolate with carrot cake...YUM! It was such a treat cos normally I am always trying to have the low fat option. When we got home I lay and slept in bed for an hour before making dinner.
Our first puppy went to his new home tonight which was sad but happy...they were a lovely family and I know little Oscar will be loved.
DH has gone to the pub...I was encouraging him as he never goes out without me and we have both been off drink for 2 months now. He has done his bit so I told him to head on. Now I'm trying to keep myself occupied, trying not to think about other women fancying him Insecure or what!! I really trust him with all my heart but I don't feel too sexy at the moment  
For the last hour I have been making a"Vision board" to put up in my office....I know....I know....you probably all think I've lost the plot. I got the idea from The Secret and it's also something that is done in Life Coaching. Anyway, I've been scanning the net for images of embryos developing, implanting and then pictures of foetus'. Then I printed them off and put a collage together. Apparently, seeing images of what you want helps you achieve it


----------



## Trishy

PT - try not to worry about DH.  You and your little embies are the most important thing to him in the world right now and Cameron Diaz, Julia Roberts and Gwynneth Paltrow could all being infront of him right now in their underwear and he wouldn't even notice they were there!!  

As for the board you are creating if it works for you then go for it.  I am just staying neutral if that's possible.  Not negative or positive but I do waver into both sides at times.  I find myself lying rubbing my belly whilst watching TV to comfort my little embies and to tell them to stay with me!


----------



## Trishy

An interesting read for anyone wanting to know how complex the implantation process is, what we should and shouldn't do during 2WW and that we should never blame ourselves no matter what. If you don't want to read then no problem!

http://www.drmalpani.com/book/chapter25c.html


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi everyone i hope all you girls on the 2ww are taking it easy minimal housework and no over heating as its not recommended also no extremely warm baths just luke warm or showers.  Also Missey and mary c. Annie shopping queen hope the pregnancy is going well,  My little ones are 9 weeks old now i cant believe were the time is going anfd how big they have got a have put a link at the bottom to my one true media you wont believe the size of them.  This board is really positive so many pregnancys and there will be so many more cant wait to hear all the news.


----------



## MaryC

Hi Sunny,

Great to hear from you, your little ones are getting so big. The time has flown by!! can you even remember what life was like before they were here. I have my scan on Wednesday so I'll find out then if it's one or two, if it's twins then I'll be straight on to you for advice on the best buggies about, their are so many more things to consider when there are two babies!! 
Am I correct in recalling you had a C-section, how have you recovered?? did you find that it took you a little longer to recover than the average woman because you would have been more tired because of looking after two babies??

Mary


----------



## SUNNY2007

No i had a big bleed and my blood level dropped but had to get on with it in the ulster hospital they have no nursery so babies were left with me from the start had to drag myself up to feed them both no help at all except in recovery and labour ward they were lovely.Thank goodness for electric beds.  I was tired at the start but had great help from my husband as with twins you get 2 weeks paternity for each child so he was off for 4 weeks only thing was i was really scared when he went back to work.  I have lost nearly 4 stone since having babies lighter than i was before being pregnant sometimes cant find the time to eat until tea time.  Its not hectic just need a routine and i make a rod for my own back as i cant c house being untidy or ironing left so i try to do all that as well.  Best pram is power jane twin its a front and back the side ones are just too wide you also buy 2 car seats so you can transfer them into car without having to take them in and out of car.  Cant wait to hear if you are or not if you are you will love it you get so much attention were ever you go it makes you very proud.


----------



## Mrs AB

I know this is a drastic change of subject but.............................my bum is sore!!!!!!!!!!    Checked the leaflet that came with the Pessarys and it side that one of the side effects was a sore back passage.......................hmmmm, nice....................

A


----------



## Trishy

Anita - out of interest is that where you are putting the pessary?  Could you change it to the front instead?


----------



## Mrs AB

Trish - I ain't even puttin in me back passage!!!  Go figure!    How are you feeling today?  Read your link - was very good!


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi everyone,How do you all get the energy to come on in the morning.I have been up since 8 and cant get motivated.Makro opened at ten thats why I got up.At least I'm dressed.
Anita I get a few shooting  pains in my butt.I'm putting my pessaries in num 1(tmi sorry!)
I'm still getting ovary pain and cant stretch or yawn without feeling it.I'm also sleeping for Ireland.I got up at 8 yesterday back to bed at 1.30 up at 6.45 then back at 11.This has to be a side affect.I never sleep in the day.
Trish I hope your getting through. Your not complaining much,your putting me to shame...
I suppose I better make a move.Hope Pt has something to moan about ....Make me look better


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi Berta - good to hear from you - I've been gettin shooting pains too - probably a mixture of what our poor Ovaries have been through i.e. EC and side effects of the Pessarys.  What us poor women put ourselves through, eh?!!

gotta go, I'm boiling eggs for lunch - good source of Protein!!!

A


----------



## MaryC

Sunny,

Well I can confirm that my DH won't be off work for four weeks, I'll be lucky if I get four days!!!  He has his own business, so he just wouldn't be able to leave the office for long periods of time, but the advantage is he is them alot more flexible long term, especially as the business is just down the road from where we live. I have been looking at the Power Twin buggy, I actually saw a woman up the town yesterday with it, it looks very good and not bulky. I would be trying to avoid a side by side one as I have experience of them from when I used to childmind as a teenager, most footpaths are too narrow for them yet alone shops etc!
Anyway I'll keep you posted on Wednesday.

Anita, I don't actually know what to say to you!!!!( A FIRST!!!) I just don't think I want to discuss your back passage!!   

Mary


----------



## pink tulip

Can't say I'm having the butt problem at all....phew! Although, I haven't been to the toilet ( in that way ) since ET. PLanning on getting some extra fibre into me today....don't want too much pushing, do we!
Nope.....generally...I've very little to moan about today...Feeling pretty good...the cramps have eased alot and I am getting on with things normally and resting up regularly. Actually leaving soon to walk the dog which is my first walk since ET.
Deffo, feel tummy is looking bloated/fat and my vanity is struggling with that. We are going on an all-expenses-paid trip with my work to Madeira on 12th June for 4 days. Can you imagine the " not quite pregnant look" but just a bit flabby walking around the pool at a posh hotel in a bikini I know, if I am preggers I will overcome it......any suggestions, though, as to how to deal with friends and colleagues asking why you're not drinking?? I really struggle with that in the last couple of months - I'm normallly the first one to the bar and last one to bed 

Sunny - my DH and I watched your collage of photos this am and I was in tears. So moving.....I wish you and your family well  

Mary - All this talk of twin buggies is soooooo exciting

Berta - Sorry, you're feeling so tired. I actually envy you though....at least you might find it easier to lie around and relax. I am finding it hard to sleep as I'm not using up much energy

Oh by the way, DH came home from pub last night and said he had really missed me and that it's not the same as going out along with me...aaaahhhhh


----------



## Mrs AB

Just tried to go to the toilet.....................wasn't pleasant let me tell ye...............    why do I have to end up with the sore back passage side effect??!!  I'm starting to walk funny now!!!


----------



## Trishy

Is it possible Anita that you are sore because you are too scared to push out a Number 2 that you are getting a bit of a build up which could be making the muscles in the pack passage a bit sore? (Sorry but have to ask!)

PT - I didn't go to the loo for about 3 days after EC and the chemist recommended fibrogel which is an orange flavoured fibre drink and it worked.  I told her what stage of treatment I was at and she said it was a natural remedy so would only reccomend that.  You can get it in Tescos too.  I reccomend it as a first course of action.

Berta - sorry you are so tired.  At least lots of sleep can only be a good thing for the embies.

Sorry I am not complaining enough!!  I actually think this is mainly down to the fact that I stopped after EC and now my body only has to cope with FET and not recovery from EC too.  So in a way it has been a good thing for me (ok, now I see the 'reason' for being told i could not continue in February - the mantra 'everything happens for a reason' is starting to come to light for me!!)  I am feeling pretty lucky as i have no side effects whatsoever and no more cramps at all and even they were tiny cramps.  But then of course I woke up this mornig thinking it hasn't worked because I am feeling nothing!  So I really don't know if it's better to have some aches and pains to keep your mind occupied or no pains at all!  I am feeling a little negative today I am afraid so cheering myself up with my bikini and book out in the garden!!


----------



## pink tulip

Trishy - I know you raised this a couple of days ago and just wonderiing if you found an answer??....Sunbathing. I am about to get bikini on too and lie out but i'm a bit hesitant as Zita West recommends no sunbathing after ET. I just don't get why there would be a physiological reason for this to be in any way harmful  . Especially as there is an emphasis on keeping the abdomen warm ( without hot water bottle)


----------



## Trishy

No I never did look in to it any further, perhaps you could google it?  My happy medium is to sunbathe for about 30 minutes at a time then come inside and take a break.  I think you should just not overheat the body too much but I think it's not that possible in this country!  It would be different if you were on holidays and you were out in it from 9am-6pm (as I would be!) and roasting your belly.  Just use common sense I suppose.  If I find out anything i will let you know but I find it relaxing so surely that can only be a good thing?


----------



## Trishy

Found this extract:

Sunbathing when Pregnant 

Ultraviolet rays from the sun can have a damaging effect on the human body. Skin cancer, premature aging of the skin and possible eye damage are potential outcomes of too much exposure to strong sunlight. During pregnancy a woman may find her skin more sensitized than usual to the rays of the sun (or sun beds for that matter). Some women experience dark patches on the face known as chloasma or pregnancy mask. This can be an indication that the skin is more prone to react to the sun, and the condition may well worsen with continued exposure.

Any effects that ultraviolet rays may have on an unborn baby are not really known, though there are concerns that a connection may exist between UV rays and a deficiency in folic acid. Folic acid plays an important role in a baby’s neural system development in the first trimester. The safest option is to avoid too much exposure to the sun, especially while pregnant. 

--------

So as long as we are all taking our folic acid and using sun cream and taking regular breaks it seems ok?


----------



## Trishy

Similar story here -

--------------

"Having a tan is considered a healthy look. However, nothing could be further from the truth. When you add pregnancy to the mixture it can become even more dangerous.

In addition to the risks of regular sunbathing (sun burn, skin cancer, etc.), pregnancy adds a whole new dimension.

Exposure to the sun can increase the core temperature of the pregnant woman, this in turn can elevate the temperature of the fetus, which can cause brain damage if raised high enough or long enough.

While pregnant the hormones, mainly estrogen, in your body actually can increase the risk of [a link=http://pregnancy.about.com/od/stretchmarks/a/skinchanges.htm]chloasma or mask of pregnancy[/link] when exposed to the sun. These darkened spots, usually on the forehead and across the nose, may or may not retreat after pregnancy.

The simple answer for those who want a bronzed body might seem to be means of artificial tanning. Considering the fact that tanning beds and self tanners have been around a relatively short period of time and have even fewer amounts of studies placed on them, particularly as it relates to pregnancy, the jury is out. Many practitioners say err on the side of caution and avoid the artificial means of tanning as well.
Tanning beds reduce the risks of overheating as opposed to natural sunlight. Although there are the same risks of pregnancy skin problems and the usual risks of sun related disorders. The ultraviolet radiation from the beds does increase the rate of aging of the skin, substantially increasing the risks of skin cancer.

Tanning cremes, or self-tanning lotions, are another product that are pushed hot and heavy during the summer and winter months. The active ingredient tends to be dihydroxyacetone (DHA) which is absorbed through the skin. Because of the exposure of this chemical to the skin, the DHA will be absorbed and cross through the placenta to the baby. Amounts of transmission to the baby will vary, depending on the amount applied, frequency of application and if there are any open areas of skin (abrasions, sores, etc.). The use of these products does not provide protection from the ultraviolet rays of the sun, therefore, one must still use the commercial sun screen for protection.

In the end, the big question is one that must be answered by the individual. Despite years of research and warning millions of people all over the world are dedicated sun worshippers. For many pregnancy will not change this. Taking precautions and understanding the risks is very important. The biggest of these precautions is drinking enough water and minimizing exposure to prevent overheating and using the proper sun screen to minimize damage to your skin."

----------------------

so sensible short burst of exposure is best and be careful to wear sun cream for your own skin. It seems more hard can be done to mother than baby but obviously too warm is bad for baby. Jury is still out according to all reports so go by the rule "will I look back and regret sunbathing?" if the answer is yes then don't do it! I find it helps me chill out so I will do a little at a time.

Hope this helps - and enjoy the summer we have!


----------



## Annie70

I'm not a big sun worshipper but I would try to avoid it when pg. When I was pg with ds, I definitely noticed that I couldn't hack as much sun as usual.        

Saying that, it's warm today and I'm wearing a shortish skirt (while I can). Today is Mother's Day so I'm being taken out by my two men to a v. chic restaurant.  Ds actually hasn't complained and has put on a smart linen shirt without complaining that it makes him look like a girl.  He's still in shock from hearing that he's going to have a sibling. I'm trying to capitalise on it..

Trishy - don't worry if you don't have any sxs - most women don't.  I had none (really none) at all with ds - it was a shock to discover that I was pg. Keep up the PMS! 

Anita - sorry about your pain in the bum! 

MaryC - your scan is coming up soon - when is it again??


----------



## pink tulip

Trishy - thanks a million for posting all the info on sunbathing....very interesting and informative. It has put my mind at ease.
However, my sunbathing in Moira was short-lived as it clouded over around 3.30 and we headed off to Sainsburys to get the shopping. Since then I have been sleeping on the couch and watching "Come Dine with me" - my fav ever programme!


----------



## Trishy

Funny you should say that because after I mentioned i was wearing my bikini it clouded over here too and I am now in full black tracksuit and wooly socks!!  And I like you feel tired and want to have a lie down after managing a lovely BBQ!  Also in the middle of packing away my winter clothes but might be jumping the gun a bit!!

Annie - thanks for trying to cheer me up.  I have just had a bad feeling all day and it's not like me and DH even said he was glad the BBQ made me smile as I have been sad all day!   But he never made a comment when I said why.   He is maybe scared too and is never the sort to discuss it.  We never ever talk about if it will work/not work.  I suppose we will just wait and see! IT WILL WORK!! Is that better?


----------



## SUNNY2007

THE REASON WHY YOU SHOULDNT SUNBATHe after et (sorry had caps on there) is the same reason as why you shouldnt have extremely hot baths its because when your hot the blood vessels dilate therefore taking blood flow away from your abdomen to other major organs.


----------



## MaryC

Girls, I would listen to Sunny's advice after all she is a nurse!!! and more importantly an IVF success story!!

Trish you don't need to sunbathe anyway your as brown as a berry already, any more tan and all of your face that will be visible will be two big white eyes!!!

Mary


----------



## Trishy

Mary I think you exaggerate a little!  Everyone will be thinking I am like your woman in the wheelchair in that Benidorm sit-com!!   Believe me I am not brown at all and would be about 10 times browner if I went on holidays!  You just saw me with bronzer on my face!

Guess what DH just said when i told him I was down - what will be will be!  Need I say more?   and just to forget about things for 2 weeks.  Why does he not understand how I feel?


----------



## SUNNY2007

i think you dh does understand but like mine he didnt want to get my hopes up so i wouldnt be disappointed and he also didnt want ro get his own up incase he got disappointed he does feel it to but is putting on a brave face for you.  My dh said after our 1st icsi BFP that he was so happy but was scared to believe it and guess what he was right i miscarried at 5 weeks.  then the 2nd time he didnt even get excited when we got the bfp he was just so scared it would end again and this time i bled at 6weeks and thought it was all over again but apparently with twins you can have a heavy blled its just the 2 embies burrowing in but the sharp pain i had with it confused me.  I told everyone from day 1 i was pg but my dh didnt tell anyone apart from close family till after our 12 week scan,  i think they just dont know how to face things and he is worried how he iwill cope if it doesnt work or on a positive note when it  does he wont be number one anymore.  Its a hard thing to say i love my dh sooooo much but when your a mummy and someone asks your dh if you were at risk in labour who would he choose to save he would say the wife the mummy would say the kids everytime  until the kids come of course then the dh are besotted my dh used to think our wedding day was the best day of his life now its changed to when the twins were born though i  would probably say the same thing.  Dh and i couldnt decide on names we both liked a friend told me not to worry because when he sees them you can have whatever name you like he wont care......she was so right i got my own way and the boys names he picked all got to be 2nd and third names...........men they are just so weird we cant live with them and we cant live without them but baically they cant bare to see us get hurt disappointed or in pain.


----------



## pink tulip

I know everyone is different and, men, generally are a different breed to us women....but, I would internally combust if I was not able to talk to my DH about our fantasies about being pregnant, the fear of it not working ( although we are both trying to be super positive) and imagining what our children will be like. We are in this together and I feel it's only fair to share all those feelings and to be understanding to each other...what you said about not talking about things Trish...I think I would find that so lonely and difficult. If I couldn't talk about our Tx and embies, there would be silence in my house......we can think about nothing else...and I'm sure you're the same. I hope he opens up a little and tries to understand your fears. A good cuddle is sometimes all it takes  for a little reassurance

Love PT x


----------



## Cate1976

DH and I did the being strong for each other and it didn't work too well.  We've come through it now though.


----------



## Mrs AB

Ok, first of all - Trish and PT please make sure you take it easy with the ol' sunbathing......................I know you will, but can I be incredibly boring and point out that sunbathing is like sooooooo bad for your skin!!!!!  The last time I sunbathed was 5 yrs ago!!!!!!!  On honeymoon in Portugal!!!!!!!  Ladies, like it or not when you start reaching your late twenties you gotta start lookin after your skin!!!!  Preservation dahlings....................preservation......................

BTW my bum is still sore!!!

A


----------



## janners1

Morning everyone!!!!!

I am up early this morning to try and get caught up on my work - so I might have to take another break from the board    The good weather has me mega busy these days!!

Unfortunately I am a fan of the 'oul sunbathing, and lets be honest, we get sooooo little sun here that when it makes an appearance it is hard not to lie out and have that lovely warm feeling on your face. I use P20 though, but I know that's no excuse. Hopefully by the time I'm in my 40's and look like the lady out of Something About Mary facelifts will be non surgical and very cheap!!!!!    

Well yesterday me, DH and Buddy went on our Mourne Ramble. It was blinkin' deadly. If you go to my blog you will see some photos and one of them is of the second and worst peak we climbed, we did three peaks in total. It was so hot and we are brown as berries. But it was brilliant craic, and oh-so-good for the soul. Wee Buddy did so well, I have never been so proud.

Anita - I just scanned down - are we really discussing you having a sore a$s?!!    

Soooo what did you all think of Gladiators? I LOVED it!!!!! I was back to 90's Janners, jumping up and down in front of the telly, screaming like a banshee and trying to run/hit/swerve/punch for them! The Gladiators are pure comedy, especially that one who wants to be the new wolf. But I am enjoying their bodies LOL!! As always they are big and butch but so slow and this is where the competitors can beat them. Awesomeness.

So that is all the craic with me - oh, I also watched Ironman on Sat night and what a brilliant movie!!!!!! If you like comic book style movies you will love this. RDJ is very funny and strangely sexy, it is a must-see.

Trishy by the way my DH also overuses that phrase. I figured out that it is pure fear. He is terrified of what will happen and what my reaction will be if we don't get preggo. Deep down I wonder is he scared I will have a meltdown and blame him? Anyway, he always tries to downplay my feelings and this whole thing. It annoys me sometimes but I know that it is pure fear that I will get hurt beyond measure. DH's will never know how to handle us!


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone, 

It's been so busy over the weekend, it has taken me ages to catch up. 

Annie, fab news and congrats on the scan  

Missy, MAry & SQ,  how are you all keeping? Mary good luck for Wednesday. 

Anita, how is your bum? 

Trishy did you go back to work today? 

Berta, what's the crack? 

PT, I haven't done the visualisaton thing from the Secret, but I have written the statements and keep them in my handbag!!!!

Janners, haven't seen your blog yet, yay for Buddy and his big walk yesterday!!!

Have just been told I have to go to an all day training session on the most boring topic in the world. It's a real head-on-desk thing!!!!! I will try and catch up later.


----------



## MaryC

Morning weeza!!

Janine, great photos, as usual!!!!!!!!!!!! PM sent to you! Out of curiosity who is the muscle man in the skin tight white t-shirt who is very fond of posing he looks so funny posing away when everyone else is really natural and relaxed!!

SQ and Missy when are your next scans?

Mary


----------



## janners1

LOL Mary - I think that is the manager of the gym you are talking about (was he holding the dog in the main pic?) - he was throwing poses on purpose when he saw my camera!!!!!! I noticed a lot of sucking in the tummes and pushing out of the chests when they saw the camera in their direction!!!!!!!! MEN!!     

Weeza     for the training session. My friend who works in your company is always having to go to death-by-boredom training session on really random things like Excel for dummies....I feel for you!!!!!!

9:47am...I feel like it should be lunchtime!!


----------



## angel83

Janners, what a fab site you have.

You are an excellent photographer.


----------



## Trishy

Morning girls.  Back to work this morning  

Slightly anxious this morning.  I went to the loo as soon as I got in to work and I have noticed a tiny bit of blood on the tissue.  It was literally tiny tiny dots but enough for me to notice (although I was checking up close anyway!)  And now I have got lower back pain and slight cramping.  I woke up yesterday having the oddest feeling that my little embies had left me (almost like intuition) and that's why I was down all day.  Then this today and now I am all over the place and have to act normal as I am back to work!  Do you think I am over reacting?


----------



## angel83

Trishy try not to be negative babes, it could be implantation


----------



## janners1

Trishy - honestly, if it were me and I saw some spots of blood I would be a wee bit excited that it might be implantation. Didn't this happen to one of our newly pregnant girls also? Mary or Annie?

Don't be worrying - seriously...it is a good sign at this early stage in your 2ww.    

Thanks Angel!!


----------



## Trishy

I know this is possible and the only reason I am not freaking out totally is that apparently the hrt will ensure I get to test day no matter what without a period starting so I suppose any other type of bleeding would be something other than a period.  I don't know but I don't want to read into it either.  I read somewhere that implantation would happen about 7 days after ET and this is 5 days so that's not too far off


----------



## Dahlia

Trishy    

this could be implantation pains, don"t give up hope     ,

take it east at work as best you can,

Dahlia x


----------



## Trishy

There a rough guide to IVF on here somewhere and on it there is a symptom of implantation which says your temperature can drop on implantation day.  Well DH has laughed at me the last 2 days because I have been quite cold and turned the heat on then even took a hot waterbottle to bed to keep my toes warm on Saturday night.  It was quite odd considering how warm it has been lately.

But no I will just stay neutral.  I have only learned from CrazyKate that AF won't arrive until after test day due to the hrt tablets.  Anyone else on here able to confirm this?  I was never told this by the nurse


----------



## MaryC

Trish, try and stay calm (yes I know easier said than done!!) it could well be implantation and it is unlikely that it is anything negative especially at this early stage. Also I wouldn't take too much notice of the blood, especially if it was that tiny that you had to look up close for it, maybe your reading to much into it and doing nothing other that scaring yourself!

Mary


----------



## MaryC

Ladies, on a completely trivial note!! Is anyone watching Brothers & Sisters OMG Rob Lowe is so gorgeous  , he is actually getting better looking with every episode.


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Mary - the words of wisdom!!  I will put it behind me and have been to the loo since and nothing so I probably am over-reacting!  OK snapping out of it right now!! 

As for Rob Lowe - HANDS OFF - HE'S MINE!    I love that show and I love him!  DH and I cried at last weeks episode about the baby.    So so sad.


----------



## MISSY97

Hey all

Weeza doing well thanks for asking.

Mary my next scan is at 13/14 weeks haven't had word yet still waiting impatiently for the letter to arrive so at least have a date...... Good Luck on Wednesday with your scan!!

Trishy don't panic it could be implantation spotting as the other girls have said, try not to worry too much until there is more and brighter!!!! I had bad back pain and cramping through most of my 2ww and especially about a week after et...............  I think i read somewhere it can be anything from 6 to 12 days after ovulation or ec so yours is ok if this is right..... but don't quote me?

Hi to everyone else....

Missy xx


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Missy - going to forget I ever saw it!!

Quote for the day which is very relevant to us all -

"When Love and Skill Work Together, Expect a Masterpiece"  

Sorry Mary, I know you hate these calendar quotes but I think this is a nice one!  Let's hope for lots of little masterpieces!


----------



## SUNNY2007

Trishy if i remember it says either on the schedule form or the test paper that if your test is neg then stop taking the hrt and your af will arrive a few days later so i take it from that that your af will not come until you stop hope that helps


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all

Great news re ur scan Annie

Thinking of you 4 girlies on the 2ww - it's so tough with AF symtoms throughout due to the dam pessaries but we're all rooting for you! 

Trishy that "spotting" could well be implantation bleeding so it could be well a good sign!  Also ur backache sounds promising!  Hang in there babes!  

Good luck with ur scan Mary.  Mine next Tuesday!

Galaxy Girl how u doing?

PM sent Tedette

S

xx


----------



## shoppingqueen

Sunny

Your twins are absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Loved the footage - was blubbing my eyes out!
The sheer joy radiates through the whole video & its wonderful to see how dreams really can come true!

Wishing the 4 of you every future happiness!

Love

Sharon
xx


----------



## galaxy girl

Trishy i was told no AF until after test day too.  

I'm doing good SQ - just super busy today!


----------



## Mrs AB

Trish - hopefully what you've experienced was implantation bleed and nothing else   .  Remember to keep taking it easy and stay positive.  

I don't know about you lot but not only is my bum aching but my boobs are now too!!!!  These blinkin Pessarys are doing my head in!!!!

Had a lovely luke warm bath this morning.  Loved every, goosepimply minute of it.  Not!

Be back later!

A


----------



## MaryC

Anita, the sore boobs are a very good sign!!! I was in agony with mine, especially when first pregnant!

Mary


----------



## Trishy

Anita - you seem to have sensitive boobs quite often!  I never even get sore boobs before AF, let alone after ET!  I think I am odd! 

Maybe I am lucky as I have heard they can be quite painful and some of my larger booby friends say they have had to wear a bra to bed at the start of their pregnancy! So it's a good sign for you even if it is a pain in the butt (ooops - you have one of those too!  Ha ha!   How is the bum now?)

My boobs have definitely got slightly larger to look at already but considering they are very small to start with DH just laughed when I said I was going to turn into Jordan after ET!!   I would love big boobs if only for 9 months just to see what it's like!!


----------



## Mrs AB

My darling - small but perfectly formed I'm sure!!!  Yes my boobs are an absolute nightmare they were the worst they've ever been when I started Stimms - I mean, wearing a bra was enough to drive me crazy!!!!  It may be a good sign but to be honest I don't really want to read too much into anything yet - it's early days...................

For all of you wanting an update on my bum - it's still sore!!!

A


----------



## Trishy

At least your bum is providing some entertainment today!  Would you not phone the nurses and ask if they can do anything to help it?  I am sure they have heard it all before.

I am so bored in work which is making this waiting even harder!  

My DH says that more than a handful is a waste in terms of boobs (fortunately he has small hands so is more than satisfied!)  

I know what you mean about not wanting to read into anything so let's all try to forget about our symptoms and talk about rubbish instead!  No change there then!!  

I am going to a fortune teller on the 21st - should be fun!!  Anyone else enjoy them?  I only ever believe what I want to believe.  It turns out it's going to be on the night of the day I test!  Hopefully it will cheer me up or be full of dreams one way or the other!  Maybe I am mad going that day!


----------



## Mrs AB

Trish - the last time I went to a Fortune Teller (I was about 17) I was told that I would have twins.........................hmmmmmm, Mrs AB gently strokes her chin.................I instantly informed this stupid person that they were wrong and laughed in his face and he replied 'no, you will have twins and I think it's going to be really good for you'........whatever, although Mrs AB is secretly hoping that this person is right!!!!!!

[fly]Right, if we're gonna change subject, how about Sex and the City!!!!!!!  [/fly]

I love it, love it, love it!!!! And can't wait to see the new film!!!

A


----------



## Trishy

I want to go see it too but somehow I don't think there will be many DH's agreeing to go!!


----------



## Mrs AB

Yeah, my DH said it wasn't up for discussion - he likes SATC and was glued to the last series but I don't think he's ready to admit to liking it publicly yet!


----------



## Trishy

Heh Anita

I found this page while looking around FF and it's good info if anyone on the 2WW is interested:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0


----------



## Annie70

Trishy - I had a brown bleed just when I wiped on 4dp3dt. I'm convinced it was my implantation. I did have a strong beta after and the little bean is measuring as if I implanted early so, you never know with you!! Hope it is implantation!  

Missy - just booked my nuchal translucency scan for June 17th. Though, it sounds as if your wait is equally long. Dh is v. disappointed as they told me the room to the scan is too small to have dhs in it so he'll have to sit outside the room.  

SQ - how are you feeling?

Anita - I think I want to see Sex in the City but will not bother asking dh. Actually, last time I went to a fortune teller, it was years ago in Salem, CT (where they had the witch trial). She said that I would have a boy and a girl in that order. Let's see if she is right..

Janners - I'm so happy, gym is getting easier every week - definitely realise how much the stims took it out of me. Have an appt with a trainer for a new gym schedule for pg women. He did a great one for my friend when she was pg.


----------



## paulmghty

Hi everyone

good to see some BFP's on the site - congrats to you all and good luck to those on the dreaded 2ww. I'm hoping to start my next ICSI in June. First set of test for miscarriage have come back normal thank goodness.

Trishy - sorry to be negative but your AF can arrive before test day and isn't always halted by the HRT. My first ICSI I was due to test on the Thursday and my AF came the Sunday before (10 days after ET) - I was gutted. I do know other girls that this has happened to as well. Sounds like you could be having implantation bleeding. I'm crossing my fingers for you. It's so hard not to analyse everything on the 2ww. I drive myself mad.

Hope everyone else is well.

Pauline


----------



## Trishy

Hi Pauline.

I am not going to read into it either way and it really was such a tiny dot that I almost think I imagined it!!  So I will not worry about it unless i get any more.  That's odd about you getting AF early.  A lot of us here have been told the hrt would ensure you always get to test day either way.  That's disappointing to learn as I was hoping to never have the fear of knicker watching!

Glad you are pleased with your test result so hopefully this is good for future treatment.


----------



## paulmghty

Hi Trishy

When I went through my first ICSI I was never told that my AF could come earlier and to be honest I wish someone could have warned me and I might not have been so gobsmacked. I really remember feeling cheated because I never got to test day. A friend of mine has taken her AF before test date on 3 occassions. I'm not sure why some do and some don't to be honest. It's a real  rollercoaster this IF malarky isn't it? There is lots of confusion around much of the treatment. Everyone is told to wait til the end of the 2ww before testing however my last 2 treatments I tested around the 10day mark (when AF hadn't arrived) and got BFP's both times. I told my consultant that I had done this thinking she'd give off to me but she suprised me by saying that you can test around the 10 day mark. The trigger injection should be out of your system after about 7 days. I would really love to hold out til test day before testing but the wait drives me mad and I'd rather know than wonder.  

You are absolutely right not to read into things either way cause you could go mad!  Are you taking the 2ww off work? 

Pauline


----------



## Trishy

Well I am going to wait until test day if I can.  Maybe with it being an FET I will make it to test day as I have been on the hrt for quite a while now.  I can't understand why some girls have been told the hrt will stop AF coming in that case?  I will think positively until proven otherwise as yesterday was a down day and I can feel myself lifting today.

Back at work today after FET on Wednesday then off again next Tuesday for the rest of the week.


----------



## paulmghty

I have decided that I am going to wait til test date on my next treatment. I’m not going to even buy any tests this time. I am ashamed to admit how many times I tested during my last pregnancy! My local chemist must think I’m a nut. I got so embarrassed I sent my poor DH to buy them. Then I discovered you could buy them on ebay so I did that instead.
I think we have to think positively don’t we? We don’t have much choice and I believe that whatever will be will be. I was on HRT for ages too when I had my FET. If you get a BFP as far as I remember you have to stay on the pessaries for another 3 weeks until your first scan. I never made it that far. The royal say they have a higher success rate with FET’s than fresh cycles. Did you know that? 
Not sure about the whole thing about telling people that the HRT will stop AF appearing. It was when I started reading the 2ww diaries that I realised lots of us don’t make it til test date.


----------



## Trishy

Do you not also stay on hrt after a BFP?  I would need to double check but I think they said if it's positive I would need to phone them and arrange to buy more tablets.  I'll have a look tonight, maybe it's the pessaries I am thinking of


----------



## paulmghty

Actually you are right. I did stay on the tablets AND the pessaries come to think of it. My GP gave me a prescription for them. Prognova tablets they were. Cyclogest pessaries. Something has just clicked with me. Have you been told that the prognova tablets will stop AF? That might be right. I'm getting confused I think. I know that cyclogest pessaries don't stop AF but maybe prognova will.


----------



## paulmghty

by the way if you get a BFP make sure you get your GP to write you a prescription as you will only pay prescription charges for your meds as opposed to buying them from the Royal


----------



## MaryC

If you get a BFP all your prescriptions are free and dental too until the baby is 1 year old.

Mary


----------



## MaryC

Pauline, 

Sorry if this is a painful question for you but I was just wondering on your last pregnancy when you discovered the m/c at nearly 12 weeks, was that the first scan you had had during that pregnancy? was it also a case that you had no idea you had m/c?

Mary


----------



## paulmghty

MaryC  - I know prescriptions for pregnant women are free but I had to pay for my prescription as although I got a BFP I hadn't had the confirmation scan. Maybe I should have questioned that at the time. Will do in the future if I'm in the same situation. Do you not have to produce documentation to the chemist to prove you are pregnant?


----------



## paulmghty

MaryC - for my last pregnancy I'd had my 7 week scan then had some bleeding the following week so I had another scan to confirm the pregnancy was still ongoing which it was. The miscarriage was discovered at my first antenatal booking in appointment. They scanned me first and that's when it was discovered. I had no idea. All the bleeding had stopped and I was feeling great. That's why it was such a shock.


----------



## galaxy girl

I was defiantly told that the Meds for a FET will mean you won't bleed until after you stop the meds. It is different for a fresh cycle were you can bleed before the 2 weeks. I think they told me that so that I wouldn't read into the not bleeding before the end of the 2 weeks as being a good sign!

Hope everyone is good - my headaches have finally subsided and apart from a random cold I feel good today.


----------



## paulmghty

galaxy girl - that is probably correct although to be honest I was never told about af one way or the other. I started bleeding one week after my FET even though I was still on the meds. Technically I'd had a chemical pregnancy as the pregnancy had never been confirmed by scan. In some of the FET 2ww diaries there have been cases where girls have gotten pregnant only to discover M/MC at their first scan. They are told they won't start miscarrying til they stop the meds but this is simply not true. There seems to be a lot of incorrect information out there it's hard to know what to believe!


----------



## Trishy

I double checked and yes I am on Progynova tablets and Cyclogest pessaries right through until test day and if it's a BFP then I have to stay on them until my first scan 3 weeks later.

Galaxy - I am so glad you are feeling better with the headaches.   You are obviously reacting the way i did and once they die off hopefully they will not return.  I have been feeling great since my headaches stopped. And you are right in saying not to read into not having a bleed until the test is done.  Although to be honest I prefer it this way so I am not knicker watching!  Hope you are keeping your spirits up!


----------



## Mrs AB

Evening ladies - had a BBQ tonight: pork chops with a honey, soy and lime marinade with roasted Baby Potatoes, fried onions and side salad....................hmmm, hmmmmm, hmmmmmm....................I ate too much but I don't care!!!!!

I have been having cramps/shooting pains on and off all day - has anyone else had these?

A


----------



## paulmghty

Anita

It's quite common to get shooting pains and af type pains during the 2ww. my last 2 treatments I had them and I went on to get a BFP both times. You spend the whole 2ww thinking AF is going to appear. Your barbecue sounds lovely. I've just had a bean and lentil roast from M & S - it was horrible. Am craving a curry chip now.


----------



## pink tulip

Hey girls,

Anita - I'm having quite alot of stabbing pains today...I think it's natural but doesn't make it pleasant. I also have a massive belly on me. I am eating alot and doing very little exercise but I think this is more bloating than anything.....don't worry I'm not doing the pregnancy walk + stroking of belly that one of my friends does throughout her pregnancies,,,,,it just drives me nuts 
Feeling the need for lots of rest.....I've been on the go all day, even though I'm off and feeling heavy and tired in  myself this evening
Sometimes the fear of doing the preg test just completely overwhelms me...like it did about half an hour ago....it's just so big I can't get my head around it
Went to framar health and got some flaxseed to held with number twosies....still no joy. I'm sure if I could go my tummy wouldn't be so bloated


----------



## Mrs AB

Any of you enjoy a good book?  Have you ever enjoyed a book soooo much, that you've read a few times?  Well, I have and I lost the book in question and I can't remember the title or the author - but it had a basket of eggs on the front cover (how appropriate!!) - does this ring a bell with any of you?  I would love to read it again - I just can't remember the bloody title!

Pauline - thanks for your reply.  I'm assuming the pains are probaby coming from my ovaries because of the EC procedure?

A


----------



## paulmghty

Anita I read a lot of books and the basket of eggs cover is ringing a bell somewhere. What was the story? - might jog my memory. After IVF our ovaries are swollen cause of all the follicles so that would cause pain esp when they start to settle down and get back to normal size. Pains and cramping are supposedly a side effect of the pessaries too but as the pains are so similar to AF pains it's so damn hard to distinguish between them.


----------



## paulmghty

This weather is doing strange things to me. I went out on Saturaday and bought me a new car - Peugeot 206 convertible. Love it! Don't get it til Wednesday - bet you all any money the good spell will break then. Sod's law!


----------



## pink tulip

Thanks for PM, Missey 
I'm off to bed everyone....another day down....10 to go


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone, 

Hope all you PUPO ladies are keeping ok?        

Morning to everyone else  

Oooh, Janners, love your photos. There are totally fairies in the Bluebell Glen and I want to read her book!!  . I think kids should have a huge imagination, just like when I see 3 swans together (not very often) I always think they are the Children of Lir   Imagination is great!!! Yay for Buddy the mountaineer!!! I love his happy face !!!

Had the Worlds Most Boring Training yesterday. A whole day of it!! Everyone was like     too much and worst of all nothing new that we didn't already know.  

Got my letter from Craigavon yesterday, telling me to ring and make my review appt with Mr Heasley but we are seeing him privately next Friday. Wonder how long the waiting list is at the min.... will ask when I ring and explain.......

My sis and I took the nephews to Dundonald on Sat. Indiana Land is definately not even half as good as it used to be   blinking Health & Saftey. Ice skating was brill, the boys were getting the hang of it well and I stayed upright!!! Yay me!!


----------



## Trishy

Morning all!

I am not getting any of these pains you girls are talking about but I am going to put that down to the fact that I had a break after EC and my ovaries were all settled down before ET.  It's funny how you all want no pain and I want some to show me there is something going on in there!  It's hard to believe they are in there but I KNOW they are before anyone says I am like a stuck record!!!!  It's like being told to believe in UFOs even though you can't see them!  Very hard to get your head round!!

I am debating with myself - do I test on Wednesday or Thursday?

Wednesday - because it is test day but going out that evening and don't want to be all sad while out if the worst happens

Thursday - so I can say I have done the full 2WW and am officially 'late' even though it's only a psychological reason and also I can do it first thing with morning wee!

I think it will be Thursday!!  I would love to wait until Saturday as DH will be with me all day then and not have to rush off to work and leave me all alone but it wouldn't leave me enough time to get more tablets if it's a BFP.

Anyway, enough about me.

Anita and PT - glad you are both coping ok.  Hope Berta is OK

Tedette - how are you?


----------



## janners1

Mornin'  

Myleene (though I hate her, kinda) is wearing a mega gorg top this morning on LK Today.  

I am convinced that there are fairies in Bluebell Glen, it is the most magical place I have ever seen. Which reminds me, the lady whose kids I took photos of was telling me that the wee boy was a 'surprise' and she was so shocked to find out she was expecting a boy because she was raised with 3 sisters and had no experience of boys. She said she was so freaked out that she bought a book called Raising Boys, and she told me some of the stuff in it. SO interesting!! I might buy it just because so much stuff she was saying made sense. I love books like that. My mum bought me and my sisters one called The Birth Order book - because she read it and it freaked her out how true it was. How whatever order you are born in your family determines the person you will become. Very interesting!!

Anyhoo, that was a tangent. Funny I got a letter from Craigavon too yesterday to say I had a review appointment with Doc Heasley. This made me laugh. Had I been waiting on this letter and not gone private I would be in the nuthouse by now!! That's almost a year since my last NHS Heasley appointment!!!!!!!!!

Did you get to go in to Indiana Land?!! 

I'm sooo tired...have been scrapping myself out of bed at 6am in the hope of getting stuff achieved before I am lured outside by the sunshine


----------



## Trishy

Heh Janners - sounds to me like you are scraping yourself out of bed to watch LK Today!!!  If I find it hard getting out of bed, my DH normally asks was the operation a success?  The one to remove the mattress from my back!  He thinks he's a comedian!  

Weeza and Janners - glad you both got your letters, sounds like your timing is working out the same as mine did where after all the waiting the private and nhs try have come at the same time!  I expect my NHS letter any time now!  At least you can keep it as a back up plan but hopefully none of us will need it.  Are you both excited to get started now or a little scared?  You don't need to be, we are all here to listen seeing as you have had to put up with so much from me!


----------



## weeza82

Yes I got a sneaky run in round Indiana Land, but they have done away with the ball pits and rope nets for climbing. It's all very boring now really. No fun. The Freefall is still there, but they wouldn't let me go down it (I asked and everything   )

I totally agree on the Birth Order thing. My sis, the middle one is the middle child personified. I have the eldest child traits as well!!!

I can't believe you are getting a letter now for Mr Heasley!!! WTF? 

Trishy, Thursday sounds like a good choice for testing


----------



## janners1

LOL Trishy!!!!!!!! I always have the telly on from about 8am cause that's when I start to get bored of my own company and the puppies are still in bed! Sometimes I'll have the itunes blasting, sometimes a wee bit of LK!! 

It would be pointless for me to go see Heasley again now. Last time he wrote us our Traub referral and sent us on our merry way. So there's no real point in wasting an appointment when someone else could be bumped up the list...unless I should go and tell him the story with DH? Although I'm sure the Urologist will forward the notes to him.

Me and DH have had about 3 major heart-to-hearts since we got our news, but we are on exactly the same page at the minute and it is a bit of a relief. Last night in bed Dh said half joking, "do you want to talk about feelings and stuff", and I was like "no, we are done with that for the minute" and he said "thank gawd, I was worried I was gonna grow a vagina"!!!!!


----------



## weeza82

janners1 said:


> he said "thank gawd, I was worried I was gonna grow a vagina"!!!!!




Eeeeee. just seen your doggy pics FANTASTIC!!!!! I love the boxer in the foreground ones, really like the slobberspace pics . But why are the the dogs snouts strapped? And what is with the Indiana Jones outfit? It's Tandragee for crying out loud!!!


----------



## Trishy

Janners - despite all the joking I think it is so sweet your DH even asked if you want to discuss how you feel.  I can never talk to my DH about anything to do with the treatment as he is not one for expressing feelings.  He said the other day I had absolutely no reason to be down and that was that!  I know he is trying to stay strong and positive but if I didn't have you lot I honestly think I would go mad!  

So a big THANK YOU to you all  

Thanks Weeza - Thursday it is!  

Janners - is the Heasley appointment your next NHS appointment then?  I would definitely go to every single appointment you are offered or else you run the risk of being taken off the list.  You are best to get right to the very top of the nhs list and then putting it on hold while you go private then it's just a case of starting straight away when ready.  At very least you need to phone him and explain what stage you are at and NEVER assume they will be forwarded all results.  Honestly please keep on top of every appointment offered and make sure every doctor who calls for you knows exactly what stage you are at so they all have the same info.  I would hate for you to miss out on the NHS try.  I last saw the NHS consultant in November 2006 when I was told it would be at least another year before I get to the top and I am only now expecting the letter in the next 2 months!  I also waited 9 months in the meantime to get this private appointment and am so glad I have the HNS as a back up when it comes.  So please do contact them and get as far up as you can at this stage.

Sorry Janners - that sounded like a lecture!


----------



## MaryC

Morning ladies,

Weeza, even though you are going to see Mr Heasley for a private app I would still book in for the NHS app with him in case he wants to see you again then you can use the NHS app and won't have to to pay, also the app will be quicker than if you have to Wait for a private app again, if you don't need the nhs app you can always cancel it!

Trish, if I were you I'd test on the Tuesday then if it's not good news then you have time to start getting your head around it before the following night out. Will your DH be taking the day off when you test? 

Pauline, you don't need proof that you are pregnant when you go to collect a prescription, you just sign the relevant section on the back of the prescription.

I've been a little worried for the past couple of days as I've been getting very bad shooting pains (they are very different from the usual muscle pain etc!) I've been putting off phoning the assessment unit in CAH because I have my app tomorrow and so don't want to be over reacting and wasting their time but I think I may have to give them a call for reassurance at least!!!

Mary


----------



## janners1

Trishy - but I am on the list with Traub, not Heasley? That's why I thought it was funny, how crap the NHS system is. It's like you are two people - private janners and nhs janners...so stoopid!!!! I dunno even know if I want to trust my ovaries to the nhs to be honest.  

Weeza - how cheeky am I putting those pics up?!!! If you only knew what we went through to get those boxer pics LOL!! I did love the dogs though - and some of them were so naughty, it just made me laugh!


----------



## MaryC

Janners as far as they are concerned you Private janners and nhs jannersa re two different people, I think it would be a very big mistake for you to think that they are aware of what is going on with your tx, or future tx. Follow up the nhs as if you have no intention of going private, keep them both separate.

Mary


----------



## Trishy

Janners - me confused!!  Are you private through the Royal?  I was and I was supposed to be on the private list (and NHS list just to confuse you more) both with Professor McClure.  I only ever saw Prof McClure 2 times throughout all my appointments so far (both nhs and private) and a total of 3 other doctors managed to have a look at my fandango throughout the whole private appointment!  So private through the Royal does not mean private!  And to be assigned one doctor does not mean he will look after you throughout!

Weeza - same goes for you.  Always keep on top of nhs appointments!

Mary - do you not think Tuesday is a bit early to test?  I think I need to know I have made it to the full 2 weeks!  Don't know now but would not believe the result if I tested a day early!

Mary I think you should make that call to re-assure yourself.  I am sure it is just your body adapting to cope with twins so it's something you have never experienced before!  Good luck with the scan tomorrow and let me know how you get on with the phone call.

Janners - just saw all the pics and the dogs are gorgeous.  I walk Elvis with one of those training leads round his nose too and it really helps to reduce the amount of pulling he does.  Can't believe your wee baby made it up that mountain!   Did you carry him at all?  I bet he slept loads when he got home!


----------



## Trishy

Janners - what I am trying to say is do as Mary says and keep both appointments seperate until you get to the point where you are starting treatment with one or the other.  With the private you will need to pay all the money the day you collect your drugs and then you can see where you are at with the nhs list!


----------



## Trishy

Mary - no DH will be with me for the test at 6 in the morning then he will go straight to work and I will be on my own so that is making me slightly more nervous.  However I go to the zoo on Tuesday for my nephews birthday and if I test in the morning I would have my family with me all day at the zoo to cheer me up if needs be so that might be a good idea after all!  Would it be too early to test?


----------



## paulmghty

MaryC - will know for the future about the prescriptions. You'd think my GP might have told me that when she was giving me my prescription. You should phone the unit for reassurance. They might scan you today just for piece of mind? The Royal were great with me when I was spotting - told me to come down anytime I needed a reassurance scan.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Trishy 6am will be fine -  we tested at 6am last week as we had decided that if it was a BFP that we wanted to tell my parents b4 my Dad & bro went to work (Dh's parents in England)


Pauline  terrific news re the initial blood tests - not long now til ur freeby!  This was ours so feeling lucky for u

Sharon
xxx


----------



## Trishy

Thanks SQ, I meant though was day 13 rather than day 14 too early to test to get a definite result?  Or should I wait the full 14 days? It would mean I am not alone afterwards if I test a day early


----------



## shoppingqueen

I'm no expert but have heard that u won't get a false BFP - the HCG from the pregynl is out of ur bod bout 10 days after that inj.  Lotsa women on this site & INUK have tested 3 days early & got a BFP so reckon the day b4 should be ok.  But I'm no expert!  

I was too much of a wuss to do it early tho!    

See wot the others say!  Good luck!

S
xxx


----------



## shoppingqueen

Trishy I'm a tube - forgot u had a FET so ignore my waffle re the pregynl.  Reckon even LESS chance of u getting a false BFP as obv you haven't had recent HCG injection!

S
xxx


----------



## Trishy

Well with me doing FET there is no pregnyl injection this time so that's not an issue but I am a big wuss too!  There would be nothing worse getting a BFP and it being false!  I HATE DECISION MAKING!!!!


----------



## MaryC

Ok Trish this is what you should do.................. test on the day you're meant to so that means you get to enjoy the day out at the zoo either way. I can be about on the Wednesday for you for when you have tested to either celebrate or console!!

Mary


----------



## Trishy

You would just think it's all ME ME ME today!!!!  I think it's time I shut up!!  Thanks Mary.  I will go home and ponder!  

Did you phone CAH yet?


----------



## paulmghty

Trishy - SQ is right - you didn't take pregnyl this time so you can't get a false positive. You should be able to test a day earlier and trust that result. Do whatever feels right for  you. Like I said before, I have always tested early but I'm the sort of person who can't wait til Christmas day to open her presents.


----------



## paulmghty

How are you doing SQ? When is your scan? Have you any symptoms yet?

Was talking to Dr McManus the other day. I was to be reactivated on the Waiting list last Tuesday when I was up for the second set of blood tests but as usual the waiting list lot are playing silly. Even though Dr McManus called them the day I had my review with her and told them to send for me in June, they said they couldn't reactive me until she called them. Pretty hard when she's off on maternity leave (she knew she would be and that's why she called them and told them to put a note beside my name on the list in the first place)

I told them that and they basically told me that wasn't their problem. Started going on about waiting lists and the NHS blah blah. Told them I was a nurse in the NHS and didn't require a lecture about waiting lists and how the NHS worked. Anyway phoned Joanne's secretary who said she'd try to contact her and get back to me. Advised me to put in a formal complaint. That evening got a call from Dr McManus. She said she'd spoken to the waiting list lot and I'd been reactivated.

So now it's just a matter of waiting for my June letter. Have to start taking the pill on my June period so I reckon I'm looking at EC around end of August/start of September. It's nicer downregging with the pill as you don't have to take the spray for as long. Hate the spray - it gives me awful headaches.


----------



## janners1

Trishy take a leaf outta my book and just start peeing now!!!!!! I'll post you some of my big bag of cheapo preggo tests and just go for it!    

jest kiddin'

BTW I was private through the Royal to get my initial appointment and then decided I didn't want to go there after Traub told me his private waiting list times. I never went to the Royal on NHS at all.

Buddy made it - and he also lapped us I'm sure with all his running back and forward between his new friends! He was sooo happy, his wee tongue was out the whole time. I talked to Keith the dog guy before I decided Buddy should come and he said that little dogs can do that kind of walking with a lot more ease than bigger dogs. Because their wee legs mean they can ramble through the stones and uneven surfaces etc. I was worried we might have to carry him, but not at all! He slept solid through Sunday and Monday!!! I was so proud of him, he's such a pet. They have a big photo of him up in the gym now with 'honorary member' on it LOL!!


----------



## shoppingqueen

PM sent to u Paulmgthy

SQ

XXX


----------



## Trishy

Love the Honorary Member thing  

I must say I was worried about her walking that far too when I heard but she has done you really proud.  I don't think I would risk Elvis on a walk like that incase he got too tired because there is no way I could carry 5 stone of drooling mess up a mountain!!  But he would also be in his element in those surroundings!

As for tests - not yet thanks!!!! I think I have made a decision though (at last I hear you say!) but I am going to test on Tuesday before the zoo and be done with it.  From what I have read it won't be too early and I don't think I can get a false BFP which would be far worse than getting a false BFN.  Then I can test again on the Wednesday just to confirm the result for sure. As soon as I got off the bed after ET and put my clothes on, without being allowed to even have a seat, the nurse handed me a foil cup and pregnancy test and said "if it's negative fill in this form and post back and if it's positive then phone us.  Bye!"

Let's just hope Dr Traub was right that as it was the embryologist's last ET in 17 years it might bring me luck!!


----------



## janners1

Aye, well that's what Keith said - he wouldn't risk it with the likes of a lab or a bigger dog because the have long awkward legs and lots more bodyweight to carry about. Buddy does get some good walks like, but nothing near 4 hours straight up a mountain side!!   

(Neither do I and it was quite a shock to my system!!)

I am trying to edit a wedding but it is far too sunny...maybe I should sit in the sun for an hour and then come back to it


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi everyone I hope your all well,My computer is giving me a hard time.This warning thing keeps coming up about a worm in the system so its back to the man to sort it out.....
Trishy I'm petrified of testing,so good luck with the early test.I think iv tested in most shopping center loo's in the north.I keep saying I wont then I'm in super drug buying a test.I'm a nightmare...Your right to have stuff planned if its the wrong answer,The zoo is a good mood lifter.Anyway we need you here bright and alert Thursday morning for support.You can be are first positive to get us started!
Anita I hope your butts feeling a bit better.Your bodies been through a lot the pain has to come from somewhere.
Pink tulip how are you?Was it you who had the num 2 prob? I think the anesthetic does that and I suppose like trishy said abot Anita's butt,we don't want to push,I hope your sorted.
I feel fine sadly.I wanted signs but nothing.I cant sleep because its so warm and the worry that I was warm when I should have been cold(implantation chill!)The pain in my ovaries had gotten much better,my boobies feel a bit bruised but better than they where.So nothing.
Roll on next week so we can hear Trishys news..I might stay in complete denial and never test.Already look pregnant....i might just get away with it!!!!


----------



## MISSY97

I was given a form to fill out for free prescriptions at my booking in appointment with the midwife... You get a certificate then to say you qualify for them.....

Missy xx


----------



## galaxy girl

Janners your review with Mr. Heasley may be the one that he refers you to the Royal  for NHS treatment so def go! Then at least you get on the NHS list even if you never have to use your go. It took about 8 months from Mr. Heasely referring us to actually get our names down on the NHS list. We had our review with him about a month after our 3rd IUI failed and that is when he referred us to the Royal. He also referred us to Origin at my request a few months later! It wasn't until we got to Origin that we discovered about the male factor - so I feel that that year and a half we spent doing IUI was a total waste of time.


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi trishy i was babd and tested on day 8 and got bfp


----------



## Mrs AB

Sunny, you were a naughty girl!!!!  Did you have a good idea beforehand then?


----------



## pink tulip

All this talk of testing early is getting me in the mood  It is sooo tempting. It's also gonna be really hard for me cos Anita, Berta and Trishy - you're all gonna test before me. I think I might test on Thursday morning (Day 13) instead of Friday as my Mum is coming from Donegal to stay with me and will still be there on thursday. It would be lovely to be able to share the news with her in person if it's positive

For anyone who is concerned about my bowel habits, I am glad to announce that things are starting to move. I am still very bloated and look about 3 months preggers.    The all bran did the trick with me I think.

My crampiness hasn't been too bad today and no sore boobies at all yet.

Berta - glad to hear you're feeling good...try not to analyse the lack of side effects.....it doesn't seem to mean much either way. I've been reading the thread for 2week wait diaries- it is interesting to see how different people feel before getting a BFP

Anita, Trish - How are you guys this evening


----------



## holly01

anyone watching bbc2


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi PT - I'm not too bad - my bum is no longer achin!!!!!  Thank goodness........................just counting down the days babe!  Got a text from myMIL this morning - this was what she wrote:

How is the mother of my grandchildren today?  No pressure then!!!!!!!

Can't believe she sent that!  I'm panicking as it is for frig sake!

A


----------



## SUNNY2007

cant say i really had any symptoms.  The first time i had a slight spotting day 8 but didnt feel at all pregnant.  The 2nd time the only i remember is my (.)(.) were more firm but not sore and no other symptoms.  Just had an instinct but when i had a strong stabbing pain and a bled at 5 weeks i thought that was it but my hcg was over 1000 at 5 weeks which is very high i was relieved


----------



## Trishy

I'm good tonight.  

For all the 2WW girls please do not be tempted to test early on my account.  I would hate to be responsible for any false readings so if you can hold out then do.  I am only going to test 1 day early because I will not be alone then but otherwise I would prefer to wait until I am about 3 days past test day until Saturday but that wouldn't leave me any time to collect more hrt if positive.

It's good to hear some of you are feeling no symptoms either.  The only thing I notice (and I am looking hard!) is that my boobs are rounder and firmer and fill my bras properly for a change but they are not sore.  And only yesterday did my back starting getting sore.  It's ok until about 4pm then starts to get sore. Don't know if these things mean anything but I am sure if I wasn't looking for them then I wouldn't notice!  Only other thing is my lower belly is slightly firmer like when AF is on its way but that's it really, nothing else exciting to report!  

Anita - glad the bum is better!  You were the butt of all jokes!!  Ha ha - did you spot that!!!   Don't give up the day job did I hear you say!!

I actually think that's a lovely text!  You should take it as her being proud of you and that's her way of saying enjoy being PUPO!  So don't be too hard on her.

I had to laugh my Dad now asks me "What's it like today being PUPO then?" and my brother who lives in Barcelona was speaking to me through the computer and the last thing he said was "enjoy being pregnant!".  I am so glad eveyone knows my story as it helps me but I understand why some of you other girls feel you can't tell your families.  I do feel sorry for you that they would not be supportive.  

Sunny - can't believe you tested so early! You are so naughty. I would definitely be too scared to test so early incase it was a false result.  That would mean me testing the day after tomorrow!  Scarey - I am not mentally ready to test yet, but will I ever be, that's the question?


----------



## janners1

Mornin'!!!!!!

GG - out of interest...how come you did IUI without knowing about the male factor? Didn't they do SA before proceeding with IUI? What a waste of time for you.  

LOL Sunny I would be the same. I couldn't resist testing.  

Anita - glad your bum is back to normal form!!! How is the 2ww treating you? Can't believe your MIL sent you that text!! My MIL is the same - it is never about us having kids, it's about HER having grandkids LOL!!

Holly - what was on BBC2?

Berta - LOL at you poas in all the shopping centre loos!!!!!!    

Today I don't feel great    I feel like I have a bit of the man flu DH had last week. Plus, with the heat as well last night I had about 3 sleepwalking/hallucination incidents. One time I 'woke' and saw a spider the size of a hand hanging over DH's face. I did a commando roll out of bed and tried to turn the light on without luck. Hid in the bathroom then till DH promised it was gone. Another 2 similar incidents, one involving me slapping small spiders off DH's chest and another with me running to the corner of the bedroom...I am a FREAK!! My poor DH had such a bad night's sleep with me.

Anyhoo, The Apprentice tonight. Woohoo!!


----------



## weeza82

Morning!!!

Hope everyone is keeping well today. 

Mary, how are you, feeling better? Good luck for the scan today     

GG, how was MF missed by Mr Heasley?

Anita, oh, the pressure from your MIL   although the words are nice if you don't think too hard about it......(sorry, don't be cross)

Holly, what was on BBC2? I watched a doc on More 4 about Carnys!!! Fascinating!!!! Janners does the carnival come to your parents town? 

Janners, I dreamt last night that I had hit the car by reversing into our own garden wall without noticing and DH was raging!!! I hate dreams like yours. I quite often dream there is a spider crawling up towards my face (like in Arachnophobia) and I leap up or out of bed, half killing DH in the process   Did you have all 3 dreams last night? 

Oooh, it's the wedding fare apprentice tonight


----------



## Trishy

Morning girls  

I am going to do a little banana dance because I am officially half way through the 2WW!     

Janners - I often dream of spiders like that and sometimes wake up and say there is a spider on the pillow until DH convinces me there isn't and I go back to sleep.  I also had Mum check the curtains at home in my bedroom for a massive spider and she was so scared but turned out I was dreaming again!  We must all be freaks - although you seem to be the winner on this one!    Hope the 'flu' does not take hold.

Weeza - morning! Hope you are well today.  What date is your first appointment again?

Mary - good luck today for the scan - I am sure it will all be fine  

Galaxy - I can't believe either that they did not check for MF before putting you through so much treatment.  I think I would have complained but that won't get you back all that heartache and wasted time.  You must be very angry about it all.  

Anita, Berta, Pink Tulip, Tedette - anything to report today??  Anything new    I am surprised how slowly time is going (I don't know why I should be surprised but I am!)

Well I decided to tell DH this morning in the car on the way to work (the best place to tell him something important so he can't run away!! ) that I am going to test 1 day early.  I told him I had asked the experts (you lot!) he smiled and then said he was happy enough for me to test early.  I said it felt like a very long first week and asked what he thought and he said yes it was very long (so he does think about it after all! ) 

I was initially staying over at Mum's house on Monday night so I could have a lie in before the zoo and not have to get up early and travel from Banbridge with DH who will be working but I have decided to stay at home so we are together for the big moment.  DH didn't realise this and said all sadly "do you not want me to be there when I test?  " thinking I was going to test at Mum's house on Tuesday morning.  So he was all pleased when I said of course I wanted to be with him.  No way I would have it any other way!


----------



## Mrs AB

Morning girls!!!!  MIL was on the phone............   She seems to think that the success rate of IVF increases if you make it to the 2ww - basically she's doing my head in!  

I'm back to work tomorrow!!      I could see it far enough at the minute - I could easily take the next week off too!  Just have to remember to stay calm......................

Trishy congrats on being half-way through!!!  I'll be at my half-way point tomorrow!  It's actually going in a little quicker than I first imagined - which is a good thing!  

I think we need to stop analysing all our side effects/symptoms - we'll end up going crazy!!!!     TBH, it's just too soon to probably be experiencing any pregnancy symptoms - don't you think?  

A


----------



## janners1

Oh we are all freaks then!!!!!!!! Weeza I did have 3 dreams last night. One shortly after we went to bed, one around 1am as I woke up after it and looked at my watch, and then another one around 5am. My temp is high anyway with this man flu but it was soooo hot in this house last night. My poor wee furry babies are walking around panting and guzzling gallons of water! They are even sleeping on the tiled floor because they can't stick anywhere else!!

Oh Mary, I forgot to wish you good luck for your scan today! Is this when we find out how many?!

Weeza there is no carnival but in my sister's town they have a county fayre every summer and it is total freaksville. My sister goes to it and then texts us and phones us telling us about all the freaks eating corndogs on sticks and deep fried mars bars! It is great entertainment!! 

Speaking of, I forgot to tell you all I booked my flights for the arrival of baby Lilly last night!! I'm away from the 2nd to the 12th June. She says she has dropped really low and is having mild contraction pains. So exciting!! 

Trishy, glad you will be testing with DH there. Is there any chance of a false positive after ICSI? You know how people don't have enough HCG in them the first few days of a missed period, till it builds up? Just wondering...I had a friend who didnt get a positive till she was a week late, but then she could well have ovulated a bit later than she thought or something.


----------



## Trishy

Janners - as far as I know I can't get a false positive but there is a small chance of getting a false negative like your friend but it is almost totally reliable by day 13 post ET.  I will test again on day 14 to confirm but hopefully the result I get will be the true one (and a positive one  ) If you are asking me to wait an extra week you may check me in to a mental home now!!


----------



## janners1

Oh sorry I meant false negative!! Getting myself all confused!!


----------



## janners1

Anita LOL at your MIL...sorry....but that sounded like something my mum would say!! And she would then give me figures from an article she read on the internet to back up her theory!!!!!!    

Just phone in sick to work and enjoy the sunshine  

When I was first trying to get preggo I discovered 2ww . com and I obsessed every month over 'symptoms'. Thing is 2ww symptoms are almost the exact same as preggo symptoms. But it is hard not to get caught up in it. DO NOT VISIT THAT SITE unless you want to lose hours of your life looking at other people's pee sticks for imaginary lines!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs AB

Jannnnnnnners!!!!!  How can you give me the details of that site and then ask me not to visit it!!!!!!  Mrs AB sticks out her bottom lip...............................lol


----------



## Trishy

Janners - are you mad?  Anita will never be able to control herself!!  

Yes false negative is possible but I would rather that than a false positive which would destroy me.  I think day 13 should be safe enough and now DH is all excited!!


----------



## janners1

SORRY     

But if I have to come round to your house and physically remove you from the computer I will do it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trishy

Wait till you see 2WW . com will suddenly crash due to too many people suddenly logging on!!


----------



## Trishy

Oh and Anita - don't mess with Janners - she is very strong!!    By the way one of the contestants on the first show of Gladiators on Sunday was called Janine - I nearly fell off my chair until I saw she was English but if she had had a Northern Irish accent, questions would have been asked!!


----------



## Mrs AB

[fly]       [/fly]
[fly]     [/fly]


----------



## weeza82

Oooh, Janners I would love the county fair!!! I totally need to live in smalltown/midwest america and do storm chasing this time of year 

Seriously, DO NOT go to 2ww.com It is appalling. It freaked me out. If you want a laugh and you are NOT on your 2ww, by all means, go and die laughing, but otherwise, nuh-uh, not good.

Repeat after me:

I have a good job.................... I have a good job..................I have a good job.......................


I don't like sunbathing anyway...........


----------



## Trishy

Anita - are you asking for trouble?  Or just plain mad picking a fight with Janners?

Weeza - I will be avoiding that site like the plague!  

Sorry: I don't have a good job......I love sunbathing!  I just can't lie - LET ME OUT!!


----------



## janners1

My favourite section is the pee on a stick forum. Trishy don't try and tell me you won't take pictures of your pee stick with your camera phone and ask people to determine if your line is visible!!!!    

Some of my own favourite 2ww symtoms have been - leg cramps (was actually from running too hard), heartburn (was actually from an indian meal),  twitchy eye (was actually tiredness), strange rash (was actually shingles)...I could go on.

Haven't been on there in a while...I lost days of my life on that site!!

Oh I did laugh that the first contestant on Gladiators was called Janine!!!!!! I think it's a sign...!!


----------



## Mrs AB

.................Or just an incredibly common name....................................   lol.................................lol.........................lol


----------



## janners1

***Janners peeks around and wonders where everyone went. Then she realises that she sent them all off to 2ww . com and will likely not be seeing them for a very, very long time***


----------



## Trishy

No I WILL RESIST!!!  I would just hate that site by the sounds of it!  Is there anyone on there with a sore bum  Hmmmm!!!!!

My plan is to take a picture of one of those digital ones where it actually says 'pregnant' and put it in my bump album!!  You can take the various bump pictures!!  And don't tell me you (being a photographer) won't take millions of pictures of a positive test stick!!


----------



## Mrs AB

Janners - just in case you're taking a pointy..................I'm kiddin' with ye!

DH went for a job interview today for Royal Mail - fingers crossed he gets that job!!!

A


----------



## Mrs AB

That was a low blow!!!!!


----------



## janners1

LOL!!!!!!!!!

Jealousy (of my name) will get you NOWHERE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs AB

Just out of curiousity - _did_ anyone mention having a sore bum??!!! I would hate to think that I was being given special treatment!


----------



## janners1

If I ever see a positive I will be blogging about it with closeups and everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!

People always say to me (when I am doing their photos) that my poor kids will be tortured with my camera, and it is so true!! I know what I am like with my dogs, so imagine a little kiddo around the house all day doing mega cute things. My sister is as bad - she took photos of my DNs first time on the naughty chair - it was the cutest thing I have ever seen (the naughty pout, the folded arms).


       for your DH Anita!!!!!!!!


----------



## janners1

Don't send me over there.....I will not return for a while if I go looking for sore bum posts in that forum!!!!!!!!


----------



## pink tulip

Jeez, you girls are in quare form form today  
I'm definately going to avoid that website like the plague...sounds like the recipe for insanity.
Anita - it sucks that you have to go back to work....could you take some time off sick? I am loving the fact that I am off til after my test day. Except for he fact that certain a***holes that I work with still keep texting and phoning me cos they know I'm not away. I think that is so out of order when you're on leave. 
LOL at your MIL. My MIL said to my DH - "make sure to tell her stay off the drink ( as if I was some sort of pisshead)....taking alchol is like taking the pill!!" Well really? If that were the case the population of this country and the world would be a helluva lot smaller!
I've been to Rushmere this morning for a wee dander - I actually thinks its really pants - got 2 magazines and a book to stock up on the reading material for the next couple of hours out in the sun. Then over to a neighbours house as she has just had a baby.....Tomorrow I have another baby visit to make in Newry. I'm surrounded my  the super-fertile 
Feeling great today....tummy pain has gone...I guess the ovaries have healed by now


----------



## Trishy

Hi PT - so glad you are feeling a bit more comfortable today.  Now you can really enjoy being PUPO!  And seeing those babies will just make you even more broody!  I think a baby always helps to cheer you up!

I never get called when on leave and I would be very annoyed if I was.  Or does that mean they don't think I am important enough to be needed??


----------



## Trishy

And what is it with everyone's MIL?


----------



## Lesley08

Hi all,
You girls on your 2ww are all doin great!! i dread that bit more than anything and am already trying to come up with innovative ways of fooling myself into thinking nothing unusual is goin on!!!

I am loving this weather - it makes everything else seem so much nicer and it encourges my students to bunk of class - not that I approve of such delinquent behaviour.....

Its a bit odd being part of this thread at such an intense time for the rest of you and having ages to go until my tx but I love keeping track of all the discussions and will stick my oar in now and again!!

So.... keep sane, although in many cases I think its too late for that judging by your posts!!!, and good luck to all.

lesley


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi everyone,Your all busy girls.
pink TULIP AM GLAD YOUR OVARY PAINS HAVE FADED,NOW YOU can  panic at every wee ache.
I cant wait anymore,Id bite my nails but that usually mean my period is on its way so I'm sitting on my hands.
Anita,glad the botty's cleared.I was thinking about it last night....your problem not your butt...You said you  had a tilted cervix thats probably like all the ovary pain we were getting but further back,Still glad your better...
I skudded myself,I said yesterday I was fine and no pains,Well i have had AF pains all night.I went out today to buy door handles over in duncrue industrial estate  and walking made it worse.I'm not having agonising pain but it def feels like AF.Now I'm miserable.
I'm away to the 2ww site to see if I can find one of the other nutters to compare with...


----------



## Annie70

When my MIL heard that we were expecting again, she told dh that she had been waiting for years for our second child and couldn't we have hurried up a bit! Dh told her we did IVF i.e., we had problems but she ignored it. This is from a woman who had 4 m/cs, one at 6mths and had given up having a second one until dh turned up 8 yrs later.   

Actually, I tried to keep my POAS for my baby album. But, they all faded so quickly that it wasn't worth while. So, don't use Clearblue nondigital tests if you think you will want to keep a BFP result!


----------



## Trishy

BERTA - DON'T DO IT - DON'T GO OVER TO THE DARK SIDE!!!      Janners see what you have done now giving out that web address!!!  

My back has been sore all day now and only today am I starting to feel a little like AF is coming.  My symptoms for AF are always practically none existent so I am trying really hard to pick up on what I normally feel compared to now.  Now I feel lower back pain, a little bloated/hardness to the area of belly below the belly button and a very slight tickley feeling in the boobies and a fullness to them and that's it really.  Nothing to write home about!  I thought I was imagining the boobs thing so I tried on my largest bra today and they almost fill it (baring in mind the bra is very small but before there was a gap between my boobs and the material and now there's not!)  Do you think they could throw in a boob job on the nhs while I am on the labour table??  Good try!


----------



## galaxy girl

Trishy I have the opposite problem to you re the boobs and it is the biggest pain - especially trying to find nice bras and clothes - seriously you do not want bigger BOOBS!!

janners my GP had DH sent for 2 SA. When we went to DR.H he was able to get the results and he did mention that the morphology was poor but that we were good candidates for IUI. The nurse who looked at the IUI sample every time said it was within the average range (after it had been spun etc.) Even my referral letter to the royal and Origin said nothing re poor sperm. it was only after Origin did their own tests that we were ruled out of IVF and straight to ICSI. So we don't know what happened. For the 8 months prior to the Origin test DH had been on the supplements and we were folowing a fertility diet and no hot baths for him etc. So we don't know if it was always this bad or if something happened.


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon ladies,

Well I've had an eventful 24 hours!!!

Yesterday I phoned the assessment unit in CAH about my sharp pains, the consultant came on the phone to talk to me (I was most impressed with this!!) anyway I had to go over and have a scan. I had a scan with another doctor using a really crap scanner, anyway she said that there was only one baby but that the scanner wasn't very good, to be honest I didn't have much confidence in her scanner or her ability!!! I thought that maybe if there had been twins i may have m/c one of them, so even though I should have been reassured it was in fact nearly the opposite!! 
Well I went to the ante natal clinic this morning, didn't get to meet the consultant as she was in emergency surgery but had a nice doctor, he confirmed that there is only one baby, THANK GOD!!!! I was relived at this news. Everything looks fine and the baby is doing well.
DH said to me when we left was I all happy now and relieved, yes I was relieved but I actually just feel numb at the moment. I think I have had such a rollercoaster of emotions over the past few weeks that I've gotten to a stage that I don't know what to feel, there has been so much to deal with in such a short space of time. I hope this will pass in the next day or so and then I can just get on with enjoying this pregnancy. I'm fed up of all this worrying and anxiety!!  

Anita, I hope your DH gets the job with Royal Mail.

Annie, I take it your MIL is in Sweden, just as well I think!!!

Hi to everyone else.

Mary


----------



## Mrs AB

MaryC said:


> I hope this will pass in the next day or so and then I can just get on with enjoying this pregnancy. I'm fed up of all this worrying and anxiety!!


Here, here!!! Mary - a few months ago you were hoping and praying (like a few of us are at the minute), that you would fall pregnant - and low and behold - you have!!!!! Today is the day that you officially begin to enjoy your pregnancy!!!!!

DH thought his interview went quite well - fingers crossed.

I've had no shooting pains in my tummy today - just the odd shooting pain in me boobies. Hopefully my ovaries have fully healed from EC.

A


----------



## MaryC

Janners,

Love the recent photos, I thought control freak Keith wouldn't let you put his photo shoot on the blog??

Mary


----------



## MaryC

Anita, 

With the variety of symptoms you're having I think things are looking very promising.  

Mary


----------



## Annie70

MaryC - Wow! I really hope that all goes smoothly for you from now on.  There is nothing worse than thinking that something is going wrong with your bb.  Hope that your little bean is a healthy one.  Did they say what your sharp pains could be? Did they do any b/w to see if you had lost another little one - suppose they would have picked it up on the scan though.


----------



## Trishy

Mary - I am very happy for you and really hope you can now enjoy this pregnancy.  I am sure a good sleep will help and tomorrow you will be all excited.  At least having just the one baby will mean you are not as high a risk as you thought.  I am glad you are relieved there is only one and not disappointed. Well done you - over the hardest bit - now I order you to enjoy it!


----------



## Trishy

My back has been killing me all day - anyone else?


----------



## SUNNY2007

trishy on day 7 i had really bad back pain thought it was coincidence could hardly sit in car or anything just so achy maybe it was a symptom after all and the shhoting pains are usually ittle embie burrowing in looking good girls


----------



## pink tulip

Well I have officially had the hardest day of my 2WW to date. I have had a real good cry to DH. 

Everything was OK until our last puppy went to her new home....we had really seriously contemplated keeping her as she was such a wee dote. Anyway, we had become attached to little Daisy. When the people came to collect her I could hardly contain myself. Afterwards had a few little tears
Then, as I lay on my sun lounger I became so overwhelmed wiht the feeling that the TX isn't working and the fear of that being the case          It's the first time I have cried really hard for a while. DH was fantastic and told me that not only am I pregnant but I am going to have twins!! I wish I could be so sure. Now that I have had the little outburst I am concentrating on getting back to my PMA

Trishy - Can't say I've had any back pain honey.....perhaps you should start doing the 9mths preggers walk again?!!

Mary - Relax now and enjoy your pregnancy.....I soooo wish I was in your shoes


----------



## janners1

Mary - NOW is the time for you to be able to start and relax and enjoy the pregnancy. It's been a rough enough ride to get here, but now that you have the first scan over you you can begin to breathe a deep sigh of relief and believe that there really is a wee one in there!! Cause believe me, the next few months will fly!!!

PT - sorry you have had such a rotten day     I would find it hard giving away a wee puppy too. But a good cry will do you the world of good, and as everyone here AND your DH says - you are pregnant until proven otherwise!!!!!!! So      and send those vibes down below!!

Annie - hope you are doing well! How is the PT going - what did they advise for you during pregnancy? Is yours as hot as mine? (LOL)

Mary - I was VERY cheeky and put them up there anyway      What can he do but make me take them down? LOL!

Have we lost Berta to the dark side? I feel bad now...


----------



## Trishy

Anyone else here a football widow tonight?  I am so thought I would have a quick chat before heading to bed very early and watching Desperate Housewives later.

Sunny - you are living up to your name and keeping us all on the bright side!  Pain only started yesterday lunchtime and tonight going home in the car was really uncomfortable so that's why i am going to bed now to lie out flat.   it's sign but trying really hard not to read into it.  However I am starting to waver on the positive side of neutral and I don't want to because I know I am only starting to get my hopes up too much.

PT - I think the 9 month walk might help but people would think I'm a bit  

PT I hope you are feeling better after a good cry.  Sometimes letting it all out can really help as long as you let it go past you and you start to look up again.  You have every bit of chance as anyone else here for it to work and look at the success stories so far so keep your chin up  

Janners - think you'd better go and post on 2WW . com and leave a message for anyone who knows Berta and tell her to come home!  

I have been very good girls, the house is a mess and I am not doing the housework!  DH did the bathrooms at the weekend but never did the floors or hoovering and it is disgusting but I am resisting temptation!  The most I did was the shopping last night and pushed a small trolly round but when I got home I asked DH to bring in the bags which he did.  He is not complaining when I ask for him to lift something which is good!  And I have managed to not even attempt the ironing yet!  Although I know once test day comes that no matter what the result I will be expected to resume normal duties!!


----------



## tedette

Morning ladies,

Well I was due to test tomorrow but did it one day early and got a ...................... !

I had a feeling that it had worked as I have had a couple of symptoms that I will list in a minute.

BTW, I carefully put 6 drops of pee onto the test as per the instructions from the Royal but nothing happened so you may need to add more pee to get a result at all!!

Am happy but still feeling very cautious. I had to ring up the nurses on Monday as I had excrutiating pain in the middle of the night and was worried.  She said it was probably due to my ovaries being enlarged but that it would be too early to know if it was an eptopic pregnancy yet   I haven't had such severe cramps since so hopefully things have settled down again.

My symptoms were:

Loads of cramps on day 3/4PT, cramps on and off since then becoming more AF-like earlier this week but having since subsided.
Random acts of tiredness at odd times of the day, like 7 o'clock yesterday evening!
My sore ovaries had really settled down after ET but started flaring up again this week.  I think it's due to the HCG your body starts producing.
I have had huge bloating at night-time. My tummy is expaniding rapidly after 7 in the evening and then it has gone down again in the morning.


Hope everyone else is doing well and that my little beanie sticks! 

Tedette


----------



## Dahlia

Great news Tedette     

     

Dahlia x


----------



## pink tulip

Good morning everyone!

Gosh it's been a bit quiet  here.....has everyone gone and left me? 

Well it's another glorious morning and my goal for the day is to be super positive. I did my angel card reading last night night and the angels told me that what I wanted is happening but that I needed to be patient and continue my visualisation ( which I found amazing as it's what I have been doing alot of!)          

I'm off to Newry for lunch with a group of girls that I did my nurse training with as one of them has recently had a baby girl. I'm looking forward to it and it will be a nice way to pass the day.

How are all my cycle buddies this morning? Trish you're on the home straight now  I hope the back pain is not so bad today.I've decided to test on Thursday, so this time next week I will know...... Anita/Berta waht day are you testing?


----------



## pink tulip

Yeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

            

Massive Congratulations Tedette!!!

That's fab news. Try not to worry too much. I' sure everything will be just fine with your little beanies. I hope this is the fist of a whole string of BFP on this thread.

Love Pink Tulip xx


----------



## GemmaC

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! Fab news Tedette! I am delighed for you!


----------



## Trishy

What a lovely first message to come in to work for!!  HUGE CONGRATULATIONS Tedette.      

Just try to enjoy it but obviously you will still be a little nervous.

I will try not feel down as I am not getting any symptoms you have listed but I know it's not always the case. I am having a slightly less positive day today - boy this is harder than I thought it would be!!

PT - glad you are ok and have decided when to test, only 1 week to go!  I only have 5 days - very scarey!  BTW what are Angel cards and how do you read them?  I would love some sort of reassurance like that - anything to cling to!


----------



## MaryC

Morning ladies,

Congratulations Tedette that is fantastic news!!!                   

Now ladies that's the second BFP from our second set of three good things in a row!!! Who is going to complete this one? Is there anyone else testing this week. I think there are four of you testing next week so that would work out perfectly to complete this three and the next one too!!    

Mary


----------



## shoppingqueen

WOW wow Wow Tedette!!!!!!  

Mega congratulations Babes I'm so thrilled for you!!!!  

Enjoy the magic of today!!!  I took photos of my HCG test so later on I could see those 2 lines again!

PM sent to u!!!!!

Love & hugs
Sharon
xxx


----------



## MaryC

WOW I have just noticed I am now a 5 star gold member!!!    Anita are you jealous 

Mary


----------



## pink tulip

Trish - Doreen Virtue is the author of many books on angels and she also has various sets of cards. You can buys them in book shops or on Amazon. The ones I use are called "Messages from your angels" and there is a little booklet that comes them to explain how to do a reading. It's very simple really. You can do them as little or as often as you want. But I have taken alot of comfort from them....I really do believe in angels. 
I hope you can get through today without feeling too down


----------



## janners1

WOW TEDETTE!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!       

So delighted for you and DH!

This thread is on fire at the mo with positive news!!!!!!!

PS - Mary, I am very jealous. I am thinking of buying that VIP thing Weeza has just to get more stars!


----------



## MISSY97

Tedette congratulations on your bfp......

That is wonderful news....

Mary is right one more to complete this set and then the next 3, good luck for the rest of you girls......

Missy xx


----------



## EmerG

Hi girls, congratulations Tedette such fabulous news!! I'm delighted for you, isn't it just brilliant the amount of good news around here at the moment? Here's hoping and praying that the luck will continue for the rest of you girls currently on the 2WW!

This site is definitely a very exciting place to be at the minute isn't it? I've been checking in just to see how everyone is, its funny how all of you are feeling different symptoms, just goes to show that we all do react to this differently and no-one is right or wrong (though no comment on your rear end Anita!). It really gives me such hope to see so many people with positive stories on here, as its so easy to get down when you think of the statistics of success with first time ICSI, if I hadn't found this site I think I'd be feeling a lot less positive than I am now 2 weeks into my tx, its great!  Although I have to say that I am struggling a bit with the positive thinking, I'm a bit of a worrier at the best of times, to the extent that I worry about things that I really don't need to be worrying about yet and that I have no control over, so I am finding it hard to just relax and go with this tx without stressing. Just trying to catch myself on with that as I think that I have enough to be getting on with at the minute, but its just the way I am with everything and my poor long-suffering DH has a lot to put up with. 

This is my fifteenth day on the spray and I have to say that it hasn't been too bad, the odd headache and I definitely think that I have been more tired but overall no major complaints.  I have had a couple of bad days of moody-pmt-like symptoms, which, mixed with a couple of hard days in work this week have led to me being a bit stressed but I'm nipping that in the bud today and I think my AF is on its way so that was probably it working on me anyway. My poor DH has been watching my every move for the major mood-swings that he was told I would be having and everytime I give off at him or complain about something he raises the eyebrow and says its the drugs, which this time last week was doing my head in as I didn't feel that they had affected me at all, but this week I think he may have a small point so I've taken to blaming everything on the drugs too and I'm getting away with murder so the arrangement seems to work quite well! He's a wee dote he's looking after me really well and taking me away at the weekend for a night in swanky hotel with lovely spa treatments so I'm not complaining!

Anyway ladies I won't ramble on anymore about me, you girls are all at a much more crucial stage of the process, God knows what I'll be like when I get to EC & ET, I'll be neurotic by that stage if this is what I'm like 2 weeks into 5 weeks of down regging! Hope everyone is well, I'm useless with personals but I am keeping my fingers crossed for Anita and Berta and Trishy and Pink Tulip, hope you are all looking after yourselves and your news is good next week. Janners I looked at your blog last week, your photos are fabulous, I was thinking while I was looking at it that I wished I knew about you when I was getting married!

Emer x


----------



## EmerG

Sorry girls I really did ramble there, I didn'r realise until I had posted it what a long post it was!!!


----------



## tedette

Hi Emer,

Just wanted to say that I got an 'IVF Companion' cd that I listened to religiously and still will!! It is brilliant at calming you down and I felt it helped to put everything into perspective!

It arrives in a couple of days so if you wanted it you could have it for the rest of your cycle.

Here's a link in case you are interested:

http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/1676/93841.html



Tedette


----------



## EmerG

Thanks Tedette, I think I will just order it now actually, as funnily enough I had been thinking about it at the start of the week, I had seen your posts about it a few weeks ago and it occurred to me that it might help. Anything is worth a try, I'll do it now. Thanks!


----------



## crazykate

CONGRATULATIONS TEDETTE & DH  WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO

Will catch up with everyone later..........

Kate


----------



## Annie70

Great news, Tedette!          So happy for you! Glad to hear that other people couldn't wait and *had* to test early!

And, yes, hope this is motivating for the four musketeers in their tww!! You too EmerG!


----------



## Trishy

Can hunger be a sign or am I just greedy?! 

I have lunch at 1pm then dinner at 7pm and I am normally peckish enough but now come 5.30pm I am sitting on the way home in the car and could eat one of the cows standing in the fields we pass!!  Better watch out Moos!


----------



## weeza82

Evening everyone,

[fly] CONGRATULATIONS [/fly]

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]CONGRATULATIONS    [/move]

WHOO, Tedette, so delighted for you, this board is so on a roll!!!!! You and DH must be so happy. Thinking sticky vibes for you     

Well, I got ambushed this morning again, to go on a 2 day management training course. What a load of guff. Nuff said.

Hope everyone is keeping well.

Mary excellent news about the scan!!!!

Did anyone watch Child of our Time last night? I love that show. Vay interesting.

And what about the Apprentice? How is that doofus Michael still there


----------



## pink tulip

Weeza, I watched Child of Our time and it was excellent....I was having a few tears about the little girl's Mummy dying at the end. It was amazing to see how different kids responded to stress.....my parents have a lot to answer for 

I've just come back from my lunch with friends in Newry to see her new baby who is soooooo gorgeous. There was a lot of talk about labour , pregnancy, breast feeding, stitches and even more gorey than that.....and no conversation directed at me initially. I have found this....people avoiding the issue when they know you are having issues. Anyway, when something came up about me having kids in the future one of the girls asked me if I was having any treatment.....so I decided just to be open and tell them that I was on my 2ww. I actually found it very emotional but therapeutic. It meant that I could open for the rest of the afternoon rather than hiding my thoughts etc. I know they will all be routing for me. They did say before I left them that they thought I had the look of pregnancy about me.... a bit tired and peaky looking 

Tedette - thanks for the tip on the CD....sounds like it would be really useful. I might order that now.

Anita - You're quiet today....are you back to work, you poor sod? Any word on DH getting the new job?


----------



## emak

WOW Teddette    
      
Thats brill news just what we all needed to hear.I hope to be reading about another 4        .
How are all you ladies espically the PUPO girls ?

Ema xxx


----------



## g&amp;t

Well done Teddette,I'm so glad you got there first time.i wish you all the best and you get a double blood count save you having to go back twice.Well done again       
Well I had a look at thon site,Its full of ballons!!!!!! yes even compared to here.... 
Period pains are lasting longer and Iv started getting snappy,even DH knows thats the sign that he should stay in the spare room and buy me a bottle of wine with a straw.
I know it sounds like I'm being negative,its like every other time so i know what to expect.....but I still have hope.   .     that much!  I don't even feel to bad about it.I have loads to look forward to.The christening is booked for the end of June,so a diet and big knickers are needed.


----------



## janners1

Oh. My God.

I have just looked back and realised that we lost Anita after I blabbed about 2ww . com

Someone needs to go and rescue her from that place!!!!!!!!!!

Glad you came back Berta!


----------



## pink tulip

Oh God Berta, I hate to hear you feeling resolved that it hasn't worked.....that really scares me as you have been through it and know what to expect 
I'm having alot of tummy cramps this evening and feeling terrified.............

Question? This may sound silly but one of my friends ( who is a health visitor) was asking me this today....when you get a BFP through IVF how many weeks gone does that make you? She was saying that in normal circumstances it means you would be 5 weeks cos it goes by the date of your last menstrual period. I'm confused....please can someone let me know


----------



## Krystal

Hi all
I'm new to the forum so I'm a bit of a gatecrasher I'm afraid!! Have my 1st consultation with origin shortly & am a bit nervous about what lies ahead  My poor DH is also freaking about having to give a semen sample at the clinic for the 1st appt, I know he's prob going to get things pretty easy in the road ahead compared 2 all the drugs n' stuff, but can't help feeling bad 4 him wen I see him so worried  Wen we did the samples b4 for the gynae we were always able to do them at home & bring em in. Was just wondering did anyone else (or your DH's ) find this a problem.  

K xx


----------



## pink tulip

Welcome Krystal!
You're going to find this forum a great support, I have no doubt. I can't say that my DH had a problem wiht providing the sample but perhaps some of the other girls will be able to make some suggestions for you.
Best Wishes with your treatment
Pink Tulip


----------



## SUNNY2007

Welcome krystal you will love it on here its a great help and lots of BFp just happening and about to so lots of positive and reassuring results that fertility treatment does work.

Congratulations Tedette that is fantastic news cant wait for everyone else to get their BFP fingers crossed i wish for it everynite for you all


----------



## Trishy

Evening all!

Welcome Krystal   Good luck for the forthcoming appointments and try not to worry.  It's never as bad as you imagine.  DH came out of the little room with a grin on his face and said the 'reading material' was excellent and must have been imported!  So tell your DH it's not all bad!  

PT - Missy was able to work out her dates somehow on here but I assume that EC day is considered ovulation day so 2 weeks before that is considered the first day of your last AF and therefore that is the date you count forward from but I may be wrong!  I am too scared to think about it yet!

Berta - please do not give up.  It's not over until the fat lady sings and hopefully there will be a lot of very 'fat' ladies here soon!! (IYKWIM)

I am starting to feel less positive too but I think it's only natural not to want to set ourselves up for a fall.  I am considering suggesting a week in the sun if the worst happens just to cheer us both up but haven't mentioned it yet to DH as I don't want to tempt fate.  Always planning ahead me!  It's the only way i can survive in life to always have something to look forward to. 

How is everyone tonight?

Anita?  COME BACK!!!! MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU TO CROSS OVER FROM THE DARK SIDE!!


----------



## SUNNY2007

For ivf /icsi to work out your due date the yr period date as the date 2 weeks before e/t even though thats not when you had a/f then add 40weeks that is your due date as 40 weeks is full term or you cold just add 38 from your e/t date so in my case they said af was 22june 2007 had e/t 6th july tested 20th july and was due 28th march 08 hope that helps


----------



## janners1

Hi Krystal    

My Dh always did them at home too but when we had our first appointment at Origin he had to do one there. There were 3 couples in the waiting room and each man was called one after the other and the 3 women all looked at each other kinda mortified that we knew what our husbands were doing right at that second LOL!!! My DH came out like Trishy's - raving about the reading material LOL!! There is no doubt it is an awful embarrassing thing to have to do, but no worse than us lying up legs askew with a probe headed our way!!!!!!!

Trishy - I don't wanna hear it. I only wanna hear     

Berta - same for you missy.    

Weeza - I miss you!!!! Tell your rotten work to stop sending you on courses!!!!!

Anita -     

I am sunburnt ladies - let this be a lesson. I spent all afternoon in the sun with no cream on and I am bright red. I also just completed a 90 minute spin class and I cycled 38km! Woohoo! Shower and bed for me.

Keep the     PUPO ladies!!!!!!!!


----------



## galaxy girl

Janners you are an amazing woman. I need to do more exercise. Tried on my jeans tonight and they have def gotten too tight - all in one week!! 

Congrats Tedette   

On the DH sample issue. Mine was really panicked re going to Origin for the sample as he had only donated at home too. He found it difficult - Janners same thing re the waiting room and couples waiting for us! I wonder if we were all there the same day? But he managed and it seems to get easier on every visit. Try and get loads of water into him before you go. At least he'll be properly hydrated!


----------



## MISSY97

Trishy and PT here is how i worked out my due date follow the link all you need is your ec date!!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_ivfcalculate

It is near enough anyways until you get your scan to tell your dates, mine was out about 4 days to the scan......

Hi to Krystal......

Missy xx


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi ladies,Its a quick question...
This is awkward to ask about  but here we go,,,In the other site(THE DARK SIDE) a few of the bf p's had cm.Now I'm only asking have any of the bfp ladies experienced this?  I have none...sorry Tmi but im curious.Is this a factor in all bf p's?


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone!!!

This is before I dash off to my management training. Today we are doing time management (I wonder will "get off FF while at work and do some work" will come up?? And also dealing with conflict "I hear what you are saying........"  

Anyhoo, back to normal business....

Krystal welcome to the site. My DH worries about not being able to perform to demand in a strange place as well, so I must go home and tell him about the raving reviews of the reading material  

2wwers, wow, you are all doing brilliantly just keep your chin up      you are all on the  home straight now  

Janners I am so buggered by all these courses this week   Oooh well done on the long distance bike thing   It sucks to be sunburnt, I got my arms burnt on the bank holiday Monday    

PT, did the wee girls mum die at the end of Child of our Time, I din't know that I missed the last 5 mins that's so sad. Is that the lady who had cancer?   

Morning to Janners, Trishy, Anita, Mary, Missy, Berta, PT, Sunny, Annie, Crazykate, Cate, EmerG, Emak, Dahlia, Galaxygirl, glittergirl, Gemma, Tedette and Holly and everyone else   

I probably won't be back online till Monday but have a good weekend everyone   Enjoy the bikes if you're going!!!


----------



## janners1

Morning Weeza - I am still sunburnt (on my face - the worst!!) and I have been up since 3am cause I couldn't sleep.

Have fun at your course      I'm off to Crawfordsburn for a photoshoot.

Have a fab weekend!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tedette

morning girls,

Did another test this morning, just to check   Still BFP...phew!!

Will not do any tests again now, just count down the days until the 7 week scan.

Trishy, 
Hunger is definitely a sign!!!  I found myself to be starving at about 8 o'clock a few nights and am starving now but have gone off food a bit with nausea.

Berta,
I wouldn't say that I had noticeable cm.  It's hard to tell with the pessaries but even apart from that, I would think that cm is different for everyone so don't focus too much on that.

  

tedette


----------



## pink tulip

Tedette- glad to hear BFP is loud and clear! What day post ET were you when you first tested?


----------



## Trishy

Morning girls!  Feeling more and more positive everyday and starting to get butterflies in my tummy!  I am just worried I am setting myself up for a fall but I think I might actually allow myself to dream a little while on my weekend break in Portrush.  We are staying in my best friend's caravan in Kelly's Caravan Park and I know she will be getting excited for me so it will be lovely to let my guard down for the first time since this whole experience started back on 13th December and actually enjoy the possibility of being a Mummy!  But I will try to stay realistic too!

I was reading my Dr Miriam Stoppard (I don't know her but she is supposed to be a well known expert) 'Conception, Pregnancy and Birth' book last night and found out some interesting symptoms if any of you are interested:

Sore lower back - this can be felt from very early on due to the increased level of progesterone which is released from being pregnant.  This in turn prepares the body for birth my softening the spine to allow for pelvic movement and therefore increases pressure on the lower back from all the weight from above.

Heartburn - again this can be felt from very early on due to the increased level of progesterone which is released from being pregnant. The muscles above the stomach become softer and also small amounts of acid to escape.  This only happens very early on and then again when the baby is quite big as there is pressure on the stomach from the baby pushing up.

Constipation - again this can be felt from very early on due to the increased level of progesterone which is released from being pregnant. This softens the muscles in the colon therefore decreasing the strength of the contractions which push out 'poo' and you can feel constipated.

Bigger boobs - from the very start boobs can start to enlarge and become firmer and may become sore.  With 4 weeks veins will become predominant on the surface and they may start to tingle around the nipple area.

CM - this will increase during pregnancy but may not appear until further into the pregnancy.

------

Sorry can't remember any more without the book infront of me but I think these are the only symptoms mentioned anyway as far as 4 weeks of pregnancy.

On day 5 I had that teeny bleed, on day 6, I started getting a sore back and still have it although it's a little easier, on day 7, my boobs started getting bigger and firmer and just yesterday (day 8 ) I started to get heartburn.  Does anyone else agree with the heartburn at this stage?

I am getting excited now but scared too - is it ok to dream?  

Hope all you other PUPOs are keeping positive too??


----------



## tedette

Hi Pt,

I only tested one day early, my test date was today, so just wanted to be sure!!

After waiting for so long for that BFP, I just wanted to check it was real 

        


Positive vibes and baby dust to all PUPOs!

Tedette


----------



## Trishy

Tedette - I think I would be testing every day for 9 months!!  That is great it is still a strong positive.  I am sure you are relieved now.  

How is everyone today?


----------



## pink tulip

Trishy - i am delighted to hear you being sooooo positive - it really keeps me boosted too. Thanks also for sending down Miriam Stoppards symptoms......so intriguing.You are def sounding as if if you are pregnant....yippppeee. My boobs are big and sore over the
last couple of days, not as bloated this morning but think it gets worse in the evening. I had bad cramps yesterday evening but they subsided after a lie down. DH and I have been fantasising about getting a BFP. We were BBQ for dinner last night and ate out doors....it was fab.....but we sat and talked about which room we would have as a nursery! I think it's good to fantasise and visualise a success - it's much more likely to happen. I am finding the time long but don't want to complain because if I was a t work I would be flying to London twice next week for meetings Thank God I'm off the hook!
I am wakening soooo early and can't get back to sleep. This morning I dug out my PSP and played it in bed until my arms went numb form lack of movement 
I'm going to walk the dog now as it is a lovely morning here but not really sunbathing weather. Then I might take a wee jaunt into Belfast....I am in search of an evening dress for a gala dinner while we are in Madeira in a couple of weeks time.

Hi to everyone out there at the moment that are not yet started your Tx....it must be mind-numbingly boring to listent to us PUPOs over analyse every tingle in our bodies.....your turn will come!

Anita - Where are you? Please come back  All is forgiven.....even you talking about your butt! PLEEEEEEEEAAAAAASSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEE!    I need to know how you are!

Berta - How are you today? Please say you're feeling positive and PUPO


----------



## Trishy

Glad I can be of help PT!  I am too scared to discuss the possibility of a BFP with DH yet or even to admit it to myself so I am trying to stay realistic but it is definitely getting harder now with only 4 days to go!  Your symptoms sound great too, I just hope we all get BFPs  

Anita - where are you?

Berta - how are you?

Everyone else - bored yet of us?


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi Pink Tulip,I feel normal today,Boobies are only sore when I touch them....note to self 'don't touch boobs!' 
I'm still a bit achy, no magic hart burn or back pain.So just have to wait and see!!!!!!!!!
Where are you Anita,we need more symptoms to confuse us even more.
PT i was in tk max the other day and they had some beautiful dresses.They even had a size zero.....id need 5 sewed together.
Trishy I hope you'll have your pc on whilst your peeing on your stick.....


----------



## Trishy

Berta - if you want to be up at 6am for the pee stick party you are more than welcome!!    But I will check in before the zoo!

Don't be worried you have no symptoms - believe me I am really pushing for any symptoms I can find and if I wasn't looking I would never notice them!!  As you know it doesn't mean anything either way.  It's such a cruel game our bodies play with us.


----------



## g&amp;t

Do you think Anita has been kidnapped?  Its strange!  When I picture Anita Its her on the computer chair whilst her DH is cooking the dinner and walking the dogs...We need her back she can get any info we need.
I hate googling stuff. But then again ifs she went to the dark side we may never see her again


----------



## Trishy

Right - I have sorted this out once and for all - I have just put 2WW . com in the doghouse!!  

Anita - get your ass back here now!


----------



## Lesley08

Congratulations Tedette  , have a great weekend celebrating.

Trishy I was always starving when I was pg even well before my AF was due and my sis who has just had her DS was the same, so it is a good sign.

Lots of good vibes to all you ladies on the 2ww 

Krystal its good to see another newbie on here!! My Dh is pretty laid back by the whole thing - he has to go next week for a second check - but even he admits being a bit scared of not being able to perform on demand so to speak!!!Good luck to both of you.

lesley


----------



## Mrs AB

Goodness me - I would never have guessed that I'd be missed so much!!!! How flattering!!!! Ok, ok I admit it - I dipped my toe into the dirty, seedy world of 2ww.com - but I've learned my lesson and I promise I'll never go back. EVER!!!!!!

Reading material?? Mrs AB raises her eyebrows with shock and disgust...................DH _never_ told me there was reading material!!!!! How filthy!!!!!! I'm gonna interrogate him later .

Can't stay long - I'm in work. I'll pop in later!

A


----------



## Trishy

OK - I took a walk on the dark side and freaky or what!!  They analyse every single thing and this was the best line of all (don't read is squimish!) : "almost snot like cm with a slight yellow tint colour"     

I will never go back!


----------



## Trishy

Where is everyone?


----------



## pink tulip

Hey Trishy....and anyone else who's around....

Are you lonely? I've been in Belfast alot of the afternoon and got back and collapsed on the couch, feeling a million years old.....soooooo tired. The good thing is is that I got my dress for the Gala dinner in Zara today. I'm really pleased with it- very floaty and summery and it didn't cost the earth. Also treated myself to some nice cosmetics in Space NK....I am such a sucker for cosmetics
OUr steaks are on the BBQ and the only thing that's missing from this Friday evening is a nice glass of wine.....but alas no......
What's everyone else up to?


----------



## janners1

Trishy said:


> Where is everyone?


Hiya T,

Sorry I wasn't here to keep you company today, I was away in Crawfordsburn shooting. Weeza has her course and I think we lost the rest of them to *The Dark Side*   

Glad you came back Anita - can't believe your DH never told you about the reading material. Apparently there is a little cupboard with a sign on it saying "reading material" and inside are all kinds of _interesting_ magazines our DHs would not have at home   

I'm off out with DH and friends tonight to celebrate his bday, then tomorrow night we are out with his folks and then Sunday we are heading to Galgorm for an overnight spa retreat. CAN'T WAIT!! I am so exhausted!!

PT - What colour is your dress? I love dresses!!

Trishy - what did I tell you - it is called *The Dark Side* for a reason!!!!!!!


----------



## Trishy

I think I spent a total of 2 minutes on the dark side and that was the first comment I came across and that was enough for me!!!

Does talking to yourself count as a symptom??!  I keep finding myself talking to my belly saying 'Come on, you can do it!!'  Am I finally going as mad as the rest of you?  

Off to the North West tomorrow and can't wait.  Been every year and never seen a bike yet!    Usually lots of girly chats over wine in my friend's caravan but just have to relax with chocolate instead!  I always feel like i have been away when i go to the caravan and am so relaxed so I think we deserve it after such a long week.  Just one more day of work before the big day!


----------



## pink tulip

Janners - my dress is white with lots of big splashes of yellow, pastel pink and green. It's gor spaghetti straps, then straight across at the top of the bust and it's loads of different layers and lengths. The longest piece is calf length. I am now on the hunt for some fab pink shoes to match. I think I might go to House of Fraser for those.

Belly full after BBQ . If I'm not pregnant I will be on a crash diet this time next week...LOL


----------



## Trishy

PT - just realised you have made it to the half way mark - good for you girlie, you are doing really well


----------



## Mrs AB

PT - your dress sounds lovely.....................I still haven't got one for that bleedin' wedding in July.......................might wait for a while cos I might have a wee bump by then   . How are you coping pet? Trish you are doing a serious amount of swotting re: symptoms!!!!! You're not alone sweetie - I talk out loud as well, it goes something like this: I _am_ pregnant, this _is_ working.................I _am_ pregnant, this _is_ working.................blah, blah, blah

Well, my bum is sore _again_!!!! What is it with me and dodgy side effects!!!! I'm currently walking like a duck and to be honest when I try to sit down it resembles that of a heavily pregnant woman!!!! At least it's giving me a heads-up!!!!

My boobies are extremely tender and they actually look very full and feel extremely firm - I keep showing them to DH for agreement and ask him to feel how firm they are!!! Naturally, he's not refusing!!!! He agreed today that they were 'like rocks'!!!

Janners - I seriously can't believe there is a cupboard with 'reading material' on it!!!!!   I'm guessing DH felt  to say anything - he's gonna feel a lot more friggin  when I'm finished with him!!!!!

Berta - hope you are keepin that chin up!!!

A


----------



## Annie70

Berta - I had loads of cm from just a few days after ET. Weird.  I know you're not supposed to have it that early. Didn't have any until much later with ds. Just goes to show nothing!

Janners - is that all? Only 30-something km??  We're doing a 55km bike ride/race in two weeks' time and ds, who did 35km of it last year, is determined to do the full 55km. Though, admittedly, with his little short legs he will not manage it in 90 mins!  Haven't tried on my cycling shorts recently though - am too nervous. 

Anita - also used to obsess on the tww. com until, after a year or two, I realised that it ain't going to happen. Can't look at it since.  Too many bad memories.

Time is flying in Trishy, Pink Tulip, Berta and Anita! Some great PMA there! 

Well, dh skips off to Sweden again tonight for a couple of wks so ds and I are off to watch the Sweden / Canada hockey match tonight over dinner in a nice café with a friend and her son, 

Have a good weekend all...


----------



## pink tulip

Anita - if I were you I would be hot-winging it down to Karen Millen. There are at least 4 dresses I would kill for in there. By the time I got there today I had already made my purchase and decided to stick with it. They actually have quite a good website where you could have a nosey. There's a fab blue, with big red flowers, one shoulder dress that I would really love....wouldn't be suitable for expanding waistline though.


----------



## Cate1976

CONGRATULATIONS TEDETTE. Fantastic news.

I'm ok, nothing to report apart from  turning up yesterday 1 day late .

Have to ask who's POAS next? I know Pink Tulip is next week but I think there;s someone before that?


----------



## crazykate

Hiya everyone...........nothing to report here either

Must say DH said "reading material" was ok too but was rather   especially when my mum started mucking about and quizzing him on it...........  

Keep up the PMA girls I've everything crossed for you and   you all get your dream 

Sticky     for all PUPO 

 to the new ladies too...............

Kate


----------



## Trishy

Hi Kate

Great to see you online again.   How are you feeling?   I have been thinking about you and hope you were able to get some news as to where to go from here?  Have they been able to re-assure you a little that it was just a one off about your lining and you can just simply try again soon?  I really hope so.

Nothing to report here.  Been up since 7am cleaning (although DH did the hoovering) and he has asked me to do some ironing for going away to Portrush so it's all fun and games!  Looking forward to getting away and putting my feet up!


----------



## crazykate

Hiya Trishy

Clinic have said to wait for May AF..............so I'm patiently waiting and waiting and waiting     They are going to try patches this time and if that doesn't work then they will see how my body responds "au natural"........... can't help but think deep down that the injection into my hip the last time has had some effect so have refused the injection into my left one and will see how I manage!

Enjoy the rest of your weekend hun..........I'm off to start my housework now.  If it brightens up today we will be BBQ'ing would have loved to go to Portrush though but I can't manage the walking at the moment.........


----------



## emak

Hi girls ,hope i find u all well today.
How are all u PUPO girlies I think i would be climbing the walls at the stage u are all at ,trying really hard to resist the urge to test early(i have NO patients) .But things are looking promising with no AFs arriving yet   that i read about   later in the week.
Nothing much happening at my end just waiting ,waiting,waiting........ LOL
Im babysitting my 7 yr old niece today and shes having a sleepover with us ,going to take her to the cinema today and then when we come home we are going to bake and decorate fairy cakes .....dont know who will be having the most fun 
Well im gonna have to go as i also have the housework to do.Why is it that it always seems to be us ladies and not the DHs doing the housework on a Saturday morning ,i would like nothing more to be still in bed with a good book but hey the mop and bucket is calling !!!!
Catch up later.
Ema


----------



## pink tulip

I am delighted to announce that I have slept until now...WOW! I am sooo pleased that I caught up on a bit of sleep as have been wakening so early since ET. DH is away to the NorthWest 200 in Portstewart and I am on my own all day. I'm going to go to a nice garden centre up in Templepatrick and then come back and I am booked in for a facial at 12.45.
Tonight after DH comes home we are going out to the Mill restaurant in Gilford for a meal which should be lovely. Looking forward to getting dressed up and making an effort as I have been looking like the grim reaper for the last few days 
Trish- have a  great time in P'stewart with your friends.
Hi to CrazyKate and Cate - gr8 to hear from you ladies this morning.
How are my other cycle buddies this fine morning.....Anita, Berta? I bought a pack of 2 preg tests yesterday to prepare for the onslaught of testing and double-checking which will hopefully start no earlier than Thursday!

Love Pink Tulip xxxx


----------



## JK32

Hi girlies  

just thought i would pop in and say  

Hope you all have lovely weekends and to pink tulip, the 'mill' in Gilford is 'fabulous!!'  food is amazing!! 

josie xx


----------



## MaryC

Hi PT,

'The Mill' is great, the guys that own it also have another restaurant around the corner caller 'Sax on the street' it used to be called 'Cafe Hot but they have renovated it and it's only back open a few weeks, the food is really fab there too, well worth a visit!
I'm sure getting all dressed up will make you feel so much better, it always does! Have a great night.

Mary


----------



## Becky39

Hi Ladies  

Im new to this site and am happy to have found a Northern Ireland section   I am from Armagh.

Had our tmt at The Royal in Belfast, i started d/r on Easter Monday and d/r for 5 weeks (summit to do with the Royal couldnt fit me in for EC until May 14th!!) we had our last scan on Monday and was told that there are about 5-6 follies on each side that were good for going! 

When we got to EC on Wednesday, we were devastated to learn that there were NO eggs on my right side and just ONE in my left! We were told that this prob happened as the follies wernt mature enough - but yet on Monday we were told we were good to go! They took plenty of fluid - but these contained no eggs  

The One egg that we did get luckily fertalized   and we had ET yesterday with a 4xCell grade (B) embryo. 

The Royal only gave me 2 scans throughout the whole process of this IVF and not once did the measure my follies or take blood tests. 

2 years ago i had tmt at The Origin, and they scanned me every few days and took bloods etc - why dont the Royal do this, or was i just 'missed out'.

Im really annoyed that this happened, If they seen on Monday that the follies were not 'ripe' enough, why didnt they give me more Puregon? 

For u ladies who go to the Royal, is this normal procedure ... thanks in advance

Becky Xxx


----------



## Fionab

Hi everyone, we arrived back yesterday from holiday so I’m trying in vain to catch up with 2 weeks of postings!  I gave up a few pages ago though as there was just too many pages.  Looking forward to catching up over the next few days.  

Good luck to Trishy, Pink Tulip, Berta and Anita for you 2ww.    

Congratulations Tedette on your BFP. 

Becky, yes the Royal only give you 2 scans for IVF/ICSI and they do sometimes measure the follicles but never tell you what they are.  You would think they would have delayed EC for another week and maybe given you longer on stimms unless that wouldn’t have helped, I don’t know but someone else may have had the same problem.  I’m really glad that your egg did fertilise and you made it to ET, good luck for 2ww. 

We had a wonderful holiday, both Toronto and New York were amazing, although we did so much sightseeing I think we came back for a rest!

Fiona


----------



## pink tulip

Mary - Thanks...I'm really looking forward to The Mill tonight and already feeling more human now that I have my glad rags and warpaint on!

Becky - I am so sorry to hear that your cycle has been so disappointing. I am in the middle of my 2 ww having had my Tx in the Royal too. The treatment that you described is standard for the RFC and I had exactly the same. I guess it's what you get when it's NHS compared to paying privately. ( unless you were private at the RFC which is different)On the first scan one of my follicles was measured but that was it. It is prob the case that until EC there was little chance of them knowing the quality of your follies. Be positive - the embryo that you have sounds like a really good quality one - that's all it takes to make a baby 

Fiona - Welcome back from hols...glad you had a great time....this place is manic and if you miss more than a few hours on the board there is too much to catch up on!! Isn't it great that we al talk to each other so much!


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi Becky

Sorry about your tmt at RVH - glad however that after your disappintment that you got to ET & that you had a really good embie put in.  Remember it only takes one so pls don't give up hope!

With regard to tx at RVH I've had 2 IVF's - first one was private & the last one there was NHS - there was NO difference at all with regard to the number of scans we had etc between the 2.  We just had 2 scans for both the cycles.  I do feel that there should be more but it seems thats the norm for RVH.  

All the very best of luck for ur 2ww.  

Love

SQ

XXX


----------



## pink tulip

OK - I've decided to be open and honest with all of you and let you know what a fool I have been.....the pregnancy tests that were hidden in my bedside locker got the better of me this morning and I decided to do one at 6.30 when I first woke to go to the toilet.....anyway, it was negative. Even though I'm only Day 8 post ET I'm really gutted and feel that's it all over.    What spurred me on to do it was because I woke with with such bad AF pains I thought it must be on its way. They have subsided now and I am trying to keep some hope that I may get a BFP later in the week


----------



## galaxy girl

Pink tulip - I know the temptations of early testing -- I did it with one of my IUI cycles and regretted it too!

remember it is only day 8. Def wait until day 14 and test again and stay positive!! Your hormone levels may just not be high enough at the moment for the test to pick up.

Sorry your feeling so down


----------



## SUNNY2007

Pink tulip you really could still get a BFP i test day 8 and got a BFP with the faintest faintest of lines so faint i had to stand at the window to see it so even if you did have one you just maybe couldnt see it also just think mine was so faint and i was having twins so if you have a single pregnancy you probably wouldnt even see a line at all it is tempting and i gave in but it really isnt reliable wait till at least day 12 as thats when they do testing in England keep your hopes up


----------



## g&amp;t

good morning everyone,It Gorg today.I have the house all to myself today and its wonderful.Dh got up this morning and "cleaned the bathroom"  I went in and the bleach had been squirted all around the bath and not rinsed toilet blu had been squeezed all around the rim...Its taken me longer to fix it..Hes away getting a tattoo so the pay back has already started!
Pink tulip, what a bad girl you are.... you have put yourself through all that worry and torture.I would never do that .ITS TO EARLY relax and start all over again.You still have to wait on the rest of us making the mistakes..   
I couldn't sleep last night and was up till 4.I goggled all my MANY SYMPTOMS! and everything tells me I'm pregnant,even the,stuffy nose in early preg or even better I'm cold could I be pregnantso I'm now convinced I'm pregnant.The reason I went on was to check out changes in your cervix in early pg.I usually have trouble putting the pessaries in at this stage,but my cervix is high and soft.Its normal firm and i have to push the pes right into a tight spot.  The other thing is all my food tastes dull.I dont really have an appetite.I googled that 2 so Now I'm convinced I'm preg.I wish my server would break down so i couldn't google stuff.
Trishy no pressure but  how are you coping? two more sleeps...omg


----------



## Cate1976

Pink Tulip: I think you've maybe tested too early. Don't give up hope and try again on test day. I know how tempting it is to test early. There was a couple on the programme Dr winston did who did pg test 14 days after ET got a negative but the woman was pg. Goes to show that even testing 14 days after ET can be too early in some cases.

I'm doing great, my best mate from school has replied to the message I sent her through Friends Reunited and another of my friends from uni has added me to their friends list on ********. Am so happy to be back in touch with them.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Pink Tulip pls don't give up hope - day 8 is way too early & there's a chance u could be pregnant - just at mo levels aren't high enough.  If u must test early I'd say do it day 12 or 13.  Good luck.

Trishy I just wanted to wish you all the very best of luck - think ur testing Tues.  

S

xxx


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi Girls - hope you are having a nice weekend.

PT - you've done something I have been trying so hard not to do (I would imagine you're not the first and certainly won't be the last!).  I wouldn't throw the towel in just yet!  You defo tested far too early babe.  I have to admit that the waiting is the worst part of the whole tx - not the injections; not the EC, nor the ET.  I want to know if it has worked and I want to know nowwwwwww!!!!!  So, keep that chin up!

Oops, forgot to congratulate you Tedette!!!  Well done! 

Berta - good to see that you feel so positive about your tx!!   

Trish - how are you feeling?

Kate - what do you mean 'au naturale'!!!!!

Janners and Weeza - how come you two disappear at the weekends??!!  I'm starting to think that maybe you go back to the nuthouse at the weekends!!!!  

DH and I went for a wee drive today and ended up in Kircubbin - had a nice meal and then came home to water all my plants - we currently have 11 baskets with bootiful orange/red/yellow flowers!!!!!  There are 5 baskets on our back wall, 2 on the garage wall, 1 either side our front and back doors!!  And then the flowers in the front garden.  Tis like a wee cottage!

No sign of AF yet but I've been having mild shooting pains for the past 2 days - not too sure what they are....................... hope it's nothing ominous.

A


----------



## Trishy

Hi girls - only me!

First up Pink Tulip, please don't beat yourself up about testing early, one of us was bound to crack first!  What you have to do is put that 'dud' result to the back of your mind and get on with the 2WW with the rest of us!  That was far, far too early to test and the result can be taken as void!  Now try to cheer up and don't you dare think it's all over - we are all in this together until the end of the 14 days so stick with us pet.  This is not over for you yet  

Well I had a lovely relaxing weekend in Portrush and managed to sunbathe a bit outside a bar today and it was just glorious! Just what i needed!  I am absolutely knackered now but that's what the sea air does to you.  Still not really feeling any different apart from my very good apetite, slightly firmer boobs (a tiny bit sore to squeeze now) and just tonight have quite strong AF crampy/bloated feeling.  Not sure if that means anything but I'll just have to wait another 2 days to find out!  Sometimes I am positive, sometimes negative and i have no 'mother's instinct' as to whether it has worked or not!  Getting very impatient and quite short with people because all this not knowing is making me moody (and it's so not like me so DH doesn't know what to say to me!)

Anita and Berta - glad you both seem to be bearing up.  I have to say when i put the pessaries in my 'insides' are very soft and very easy to insert the pessarie compared to the start also.  I also notice my body for some reason does not seem to be leaking out half as much goo from the pessaries as it used to, almost like it is lapping up the progesterone and absorbing it really well!


----------



## Trishy

Janners - wee PM for you


----------



## SUNNY2007

Trishy dont worry about what comes out of the pessaries your body absorbs the drug what comes out is what the pessaries are made of and water


----------



## g&amp;t

I got my first period spot on my chin.So much for the land of google!
Pink tulip i hope you feel better now you know your not alone in the early testing thing.Listen to sunny,she had two and the line was so faint.I have everything crossed for you.
Anita and Trishy I'm glad your getting through this torturous time.The last few days have been the worst.they drag..................


----------



## shaz2

hey girls.

havent been on line in a while so not sure who is where!!!...so good luck to all those in 2ww or near testing...stay positive....xxx


----------



## tedette

Hi there,

Just wanted to say to Trishy, Pink tulip, Berta and Anita - hang in there!

PT, I do think you were a little early testing so just take good care of yourself over the next few days and try again, not before 12/13dpt though as hormones levels may not be high enough. 

Berta, I had a huge spot on the side of my face all last week and my SIL reliably informed me that progesterone causes this, no it may not be an AF spot after all! 

Trishy and Anita, I think both of you said you had cramps.  I had terrible cramps last week, which have since subsided, so I would take it as a good sign.  Also bloating at night was and is a major problem for me Trishy, my jeans have to be opened at around 7pm on the dot every night now! 

I hope everyone else is doing well.  If I count up the number of days since my ET one more time I will go mad!    Am just willing the days on to a time when I can feel more secure about my pregnancy and am dying to start showing so I can feel it is real! 
Am up early for a job interview today, what lousy timing!  The last thing on my mind is moving to a new job! 

BTW, this is prob TMI for lots of you so be warned!  MY DH noticed the change is my n*ps the other night and is fascinated!  I think he is worried they will never stop growing and will take over my whole body! 

Hello to everyone else and Happy Monday!



Tedette


----------



## Lesley08

Good luck for the interview Tedette.

lesley


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone, 

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend

PT you tested too early you naughty girl   but forget about it and think about the end of the week   

Trishy, when are you testing? Your ticker says 1 day, are you testing tomorrow? 

Anita how's it going? Your baskets sound lovely, I only have my window boxes out yet. My mum texted me last night to tell me to bring them in as they were giving ground frost on the weather    I do  go back to the nuthouse at the weekends and they don't have broadband   so that's why I am not online over the weekend  

Berta, how are you? What was your DH's tattoo of? 

Fiona, glad you had a great holiday, soooo jealous   

Mary, is that your DD on Janners blog? She is beautiful and I love her outfits  

Annie, good for your DS and the big cycle I am well impressed   

SQ how long till your scan? 

Tedette, good luck for the interview   

Hi Beckie and welcome and congrats on having a wee embie on board!!

Morning to everyone else, Cate, Crazykate, Dahlia, Sunny, Missy, Emak, EmerG, Holly, Shaz, Gemma, Josie, Lesley and anyone I may have missed  

Well, I had an interesting weekend, quiet though!! I got my outfit for Liar Skank Bride's wedding next Friday, must post a link and get opinions..... I am playing the organ at LSBs wedding and she still hasn't told me the hymns or processional and recessional pieces. She is down in Coleraine this week for her finals (did I mention she is 21 and in final year at uni? ) 

I was supposed to be looking after my niece (Nearly 3) on Sat but the wee madam had a real hissy fit when she got to our house. Her dad, instead of leaving quite quickly, hung around for half an hour, wringing his hands cos she was upset and got her even more wound up. DH walked into the kitchen (she doesn't like DH) and she went purple in rage. Eventually her dad took her home saying she would have been alright if DH hadn't walked in           NOW..... I was livid. I work full time and have an activity (music lessons or youth group) at least 3 nights a week. I am pulling SIL out of a hole by looking after niece 1 Sat a month, free, so she can work. I often forgets when niece is coming SIL never rings to check it's still ok (or to remind me she is coming). Sat is my only day to get stuff done and quite often I ask BIL for the car seat so I can take niece and get stuff done and he has often refused, saying he would prefer if I didn't "galavant round the country with her"    I had my suspicisions that they didn't really trust me and have confidence in me cos I have no kids and now I know     BIL has given into the spoilt wee madam now and she will never come back to our house, knowing all she has to do is scream hard enough and she will be taken home. I highly resent BILs implication that DH upset her by walking into the kitchen of his own frikking house!!!1   I also object to SIL going through my cupboards when she is in my house ie DH bought niece sweeties recently, but niece wouldn't even say thank y ou, so I told her she wasn't getting them and put them away. When her ma came in she cried and her ma went looking through my cupboards to find them and give them back.    I think the time has come to withdraw my services. Anyone any advice? 

Whoo, rant over. Sorry but that has really fecked me off all weekend. You try and do someone a good turn and get it back in your face. I just wanted to spend time with my niece   And I am more then upset by the impication that they don't have confidence in me cos I have no kids of my own. (Her childminder doesn't either BTW)   

Watched Brokeback Mountain last night and it was fantastic. I loved Heath Ledger so much   sexy man and a damn fine actor.


----------



## pink tulip

Thanks for all your support girls....it really has boosted me up. I am feeling quite OK today after a long sad day yesterday  I am planning on testing again on Thursday ( Day 13) which was when I had always planned on testing. I don't have any symptoms over the last day or 2 and a bit concerned about that.

Anita, Berta and Trishy -I am so excited re your testing this week.....I  this is a great week for all of you 
Berta - I had 2 massive spots last week which is pretty unusual.....
Tedette - I can imagine the waiting doesn't stop just cos you get the BFP.....it's only the beginning! I hope you can relax and enjoy your time
Weeza - I feel so bad for you re your BIL/SIL story. I would keep my distance for a while and let them know that you are hurt. I would def not be offering to babysit for them again....How dare they!


----------



## weeza82

This is the link to the dress for Liar skank brides wedding. I hate having something so nice for her wedding.

http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10001_10001_65942_601726_-1

BTW, killed with AF pains today


----------



## Trishy

Hi Girls

Weeza - love the dress, very summery looking.  Far too nice for LSB's wedding!  And as for the babysitting thing I think you have done your fair share of helping out and just tell her you don't have enough time to do it anymore.  Saying that I understand you wanting to see the wee one so it's a lose/lose situation.  

Berta - spots are related to hormones and what creates hormones more than pregnancy!!  

AB - hope you are hanging in there  

PT - glad you are a little brighter today.  You can do without more stress so try to hold on until day 12.  I was reading the Zita West book (thanks Janners!) and they said the hormones are not strong enough before day 10 to detect pregnancy on a normal pee stick so you were definitely too early.

I am doing ok still.  I do get very bloated in the evening too then when I wake up in the morning my trousers fall off me again (not that I sleep in my jeans but you know what I mean!!)  Also boobs still firm and now slightly sore to squeeze but to be honest they are probably sore due to the fact I have squeezed the living daylights out of them in the hope of discovering pain!!  I must love pain   

Just found out the receptionist in work (who I stop and talk to every day) is off with shingles.  I am a bit worried now.


----------



## Trishy

Yes Weeza - I test tomorrow!!


----------



## galaxy girl

Had my scan this am. The lining is good so we are on course for transfer on Thursday!!! I'm so excited 

I have decided to take thurs and friday of work - so with long weekend that means I'm not back until Tuesday. Hopefully I'll be feeling calm enough to go back!


----------



## Trishy

Galaxy - that is great news and you are wise to take a couple of days to relax.  I am now glad I went back to work in the middle of it all but am finding it very hard to concentrate in work today!  I have a headache and feel sick and I know that is the start of me stressing about the test as that's how I react to stress!

I am so excited for you GG.  Looking forward to counting down your 2WW too!


----------



## tedette

Hi Trishy,

Try not to worry about shingles. I thought I had got them a few months ago as a girl in my work had them, but my brother told me that you can't catch shingles.  You can only get them if the Chicken Pox virus in your body becomes reactivated...or something! 

Tedette


----------



## weeza82

YAY GG, all stations go!!!!

Trishy, you must be so excited for tomorrow!!!        You are right, it is a lose/lose situation but I am so fecked off with it   Oh well. 

BTW, I seen a hilarious, fantastic new ad over the weekend, for Drench water (I think), just wondering if anyone else seen? It's Brains from the Thunderbirds dancing rather well to Rhythm is a Dancer. Hysterical, I applauded the first time I seen it


----------



## pink tulip

Trishy - I could actually vomit at the excitement of you testing in the am PLease log on early to let us know the good news ( I know it will be ).

Galaxy - Delighted to hear that you're ready to get your embies....good luck for Thursday  

Weeza - I love you're dress.....The dress I bought in Zara at the weekend isn't on their website and so I can't show it to you all 

Now that I'm back on chatty mode I must tell you all that me and DH went to Mill St restaurant in Gilford on Saturday night and it was out of this world. We eat out quite a lot and are pretty into our food but it was def one of the nicest meals I've had in a long while....yum! The decor is so camp and OTT....I loved it!


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon all,

Weeza, Yes that is my DD on Janners blog, I'm glad you like the photos (and outfits of course!!) I think poor Janners got a shock when I met her as I never stopped talking from the minute I met her!! I think she was exhausted by the end of it!!!  
On the SIL/BIL subject I think you defo have to stop babysitting for them, they are seriously taking the Pi$$!! How dare she come into your home and search the cupboards, what a nerve!! Tell them to sod off and find another mug to mind their spoilt brat!! 
I can't see the picture of your dress on my computer so I'll have to try again later there must be something blocking it!!

Thinking of all you girls on your 2ww, I don't know how you are anywhere near sane at this stage (maybe your not!!!) with all the symptom checking that has been going on   I hope you all get what your dreaming for.  

PT, 'Mill' is so camp it is really great. The guys that own it are sooooo nice too, I wish they'd open another place in Banbridge, Banbridge really really really needs somewhere with a bit of GLAM!!!!!!

FionaB, delighted you had a good holiday, did you do much shopping in New York?

I hope everyone else is keeping well.

Mary


----------



## MaryC

Weeza, I have just seen the dress, it's really lovely.

Mary


----------



## Lesley08

Weeza, the ad is class, I saw it this morning on my way to work in coffee house and it totallly cheered me up!

I reckon you should have a talk with the BIL and SIl in order to clarify how you are feeling. this way you all get a chance to express your feeleings and it could turn the situation around. It is always a pain when dealing with someone elses kids and it sounds like part of the problem is your ( very sensible) approach to child raising is different to theirs ( which sounds like a recipe for disaster for the fututre but to be honest I have been there!) this will undoubtedly be hard but may allow a way out that will be better for all in the long run. I have to say the BIL sounds like a right pillock!!

Lesley x


----------



## ursula29

Hi Girls

Have`nt been on 4 a while, everything is so full on with u all at the minute!
Want 2 wish all the girls on the 2ww the very best of luck, im thinking of u all.
Sorry about no names, im new 2 this.

My 2ww was over on the 27th April.
I tested on the 22nd as my husband works away 2 months out of 3.
I wanted 2 do it b 4 he left, it was a negative!
We r so upset, very hard 2 c the woods 4 the trees a the moment.

We have been trying 4 over 7 years.
We hope 2 try again after xmas.
R treatment was ICSI.
We were at rfc, not sure about going there again.
Im just raw at the minute, i think!

I want 2 wish u all the very best what ever stage u r all at.
Thinking of use.
xox


----------



## pink tulip

ursula - I'm sorry to hear about your tx not working.....that must be devastating for you after all these years  I hope you can find the strength to stay strong and find out what is the best action to take now for a happy future


----------



## Trishy

Ursula - you have come to the right place to get support just when you need it.  I am very sorry to hear it didn't work this time for you and hope you can figure out your next step soon. 

I don't know how anyone else felt the day before testing but here's a totally new set of symptoms for you:

1. I want to cry
2. I want to scream
3. I want to punch someone
4. I have a headache
5. I feel sick
6. I feel like a bear with a sore head
7. I want to curl up and not speak
8. Nobody can say the right thing 
9. I need locking up for my own and everyone else's sake
10. I need help!

Can you all believe that I couldn't even watch Lost last night as I couldn't concentrate on anything!  Is this normal??


----------



## ursula29

Hi Trishy & pink tulip

Thank u 4 ur kind words of support.

Trishy, so understand how ur feeling at the moment!
Stay strong, u already r 2 come through this.
Pink tulip when do u test?

Girls, i have`nt a clue where 2 go from here!
Everything was 4 this treatment, i lost 4 stone 2 prepare 4 it.
They did`nt ask me 2 but i wanted 2 give it everything i had!
I feel everything has just stopped................

I knew something was`nt right really but my poor husband was so positive
2 the end.
He kept me going!

We will try again.
Do u have any thoughts on acuputure?
XOX


----------



## ursula29

Hi

So new 2 this yet!!!!!!!

Sorry.
All my luck Trishy 4 2morrow, everything crossed 4 u. 

Pink tulip, u have a few days 2 go!
I will b thinking of u. 

Thanks again girls

Take Care
xox


----------



## Trishy

Ursula - what an amazing weight loss, well done you    I can totally understand how you feel as you have done everything you can to get a positive but it's not the end of the journey for you as you have already decided and it really can happen next time.  I think it's something only you know how to work through and you and DH can only get stronger through everything.  Why don't you take a week's holiday to gather your thoughts again, that's what I have planned if we get bad news.

I have been so sensible throughout the whole process and taken it one step at a time but I feel I am falling without any control now and I HATE it!!  This is certainly harder than I thought it would be in terms of the not knowing!


----------



## ursula29

Trishy

Dont beat urself up. 

It is a rollercoaster from start 2 finish!
Nothing can ever prepare u 4 it.
It is all ur hope, dreams & wishes rolled up in 2 this one big moment that will change everything.

Stay positive , u sound alot more together than i was!

Take Care 
xox


----------



## Trishy

The one good thing that I can fall back on is that this is a private try through the RFC and my NHS try is coming up in the next 3 months so if I need it then it is there and waiting for me as soon as I am ready again. 

I would still like to know what happens if it works this time and I want my NHS try for baby no. 2.  Do I have to start from the bottom of the list again (I waited 3 years to reach the top) or will they freeze me at the top until I am ready again?  Personally I would like 2 quite close together so i can try to build my life again and move on from IF issues and really enjoy having a family.  It is a complete life breaker, no doubt about that and we would all love to be in the situation where we can put this part of our life behind us and move on like a so called 'normal' family!  Your life goes on hold which other people who don't go through it just cannot understand (and I cannot expect them to) but it is hard to enjoy life without a little one - very lonely!


----------



## Becky39

Hi Ladies,

God im thick! I was getting an email to say there were replies on this board, but i didnt know i had to log in to read em - i been sitting for the past 2 days just looking at the screen thinking duh theres no new ones there - now ive logged in, there are 2 pages full lol - soz just having a duh moment (i get those often lol)
Not sure who is who yet (this is just my 2nd posting) do u have a wee list here so we know who is at what stage? Im crap at remembering things so forgive me if i do a few boo boo's 

I had transfer of 1 embryo (we only had 1 egg) on Friday afternoon - im getting really sharpe shooting pains on my left side low down all day today - cant be AF already right?? My stomach looks like im 8mths pregnant, from underneath my boobs i stick out a mile (is this normal) bearing in mind we only got 1 egg (im so so annoyed with the Royal about that too - i got 12 at the Origin) should i really be this bloated with just 1 egg and getting the sharpe pains??

Cant believe ive found a site with all northern ireland girls on here - when im looking at ur avaiators etc im like - ooooo she's from Co Armagh too - like i thought i was the only one DUH!!!


----------



## ursula29

Completely understand,

It can`t do anything else but take over ur life!

I feel in limbo, life goes on though.
I have borrowed myself away from everyone, just how i feel at the moment!

R first go was NHS, next will b private.
Had 2 delay r follow up with rfc as husband is`nt home yet!
Don`t know whats the best road 4 us?


----------



## Trishy

Hi Becky!  Doooh regarding logging in!!!!  

About the pain I think you need to phone the Royal and tell them about it.  Even though there was only one egg I think you had quite a lot of follicles and I would imagine it is still possible to get OHSS.  I had 26 eggs so was stopped just incase I developed OHSS.  Luckily I didn't but my tummy was all round just like yours for a good 4 days after EC.  I think you should tell them especially if you are getting pain too.  They will probably just suggest drinking lots of water and the ovaries will calm down soon but I do think it's best to check with them.  It would not be AF pains.

Hope I am not worrying you but I think especially as you have had ET they would need to be able to keep an eye on you.  Are you also constipated as this can be one of the signs of OHSS.  

Then again they may say it's completely normal.  I have not had a fresh ET yet so don't know what you should be feeling but it just doesn't sound like it's something you should ignore.  Go and give them a wee shout now before they close


----------



## Trishy

Ursula - I think what you need to do is have a 'time out' for now and maybe try your best to do something that can help take your mind off it for a while (impossible I know), maybe go back to the gym or whatever it is you do to relax. Then once you have had a chance to come to terms with it then think about where to go from here.  If you are not trying again until after Christmas then you have time to not do anything or make any decisions yet and get your thoughts gathered again.  You will get through this but you have to grieve first and nobody can blame you for that.  Just look after yourself  

I highly recommend the Limavady Raddisson Spa Hotel for an escape!


----------



## ursula29

When husband gets home, we will go away 4 a few days.
Hes my biggest support, its just hard without him!

I`m grand.
I`m getting there!

Beaky i hope everythings ok, i agree with Trishy. 
Give them a wee tinkle.
I`m sure it will b.
So hard 2 make sense of things, as u just feel so unlike ur self.
xox


----------



## walsh1363

hi trishy best of luck for tomarrow in ans to your question regarding your nhs go we were told you had to be childless before you got an nhs cycle hence paid for three private and had to wait until dd turned 16 before we got our nhs funding as we were classed as childless then and that cycle was in Oct last year but i would ask them though as they are always moving the goal posts


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Walsh.  The law has changed now that you only get one free try on the NHS because this is to allow couples with children to now also be entitled to one free try so yes I must ask them if all goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Annie70

Good luck tomorrow Trishy - I'm feeling quietly positive for you, pet!     I also had a huge downer the day before I got my BFP! Was sure that AF was coming.

And, pink tulip, I also tested on day 8 and got a negative. So, don't despair! At least, you know that the HCG is out of your system.

Was in the Mill in Gilford years ago - about 6-7 years ago - and don't remember it being camp.  It has obviously changed hands since. Though, I did have a lot to drink that night.

Today is a public holiday to celebrate the illustrious Queen Victoria's bday - it's pouring down and ds has loads of energy. I feel tired in advance. Where is our summer??


----------



## pink tulip

Annie - that is soooo comforting - thank you for letting me know.

Trishy - for someone that needs locking up you sound pretty together to me ......doling out some pretty solid advice to Ursual and Becky. I think you're quite entitled to turn into a fruitloop today Get home from work, get takeaway food and curl up to watch the soaps!

Ursula - I'm sorry to hear you are feeling so lost at the moment and I know having your DH away from home is bound to make it harder. It must be very lonely for you  The great thing is that you will find great comfort from this board, I promise you. I would suggest sitting down with a pen and paper......write down all the things ( apart from having a baby) that you would like to achieve in the next year. Then write down all the things that you love about your life....stick these up somewhere you can see them every day. I think doing something like that may help you focus on the rest of your life and what is important to you. With time, and a little perspective, you might be able to feel ready for more treatment or to move on....whichever is right for you


----------



## paulmghty

Hi to you all

Haven't been on in a few days as I was away in Cork for work. Stayed at the Sheraton Fota Island and it was amazing. They have a spa there but didn't get time to use it but would definately go back there for a weekend with DH. 

Trishy - good luck for tomorrow. You've done well lasting this long. PT - I agree that testing day 8 is too early so don't give up hope. Good luck to the other 2ww girls. It's great to see some BFP's on the site at the moment. I really hope there are some more.

Shopping queen - pm on it's way to you. Hope you are keeping well. I'm just waiting for my offer of treatment from the Royal. I'm hoping for a June start so long as the waiting list people don't mess it up.

Hi to everyone else. There are so many people on the site now it would be impossible to name everyone. 

Pauline


----------



## crazykate

ANITA........I can't believe you ended up in Kircubbin yesterday and didn't even call in when you came through Ards on the way and the way back!! (or did you go on the ferry?)   btw are you testing tomorrow 

and "au naturale" is where they see how thick my lining is without drugs etc and scan me every few days then do ET when it's ready.

Trishy all the very best for tomorrow I sincerely hope you get your dream Mrs.....

Hi everyone else.


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

Trishy good luck for testing tomorrow!!!! 

Missy xx


----------



## shoppingqueen

Pm sent to you Trishy!!!!

Sharon

xxxx


----------



## janners1

Hi Everyone,

Just home from my spa retreat in Galgorm for DH's birthday. Was pure heaven!! 

Trishy, good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure you will hardly sleep a wink tonight! Did I read somewhere that you are testing at 6am or something?

Jx


----------



## Mrs AB

Evening ladies, hope you are having a nice evening.  Hi to Walsh, Ursula and Becky!!!  

Kate, I wouldn't dream of gatecrashing one of your days off work sweetie!!!  But seeing as you seem a little disappointed (and quite frankly, who wouldn't be as it's me we're talkin about here!!!!  Ahem...........) the next time I'm passing through I'll give ye a buzz!!!!   

I'm intrigued with all this 'au naturale' business..................but surely your body will ovulate??!! I'm testing on Thursday, I wish it was tomorrow.................

Trish, I'm hoping that you bring us good news tomorrow pet!     How are you feeling this evening?

Berta/PT hope you're keeping that positive energy alive!!!     

I had very, very minor spotting today....................and a few cramps....................I'm hoping and praying that my wee Embies are ok.......................   

A


----------



## Trishy

Evening all!  

I have managed to calm down a bit now - looking back I turned into a frootloop for a couple of hours!    I had to take headache tablets when i got home and I feel a lot better now, I don't even want to hit anyone anymore!!  

Yes Janners I am testing at 6am.  I normally get up at 6am for work anyway and as I am going to the zoo tomorrow and we only have one car I have to travel with DH to his work tomorrow and get left off at my Mum's on the way who lives in Belfast.  So we have to leave the house at 7.30am.  I just hope i arrive with some good news so it will be worth their while being wakened so early!  

Thank you to everyone who has wished me good luck.  It is all getting very real now and my boobs are starting to get sore today so i am starting to swing towards the positive but a bit scared to at the same time.  

Anita - are you still hanging in there? You are testing a day early too aren't you? On Wednesday?  

Berta - you will be Wednesday too?  

PT - you will be Thursday then?  I am glad other people found testing far too early to be the wrong result, it's not over yet for you  

I hope everyone else is not bored senseless with us lot?  I sometimes feel very self-obsessed, especially the last week.  So I am sorry and will be right back on track in a couple of days.


----------



## Lesley08

good luck Trishy for tomorrow. On the question of tx costs etc... everyone can have one go for free as long as you are under 40 at the time tx is due to begin, this doesnt count the time you are having your investigations so in my case I missed it by a couple of months. I was actually still 39 when diagnosed with high FSH but by the time i would have gotten onto the waiting list they reckoned i would be unable to get a free go on the nhs. to be honest it didnt make much difference with me as the waiting list for donor egg here is three years and I also dont like the lack of anonymity. abroad has worked out cheaper and as they use young women ( rather than egg sharing) the success rate is much better. the down side is obviously having to travel etc..

Anita  Berta and Pt - sending you all positive vibes - it must be hell interpreting every symptom but you really cant tell what is going on. Good luck for wed/thurs, not too long now!!

Lesley x


----------



## Mrs AB

Trish - I forgot that you were testing early......................I'm gonna test on Thursday - that's exactly 14 days from ET.  I'm too afraid to test early!!!!

Lesly - thanks for your good wishes.  Glad the whole age and waiting list thing over here wasn't that big an issue for you.  When are you due to start tx?

Janners - good to have you back!

A


----------



## Trishy

Away out to take the dog for a walk then going to Tescos to buy a couple of back up tests!

AB - I am testing the one day early so i will be with my family rather than being on my own on Wednesday but will test again on Wednesday to confirm either way.  I had to think hard about testing early but have been reassured the result should be pretty reliable.  I haven't told my family yet as I didn't want them all waiting for me to arrive in the morning with that look on their faces    Let's hope it pays off


----------



## emak

Hi girls how are ye all doing tonight
Havent been on for a wee while and there is sooooooo much to catch up on.

Firstly ,Trishy good luck for 2morrow will be thinking of you and loads of good luck to Anita,Pink tulip and Berta for testing this week     we have 4 more   to celebrate this week.

I had a lovely weekend looking after my 7 yr old niece she is such a wee dote but god its hard work i was totally exhausted by teatime yesterday then my babysitting skills where called upon again to watch my 4 month old godson ,you want to see him just the cutest wee boy with the cutest dimples when he smiles....its enough to melt even the coldest of hearts.

Hi to all the new girls.........Ursula(fellow Derry gal) sorry to hear about your tx you have come to the right place for advice and a bit of craic.Hi Walsh and Becky how are the two of you
Im gonna have to sign off as Dh is standing over my shoulder telling me to get off the pc  
Catch up 2morrow hope to be reading some positive news.


----------



## holly01

for testing tomorrow Trishy,and the same to the other ladies over the next few days...thinking of u all and sending positive vibes       for BFP'S!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fionab

Pink tulip, we will have to send in the pee stick police!  You did test too early

Tedette, good luck for job interview

Trishy, good luck for testing tomorrow.  You should be held at the top of the NHS list if you are pregnant.

Berta and Anita, good luck for rest of 2ww.

Weeza, that is terrible about your SIL and BIL.  They will be sorry when your niece grows up and she is a real handful.  I would be so tempted to withdraw from babysitting but at the same time I wouldn't please them to show you as the one causing the problem.  If you are still prepared to do it then you have the moral high ground!

Galazy girl, I'm really glad your lining is good.  Good luck for Thursday.

Maryc, I'm afraid we did a lot of shopping in New York, but had to stop as the suitcase was too full!!  We went to one of the outlets so that was really good, afraid you just couldn't compare to our Outlet.

Ursula, I'm really sorry to hear about your BFN.  Take your time to get over this before you decide where to go next.  The disappointment is so strong as you do place everything into a cycle and you are exhausted mentally and physically.  I did go to acupuncture on my last cycle as I felt it couldn't do any harm.

Becky, the pains could be coming from all the work at EC time around your ovaries.

Hi to everyone else
Fiona


----------



## pink tulip

Trishy - You have no idea how much you are in my mind! I wish you every good wish for tomorrow morning.....I think you really are pregnant.Try to be brave  Please let us know before you go to the zoo 

Anita - How are you feeling to be back at work? Interesting to hear about your little bit of spotting today...try not to read too much into it.  I have read diaries where girls had bled quite a bit and were BFP

Exciting update on my symptoms: 
Today I have had some little tummy cramps ( nothing new there), also some low back pain and I have also started to have hot flushes again . I wonder what that could mean?!

That's all for this evening folks....sleep tight xxx


----------



## Trishy

Wow you really are a supportive lot - I feel very loved!  

Is it's sod's law or what?  I went to Tescos and just typical standing right infront of the pregnancy tests were 4 men all chatting away.  So I thought I would buy the few things I needed then went back, they were still there.  So I went and bought a mag I didn't need and they were still there so I went and looked at the books, they were still there, so I went and looked at the clothes and then a new set of people were standing in the same place chatting away!  Come on it's hard enough deciding which test to buy and it's a big moment for me so i had to push my way through them, grab the test and run!  How embarrassing!    I got the digital Clear Blue ones in the end because i like the idea of the word 'pregnant' or 'not pregnant' coming up so there is no confusion as to what line means what when i am all in a panic!  I know I should use the hospital one but these will do as a back up and the hospital one seems too complicated with it's number of drops etc!!


----------



## Mrs AB

Yeah, I don't like the idea of the 'drops' thingy either!!!!  I think I'll buy the digital one as back-up too!!!  Although the thought of it saying 'not pregnant' feels a little blunt.................why didn't they design them to read 'sorry you are not expecting, better luck next time'..................or 'no sleepless nights just yet, keep up the good work'!!!!!!

A


----------



## Trishy

You are funny Anita!   You make it sound like a scratch card!!!

But I don't want to see 'not pregnant' either.  I suppose there are people out there who want to see 'not pregnant' just as much as we want to see 'pregnant' so it's fair enough!  Maybe you could design 2 types of tests, one for people trying and one for people who don't want to fall pregnant!!


----------



## Mrs AB

With my catchy phrases and your know-how we should submit our ideas!!!!!  We could be worth a fortune...........we could change the face of pregnancy tests.....................for the tests where the consumer would prefer not to be pregnant it could read, 'Phew!  Lucky escape!'

A


----------



## jofi

Good luck for tomorrow Trishy x


----------



## Dahlia

Best of luck for testing tomorrow Trishy    

Dahlia x


----------



## g&amp;t

Trishy I wish you all the best for tommorrow.Ill have everything crossed and say a prayer. .


----------



## Becky39

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for all ur advise - i took u up on it and rung the Royal before it shut - jeeze they told me to come in to admissions to be checked over. i got there at 6pm, finally saw a Dr at 8.25pm (It really is a terrible place to hang about in - pregnant women everywhere - all smoking outside!) anyhow, i was checked over - i was scanned, but not internally - i wouldnt let the Dr do that, she said she couldnt comment on my normal scan as to what was wrong, theres a lot of swelling there - but she wouldnt say what she thought it was cos she wanted to 'get in' and have a look. I told her no way was she goin in, my 1 embie is trying to settle in there, i dont want her poking about. So she took bloods for everything under the sun (have to ring back at 11.15 toninght to get results) and told me i had to stay in overnight so i could go to the fertility clinic in the morning! I opted tho for comming home - no way was i staying there with 1, no pesseries 2, No Tea inside me 3, No pj's 4 and 4 - i dnt think its that bad. She did measure my stomach which was - oh god wait for it = 47inches - big and round lol. She told me i WASNT meant to drink fluids - ?? I thought we were That really confused me   
So anyway, im back home - but on the understanding i have to go back in to rfc first thing (wth a packed bag incase they want me to stay) 

Oh the joys eh?

Good luck to all u ladies who are testing in the morning - im sending lots of luck ur way  

Becky Xxx


----------



## Trishy

Becky - I really think you need to be careful and do as the doctors say.  OHSS can be a very dangerous condition and you are better off in a place where they can keep an eye on you.  Please try not to worry tonight but do go in the morning and if they ask you to stay in then do, it's very important!  I hope you are ok and that things settle down  

Talk to you all tomorrow.  Getting a sore head again so off to bed now xx


----------



## Annie70

Good luck, Trishy - hope to hear of your BFP when I get up!


----------



## Trishy

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news girls but it was negative   I'm ok though and at least i can stop the pineapple juice and brazil nuts!  Yuk! I will confirm it again tomorrow just incase but think it's pretty conclusive. Roll on NHS!

I'm looking forward to BFPs from the rest of you!


----------



## SUNNY2007

so sorry trishy at least the waiting game is over.


----------



## Dahlia

Trishy     

Dahlia x


----------



## pink tulip

Trishy -I'm so disappointed for you  I love the fact that you sound upbeat and coping OK....you are an inspiration to the rest of us


----------



## Lesley08

Sorry to hear that Trishy look after yourself over the next few days.

lesley xo


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi Trishy

I'm so so sorry.  It's so bldy unfair!  Give urselves time to get over this in the best way for u both - everyone is different.  U really have been so strong thru all of this & I hope that this atttitude helps u in the days ahead.

It's good that you're not on your own today - ur family seem so supportive & that's so crucial esp now.

When ours failed I was devastated totally & was so angry etc etc then after a while I realised that the 1st go can be like a "practice" & the next time they can tweak ur drugs regime.  They changed mine after our failure.  Hopefully it won't be long til ur NHS go.

Thinking of you babes.  Do give urselves time to grieve as it will help u in the long run to get all the emotions out.
  
Take care

Sharon
xxxx


----------



## janners1

Trishy -        

I agree with Sharon, treat this go like it was a practice. Look how many people have success with the second go. Take care this next few days.

xx


----------



## g&amp;t

Trishy im so sorry.i dont know wht to say,other than we're all here for you i hope the zoo isnt to hard for you today


----------



## weeza82

Awww, Trishy            , thinking of you babe


----------



## MaryC

Trish, sorry you didn't get what you had hoped for, THIS TIME! Try and enjoy the zoo today.

Mary


----------



## Trishy

Thanks girls.  DH is still hanging on to the chance of different news tomorrow but we know it's wishful thinking.  I worry about him more than me especially as he has had to go to work today.  I just wanted to see the look on his face when I said he would be a daddy.  Now you have all got me crying as I write this! Big bad tears!    I have told Mum and Dad now and turned down the offer of a hug incase I started to bawl and never stopped!

Well I reckon if it's a 1 in 4 chance of working forst time then that's one bad result out of the way and next time it will be 1 in 3 chance!!  Ok the law of probability doesn't quite work like that but you never know!  

Seriously in a very odd way I am relieved today.  Knowing one way or the other is better than all the waiting and not knowing at all, it's like a weight off my mind.  I have plenty to keep me busy this week around the house and going to go running with the dog every day to help me relax.

DH and I have already decided we are going to take a week away somewhere hot in August just to relax in preparation for NHS try.  It will give me something to look forward to and another date to aim for which always helps me.

So no more tears and back to what's important - PT, Berta and Anita, we need a BFP!! 

And thank you all - I feel strong thanks to your support


----------



## GemmaC

Awe Trishy, I am gutted for you. I am sorry chic.


----------



## MISSY97

Trishy so sorry       .........

Missy xx


----------



## ursula29

Trishy

Im so sorry. 
I really feel 4 u pet. U r been so strong.

Thinking of you. 
xox


----------



## tedette

Trishy,

I am so sorry that you got bad news.           

I think you are an example to us all of how to take it though.  My DH was telling me the exact same before we tested, that each time you do it your chance of success increases.

Take really good care of yourself and DH.  Lots of hugs, chocolate, wine, chineses or whatever else floats your boat!

Tedette


----------



## galaxy girl

Trishy,

I'm so sorry to hear the news.  

At least the waiting is over like you said - go for some wine and chocs over the next few days.

GG


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon all,

Well there is a very pessimistic and depressed feel about the thread today after Trish's bad news, so I think we all could do with some cheering up!!!! The sight of this always makes be feel good!! (check out link!!)

http://www.tv.com/rob-lowe/person/1321/photos.html

Mary


----------



## Annie70

Aw, Trishy - I feel for you today! Big cyberhug to you   I'm so glad that your NHS try is in another few short months.


----------



## janners1

Ah Mary, love it! 

Here's mine:

http://images.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&q=ryan+reynolds&um=1&ie=UTF-8

Devastated that he chose Scarlett over me!


----------



## jofi

Trishy,what a sad time this is. I remember very well how you must be feeling. In fact if anything it's hardest the first time.
It's one of those times when people want to reach out and help in some way but just don't know what to say. Everything sounds so glib.
The one thing that I was told that turned out to be true ( though I didn't believe it then) was that it does get better. For me the best therapy was looking to my next treatment and getting strength from spending time with my dh.
A regret I have is feeling guilty about being sad. It's ok to be sad, a sad thing happened,I think it is important in the long term to respect your feelings. 
This will pass ..........I promise.


----------



## MaryC

Janners, I don't know this guy but WOULD LIKE TO!!!!   OMG his body is unbelievable, what is he in

Mary


----------



## janners1

He was in Amityville Horror, Just Friends, Smokin Aces, Van Wilder....he is my number one future Hollywood boyfriend!! Yum!!!


----------



## MaryC

Hi Jofi, How have you been?? How's the new business going? I hope it's a roaring success.

Anita, did you ever find another dress for that wedding??

Annie, are you sure that that bike ride you're going on won't be too much for you?? how many weeks are you now?

Mary


----------



## MaryC

I'm all excited I have just realised I'm going to Boyzone on Sunday night, I had forgotten about it. Yes I know I'm such a 'TEENY BOPPER'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Annie70

MaryC - I'm exactly 8 wks pg today - will put a ticker up some time. I actually think the bike ride will be OK because I'm going to use ds as my excuse to go slow and stop at the relays.  So, the other diehards can fly on. As long as I stay well hydrated and keep a good store of energy bars (which I always do), it should be OK.
How far along are you now?

Boyzone - wow - didn't know they were still around!


----------



## MaryC

Annie, It's the Boyzone reunion tour, following in the foot steps of Take That!!

I was 11 weeks last Saturday.

Have you any morning sickness? Take it easy on that bike ride don't push yourself too hard.

Mary


----------



## weeza82

Well, my 2 pence worth.....

http://images.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&q=eddie%20cahill&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi

hehe!!! Hubba Hubba  My top man 

Oooh, Boyzone, I went to see them in Dungannon Leisure Centre in '95 (I think)  The night before I got drunk for the first time and got caught  not good move. It was the start of the worst summer, my mum grounded me for the duration  Is there anything worse at 15 years old than being grounded for the summer ?

Thanks for Rob and Ryan


----------



## MaryC

Weeza, your guy has a very boy next door look, are you looking to mother him!!! 

Over the past few days one of the MTV channels has been doing this 'Relight the 90's' music, OMG I am in my element. DH thinks I've lost the plot when he comes into the room and I'm singing and dancing away to Snap, Black box or whoever else as if I'm still 15, what fond memories I have of being 15! I don't think my social life has ever been as good as it was back then!!! (actually that's quite depressing!! )


----------



## EmerG

Trishy so sorry to hear your news    God this whole IF journey is so hard isn't it? I hope you and DH are going to spend lots of quality time together this week pampering yourselves


----------



## weeza82

*sigh* I just love him and smirk every time I see him on screen. He is very boy-next-door isn't he? *dreamy sigh* 

My social life in the 90s was fab, out every weekend, having so much fun, in my tartan miniskirts and brogues


----------



## janners1

That's Tag from Friends, right?!! Yeah he is yum also.

I got caught being full the first time I drank also. It was pretty bad in that my dad was called in the middle of the night to pick me up and I told him I loved him "beyond belief" the whole way home. My mum was so mad she banned me from being a Sunday School teacher in the church!!!!! LOL - least we can laugh about it now, was pretty horrible at the time as I was also grounded.

My social life at 17 was the best, out to the Belmont every Sat night in life in my mini skirt and knee high socks, mincing round the cocktail bar and dancing to Forever Young.


----------



## MaryC

Girls, I'm reading back over the posts and we sound sooooooooo ancient!!! LOL reminiscing about the good old days!! 

I just remembered a night out I had about 18 months ago in Dublin. There were about 15 of us in this night club, it was a friday night so the crowd were all about 18 years old and the girls all fancied themselves as Paris Hilton!! Anyway we were all up dancing away not caring that we looked ancient, we requested some 90's 'OLD SCHOOL' music well that was obviously the DJ's era too as he just kept playing track after track, it was a fab night. The funniest thing was all the young ones were looking at each other not having a clue what the music was and looking at us as if we were so sad and uncool!!!


----------



## weeza82

forever Young!!!! What abou "bits & pieces"? Or QFX "Freedom"?   Get this, I went to see Scooter in the Kings Hall 

Actually, my first time drunk was appalling, it couldn't have been worse. We were at Summer Madness (the Co Armagh ones should know about this!) with our girls youth group. We fell in with a bad crowd of lads from Portadown who bought us loads of drink on the last night, Peach Snaps, Concorde (remember that  ) but to cut a long story short, I got caught, cos I fell down the steps of the portaloos, banged my head and started howling, thereby attracting attention to myself. I got taken to the First Aid tent and interrogated but didn't squeal on anyone else and as a result got grounded for the summer, while everyone else had a ball. The Boyzone concert was the night after and my mum hadn't found out by then. I was waiting for her to pick me up for over an hour after the concert finished (before mobile phones) wondering where she was. When she pulled up I just knew she knew  the youth group leader had called to the house to discuss it  Awful, just awful.


----------



## MaryC

Weeza, I have to say you have been to some questionable concerts and events in your time!!


----------



## weeza82

I haven't even mentioned East 17 at Dundonald Ice Bowl   Take That in the Kings Hall twice and the Odyssey twice, numerous Radio 1 roadshows and Garth Brooks in the Kings Hall!!!


----------



## MaryC

OMG Weeza, only three days to you review, you must be excited!! and I'm sure a bit nerves too! Have you done a list of questions for the consultant? Who is it your meant to be seeing?

Take That is Ok.

My list is far more bizarre than yours, a really strange mix!!


----------



## janners1

LOL Summer Madness - SOOOO MANY MEMORIES!!!!!!!!!

No wonder you were full on Peach Schnaps and Concorde!!!! My first time was cider mixed with beer and blackcurrent. I also fell over a bail at a barn dance, drew attention to myself, proved to father of boy whose party it was that I could not stand up straight, had father called and uproar ensued. Especially bad with my da being a minister    

Good times.

East 17 at Dundonald Ice Bowl        You got about Weeza!!!!!!!!


----------



## weeza82

Actually I had sort of forgotten about the review   What question should I be asking........ I know I'm going to push for another SA. He has been on the regime of vits since Feb and I want to see the improvement now, before committing to any Tx. I don't trust such varying results as DHs SAs. But apart from that, I can't think of anything else. 

Oh, does anyone have Mr Healseys private number (or his wife's)? I have lost it and haven't got a letter yet about the appt, so it may not be Friday after all!!! But my NHS appt is end of June. 

At the mo, I am more excited about going camping this weekend in our new tent for the first time  . Last night I was washing all the crockery and gathering everything up. DH was mkaing sure the gas stove and lamps work...I was in heaven!!! 

My concerts are so teeny bopper!!!

Janners, did you frequent Summer Madness too? The year after I got full, I tripped over a guy roope in the dark and fractured my elbow on the first night. They HATED me    I always went for the Concorde or 20/20. Bleurgh. DHs mate was a wild one and he was a Baptist pastors son!!! We used to sing "Son of a preacher man" to him, all the time!! How original.


----------



## MaryC

Janners, were you the black sheep of your familyLOL

Weeza, pushing for the new SA to be done sounds like a good idea. I think I have Heasley's number somewhere I'll try and find it.


----------



## janners1

LOL I wish I could see you two camping, cooking your wee sausages on your gas stove    

I did indeed frequent Summer Madness. My friend fancied one of the leaders who looked like Chevy Chase. Do you remember him? It was such a blast. We lived off supernoodles and cider all week, tramping about in our levi 501s and fruit of the loom jumpers. 

My middle sister was way more worse than me - she was part of the Circus Circus crowd, and there was no bidding in her at times. Totally outta control. Course, she is a minister's wife now so it worked out OK!!

The PK's in school were always the worst behaved!!!!!


----------



## weeza82

Your sis was the Circus Circus crowd? No way and your BIL is a preacher?   I never made it to Circus, always went to the Coach or Clubland in Cookstown, heehee!!! 

There is 8 of us going camping, we have a 6 person tent and someone else is bringing a tent as well!!! 

Thanks Mary, I have searched the house for his number. I could just ring the gynae department and get it from them I suppose...duh weeza for not thinking of it earlier.


----------



## MaryC

Weeza, Pm for you


----------



## janners1

Oh yeah, she was bad. I was way too afraid to go to Circus Circus. I thought I was bold enough going to the Coach of a Wednesday night!! Especially when my mum sometimes stood outside it handing out tracts LOL!!!!!!

I had THEE most embarrassing mum in Northern Ireland.

Camping will be so fun. But who will go in the two man by themselves? I have watched way too many horror movies to get in a small tent with just me and DH!!!

I was in the Viscount on Fri night, t'was lovely.


----------



## weeza82

Thanks for the number Mary. I could have sworn I wrote it down in my wee book of stuff (AF dates, appt etc) but no   Anyhoo, so I just rang and got the answerphone, so I left a message  

I was never allowed out during the week, apart from the summer after my A-levels for the karaoke session in the Ranfurly in Dungannon on a Thurs night. Did your mum ever go into a club looking for you? Mine didn't (but she parked right outside the door   ), but my brothers mates mum is a harridan and has been known to go in looking for him. He played the flute at our wedding and the week before it I had an hour long conversation on the phone with her about what to do if he misbehaved. He was 20 at the time   he behaved like everyone else there!!!

I don't care who sleeps in the wee tent, it won't be me   I will be in my kingsize luxury tent   I don't think too much will happen on the Portstewart road   you have been watching too many films!!! 

Oooh, what did you have in Viscounts? I LOVE their Northland potatoes, the creamy potato gratin, i would go for it alone!!


----------



## janners1

I had the duck starter and then beef medallions (yum...) and we shared northland potatoes (gorg), champ, chips and garlic potatoes. I was completely stuffed!!!!!! I can't even remember what i had for dessert, though I am sure it was lovely. They kept coming out with the birthday song and DH was cracking up thinking we had done it for him!!!!!!!!!!

My ma never went in looking for me - thankfully!!!!! I would have died!!!!! After cidergate she did get paranoid and thought I was an alcho, but I really wasn't. Infact she was so preoccupied with me that she totally missed my younger sister going clean off the rails!! I was the one cleaning up that mess!!!!!! Me and my sis always swore to each other that we would be open with our own kids cause my mum pushed us so hard that we were afraid to tell her anything and did everything behind her back. She doesn't realise how lucky she is that we came out of that unscathed. Especially the middle sis.

I ate soooo much this weekend. Out Friday night at Viscount, Sat night at Plough, Sunday at Galgorm and then a big fry Monday morning!!!!!!!!


----------



## weeza82

Hah!!! I got caught at evvvverything!!! But strangely, it was my wee sis who was the ringleader. She and my cousin (who is like a sis) went to the high school and was a bit of a tough nut, so she smoked before me and drank before me and I just tagged along, did it as well and then I was the one who got caught.There were too many times to count    Oh peer pressure.......  My mum thought she had it tough with us/me but she realised it wasn't that bad, about 10 years later      

My mum was exactly the same, she pushed and lived vicariously through us, especially me because I was a swot. We did everything behind her back as well and tbh still haven't got over that, hence why she doesn't know about our situation. My mum really couldn't deal with me growing up. I was getting changed one time in my bedroom and she walked in (no knocking). I was in my bra, excruciating enough at 14, and she noticed the stretch marks on my boobs (they sprang up over night   ) and nearly ripped the bra off me to see them. "What are they? " Now, I already knew they were stretch marks from the growth spurt, cos I had read it in Sugar magazine or something, but she didn't believe me and insisted on compounding my humiliation by dragging me to the docs to see what it really was   I don't know what she thought it was.......

Anyhoo, now we get on fine, especially since I moved out,  but she can still be shrill and overbearing when she puts her mind to it.


----------



## weeza82

Oooh, that was cathartic


----------



## janners1

Oh mortifying!!!!!!!! 

Being a teenage girl was awful....just awful. I hope I handle it better than my mum!! By the time she got to my wee sister she was absolutely brilliant and they have a great, unmessedup relationship!! But me and the middle - that's another story!!!!!    

What would we have done without Sugar to explain everything?!!!!

Me and my mum have a great relationship now too - but then we do live an ocean apart!!!!    

My poor dad - when I think of him in that house with 2 teenagers, a crazy wife and a sweet little 7 year old tantrum thrower. Surprised he isn't in the nuthouse!!!!!!!


----------



## MaryC

Weeza, I have come to the conclusion that you are one of life's martyrs, between everything you went through as a teen with your mother and then to be landed with your IL's you really don't like the easy options in life do you??!!!!  

I like the idea of being very open with your kids but the reality I think is very different!! I know I would not be a happy camper if my DD got up to half the things I did!!    
Thanksfully I never got caught really doing anything, I was up to plenty but just never got caught!! 

Mary


----------



## weeza82

I have just spent the last 10 mins sobbing on my desk "mummy didn't understand me"  

Not really.  

I would hope I am more open when I am a parent, though it wouldn't be hard   I make it sound like my life is a trial and tribulation, but it wasn't I had a great childhood, just when I hit teenagedom my mum couldn't keep up. She used to try and make me go to bed at 9pm when i was in 3rd year 14    What 14 year old goes to bed at 9pm? Oh well. 

If I thought my children were going to do the things I did, I would be happy enough (as much as  you could be), because it's a bigger badder world out there now and there are so much worse things they could do. A fella in work found out his 15 year old son was taking ecstacy. He was buying it for 50p a tab behind Rushmere     , I would take the odd drink and snealy puff on a *** over ecstacy anyday. Just think, by the time our kids are teenagers, it could be crystal meth or anything!!!


----------



## weeza82

Heading home  to ask DH how he ended up with an emo wreck like me  

Berta are you testing in the morning? If so     babe (I know Anita and PT aren't testing till later in the week)

Trishy I hope you had a lovely day at the zoo despite this morning   I hope you got the strength from your family


----------



## janners1

weeza82 said:


> A fella in work found out his 15 year old son was taking ecstacy. He was buying it for 50p a tab behind Rushmere   , I would take the odd drink and snealy puff on a *** over ecstacy anyday. Just think, by the time our kids are teenagers, it could be crystal meth or anything!!!


HORRIFIED!!!!!!!


----------



## janners1

Did anyone hear the story (I think it is one of those urban legends) about the young girls who were dropped off at the Coach by their dad for a 16th bday party and he was turning the car and realised they had all went up round the back instead of going in. He parked up and went to investigate and they were coming back down with a plastic bag containing all their knickers!!!!!!!!

MIL told me that one, her best friend's daughter goes to school with one of the girls. APPARENTLY!!!


----------



## galaxy girl

Janners see from your info your now thinking of adoption - wow good for you. have you looked in to it yet?

I used my first pessary this morning - super weird.


----------



## janners1

GG - yeah, we are not pursuing ICSI. I've set the adoption ball rolling and am very excited!!!!!


----------



## MaryC

Janners, nothing would surprise me with the coach, if you saw some of the sights going in there it is frightening  
I'm hoping by the time it gets to our kids teenage years it will have gone full circle and they ill all become angels and never put a foot wrong, am I a mother living in denial!!!  

Well done Galaxy Girl with your first pessary.


----------



## pink tulip

Janners - I too only just noticed that you are heading towards adoption....well done on taking that big decision. In a way, I envy you, because I feel that it has a much more guaranteed outcome that IVF/ICSI. I really love the idea of giving a child, who would ordinairily be alone, a home with lots of love. If this cycle doesn't work, we might have one more private cycle and then adoption.

Anita/Berta: How are you today? I have to confess Trishy's bad news has got me down.....for her and for me.....What day are you guys testing? Is it Thursday too? If so we are all on Thursday....  I'm feeling OK today. I drove up to Coleraine especially for my acupuncture and straight home again..3 hours solid driving. I was ready for a wee nap when I got home. No real symptoms today except the odd hot flush....I googled them and it seems that they are a symptom of early pregnancy.....I imagine that equally it could be a side effect of the pessaries......

Trishy - how was your day? how are you feeling now? 

Speak later, Pink Tulip x


----------



## Annie70

MaryC - I think that if people saw us going to the Coach in our day too, they would have been shocked! It's the drugs angle that scares me now - before it was just **** and alcohol. 

Weeza - what is Summer Madness? I must have been too old for it??  I wasn't enough of a wild child to go to Circus Circus. Actually, I also had a pretty bad relationship with my mother as a teenager, now it has never been better. (With the Atlantic between us and her now knowing that I'm only expecting a singleton!)  

Janners - great news about the adoption! Are you going to adopt locally?

Pink Tulip - I also had a big downer just before I got my BFP because a cycle buddy on another Canadian forum who should have been testing same time as me got what she thought was AF.  I was so devastated for her and thought I had no chance too. Anyways, it turned out that it wasn't AF but she only got her BFP on the test day. Keep the faith - your test date is my dh's birthday. Hope it's a good omen for you!


----------



## Mrs AB

Trish - I am so sorry babe - I know you must be very disappointed. I say this because this morning I was awoken with horrible AF cramps and because I've had them on and off for the past few days I couldn't take the suspense anymore, I tested this morning...............and it was negative. 

I've already contacted Origins and told them but they've advised to keep taking the pessary and test again on Thursday - I know it's not over until the fat bird sings but I'm not holding out much hope.

I was inconsolable this morning - me and DH hugged each other for what felt like hrs..................with me saying silly things like, 'people will say there's that couple with the two dogs, cos they can't have kids'....................!! with tears rolling down my wee cheeks!!!!! Needless to say, I didn't go into work today - I was too upset - my eyes are _still_ swollen!!

Trish you have been very brave with the sad news you received today (bet you wished you had one of Anita's specially designed pregnancy tests! I would have liked one this morning, that's for sure! lol) But I obviously don't have your good nature because I'm angry, frustrated and generally p!ssed off!! I'm just wondering how much further I can continue to travel along this bumpy road because I really am finding it emotionally draining.

Sorry for my very downbeat post (BTW Mary I hate Rob Lowe - find a better link next time!!!! I'm feeling worse now that I've clapped eyes on his sorry face!!! lol).

A


----------



## pink tulip

Oh My God.....Sh*$!, Damn,F$$$.......Anita....I can't believe you are negative too . I am so sorry pet.....you sound devastated which is no surprise. Please try another test on Thursday just in case....I'm sure you will anyway...  Oh dear, I really don't know what to say...... 
Pour yourself a big glass of wine.....

Love Pink x


----------



## Fionab

Trishy, I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN.  Take time out to recover both physically and mentally before you decide what to do.  It does take time to recover, just don't rush it and feel you have to put a brave face on it.  A holiday will be really good for you both and as you say it will be a date to aim for, and you will come back refreshed for your NHS cycle.

MrsAB, take the advice from Origin and keep taking the pressaries.  Hopefully when you test on Thursday you will get  a better result.  Good luck for the test and we are all behind you.

Fiona


----------



## Annie70

Anita - really hope it ain't true, pet!  But, it really isn't over and I hope you get a late BFP!

Hi Fiona - glad to hear you had a great holiday. How was Toronto?? What did you do there (I mean, what _can_ one do there??)

Berta / Pink Tulip - stay positive!!


----------



## crazykate

Trishy I don't know what to say.......... it was all looking sooooo positive   .  

Anita really hope it's not all over for you Mrs    -  will they FET with just one embie or would you have to start all over again hun?  

What about you Trishy will you have to start all over too?

I'm thinking of you both


Biggest of big hugs ladies

Kate


----------



## paulmghty

Trishy - I'm gutted for you. It's the worst feeling in the world but you will get through it. It's okay to ball your lamps out and from personal experience I think that it helps to do that. Take care of yourself and your DH.

Love from Pauline


----------



## MaryC

Hi Girls,

Anita, sorry you've had such an awful time this morning/all day. Test again on Thursday and see how you get on. I'm sorry you don't appreciate ROB LOWE, I can only think that your poor judgement is down to hormones!!LOL I'll find someone else for you just to cheer you up as you've had a rotten time of it. 

Girls, I really think it would be a good idea to try and stop analysing every symptom you may or may not have, you are only torturing yourselves. I know how hard the whole 2ww thing is, and how hard it is to resist reading into every twinge but I think to be honest early pregnancy and pre AF can be very very similar, in the majority of cases I don't think you can really tell the difference unless you permanently have you head down the toilet being sick!!
I hope my comments are taken in the manor in which they are meant! They are out of concern for all of you on 2ww, I have been worried about you all quite alot, especially over the past week as I thought you were really making things harder for yourselves, especially in the long run by analysing symptoms everyday!!

I really hope there are some BFP for those of you left to test yet,   and for the others the strength to come to terms with what you have been through and look to the future.  

Mary


----------



## g&amp;t

Anita,I know your devastated but there really is still hope.You still have 2 days to go.I feel really bad and gutted your so sad i just wish I could help.You sound as though you and your husband have a loving and caring marriage and thats what going to help you beat this and you will.x o 
Mary your comp right about the symptoms thing,It really does help being at the same stage as everyone  else sometimes you cant help but compare symptoms.But you are right.
Trishy I hope you got through today OK x o
Weeza,my mans tattoo is tribal??haven't a feckin clue what tribe,Id say more cave man.Sadly i find them strangely attractive.Its the hormones!! He has @20 One i a cover up of an old girlfriends name.It began with a y and I couldn't think of anything to cover it with so its a cluster of stars.
Doing my test tom afternoon.Man u are playing and it'll be a welcome distraction to watch them beat Chelsea.If its bad news ill be to drunk on the whole glass of wine it takes to get me drunk.to numb the pain
ILL  be on tom night to tell you all.I'm sooooo nervous......
p.s Anita don't give up yet x o


----------



## janners1

Anita - sorry you have had such a crappy day      I worry that people will say that about me and my dogs too.  But you do have two days left for HCG to build so you never know...

     

I hate the devastation of all this    

Annie - we are meeting with the domestic adoption social worker and also the intercountry one and then we will decide. I've always felt quite strongly about intercountry though. I can't tell you how happy and at peace I feel now that this decision has been made. It is just right for me and DH and I am so gad we were totally on the same page about it. 

Berta - good luck for tomorrow babe!!!!!!   

PS - Anita - what did you think of Ryan Reynolds?!!


----------



## janners1

PS - Annie, Summer Madness was a Christian Music Festival/Youth  event thing where you camped and listened to sermons and stuff!!!!!      

Reason for Weeza being so in trouble for her bad behaviour LOL!!


----------



## galaxy girl

Janners keep us up to date with the adoption plans - It's something I've always felt very positive about too. DH not so sure but willing to explore it. We have agreed on a certain number of cycles and if they don't work we will go down adoption route def. 

Anita . Sorry your having such a bad time of it. I'll be thinking about you for Thursday. In fact for you all that are testing this week.


----------



## Fionab

Annie

We enjoyed Toronto but we were staying with friends so we did things with them.  We went to the CN Tower for dinner and to a baseball match.  We also did Niagara Falls another day and just went shopping the rest of the time.  Having said that New York was better for shopping though!!

Fiona


----------



## crazykate

Just a good luck note for Berta - everything crossed for you Mrs.........      

I agree with Mary although it can be difficult it's only more torture!


----------



## Trishy

Evening all

Wow I only left you for 12 hours and I had to look back over 5 pages!! You talk some crap!   BTW, Rob Lowe helped!!!

Anita pet - I am so sorry and hope you can get the strength to carry on but please hang in there until test day, it may just be too early for you.   

I have three tests left so am going to try again tonight, tomorrow morning and Thursday morning just to double check as I don't want to stop the medication until test day is definitely over.  But incase any of you girls thinks I am going mad clinging to hope out of desperation I am not, I just want to make sure i come off the drugs when i am sure I am not pregnant and have got to the very end of the 2WW.  So don't say i am being silly please  

I actually had a lovely day today at the zoo although it was cold but I was able to carry my nephews and get lots of cuddles which was just lovely.  It really helped not being alone but I feel very drained now as I have been up since 4.30am and have not cried at all.  I am not sure if I am in shock, very strong or just very insensitive (but i hope this is not true of me   ).  

I am just trying to be realistic that this is our first try and there are people out there who have been through an awful lot more than us and we have so much further to go, it's not the end by a long shot.  I am definitely not going to give up without a fight!  If needs be, I am going to have 2 FETs with my 7 frosties then we would have another fresh try from the start as I do want to experience a fresh cycle just incase the frozen cycle is having an influencing factor here.  But again before you think I am losing it, I am going to take this one step at a time and wait to get our review appointment first then NHS try before thinking any further than that. 

I have to think happy thoughts as, to be perfectly honest, I just don't want to be sad and that's that!!    I hate crying and refuse to have an unhappy summer so the plan is get out there, enjoy the garden, enjoy the dog, and enjoy my wonderful hubby!  OK going to cry now!!!


----------



## Trishy

Sorry - me again!  Just want to wish Berta all the best for tomorrow, I really hope you get good news.  I hope you are not being affected by all the sadness so i am sending you some love   and pregnancy vibes   

As for symptoms my boobs are still sore so it just goes to show it's all a pile of rubbish - but I had fun imagining 'what if'! Whatever gets you through i say and talking the biggest load of rubbish to you girls without being told to shut up worked for me!!


----------



## jofi

Anita, I'm  so sorry to hear your news. I know how much you wanted this to turn out differently. You are a strong person and I know you will be able to focus on the next tx. It's true that the first attempt is often an opportunity for the clinic to personalise your protocol for the next one. If only they could call it a dummy run and refund the money. If you need anything at all Anita you know I'm here.

Mary c while taking your advice in the spirit it is offered I hope you don't mind me adding my thoughts. I've found these boards to be a source of comfort, strength and inspiration from my first fertility doubts to diagnoses and now onto my fourth icsi. It is a safe place to be vunerable  fearful and when nesseccary to vent frustration. The things that are said here are not an indication of a person's character in real life. We don't always want to say these things to our family and friends. It's a place to offload to others who often have been through the same experience.
For the ladies having ivf and icsi there might be only 3 or 4 two week waits in their lifetime, I will be on my last one very shortly. I think it's important that we can all still feel comfortable discussing our niggley symptoms, even more so for those of us having tx for the first time.


----------



## Becky39

Trishy,

I have only been a member on this site for 2 days and this is only my 3rd post - i just felt i had to come in and say what a brave young lady you are. I know from my experience when i got my bfn in 2006, i was so sad and cried for weeks on end. It took me a long time to decide to go for another go (and here we are again) 
Im so glad u had a good day at the zoo, your very brave to have done that, dont think i could have. I dont think for one minute u are being insensitive wotsoever, you are doing what u are trained to do - ur coping, and may i say coping very well. I do think tho that u need some time out to accept what has happened, and then if u feel the need to sit and cry and rant and rave, then u can do so, dont feel gulity about doing so - ur are entitled to.
I hope u dont think that i have intruded on u and on ur cycle - after all im new here and dont know anyone well enough to comment, i just want to wish u all the very best for ur nhs go - also as u have 7 frosties - not many people get good enough embryos to get that far, then im sure the next time will bring u much joy at the ending.
Sending much love and hugs ...
Becky Xxxx


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Becky, that is lovely of you to say that.  I am just trying to cope the only way I know how as this is all new to me but I am sure I will cry into my hubby's chest at night, hugs always make me cry!!  I am just so sick of being sad since this whole situation began so am determined not to let this beat me!! I am a glass half full person (usually of wine   !!).  Funny enough though a drink is the last thing I want right now and that's not like me!


----------



## Dahlia

Good luck for testing Berta   

Anita   hope you are testing too early? Dont give up hope yet xx

Dahlia x


----------



## Mrs AB

Just a wee note to say thankyou for all of your good wishes and  to Berta and PT.  I really do hope you get that wished for BFP girls!!!


----------



## Cate1976

Trishy:      to you and your DH. So sorry you didn't get BFP

Good Luck to Berta and PT.

Anita:      to you as well. I'd keep testing as well just in case you have low rising HCG levels. Google it.

Janners, good luck with adoption. Summer Madness is still going, the 21st festival was last year. It started in Castle Archdale in Fermanagh, then moved to Gosford Forest Park, then moved to King's Hall in 2001. I went for the first time in 2000 (friend who was living in Omagh at the time invited me over). I love it.


----------



## Trishy

Good luck Berta, PT and Anita over the next 2 days.  We will all be strong together and fight on if we need to  .  I did my confirmation test this morning and still negative so I think the fat lady has sung!  Talking of fat I now need to think about getting a bikini body!  Will start today with a long walk/jog with the dog!


----------



## tedette

Trishy and Anita,

I am really sorry that things haven't worked out for you this time.             

Tedette


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Tedette.  You are up early!  Are you working today?


----------



## Lesley08

Good morning ladies, I have to say you lost me there with all the talk of summer madness etc... and when it comes to what 'modern' teenagers can get up to I can tell you stories about my lot that will put you off for life (and Im only vaguely kidding here....)

Anita, hope you are ok pet, I would test again as it was a bit early, if not then a bit of time off and try again. I agree with  you that this is very draining. i have found the whole experience a bit weird since in my early twenties I only had to look at a pair of speedo's and I was knocked up and i think it took me a while to adjust to this new fertility challenged me! There have been times when I have really wanted to throw the towel in, the endless ttc cycle where really every month had a 2ww as you lived in hope and then the crushing disappointment when it didnt happen. In a way I was relieved ( temporarily) when we were told we should go for egg donor as it would at least give us time off trying, now Im not so sure and am plagued with random thoughts of an extremely negative nature ( like this wont really be my baby etc...) Nonetheless I do believe that like stopping smoking the more you try the greater your chance of success, so you keep going girl, you are great craic and would make a great mum.

lesley xo


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone, 

Trishy, sorry the confirmation was -ve as well    hope you got plenty of hugs from your DH last night. Glad you had a nice day at the zoo. A hug and a cuddle from the nephew must have felt great  

Anita, it's not over till it's over    I admit, that I worry people will say the same thing about us and dogs too   

Berta good luck for this afternoon    

PT how are you holding up? 

Janners, good woman on the adoption   vay pleased for you   I never heard that urban legend about the knockers in the bag    but another horror story.... a girl in work has a 14 year old daughter who has been stealing her ****, drinking, shoplifting but worst of all taking ecstacy......

Morning as well to Mary, Jofi, Dahlia, Missy, crazykate, Cate, SQ, Sunny, Tedette, Gemma, Emak, EmerG, Becky, Fiona, paulmighty, Lesley and anyone else I may have inadvertantly missed. 

 I missed the end of CSI last night and sexy Warrick got shot. I was 10 seconds late as I got to the living room, the credits came up on screen. DH was screaming at me to hurry up  

I spent last night trying to get over my emo woe and trying to bury the resurfaced teen angst    

BTW, thanks everyone for the advice on BIL/SIL & niece. I decided to give it one more go and if it happens again, that will be it


----------



## MaryC

Morning ladies,

Jofi, I would just like to clarify my point for you as from reading your reply post it is obvious you have missed my point!!! I at no stage did I think or have I said people should not express how they are feeling whether it be before, during or after tx. My point was that I think anyone on a 2ww makes things alot harder for themselves when they try and analyse every symptom on a daily basis, which is what has been happening on this thread, this is primarily because it is almost impossible to predict if you are pregnant or not at such an early stage.
Jofi while I welcome your reply I would appreciate it if you could read my post accurately first before replying.
Also one last point, anyone on a 2ww finds if difficult no matter what fertility tx they have had not just IVF/ICSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That also includes the woman that haven't even started tx because every months there is that glimmer of hope.

Trish, sorry the result is the same as yesterday but I hope now you have proper confirmation of it you will be able to draw a line under this tx cycle and look to the future and your nhs review.

Hi to everyone else.

Mary


----------



## Trishy

Morning Mary.  Yes I have come to terms with it ok and am actually trawling the net for a week of sun to just get away from it all!!  I was realistic enough with myself that first time lucky would be very lucky indeed and I know I will be a lot worse if I get bad news for my next cycle but I am not going to even think about it yet and wait for my review appointment first which is 6-12 weeks away.

I hope nobody thinks i am being 'too happy' as if it is not a big deal to me (IYKWIM).  I am surprising myself how well i am coping but I just want all the rest of the 2WW girls to know we all deal with grief differently and if you need to cry and scream or come on here and have a good old rant then please do, I am here to listen too and just because I got a negative doesn't mean I can't be happy for any girls who get a BFP or can't listen and be supportive to those who get bad news.  We are all in this together and i think without FF I would have fallen apart.  DH still finds it hard that I am even on this site but says he will let me stay on it as long as it doesn't make me go loopy!    I have told him it really has helped me and I am not going mad, he just replied with 'you mean no more mad than you were before?   '


----------



## tedette

Hi ladies,

I hope I am not butting in but I just wanted to say that I think every person deals with the 2WW differently and therefore if they want to post their symptoms it is their right.

I didn't post my symptoms until the end and now feel quite guilty that I did in case I made others on the 2WW feel bad because they did have those symptoms and got a BFN or because they had different symptoms to me.

You are right Mary that every month holds its own 2WW horror when you are trying to conceive without success but I do have to say that the build up and emotional investment in a medicated cycle, of whatever kind, makes the result seem all-consuming.

Maybe a compromise would be to set up another thread for NI girls on 2WW and people could dip in and out of it as they felt like it?

Sorry again if I am antagonising the situation, I just think we are all on here for support and encouragement and that is what we should offer!

Hugs all round!        

Tedette


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi

I agree - all 2ww's are tough when trying to conceive but having been trying naturally, on clomid, on OI treatment & then on IVF I would say IVF or ICSI is defo the toughest mentally & physically. There's also the added financial pressure.  It totally consumes you for well over 2 months (more for those poor ladies who had to have a FET)  & we all need to be aware of this & try to help each other.  We're all very vulnerable in this IF malarkey.  

I don't post news re my preg here as feel its wrong & insensitive - was wondering if anyone think a good idea to set up a NI thread for those who have  had success. 

S

xxx


----------



## angel83

For all who need them


----------



## SUNNY2007

I like to say Mary what you said is right i analysed alot and it only brought me more worry and torture to be honest i never really had proper pregnancy symptoms till 7 weeks a lot of those symptoms described are because of the pessaries which ae progesterone when you are pregnant you produce your own progesterone therefore the pessarys fool your body into thinking you are pregnant.  I feel what you said was just because you feel for all the girls here you have been through it yourself it fact yours is worse at least with ivf you have a better chamce you were potluck with the clomid.

Sorry to those who had bad news your dreams will come true


----------



## tedette

Hi ShoppingQueen,

I think that thread sounds like a good idea!  

Tedette


----------



## MaryC

Girls, girls, girls,

I am absolutely baffled as to why some of you seem to think that I don't think you should express your feeling or symptoms, all I said was that I didn't think it was a good idea to do it EVERYDAY!!! and to TRY for your own sakes to limit it as it's only torturing yourselves, nothing more than that! It was only a suggestion and advice not an order!!!

I am however at this stage quite annoyed at the implication that one persons tx is more valid or difficult to deal with that another's!! The financial issue has been mentioned a couple of times, a question then!!!!! does that mean that the women who have IVF/ICSI on the NHS find the experience alot easier?? they don't experience the same drug side effects or emotional and physical highs and lows??
It may come across that I am trying to be argumentative but I'm not, I just feel if you are going to talk about something or make a comments about a topic you should look at it from all angles!!!

TO CLARIFY: It is not for me to say what people can or cannot post and I have never said any different!!! Surely if I had had a problem with people posting their symptoms on their 2ww i would have said something at the beginning or during their 2ww not when it's all over 

Mary


----------



## Trishy

Right girls - truce!   I think this has all got taken out of context and everyone has a right to their opinions either way.  Let's just draw a line under it and I actually think a new thread called NI Girls 2WW would be a nice touch just for when we need the added support from people at exactly the same stage as us.  

No matter what treatment we are all going through we are all here for a reason - because we need emotional help coping with finiding out we cannot conceive naturally, so we are all in the same boat no matter what.

Group hug


----------



## Mrs AB

Mary - I think you make a fantastic contribution to this thread (I mean, we've had a 'drink' in a bar for goodness sake!) But girls I really do think it is inappropriate to continue with this discussion in the face of what is currently happening i.e. all the 2ww girls.  I come onto this board for support, encouragement and a bit of a laugh - not to get involved in arguments!  Quite frankly it's defeating the purpose...........

Anita


----------



## EmerG

Anita, I'm so diappointed for you, but all is definitely not lost, keep going until tomorrow and I'll be keeping everything crossed for you that you just tested too soon. I don't blame you for doing it, I will be exactly the same when my turn comes I know, the suspense just becomes too much I'm sure by the end. Keeping everything crossed for you xxx

Trishy you sound pretty much the same as I would expect that I would be with a negative result first time round, I think we all have to be realistic that for some of us it will take a few goes and as you say first time lucky would be very lucky indeed, although it does happen thank God. Just be good to yourself and DH for a few days, definitely get that holiday booked and have something nice to look forward to and it wont be long until your review appointment. 

Sending lots of peace love and harmony to everyone else          

Tedette I think thats a good idea about the separate thread for the 2ww and Mary I totally take on board what you're saying about the over analyising of the symptoms, though I know when its me I'll be the worst of the lot! Only thing will be though that it doesn't look like there will be anyone else going through it at the same time as me unless any of the new girls will ba having ET around 19th June? I don't think so anyway...

Emer x


----------



## SUNNY2007

actually dont think i will be posting here anymore it sounds like a feud is about to start i have enjoyed being on here but feel now that people are starting to twist what others are saying and its cruel take care all who got their bfp and those waiting to get these always remember as i did when i was feeling down there are people alot worse off in the world at least we are not starving....have no clothes....homeles...or dying.

Sorry for the lecture but i feel strongly about this take care


----------



## Trishy

Totally unrelated to today's events but I just wanted to write a quick wee message to say I am going to take a break from the thread for now just until i get my review and start treatment again.  You have all been a great support and I will pop on to check on Pink Tulip, Anita and Berta over the next few days but just feel I need to take a step back and clear my head in preparation for round 2!

Good luck to Weeza for your first appointment - I am really thinking about you and hope things start to move quickly now  

Janners - you have been great craic and I wish you all the luck in the world for adoption, it definitely seems like the right decision for you

Sunny - sorry to see you go and I really wish you all the luck in the world with your beautiful babies

Annie, Mary, Missy, Tedette, Shopping Queens who else? (sorry!) - good luck for happy and healthy pregnancies.  Mary I am sure I will see you again soon. 

Cate - good luck for your forthcoing treatment

Kate - hope you get good news soon and you can start again

Angel, Lesley, Dahlia, Becky, Emer and anyone else I have missed - good luck for the future.

See you all soon for round 2!!


----------



## g&amp;t

wow whats happening? I think i over analysed all my symptoms so I'm sorry if I have bored you all,but its all well and good setting up another thread for 2ww,but we don't have enough people.I have appreciated all the support from the ladies who have had bf p's.Sunny teddette shopping queen and everyone else I have draw en strength from please don't go.I have had loads of treatment but never a bfp,I need reassurance that it does work and that the embryologist isn't selling my embeis on the black market cause I'm stunning? and putting fresh air back(this is a theory my DH comes up with every time!) Mary your valid in your point and I relay enjoy reading your experience to,you have been through soooo much to get were you are. 
Can we put are reaction down to hormones! That is one of the things we have in common,the pain in wanting a baby being another.This site is a life line to me through tx.Please can we start again?
My nerves are wrecked.DH wont be home till one.He looks after the cinemas in the north and they have a big film out this week so its a busy time so i hope he isn't late...I have been awake all night with pains.My plans are,B&Q then sainsburys in lisburn when its done.So if anyone is there and sees a mascara stained faced lady thats me pretending 'I'm fine!'
Please can we all make friends again and remember we need each other......who else listens to this bull crap and cares?


----------



## EmerG

hear here Berta.  Good luck for today will be thinking of you x


----------



## MaryC

I came on this thread this morning in great form and now find myself in tears, I do not cry easily!! I didn't even cry at any stage of my fertility tx so this is a major alarm bell going off for me.
I am sorry for my attempt at support or advice, I will never make that mistake again in life, especially in these circumstances. I have felt that everything I posted since last night has been vilified, I will not be posting again.
I have also been made feel that my fertility tx and journey has been sub standard in terms of importance or invalid because it wasn't IVF or ICSI.

Janners and Weeza, thanks for great craic yesterday and I have loved getting to know you both. I will pm you.

Sunny, all the best with your wonderful family.

To everyone else good luck with your journeys.

Mary


----------



## tedette

I don't know what is happening here but certainly did not mean to offend anyone by suggesting a separate thread, if people wanted it.


----------



## g&amp;t

Im not offended at all I just think we have too few people to contribute.


----------



## Suzie

WHOA there ladies! 

The thing I love about FF is that we can all have different opinions sugestions and still support each other through one of the most testing times in our lives 

I was only thinking the other day when I started part 2 for you , (you were on something like page 200 on part one  ) that it must have got missed ages ago , this I believe is that you all are supporting each other and getting along with it all  So there was never a need for a mod to dip into the part one thread , That is highly unusual for Fertility Friends I can tell you. As there are hormones all over the place and feelings run high daily on other parts of the site!

Please please please continue supporting each other the great way I believe you all have  It is lovely to see, trust me I am an admin 

 and  to all
suzie xx


----------



## Mrs AB

Oh dear!    Surely we can put all of these misunderstandings behind us - we're all we've got!!!!  Who else understands the pain and misery of Infertilty better than us?!

It is a deeply emotive subject and we all have our own deeply emotional stories - it's definitely not worth leaving the board for.  Mary, I for one would be very sad if you left - you would be sorely missed and I would ask that you rethink babe.   

Anita


----------



## janners1

I hope noone leaves - we are all like friends and it would be just as sad losing someone from the board as losing a friend. We are all going through one of the hugest things a woman has to deal with, so as Suzie said, it is pretty amazing that there have been no rows...considering the mass amount of hormones and highly charged feelings we are dealing with on a daily basis!!!!

We all deal with things differently - if you picked out one name from our group I bet everyone could say how that person deals with stress without even having met them!! That's pretty cool I think!!

Anyway, I so hope we can draw a line now ----------------------------

^^^^^that's the line by the way^^^^^^^^^^^

and start anew. Our wee thread is great, fun and supportive, so lets have a good old group hug and talk about who will leave the Apprentice tonight.


----------



## weeza82

I haven't said much about this rift so far.....

Ultimately we are all here for the same reason and we have the same end goal. We are here for the support of others in the same situation and also to help others. 

Everyone deals with IF and tx differently and everyone should respect that. I for one go all emo, big tears, woe is me, then tell a funny story to take my mind off it. That suits me, but it's not everyones way of dealing with it. And it's fine. Some people bury their head in the sand, some people over-analyze. So be it. Everyone does whatever it takes to get them through. But we should respect each other and our own varying ways. 

I hate to see peopl leaving the site, it is like losing a friend, We have great crack here, good support and I hope it can continue. 

Sometimes I think I'm an interloper, no tx decision or anything else! But we are all in the same boat, with the same end goal and we shouldn't lose sight of that. I hope that we as a board can keep going and put this behind us if possible.


----------



## galaxy girl

Please no one leave!!!  

I value all your opinions on what's hapening in my treatment and really want to know how everyone else gets on with theirs. In fact I think it is great we are all in different stages and have had sucess at different stages - it gives us all hope.

Janners I never know who will leave the apprentice as long as Raef stays i'm happy - he's hysterical!


----------



## EmerG

I second/third that, please no-one leave!!!!!!!!!!! This place is brilliant, I don't know how I coped with this whole IF carryon before I found all of you girls and the advice and experience from you all has been fantastic. Its an amazing resource of information and support and that's because we're all amazing ladies on a hard road together. And everyone's journey is different but that's what makes this forum even better for all of us. (I wish I could do those group hug thingies but I'm pretty useless with the old graphics -   - aha think I found it!!) 

As for the apprentice, I'm voting for Michael to be booted out, or Helene, akthough apparently she is being tipped as having a good chance of winning but she's too much of a sour bake for me. I agree, as long as Raef is still there working his super smooth magic I will be happy!!! Raef for King I say!


----------



## Dahlia

Group hug girls    

Berta     hope DH made it home on time

I am actually tempted to watch the Apprentice now    . Still a Desperate Houewife though  .

Dahlia x


----------



## weeza82

Gonna miss the Apprentice tonight, have to deliver Liar Skank Brides wedding present  . Oooh, it's the tornado tonight in Desperate Housewives!!!


----------



## pink tulip

Oh My Good God! Everything has kicked off since I last logged on....

Yesterday evening I did read Mary's comment and it has been playing on my mind but now that it has been WELL AND TRUELY discussed I would really like it to be dropped. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE Nobody leave the board. I almost feel like my whole support network is falling apart the day before my testing. I need all of you more than I can ever express in these words. I feel like I have made a whole new group of friends that I can be authentically ME with no pretence. That is the wonderful thing about FF.....there is no pretence of " I'm fine and coping well"....which I feel I spend my life doing with my friends and colleagues.

Mary - Please reconsider. Please do not leave the board. Your input is valued and your IF journey is equal to that for all of us in it's validity and importance. I agree with Berta ......it's priceless to get the opinions of those who have actually fallen pregnant.....you are the proof that it is possible

Trishy - I am really going to miss you but I understand you need to take a step back now and focus on other aspects of your life to gain some perspective. It's exactly what I plan to do if.......I wish you well for the next couple of months I hadn't remembered you had so many frosties......that is wonderful.....I'm envious.

Sunny - I'm sooooo sad you feel so strongly that you need to leave. I wish you well with your pregnancy and joy with your babies 

I think the separate thread idea is a valid one....however, I think part of the usefulness of this thread is the wealth of experience aswell as the light-hearted banter that comes as welcome relief. I think we should all stick together.

Berta - I've been thinking about you all morning. I pray you get a BFP and that your dream will become a reality. Please log on and let us know as soon as you can    

Anita - How are you doing doll? Did you do another test today? You have been in my thougts so much and I am gutted for you 

Well, I'm on my last day of waiting. I'm day 13 tomorrow and will testing as soon as I waken. I brought my Mum into the clinic this am as she was getting her eyes lasered. While we were sitting talking I nearly fainted.....strange. But I do think I'm on the nerves more today than ever before. TMI WARNING:- I have nervous bowel today ie the runs! It's a sure sign I am up to high doh! I have tried to think of things that will be good about not being pregnant over the next few months eg. wine,   . Obviously, there are more good things about actually being pregnant 

Will be back later x


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi girls I have not been on for a long time but have been reading the post.  Congratulations to all that got their BFP and I am thinking of all the girls that got a negative.  

I hope that people dont leave over this disput and feel that when people read words on the page can misinterpret the meaning or intention because you are not getting the information face to face and this can be very limiting when trying to deal with sensitive subjects.

This board gave me great support during my treatment and advise with my husband, and I am very grateful.  I am about to start treatment this month in London and hope that people are still here for support.

Just an update, Origin have been the biggest pain, they would not let me go ahead with next frozen transfer this month as believe my husband condition of MS will have impact on welfare of child and now has to go to an ethics board to determine future treatment.
I was horrified about this and have paid to transfer remaining frozen sperm and embies to London and start a fresh cycle this month.

Hope all the girls can work out differences

Gemma


----------



## shoppingqueen

Can't be bothered anymore.  

All the very best to you all - I genuinely wish you all the luck in the world.

Sharon 

XXX


----------



## janners1

Oh PT now you are getting me all nervous for you!!!!!!!   

I second, third and fourth all the thoughts that this place is an unbelievable source of support and I would have well and truly done DH's head in by now!! Noone in the real world understands the way each of us do. Plus I talk pure keek and noone has kicked me off yet, so you must love me really   

OMG Emer - do NOT say Helene has a good chance of winning!!!!! I can't stand her!!!!!!!

GG - I also love Raef, he is very funny and will be there to the end I hope.

I am voting for Michael to leave tonight, he does my bap in!!!!!!!

Dahlia - all Desperate Housewives girls - I have huge Desperate Housewives news for you...

http://perezhilton.com/2008-05-18-amazing-season-finale

This is a spoiler so don't watch if you wanna be shocked at the end of the season!!!!!!! Weeza -you prolly won't be able to view it...sorry!

What did you buy LSB?! The ugliest toaster in the world?!!


----------



## janners1

God Gemma, I'm sorry to hear that. I hope your treatment in London goes without any hitches. How does that work - will you have to fly back and forward or just stay there for a few weeks?

How come they have decided this now?


----------



## weeza82

I got her vouchers *shrugs* not going to her house with the pressie, going to the grooms so at least it won't be totally horrific. 

If Michael doesn't go tonight I'll....I'll...... do probably nothing only curse at the TV   

I may find a computer to view Perez somewhere.....

Gemma, that is such a pity it's going to the ethics committee, I hope the decision is in your favour       good luck for London


----------



## GemmaC

Anita I am so disappointed for you.  

Shopping Queen - PM for you.


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi girls I will be having all my scan done over here at RFC or by Dr Heasley.  So just having egg collection and transfer over there approx 4 days.  

Origin going to the ethics board because say DH condition is worsening which it is not he has not had a major relapse in nearly two years and Origin have been giving us treatment in this time period.  I feel this is happening because we asked to do a fresh cycle instead of frozen cycle, they did say because I was 26 that they would support this although would have to have clinical meeting.  I then decided to go ahead with frozen  as did not want to wait then got told investigating husband condition.

So I am completely finished with origin and they don't know that one of my DH doctors sits on the ethics board and he is not happy with this reaction as his own wife has ms.

Gemma


----------



## EmerG

God Gemma that's terrible hope all goes well for you with the ethics board, as if the whole thing isn't difficult enough for you...when will the board happen?

Janners I can't remember what I was watching on tv at the weekend that said yer woman Helene had a good chance, or maybe it was the interview with Adrian Chiles that I read in one of the weekend's magazines, I don't like her at all after that time she was so horrible to the lovely ******* and in fairness she did make a horlicks of managing last weeks task so hopefully that'll scupper her chances!

PT good luck for tomorrow, I'm thinking all my best PMA thoughts for you and for Anita too and Berta.


----------



## pink tulip

Berta - I just hope you post soon with good news.....I'm like an eejit , checking this computer every 5 minutes


----------



## galaxy girl

Everyone Origin has just phoned - out of our 5 defrosted embies only one has survived. They are now going to defrost more ( we had 9 all together) in the hopes of getting another one - i feel sick


----------



## crazykate

Galaxy Girl    hun when is ET?

Anita Mrs how you doing?

PT Good luck for tomorrow bird - thinking of you........  


Thinking of everyone else too 

kate


----------



## EmerG

good luck galaxy girl keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## g&amp;t

Well  im all in a mess really...for a wee change.Did origin test and i got a faint but visable line that went horizontialy  and of course the vertical line in the second box.I didnt know what to think cause it stayed there!Went to answer the door and dh poured the rest of the wee into the first box cause he wanted a stronger line....anyway what was there was washed away It was there for ten minutes.I called orgin when it first happened to get a nurse but it took 4hrs to get a call back..they are busy.Im not sure what to think because the line went the wrong way...I went to the shop and bought 2 more.It came up neg but has a faint grey line,im convinced its because it was wet that it left some sort of line.DH is convinced im prg.Im not cause I have that need to wee thing I get when period is due.
JESUS somebody save me and put me out of my misery.
Origin were lovely to dh but I think he might have over sold it! re test in the morning


----------



## janners1

Oh God Berta....fingers crossed for the retest!!!!    

I know there is talk about evaporation lines and they are usually always grey. But I'm not sure why the other one went horizontally...? 

You will know FOR SURE (I am sure!!) in the morning!!!!!!!

Hang in there.


----------



## crazykate

Berta don't go to the loo for about 4 hours! then try one of the tests again    for a BFP for you mrs oooohhh can't wait to hear from you!


----------



## galaxy girl

Berta    

Kate ET is tomorrow!!!


----------



## crazykate

Good luck Galaxy Girl hope you get the best news.....

can you tell that the boss is away??  Don't think I've been on in an afternoon for aaaaaages!


----------



## g&amp;t

I dont think i could go through another test.Dh sits and stares at it and goes through every thought process out loud,he's doin my scone in! Im doing it at half six in the morning but have this feeling of dread I just wish I knew.
Anita how are you? Pink tulip the nerves must be terrible.Ill be in to check on you both in the morning.
Galaxy girl good luck for tommorrow,Ill pray for lads of embyo's for you x o


----------



## Annie70

Galaxy girl - I so hope you get some more frosties for tomorrow! Thinking of you!  

Trishy - enjoy your warm break - I'd love one too - am dreaming of Cuba again.

Berta - OMG, wait till tomorrow for FMU - can you? My first BFP was really light - I had to squint at it, wondered if it was in my head. I hope this is it for you      

Anita / Pink Tulip - hope you two are bearing up with your PMAs.

Gemma - that is awful news.  I hope that your review is favourable for you 

Weeza - funny that you felt like an outsider on the forum - I often do just because I'm not physically living in Norn Iron any more.  But, it's been great for me - like bringing a little touch of home to the whole IF mess.  I am on another Canadian forum but what I particularly liked about FF was that people discussed not only purely tx but just whatever was going through their head! Think that's the nice thing about having a mix of people on the forum - tww, pre-tx,tx,  pg, post-pg. 

To all youse others, I want you back! I'm no John de Chastelain so I'll refrain from diving into the fray but hopefully the overall aim of this forum - supporting each other in our infertility journey - will pull through.


----------



## crazykate

sneaking off home early girls.......will pop back later


----------



## weeza82

Annie,    John de Chastelain    I had to think who that was!!! Yeah, there are times I feel I shouldn't be here, like I'm taking and not giving, that I have no advise, no info or insight for anyone else, but I can leech off everyone elses experience iykwim   But I often forget you are in Canada. When you say things like "youse" it brings you right back  home   Out of curiosity, would you ever settle back in NI or is it Canada for good? Or even what about Sweden? 

GG      for  your other embies defrosting tonight and I will be thinking of you tomorrow for ET. I hope you have a good nights sleep and have good news in the morning    

Anita, PT and Berta, wow, hugest thoughts and prayers coming your ways tonight ladies     , there's not much I can say except fingers crossed for dreams coming true in the morning    

Otherwise, this day has sucked on this board, it has been the worst day and couldn't have come at a worse time when we should have been there for Anita, Trishy, PT, Berta and GG.  I hope bridges can be mended and that we can continue to support each other. That's why we are here.


----------



## galaxy girl

Weeza - believe me we all get a lot from you on the board - madness usually!!! 

You always keep things fun and interesting! Is your review going ahead on Friday?

Am feeling a little better about it all. Hopefully get good news when we go tomorrow. going for acupuncture before and after.

Thinking of PT , and Berta for tomorrow!


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi

Sorry Trishy if I added to ur pain & good luck Berta, PT & Anita for 2moro.

I'm mega sorry 4 all this stress - I sure as hell don't need it nor do any of you.  

I've always tried to be supportive & sensitive on this site & even yesterday when I had my first scan & was bursting to tell u all I didn't as the timing was bad & would have been insensitive.

I feel like a villain for expressing my opinion re 2ww & I think its undeserved.

As I said apologies if I caused u all anxiety

Sharon
xxxx


----------



## Dahlia

Thanks for being considerate re your scan S/Q  , no-one thinks you are a villain  

On that note BEST wishes for testing tomorrow PT    .

Galaxygirl    re snowbabies 

Berta   gosh this is a minefield isn"t it. I would try not to pee for 4 hours like crazykate said if you cannot hang on til morning.

Hallo to everyone else,

My ET is booked for Friday  . Got the call today to say 6 eggs out of 7 have fertilised    . Relieved in a way because after Friday- its all up to a higher good?! 

Dahlia x


----------



## shoppingqueen

Terrific news Dahlia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wow wow wow.  Thats good its a 3 day transfer too.

Rest up in prep for those embies!

SQ
XXX


----------



## emak

Oh ladies ,what the heck has been happening over the past 24 hrs on FF?? I am quite sad to read that we are losing a few of you ,PLEASE STAY we are all in the same boat and we all need each others craic,banter or whatever.I agree with whoever said lets put today down to hormones !!

Anita are you retesting tomorrow?? If so i really hope that you get a positive ,i really felt for you when i read about you and dh crying yesterday.Lets   that tomorrow you will be crying tears of joy.

Oh Berta you wee head must be done in today ,u should defo wait til the morning before you test again.Enjoy the match tonite. 

Galaxy Girl   that ET goes smoothly tomorrow.Good luck.

Pink Tulip hows the nerves holding out? I would be climbing the walls by now  .Will be checking early tomorrow to see how the 3 of yous get on.

Janners WOW ....adoption,i also would be keen to explore this route but DH wont even discuss it at the moment.He feels that we have to try ourselves first,as he says we havent even had our first try yet.He says that its typical of me to be rushing and panicking as usual,i know that he is right i am the worse person for nerves/panicking etc but hey hes been with me now for 12 years so i cant be that bad !!  .Are you not going to have tx then?

Weeza ,enjoy visting your friend LSB   ,she sounds delightful !!! I second your thoughts,i really hope that we can all keep supporting each other this IF buisness is [email protected] and i feel that a lot of the time i can only talk openly and honestly about how im feeling with all my cyber pals on FF and i want it to stay that way.We are all in this together no matter what the causes of the infertility is .
The fact remains that we ALL want a child   
Hi Trishy how are you feeling today pet You seem one strong lady.  
Big Hello to all the rest of u loonies ,hope you are having a good day.
Must go have a shephards pie in the oven YUM YUM nearly ready, the smell is drawing me towards the kitchen ,i am starving (but if ye seen me you would be saying she doesnt look like someone whos starving) LOL


----------



## emak

Me again .Dahlia brill news for you 2day with6 eggs being fertilized .  for ET on friday
Ema xx


----------



## tedette

Great news on the fertilisation rate Dahlia!!  Nearly 100%!


----------



## Dahlia

Thanks so much girls  

would love some shepherds pie though   

Dahlia x


----------



## galaxy girl

congrats Dahlia!

SQ - you know how you've supported me since Jan _ THANKS! that I'm feeling more positive now is all down to our chat - please keep posting on the board!! 

Thanks all for prayers and good wishes


----------



## janners1

Brill news Dahlia!!!!!!!!!! Good luck for Friday!   

Ema - Dh and I decided tx isn't for us. After 3 years of obsessing about 2wws/sperm/tubes/eggs/pregnancy tests and periods I have just had enough. I just don't have the strength for any kind of treatment, nor do I have the required desire for a child made from us! We both have a really strong gut feeling that we were meant for adoption all along.



emak said:


> The fact remains that we ALL want a child


So true Ema...I felt like I should clear off when I decided not to go ahead with tx but at the end of the day we are all here on our own individual paths to becoming parents and we can support each other at any level...

   PT and Berta

Anita - hope you are OK.

Jxx


----------



## shoppingqueen

Cheers GG!!!  

Was good to chat to you too 

S

XXX


----------



## Fionab

Gemma, that is really bad that Origin have suddenly said there is a problem.  You must be so annoyed but at least are getting a cycle in London.

Galaxy girl, at least one of the embryos survived, it is really good that they can thaw some more for you.  Good luck for tomorrow. 

Berta, good luck for test tomorrow, I hope it is good news. 

Dahlia, good luck for ET on Friday.   That is really good that 6 out of 7 have fertilised.

Shopping queen, glad your scan went well

I hope everyone comes back to the board and we get some craic and support going like before.

AF arrived today so we can send our details to RFC for our next cycle so fingers crossed. 
Fiona


----------



## Mrs AB

GG - good luck for more good quality Embies!  

Dahlia - excellent news re: fertilization - before you know it, you'll have two wee Embies on board!!  

SQ - you know we love ya!!!!!     Would love to hear about your scan - PM me!!!!!!!

Janners/Weeza - glad to hear from you.  Janners sorry I didn't mention previously about your decision to look into adoption route.  I'm so glad you have made that all important step - you must feel a little more contented now?  I would love for you to keep us updated on your progress - very exciting!   

Berta - you silly mare!!!  Trust you to [email protected] up the blinkin' test!     Hope your test tomorrow is more accurate!   

PT - how are you sweetie?  Nervous as hell, I would imagine!!!!  We're all here for you babe.......................talk away!  I would love at least 1 BFP on the Board tomorrow and truly hope you and Berta finally get your wish.   

As for me - I did another test today (I obviously love tormenting myself!) and it was still negative.....................AF hasn't arrived yet but I'm still gettin AF cramps - the wee witch is taking her bloody time, as per usual!!!!  For those of you who had a BFN previously - how long did it take for AF to finally arrive?  

I know we can all recover from todays events - we're all very strong, inspirational women (geez, I sound like bleedin' Geri Halliwell - next I'll be saying 'Girl Powwwwwer!!!!!!!!) and I consider you all (yeah, even you CrazyKate!) very special friends - I'd be lost without ye!  

Chin up ladies!  

Anita
xo


----------



## shoppingqueen

Anita

Can't PM u as ur inbox full!!!!  EMPTY IT!

Af for me last time arrived 2 hours after  test & with a vengeance!  As if I didn't feel wretched enough!!!!

Thinking of you all - the last day the worst - I never slept at all & did test at 6am!

Will PM u Anita when u empty inbox

S

xx


----------



## Annie70

SQ - you can tell us about your scan! Would love to hear. I don't think that anyone will be offended.  At least, I hope not - I brazenly posted about mine.   Think others did too!


----------



## Dahlia

Anita- your sense of humour is invaluable in spite of what you have been through, you are an inspiration girl!!

Fionab- I really hope it is 3rd time lucky for you!  

Gemma- forgot to say in earlier post best of luck in London and I think its pretty poor about whats happening re ethics committee etc.

Janners- thank you for Perez link-really enjoyed and looking forward to watching later! We all want that common goal as you say, thats what keeps us together.

Weeza- I know you have gone home but I am already looking forward to your early bird post in the morning  

Annie- hope you are feeling well and ready for your cycle   

Hang in there PT and Berta- we are all here for  you.

   to all 

Dahlia x


----------



## MISSY97

Site was really mad today, very heated.... 

Hope no one leaves as it is really a good support network throughout the whole tx experience and i felt it really really helped me keep sane.............. 

Mary please come back you are my due date buddy!!!!

Hi to everyone else, wishing all testing tomorrow the best of luck..... Anita and Trishy sorry to hear your news, keep positive....

Missy xx


----------



## Annie70

Galaxy girl - I'm sure you're going to get more frosties.    Good luck tomorrow!

And to Pink Tulip and Berta - we're routing for you tomorrow!  

Wow! Dahlia - sounds as if all looks great for ET...


----------



## Fionab

Anita, sorry to hear that your result is still negative.  My AF arrived the day after my test and it was very heavy and sore.  

Fiona


----------



## janners1

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

suralan - I am GUTTED!!!!! Those guys were pure comedy tonight....!!

Ah another shocker from The Apprentice.

Well girls I have got to go to bed. I haven't slept in 2 nights due to a ridiculous cough that has had me relegated to the spare room. Today the chemist gave me a cough bottle that he has guaranteed will knock me out cold for the night!! Woohoo! I took a mighty slug about half an hour ago and it seems to have kicked in, so I'm off to my scratcher and hopefully will be snoring in a few mins!!

Will catch up with everyone tomorrow.

xx


----------



## g&amp;t

Anita,pink tulip and galaxy girl i have everything crossed you get brilliant news tomorrow


----------



## Cate1976

I think comments about 2WW werre taken out of context. Back in February 05, I went online and researched early pg symptoms to see if what I was having were early signs of pg or not. You all know the story, my signature summarises it. I don't want anyone to leave either. Everyone on here has been so supportive, I know I wouldn't have coped as well with events of Christmas (found out little sister is expecting #2 in August, really pleased for her now and looking forward to my nephew being born) through to February (Nan dying, that was tough) without the support and craic on NI part 1 and this thread.

Gemma: That's really bad, you fight them. Keep us posted on what Medical Ethics Board say. How bad is your DH's MS? There's info about Welfare of Child on HFEA's website http://www.hfea.gov.uk I think it is. I only know cos I looked to see if DH's history of depression would cause problems, luckily it hasn't.

Berta and PT: Good luck for tomorrow  for 2 BFP's

Anita and Trishy: How are you doing?      to both of you. Hang in there and you'll get through this

SQ: I don't have a problem with scans being talked about, success stories give me hope.

As for me, I'm doing ok now, back to usual cheerful self. Did wonder about ringing RFC to find out where on waiting list DH and I are now but not sure if they'd be able to tell me over the phone, also if it's bad news I know it'll hit me hard.


----------



## g&amp;t

well its a bfn!!             
no surprise,I drove DH to work and drove past my,forever pregnant career girl best friend and decided never to talk to her again.How stupid and jealous am I?
I cant wait for Anita and pink tulip to bring a bit of sunshine and hope....bring it on girls


----------



## EmerG

Berta so sorry to hear your news, take good care of yourself xx

PT good luck for today, we're all rooting for you. 

How are you today Anita? 

As for the apprentice, I was absolutely devestated, threatening to stop watching it last night and everything. In fairness Raef was a wee but useless at the task but how could you not like him? Michael needs to go. I loved the bit on You're Fired where it showed the clip of Sir Alan asking Raef in the first week if he had had any handsome attacks today and Raef just smiling and looking bewildered. Excellent. 

I think some of you girls may have complained of bad headaches while down regging, mine are horrendous this week, but I think that that's what it is down to.


----------



## pink tulip

I am not pregnant!!

Of course I'm really disappointed and actually quite surprised. I had myself convinced this was going to be good. DH and i lay in bed for over an hour after doing the test and talked about the future and what it holds for us. We are heading towards no more ICSI and perhaps adoption.
I haven't had any tears yet.....I'm sure they'll come in time. My strongest feeling at the moment is wanting to get back to normal.......gym, social life, s*x,no drugs etc etc. I have such a wonderful marriage and husband I feel really blessed.

Berta - I'm sorry you got a BFN too. God from our sample of ladies the statistics aren't too good are they? Not even the usual 30% success rate! I hope you are coping OK honey  

I am numb and shattered as i didn't sleep a wink last night, DH was the same. I'm going into Belfast with Mum today for a bit of retail therapy.......

Will chat later x


----------



## weeza82

Morning!!!

Berta, so sorry about your result    hope you're ok 

Anita & PT still thinking of you both     

Dahlia, that is such fab news about the fertilisation  amazing!! Good luck for tomorrow and ET

GG I hope all goes well today for ET and that some more embies were successfully defrosted last night   

Fiona, glad you can now contact RFC and get the ball rolling again   

Janners *tugs on your sleeve*, Janners, who was fired? I missed it   

SQ glad your scan went well     

Hands up whose Dh was delighted or devastated at the footie last night? 

Morning to Annie, Missy, Cate. Crazykate, EmerG, Emak, MAry, Trishy, Jofi, Tedette, Holly, GemmaJ &C, also  

SO I Delievered LSBs wedding present last night and it wasn't too bad, because we went to the grooms house   Had good crack with his family, so it wasn't too bad. The wedding is tomorrow week. I am playing the organ at it (no innuendos please   ) but she hasn't decided what music she is coming in and out of the church to........  BTW does anyone else think a £40 pillow is excessive on a wedding list? Or is it just me? 

I have my review tomorrow   I will be pushing for a 3rd SA for DH (well hardly for myself   ) but is there any other questions I need to ask? Dh and I have tomorrow off to do messages and the like   and then on Saturday we are going CAMPING      so excited........


----------



## weeza82

Hey PT just read your post, so sorry              , hope you're ok


----------



## janners1

PT and Berta - I'm so sorry you didn't get the result you had hoped for    

Berta you are not stupid and jealous, it is a natural reaction and one that I have had many times. You love her really!

PT I can so understand the craving to get back to normal. After being so wrapped up in the tx bubble for this past couple of months that is understandable. Once you have a couple of months to grieve this you will be in a better position to see whats next. Hope the retail therapy helps a little.

  

Emer - I was gutted too. I really thought Raef was in it for the long haul. Sir Alan has let so many people off the hook for much more ridiculous things.

What about Desperate Housewives!! It was really good too!!

I slept sound last night. So happy that cough bottle worked - I really needed the sleep!! Tonight we are meeting with a couple who have adopted a wee one from overseas. They are gonna tell us their story and introduce us to the wee man. I can't wait - just to hear from someone who has been through it, will give us an idea of what is ahead.


----------



## janners1

Weeza - Doc Heasley will likely look through all your results and then advise a treatment path. It is a big relief to have that and know what is next! As for questions, I am not sure? When I had my first NHS review it was a disaster. I had looked forward to it for weeks and had all my hopes pinned on it. When I got there Heasley was off and I had to wait on another doctor. For over an hour. Then when I got in there he didn't have half my notes and none of DH's SH results!! I threw a wobbly and said I wasn't leaving till I had DH's results!!!! So he spent half an hour tracking them down only to tell me DH needed another one and we would be added to the list and seen again in another 6 months. I bawled the whole way home!!!!!!!!!

But that was the exception....and yours is private anyway isn't it? Ask him if it would be worth DH being examined by a Urologist. With my Heasley appointment I just remember saying "Why, why, why" all the time!!

Raef was fired!!!!!!!! Soooo unexpected, huge shocker at the end.

Glad LSB's gift delivery wasn't too bad...£40 is excessive but some people but all the dear stuff on their list since they aren't paying for it they don't care!

I am a teeny weeny bit jealous of your camping adventure!


----------



## weeza82

What happened with Rafe? And how is the idiot still there? 

Tomorrows appt is private   so I will play by ear and see what happens. 

I thought £40 on pillows was a lot, ie for some friends spending £100 or whatever, but they can only give you 2 pillows and a wee knick knack and end up looking really miserable cos they only bought 2 pillows, kwim? But yes, it is nice to ask for all the slightly more expensive stuff you wouldn't buy normally. Although a £100 ironing board as well? There is a point when it's just taking this ****....


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi

I'm so so sorry Pink Tulip & Berta - I'd so hoped for some lovely news 4 u.  There's absolutely nothing any of us can say here which will help ur pain right now - you & DH just gotta do whats best for you be that bawl ur eyes out, scream, take a break or whatever.  Don't beat urselves up & feel it was something you did - I felt guilt for ages yet deep down knew it hadn't been my fault.

Pink Tulip if you do decide to go for adoption thats something positive for DH & you to focus on & look towards - the pain of tx is trying ur best yet never knowing whether it will work.  With adoption you'll be guaranteed a child of ur own if ur approved & so many kids out there so desperately need it.

Both of u take care

Sharon
xxx


----------



## Dahlia

Pink Tulip and Berta              . So sorry to read this xxx

Dahlia x


----------



## Dahlia

Emer I had headaches too whilst D/R, the side effects did disappear completely when the stimming drugs started  

Weeza- I would make out a list of questions to ask Dr Heasley. There is a thread or post somewhere on the site - I will have a look and see, although it may be for failed treatment? will check it out. 

Janners- hope your cough is better, I am sure you cant wait for tonight and hear a positive story

Cate- glad you are in good form, hope all the work stuff is sorted. 

Hallo to everyone else this windy day

Dahlia x


----------



## Mrs AB

Well, it's official - 4 BFNs at the same time....................I never would have put money on that! I'm crying _again_ as I type..................I really need to stop that!!! I must be making up for your lack of tears PT!

I'm sorry Berta/PT and Trish - unfortunately the one thing that binds us at the minute is our deep, profund loss, pain and anger. I'm still thinking 'why me' at the minute - how stupid!

Things must be bad - DH has arranged to take me away to Donegal for the weekend - well, it was a good call - it was either a hotel or I'd be joining Weeza in the Nuthouse! lol Anyone heard of Jacksons? http://www.jacksons-hotel.ie/

He keeps telling me to bring a swimsuit (question: when was the last time _anyone_ wore a swimsuit??!! Men!) I told him that I'll be gettin' my f**king curse and I'll not be wearing any bloody (pardon the pun!) bikinis - plus I still have that friggin' rash thingy from the pessarys - hmmmm, nice...................Which also means he can whistle dixie if he thinks there'll be any shananigans!!!!!

Obviously, you can tell that I'm dealing with this whole not pregnant thing very well!

Catch ye later babes!

Anita
xo


----------



## weeza82

Hey Anita,        for you      

BTW Jacksons is divine


----------



## Dahlia

Anita


----------



## emak

Hi Pink tulip ,Anita and Berta im sooooo sorry to read about your BFN.Hard to know what to say at a time like this just be with your loved ones.         
Catch up later.
E    xxx


----------



## janners1

Sorry Anita     

     

Just lay up on the bed in the hotel reading mags and eating chocolate.


----------



## emak

Hi Anita is the hotel Jacksons in Ballybofey/stranolar if so i was at a wedding there 2 years ago and it was very nice.Not sure what you can do in Ballybofey all weekend though !!!! Maybe head to letterkenny on Saturday night its usually got a real buzz about the place and some decent shops.
Hope you enjoy the wee break you and DH deserve it.


----------



## Dahlia

Weeza- someone has posted similar question on peer support but so far no replies


----------



## crazykate

Morning ladies........

Janners (and I think Weeza too   can't remember) just want to wish you all the very best with the adoption route if that is what you choose.  My mum adopted a little boy she had been fostering for quite some time and it can be and has been, certainly for our family, a very rewarding experience too.  I have spoken to DH about it but at the present time he doesn't want to think that far ahead and is saying noway but when we discussed it a number of years ago before we even knew we would be following this path he said it would be something he would consider.......

Anita have a good weekend pet....you thoroughly deserve it  

Berta, PT really sorry girls I'm sure you are both devastated at the moment - hugs to you both xx

Dahlia and anyone else having ET this weekend    good luck everyone......

Cate did you ring the RVH?  Where are you on the list hun?  I'm still waiting for a review appointment.....wonder if I should ring


----------



## galaxy girl

PT Berta and Anita - so sorry about your news. This whole treatment thing is very hard emotionally. 

We will be leaving in about an hour for Belfast 


Nooooooo I can't believe Raef is out. Think I jinxed him with yesterdays post.


----------



## shoppingqueen

So sorry Anita - Pm on its way

S

xxx


----------



## weeza82

GG       for today!!!

Dahlia, thanks, i went and found that post and will keep an eye on it. I can't think of any questions, maybe there is not many to ask......

Oooh Janners, I had a drama llama last night!! I was filling the car with diesel and somehow got diesel splashed over my tan Mary Janes   they stink of diesel and are a bit stained. I've onlyl worn them 5 times   You must be looking forward to the meeting tonight....


----------



## tedette

Hugs for Berta, Anita, PT and Trishy.  So sorry to hear your news.


----------



## janners1

Good luck GG!!!!!     

Weeza I can't believe that happened to your MJ's      I don't even know what you would do to get it out? Maybe google it and see if there is anything you can do. DH bought me a gorg WHITE handbag for christmas in a weird suedey material. I used it twice with my dark denim jeans and the denim stained the bag so bad. DEVASTATION!!!!!! Anyway, I googled and apparently this particular make of bag is renowned for staining easily and it recommended this stain devil stuff. I plastered it in stain devil, went to bed saying some prayers and woke up to a new handbag!! 

So there could be hope!!!!!!!


----------



## Becky39

Hi Ladies,

So much going on in this thread - summit like 15 pages since i last been on!!

Hope everyone is doing really well and looking fwd to the bank hol weekend, do many of u get it?

I have a question ladies ... I suffer really badley from acid reflux the day before i had my EC (May 14th) i stopped taking the tablets to make sure they wud be out of my system by the time i had ET. I had ET on Friday May 16th and yesterday and today i am suffering really badley with heartburn, so bad that it is making me gag. What can i take for this, is there any over the counter remidies that i can take while on the 2ww

Thanks in advance Xxx


----------



## Becky39

Sorry!

I didnt really explain myself very well there - i take 2 tablets dailey for the acid reflux, have been on them for about 8 years now!


----------



## weeza82

Janners, I will have a look and see what I can find, ta!!!

Hi Becky, how is the 2ww going? I don't know about taking reflux tabs but there is an Ask A Nurse thread, you could post on there and find out for sure. If you go to the index page, you will find it not too far from the top


----------



## crazykate

Becky not sure if you could take gavison medicine or not - have you phoned the RVH to check with them hun?

Not sure if I posted earlier GG but everything crossed for you.......

I get bank holiday - DH doesn't but he's booked it off to be with me (awwwwww)   

Kate


----------



## Annie70

I am so very sorry Anita and Berta and Pink Tulip - I really can't believe it!  Was really hoping that you'd get your BFPs    You should all go to Jackson's hotel this weekend and go for a girl's night out!!   Spa, shops, drinks - the whole shebang.

What a week for you all!

But, it doesn't mean that it won't go well for you galaxy girl and dahlia - really hoping that your ETs go well. Go eggies, go!! 

As for adoption, Janners and Pink Tulip, I think it's wonderful that you and dh are on the same page on this. One of my good friends here can't have her own (had ovarian cancer) and adopted a lovely little girl from China who is now 7 yrs and is now patiently waiting for a second one.  She went to all the adoptive parent meetups before they even got their lo and said it was a great help. Sounds like you're doing the right thing, Janners!

And, Weeza - I don't know if we're here for good, came here on a 3-year contract that was extended. Do miss family and friends though my sister does now live close by in Ontario. Great advantages to living here are affordable housing, closeness to nature ( 1hr to ski slopes in winter), great cosmopolitan but European feel to city, and wonderful for ds growing up in bilingual city (and for me too, I'm a translator). Dh does dream of going back to Sweden - I'm a bit nervous as I've never lived there. But, we're sort of talking of going there next year (or year after) for a year to see how it goes. Haven't ruled out NI/Ireland though either. Dh starting to see well-paid jobs in his area back home too. So, we'll see!


----------



## angel83

Anita - My sis will be at a weeding in there 2morrow night, lol

Hope u have a grat time and Sorry to u and everyone else who has had such a nasty hand dealt.


----------



## Lesley08

Sorry to hear about all the BFN'S take good care, eat lots of ice cream, drink loads of wine and deliberately be as obtuse as possible! 

Lesley x


----------



## weeza82

"I'm going tomorrow, to have my review
I'm going tomorrow, to have my review" and so on and so on. 
(Sung to the tune of the Heat ad we're going to London to buy heat magazine)   

Don't think I will be online till Monday (not off work   , but am off tomorrow!!) so, I will be keeping you all in suspense about how it went (I'm sure none of youse are really that bothered     ). Can you tell I get excited everytime I have an appt? So few and far between......

Dunno which is more exciting, camping or review? Our plans for the weekend: head to Portrush Sat morning. Put up the tent and stand proudly and admire it for a while. Make a cup of tea/coffee on the gas stove, just cos we can (it's like making a cup of coffee in a hotel room, there is some compulsion in me to do it, but I don't know why). Sit and admire the tent some more for good measure. Head down into the town for a boozy lunch and afternoon. Cheer on our mates in the raft race. Retire to the tent after appropriate drinkies for a bbq. After that I dunno, go out, stay at the tent and drink? Who knows.    Can you tell I'm ludicrously excited about this weekend? 

Annie,  you are so interesting!!! What languages do you speak? I'm fascinated!!! 

Anyhoo, sorry about the me, me, me post   

Hope everyone has a good weekend. To those who have had a disappointing week, I hope you get the weekend over you ok with lots of tlc and hugs       

Everyone else, rock on!!!!  Cya Monday!!!


----------



## janners1

Oooh Weeza I didn't know you would be up at the coast. Watch out for me - I'll be at a hen weekend first in the Ramore and then probably the anchor!!!!!!

Good luck for the review - hope you get some answers.   

Have fun camping - your day sounds fab!!

Thanks Annie!!


----------



## weeza82

Janners, are you still there? I just realised I don't know where the Ballyhannon road is? I think I know but I'm not actually sure.....


----------



## Cate1976

Anita, Berta, Pink Tulip:      to you. Take time out to come to terms with BFN's and work out where to go next whether it's more tx or adoption.

Situation with work is that boss hasn't said anyhting to me for a few weeks now. Will phone RFC tomorrow to find out where I am on waiting list. Not going to say anything about tx until I get letter saying I'm top of list.


----------



## janners1

It is up the motorway side of town if you know what I mean. Like up near Seagoe - that end of town....


----------



## Trishy

Just popping on very briefly as I wanted to hang about until I found out how my little 2WW partners in crime were and I am very upset to see we all ended up in the same boat   I am so sorry, Anita, Berta and Pink Tulip.  I send you all lots of love   and hope you all find your own way of coping.  Good luck for whatever you decide to do next and I know you all have the strenth to carry on whatever route you take.

I finally cried about it last night - to a fortune teller/card reader/spiritual healer of all people! How embarrasing!   She was so so good and told me exactly what i had been through without me opening my mouth!  And it really helped me get some understanding on the whole situation and showed me I have the strength to carry on, that I should not give up trying and to expect a miracle!  It was all 100% spot on so I just broke down!  But now I feel very refreshed and ready to take on the world!  

Anyway, I am not staying.  I just also wanted to wish Weeza all the best for your appointment and make sure you get all the tests you want.  I hope it all goes well for you.  

Also good luck GG!  

Take care and talk to you all in a couple of months if you are still around!


----------



## ursula29

Hi

I`ve been trying 2 keep up with all u girls!!!

Just want 2 say how sorry i am 2 Pink Tulip, Berta & Anita. 
I feel 4 u all. 

Lots & lots of TLC girls.

Take Care
xox


----------



## Annie70

Will be thinking of you tomorrow, Galaxy girl - all the best!   

Good luck Weeza with your review tomorrow - don't forget your prompt notes! 
Your weekend sounds great but I have to confess - I have never gone camping in my life! I'm not against it but dh definitely is - he had too much of it when doing his military service. Does staying on a friend's boat in Fermanagh and anchoring down at the Killyhevlin count? 
And, don't forget to bone up for next week's episode of LSB! I look forward to hearing the details of her tacky, über-kitsch frock.


----------



## Shellyj

Hi janners. when you at the ramore  Im meeting another ff member there this sat nite for pies and alcohol!! Will you be the one dressed as a schoolgirl or a fairy 
Love Shellyjxxx


----------



## pink tulip

Hi Girls,

Thank you, from the bottom of my heart, to all of you for your wishes of love and support. I wouldn't have got through all this without you.....particularly Anita, Berta and Trishy, my cycle buddies. I would really love to meet up with you guys......hey, wot a fun night that would be....all of us blubbering into our gin  ( PM me if you do fancy hooking up sometime as we do live close by)
Since I was on this morning, I have gradually crumbled to the point at which I am now.....completely and utterly devastated, clinging on to the reasons for living for dear life. I have had quite alot of swallowing to hold back the tears and then I just gave up and have had a bit of a cry.....but it is only the tip of the iceberg 
Anita - your last post broke my heart.....I promise you....I can feel your pain. I have such a longing to be pregnant and why has God made it that my body can't do it. I am a good person, have made a good life for myself and me and DH have everything to offer a child. I feel I am being punished. DH is WONDERFUL. I am so lucky. He has been working all day after no sleep last night and he has got steadily worse in his level of upset. I have never seen him so down. We realise now it is too early to talk about what the future holds....we've decided to try to cope with the present for a few weeks. He suggested us heading to Donegal for the weekend too ( I am from Letterkenny and we have a wee holiday home in Dunfanaghy) but not sure now as we think we want to have complete privacy......quite often my Dad lands down to the cottage if he knows we are around for company. i couldn't be doing with that.
I know Jackson's well....it's a nice hotel and there would be lovely areas to tour around etc. If you go to Letterkenny, my Mums shop is on the main street, called House of Harriett....tell her I sent you and she might give you a good discount  By the way, you really made me laugh re swimsuit/bikini scenario....I'm relieved you haven't lost your sense of humour 
The immediate future holds for us quite a few nice things to focus on -
We're going to the races at Down Royal next Friday night, Saturday we have a party at a neighbours house. On the 12th June we head off to Madeira. Then we're planning to book a holiday for September time to South Africa. Unfortunately, I have to get back to the reality of work and making some money to stave off the credit crunch. I do kinda dread that but what else would I be doing except sitting around daydreaming about the maternity clothes that I wanted to buy 
I am planning to taking a break from the board for a while as I feel it has consumed me ( in a good way) over the last few weeks and now I need to try to re-create some normality away from thinking about my IF issues. I hope you all can understand that. I will be back once I get a bit of perspective on things.

Galaxy Girl & Dahlia - Sorry I won't be around but I wish you loads of   for your Tx cycles and that you get the BFP's that are so badly needed now.

Love and Best Wishes to all of you who are about to embark on treatment over the next few months and weeks. It's one of the hardest things I have ever come through but one thing is for certain......we will get through it and life will go on    

Pink Tulip / Suzanne xxx


----------



## galaxy girl

well my transfer went well. 3 embryo's survived out of the 9 and two were put back - a A grade 2 cell and a A/B 2 cell. Had my acupuncture and am currently feeling very chilled. Dr Williamson did transfer - she is so nice! She remembered me from a stork group - I was very impressed given the amount of people she must meet!


----------



## Fionab

Berta, Pink Tulip and Anita sorry to hear you got a BFN.     It is so hard when you get a BFN, take your time to deal with the pain in your own way.  Plan some time for yourselves together and it will give you something to look forward and consider your next step. 

Emerg, yes headaches are a symptom of the down regging

Weeza, you should ask what treatment they would recommend for you.  If they are recommending any treatment then see how you can get onto that list as soon as you can.

Janners, I'm glad to hear that you are getting the ball rolling with adoption.

Galaxy girl, glad to hear that you have 2 embryos on board.  Good luck for 2ww.  

Becky, you could try calling the clinic to see if you can still take the medication.

Hi to everyone else
Fiona


----------



## Annie70

Great news, galaxy girl - your embie quality sounds great!     that they stick for you!


----------



## tulips

Girls,

Most of you won't have a clue who I am (a couple of you might remember me as you very kindly pm'd me a while back when I posted as a newbie, and I really appreciated that. Shopping Queen, you were one who did so - and I was so delighted when I read your good news!) but (and I hope you won't be mad about this) I have been reading this thread for weeks now and, despite never posting myself, I have found it to be such a source of comfort, support and entertainment   during that time. 

There are a couple of reasons why I have finally decided to post.

Firstly, to say thank you to you all for unknowingly and unwittingly helping me so much over the last (very difficult) couple of months. I am going through tx like so many of you are and, so far, have had no success. I continue to have hope though. I think we all have to. Having told no one (not even our closest friends or family) what we are going through, my dh and I have basically only each other to comfort. Or did have, until I found this thread. Believe me girls, when I tell you that I have sat at my pc with tears of laughter running down my face on occasion because you guys can be so funny!! Weeza, you in particular crack me up with all your little ancdotes which are frequently repeated to my dh! Janners, you are also very witty but, tbh, you girls all have a fab sense of humour which I just adore! I feel like I know you all (Oh God, I hope that doesn't make me sound like some sort of cyber stalker   I'm not, I promise  

Secondly, and probably because of the above, I was so so disappointed to log on last night and see that there had been a bit of a breakdown on this thread   I hate confrontation at the best of times and I know that this shouldn't probably concern me but I was genuinely upset to see what had happened. I don't have any right to comment on what went on but I hope you don't mind me saying that (as a complete outsider looking in) I agree with whoever it was that summed it all up so well by saying that this was bound to occur at some stage, due to the high level of emotions (and, lets face it, stress) which you all must be going through, especially over the last couple of weeks. Words can't express what I'm trying to say but what I mean is...can't everyone forgive and forget and come back home to the thread? Pretty please? It seems such a shame to have girls leave when this thread is such a fantastic support to everyone and from having read the posts, I really don't think that it was anybody's intention to insult/annoy anyone else  

Thirdly, my absolute heartfelt sympathy to Suzanne, Trishy, Anita and Berta   You are all such an inspiration and you all so deserve to be happy and to have your own families. Anita, your post after your BFN made me cry and Suzanne, I have just read your last post and I'm not ashamed to admit that I was bawling before I finished it   I don't know what to say to you all except that I feel that I know you, and I wish I did, because I am going through the emotions that you girls are right now. I am not very eloquent at saying what I mean but please take care of yourselves and your dhs at this hugely difficult time. It has brought me some comfort, at least, to know that I am NOT the only person in the world going through this. Pink Tulip and Anita, I have the same questions (why me??) as you do and I think there probably is an answer but we just haven't found it yet. We will get there. Hugs to you all   xxx

Finally, I just want to wish every girl on this thread all the very very best for the future     You really are all such special people, with such an amazing sense of humour,  such strength and such courage, a true inspiration! 

Thanks again girls xx


----------



## Mrs AB

Tulips, what a bleedin' lovely post! I can't believe you've stayed in the background and not joined us babe - you _do_ know that you are more than welcome?! This infertility stuff can be a lonely journey and being able to 'talk' to others in the same boat is an absolute god-send. Please, please tell us a little about your journey so far and where you are in your tx at present.

Anita


----------



## janners1

Tulips - oh my word what a moving and lovely post!! I don't know how you managed to stay so quiet, I think I lurked for a day and then had to speak LOL!! You have GOT to join in now after writing that, and as Anita says it is lonely going through something that noone else quite understands, so this place is an absolute godsend for all of us!!!!

     

PT -  I am so sorry about the devastation you are suffering today. There is nothing so devastating and frustrating as this lack of control over your own body and wanting it to do something that it just refuses to do. Believe me, even in the darkest times when you can't see it yourself, you WILL get perspective and you WILL feel positive about parenthood again. That WILL happen. 

Trishy, Anita, Berta, PT - you can't feel bad for crying or being mad or whatever way you handle this. It is grief. You need to take the time to yourself to get over it in whatever way you can. Take care any of you girls who are taking a break from the board, and soak up the feeling of freedom from drugs/injections/scans etc for a few months.

    

Tonight we met with an absolutely brilliant couple who talked us through their adoption story. We are home totally buzzing with information and feeling mega positive about our future. I cannot believe how helpful they were, how open, how giving...I hope I can do that for someone someday. Their wee boy is absolutely gorgeous and it has made us 100% sure that intercountry is the way for us. It's all starting to move!!

Shelly - I think we are eating around 8pm? I have no idea if we will be dressing up for this hen - prolly just the usual plastic willy necklaces and straws LOL!!! But you won't miss me, I'll be the gentle giant in the 5 inch heels and purple tutu skirt. No, I am not joking, I am wearing a skirt that looks like a tutu!!!!!! If I hear someone shouting Janners I will be over to see you!!!!!!

OK, I'm off to take a slug of my miracle cough bottle and hopefully make it to the end of ER without falling asleep!

Nightie night all!

xx


----------



## betty-77

hello everyone,

tulips - like you i also don't post but spend hours reading through this thread sometimes crying sometimes laughing!!  i second everything you have said and could not have put it better myself.

girls, you don't realise how many people you are encouraging and suppoting through difficult times without even realising it!

I'd like to say thanks to everyone and sorry for lurking in the background!!

i'm truly sorry for all the girls and their dh's who didn't get the news you wanted this week - there are no magic words to make it all better, you are all very strong people and that has been proved by making it so far through this rollercoaster of tests, waiting, tx, and still living day to day life like anyone else.  in time you will know what is right for you will find strength to go to the next part of your journey.  

betty xoxo


----------



## Mrs AB

Well said Janners and Betty!!! 

Girls I'm going to sign off for a few days - as I said earlier DH is whisking me off to Donegal tomorrow until Sunday - it only takes an unsuccessful round of IVF tx to get a romantic gesture out of him!!!!  lol  

I will miss you all very, very much because you have become such an integral part of my life.............the support/advice/encouragement and humour is second to none....................you couldn't bloody buy it!

P.S SQ - thanks for your lovely PM................... 

Have a great weekend!

Anita
xo


----------



## emak

Morning everyone. I just want to say to tulips and betty ,PLEASE come and join us it looks like all the other gals are deserting us .LOL.
Seriously though you should come aboard like yous i dont always post everyday but find this thread a lifeline and i would hate to see it fall apart !!!!! As they say "The more the merrier".  
Janners glad the meet up with the adoptive parents went well ,im really interested in the whole process so keep us informed babe.Do you know how long the whole thing will take before you have your little baby?Enjoy urself on the hen night i really like the sound of your skirt very sex and the city!!!
Anita enjoy your dirty weekend away.LOL  At least the weather is to stay dry 
Galaxy girl happy days with the smooth ET ,now for the dreaded 2ww ,are you planning to carry on as normal ie work etc or chill for a fortnite(as if)  We really need some positives on here so maybe you will be the first one to get the ball rolling. 
Weeza good luck with the review today i hope things start happening for you doll ,enjoy your camping trip !!
As for me im stuck in work all weekend even Sunday   i swear to god this is only my first shift today and im feeling knackered already......ah well it can only get better.  Girls im turning into the size of a bus ,i have put on sooooo much weight over the past 4 weeks or so i dont know what the hell is wrong i cant stop eating(maybe im just a greedy beatch) really must try and shift this weight as i read that tx has a better chance of working if you arent carrying excess weight espically arond the tummy.  the exact place where mines seems to sit wel its everywhere but moreso on my big gut.LOL.Thats it diet on Monday!!!!!
Hello to all you other  girlies ,hope yous are all keeping well whatever stage you are at ie TX or PG  catch up with ye later i must go and do a bit of work.
Ema


----------



## janners1

Morning!!!!!!! (is it just me and you left Ema?!!     )

Anita - enjoy your break, you deserve it    

Ema - bummer that you are stuck in work all weekend. I am finding it very hard to work today, even though I have a ton of editing to do. Usually I work on a Saturday so take a Friday off if I can...so it's weird for me to be working today!!

The couple we saw last night went through their intercountry adoption quite a few years ago when not too many people were doing it. So it took them 3 years from initial phonecall to baby being brought home. They reckon it is not as long a process now, but I am still thinking it'll take at least 2 years from initial enquiry to baby. I am going to keep a diary of some sort detailing the dates of every step and every phonecall. The couple last night advised us to do this as well as follow up every single phonecall we make with letters. Apparently you  can get lost in the adoption system just as easily as getting lost in the NHS IF system!! Plus, when we go for our second one then I will know all the steps and what I should be doing so hopefully it won't be as hard then.

Have a great weekend everyone!!

Jx


----------



## Angie Baby

Hi girls, this is my first time posting on Northern ireland girls part 2. I have loved reading all your posts, its been such great help and support knowing that there is other people going through the same thing. We all have our family and friends that help, but they dont really understand what its like  so its good to chat with people who are going through the same thing.


----------



## ursula29

Hi Girls

I just wanted 2 wish galaxy girl all the best 4 her 2ww. 
Its tough going but thinking of u. 

Hi 2 Angie Baby, hows things? 

I got my app through from rfc 4 my follow up. We go on the 24th June.
I feel good about it....... i have alot of ??s !
God help Prof Mc Clure!!!!
I feel it will b closure 4 us, we can move on then.

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend.
ursula
xox


----------



## emak

Hi its me again. God i do love it when the boss is off dont have to watch over my shoulder every 2 mins to see if he is about !!!
Big hi to Angie baby ,welcome to the nut house ,unfortunately there doesnt seem to be anyone about today.You are spot on about family and friends not really understanding what we are going through ,in my case they do try and be supportive but unless they are going through this whole IF lark they really cant possibly know what im feeling.I try not to burden them too much with it all as im sure i will need them when im about to start tx in a few months time.What about you have you started tx yet? Keep us informed and now you have found us please Stay.!!!  
Janners think u are right must be just u and me (and Angie)!
See ya


----------



## galaxy girl

I'm about too!

Janners - great that it all went so well last night. Through work I know a child adopted from overseas and every time I see him I want to bring him home!! He's gorgeous and so obviously loving having a mummy and Daddy!!


----------



## holly01

Janners PM 4 u


----------



## holly01

Hi ladies i just want to add my 2pence worth re.the advice and suppport this board has been to me over the months..i also lurk and post occasionally..honestly cant keep up with u all!!i think we are lucky to have somewhere that we all know how we are feeling re infertility as the rest of the world def dont know how to deal with us!

I want to say how sad i am for the ladies who have had the v sad BFN's this journey is so cruel and u are all so brave and ure attitudes are an example to us all...fighting spirit  
we will be parents someday...we deserve it each and everyone of us


----------



## Cate1976

Angie baby: Welcome to the thread. You're in the right place for support and some serious craic.

Trishy, Anita, Berta, PT: Don't feel bad about crying. It's ok to be angry as well. I've found this comforting http://www.livingthegospelofgrace.com/SERMON_ON_MOUNT.html, scroll down to the piece about Blessed are those who mourn. I know I've posted this link before on Part 1 but I think it's brilliant.


----------



## holly01

cate pm 4 u


----------



## Annie70

Janners - I know that my friend here who is waiting for a second lo from overseas has been waiting for almost 2 years - she is hoping to hear something soon but says it could take another 6mths - you never know when that phone call comes. When you adopt from Asia, it is mainly little girls as unfortunately they are abandoned before boys. It's a horrible thought, isn't it?    Can you choose the gender? I would find that really hard.

Ema - sorry about working all weekend.  I should too but I can't as dh is out of town. But, the weather is supposed to pick up so that's good.

Galaxy girl - hope you're feeling good and positive this morning - looking forward to the long weekend?

Tulips - great to see that you dared to post - do hang around and keep us company!  I also only lurked for about a day and then jumped into the fray.

Cate - have you heard anything from RFC (is this the right abbreviation?) about your tx?

I'm just thinking of our four ladies with BFNs and hoping that they have a good weekend, well, a decent weekend with their dhs.     to you all!


----------



## Angie Baby

Hi girls

Thanks for welcoming me, everyone seems really nice!

I have been ttc for 4 years and have been on the waiting list for ICSI since september, i am currently number 20 so its getting close though been stressed this week as my doctor done a blood test and my prolactin level came back very high at 2905!!!

Doctor sending a letter to my consultant Dr Traub, to let him know, hope this wont affect my treatment!

any advice would be appricated.

Cheers!


----------



## Cate1976

Just got off phone to RFC.  I'm 11 on waiting list and Western Board send for 7 couples each month.  I said that means I'll receive letter saying I'm top of list in July and was told no cos June's have already been sent out  It'll be August or September before I get letter.  Only thing I can think is lady I was speaking to misheard me and thought I was thinking I'd be called in June


----------



## Angie Baby

thats great news!! how are you feeling about it??

I ring them very month and somtimes i go up the list, last month i was 18 and when i phoned the other day i was 20

I am sure they are sick of listening to me because i ring that much, they prob have my file beside the phone ready for me ringing lol!!


----------



## Cate1976

I'm a little disappointed that I might not be getting letter saying I'm top of list until August but it's only a month.  I did work out that if I get letter in July and start tx in September and got BFP, EDD end July/beginning August which would probably mean missing Summer Madness (Christian festival which DH and I go to every year, wouldn't stay at it in later stages of pg, but would possibly go for day if up to it).  Getting letter in August would put tx starting in October which if successful would put very EDD at end August/Beginning September.  Some of you are probably wondering how I worked this out.  My cycle is 28 days.  I was told, you start taking drugs on day 21.  I sat down and worked out when AF is due if she behaves for the next few months.  From that I was able to work out when EC/ET would be and add 38 weeks onto that.


----------



## Lesley08

Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend, its been a bit hectic on here this week!!

Galaxy Girl take care of yourself and try to distract yourself as much as poss!!! I have been feeling like my own tx is so far away and suddenly Im excited about it again!!All I can say is you have to be in to win and its always about keeping focused on the end goal.

Lesley xx


----------



## EmerG

Hi girls, I'm a bit ragin, I posted a long post earlier this morning (in the spirit of us part-time lurkers having to make more of an effort to post regularly now that our numbers are down a bit for a while!) Anyway I just realised it didn't post for some reason and too busy now to do it all again!!! So I'll just say to galaxy girl that's great news on the embies, hope your 2ww isn't too long ifkwim, Janners I'm very excited to hear last night went well, definitely keep us posted (most of my spiel earlier was about this but sure I'll remember it all next week I'm sure!), good news for you Cate on the waiting list front, its frustrating at times when they tell you different stories everytime you phone but hopefully it wont be long for you now, hope everyone has a good weekend and for any of the ladies who got bad news this week, just take a bit of time to look after yourselves and your DHs in the coming weeks and hopefully we'll hear from you all again soon 

Emer x


----------



## yellazippy

Hi All, This my very first tentative post...only been reading for a couple of days trying to catch all the short hand!! Waiting for first try as i said no dates yet just a sit down with consultant in june .So i`ll be listening & trying to learn a few things from all you regulars
Love to all & a good week-end


----------



## janners1

Holly - thanks loads for that info! I need all the help I can get!  

Hi Angie Baby - welcome!! I am loving how all the lurkers and part-timers are joining in now! Soon we will be writing 50 pages a day!!!!    You are pretty close yourself to tx coming up - how can they take you from 18 to 20 though I thought they weren't allowed to do that?

Cate - wow you are getting close now!! So you gotta enjoy the summer as much as you can knowing you will be starting tx in September or so! 

Annie - the advise we were given last night is that the country we would like to adopt from (Thailand) is really a good choice because the orphanages are top notch and the kids are well cared for before they are adopted. The lady who does the matching is really on the ball, so once you have passed the board here it shouldn't take too long at their end. Apparently it is all boys there, if you want a girl you will face a 2 year+ wait. Me and DH talked about it and decided we would put no gender choice on our form, and even though we know we are likely to get a boy, at least we can feel like we are leaving it to fate like any other couple trying for a baby! I'm not sure at this stage I could say I would want one more than the other. Though last night I told DH I would want 4 so this is only the beginning of a long road!!!!!!!!!    

GG - my heart melted when I saw that wee boy last night. I was so wishing I could whip my camera out and take pictures of him....he was just so cute and beautiful with the cheekiest smile. Mind you, I have never yet met a child that I haven't been dying to take pictures of!!!!! BTW - I am a children's photographer...incase that sounds weird to some of you who don't know that!!!!!!!!!! 

Emer - how annoying that you lost your post! That has happened to me a few times, now I write them in word (if it's a long one) and then copy and paste!!

yellazippy - WELCOME!!!!!! You will certainly learn a lot here - soon you'll know more than your consultant!!

OK peeps, I'm off out to see my MIL. Have a great weekend everyone, esp those who are getting the bank holiday!

Jx


----------



## Cate1976

I intend to enjoy the summer.  Depending on when tx is and it being successful, I could be giving birth next summer.  .


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi everyone,I don't know what I came on to say but pink tulip your post was the only thing that broke the wall down.I haven't been able to cry cause I wanted to look after DH.I went into town today and i couldn't bare to shop.I was having panick attacks.I didn't want to cry,cause I don't know when ill stop.I'm happy so happy that I had every single one of you to turn to when we went through tx and I feel heart broken now I'm back in limbo land and its over.Since the tears started the panic is leaving so it had to be done.Thanks pt..my mans family are from Fin town,kin garrow.I love that part of the country.Donegal men are made of the real stuff
GG  I am so glad the transfer went well with Dr Williamson.she's a bird.
Anita have the best time on your holidays.Get your man to drive you to biddy obarnes for the whole experience.We always call in for one on the way to the farm.The ladies up there don't like to drink so i do with out.The bloke 0n the other hand lets me know how gorge his stout is.git! You'll be a new woman when you get back.
So we can all pat ourselves on the back cause ladies I think we were brilliant.A we rest a few drinks bit of normality and we'll be ready for what ever has to come next.
I can see now the tears are going....But thanks all of you again


----------



## emak

Cate i was reading ur post and u say ur no 11 on the weatern board list ,i am also with the western board and when i phoned 2-3 weeks ago i was told i was no 29 the thing i dont understand is if u are no 11 how come you wont recieve your letter until August then starting in Sept? Sure if they fund 7 per month surely you should be starting around july/August? Im only saying because im now disappointed as i was hoping that my tx would be starting around Sept/Oct but it fecking looks like it could be *2009*before i get started !!!!!! I was told by Dr Mc Manus the waiting time was 4-7 months which wasnt too bad and that was back in March when we went on the waiting list....i was all geared up for the early Autumn   .

Angie i see ur with Dr Traub ,what do you think of him?I saw him once and i thought that he was lovely not what i was expecting at all.!!!!!

Hello Yellazippy(cute name) welcome aboard.That first post is always the hardest.  There is times i dont post anything for nearly a week but im always reading up to see what all the craic is but im gonna try and make more of an effort now that our numbers are falling.
Good to see that we have a few new ladies joining us. 

A wee quick question i hope someone can answer for me.I read a post a while back it was from one of the gals about to start tx and she said that after u collect the meds from the RFC pharmacy ,that you must go home straight away as the stuff has to be kept in a fridge.I just a wee bit concerned if that is the case i dont know what im gonna do about work !! 

Speak to you all later
Ema


----------



## crazykate

Hiyal girls nice to see some new faces (iykwim)    

Just a quick post.....I know I've been lurking all day but it's been busy here and now the boss has gone and left us to close up........where would you get it?

Just want to say - Have a fab weekend all

and hello to anyone else who is lurking........but you know you should make the jump and join us loopers  

Kate


----------



## GemmaC

Hi ema, 

That was probably me who said that back in March when I was going through first treatment.  Yes, all the injections have to be stored in the fridge.  As soon as you have your pre-treatement meeting you need to put your injections back in the fridge.  The sniffer does not need to be stored in the fridge thought only injections. I hope this is of some help to you, any other questions just shout! 
Gemma


----------



## galaxy girl

Berta  . That was a lovely post

Cate - I work in the NHS and as I understand waiting lists what the woman meant was that all June letters are out which means those woman have been taken of the list. So they'll be seven more in July and then you should get yours August. 

Ema drugs do need to go in fridge - I was able to put mine in the fridge in work (as they are well hidden in a zipped bag).


----------



## emak

Thanks Gemma c and Galaxy girl for your help ,so its just the injections that go in the fridge.ok.Another question how many weeks do you be on the jabs

Gemma how are u doing dollHavent seen you on here much recently .Any idea when u will be starting ur next tx This bloody waiting is a nitemare  

Have a nice weekend all ,i hope to catch up with ye all later when i get home(after .I leave the house at 6.10 in the morning and dont get home til 7.45pm .LISTEN does anyone hear violins     LOL
See ye later.
Ema


----------



## shaz2

hey everyone,

sorry to the 4 ladies who didnt get the right result this time round.. ..stay strong.....i no its hard i was there last year.. ..

god this thread has been so busy lately, i cany keep up...hello to all the new girls, and welcome... ...hey emma i was freaking out myself when i heard the crack bout the western board as well....  ....im dreading my next cycle all of a sudden...dont no if its cause i had OHSS last time or wat. But last few days ive started getting while nervous again.......


----------



## emak

Hey Shaz whats the craic mrs?? YOUR nervous.......im a bit of a basket case at the best of times really dont know how the nerves are gonna hold out.LOL  .Im gonna be relying on *YOU* to keep me sane and listen to my whining as you have been throught it all before   and its looking like we could be called the same month no 28 and 29   .Two crazy ladies in town!!!!I wonder what month or even year that will be !!!Have you rung the rfc again ,im gonna try and hold out for another week,i decided im gonna ring once a month so see where i am.
Wouldnt ye know the weather is nice when moi has to work  ah well only 5 months to go til FREEDOM or for those of you who dont already know freedom is actually my word for being made redundant 
Enjoy urself 2morrow night ,hope the head isnt too sore on Sunday   
Night everyone its nearly bedtime for the early riser.
Emma xxx


----------



## Fionab

Tulips, glad you joined the board.  That was a really nice heartfelt post

Janners, I'm glad that you found the couple really helpful and you know what you want to do now.

Mrs AB, enjoy your weekend away

Emak, poor you working all weekend.  Your injections need to be kept in the fridge, what we did was buy one of the small fridges and have it in the car for the way home.  Is there anywhere you could leave it in the fridge if you had to go back to work.  I think you can keep them out of the fridge for about an hour but no more.  The month you start is not the month you are called - we have been called for a May period and my AF was on 21st May so you then start on day 21 after that so it will be 10th June to start down regging for about 2-3 weeks, then stimms for 1.5 weeks then EC a few days after end of stimms - IVF/ICSI timetable in a very short sentence.  One word of warning, they can give you a shorter or longer down regging time to suit in with clinic dates for EC/ET.

Welcome, Angie Baby.  I can't help you about the prolactin level , my doctor never tested it.

Ursula, I'm glad that you have a date for your follow up appointment

Holly, just noticed that you are starting clomid.  How is that going?

Cate, I'm glad that you are close to the top of the list.  It is hard to guage exactly how long the treatment will take after day 21, as you can down reg for different lengths of time.

Yellazippy, welcome to the board.  Hope your appointment in June goes well

Its our wedding anniversary on Sunday so we are just deciding where to go, but after all the recommendations we might try Mill St in Gilford.  We are off alcohol as we are so close to our cycle but we can have a nice meal.
Hi to everyone else
Fiona


----------



## blue ribbon

hi emak and shaz
how r things with u both.
well the last time i was on i waiting for my schedule etc. i am now nearly 2 weeks on the spray and i have to say all is going well so far!!!!!!
emak if it makes u feel any better i am also working the weekend bummer or wot.


----------



## shaz2

hey blue,
how u been?, aww hows treatment going so far?

meant to ask did anyone get severe cramp in the back of legs during treatment? especially at nite...god i was killed with it an believe it or not still am... 

awk emma ur always working either the weekend or in de good weather... , awk an blue your working as well.....well im hoping im not...lol...seriously shattered the day...


----------



## blue ribbon

shaz
all is going well so far thank god. wot about u any word yet?


----------



## shaz2

blue ribbon: no, no word yet..i phoned rfc last week de see where we were on de list an was told 28...we went on the list in march yet every time we ring we get the same answer....its a 4-7 month waiting list....blah blah blah.......


----------



## Cate1976

yellazippy: Welcome, I'm sure you'll learn lots about tx from here. We support each other through bad times but also have some serious craic.

Galaxy Girl, thanks for explaining the waiting lists to me. Strange how they've already sent June letters out when it's only 23rd May. Dr Williamson said that if I got letter saying I'm top of list in July, I'd have to let RFC know when August cycle starts and tx would begin September. It's now looking likely that I'll get letter in August and start tx on October cycle. That's going to mean either the best Christmas present a few days early or IF tx is unsuccessful, the worst Christmas. I've jsut had a thought, it seems that letters are sent out at beginning of month so if I get letter early August before AF starts, I'd still be starting tx on September cycle

DH and I don't have a car so will be using bus for transport although I might see if friend with car can provide transport after EC. RFC to home can be 2.5 hours. I know from reading this thread and part 1 that drugs need to be kept in fridge (plan on getting small 12 cans capacity fridge for bedroom to hold drugs, would that be big enough or do I need next size up?), to keep them cool on way home, would cool bag with the ice blocks be ok?


----------



## galaxy girl

Cate I think the cool bag idea would work. A 12 can capacity fridge would def be big enough also - as someone Fiona? said its only the stims  injections and final injection that need to go in the fridge. Not sure when exactly you would start treatment - (I'm still on the long Southern Board list) but if you got your letter early August then you could start Sept. - surely you just have to wait for day 21 - or does the letter mean that you have to go for a planning appt first? Origin's planning appts (ie get schedule and pick up drugs) tend to be on day 21 so you can go right ahead and start. The girls who have cycled at the royal will know more. 

Good morning everyone - I have been lying around the house being waited on hand and foot for 2 days now!! Have to go out tonight for a meal in Belfast but will be getting a lift there and back so won't be too stressful.


----------



## tedette

hi ladies,

About the drugs, they are in a little cool bag thing when you get them and need to go back in the fridge withing 4/5 hours so don't panic!

 

Tedette


----------



## Krystal

Hi everyone

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for your help & replies to my previous post - sorry  I know I should have posted back earlier, but I think I'm still trying to get my head around this whole IF thing   (we learnt more from our initial consultation with Origin than we did from a year's going back & forward to the hospital for the initial tests!!!)  Origin confirmed that I have PCOS (which, again, was never explained to me by the hospital (even tho they did an ultrasound scan & put me on metformin for 3 months as I wasn't ovulating - I should have asked more questions when we visited the hospital gynae, but you sort of rely on them telling you the important things, as the whole thing is just so daunting )  We also have MF issue so looks like ICSI is our only option.

Origin suggested that the tx will incorporate 2 weeks of down-reg injections, followed by 2 weeks of stims.  I noticed a lot of people on the board seem to be using the spray rather than the injections for the down-reg - I think I would prefer this (the less needles the better ) but wasn't sure if one works better than the other  I'm also going to wait to get an AMH(?) test done before starting the tx, as they suggested that the results of this might give a better indication as to the level of risk of me developing OHSS. Anyone ever heard of this

Thx again
K xx


----------



## Cate1976

Glad to find out that small fridge will be ok for drugs and that they come in cool bag.


----------



## weeza82

Morning, I'm back!! 

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend. 

Gosh, it's like Dead Poets Society, you know the bit where everyone stands on the desk and goes "Captain, my Captain"? Well, here it's like "I'm a lurker, but this place is great"    Welcome to all the de-lurkers and come on ahead anyone else! It's great to see you all and hear all about you  

MrsAB, I hope you had a lovely weekend in Donegal and maybe being away from home helped clear your mind  

PT your post made me well up (I'm in the cubicle farm with 15 other people, not a good look!) but sweetie   , hugest hugs. I'm glad FF was what you needed and when you needed and that it maybe helped in a small way. That was probably the intentions of the site when it was founded! Hope you got a wee break as well   

Berta, you are another one!!! Your post had me welling up as well. Hope you had a good weekend as well. 

GG and Dahlia, how did it go on Friday and over the weekend?      Thinking bout you both!

Fiona   Hope you had a lovely meal

Holly, how is the clomid babe? 

Missy, Mary, Annie, and SQ when are you all due? 

Tulips, that was such a lovely post, thanks, it cheered me up this morning!! 

Welcome to the board Tulips, Krystal (well, welcome back!), yellazippy, angiebaby  

Morning also to Cate, Trishy, Mary, crazykate, Jofi, Tedette, shaz, emak, emer, Gemma C & J, blue ribbon, Lesley and everyone else (including all the lurkers   )

Well, I had my review on Friday. IVF for us. The referral letters are going out to Origin and RFC tomorrow. Dh is chomping at the bit to get started, which is great. I want to check out Origin and Sims first though, before committing to a clinic. When I suggested a 3rd SA for Dh, Mr Heasley said, the level of ASAs were too high and we would never get sufficient numbers for IUI, but there is enough for IVF. He also said there would be no point going to see a urologist as there is no tx for ASAs, we just basically have to live with them. All of which I have coped with BUT....... he told us we only have a 1% chance ever of naturally conceiving and I havent been able to get it out of my head all weekend. 

I know everyone here has been through this and yes, maybe I should pull my socks up and get on with things, but this has totally winded me.   I always thought there was some hope, maybe against all odds we would have a natural BFP, but now it seems so final and I'm devastated . It's circling round my head, like in Father Ted, he goes for a walk on the beach and all he can think of is Mrs Doyle telling him he is "Ireland's second best priest...second best priest...second best priest" (i know that is the most random analogy ever, but that's what it feels like   )  Of course though, life isn't kind enough to let you get on with things, so on Friday I got word of 2 births, one as we came out of the appt (actually, this girl conceived her first baby on her first month of trying, which was the same month we started TTC and she has just had her 2nd baby) and the other later on. But we went camping, I was suitably distracted and happy and thinking, we will get through this. We had just got home last night and unpacked the car and I got a text from a friend to tell me she is expecting her 3rd (on 06 Dec BTW, which is why I was asking when the pg ladies were due). Talk about kicking you when you are down!!! Of course I am delighted for her, but it just reminded me of our own outcome and TBH, I have hardly stopped crying since. I've been telling people I have hayfever!!!I have to go and see her later, please give me the strength to get through it without bawling   She doesn't know about us and I was actually going to tell her today but that would be totally p1ssing on  her parade    This past while I feel like everyones lives is moving on and we are at a standstill, like a movie scene, the world moves past the heroine (   ) of the story in fast forward while she stands there and nothing happens. That's how I feel and it has just intensified this weekend.  

All in all, feeling very down and vulnerable   I guess I am just grieving for the loss of any hope for a natural BFP I had left. I'll be ok. 

Otherwise, had a rocking weekend camping. My tent is excellent, the crack was fantastic and I can't wait to do it again!!!

BTW sorry for the very long, very me, me, me post


----------



## emak

Morning ladies ,hows things with you all
Well thats me off now for a couple of days then work for 2 days then off for  a WEEK    so cant wait ,if any of yous want to know the long range weather forecast for next week im pretty sure it will be raining because everytime i take holidays from work its sure to start ******* down 

Janners how did the hen party go and me thinks one of u ladies was away camping ,well u got lovely weather for it.I have to say camping isnt my thang ,wot NO hair straighteners!!!!! suppose since i last went camping about 20 yrs ago im sure the facilities at the campsites have improved (i hope),still dont think that i would want to risk it.

Galaxy girl how are u keeping on the 2ww? 
Krystal im afraid i cant help u out i have no idea what an AMH test even is.Sorry.
Wezza how did ur review go?

Thanks to all the girlies who answered my queries re meds in fridge.Thats one of many many questions sorted.
Been VERY quite on ere the last few days so hope u all had a great weekend whatever you were doing!!
Catch up later
E


----------



## GemmaC

Emak & Weeza - PM for you


----------



## emak

Oh Wezza im now feeling sad after reading your post cause it feels like a mirror of the way things happened to us.
Back in January we were told that i have about a 2%chance of a natural bfp and take twice as long!!! Crap or what!! I like u was totally devasted and shed many many tears (still do)   Then the lastest wave of births and pg announments happened.
1.Cousin gave birth the day i had lap&dye
2.B Friend gave birth less that 2 weeks later
3.SIL no1 gave birth to daughter no2(btw shes had 2 kids in the same time that we have been trying also 1 m/c) 
4.Another friend says shes pg
5.Another friend says she pg .(different friend)
6.SIL no2 is pg(even thought she hasnt even bothered to tell me&dh)very ****** off with her about this!!!
7.A v good friend of more than 20 yrs has told me last week that his wife is pg.He didnt what to tell me cause he knew that we were having problems,so he told my mum instead!!!
The point i think im trying to get across is that i *really* know how u are feeling right now ,ive been there and still am a lot of the time  .I really am happy for all the pg etc but its just another reminder (if u really needed to be reminded) of what u really want but are unable to achieve without the doctors help.It makes me feel so angry ,hurt,annoyed,sad,****** off and even im v.ashamed to say a wee bit jealous sometimes of the other mamas!!! I hope this doesnt depressed u even more cause after having read it im starting to feel depressed looking at all the people whos dreams have come true and we are all STILL waiting.
On a lighter note, i forgot to say im going to a fortune teller tonite ,feeling a wee bit nervous bout it(silly me) but i have been wanting to go for ages.Went to one this time last year and she told me about things in my work were very insecure and that the decision would be out of my hands, hey come Oct the place announced it was closing down!!! Spooky.
Catch ye all later forgot its a bank hol 2day tried to get a dentist appointment and its closed  ,i have a bit of a toothache lost part of a filling last week and im telling ye the hole has got BIGGER. 
See ya E


----------



## janners1

Morning all,

My husband is off today and he is driving me nuts!!!!      He keeps coming in to my office to talk to me and ruining my train of thought...I'm trying to catch up on emails and it isn't happening!!

Weeza, I know that EXACT feeling, unfortunately it is exactly the same way I felt when I left Doc Heasley's office after finding out we needed ICSI. It's just when you are told that you won't conceive without intervention, it takes away your last hope. Of course, he did say to us at the end to never discount the possibility of a miracle, but it didn't help much. So hard that you had to hear that and then have word of all those births and pregnancies.

I also know that feeling of everyone else's lives moving on and yours standing still. At that hen party all the girls at it got married around the same time as me and DH, they all have 1, 2 or even 3 kids and all talking about them and comparing notes and I just sat there feeling useless and barren. Nothing to talk about but shoes. Well, that's what it feels like. If you talk about your dogs they think you are a mentalist. Even my positive adoption attitude faltered cause I kept thinking, I have to wait 3 years till I can join in with this conversation... it just sucked.

Anyway, at least you know where you stand and you know what to do. That in itself is a bit of a help, right? I was talking to a girl on Sat night who was on her 2ww of her second IVF and they were totally unexplained....I would find that very very hard. In a way I feel fortunate to know why we can't conceive.

Well, I had a good hen party apart from that. We were booked in to the Ramore for 7:30pm and we were finally seated at 10:30pm and eating after 11pm. That kinda ruined it for me cause I was sooooo hungry and couldn't drink cause I was starving, then I had so much food in my stomach I couldn't dance.

Must tell you some of the ridiculous things my friend was saying to me in the car on the way up the road. She is the most tactless person I know. Anyway, her and her DH know our situation so I was updating her on the adoption bit. She has a 6 month year old daughter and does nothing but tell everyone how hard it is. She told me we should be relieved we can't have kids because it is sooooo hard, and she doesn't understand why we are adopting because we could have a great life just the two of us. She said if she had been told she couldn't have kids she would have counted her blessings and thanked God she was fortunate enough to have her DH!! She said IVF isn't good and can cause cancer (?!!!) and, you know, there's worse things in the world than infertility.

ARGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## galaxy girl

Weeza - I'm sorry your feeling so down. . It is horrible to hear those words. At least though things are moving forwards. Your referral letters are away and you should hear quickly from Origin at least. Did Mr. H know anything about SIMS?
BTW I would check with Origin in a couple of weeks to check referral letter has arrived - for us it was a slow process and I had to phone Mr.H's secretary a couple of times to chase up letter.

Know what you mean about life seeming to move on. I was at a reunion dinner on Sat night with people I haven't seen since I was about 20 and someone asked me how old my baby was. When I said I didn't have one she wouldn't believe me and I had to deny it a couple of more times and ask her to ask my 2 friends about their children instead!!  . Unbelievable. It's when I go to things like that it really hits me how my life seems stuck.

Anyway I'm feeling fine. Like nothing has happened actually. Which is quite scary until I realize that implantation would'nt have taken place yet anyway. Drugs don't seem to be affecting me at all and I am quaffing pineapple juice and eating brazil nuts constantly!

No word on Dahlia - how did it go??

Janners - your friend would not be a friend of mine for much longer if she said that too me!! What was she thinking??


----------



## weeza82

Janners, how did you cope with your friend saying all that? Bet you were thinking "must tell the girls on FF about this!" It's hard going when you are surrounded by baby talk   Was the meal nice despite the lateness? That's what puts me off Ramore, yes, fantastic food, but the organisation is shambolic!! How do they get away with it? We had a meal in the Ramad in Portrush last night and it was delish! We never left the tent on Sat night, had a nice bbq and some drinks and it was fab. We actually diddled and farted about for so long on Sat morning before leaving we were too late to see the raft race  

Girls, thanks for all the understanding. I couldn't wait to get on line all weekend to chat cos I knew you would all understand having had similar news yourselves at one point. I told my sis and she was like "You will be the lucky 1%, it's still a 1% chance" etc, she was doing her best, but all I could think was the girsl on the board will understand   I love you guys!!!   

BTW, saw my newly pg mate and congratulated her without crying, yay me!! But i did go and have a bawl in the loos at work afterwards   

GG, glad your first weekend has went well. Enjoy the pineapple juice and brazil nuts!!!


----------



## janners1

Girls, this friend of mine is just young and immature and has no clue. She is the sort of girl who says stuff when we are all out and her DH is actually cringing and trying to save her from getting punched! I did tell her that she shouldn't say stuff like that to people in my position, that it wasn't helpful and that she has no clue how it feels to not be able to have a baby. She said "I know, DH says that to me as well, but I just don't want you to waste your life being upset about this". In her stoopid way she is trying to be helpful but she just doesn't have a notion.

Worse yet I overheard her saying similar stuff to the poor girl who was on her 2ww and I had to jump in to their conversation and explain to the girl that B did not have a clue and not to listen to her. I then gave B the one fingered salute and told her to shut it (yeah, that's when I had more wine than food in my tummy    )

I know what you mean Weeza, you are always guaranteed someone here will have been through the exact same thing and know what you are talking about. Friends and family try their best but you can't help thinking they haven't been through this, how would they know? 

I find it particularly tough when you are out with a group of girls who all have kids around the same age and they all talk about them....which is only natural. But it is hard not to be able to join in at all. 

I had the wagamamma noodles in Ramore and they were soooo worth the wait!! I also had the chocolate mousse for afters and it was delicious!!

GG - glad everything is going well and you are feeling good!!!!!


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the good weather.  I went to Origin on Friday and signed all forms to get frozen sperm and embies moved to London.  They said they were sorry they could not accommodate us which is rich considering already taken £6,000. off us and DH condition was exactly the same then as now.  Well forget about them and on to newer things, rang Dr Heasley and they can do all my scans and guess what they are all FREE I was in shock from this.  Then told that I can claim all my flight expenses and accommodation expenses, I told Dr Heasley this was a private go and he said does not matter as I am covered by the southern board.  This definitely makes going to London more feasible as now cost the same as origin and they have absolutely no waiting list or 3 month wait between treatments.

Also like to say hello to anyone new.

Gemma


----------



## galaxy girl

WOW Gemma - that's amazing!! Great news.


----------



## galaxy girl

right girls I am going to have to go and have a shower. Everyone in my housing development is out cutting the grass or painting the fence and I am sitting in the PJS at the computer!!

I have to go back to work tomorrow so better get out and do something with my day! Have a lovely bank holiday everyone!! Janners are you working today? My DH is , he's not best pleased.


----------



## Lesley08

Gemma - thats great news! Good luck .

Weeza - sorry your review was so difficult. I think most of us on here have been told the same thing for one reason or another and I know I have a nerve given my four kids but I remember when we were told the same thing in feb and I was devastated and advised my hubby to leave me and get a young thing who would have no probs!!!he luckily enough is both more sensible and mature than I am and reckoned it would be a better idea to go for IVF before rushing into divorce!!!( He also said something along the lines of it being his luck to remarry and get someone else with fertility probs - but we will ignore that out!) I still get really low about this and I often start to think the docs dont know what they are talking about etc...(i.e. DENIAL) however what I want to say is this - its awful but if it going to happen better now than at any time in the past, IVF is sooo much better now than even five years ago and at least we all have a chance, so fingers crossed and in the end it wont matter how we get the baby just so long as we get one.

janners - we were at a party in my SIL's ( who is also having probs but noone knows but us) when two of her friends waxed lyrical about how anyone wanting to have kids over thirty was mental etc...My hubby had to leave the room and it seriously upset his sister as well! Clueless!

GG - hope you are doing well and enjoying the sun etc... hopefully time isnt standing still for you!

good morning to everyone else - I love the term lurker btw, it just seems so wrong!! Im off work and supposed to be marking ( which I will do in a mo ) but the sun is tempting me!!!

lesley xx


----------



## weeza82

Seen this and liked it.....
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=141744.0;topicseen

Gemma, that's fantastic that it is all going to come together neatly for you now. That must be a weight off your mind that so much can be done here for you.

Thanks Lesley, I know all about the denial. I actually thought I was quite realistic about the whole situation but just goes to show!!!


----------



## emak

Wezza i have just read the link u posted ,it was really lovely and very true to how i am feeling.I even copied it and sent it to my Mum.Thanks.
E xxx


----------



## weeza82

Ooooh, Janners I forgot to say, I bought (paid money and everything, rather than reading it and putting it back on the shelf   ) GMINI and your photos are stunning!!!! Absolutely fantastic. Your Galgorm photos are totally different from my friends wedding photos there!! Beautiful. But what I really liked was the interview bit      You must be so pleased!! Yay for Janners


----------



## emak

Talking of links found this one ,but i will warn you beforehand i shed a tear.So dont say u havent been warned if u have a look.  




E


----------



## janners1

OMG Weeza I nearly had a heartattack when I saw it in Easons. When I read my interview I near died of shame. Oh it's just cheese city LOL!!!!!!!!!!!

But thanks for being so nice about my pictures    

You ROCK for buying the magazine on my behalf!!!!!   

Oh that link - I read it somewhere before (maybe 2ww) and copied and pasted it and look at it all the time. I sent it to my sis and she said "SO TRUE"!! Thanks for posting it Weeza!

Lesley - OFFS with regards to your friend's comments. Some people are just truly awful, I mean, 30 is young to be trying for a family!!!!!!!!!!! I was feeling down yesterday when I got home and told my DH. After the cinema (we saw Indiana Jones...crap) he said that he had been thinking about what I said and he was happy that things are working out this way for us because it makes us more special than all our friends who just got preggo, had kids and then complained about how hard life is. He said we will dote on every second of our kids lives, we will know what it is like to really want something together and when it happens we will feel like the most special and privileged people in the world. I thought that was lovely.

GG - I am trying to work but DH wants to hang out! I just got back from the gym so I might take the afternoon off with him.


----------



## weeza82

Emak, I daren't open your link, I'm sitting in work and have already snivelled too much today   Hopefully I will get to see it later on.... 

Janners, I liked the interview bit, I thought it was funny and was shoving it in Dhs face "LOOK!! That's Janners, that is!" He laughed when he read it and wants to know which baby tooth you still have    

Why was Indiana Jones crap? Is Harrison not up to it any more?


----------



## Krystal

Hi girls, 

just wanted to say thanks for your replies Weeza and Emak. Weeza once you hear back re your referral letters I think you start to feel more positive, coz you feel then that something is being done.  I found the worst thing was sitting back & waiting for hospital appointments before we finally got the referral letter.  I hope you hear back shortly & good luck with the tx       

Krystal xx


----------



## crazykate

Hey girls how are we all this gorgeous evening?

Weeza hun massive big hug for you mrs...... people should definitely think first before putting their mouths into gear they can be sooooo cruel sometimes and then on the other hand when they do know the situation they don't know what to say and it can make the situation awkward too.......    I think DH and I are in the same 1% bracket but to be totally honest I can't remember - the drugs seriously do affect your mind and make you even more bonkers than you were to start off with (not you personally weeza I mean me  )

Gemma - great that everything is working out so well for you I'm on a "high" for you!  Fingers, legs and everything crossed that this is it for you hun..........

Cate won't be long for you July/August will be here before you know it!

MaryC - how are you Mrs? please post and let us know how you are - we're missing you  

Anita - trust you had the most fab weekend   

GG - how's it going with you?  

 Yellazippy (cool name btw), Krystal, Janners, Emak, Annie, Fionab, Jofi and to everyone else I've missed thinking of you all in all your ups and downs! 

Well I've spent the bank holiday weekend doing some diy I took my time and painted the garden furniture yesterday for DH to come home and help by trying to rush the job     He took me for a drive along the coast today and into Sweeney's at portbalintrae for lunch.........it was fab, really, really tasty!  Not back long so he's taken Tizer (the dog) for a long run.  I'm now on my recliner with my feet up!

Big hugs to everyone!

bonkers kate


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girls 

Weeza due date is 6th December. You are on the way now with your referral letters sent!!!

Emak that song is lovely it brought tears to my eyes......

Hi to everyone else!!!!!!!!!!

Missy xx


----------



## Fionab

Cate, I would let RFC know that you don't have a car and ask them to try and make appointments around the time that would suit the buses if possible.  It really would be good if you could get a lift down on day of EC as you can feel sore afterwards and a bus journey would be hard.  Our letter was dated early April and it was asking for the date of our May period.  We used one of those 12 can fridges to take it home.

Krystal, the RFC use spray to down reg but Origin seem to use injections instead.

Weeza, glad you had your review appointment and can see the way forward.  IVF is hard and especially hard when you can't tell everyone what you are going through, but the end of a cycle you will be an expert at lying to cover what you are up to!  

Emak, lucky you being off for a week, hope weather is good for you

Janners, people are really insensitive when it comes to inferility, it is so annoying when people complain about their children and tell you are lucky not to have any.

Galaxy girl, hope you enjoy pineapple juice and brazil nuts.  What kind of pineapple juice did you get as I couldn't find any for my last 2ww?

Gemma, glad to hear you got sorted out with Origin and that is good news about your scans being free.

Kate, Missy, Lesley, Blue ribbon, Shaz, Tedette, Annie, Anita and anyone else I have forgotten
Fiona


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone!!!

Urgh, I just licked roll-on deodorant off the back of my hand without even realising what it was   *spit, spit spit* Gosh, I really do say whatever is on my tiny mind at the time, don't I?   

First up, girls, huge thanks for all the kind and supportive messages. You are all stars  . As I said yesterday, I couldn't wait to get on the board here to talk to you all, as you know, unfortunately, what it's like. But you have all been fab    THe ball is rolling and I'm feeling better about it today. Every so often it hits, like a kick in the guts and takes the breath from me, but I have stopped crying   DH is supposed to be going to Liverpool for a stag do on Sat and wants to cancel to stay at home with me, awww. 

Actually, Dh and I were talking about Origin on Friday and I remembered that they use injections and RFC use spray and I just howled at him "I'm going to have to inject myself "   I was looking at Origin and Sims price list yesterday. With the exchange rate as it currently is, SIMS is actually dearer.......

Missy, I thought you were the same date as my pal, she has her first scan on 5th June. 

Crazykate, I dread to think what the drugs will do to my tiny brain   , maybe I should warn DH   

GG & Dahlia, how are you getting on?   

Fiona,   at what you said about covering up!!!! 

Morning to Cate, Janners, Anita, PT, Berta,Trishy, Mary, Annie, Tedette, Emak, EmerG, Holly, Gemma J & C, Lesley. Blue Ribbon, Shaz, yellazippy, Krystal and Jofi (how is the 2ww going? )

I got a phonecall last night at 6.30pm telling me that LSBs wedding rehearsal was at 8   I had music lessons at 7   But I went anyway and the minister is sooooo disapproving at them, it's unreal for 2008   So afterwards, we headed down the street for a wee drink in the pub (well, as her pregnancy progresses she hasn't cut down any   ) and then ambushed them for their doing!!!    Thoroughly enjoyable   We were good, we didn't make her get into the trailer, she decided she would of her own accord to keep her hubby-to-be company!!! But boy, did they get a rough one   Not as rough as DH & I got for our doing though!!! When we let them out of the trailer, LSB didn't look terribly happy, but she wanted the whole wedding experience and she got it    Mucho enjoyable!!


----------



## Becky39

Hi ladies,

First off, sorry for not being around much - sorry to hear of the BFN's too   Afraid i have mine to add to the list. Im not due to test until Friday, but AF arrived full flow at 3am this morning. I cant cry - i just dont know why! Im so angry at the clinic - i mean - why didnt they keep a closer eye on me - i stimmed and got lots of follies, but only got 1 egg - and i know i can do better - i got 12 with The Origin last year - the Royal (to me) seem to be slap dash when it comes to treatment - its like a trial run for them - oh put her on these drugs and see how well she goes - we will know more for the next time. Well guess what - there is no next time for us - we cant afford no more goes, so now i have to face life without being able to give my wonderful DH a child of his own ... How on earth am i gonna live with that!!!
Sorry for the rant ladies, i know that a lot of u go to the Royal and love it there - dont get me wrong, the staff are lovely (dont think much of the admin tho) i was under Dr Willimson an she was/is great .... i just feel that they dont treat each patient to their individual needs - everyone is different - but yet we are all treated the same there ....


----------



## weeza82

Hi Becky, sorry to hear this                    Was this your NHS go?


----------



## Becky39

Yeah it was ...

First go was at Origin last year - we went here while we was on waiting list for NHS go ....

Do they treat u differently at the Royal if u pay


----------



## janners1

Morning...

Becky, sorry to read your news. You aren't treated any different if you pay or are on NHS.      

Weeza do you think you will do a private at origin while waiting on your NHS go? Doctor Heasley was pretty good at getting our referral letter sent off and they contacted us a couple of weeks later about making an appointment.

My DH is off on a stag weekend this weekend too!! DO people still get 'done'?!! 

I'm so very tired today and I have to meet HT in an hour. Yesterday we watched the final two episodes of Sex and the City and I had forgotten how frickin' awesome it was when it ended. Such a good show. Can't wait for the movie!!!!!!!!


----------



## weeza82

Morning Janners, 

Yip, we will have a go at Origins. I would crack up waiting for the NHS go. Mr Heasley told us it's about 2 years now and that private at RFC isn't much better    I printed off the price list yesterday. Mr Heasley told us it would be £3k and DH was like "Great, we can start straight away" but it's so not just £3k is it? So I have a few questions for everyone later....

Yes people do still get doings in Tyrone   Both of them, none of this just the groom crap!!! When DH and I got ours, we were totally ambushed it was like an SAS operation   Cos we were the first of the gang to get married and hence the first doing, they went to town on us, fresh cow dung, gear oil, farm treacle and then all the usual gunk, eggs, shaving foam, porridge oats (makes a nice crust   ), dog food, soup, beans etc. We were tied in the trailer and driven from Dhs house to my mum and dads, 15 miles apart   , stopping in all the villages on route for a top up!!! 

OOh, they are repeating SATC on Fiver/Five Life at the minute. I had forgooten how I loved it so much!!!

I am tired as well, it was after 12 last night when we got in, but at least I don't have HT


----------



## janners1

Yup, I think we worked it out to be closer to 5k....oh, no wait though we were going for ICSI so it was slightly dearer. You have your initial consultation to pay for and then whatever bloods they take that day...and then the drugs to figure in.

I know the private waiting list at RFC is pretty keek. Did Heasley refer you to Traub?

I would have HATED getting a doing!!!!!!! I would have cried!

I love love love the last episode of SATC when Big comes and gets Carrie, Charlotte and Harry get their baby (always makes me blub), Miranda takes care of her MIL and Samantha gets her libido back. I am soooo excited about seeing the movie. We are going to see it next week hopefully if my sis hasn't had the ba by the time I get there!

I have signed up for summer boot camp at the gym. It's on Fridays and you have to be there at 6:30am for some kind of boot camp hell. I will have to get back into bed when I get home!!!


----------



## galaxy girl

Becky so sorry to hear your news. This whole IF thing is so unfair..... Take time to grieve for this loss. What is your situation - would you be appropriate for NAPRO? It should be cheaper than IVF. I'm sending big hugs your way and all best for the future - with whatever it may hold. 

Fiona I got the pineapple juice in TESCO's - but M and S does a nicer one which doesn't taste so sugary.

I think we ended up paying 4 and a half all in for the ICSI plus initial consultation and drugs.

Janners your mad - boot camp sounds scary. though I might tell DH about it - it's the sort of thing he wold do. He was big in to going to your gym last year, I went to a few of the Sat. morning body pump sessions - but they were too early for me. So 6.30 is def. out!


----------



## jofi

I would have HATED getting a doing!!!!!!! I would have cried!


janners1 said:


> OMG me too, I didn't even like the bumps for my birthday. Cow dung !!!!! Tyrone people are tough
> 
> Hi everyone


----------



## jofi

oh the quote thing went  a bit awry


----------



## Angie Baby

Good Morning everyone

Is anyone with Dr McManus at the RFC, i phoned and spoke to a nurse and they said that Dr McManus will be off for a few months, i have been transfered to Dr Traub, anyone know what he is like?

my G.P sent a letter to him about my prolactin levels, im worried that this will affect my ICSI and hold things up even longer, why can you never get a straight answer.

G.P done a blood test because my breasts had been leaking how embrassing  , she said that my prolactin levels where very high and this was the reason why my breasts where leaaking and why i have had no period in 4 years, realyy annoyed cause i have had countless of blood tests done at the hospital so why did they not pick up on this or even mention it.


----------



## janners1

jofi said:


> oh the quote thing went a bit awry


LOL!!


----------



## janners1

Angie Baby said:


> Good Morning everyone
> 
> Is anyone with Dr McManus at the RFC, i phoned and spoke to a nurse and they said that Dr McManus will be off for a few months, i have been transfered to Dr Traub, anyone know what he is like?


Hi Angiebaby - I have only heard good things about Doc Traub, he is supposed to be the best in his field! That's what Doc Heasley said. Some of the girls who have been to him say he is very 'straightforward' and doesn't sugar coat anything, but I haven't heard anyone say anything bad about him.

Sorry I can't help you with the prolactin levels issue - did you do a google search on it? Did they mention anything they can do to bring them down?


----------



## weeza82

Jofi, LOL at the quotes. I don't know if Tyrone people are tough or just plain mean and sadistic  

Apprentice is on TONIGHT, not tomorrow night (darned football   ), but I probably won't get to see much of it


----------



## Angie Baby

I done research on google about prolactin levels and there is medication that brings the level down but G.P never suggested about putting me on it, she just sent a letter to the fertility clinic about it so i am just waiting to see what they will do before my ICSI, whick im sure will be a while till i hear anything.


----------



## janners1

WHAAAAAAAAT!!

Well it's a good job you told me that!!!!! I would have been ragin if I missed it.

Did anyone watch Gladiators? The guy had waited 16 years to be on the show (he applied to the first one and didn't get on) and then he hurt his knee halfway through and couldn't run. So when it came to the Eliminator they blew the whistle and he just stood there and didn't move, and then he started crying. It was such a SWIZZ!! I felt cheated out of an hour of my life.

Mind you, some of those Gladiators are FRICKIN HUGE!!!!!!!! There's one guy with long hair and he is so massive. Like 19 stone of pure muscle.


----------



## janners1

6 days till America!! Whoop!!


----------



## weeza82

loving the mexican wave smilies!!! How long are you away for? When is your sis due?


----------



## janners1

If you look at it too long it hurts your eyes!! I'm away for 10 days - sis is due day after I get there. But I hope she goes a wee bit over so I can spend time with her before the ba comes. My wee sister is so excited and has took the entire 10 days off work so we can all hang out together with no husbands LOL!! Haven't done that in YEARS I'm sure!

Though I won't see DH for 2 whole weeks - that's the longest we have been apart since we got married.


----------



## EmerG

hi girls just catching up after lovely bank holiday weekend, can't believe its raining now but sure better that than rain yesterday when we were off and a scorcher today when we're all stuck in work I suppose!

Becky so sorry to hear your news as well, the whole IF thing really is so unfair, hope you're looking after yourself  , God it really hasn't been a great couple of weeks on here has it? The only way is up I suppose... Weeza I felt so bad for you when I read your post about your review appointment, hope you're ok too.   So much of what you said about the way you felt after your appointment and about all of your friends announcing their happy news rings so true to me, I have said and felt all of those things many times, I suppose we're all in the same boat in so many ways aren't we? And for some reason the pg announcements seem to come in batches of 4 or 5 so its almost like they are kicking you when you're down (all very dramatic I know but you know what i mean!) You seems to be generally an upbeat sort of person but its hard to stay upbeat with the news that you have just got so allow yourself a wee bit of time to stew about it all and you've already got the ball rolling which is great. For me the hardest thing about it all (apart from the incessant pg announcements, which still get me everytime even though I try really hard not to let them), is the waiting.  The feeling that you are actually doing something and are on the road towards making your dream come true really does help and hopefully things will move quickly enough for you now that you've got your referral to origin. 

On the waiting lists and Origin v RFC thing, we were put on both Dr McManus's private list and on the NHS list last June and we were told at that time that it would be 18 months for the NHS and 6 months for the private list, we left it until the six months was up and than we then ended up being told something different every time we called to check on the private list and never bothered checking the NHS one, by February this year we got fed up with the private list as we were still being told 3 more months and we went to Origin and were due to start tx there in March when we got our offers in March for both Dr McManus's private list and the NHS cycle, both starting in April. If I was to do it all over again I would have gone straight to Origin last summer as to be honest we found them brilliant in the couple of appointments we had with them, we learnt 100 times more in our first appointment there than we did with 4 appointments with Dr McManus & at RFC together. It is more expensive (for ICSI it was working out about £4.5k for us including drugs) but honestly I think its worth it, for the peace of mind of not having to wait if you want to go ahead quickly. In saying that we are half way through our NHS tx now and its lovely not to have the pressure of paying for it first time round. And it came so quickly as well, 9 months which was about half the time we were told.  But we'll be going with Origin for any future tx that we need (trying to be optimistic though and convince myself that we may not need any more at all!) Anyway hope all goes well for you over the next couple of weeks and you get your referrals through quickly 

Hop everyone else well too

Emer x


----------



## weeza82

Oooh, that sounds great!! Does your family all live in the same town? I couldn't cope without DH for 2 weeks    longest we've been apart since our wedding is 4 days  

Hi Emer, thanks for the concern  . I'm feeling loads better today, surprisingly!! Nothing llike throwing a bucket of crap over LSB to make you feel better  . (For the record, I didn't pour anything over them, I was photographer!!) I deffo think we will start with Origin and see where we are when our NHS go comes round. 

I have a few questions could anyone help me with? I have been looking at the Origin pricelist    DH has had 2 SAs done, will he have to do another at the inital appt? Will they do more bloods on me or an internal? 
See all the Miscellaneous charges, which ones apply? I presume the anaesthetic fee, HFEA fee and copy of notes? What is the registration of external patients at £120? Does that mean Dh and I will fork out £120 each? 

I just want to have all the facts in hand so we aren't knocked out by some unseen fees.


----------



## janners1

DH will need another SA and you will have an internal - I think these are included in the initial consultation cost? Someone correct me if I am wrong. You can opt to have your bloods done there for like 40 quid...or wait and have them done at your doctors office. I had mine done there to save any confusion/waiting. We paid for them on the day. I don't know what the £120 is about? I don't think we paid that. 

They will send you a list out when you get your appointment of what you will need to pay and when.

Yeah my fam all live within minutes of each other. It is so cool that they will all be off and we can bum about and do nothing!!


----------



## weeza82

He will be thrilled


----------



## janners1

Sorry hit 'post' by accident!!!!!!


----------



## weeza82

Eeew, hate the thought of an internal, but I suppose I had better get used to legs akimbo   I am such a prude. Do they really do bloods and all again, even though I have already had them done?


----------



## janners1

Sure he was looking to do mine and I had my period!! I just said no!!

I think maybe we had to have bloods done because too much time had passed since the last ones. And also, they check you for Aids. As soon as you get your appointment get all your results and blood test results etc gathered up. Oh - did DH have an SA more than 3 months ago? Cause he might not need one if his last one was recent?

Sorry  -I'm freakin' useless.


----------



## EmerG

Weeza, when we went to origin we had already done tests, like you, so we didn't need to get them all done again. Well, actually DH didn't need to get his SA done again, I was able to get copies of the ones we had had done with Dr McManus and brought them with us so they were happy with that. The only thing we had to do again was my day 2 test (not sure what you call that one but I'm sure you've done it!), the reason for that was because it was almost a year since I had had it done and they needed a result within 3 months to work out the doesage for the drugs. If yours is more recent you might get away with it. 

They did do an internal on me at our first appointment. They also took bloods from both of us, but that was to test for HIV/Hep C, I think that was the one that was £40 maybe? Or was it £90? can't remember! I'd need to look at the price list again but I remember from our appointment that they told us that we would have to pay the HFEA fee and the £120 registration fee and the anaesthetic fee on top of the basic £3500 ICSI fee and then the drugs on top of that which would be about £700, which is how £3500 suddenly became more like £5000!


----------



## weeza82

Dang, my bloods were done in August last year and the last SA was in March. It's all these wee sneaky fees that push the price up. 

Gah, I am so frikkin bored today


----------



## yellazippy

Hi All 

Firstly Emak that song had me blubbing  but beautiful cant wait to let my DP hear it

Becky and all the others sorry to hear your bad news so big hugs all round

As a newbie i have couple of questions i hope you guys will help me out with

1) Am i insane at 37 to wait the 18 mth nhs list My DP does not seem to feel any urgency required even thou i have explained how sharply my fertility is going downhill. Money would not be a problem so should i be pushing him in the private direction with more urgency (we are both very new and naive to this whole process)

2) Why only the one free attempt?

3) Generally my hormones are all over the place & i`m terrified what i`ll be like when the injections start, thou i do have a great reflexologist who really sorts me out when my pmt off the radar

Any feedback girls would be great thanks


----------



## janners1

Weeza you can have them done by your doctor and get the results sent to Origin. It'll just hold you back a month or so but it'll save you some dollas.

I am bored too and I have SOOOOO MUCH to do, I just want to slap some motivation into myself. Cause I'll still be sitting here at 11pm tonight crying about getting everything done!

Yella - If you can go private I would. Dr Heasley told me to get going asap as the deterioration in the eggs happens pretty quickly once you hit mid-late 30's. This was echoed by Dr Farrag and also the Urologist we saw. They all said "go, go, go!!" (basically). So if you can....do...!

I don't know why only the one go?

I didn't do tx so I don't know about the hormones and the moods - though most of the girls here who went through it seemed to be their usual lovely selves!


----------



## pink tulip

Hi Everyone,

I'm back after the initial depression of my BFN last week. I have to tell you today is my lowest ebb yet. I am on my first day back to work and I have seriously bad blues. It doesn't help that we went to Donegal at the weekend and I had way too much wine It always leaves me feeling down and anxious. I  have been feeling so sad that now I am back at work, the treatment is all over and I am not pregnant. I still can't believe it. 

The news is that DH and I have decided to give it one more shot ......and that is it. We are going to have a private tx cycle of ICSI in Origin and once I get my July period we will get started. Now that I have that to focus on I am a bit happer

Yella - I would deffo go privately, if you can, rather than wait for 18mths, which feels like forever to me. Origin is a lovely clinic and having already had one consultation there, you get what you pay for in comparison to going to the Royal. The Royal is very much wham, bam, thank you Mam....very little personal attention. In saying all that I was happy enough with my treatment.

Becky - I am so sorry to hear of your BFN. I know you feel bitterly about your treatment in the RFC and that must make it more painful for you. I hope you find the strength to get over the next few weeks. I guess it maybe gets easier. For now, for me, it feels awful.

Angie baby - Initially I hated Traub....very abrupt and scarey. However, he did my egg collection and he was wonderful. I have really changed my mind about him and have considered going to him privately rather than Origin.

Phew - I'm glad to know Apprentice is on tonight......I would have lost my mind completely if I had missed it 

Love to anyone on 2WW.....it's definitely the hardest bit and my thoughts go out to you  

Love Pink Tulip xx


----------



## yellazippy

Thanks Janners 

Getting cleared up in work ready for home at 5 yipee 

A couple of people have mentioned the name "Yellazippy"  my oldest niece now 9 brought me home a key-ring with zippy from the old kids tv show Rainbow when she was very small. 

I was new to all things computer then and had to create a user name for some site or other and i looked at the keys in front of me and hence yellazippy was born & has stayed with me!!

Plus i still use the same key ring (a little faded now but i cherish it)

Will check in tomorrow to say hi & what a blessing to find this place girls!! Great to feel normal and not alone


----------



## yellazippy

Pink Tulip,

Sorry your still feelin so down,i haven`t been through what you have but i get 2 day blues after red wine alone

Good luck with your next tx your both very brave it sound  so very very tough emotionally

We stay up outside Downings in Melmore, Donegal (i think you were Dunfanaghy from prev post?)

Take good care of yourself & your DH


----------



## EmerG

hi yellazippy, just on the hormones and the moods point, I am on my fourth week of down regging and so far I'm ok apart from mental headaches, I had expected to turn into a witch from hell (and my poor DH was living in fear!) but I seem to be getting away with it so far, maybe when the stimms starts it all goes wrong but sure I'll let you know about that when I get there next week!

Pink Tulip I am so sorry to hear that you are feeling so down, it is only to be expected and don't be beating yourself up about it, just be good to yourself and your DH over the next few weeks and then start focusing on your Origin tx coming up soon. I can't imagine how low you must feel, we just hang all of our hopes on this working and I know that even though I'm trying to be realistic about the chances of it working first time, (to the point that everyone says I'm not being optimistic enough), I know I'll be in bits if it doesn't. Look after yourself there are better times ahead. 

Emer x


----------



## EmerG

sorry PT I meant to say as well that I feel the same after the wine, it is a real depressant, which doesn't help things when you're feeling the way you are already. After a couple of good nights sleep you'll feel a bit better already, I promise x


----------



## emak

Hi girls hows it going? What a crap horrible day it is!! Remind me what month is it?
Becky so sorry to hear of your bfn, the past week on here has been full of sad news like yours.Big hugs to you.    
Janners are you a bit of a fitness junkie?? A 6.30 start to go to the gym, i dont think so !!!  .I see your heading of to the states to visit ur family ,how exciting for you.Are you Amercian or has your family all moved over there Oh i am so nosey. 
Angie baby ,your with Dr Traub i had one appointment with him and i found him lovely but he is defo straight to the point.
Yellazippy ,if u can afford it i would go to Orgin just for speed.18 months is a long time to wait around if u dont need to.
Pink tulip welcome back hun ,im sorry to hear that you are feeling so down today ,i hope that just coming on here and having a wee chat will make u feel a tiny bit better at least you are in the company of others that have and are going through the same feelings and we can all help support each other.    
Wezza you are a naughty girl with that doing last night (even if u were only the photographer) sounds like LSB deserves a load of dung !!!
Jofi and Galaxy girl hows the 2ww?When do the 2 of yous test
I was at the fortune teller last night and she told me that i was gonna have, wait for it......*3* kids first one is a boy and i would be pg by 2009 then second one a girl very soon afterwards ,she warned me to be careful if i didnt want one so soon !!! I really cant imagine that i will ever be using contraception again ,dont think we need it!! I left feeling really positive but then i have to keep telling myself that it was just a bit of fun........but hey a girl can have her dreams.right She didnt really tell me too much else ,she seemed to concentrate mostly on the baby thing and dh and me ,so who knows?


----------



## Lesley08

Hi ladies,

Pink tulip good to see you back, hope you feel a bit better  tomorrow. Its a tremendous disappointment after the build up to the treatment then the tx itself and to cap it all that dreadful 2ww! Its good that you have a new plan and something to work towards.

yellazippy - I def would'nt wait, when I first started to wonder if I had probs at around 38 I found most docs to be very flippant about the whole thing and if I had been following their advice I probably would still be trying every month to no avail! Time is def of the essence I was fine at 37 and then by time I was 38 something had def changed. If you can go private i would as the waiting lists for NHS are so long.

Hope everyone else is doin well, 

Lesley xx


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls 

Weeza have my second scan on the 6th June looking forward to it, close to yours friends...... Regarding your dh sa at Origin if you have the results from the Rfc or wherever you had them done let them know, we had 2 done at the rfc before our appointment we got our patient file from rfc which cost £50 and took about 3 weeks to get.  We passed these onto origin and dh didn't have to do a further sa..... Saving £90 or £100.  Every little helps... I had an internal done on the first consultation appointment and it was only then i was diagnosed with pcos, still rfc have never hinted at this or done an internal, this was included in the £245...... You can get most blood done under this charge too but i would advise going to your gp for your rubella and day 2 and 3 blood tests and give them the results that is what we did..... Any bloods etc you have done and have the info take with you will save you ££££'s... I don't think you need any of the miscellaneous charges.... Count the charge for ivf and the **** charge, initial consultation charge, price of drugs - that is about it i think on the receipt..... The nurse will clearly explain the costs and there isn't any hidden charges.... We never had to pay an anaesthetic or registration fee......  Our cost was £4230 all in for icsi.....

Becky sorry to hear your news!!

Hi to everyone else.....

Missy xx


----------



## Annie70

Yellazippy - Just like to second what Lesley said - my doc also said that something happens to a woman's eggs when she hits 38. So, I was rushed fast into my first IVF while still 37. So, go private if you can! 

Galaxy girl - how's it going?

Weeza - last night sounded like fun! Was it as satisfactory taking the photos as it would have been helping 'do' LSB?

Pink Tulip -    to you and your dh. I'm glad that you have your plan of action for next txt. 

Becky - sorry to hear of your bfn -especially since you are not planning another cycle. Stay with us - the girls will keep you 'sane'! 

Janners - see you're still in training for the Gladiators! Your boot camp sounds great except for the 6.30am part. I just had my gym program revised but am still doing circuits. I'm disappointed as I wanted a new concept 

EmaK - good luck with the fortune teller's predictions - hope they come through for you! I went to one years ago who told me that I'd have 2: a boy and a girl in that order.  I'm waiting to hear if she's right. 

Missy - how's it going?


----------



## Krystal

Hi girls

thanks again for your replies re nasal spray / injections.  Think I will c if I can get the nasal spray for down-reg with Origin (2 weeks of sticking needles in myself doesn't seem quite so bad    )  

Weeza we just had our initial appointment / bloods done at origin.  The initial consultation fee is £245 & this includes the internal exam (yes the one where you have your legs stuck up in the air !!), & extra £90 if your DH needs an SA (you could mayb fone Origin before your first appointment to confirm whether you will need this, as you need to allow a 40 min wait at the appointment for the results of this).  The HIV & Hep bloods (I think!) are included in the IVF / ICSI price.  You will also need Chlaymadia & Rubella screening done - you can get these done through your GP, they cost £70 for the both of them at Origin (£55 Chlamydia, £15 Rubella) - as well as your day 2 bloods. I think the drugs costs then will depend on the dosage that they set for you (sorry I can't be of more help on the rest of the costs - we haven't discussed these yet with Origin ).  

Also, no harm to give Origin a ring in a while to confirm if they have received your referral letter - they gave us our appointment date over the phone when we called to ask if they had received the referral.

Krystal xx


----------



## MISSY97

Hi Annie doing well, except have this horrid rash on my thighs and itch all over body.  The rash seems to be spreading everywhere.  Driving me mad in the docs everyother day they must be sick of the sight of me.... How are you keeping and  how far along are you now

Missy xx


----------



## Cate1976

Becky: Sorry to hear you got BFN.     

Weeza: Sorry to hear you've had a tough time. I was still beyond words 24 hours after finding out DH and I need IVF to have our own LO.

IF is heartbreaking and pg announcements and births can be difficult. Don't bottle things up. Best 2 pieces of advice I was given last year were 1) Find something positive to focus on and 2) Find a way through it. #1 was difficult but I did manage it. Someone mentioned me asking RFC to fit around bus times, there's bus every half hour between Europa and RFC, the buses to Omagh are about 1 an hour so I'm confident I could get drugs back in fridge in time especially with cool packs.

Glad to hear your good news Gemma. Are you still going to the ethics board?


----------



## Fionab

Weeza, with the list so long for Southern board you might be better getting onto the NHS list sooner rather than later so if you pay for a private appointment for about £120 it will get you onto the NHS list quicker.  After a cycle of IVF you won't even remember what dignity is!  The HFEA means that you have to have bloods done once a year.

Becky, I'm sorry to hear about your BFN.   I think you get the same amount of scans on NHS or private with RFC.

Angie Baby, we are with Dr McManus but our next go is NHS so you cannot control which doctor you get.  We had Dr Traub at one of our scans and he is quite direct but really good at his job.

Janners, lucky you going to America.  I'm sure that you will miss you DH and the dogs of course!

Yellazippy, it is a hard call about what is the right age to start treatment at.  You used to get 2 free cycles when there was a lower age limit and only couples with no children were put on the list, when they changed the rules they reduced the number of cycles from 2 to 1.  Reflexology does help with the hormones as does acupuncture.

Pink Tulip, I'm glad that you decided on the way forward.  

Emerg, when does your stimms start?

Hi to everyone else
Fiona


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi girls - just thought I'd 'show my face'! 

I've been a very naughty girl and still haven't returned to work.......................I'm finding it difficult to return to 'normality' after undergoing tx for the past number of weeks.  'Normality' in my world means struggling to conceive and I don't particularly want to return to that........and the thought of facing people in my workplace that knew about the tx.............................arghhhhhh.............never mind the challenging job I have......................I mean seriously I've got 30 staff - they can be very demanding!!!!  I've already requested a transfer...................trying to deal with the ups and downs of my private life and my work life has been a challenge in itself recently.  I think if I had less staff and not such a demanding role I may feel a little less pressure.  

Having unsuccessful tx has definitely hit home that we are going to face a struggle to try and get pregnant and there is a remote possibility that we may never have our own children - I need to face that...............and I'm struggling with it big time.........................DH seems to be coping better......................he had the cheek to ask me what was wrong with me earlier.....................do I really need to spell it out?!  Why is he not more outwardly emotional/upset about our situation?  Why is he not trying to find out if there's anything he/we can do to improve our chances?  Why is he just sitting there, accepting it all?

I'm completely devastated.....................I can't do anything to 'fix' this problem........................I am completely powerless and I hate it.

I'm so sorry for my very negative and downbeat post - it's just how I feel at the minute.

A


----------



## shaz2

hi all,

hows everyone been...

mrs ab...men think different from us and cope completly different, in the last 10 years me and my dh have never seem to been on the same page.. i dont think its anything to do with them caring less...i think its more that they think if they dont mention it we will be ok and move on....as we all no thats not the case!!!!!!! ,  I totally feel for you tonight, its been nearly a year from my last ivf failure and its still very raw for me...i hope you get the transfare u nwant in your work...stay strong it takes alot of time.... ..

WEEZA...that poem was class........pure class...   

Hope everyone is doing ok, havent had time to catch up in the last few pages posted...lol...jeez there is so many to catch up with...lol..

xx
sharon


----------



## yellazippy

Hi All, Been up since 4.30 am all this baby talk going round and round in my head 

Went for a bike ride at 6 hoping to clear my head but can`t shake a real downer 

DP & i talked last night bout going private first and he gave it the thumbs up 

So why am i so worried you ask?? I think its all becoming very real and scary...have an appointment with DR McFaul 12 june

As we`ve had all the initial tests done i presume this now puts us onto the nhs waiting list

On the subject of going private first, what is the difference in waiting times, prices etc between RFC private & origin??

If you decide to go with origin first do the RFC have any problem or opinion on this?

Didn`t know what to make of McFaul he seemed to find us a bit clueless i think 

And is it true that if by some minor miracle you get pg on a private tx you then lose your free go on the nhs?

Poor DP has left for work...He just off the phone checking on me, i couldn`t stop blubbing feel so guilty coz i know he`ll worry all day

I know everyone says it but my DP is unlike any man i have ever met...nothing is too much trouble, thoughtful & soooo loving. 

Still amazes me we found each other, i never believed in soul mates but i sure as hell do now 

Oh & any advice on what questions i should be asking at our next appointment?

Coffee & shower needed i think...thanks for letting me rant i feel better for it hugs all round


----------



## janners1

Hi Everyone,

Fav quote from last night "Suralan I believe I have shown GLIMMERS OF BRILLIANCE". Classic Michael, ah I will actually miss him he was such a dum dum. T'was nailbiting at the finish though, I do believe Helene totally saved herself with her little speech at the end.

PT - sorry you have been feeling so down.      I'm glad though that you have your private go to look forward to. Things always seem much worse with a hangover  

Ema - yeah I like the gym. Mind you, don't be fooled, I will be scraping myself out of bed at 6am to go to that bootcamp and I will likely yap from start to finish till I can crawl back into bed again!! My folks emigrated 12 years ago to PA, so I am always popping over to see them! LOL at you going to see a fortune teller. I went to see one with my friend when we were 17/18. She came in and said "One of you girls are pregnant"...we were horrified...my friend WAS pregnant but hadn't told anyone!! She told me my family would live far away from me and I would miss them, she said that LAW featured heavily in my future! I was terrified that I would end up in jail somehow LOL!! Turned out for the best! About kids she said I would have one boy first who would be very close to my heart and that I would have a special relationship with. And then twins some time after. I hope to gawd that doesn't mean I will adopt  and then get miraculously pregnant when I'm like 45 or something!!!

Lesley - is that you in your picture? So pretty.

Annie - good for you keeping the training up!! I do love circuits as well. When is your bike ride? I've started running - I hate running, it so bores me. But I did a really good ipod mix for it and I can stick it for about 20 minutes before I need to do something else. Maybe if I was out running the roads it wouldn't seem so boring.

Anita -         Sorry you are having such a tough time. Did you ever get a reason for the MF? What about if you went and saw a Urologist? It was the one thing that gave me closure on our MF situation...cause we finally found out WHY. It is very hard when your job is stressful and you are struggling to deal with something so huge in your personal life. My last job was stressful and thankfully I got to leave...it made dealing with this a lot easier. I hope you can get the transfer you asked for.

Yella - Origin is very quick. Private tx at RFC can almost be as slow as NHS...we were told a 1 year wait for private tx with dr Traub. We opted for Origin and they were saying we could go on my next period. Lovely that you and your DP are so happy together.  

OK ladies, I gotta go do some work...!! Morning to EVERYONE!!!!!

Jxx


----------



## tedette

Hi Yellazippy,

The price for an IVF cycle with RVH if you are private is less than £3000 in total, so it is substantially cheaper than Origin.

I don't think they 'mind' if you go elsewhere for treatment, it is private so it is up to you where you go.

If you become pregnant on any kind of private cycle you are still eligible for an NHS cycle as the rule is now that every couple with problems conceiving will get one free go on the NHS.

Hope this answers some of your question! 

Tedette


----------



## weeza82

Morning, How is everyone today? 

Anita     who could blame you for not being back at work yet    The work/home life balance, especially at times like this is so important, so I think you are doing the right thing asking for a transfer.    and how do men do it? How do they seem to accept it? Hugest hugs babe   

PT, so sorry to hear you are so down      I hope it starts to get better for you soon, so you are ready for your next cycle   

Yellazippy, gosh you really were up early! I think we must be about the same stage in getting close to tx and it is very scary. My moods are  switching like a.... switchy thing (can't think of a good analogy here  , it's more frequent than changing with the tides!). I think you get all the tests done again at the RFC and then put on the NHS list, but the other girls will definitely clarify that. I don't think there is an issue about going to Origin and if you did get pg on the first attempt of Tx, as far as I am aware you are still entitled for a free NHS go (In NI everyone gets 1 free go, whether they have children or not already, whereas in England a lot of trusts refuse tx for those already with children, even if its with someone else iykwim, but those without get a few goes). RFC private list is almost as long as the NHS one at the minute. At our review on Friday, we were told there would be very little gained going private at RFC. There maybe something in getting put on the private list now and being ready in a year for it tho.....

Shaz, glad you liked the poem, I thought it rang very true!!

Fiona, thanks for the advice to get onto the NHS list quicker  , gosh, I get embarrassed going for a smear never mind what I'm lining myself up for  , I'll just have to get used to it  

Cate, thanks. It was more the "1% natural conception" it that choked me but it still takes the breath away!!!  Good that things are going to work out with the buses!!

Krystal and Missy thanks for all the info. All you girls are such a mine of information, thanks guys    *in an movie stylee*   Do they do Day 21 bloods as well? I will ring Origin next week to see if my referral has been received and then roll from there   

Annie, I threw a bit of flour and milk around her, but nothing too bad  

Janners, did you get some work done or were you sitting up at 11 crying? 

Jofi, Dahlia and GG, how are you all getting along       ? 

Morning to crazykate, Emak, EmerG, Trishy, Mary, SQ, Sunny, Berta, Blue Ribbon, Backy, Angiebaby, Lesley, Gemma J & C and everyone else   

A wee girl in youth group was telling me last night that her mum is having another baby at Christmas and her youngest brother would be 1 when the new baby comes. I was like "Flip me!!"    I bet that wasn't planned, getting pg again, 3 months after having a baby   Ooops    She must have forgotten the bit about how much more fertile you are after having a baby   

Yellazippys comments about her lovely DH (I'm sure he is lovely, even though I never met him), made me think about my lovely DH and how great he is    so I think we should pay tribute to our fantastic Dhs today, all day   What do youse think?


----------



## janners1

weeza82 said:


> Yellazippys comments about her lovely DH (I'm sure he is lovely, even though I never met him), made me think about my lovely DH and how great he is  so I think we should pay tribute to our fantastic Dhs today, all day  What do youse think?


HEAR HEAR!!!!!! I am so doting on my husband at the minute. I won't see him for two weeks after Thursday  Last night he agreed to buy me the dress I wanted for the 3 weddings I am being guest at this summer, and I really really love it. And him!


----------



## EmerG

Hear hear from me too Weeza, I am loving my DH even more so than usual at the moment, he is so good and just always worrying about me and making sure I'm ok, especially now that I'm on the nasal spray (and he realises that I'm not going to turn into a monster - I'm sure this has helped!) Anyway he's great even when I'm milking it just a little teensy weensy bit, as I do tend to do the odd time...


----------



## weeza82

It was on the news or radio yesterday that women need 20 seconds of a good hug to release the feel good chemical in your brain (it's on the tip of my tongue...).

Random, eh?   Well, my DH is a big hugger, He gives loads of hugs, both impromptu and on demand, and manages to make everything feel alright just by doing that    
He is very thoughtful and considerate, yet still a manly man with a fit ass and nice shoulders    
He has no chauvinistic, misogenistic traits (which couldn't be said for my sis and friends hubbys   ), he is great at all the practical stuff round the house and he makes a mean roast dinner and spag bol (not at the same time!!)
He is always concerned and knows me better than I know myself, he knows when I am covering on the phone, if I have been upset but don't want to show it and when I'm sick he is so kind to me (whereas when he is sick, I tend to dance round him going "Manflu, you're not really sick" for the first wee while). He spoils me rotten.

I look at him and think " as long as I have you". Of course, I want nothing more than a wee mini-us running round, but then other days, I think "Whatever comes, as long as I have you".   

I will love him forever!!!

(Ooh, that has cheered me up and made me feel all soppy   )


----------



## weeza82

Endorphins!!!! That's it, remembered it now


----------



## Angie Baby

Morning everyone, hope everyone is feeling cheered up a little.

Does anyone know if you ring the RFC, can you speak to your consultant on the phone? I dont seem to be getting anywhere with my problem with my prolactin levels.

Number 20 on the NHS list for ICSI at the RFC and getting nervous by day, i think i have built my hopes up to much that it will work first time. Does anyone know how long from you get the letter to when they start your tx, and any details on injections etc would be really helpful.


----------



## crazykate

Morning ladies.......

I've just phoned the RVH to see how far away appt. is for reveiw after SA all he could say was he can't tell me that but he can say you get a letter 6wks before appt!    Has anyone got any idea how long that list may be!

Kate


----------



## janners1

Ah Weeza that is so sweet, I love it. I think listing reasons why you love your hubber is gonna definitely help the mood, so I encourage everyone to do likewise!!!!!

Me:
• He loves fashion to the point of bordering on gay. He jumped up and down with delight last week when Gok Whan was wearing his jacket.
• He is gorgeousness, to me anyway
• He is sweet, kind, thoughtful, spoils me, and always always always lets me have my way
• He loves his family and is so good to them
• He adores my niece and nephew and they adore him
• His family values are awesome
• He is beatchy like me  
• He is smart, driven and very 'modern man'. He also makes me blow juice out my nose sometimes when he says something really funny

I too look at him and think "as long as I have you.."  I will totally love him forevermore!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weeza82

janners1 said:


> • He loves fashion to the point of bordering on gay. He jumped up and down with delight last week when Gok Whan was wearing his jacket.
> • He is gorgeousness, to me anyway
> • He is sweet, kind, thoughtful, spoils me, and always always always lets me have my way
> • He loves his family and is so good to them
> • He adores my niece and nephew and they adore him
> • His family values are awesome
> • He is beatchy like me
> • He is smart, driven and very 'modern man'. He also makes me blow juice out my nose sometimes when he says something really funny
> 
> I too look at him and think "as long as I have you.." I will totally love him forevermore!!!!!!!!!!


I am loving this!!! I want to add a few:
He loves his family, even though they drive us to despair!!! And he is so good to his nephews (his niece doesn't like him and it hurts him but he keeps trying to mend bridges with her)
He is not a fashionista and is stuck forever more thinking blue and white stripes/checks and short sleeves with nice jeans and a caterpillar boots is dressing nicely  
He has an identical sense of humour to me (but he doesn't like Family Guy) and we still laugh at farts, especially Ruby's  
He has the patience of a saint
I love his hairy chest  and the fact that even when he is clean shaven, he still has a 5 o'clock shadow!!

And ( I love this bit soo much) when I am doubled over with period pains he puts his hands on my tummy while the kettle boils for the hot water bottle, cos he knows the heat and pressure helps the cramps a bit and gets me painkillers.

Sooo soppy. This is great!!! I feel really good today!!!


----------



## Lesley08

Okay this I have to join in with. DH is the only person who can look at my credit card statement and say its not too bad with a semi-serious look on his face. He has also made me face up to the awesome task of reading bank related material!! he is more mature than my last hubby, in spite of being 17 years younger and is in fact more mature than most of my friends hubby's so they all love him and treat him as an honorary girl! he has no fashion sense ( and I mean none!!!) but he is gorgeous so it doesnt really matter. If I was to wear the things he chooses for me I would look like I should be locked up so generally the rule of thumb is if he hates it its got to be good. He is great with kids, my sisters boys love him, my youngest daughter adores him and my older kids have been totally won over in spite of the fact that he is the same age as the eldest!!!( She does get a vicious kick of telling all her Oxford pals that he is her step-dad!!)He has great family values and has his feet firmly planted on the ground. he is always the first to notice if someone needs help and will jump right in to take care of them and most important of all he has taught me that being vulnerable isn't a crime!!! ( I still actually struggle with this a bit to tell you the truth!!).
Phew!!! that was a pretty long list!! 


Yes that is me in the photo... thank you Im so happy to be called pretty!! It was taken about two weeks ago when I was working on my laptop and decided to practice hairstyles instead!

Anita - good to see you back too hun, I imagine it is going to take a while, hope you get the transfer you are looking for.

Love to everyone else, isnt the weather terrible!!

lesley xx


----------



## weeza82

Lesley, you are a fox in that pic!!!! Is your DH 22?


----------



## Lesley08

Wow im sooo glad I put that pic on!!! I feel fab!! Weeza he is 23 although he claims to feel fifty since we got married!!!

He has just ( two days ago ) finished his degree and is waiting to see if he has gotten onto the PGCE for teacher training - then we will both be teachers!!!

lesley xx


----------



## janners1

I agree - mega foxxy!!

I gonna have to airbrush the crappola out of a picture of myself so I can use it as my aviator!!

     

Oh and LEsley you reminded me of one of my fav DH traits and that is not going ballistic on me when I spend his money on shoes and pretty things. Trying to make me face up to reading bank statements is something DH tries his best to do - and every now and again he will call a 'financial meeting' with me and make me read our joint bank statement etc!!!

Am loving all the DH love around here today. Makes me feel warm and fuzzy!!   

Lesley - fingers crossed for DH!!


----------



## shaz2

hey all,

jus passing by an thought id say hi....phoned the royal an at last i have went up the list a bit im now number 23 on r boards waiting list...     ...........its been a long year....lol..

hows everyone doing?

anyone on the 2ww ......good luck.........    

xx 
sharon


----------



## Lesley08

Cheers Janners passed on the good wishes to my DH he is having a bit of a post degree heartattack at the mo!!! possibly exacerbated by the aforementioned credit card statements!!! 

On my way to CCEA to start marking A Levels!!! Joy!!

Take care everyone

Lesley xx


----------



## Angie Baby

shaz2 said:


> hey all,
> 
> jus passing by an thought id say hi....phoned the royal an at last i have went up the list a bit im now number 23 on r boards waiting list...     ...........its been a long year....lol..
> 
> hows everyone doing?
> 
> anyone on the 2ww ......good luck.........
> 
> xx
> sharon


Hi Sharon

Looks like we will be going through tx same time as i am number 20


----------



## yellazippy

Lots of loved up ladies on the board today 

Just been havin a lil ole nosey at origins web site & prices 

I guess you can`t put a price on a chance at motherhood which is why we are all trying 

As i mentioned before we`ve had initial tests done at RFC with our follow up in couple of weeks

Does anyone know if you can carry those results with you to origin or do you start from scratch again??

And can the RFC refer you to origin or your GP

Many thanks for all the feedback you guys have been giving me

DP & I really appreciate it


----------



## Cate1976

Mrs AB: It's understandable that you're still finding it tough.      and  for you and your DH. Men do handle things differently to women. My DH doesn't say much. With our situation, we were both trying to be strong for the other. I only found out at the last group meeting I was at that DH spent some time telling our senior leader gow he felt. We've made it a rule to be more honest with each other.

PT:      to you and your DH. Hang in there, take things a day at a time and you'll get through.

Just curious, does anyone else think they'll be starting tx end September?

Weeza: Your comment about hugs is so true. When I'm down, hugs and encouraging words always work on me.


----------



## jofi

pm for you Anita


Hi everyone


----------



## Becky39

galaxy girl said:


> Becky so sorry to hear your news. This whole IF thing is so unfair..... Take time to grieve for this loss. What is your situation - would you be appropriate for NAPRO? It should be cheaper than IVF. I'm sending big hugs your way and all best for the future - with whatever it may hold.


What is NAPRO ? Sorry for being dull ....


----------



## Becky39

Ladies, 



Hope u are all well .... Can anyone tell me if i can get a price list from the RFC onlie? I cant even seem to find the IVF side of the rfc online - i must be googling it wrong or summit!!
Is there anyone here who has had a BFN with the Royal and then had more treatment, with different drugs. I was on Puregon 250iu for 4 days, then it dropped to 200iu for a few days - then 150iu and so on until i got down to 100iu ... i didnt respond too wel to those drugs, they told me i had about 6-8 eggs with the follies i had - but only got 1 egg at EC - IF (and this is a BIG if) i decide to go for more treatment with the Royal - would they up my drugs.
When i was at The Origin in 2006, i had 300iu of Menopur every day of stimms and had 12 eggs - i just dont know what happened here at the Royal - i feel so let down ...


----------



## Annie70

Oh, I could do with a hug today! Your talk about dhs is making me really nostalgic because I am really missing dh. He's been away again for the past 10 days but comes back on Saturday. He's great because


 He is a great clothes shopper, for both of us. Really looking forward to the funky purple Tretorn wellingtons he has bought me. 
 Is incredibly romantic & creative - I get St. Pat's Day lattes in bed, homemade bday cake, loves making romantic dinners with candles, the 'right' flatware and napkins but no Valentine's Day (thankfully) 
 Wonderful cook - specialities: Guinness-based Christmas bread, saffron desserts,anything French with a creamy sauce, anything Asian, homemade gingerbread ice-cream 
 Rarely loses his temper or calm
 Is wonderful father to ds - took 4 months unpaid paternity leave and cried when had to go back; goes home early from work sometimes saying he misses ds and is going to pick up early from school
 Has a great sense of honesty, justice and no BS

Voilà! Oh, and he's tall and very blond and I like that!!


----------



## jofi

Becky I had my treatment changed to a higher dose at the RVH, think it was changed from 2nd tx. I started on 350iu puregon, it's called the 'very high dose' on the treatment schedule.


----------



## Becky39

jofi said:


> Becky I had my treatment changed to a higher dose at the RVH, think it was changed from 2nd tx. I started on 350iu puregon, it's called the 'very high dose' on the treatment schedule.


Isnt it strange how its changed from 2nd tx ... after they realise that ur not a good responder etc ... im so annoyed that it was their trial run - it was my last go, my life isnt a trial run and im really peeved at them for that. I think they do this knowing that people only get 1 go at NHS so next time they pay for the tx, that way they get more patients paying for their tx ... and then to top it all, i have to 'fill out a form' and circle weather im Pregnant/Not Pregnant - if ur not do u want a review appt Yes/No if u circled Yes, u will receive an appt in the next 6-12 weeks - thats 3mths away!!! So we dont get any answers until July/August .... how heartless is that!! I know its busy there and i know its the same for everyone else - but im annoyed that they have a theory - one tx fits all .... we are all different. Oh and while im having a rant (lol) why on earth can they not put a door at the other end of the buliding so we dont have to walk past the teenage pregnat kids who are smoking, and the older rough looking pregnant women with 10 kids hanging around their backsides swearing their heads off ..... i mean whoever thought of that lay out needs a good slap ........

Sorry - vent over .... im really a nice person, honest


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

Crazykate it was 5 months from dh's sa to the review appointment hope this helps.........

How is everyone today?

Missy xx


----------



## galaxy girl

Kate - we waited same time as Missy - 5 months.

Becky I hate that waiting room too - it;s one of the reasons we went to Origin. NAPRO is a programme run from Galway where they are into natural conception (not pro IVF at all) The doc there tests your hormones and looks at ways to monitor your natural cycle - apparently works best for unexplained infertility. Some/one of the girls on the board have been on it. You should be able to google it?

yellazippy - you can carry results with you but the royal will charge you £50 to get copies of them. I got my day 3 done at GP and SA was part of initial consultation fee. Plus we found out results straight away rather than wait 5 months for our Royal review ( by which stage we had gone through a interrupted cycle at Origin). Also GP can refer you to Origin.

Krystal - Origin told me they couldn't get supplies of the nasal spray and that's why they did injections. To be honest injections were fine - I've down regged twice now with them and there is a bit of bruising but its a short needle and I get DH to do it for me so I don't have to look!

Hi everyone else! Back at work 2 days now. Trying to find excuses not to lift things is hard. I go to do it automatically.


----------



## Krystal

Evening girls  

Galaxy girl - thanks for info re down-reg drugs, I feel a bit better about using the injections now 

Yellazippy - as Galaxy girl sayz you can get a referral letter from your GP to get your initial consultation with Origin - it may be quicker than waiting for referral from RVH. I think there's a referral template on the Origin website that you can print out & bring along to your GP, or they can send one out to you in their info pack.

Becky - I'm so sorry the tx at the RVH didn't work out for you      Don't blame you for feeling the need to vent your frustration about your experience, IF is such an emotional issue - sometimes you need to feel like you're more than just a number on a list to someone.  Like you I couldn't find any price lists or info for IVF at RVH when I searched online. The link that comes up when you Google it seems to be inactive now

Weeza - Origin didn't ask for Day 21 tests to be done again, although I don't know if that was due to the fact that they found I had PCOS from the internal scan that I had done there. 

Lovin the idea of dedicating today to DH's - I hold dearly onto the thought that being able to go through this whole experience is a reflection of our relationship - they have their uses!!  .

I have a quick question if anyone can help pleeezze?    As none of the tests that we had done were carried out at the RVH, in order to get onto the NHS waiting list at the RVH would we need to get all these tests done again there.  I have never had a lap done, for example, and the tests we had done at Origin showed severe MF & also PCOS    so there doesn't seem much point in having to go through a lap test & having to do other tests again.  Would our GP accept a copy of our origin test results to get us onto the NHS list?  Sorry, have to admit I'm a bit clueless on the NHS side of it & don't know where to start with that

Sorry for picking ur brains!!

K xx


----------



## Fionab

Anita, do take it easy at work as treatment takes so much effort, you hardly have anything left for work.

Yellazippy, each consultant has their own waiting list in the RFC for private, they all are around 6 months if not more.  You will be put on the waiting list once you have signed the form and have got your confirmation letter.  I haven't met Dr McFaul so can't help you there.  The RFC is definitely cheaper than Origin but the waiting lists are longer.  If you got pregnant on your private cycle then you can still have the NHS cycle later.  The only thing to you need to watch is that if you have 3 failed cycles then you don't get your NHS cycle.

Angie baby, you should be able to speak to their secretary at least and maybe make an arrangement to speak with the consultant.  

Becky, napro is fertility treatment based in Galway.  It works on natural methods rather than IVF.  I think RFC would change your drugs if you did go for another cycle

Krystal, RFC should be able to accept the results from Origin, that should speed up the process of them adding you to the list.

Hi to everyone else
Fiona


----------



## galaxy girl

Krystal - Origin might charge you for a copy of your results?! Don't know for sure - just know the RFC do. We just needed to do day 3 bloods and a SA (no charge of course as all on the NHS) to get on the NHS list. Had to go to the royal for the day 3 bloods and also for the blood tests ( that origin do too). Difference was the wait. From our initial referral to the royal we waited 5 months for an initial appt. then a further 5 months for a review ( during which time tests arranged, within first month completed actually) . The review was the time we officially got on the list.


----------



## Cate1976

DH's SA was end August and our review was 20th February.  I phoned RFC in October (2 days before my Nieces first birthday) to ask how much longer it was going to be, they told me that it'd be end January/beginning February.  I also asked how long waiting list was for IVF and was told 12-18 months.  Talk about being totally crushed.  Got through that thanks to the senior leader of the church I go to being amazing.


----------



## shaz2

hey guys,

as most of use will be able to tell from the time...i cant sleep........  

hey angie we should be starting around the same time then, as your before me keep me posted if you hear anything from them...

seen some of use talking about NAPRO TECHNOLOGY, i did that with dr boyle at the the galway clinic if anyone needs any info...

going to try an sleep again..
chat later...

xx sharon


----------



## weeza82

Morning Ladies!!!!  Hope you are all keeping well!!

Annie, you Dh sounds liek a fabulous cook. The gingerbread ice cream sounds heavenly   And there I was raving about DHs kick-ass gravy    He sounds lovely!!

Shaz you really are a night owl! 

Janners, have you started packing yet? You must be so excited   your sister hasn't went yet has she? 

 at RFC waiting lists!! 

Morning to everyone, Cate, crazykate, Fiona, Jofi, GG, Becky, Krystal, Missy, Lesley, Angie baby,  Gemma J & C, Tedette, Holly and everyone else  

Tomorrow is LSBs wedding    got my fake tan done last night and now I smell of that biccy/fake tan smell and my bed sheets are orange. I have 1 really bad elbow, you know, really dark and stupid looking. The girl said it would cover up my Hank-Hill-esque tan lines but I can still see them   . Got to get my bag and shoes tonight. I couldn't be bothered going at all. Urgh.


----------



## emak

Awwwwwwwww poor Shaz ,i just hate it when i cant get my zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz,s. Im just thinking when u were going back to bed at 5 am i was nearly getting out of mine at 5.20 to be percise !!!! I cant tell u the amount of mornings i have gone in to do a 12 hr shift with  NO sleep ,its not a very pleasant experience i can tell ya walking around like a zombie all day. 
Hi Angie i might also be starting around the same time as u ,last month i was one place behind Shaz which was 29 back then so if Shaz is now no 23 i should be 24 ,havent time to ring the rfc 2day as in work but will try tomorrow.At least we seem to be moving in the right direction  ,at last.HAPPY DAYS!!!!
Only another 9.5 hrs to FREEDOM.Off work for a week and i cant wait to have a good laze about(nothing new there then!)LOL.No plans as yet maybe a shopping trip to ikea nothing too exciting,or maybe DH is planning a surprise trip away  .I dont think so !!! I was getting quite envious reading all about ur dh,s yesterday ,they all sound like wee dotes anybody fancy a swap    mines is in the bad books at the moment if u havent already worked that one out   ,he is gonna have to do a bit of groveling ,me thinks ............make him suffer LOL.
Must go catch up with ye all later.
E


----------



## janners1

Mornin'

How can it be Thursday?!!! I am freaked out!!!!!!!!!!! I haven't started packing but I did get my mum's email list sent last night that she sends everytime I come over.

Lovely daughter this is what we need:
• Teabags
• That cadburys chocolate with the crunchy bits. NOT CRUNCHIES!! The cadburys bar one.
• Tayto cheese and onion
• Some potato and soda bread
• Do you think you could bring a nutty krust - please
• Matthew asked for a Lucozade

My nephew discovered Lucozade when he was here and he is hooked. How the heck am I supposed to pack a Lucozade?!! Like they don't have enough sugary drinks in America already?!!!

My mum gets me to bring all this stuff - everytime. And then she complains that she is on a diet and can't eat it. Drives me nuts!!!

Anyhoo - OMG LSB's wedding TOMORROW    

Now, I have a fake tan revolution for you Weeza. I am the queen of fake tan. Have tried EVERY product on the market, including tanning salons tans like Sunfx. And I have finally found one that a) doesn't smell and b) doesn't streak. At all. It is the Ambre Solaire one in the can that was on How to Look Good Naked last week. It is soooooo good, I use it by the bucketload LOL!!

http://www.boots.com/shop/product_details.jsp?productid=1069661&classificationid=1027869

Ooooh Annie - gingerbread icecream?!! I am so jealous!!!!!!!

All you early birds...urgh, I couldn't get up at 5am, I would barf!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weeza82

Oooh Janners, yes I have used that loads and need to buy some more. I got the spray tan done in the beauticians last night cos I thought I would be streaky with a home done tan, but this isn't that powerful   Maybe I should have left it to DH.... (another reason why I love him so, he does my fake tan without grumbling and pretty damn well actually!)

I know the Cadburys bar your mum wants, yum! The crunchie honeycomb bits stick in your teeth. You always have to provide soda bread and potato bread to the ex-pats!! When Dhs rellies are over from South Africa or Canada they bring back nearly a case load of food, Tayto, bread, all the stuff your mum wants!


----------



## crazykate

Morning......

Thanks Missy and Cate - SA was done in December so must be getting appt soon   

Janners have a great time in the US - is that chocolate bar a Golden Crisp? mmmmmmmm

Weeza - do you have to be at the LSB wedding all day tomorrow?  Hope it flies in for you mrs....

I can't 'member who was asking but I can tell you that Origin gave DH a copy of his SA result to take to RVH free of charge.

I'm so bored...... there is absolutely no work here today and the boss is out on the flaming golf course all afternoon leaving us all to sit hear like muppets......

Waiting for AF to arrive got all the dragging pains associated with it but still no show!

Emak, geemaC, shaz, galaxy girl, fionab, jofi, krystal, yellazippy, Becky, Angiebaby, Lesley and all the lurkers


----------



## pink tulip

Becky - I've done NAPRO for a year and, although we didn't conceive we did achieve alot. They teach you how to monitor your cycle daily so that you have the best chance of natural conception. They also monitor your bloods and give you medication if required. I had my laparoscopy, hysteroscopy etc through NAPRO and had my endometriosis diagnosed and lasered. It is not very expensive and I think it is a good option of you don't want to/can't do any more IVF. If you want to speak to me about NAPRO directly, PM me and I can let you know everything.

Love PT x


----------



## Becky39

Krystal said:


> I have a quick question if anyone can help pleeezze?  As none of the tests that we had done were carried out at the RVH, in order to get onto the NHS waiting list at the RVH would we need to get all these tests done again there. I have never had a lap done, for example, and the tests we had done at Origin showed severe MF & also PCOS  so there doesn't seem much point in having to go through a lap test & having to do other tests again. Would our GP accept a copy of our origin test results to get us onto the NHS list? Sorry, have to admit I'm a bit clueless on the NHS side of it & don't know where to start with that
> 
> Sorry for picking ur brains!!
> 
> K xx


When i had my first IVF done, i had it at The Origin, and all tests etc were done there and paid for ... that was in July 2006 - when i got an appt to be put on the NHS waiting list at The Royal - that was in Feb 2007 (7mths after our BFN at The Origin) The Royal took no test or nothing from me at all ... the only thing we had to have done was blood screening when we got to the top of ths list - the Royal did no other tests on me at all .... i know they must have got in touch with the Origin, as one day i was watching the Dr go through my notes, and there was some headed letters there from Origin! I assume they contacted Origin for some info??

Hope this helps ... Xxx


----------



## Becky39

pink tulip said:


> Becky - I've done NAPRO for a year and, although we didn't conceive we did achieve alot. They teach you how to monitor your cycle daily so that you have the best chance of natural conception. They also monitor your bloods and give you medication if required. I had my laparoscopy, hysteroscopy etc through NAPRO and had my endometriosis diagnosed and lasered. It is not very expensive and I think it is a good option of you don't want to/can't do any more IVF. If you want to speak to me about NAPRO directly, PM me and I can let you know everything.
> 
> Love PT x


Hiya,

Thanks for all the info .... im afraid tho that is 'out' for me. You see, i already have 2 children (aged 20 and 1 from a previous marriage and when i was just 24 - my ex husband (who loved his fists and his beer more than us) decided he didnt want no more children, so i was sent in to be steralized  I woke up from that operation crying, and he told me it was great now cos he could **** me whenver he wanted to without having to worry about me getting pregnant. I have done a lot of things in my life that i regreat (especially marrying that man) and getting steralized. When i finally plucked up the courage to leave him, i was so scared and lonely - then i met my present husband who has no children of his own, no ex wife and who is the most wonderful kindest man you could ever meet. He has taken on my 2 children as his own and they treat him as their dad. They dont and havent seen my ex husband for years and years. I just want to be able to give my husband the joy of holding his own child - i want a child with my husband. he knew when he married me the situation, and was prepared for a marriage with no kids of his own, but i do want a child with him, i want to be there when he holds his child in his arms for the first time - i want to see his face ... i want it so much for him ...
Sorry ladies, i know a lot of u will be taken aback at my story - some might even think i have no right to be here (is ok, i have come across many women on sites that will shun me - im used to it) But just cos i have 2 cildren, doesnt stop the wanting for anymore!

Thanks for listening  xxx


----------



## galaxy girl

Becky you have as much right to be here as us all - we are all suffering in this together no matter what our history is.


----------



## yellazippy

Was gona stay lurking today but thought it would be rude not to say 

No exciting news but in a very upbeat mood today which could have something to do with getting decorators in on monday 

Thanks to everyone who has answered my many many questions

Yella


----------



## GemmaC

Janners, just back from buying Ambre Solaire, as per your recommendations..!!  I am normally a Lancome Flash Bronzer fan and have never applied the spray-on before but decided to give it a go. Any tips??  I normally go over my hand with a small mitt, just wondering should I do the same again?


----------



## weeza82

Gemma, do it in the shower. It goes on very light on your skin, you know, feels light, rather than the wet-ish feeling you get with a spray tan from a salon and then do the John Wayne walk    you know the one, swaggering about with your arms out from your sides   

Hey yellazippy!! I rarely have exciting news and am usually on here talking crap, so don't feel you can't post unless you have something interesting to say or some news    I see you're from Craigavon, I work there!!

Becky, so sorry to hear about your ex, but I am so glad you have found love again with a kind, loving man. It's such a fundamental thing wanting to have children with the man you love, so don't feel like you have no right to be here  

Does anyone else like the smell of fake tan? I kinda do


----------



## GemmaC

Weeza, Great idea about the shower, my own little private tan booth! .   
I have to say I love the smell of St. Tropez spray on tan, not sure if I like it because it remind me I am getting it done to go somewhere nice or what.


----------



## Cate1976

CrazyKate: I'd ring RFC to ask when your review is likely to be. Just in case there's been a mess up somewhere along the line. I think I must be very lucky in that I've not had any problems with them so far.

Weeza: Good luck for LSB's wedding. Once it's over, would love to hear how it went.

PT, Anita, Trishy, Berta: Hang in there, thinking of you.


----------



## yellazippy

On the subject of fake tan i bought a new top of the range tinted clarins tanning cream @ £22.50...Madness at the pricei know!! And i have always used the ambre solaire spray tan 

really successfully  but i have to say it smells gorgeous...goes on like a dream(coz of tint you can see where it going) and the colour is very natural, didn`t take alot either 

So i think i might buy it again if i really was on a splurge  Plus i get the bonus of DP rubbing it on    all the bits i can`t reach 

Yes i do like an all over glow...bottoms in the air 

Yella


----------



## Lesley08

Hi all glad the good weather came back!! Im just about to plaster myself in fake tan for a weekend of boozing and partying before a month of being well behaved and marking!!! Will be trying some of these recommendations when my latest ( both smelly and sticky) runs out!

Becky I have four kids and although I can understand why you feel a bit strange coming on here you really shouldn't, if youre feeling like you shouldnt be on here just think of me!!!The woman who got pg so easily in her twenties it was a standing joke in my family!!!(Apart from the 4 kids I had 3 m/c when Iwas younger) Really you have nothing to worry about, sounds like youve had enough serious crap to deal with without worrying about fitting in  

Lesley xx


----------



## janners1

Gemma - you will love it!!!!!! I don't think it smells tanny at all!! Weeza's suggestion is great - I usually just spread a towel out on the floor and then walk about for 5 mins doing the John Wayne    

I fake tan at least twice a week - totally obsessed!!!! I have the face one too in the same kind and it makes your face nice and tan without bringing you out in spots.

If I spent £22 on fake tan I would have the hubber bankrupt within the year    

I just got back from a job interview kinda thing and I ended up securing a contract based on my ability to 'click' with kids. Frickin' ironic or what?!! The fella said "Oh I assume you have kids yourself, since you are so good with them?".....I said no and he said "Oh you've got to have some, you would love it". LOL!

Weeza have fun at LSB's wedding, I will be in America next time you log on!!!!!!! But I will check in on everyone and let you know when my new niece arrives, and of course I will put photos of her on my blog.

See you guys!!!! (practicing for America!)

x


----------



## janners1

Becky, I meant to say, shame on anyone who would shun you because of what you have been through. You have come out the other side stronger and met an amazing man who loves you, it is only natural that you would love a family with him.

You have as much right to be here as any of us.


----------



## janners1

I'M A GOLD MEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weeza82

OOoh congrats on being a Gold member!!!     And you didn't even have to buy your status like me   

So many people have commented on the tan today, i might take it up like you Janners!! I must be ghostly white.......

LOL at the job interview. 
There is a guy in work who is always "you might be pregnant", "you should go on holiday this year, you will be pregnant next summer" and on and on. I said the other day I was cold and he said "You might be pregnant", Well, something just twanged (not snapped, he hadn't made me cross enough for something to snap) and I said 
"Look, get it all out of your system now, cos I can tell you there will be no pregnancy for a long time and you will only end up disappointed (?) as we have to go for IVF"  
"How do you know" says he 
"We've had all the tests and the docs recommend IVF" says I
"We had all the test too but then we just got "Busy"   " says he
 *sigh* says I!!!

Jannershope you rock America!!!! And hope your sis has an easy/happy birth (what is the etiquette to wish someone well for an impending birth? Good luck? ) and enjoy the time with your family. Can't wait to see pics of the new arrival!  Missing you already   

Yes, tomorrow is LSBs wedding. I am seriously hoping for a bit of scandal, but I have probably beatched that much about it this past few months, it will be as boring as hell     

Must go, have to go home and do my nails and iron DHs new shirt, still in the packaging   

Janners safe trip, everyone else have a good weekend and see you all next week

Weeza


----------



## Krystal

Hi gals

thanks so much Becky, Fiona, Galaxy girl & Crazykate for your info about getting on the NHS waiting list.  I think we're gonna try to get on the NHS list while we're undergoing our first tx at Origin, so hopefully it'll work out time-wise.

Becky - I felt so sad reading your post  .  You've obviously been through an awful lot & come out the right side of it.  I can completely understand your longing to have a little one with your DH, and you have as much right as anyone else to want this. You obviously have a great guy by your side & I'm sure he feels priviliged to be able to have that relationship with your kids also    

That false tan sounds like a good bet - I've never tried any ambre solaire products before, I usually use St tropez & manage to mess it up 

Krystal xx


----------



## pink tulip

Hey Girls,

Today, the dark cloud is starting to lift for me, thankfully.

Becky - your story is very sad but, unfortunately, didn't shock me too much......I've had experience of that kinda behaviour in my family home......it's very difficult to overcome emotionally and I am glad you have a supportive husband to help you through. I would be disgusted at anyone shunning you for sharing that info about having kids already......if anything, we are all rooting for you even more now!! I hope you can find the solution to your treatment options.

Ladies, for anyone in the Craigavon area.....the Craigavon "stork" meeting is on next Wednesday night at 7pm and I'm going. I have found attending these meetings so supportive and therapeutic. If you need any other info let me know. It's in Craigavon area hospital in the  lecture theatre in MEC building.

Janners - Have a wonderful holiday....don't be picking up any dodgey accents across the pond 

Wishing all of our 2 ww ladies   

I'm off to walk my doggie in the sunshine 

Love PT x


----------



## emak

Evening girls........ FREEDOM no work for a week !!!   it doesnt take much to make me happy a sleep in would do it for me today !!

PT glad u r feeling a wee bit better today ,enjoy walking the dog (is it u who has the cutest doggies in the world ie cocker spaniel?)still after one, the boss(dh)has given me the green light from June to start looking .Cant wait.

Janners ,have a brill holiday u lucky thing (im feeling quite jealous) ,its great to be able to combine seeing the family and a holiday.My brother emigrated to Oz about 7 years ago, hes now married (to an ozzie) with 2 beautiful daughters aged 18 months and 4 months ,i have been over twice and dh and me both went for a month last year .I have to say i do miss him quite a bit as there is only the 2 of us and we were very close, theres 2 years between us so as we got a bit older ,u know past the fighting over anything stage we would have hung out together and done a fair bit of partying together as a lot of my pals and his were all friends(it was always handy to have him about incase i needed a cover story for mum and dad) girls u know what i mean ,u have all been there..........stay out all night at a party.....where do i say ive been.......so on so on.LOL  or maybe was i a wild child 

Becky u have as much right to be here as anyone else........so sorry that you have had it rough in the past ,ur dh sounds lovely.

About the Amber soliare fake tan i would also recommend it .I have been using it for years ,i find that the smell of a lot of fake tans would leave me with a headache but not this one and it dries super quick ,in case any of you girlies are gonna go out and buy it this weekend Dunnes Stores have it on special at half price £4.99 i only got mine this week so the offer must be still on.

Pt i have never gone to one of these support groups(dont think dh would be into it and wouldnt go on my own)What goes on at themDo you have to get up and speak on your own or anything?Im too shy for all that buisness.  Would like to have some sort of idea before i try and approach the topic with him again, i think there is one in Altnagelvin hospital once a month,so who knows i maybe able to drag him off the sofa!!!

Wezza really hope u enjoy *LSB* wedding,is it tomorrow??Hope the weather stays dry for u (not her)LOL

 cate ,crazykate,Gemmac,Fionab,Trishy, ,Berta,Jofi,GG,Krystal,yellazippy,Annie,Missy,Shaz,Lesley,Annie,blueribbon,Becky,Anita.................out of breath ,sorry if i missed any of you chicks.
Catch up with ye all soon.
Emma


----------



## Cate1976

PT: Glad you're beginning to pick up again

Janners: Have a great time in USA. Try to get on to let us know when your Niece is born.

As for me, I'm doing ok. Just got home from 'Church in the Cafe' which was really good as usual.


----------



## shaz2

hey guys,

hows everyone doing?  was at sex in the city tonight....it was brilliant....a really good laugh.... .

Can i jus give a wee bit of advise regarding the fake tan.....try bronze express...its brilliant and you can see where your putting it on as well...most therapists use it....its my favourite and out of the 3 i use its the one most of my clients would ask for...

emma regarding the meetings they have been cancelled(TINY FEET) due to lack of interest etc..... ...

lots of love to all those in 2ww...

going de try and sleep tonight...have loads on tomorrow...

xx sharon


----------



## Angie Baby

Good Morning everyone, another lovely day here in Lisburn and i am stuck in work!

I am off to Argarve next thursday for a week cant wait to relax and try not to think about all the baby stuff.

got some info on the ICSI process, problem is that when they need to know dates of your period i dont know what they will do for me as i have not had a period in 4 years so i wonder what they will do??   any ideas or advice qould be great.

Angie


----------



## tedette

Hi Angie,

From what I have heard on other sites they might give you a drug to bring on AF or, failing that, they will check you are not already pregnant and then just go ahead with the treatment.

It may be different here but I'm sure some of the girls will let you know if it is!

Good luck!!
  

Tedette


----------



## Annie70

People are going places!

Janners - have a great one in PA!  If it's like here, your weather will be slowly picking up. I'm sure you can't wait to see your sisters! I haven't seen mine for a month or two as she's studying, as well as working f/t, so will see her weekend of June 6-8. Can't wait. Actually, how much have your family's accents changed??

Angie baby - Algarve sounds great. Are you going for a week? 

Pink Tulip - glad to hear that you are feeling a little better  

Becky - I felt a bit like you in that I already have an 8-year old. But, IF hits us at different times in our life and causes the same anguish in us all.  Hope you get your lo with your dh. 

Weeza - hope your organ-tickling is going well. Looking forward to hearing about the wedding! 

I can't believe you lot all fake tan it.  I can't be bothered. But, I suppose I'm not totally milk-bottle white anyways. Here, they think I have very pale skin but when I was growing up, friends used to tell me I had almost matt skin.


----------



## Cate1976

Angie:  Where abouts in the Algarve are you staying?  Used to go every year during Feb half term from age 10 until I went to college.  Was back in 2002 with my parents, 2005, Dh and I joined them for a week.  Went  back in feb this year, less said about last holiday the better.  Parents are going back next year but might be staying for 6-8 weeks.  They used to have a timeshare, they had 2 weeks and my Nan had 2 weeks.  It meant that a couple of times Mum and dad have been out for the whole of Feb.  They've already suggested that DH and I join them for a week next year, it depends on how tx goes.  I won't travel that distance during firat 12/13 weeks of pg.


----------



## shaz2

hi guys, its very quite here tonight...........where is everyone??...xx


----------



## Cate1976

Where is everyone?  I know Weeza was at LSB's wedding so she'll probably not be on till morning.  Janners is away as well.


----------



## emak

everyone ,what a cracker of a day it is!!! I cant believe its 2 sunny days in a row and im off to enjoy it.Happy days!!  
Im guessing that most of ye are out enjoying it or maybe Wezza is suffering from a hangover after LSB wedding yesterday?LOL
I had a lovely day yesterday babysitting my 5 month old godson ,i tell you he is sooooooooo cute.He is one of those babas who has a big smile for you when u enter the room it just melts my wee heart.
A wee update on the waiting front.........phoned rfc yesterday and was told im number 24 yehaaa!! Thats one behind Shaz ,im begining to think it will be around nov/Dec either a brill xmas or a miserable,we will have to wait and see. 
Catch up with ye all later
E


----------



## shaz2

this board has been very quite lately!!

Hey emak....im hoping its september not december!!!!  .. They told me 3-6months so if we are on list from march ye are talking at the very earliest it would be june.....some hope...i no...lol...and at the latest september....im hoping anyways...  

well hows everyone doing on this gorgeous day?? anyone for out tonight?...

xx


----------



## blue ribbon

hi shaz2
hows you?
wot a day hope it is as nice tommorrow for i am off the weekend and enjoying every minute of it.
not out tonite in fact i haven't been out in a long while. Cause i am of the ole drink now that i am on the treatment and i have to say i would love a glass or two of wine tonite but instead i have voluntered myself to watch my nephew he is only 5mths and so cuteeeeee!!!! plus he is staying with us overnight and he is a pleasure to watch.
did any of you watch nancy it was brill raging jessie didn't win though!!!
have taped britain got talent so going to watch that now that the little one is in bed


----------



## shaz2

hi blue ribbon, how you doing? where u at now in your treatment?....Didnt get out tonight either, not that im not 2 bothered this weekend....lol....didnt really get in to nancy to be honest ...and really disapointed in who won britains got talent.....ill say no more till u have watched it.. .....lol..

well im baby sitting 2 nieces and 1 of my nephews de marra so hope its a good day, we can go for dinner at the inishowen gateway then take them down to beach for a while....so hows everyone doing?...

xx


----------



## Cate1976

I was at work today.  Been home since 6.45 but then had dinner to do and been on ********.

Weeza:  How was LSB's wedding?  All the details please.

It's been quiet the last 2 days, only thing I can think of is that people have gone away for weekend to enjoy the weather.


----------



## shaz2

hey cate, think u mite be right...its been really quite the last few days...normally i have problems trying de keep up with wqats happening with everyone..............lol


----------



## yellazippy

Hi All 

Gorgeous weather or what!!!

Went to see Sex & City last nite i laughed out loud & cried.....Brill

Hope everyone having good weekend and   to all the 2ww girls

Heading to Bangor today to drop home my DP son after his weekend up with us & vist family as we`re both originally from there

Lived just round the corner as kids but never met til we were in our 30`s in Banbridge

Irony or Fate 

One wee question what number do you normally go on the RFC waiting list at? (50`s  70`s etc)

Lots of    for all the 2ww girls

Yella


----------



## Fionab

Weeza, how did the wedding go?

Becky, so sorry to hear about your ex.

PT, what are the stork meetings like in Craigavon?

Angie, lucky you having a week in the sun, enjoy!

Emak, that is good that you are at number 24 on the list.

Its lovely today, hopefully it will continue.

Hi to everyone else
Fiona


----------



## glitter girl

Fiona, the stork meetings in Craigavon are very good, really informative and everyone is nice and friendly. I think i will return to them on wed night as i have just recently decided to go private for my treatment with origin this summer, it will be good to get talking to others who are in the same boat. Are you thinking of going?

Hi to everyone else, think i will be on here a bit more often now that i have decided to go for treatment, mite have a few questions regarding Origin and treatment, etc.   .


----------



## pink tulip

Hi Ladies,

Feeling jaded after another very hectic weekend. We were at the Down Royal Races on Friday evening with friends.....Saturday was the Moira Fair which was great cos it was such beautiful weather and then last night we were at a house party in a next door neighbours house. Needless to say there was too much white wine consumed again but thankfully not feeling too bad today. I met a girl at the party last night who has had twins through ICSI and then they conceived a little one naturally about a year ago. it's nice to hear success stories....it gives me hope. 

Over the last week, some days I thought I was getting better and then, out of the blue I am completely overwhelmed by devastation of not being able to have a baby. I really hope if our next Tx doesn't work that I will be able to cope. Does this feeling ever get any easier? I can't imagine living my whole life feeling this sad 

For any of you that have asked......I would encourage you to attend the Craigavon support meetings if it local for you. I have been to a few and have found them a great help....similar feeling to what I get from this forum except it is nice to meet people on a one-to-one. The Craigavon meeting hasn't been well attended over the last few months and this month is a kind of re-launch. It's so important that we try to keep it going. You can bring your hubbie if you want but it's mainly women and you don't have to share your story unless you feel comfortable with it. The meeting is this Wednesday at 7pm, lecture theatre 1, Medical Education centre

I hope you're all in good form and have had a chance to enjoy the gorgeous weather this weekend


----------



## crazykate

just did a whole big post and it all disappeared grrrrrrr !

Weeza - hope you're not too hung over mrs!

Galaxygirl - ask away with any ?'s hun - we all have an experience or two or three we can share with you and answer your ?'s of course!

PT - it may seem difficult now hun but time you WILL get there - look at the success stories we will all be one of those one day! 

Yella - I phoned the RFC last week and enquired about a review appt. after SA the fella that answered the phone said "all I can tell you is that you'll get a letter 6 weeks before your appt" - helpful (not)!!

Hope everyone has enjoyed the lovely weekend weather -we've been to Bangor with Tizer (the dog) and we've all had a mauds ice-cream mmmmmmmmmm    I'm soooooooo proud of my self I've been out in the sun this weekend and haven't got burned wooooohooooo I've only gotta step out of the door on a good day and it's usually all it takes!

As for my tx - AF has finally arrived   and I can phone Origin on Monday for another shot at FET numero 2!

Hiya - Cate, Emak, Fionab, Jofi, Shaz, Mary (if you're looking in mrs) and you too Anita (thinking of you hun)

Will catch up with the news tomorrow - there's not much going on at work at the moment so I should be able to get on for a sneaky peak  

   - Kate


----------



## Lesley08

Hope you all had a good weekend, the weather is fantastic!!

PT good to see you getting back on your feet. I was nearly at the Down Royal on friday as well but unfortunately ended up in an Indian restaurant after a few drinks with co-workers etc.... sat night DH and myself went out for what we planned to be a big party night ( we are making the most of the fact that our tx isnt until Oct ) and we both ended up totally sober, I drank min water all night (Halo!!) having said that we had a fab time and were dancing until about 4 am so it was all good. what a pleasure to get up on Sun morn full of the joys!

Anyway...I am booking my flights today for tx in Oct and Im soooo excited! I have to say getting flights to Brno is a bit of a pain as there is no easy direct route and it looks like we will either fly to Bratislava or Vienna ( which I secretly think makes it more romantic!) but either way once it is booked it will seem much more real to me!

i think I have finally realised Im really not going to get pg with my own eggs, I was convinced I was pg again this month - felt sick, dizzy, my hair wasnt really coming out, boobs sore and itchy etc..., then one day late AF arrives ( just before my drink and debauchery I would like to add!!!) so the lesson is Im fed up living in hope for nothing every bloody month, over analysing every feeling sensation and secretion! and in a way having the egg donor route gives me a set time in which to stop torturing myself and Dh and live a little!!!

So with renewed conviction and a sense of unheralded cheerfulness I wish you all a glorious monday!!

Lesley xx


----------



## fabulous

hey everyone! im currently on day 10 of my tww, this is my first and hopefully last time with icsi, couldnt believe when rfc said you only get one free go on nhs now   if this doesnt work dont know were the moneys goin to come from for next cycle..
I've took these 2 wks off wrk to relax and dont want anything to go wrong! as does everyone im sure...im due to test this fri 6th june 08..anyone on the same boat? any symptoms on the tww?  i have the following:::sore/tender boobs, moody, lower abdominal twinges, bloated tummy, constant tiredness, spotty face!!! 
does anyone know how successful the first icsi is?  i had 2 embies transferred..1 grad 8A & 1 grade 7B...

hope u are all enjoyin the sunshine..cant wait to hear from u all..x


----------



## galaxy girl

Hi fabulous! I'm also on the 2ww and also due to test on friday! I have the bloated tummy and full rather than sore boobs.. Am always tired so don't think there is any difference there! Glad to meet someone else in the same boat. friday seems so far away in one sense and in the other i don't want it to come - cause then I still have the hope that it might of worked. 

Anyway everyone i managed to put 40 pounds worth of petrol in my diesel car on Friday. Then drive it for 3 miles. So car is prob. wrecked and it was only 9 months old. 2WW messes with your head.

Pink tulip - though I've gone to Craigavon support group before I think I'll not be able to come on Wed. I'm trying not to go out to much at the minute ( I'm obviously not safe too!) and will be out the following evening at my Granada's 80th party. Where I'll be sitting at a table of pregnant cousins. GREAT!


----------



## fabulous

galaxy girl its great we are testing same day   i will add you to my   for success!  was thinkin the progesterone pessaries were causing the symptoms but hoping its preg signs...last week was a drag..this wk will prob be worse 

galaxy girl r u attending rfc?  i thought i wud have to go down for a blood test fri, but they sent me home with a preg tester then i have to ring rfc with result, suppose it means no long journey for me, im from Londonderry/derry area and we take the bus as me or hubbie dont drive...


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone, I'm back!!!!

I hope everyone had a great weekend, wasn't the weather fabulous? 

Lesley have fun booking the flights and how do you say Brno? 

Crazykate, I wasn't too bad, just really tired! I am the same as you and flash fry in the sun   but with lashings of Factor 30 I managed to sit out all weekend and not burn   but I look like I have vitiligo like Michael Jackson now that my fake tan is wearing off and I am looking all patchy    Yay for Af turning up and good luck ringing Origin today. With FET what drugs regime do you go through before hand? 

PT    for your rollercoaster of feelings. Is the Craigavon meeting this Wednesday 4th June? I would like to go to them, but I teach music on a Wednesday night and have never been able to make it  

Hi Annie, I fake tan it for occasions, not permanently!!  Has your accent changed much since you left wee NI? 

Cate, is your Church cafe called Cafe Manu? 

Janners how was your journey and has the new babe arrived yet? 

Jofi, Dahlia and Galaxygirl, how are you all keeping? How is Tx and 2ww going for you?    

Morning to everyone else, Fiona, EmerG Emak, yellazippy, Trishy, Mary, Anita, Berta, Missy, SQ, Shaz, glittergirl, Gemma J & C, Blue Ribbon, Tedette, Holly, Krystal, BEcky and everyone else  

So, yes, it was LSBs wedding on Friday. So the details......... well, having been through the day, I don't think it was all organised within 3 months. She had the same hotel, photographer, videoman and band as she had booked for the original wedding date, July 09. hmmmm *scratches chin in a disbelieving manner*.  The whole thing was nice if a bit 90s, iykwim. Her dress was pure white (*guffaw*) satin with heavy gold brocade on the bodice and train, big teardrop bouquet and old style veil. She didn't look pg at all, as the dress was quite A-line, but her boobs   big shelf!!! She came down the aisle to "Here comes the Bride" which I loathe. There are so many more nicer things to herald your arrival at the ceremony than that. But I digress.... the bridesmaids were a beautiful turquoise/aqua blue but their dresses were appallingly fitted and somehow managed to make 2 slim pretty girls look pg    The meal was lovely and the band (Remo) were excellent and we all had a rocking time (but give us some drink and a good band, we'll have a good time regardless!) 
Now the  not so good bits....... the ministers first prayer, "Dear Lord, LSB and H come before you today as mortal sinners, having sinned against you and committed an act contrary to your laws...." had evvvverybody talking. Bit harsh and not very Christian I thought. I knew there was to be a prayer about the pregnancy outside of marriage and how this was a terrible sin, but still I thought it was quite hurtful actually. SO everybody was on tenterhooks for the sermon, which was pretty excellent as well. It was all directed at LSB, "Obey your husband, submit to your husband. If he tells you to make tea/iron his shirt/do the gardening/wash the car while standing on your head using a toothbrush between your toes  you do it, becausse you are his wife! And husband, remember to love your wife. But wife, don't forget to submit to your husband" At one point he actually said "These modern women who think they can have it all are wrong and should be at home to make a home for their husbands!!" This minister is in his late 40s   So everyone was talking about the minister and his hell-fire-damnation antics. At our wedding, our minister talked about the promotion of love in the Bible and the sanctity of marriage, not "be a lapdog to your DH". 
At the reception there was a power struggle. All the grooms side were at the back tables, even the brides neighbours were seated before the grooms granny   The grooms mum got up and said something nice about how her MIL was good to her and she hoped she would be a good MIL as well. LSB and her ma took umbrage at that   There was quite a bit of "bringing a new life into the world, how brilliant" guff that I found a bit hard to swallow, remembering her hen night.. Oh yeah, remember I said "Nothing says hen night like a sloshed, chain smoking pregnant hen" well, I update that now to "Nothing says wedding like a drinking, chain smoking pregnant bride". (She wasn't sloshed by the time we were leaving, but I would say it was a fair bet she went to bed sloshed). DH went outside for a smoke and met her and her ma, outside for a smoke. LSB had a blue WKD and was in her wedding dress. Apparently her new hubby found out that night she has been smoking the whole way through    I would like to see how that pans out when they are on honeymoon in Cyprus for 10 days......... I think the ministers sermon should have been "Show respect for your husbands wishes and the health of your unborn child" instead of submit to your hubby   
As for rows, we were not dissappointed. LSBs extended family are a rare, rough bunch (DH said no breeding or class in them   he is such a snob   ), most of them full before the meal. One of the cousins called a groomsman a paedophile. Naturally the groomsman (a friend of ours) was mightily offended and levelled the offender. LSBs cousins started appearing from nowhere and rounding on the groomsman, so DH and the friends had to step in but before it got too bad the hotel staff intervened. In the middle of it LSBs ma came swopping in, shrieking like a banshee "It's LSBs day, don't you ruin it, it's her day". Classy. 
So that was it really. My quota of appalling relatives, shocking dresses, bad behaviour and all the rest was well filled and I now have something to beatch about for a good while, so I'm very happy   

*Names have been changed for obvious reasons. The brides ma obviously wouldn't be screaming "It's Liar Skank Brides day!!!" although it would be fecking hilarious if she did  hehehe


----------



## Lesley08

Weeza fantastic!!! like the blow by blow account, nearly as good as being there!! Sounds like a fairly typical wedding to me!! The whole 'good wife' thing is the reason I ditched religion I just couldnt take it anymore what a crock of crap!!!!

Brno is pronounced Berno which took me a while to work out, getting the accomodation sorted now!

lesley xx


----------



## galaxy girl

Weeza wedding sounds Amazing!!  
Fabulous - I'm with Origin - but same thing. Was sent home with a test and have to phone them either way. 

Kate - great news on AF coming. !!


----------



## Cate1976

Weeza, thanks for account of LSB's wedding, sounds like it was an interesting day to say the least.  I've said to DH that I might go teetotal if tx works.  For Christmas, I'll get a bottle of Eisberg.

The name of the cafe my church has is Chez Manu, you were close.  It's really good, best coffee in town.  Manu handed the running of it over to someone else back in March.  He's still making crepes though using a trailer which he takes to places, he's going to be at Summer Madness again this year.  He's been the last 3 years using a small tent/gazebo type thing.

PT:       for you, some days will be harder than others.  Hang in there, take it a day at a time and you'll get through.


----------



## Angie Baby

Hi everyone, look like the weather is here to stay.

does any one ever have any luck getting through to reception at the RFC every time i ring it cuts me off saying your call can not be completed, its driving me mad.

l am wanting to speak to my consultant to get some answers on my prolactin. Is there any one in the same boat as me, high level of prolactin horomone and absent periods and are lactating? will this affect my treatment?


----------



## tedette

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to wish the ladies testing this week good luck - Dahlia, Glitter Girl and Fabulous.         

Fabulous, those symptoms do sound good, they are what I had before getting BFP.  I am not sure how much the progesterone pessaries contributed to them but keep up the PMA!  Your embies are fantastic quality so you have a fighting chance.

Glitter girl - forgetfulness can also be a symptom!  Perhaps putting petrol into your car is a good sign!!!

Weeza, LSB's wedding sounds hilarious!  I can't believe that they made such a big deal of the pregnancy!   I know it is not ideal but it would be a bit unfair to be called a sinner on your wedding day!   Although I do think she deserves all she gets...I am so shocked that she is still smoking and drinking even though she is pregnant!  

Hello to all the new girls -      and I hope all the old regulars are well .




Tedette


----------



## Dahlia

Thanks so much Tedette  

Think your scan may be this week?-good luck    .

Dahlia x


----------



## Dahlia

Have been lying low recently but wanted to wish Galaxy girl and fabulous good luck for testing this week          

Weeza thanks for hallo, your account of LSB wedding made me laugh out loud! Glad your plan for IVF is getting underway..

Hallo to everyone else including all the newbies  

    to everyone whether cycling, waiting (very trying  ), recent bfps and those still waiting on that elusive BFP

Dahlia x


----------



## fabulous

thanks tedette but im a bit worried today as my sore/tender boobs dont feel as bad today just swollen, still a few lower abdominal twinges and bloated tum but i want all my symptoms bak!!as i feel this is a bad sign! my head is  al over the place...
thanks for yr support girls

angie baby:A few times i cudnt get thru either to rfc, but i rang in between the times they told us to ring and if u keep ringin they will eventually answer, ring reception if nurses station dont answer..hope u get thru


----------



## jofi

Weeza !!!!          brilliant, absolute classic, make sure you get a copy of the video .

Hi fabulous, you me and galaxy girl( and Dahlia ?) are all testing Friday so that's a bit of a coincidence. Fabulous I thinking you are counting it like me ,14 days from ec? I know some clinics advise 14 days from et, presumably to avoid false negs. Your embryos are excellent btw and there is some anecdotal evidence that your chances are actually best 1st or 2nd time. So seeing as you have the avoided the curse of the RFC getting your 1st tx completely wrong you have every reason to be optimistic. Look after yourself, the second week can be difficult, especially as all the aches and pains of the procedure are settling and you start to feel worryingly normal again. Try to keep busy. Speaking for myself I'm terrible this week, I dream,think ,talk and google pregnancy constantly and I really should know better, but then again I'm kind of enjoying the torture of it all, freak that I am  

I was in Stormont park today with my mindees and this lady came over ' oh are you blah blah's mum?'
' no no I'm blah blah's childminder' 
and we talked and we talked and omg I told that poor woman my life story, the icsi, the 2ww inc exactly what stage I was at   . I don't know what came over me, I usually don't even make eye contact with the playground brigade in case they say hello, not cuz I'm shy I just can't be arsed talking c**p. She was so nice. Strangely she knew several couples who had had tx and one couple who had adopted,but of course she also knew the urban myth coupe who had been told they would never conceive but whose pregnancy was discovered just as they were getting bloods done for their first tx. I bet she is at home right now talking about the mental woman she met in the park.

Right bloody pc is starting to go slow so I'll go before it wipes all my post.  Hi to everyone especially galaxygirl & dahlia   and brilliant news crazykate
bye 4 now


----------



## emak

Hi girls ,how have you all been keeping I think that this wonderful weather has put us all in great form ,but unfortunately as i type and look out the window its bloody well RAINING  
Wezza loved the account of LSB wedding.........glad you enjoyed the day.Where was the reception at??
I have a couple of weddings at the end of the summer 4 weeks apart !! It will have a lot of the same guests at both so i cant even get away with the same outfit(not that im complaining).I love getting dressed up for something special like a wedding and i didnt have any to go to last year so im really looking forward to them.
Hows all you girls doing on the 2ww Jofi,Fabulous,Dahlia and Galaxy girl .Im sending you all       
Crazy kate brill news that AF has put in an appearance.When do you think  FET will happen Thinking of you hun, hope everything goes well for you this time around.  
Angie ,the RFC can be a nitemare sometimes to get through to ,the only advice i can give is just to keep trying eventually someone HAS to answer. 
Jofi isnt it funny how we can off load all our IF stuff onto total strangers ,sometimes its easier to chat with someone who isnt too close to the whole situation..........like the line about the urban myth ,think we all must have heard that one at some stage or another.LOL
Had a lovely weekend between babysitting my godson,sunbathing,drinking white wine and stuffing my face(not all at the sametime)!!Suffering a wee bit today though as im feeling very fat and bloated ,need to sort this diet out pronto !!!!
A big hi to all the rest of you girlies whatever stage you are at.  
E


----------



## holly01

hi ladies,u all enjoying the class weather?even thou the rain is about to hit here anytime   

we did the 5k in stormont yday,what a day,soooo hot.any of you do it?had a class wee day and evenin!!

After the run we had our appointment at rfc and had our bloods done for our nhs ivf so now the wait is on for AF and she is hanging round the corner as i speak as me (.)(.)'s are aching at mo,so come on ye girl ye to we get this show on the rd!!i asked the nurses briefly about the drugs,if they were similiar to the iui drugs and she said yeah so at least we have been through that much so have a wee bit of knowledge,but i am 100% i will not be a lurker but a stalker when we get started     asking questions 24/7!!

    for the 3(?)ladies testing on friday i sooo hope u all get the BFP's u all deserve


----------



## Dahlia

yes me too JoFi- good luck to you too  

Dahlia x


----------



## betty-77

Hi girls,  how is everyone?  i'm just back from a long weekend in Donegal, wow what a georgeous weekend, i had such a good time i didn't want to come home!!  i think this is the 1st time i have relaxed in a long long time.

thanks to those who were talking about how long the waiting list is for review appointment after dh sa.  i had no idea it would be this long.  i had been expecting app in mid July, no such luck.  anyway this prompted me to phone and make a private app with dr mcfaul, so i go to see him in 2 weeks.  hopefully this will finally put me on the waiting list for private and nhs ivf

has anyone else done the same, if so please let me know what to expect!!  

best of luck to everyone testing soon,  i can't imagine how you must feel.  stay positive


----------



## Fionab

Fabulous, welcome to the board.  Good luck for 2ww and testing. 

Galaxy girl, poor you with the car.  Good luck for testing. 

Weeza, that sounds like a fun day!  What did LSB say about minister's words?

Cate, whereabouts in Omagh is Chez Manu?  

Angie, did you try phoning through to the Royal Maternity to get to speak with the consultant.

Dahlia, good luck for testing.   

Jofi, when are you testing?

Kate, when will your cycle start?

Holly, good on you doing the 5k.

Betty, we went to consultant privately so that we could get on both lists quicker.

I don't think I will be able to make it on Wednesday night to Craigavon but it sounds good.  When did everyone get their schedule back from RFC?  I'm still waiting even though it is only a week till my day 21.
Fiona


----------



## fabulous

thanks  jofi that has really encouraged me a bit i think i need more of yr positivity 
I started off sayng to dh ''oh we will not tell anyone bout ivf, we will keep it between ourselves'' then within a week of gettin the letter to start treatment i had everyone told!lol i was that excited  plus when i started the spray etc..ppl needed to know why i was actin like a nutter most of the time, i was a wreck!   
im all excited bout testin fri now and prob wont sleep thurs nite, but im also plannin my next moves if test is neg, goin to get back to the gym and get my body fit again..i have also said a  for u all and hope u get a positive result on fri 

fionabthanks for the welcome


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone and it's another lovely one  

Gosh, I can't believe we have another week, sorry, day with 4 testers at once! Hugest      your way girls. 

Jofi, lol at the urban myth. Who are these people? Why have I never met any of them, but everyone else seems to know of them?     It's funny that you say you let it all out, sometimes it's like letting off a wee pressure valve to ease the pressure a bit. 

Dh actually told his mate about our bother at the weekend   he has never spoken of it to anyone but me! The mate had actually suspected something was up as we are nearly 3 years married but no kids. Isn't that scary? When people start guessing you are having bother!!

Fiona, I have a terrible suspicion that LSB LOVED the drama of the minister and it gives her something to talk about for years    My sis and I were chatting last night, wondering what will she do now the wedding is over. The 3 years that we have known her, all she has talked about is the wedding, even before she was engaged!! I don't think she realised that a wedding is only a day, it's a marriage! She used to bore us rigid talking about the wedding!

Fire alarm has gone off, be back later!!!


----------



## tedette

Hi Betty,

You are taking the exact same route we did!  We had a private consultation with Dr McFaul and then went on both lists.  That was in October.  At that time he had the shortest waiting list. I am not sure if that has since changed but I haven't seen him since that appt so it really doesn't matter whose list you are on! 

He was going to give us time to think about going on the lists but we demanded to sign up there and then!   

Talk about eager!  At that stage we were resigned to the fact that we would be doing IVF so we just wanted to get on with it.

Good luck!   

Jofi, Sorry I didn't wish you luck for your test date!   

Am praying for you all!



Tedette


----------



## Dahlia

Good morning everyone-

thanks for good luck wishes.Think this is last day of summer ?   hopefully not

Fionab- got my schedule exactly 7 days before pretreatment visit/collect drugs (I had rang and prompted them 2 days before that though as I felt they were cutting it fine to say the least!)

Dahlia x


----------



## weeza82

Whoo, back again!! At least it was a nice morning for a fire alarm   Anyhoo, where was I......

Fabulous, you have 2 excellent grade embies    for you. 

Betty glad you had a lovely weekend in Donegal. I think I will be doing the same as you, going private to get on the NHS quicker. 

Holly, well done on the 5k race and here is a wee AF dance, just for you   

Emak, Debenhams have loads of dresses, really lovely ones at the minute. The reception was in Silverbirch in Omagh, where we had ours    I was well impressed, I thought you were able to mind your godson, drink, sunbathe and eat at the same time  

Tedette, how are you keeping? When is your scan? 

Dahlia, hope you are keeping strong    and don't be saying things like that about summer    spring only officially ended on Saturday!!! 

Cate, Chez Manu is in Campsie isn't it? I remember when my sis lived in Campsie Crescent (before moving up the Killybrack Road) going for coffee and a crepe!!! Do you know Trudy who used to work there? I think her mum used to run it........

Angie, did you get through to the RFC? 

Janners, how is your sis? Is your new niece here yet? 

Morning to everyone else, Annie, EmerG, Missy, Lesley, Berta, PT, Anita, Gemma J & C, Glitter Girl, yellazippy, Blue ribbon, shaz, Krystal, Becky and Trishy, Mary, SQ & Sunny if you are still looking in  

Monday night TV is really crap. I used to teach music on a Monday night, but have finished for the summer   , so last night was the first night with mothing on in ages and it was boring


----------



## pink tulip

Morning ladies!

Jofi - I was amused to hear your story about spilling your guts to a stranger  It has made me feel better cos since I have had my BFN every time I've been out socially and having a wee glass of wine I have been talking about my treatment and then waking up feeling like a right eejit!! Any poor cow that gets sitting beside me hears about my emotional trauma and how difficult IVF is!! I am losing the plot  I decided after last weekend that I wasn't going to mention it to another sole.....i'm sure i won't stick to that!!

I went for my first session of Reiki last night and found it soooooooo relaxing. I would recommend it as a really therapeutic nice thing to do for yourself. i don't know much about how it works but is supposed to be very healing. I am hoping it will heal my grief a little and that I can get back to being positive and happy

Have a great day and love   to all the 2ww girls. I hope this is a great week for all of you


----------



## Trishy

Hi Girls

Very quick look in the say hello and good luck to everyone whether they are testing, waiting or frustrated!! I have been offline for a couple of weeks since getting my negative result and think I will stay off until I start treatment again. I really miss you all but am finding it helps to stay off the website as time goes quicker rather than sitting worrying 24/7 about why it didn't work.

I got a holiday booked in July for a week to Gran Canaria for just me and DH and can't wait. I know the RFC closes for the full month of July so there is no chance of missing an appointment. So that is keeping me going to pass the next 8 weeks as I am out running again and trying to lose the 10lbs I managed to put on during treatment. The weather is also helping me feel great!

Still waiting for my review appointment which is 6-12 weeks after a negative result. AF came 2 days after I stopped the drugs but not sure how many more AFs I have to have before I am allowed to try again. Does anyone know what the rules are with the RFC?

So basically I am all in the holiday mode now and seeing as you girls love shoes, I just bought these (wearing them today as trying to break them in for holidays incase I get sore feet). I can't find the right colour but this is the shoe. They are a lovely tan colour.

This is the shoe (peep toe wedge)

http://www.barratts.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product1_10055_-1_15244_10553

And this is the colour (tan)

http://www.barratts.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product1_10055_-1_35133_10553

What do you think??

/links


----------



## emak

Morning girls
Trishy great to see you have paid us a wee visit   a holiday sounds like a great idea you deserve it after last month.Glad to see that you are feeling a good bit better.Love the shoes espically the peep toe ones ,feck it buy the 2 pairs!!!
Hey didnt know that the rfc closes for a month in July  think i must discount that month when trying to work out when im gonna be called,thats not great.  

PT i like the sound of reiki, anything that chills me out is good.I see that you are gonna be starting another tx later in the summer,the time should fly in for you.

Wezza thanks for the tip about the dresses in Debs must get up and have a wee look,but i really need to shift a bit of weight before i start shopping and before tx starts.(i keep saying that but dont seem to be acting on it)LOL.I love getting out for a wee fire alarm ,well on a day like today not a wet and freezing cold niteshift in January!!!

Gonna have to go for now still sitting in my pjs!!!!(im on hols)Catch up with ya all later.


----------



## Trishy

No I better stick to the one pair!!  I am wearing the peep toes now in the tan colour and I love them!!  I like a heel on holidays but nearly always go over on my ankles because pavements never seem as flat abroad (or maybe that's the drink's fault!!) so I thought wedges would give me a heel and more steady at the same time.

PT - glad you are starting to feel better.  We all have to find our own way of healing.  I went to an amazing card reader/spiritual healer the day I got my result and she was so good and gave me strength to carry on.  I wouldn't normally believe in these things and only went for a laugh but she was so good I was in tears and it helped me so much.  Are you starting again soon?  I don't know how long they will make me wait.  I hope not too long.


----------



## EmerG

hi girls, hope everyone is keeping well, nice to hear from you Trishy, glad the shoes are helping you to keep the chin up, shoes always work for me as well! Weeza your account of LSB's wedding was brilliant, she really does sound like a right nasty piece of work, although her family don't sound so hot either so maybe that explains it. No excuse for her antics though. 

Its far too lovely to be in work today, I took a half day yesterday and went home at lunch so unfortunately can't do the same today but I would love to. I'm getting excited again now over the whole tx thing as I'm starting my stimms tomorrow, I've been on the spray for 5 weeks now so glad to move on to the next phase and I'm starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel of the whole process as I know that this time 2 weeks I'll be off for a week for EC/ET all being well. Can I ask the ladies who have done the stimms injections, is it better in your experience to do them in the thigh or the tummy? I think the nurse at RFC suggested the thigh but as I recall there was some debate on here a while back about whether the tummy is better. Any advice will be gratefully received. Is there anything else I should be doing/eating/supplements I should be taking during stimms? 

Thanks girls 

Emer x


----------



## tedette

Hi Emer,

I did most of my injections in the tummy (they have to be away from the belly button!) and 2 in my thigh.  The ones in my thighs were excrutiatingly painful and in my tummy I barely felt anything! 

The only other thing I did was take Pregnacare with fish oil supplements, try and eat protein with every meal and drink lots of water.

The protein thing wasn't too hard to fit in and I have been addicted to cheese, eggs, meat since although I'm not usually that fussed (and it didn't make me put on weight!)   It is also meant to help prevent OHSS, although it is not scientifically proven as far as I am aware.

I think the fish oil pregnancy vitamins helped my egg quality, but that is just my opinion!  I don't think it would do any harm anyway!   

Time flies when you get to stims.

The only injection I really didn't like was the final one, the one to mature your eggs.  It is a different needle and I felt I was going to pass out half way through although it was only half the normal dose I took! 

Hope this helps and good luck!!     



Tedette


----------



## weeza82

Hey Trishy *waves madly like a mad thing* nice you stopped by. Glad to hear you're holding up. Lucky you getting away to Gran Canaria, is it Playa del Ingles you're going to? We were there 9 years ago and had THE worst, dodgiest apartments ever, must tell all later   I LOVE tan peep toes and have been looking out for a nice pair, so I may invest as well  

EmerG yesterday would have been fab to be off, but today is a good bit cooler. Not long to go now!!! I am not enamoured with the thought of injecting myself either!

Tedette, did you take the Fish oil supps as well as the pregnacare? 

I can't believe the RFC closes for a whole month   I did not know that. Why? It's not like the building industry is it?


----------



## EmerG

Thanks Tedette, I hadn't heard of fish oil supplements, where did you get those? 

Weeza, I'm not that worried about the injections to be honest, i'm just so raring to go I'm not really thinking about them, though I might feel differently once I've actually started doing them!

Tedette, did you do your injections in the morning or evening time? Does it matter what time you do them?


----------



## Cate1976

Weeza:  Chez Manu is in campsie.  I don't know Trudy but I know her Mum really well.  Trudy's Mum is running the cafe now.  Best coffee in town.  If anyone's in Omagh you know where to go for coffee or lunch.  As well as crepes, you can get, sandwiches and paninis.


----------



## Annie70

Hi girls,

Just jumping in for a quickie to wish the four of you loads of baby dust for Friday -   that you get that BFP!

I'm currently packing/moving house and fighting with ds over paint colours.  Am now regretting that we decided to move house. It seems like such a good idea at the time and I know that it will be great once we're there but, boy, it's so much work! (Actually, the fighting isn't that bad - it's just that ds wants to paint his office dark grey and it's the darkest room in the house! Men!)  

Did our bike rides at the weekend and all went well. It only ****** down the last 1/4 of the way...


----------



## Trishy

Heh Weeza - go for the shoes they are nice and comfy too! Only word of warning is you better be quick. They have removed the exact ones I have from their website since yesterday and I had to try 3 Barratts to get size 7. Portadown Meadow Centre doesn't even have that shoe at all and Craigavon only had size 6 or smaller. Maybe Newry would have more choice. If you want the code I can get it for you so you can call before driving round everywhere. They must be nearly all gone and are obviously not going to re-stock them.

I am going to Puerto Rico overlooking a beach called Amadores which is considered one of the best in Spain. The sun sets outside our apartments every night. This is the view!

http://www.playa-amadores.com/playa_en.html

/links


----------



## Dahlia

weeza82 said:


> I can't believe the RFC closes for a whole month  I did not know that. Why? It's not like the building industry is it?


        Builders hoildays! Loving it! Did not know this either 

Emer- one of the nurses in RFC advised injections in morning rather than evening, same time each day if possible (or therabouts). I found tummy much easier (below belly button as Tedette says). Like Tedette I ate plenty of protein and took a multivit (with folic acid obviously). You have done well d/r for 5 weeks, I found stimming much easier I have to say , good luck 

Dahlia x


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

Good Luck to all you testers on friday, fingers crossed....

Annie hi how are you doing, anymore scans?

I didn't think rfc closed in july, i had 2 appointments last july i think the 5th and 16th......... 

As for injections i think they are easier done in your tummy (more fat to grab than your thigh - well i had anyways.....)

Hi to everyone else and hope everyone is doing well and enjoying the weather??

Have my first hospital scan on friday really looking forward to it

Missy xx


----------



## Trishy

Hi Missy

The reason I say the RFC are closed all July is last year I almost committed murder because when I phoned to check where we were on the list she said that as the labs close for 4 weeks in July that I would not be moving up the list for that entire 4 weeks!  But if what you say is right then maybe it's only the labs that close but if all tests are carried out already and it's a case of just being at the treatment stage then maybe some of us can still go ahead.  I don't know.  Maybe it will be ok after all and i won't have to wait yet another 4 weeks on top of the 2 years and 9 months so far!!  Can you tell I am still frustrated at these silly waiting lists!!    The last time I called I was 1-3 months away from the top so here's hoping I get there just when I am ready to try again.  It will be very ironic if I have to stay at the top of the list until my 4 AFs have arrived (or whatever it is) and am allowed to start again.


----------



## EmerG

thanks Dahlia and Missy, I'll try the injection in the morning, plenty of fat on my tum so that seems to be the best place to do it then! I'll let you know how I get on, hopefully the time is going to start flying in from now on, it has really dragged up to now. i'm looking forward to the headaches going when the stimms start, I've been tortured with them over the last few weeks, but it could be worse I suppose!

Hope everyone who is testing on Friday is well, I'll be thinking about you all this week, very exciting!

x


----------



## Annie70

I actually found the tummy injections more painful - I much preferred back of arms and on the thighs as I've more fat there! I think it all depends on where your fat lies!!!  

Missy - next scan in 2 weeks time. But, I do my 1st trimester prenatal screening blood tests next week. Fingers crossed that they will be OK as I'm 38 soon (actually tomorrow)! I totally understand you looking forward to your scan, how many wks will you be - the last few weeks have crawled for me.

Weeza - I loved hearing about LSB's wedding. Had quite a laugh at the minister giving off to them during his sermon - that can't have been a COI service!! I've never been to the Silverbirch - where in Omagh is it? My Granny was in an old people's home down Campsie Crescent for a while, I think (or was it Campsie Avenue?)

Trishy - your holiday looks great - just what the doctor ordered! Glad to see you're back even if it is just temporarily. I'm dying for a holiday but, given that we've just bought a new house, I will only make it back to N.I. in late August at the least. I'm hoping to kill two birds with the one stone and get to my friend's wedding in P'down when I'm over. She still hasn't finalised the date and so I don't want to book yet - it's killing me!! 

Tedette - you sound perky - how's it going??

Pink Tulip - the reiki sounds great, I may try it - I'm back doing acupuncture again to help me sleep better and I soo enjoy it! 

Dahlia - summer starts tomorrow - doesn't it? Ours is taking a long time coming.


----------



## betty-77

hi everyone, hope you all enjoyed the lovely weather today as apparantly its all going to change tomorrow   

thanks for all your replies re: private review appt.

emak - thanks for the pm, i think i'm on the northern health trust - not sure how they are for waiting lists??  enjoy the rest of your hols  

tedette - i think dr mcfaul told us the private list was about 6 months? that was in march though when we were first referred to rfc.  looking at your dates that seems about right - congrats on your bfp!!

weeza, we hadn't intended going for private appointment but the longer things went on the more impatient and frustrated i was feeling!  i feel that now i have done something to help things along and defo feel a lot more contented - for a while any way  

i went back to the gym today (enjoyed donegal a bit too much, went to weight watchers and put on 4lbs    ) and i met a girl who i hadn't seen in ages, she was telling me her good news about being pregnant  and of course asked about me having kids, gave her a brief run down of the ivf story (can't help myself) and of course i got the "my mums friends daughter was told she would never be able to have kids.......went on holidays and guess what........" yep you know the rest.  Sad thing is for a time last year i believed all of these phantom stories and believed every step of the way that would be me  -  

hi to everyone hope you are all well.

   

betty xoxo


----------



## pink tulip

Trishy

PM for you


----------



## Cate1976

DH and I are currently no. 11 on waiting list, found out a couple of weeks ago.  Lady I spoke to said that June's letters were already out.  This means that DH and I should get our letter saying we're top of list towards end of July.  I know it's only an extra month but I did some working out.  If I get letter saying I'm top of list and asking to let RFC know when next cycle starts which'll be August cycle, I start tx on september cycle.  I worked out that all being well, I could be having 6/7 week scan week before Christmas.  Just thinking what a brilliant Christmas surprise that'll be for family.  If RFC shut for whole of July, that means I'll not get letter until end August


----------



## MISSY97

hey annie

I will be 14 weeks the next day...... So the scan should be good!!!!!

Missy xx


----------



## crazykate

evening everyone

What another gorg day eh?

I went out shopping at the weekend and fell in love with this dress http://www.monsoon.co.uk/invt/25231947 it's for a wedding in August - I even managed to sweet talk DH into buying it for me. So I just need to get new sandals/shoes a bag and accessories to go with it....

Weeza the LSB wedding story was a classic!

Trishy glad to see your still around enjoy your hols mrs.

I'm waiting treatment schedule to arrive from Origin to see when tx starts! I emailed Dr. Williamson today with a few ?'s about review waiting list so if I get a reply I'll let you know.

Jofi you mad woman you  sometimes offloading all to a stranger is the best medicine! How's the business going hun?

/links


----------



## fabulous

hey everyone was wondering if anybody cud put my mind to rest abit, im now day 11 of tww, and today i've been gettin alot of lower abdominal pains, not strong but enuf to make me worry abit  that its not af!!!
im such a panicker 
also glad to see that u girls talk about other things too, shoes, dresses etc..  did anybody watch 'deal or no deal' tonite? the fella was hopin for enuf for ivf treatment, was very emotional and sadly he ended up with £1,500..i was crying at the end of it... gud luck and have a nice evening everyone


----------



## emak

Evening girlies
What a class day again....we are being spoiled!!
 Annie ,hope you have a lovely day.Hope you are enjoying your new home.
Missy good luck with the scan on Friday,i bet you must be very excited.Are you gonna ask about the babys sex when the time comes?
Trishy the holiday resort looks beautiful really wish i was going somewhere,but i dont think that its gonna happen this summer. 
Betty sorry about weight watchers ,thats the story of my life.LOL
Crazy kate you seem to have your dh spoiling you(proper order)just get him to cough up for the shoes,bag etc since he is feeling so generous.
Good luck to the pupo girls i hope that the wait to  Friday isnt draging too much.  
Im heading to the big smoke (Belfast) tomorrow ,looking for some bits and bobs for the house so we are going to ikea first then think we will go over to Dekko .Can any of yous recommend any other shops that are easy to find for an out of towner ,im looking for an office desk for dh new job and a side board for my living room and some nice pics for the walls.
Another thing if im going to ikea from Derry do i head towards the city airport Im totally useless with directions ,feck god knows where i might end up. 
Catch up later.
E


----------



## tedette

Hi there,

The fish oil supplements come along with the Pregnacare vitamins.  It is a safe amount for TTC or pregnancy as too much Vit D (I think!) can harm a wee baby.  You can get them in the Sanatogen pregnancy vitamins too and you take one of each type of table a day.  Each pack is about a month's supply.  You can get them in Tesco's, Boots and most other chemists.  They are around a £10 for a month's supply.

Hi Annie,
I have perky moments!  Generally feel really tired.  Have already had a nap this evening after work, but then again I didn't sleep well last night. How are you?

Hi Weeza,

My scan is on Thursday morning   I am now on worry overdrive!  I keep thinking logically that I have had no pain, no blood and therefore, no reason to worry.  But then the devil on my shoulder whispers in my ear convincing me that I was stupid to believe everything would be fine.   I can't wait until Thursday is over!  I hope I will have good news to share with everyone!   

Hope everyone else is well!



Tedette


----------



## MISSY97

Tedette good luck for your scan on Thursday....

Missy xx


----------



## tedette

Thanks Missy!

Good luck with your next scan too!

I love your wee ticker by the way!  Keep meaning to do one but am waiting until after Thursday.  I am scared that I would have to take it down again 

How are you keeping these days?


----------



## betty-77

i stumbled across this link and thought it was really good,

http://www.tearsandhope.com/emptyarms_video.html

betty xoxo

/links


----------



## crazykate

Fabulous could be implantation hun everything crossed that it is hun


----------



## emak

Betty thanks for the pm about my shopping trip,dh is driving and gets VERY stressed driving espically somewhere he is unsure of the words ROAD RAGE spring to mind   im sure we will have some cross words at some stage weather its about his driving or what we are going to buy!!!!!
I discovered that wee link a while back i swear to god i cry everytime i watch it   

Tedette good luck with the scan on Thursday,im sure everything will be fine ENJOY !

Goodnight all
Emma


----------



## fabulous

thanks crazykate hope yr right!   hope everyone is well, tedette gud luck tomoro hope all goes well for u  
girls not long now til test day friday!!! this weeks not been too bad in goin in...


----------



## weeza82

Morning!!!     Annie, "Happy birthday to yooooo, happy birthday to yoooooo, happy birthday dear Annie, Happy birthday to yoooooooooo" Enjoy your big day!!! Have fun moving and painting, rather you than me!!The Silverbirch is up the Gortin Road in Omagh, near the army Barracks and LSB's wedding was in a Presbyterian Church, you were right to say not CoI  

Crazykate, loving that dress, it is seriously gorgeous!!

Emak, good luck on the drive to Belfast and hope  you purchase lots of delish things while you are there!

Tedette        your scan will be fine tomorrow. Ooooh just imagine your first pg scan, it's amazing!!!!

Trishy your appartments look so lovely I can feel the heat of the sun on my face just looking at the pic *dreamly smile* We will be living it up in a tent around NI this summer and I can't wait!!! I dreamt about camping last night!!!  

Betty, I have seen that before and it makes me well-up, it's so lovely!! Thanks for posting. 

Missy, I still can't believe you are near 13 weeks, wow. How is the bump coming along now? Do you still have the rash you talked about last week? 

Janners, has your niece arrived yet? Hope you are enjoying some quality time with your family and not missing all your boys (DH, Buddy, Sonny and HT) too much!!

And how are the 2wwers keeping? Fabulous, Galaxygirl, Jofi and Dahlia I hope you are all doing well and keeping strong      I'm thinking good things about you!!! 

Morning as well to Cate, Shaz, Lesley, EmerG (stimming today!!!) blue ribbon, yellazippy, Gemma C & J, PT and everyone    

How long have we been mod'd, or have I just noticed? Hello mod  , please come and say hi to us!!! We are a friendly bunch!!! I slept in this morning (dreaming of camping, hehe) and woke up half an hour before I am due to start work    it's a 20 min drive so I had 10 mins to get showered and ready. Needless to say I was late and VERY bleary eyed when I staggered into work   

Is the Craigavon meeting tonight or next week? If it is tonight I can't go and I would really really like to


----------



## EmerG

hi girls, happy birthday Annie!! Weeza you are go good at the personals I must say and at remembering where everyone is at with everything, well done you! 

Well I started my stimms injections this morning, it wasn't too bad at all. I started to get a bit anxious about it last night (after saying yesterday that I was cool n the gang with it all), we were sorting out the injection pen and needles and all the bits and pieces last night so it would all be ready this morning as we knew we'd have to do it early, and it sort of hit me then. Not so much the prospect of the injections and the pain etc, but the fact that is is really the crucial part of the whole tx and the bit where things can go right or wrong, iykwim?? After all the waiting and messing around its finally here, which is good but scary. Anyway the injection itself was ok, DH did it for me so all went smoothly enough. Looking forward to scan on Monday morning to see whether thinghs are doing what they are supposed to be doing by that stage. 

Hope everyone is well, Fabulous, Galaxygirl, Jofi and Dahlia hope the suspense isn't killing you too much, I'm keeping everything crossed for you all. I went to see SATC film last night which was brilliant, though I'm very sad now that having seen it, its all over and there won't be any more SATC ever again. Terrible! But it was fantastic and I just have to console myself with looking forward to the apprentice tonight!


----------



## angel83

Hi Ladies

I dont want u all to think i have deserted you all. But after a lovely month off i took AF on Friday and i just couldnt bring myself to start the Tamoxifen again. So ive decided another month off is needed. 

Im not giving up, just accepting what i have and being thankful, also enjoying just concentrating on the wee man.

Hope you are well, and i hope we get some more BFP's here soon


----------



## galaxy girl

hi all- my last day of work today and I'm finding it tough. Am very tired and feeling sick last three days. Know it's prob stress and nerves as too early for it to be a sign!

I re checked my schedule today - and it says to test tomorrow - even though nurse told me at ET not to test to friday. Now v confused. Nurse also told me not 2 eat cheese during the 2WW which i thought was very strange - anyone else ever been told that? I miss cheese.


----------



## angel83

Never heard the cheese thing, lol

Stay strong Mrs, U will know when its right to test Mrs. Trust your instincts.


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi girls, hope everyone is well.

Took my A/F today,but not that excited about starting treatment this month, which is strange.  Just feel very down about starting all the drugs and emotional rollercoaster of treatment again. I feel very ungrateful as I know some people have to wait very long on waiting list, but the no guarantees at the end of treatment is very hard to face.  Sorry for being so down I blame it on the weather which has turned bad.

Good luck to all testers on Friday, all scans and girls starting treatment.

Gemma


----------



## fabulous

hey everyone!  galaxy girl: i've not heard that about the CHEESE, hope the nurse was mistaken as i had cheese the other day!!!  
after embryo transfer doctor told me the only things to avoid in tww was...alcohol, drugs, sex and shopping!!! what he meant by shopping was anything too strenuous,or heavy lifting..needed him to explain himself as i freaked out a little when i heard about the shopping   

angel83: just want to say how cute little jack is, u must be so proud..


----------



## galaxy girl

So glad they didn't tell me shopping - DH was taken everything said very literally. its him who won't let me eat cheese! The nurse said to eat healthly - avoiding anything like cheese?! Zita west says nothing about it , nor my other books. I was also told no sex or orgasms!! and no alcohol etc. The cheese comment threw  me - but didn't like to check with her what she meant. 
my ET was a thursday - so it's 2 weeks tomorrow. But I have now agreed to go to a birthday party with a lot of extended family were I am bound to be asked why I don't have a family and couldn't face anyone if I knew the result was neg so I will wait to friday. Thing was I orginally said I wouldn't go as I thought I was testing thursday until I got to ET.


----------



## fabulous

galaxygirl:: its awful when u have to avoid events like this, i was at my sis wedding 2 months ago and saw all my aunts, uncles etc i hadnt seen in ages, and of course one of my drunk aunties decided to ask in a very loud voice ''do u not want any wanes? why have u not got any yet?'' i was ready to cry but managed to hold it together, its very rude of ppl to say things like that, but thats how it goes!  its even harder when like me who wrks in a nursery and ppl wonder why i look after children but dont have any myself, very difficult situation


----------



## Cate1976

Annie.  Hope you have a great day.

Galaxy Girl, I think my DH would be one to take things literally.  You're the first person that's said you've been advised to avoid cheese during 2ww.  Have you looked online to try and find out?  There are some that are on no no list for pg like Brie and Danish Blue but most are ok.


----------



## galaxy girl

Cate - yeah I wondered if she meant those cheeses too.

Annie Happy birthday!

Fab. I work with kids too. am always being asked by parents why I don't have any 'cause I'm so good with them'.Drives me nuts. At the family thing I will be stuck with younger pregnant cousins who only got married within the last year.  

Gemma - sorry your feeling flat re this cycle. it just seems to get harder every time doesn't it? I felt like that on my IUI's and IVF is of course upping the stakes and the money yet again! Hope you start to feel more positive soon.

Angel - good for you on the taking a break - I think its necessary for me too at times to keep the sanity intact.


----------



## angel83

Def needed the break, and i only see that now that im on 1

fab - yes i really am, he has been so so good since birth - no sleepless nights or anythin. But i always swore to god, id never ask again. but the experience has been so fab, that i now find myself being a selfish cow,  

Sinead


----------



## Lesley08

Weeza - you are  marvelous at knowing exactly what is going on with everyone!!! Brilliant posts very personal and welcoming.

Well ladies Im booked for tx in Czech Rep in Oct flights were expensive ( half term) and hotel was ok!!! I wish this would happen more quickly!!Actually the time frame suits me in one way as my eldest daughter ( lives in Oxford did her degree there is just finishing her masters there and is due to start her PhD there!!! )is getting married in Aug and I have loads to do... but is still find his soooo hard!!!!To make matters worse the aforementioned DD keeps phoning us and saying 'any news?' she wants us to have a baby so much!!!! However the sooner the better..Im still convinced it will take a couple of goes so cant wait to get started!!!

Hope you are all well tonight.

Anita hope you are okay hun?

Lesley xx


----------



## fabulous

angel83: u arnt a 'selfish cow' of course u want another or more, its only natural to feel like this, id love at least 4 and i havnt even had one yet! gud luck with everything  for u


loopyone: im on tww also and due to test fri, when is yr test date? i had and still have cramps, well they havnt been too sore more discomfort than anything..i found the rfc staff lovely but i had to ask alot of questions to find out anything, think they r that busy that sometimes they forget to explain things in detail..i found ec not too bad but everyone is different, but yr grades of embies are excellant! well done, dont worry about them gettin the 5 as its not quantity but quality that matters(my opinion)..gud luck and relax, i found this forum very helpful and the girls are all great with advice, they've really put my mind at rest


----------



## fabulous

loopyone:::yeah its gud gettin other ppls opinions too, this is my first go but there are a few girls on here that have had 1+  so they have more experience so would know alot more than me...after ec the rfc said to expect mild cramps but anything more severe to go to yr GP..just rest plenty and dont do anything too strenuous..anything else u want to know dont be afraid to ask..  for u for nxt sunday..


----------



## Cate1976

Welcome to Loopyone.  Can't answer your question though.  DH and I are on waiting list for IVF, hope to start september/october.


----------



## emak

Hi girls 
A big welcome to Loopyone (brill name) you should find many loopyones on ere.LOL  
Hope ur not finding the 2ww too bad ,unfortunately i am not even near a 2ww yet(damn waiting lists)but i do feel for ya girl and all the other chicks who are in the same boat as urself........Dahlia,Fab,GG and Jofi   that u all get *BFP*

Angel u do right to have a wee break ,this whole tx buisness is soooooooo exhausting mentally and physically ,ur wee boy is a cutie.

Lesley looks like things are really starting to happen ,roll on October i might be starting tx around that time also .Your daughter sounds like one smart cookie,whats she studying??

Emerg it mush be a big relieve getting the first jab out of the way,the rest should be a piece of cake for you and dh.How long do you be on the jabs for??

Wezza u mad woman dreaming of camping  i couldnt possibly say what i dream of  
I agree with u ,a big hi to our new moderator come and join us hun for a bit of craic.

Well i had my big shopping trip today and i have come home feeling a wee bit disappointed.There was a grand big desk for dh new office(sounds good) and we also spotted a really nice glass table and metal chairs for the garden so we decided we would get the lot..........but then realised  that mil was with us and we wouldnt be able to put the back seats down in the car  .We did manage to get a few other things a nice wee table for the back room and some candles and a lovely glass vase so at least i got something and sure i will possibly be having to go to the rfc in a few months(fingers crossed)and i might manage to talk dh into a detour and we can get EVERYTHING we wanted.
Isnt that rain bloody awful.... 

Hi to the rest of u Shaz,kate,cait,Annie(happy birthday)Trishy,PT,gemma,missy,betty,tedette,yella,blueribbon,anita,gg and janners(hows the holiday going?) hope i havent missed anyone (possibly have) 
Catch ye later


----------



## Annie70

Loopy - your question is not neurotic - every woman on the tww goes through your wondering! I only had mild cramping until about a  week after EC I had severe cramps that almost doubled me over.  I was driving at the time on the highway though it was rush hour so not going very fast but it was frankly scary. After that, none. Some women have loads, some very little.  

Thanks for the birthday wishes a'body!!  Thought I would feel old today but when I got a nice necklace from dh. Am debating whether I can ask him to take me to see SITC tonight - would that be too cruel?? 

Wonder if the anti-cheese advice is because eating unpasteurised cheese when pregnant can give you listeria? Otherwise, no idea.

Going to dip in and out in between the painting - sending a PMA to Dahlia, fabulous, Galaxy Girl, Jofi and Loopy for Friday!                   

Tedette - I was exactly the same as you with my first scan. Luckily, the technician told us she saw a hb within about 2-3 secs of starting the scan. Positive thoughts for tomorrow! 

And, Weeza, you are a great wee trooper with all your personals - I can't keep up.


----------



## betty-77

hey chicks,

hope you are all well this rainy evening!!

happy birthday Annie   hope the house move hasn't been too painful for you  

Tedette, i hope your scan goes well tomorrow.  be sure to tell us all about it  

Weeza whats the secret to keeping track of everyone on this thread, i struggle to remember names never mind what stage everyone is at!!  

angel, don't think for a minute you are being selfish by wanting another baby.  i'm sure there are a lot of people on this site including myself who are planning at least baby no. 2 and thats before any success with baby 1!!!!

hey loopy, i can't help with your questions as but i'm sure there will be plenty of advice for you from some of the other girls who have experienced 2ww.

hi to everyone and i won't even try to name you all!!  best of luck again to all those testing this week, everything crossed as always.

Away to watch the apprentice now and going to open a bottle of vino for the occassion   

Betty xoxo


----------



## blue ribbon

hi all
wasn't the apprentice good or what! can't wait now to next week to see who will win!!!!!!!


----------



## alley73

h i ladies , im very new to all this,  been lurking for a bit, hope      i can join      you?  well one failed ivf didnt get to 2ww no eggs fertilized, but ihave a wee dote my 6 year old dd, we would so love a little bro or sis for her, hope to have another go at icsi but private this time , but enough about me , wishing all the ladies on 2ww a bfp                                                                                                                                                                                                                            thanks alley


----------



## fabulous

alley: yr so lucky to have a dd that sounds like a fun age too..hope u get better luck with yr ivf and welcome to the forum, u will get alot of info and encouragement here from the girls, they r great!    

how is everyone today? cant believe tomorro is the end  wishing all us testers   so we ALL get a  ...i've   for everyone last nite..x


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone, 

Tedette      for your scan today 

Annie, gald you had a lovely birthday. How is the moving coming along? I agree with  you on the blue/soft cheese pregnancy thing.

Emak, I would  have left MIL behond and taken the tables home   Only joking...... Or am I  Hopefully you will be able to get the rest of your stuff when you are next down at RFC. 

Lesley, is your daughter getting married over here or in Oxford? I love Oxford in the summer, it' so beautiful and Morse-y   

Hi Angel, good to see you back. You are right to take another month off and enjoy the summer with your wee man (he is scrummy!) I think sometimes a break is a really good thing. 

Galaxygirl, how was the party last night? Hope it was ok and you weren't nagged too much about kiddies! Are you still feeling sick and that?   Here's hoping for tomorrow    

Dahlia, Jofi and Fabulous, how are you all keeping?    to you all for tomorrow I hope you all have a peaceful day today  

EmerG How is stimming Day 2 going? 

Gemma   it;s a momentous thing and it can be hard to get excited about something that dominates your life for the next 2 months or so     

Loopyone and alley  and welcome to the board!!! Loopyone congrats on getting this far and      for a successful 2ww. Where abouts in Tyrone are you?  Alley, so sorry to hear about the non-fertilization   

Janners, still no babe yet? You missed a good Apprentice last night, get it on BBC I-player as soon as you can, before next weeks final!!!

Monring to everyone else, Cate, Crazykate, Trishy, Missy, Blue Ribbon, PT, yellazippy, Berta, Shaz, Mary. Anita, Sunny, Betty, glitter girl,Gemma C & everyone else  

The secret to the huge morning post is as I write, I scan down and read everyone elses posts while I am writing, so I don't leave anyone out!

So who watched the Apprentice last night? It was bl00dy brilliant! I loved it and the final is going to be amazing!!!!

Oh yeah, Martine come say hi, please!! I'll put in an external link so you'll have to edit my post.......


----------



## EmerG

Good morning, going to be mad busy today so just a quick hello. Weeza, all going well with the stimming so far, the injection this morning was fairly painless so nothing to worry about really. I did a big food shop last night and tried to buy loads of protein-filled stuff (or what I thought was!) so I'm ready to go. Emak I'll be on the jabs until next Friday 13th, then I have a scan that day and, depending on how things have gone up to then, I'll be taking the final injection over the weekend in preparation for EC on Monday 16th. Hopefully I get that far! Its just such a minefield isn't it? But lots of PMA is definitely called for.

Good luck to everyone on  2ww, especially those testing tomorrow!


----------



## Dahlia

Have tested a little early (    I know  ) but its BFP 

    for my fellow 2wwers    

Dahlia x


----------



## weeza82

Dahlia, you little minx testing early, but how could we stay cross with you? I had to read your post a few times just to make sure you had said BFP!!!!

     for success for the other 2wwers


----------



## fabulous

CONGRATS! DAHLIA  im so happy for u girl!!!  i've been tempted to test early too but dh has banned me   am so hoping i get the same result as u!!


----------



## Dahlia

Thanks so much Weeza and Fabulous   

Big thanks to all for good wishes,craic and support over the how knows how long    

Dahlia x


----------



## tedette

Hi there,

Massive congrats for Dahlia!           

Here's hoping we have more of the same news tomorrow!!!  

Well I had my scan this morning.  There was one lovely little blob with a heartbeat pumping away. 

There was another wee sack beside it but it looked crumpled and it seems it didn't take.  It seems it was initially a twin pregnancy so the nurse told me I might get some staining but not to worry too much, just keep an eye on it. 

We are absolutely delighted!!!  It is a weight off my mind as the wee heartbeat was so obvious.  They gave me a due date of 21st January so I will be massive at Christmas!  I can't wait! 

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for all the support.  I know some people might feel it seems like a million miles away for them but remember, I felt like that too.  I KNOW it will happen for all of you too!          

Must go off and get myself a wee countdown ticker!

Tedette (Not doing any work today at all! )


----------



## weeza82

Yay Tedette, so pleased that you have a lovely wee heartbeat, it will be a lovely Christmas for you and I love your wee ticker


----------



## lisaanddavid

dahlia a massive congratulations i am so pleased for you     

you may kik your feet up for the next few weeks and get the hubby to do everything   

havent visited this site much but  best wishes for everyone testing tomora xoxoxo


----------



## emak

Morning girls

Dahlia brill news on your            you must be over the moon.

Jofi,fabulous,galaxy girl and loopyone has Dahlias BFP put ye in the mood for testing early.I think that i can honestly say i will possibly be the naughty one when its my turn. 
       

Tedette so glad that everything went well with the scan,at least your mind should be at ease a wee bit now.
Its DH 35th birthday today  ha ha !! dont know what we will do later maybe go out for a bite to eat(always sounds good to me) i got him a sat nav..............to make sure that he always finds his way home.NO EXCUSES.
Last day of my week off start back tomorrow night and on nights all weekend   ,but at least i know im off again in a few weeks time so that should help keep me sane.
Before i go a big welcome to Alley sorry to read about ur no fertilization thats a real heartbreak of a thing to happen,i hope that we can all be of some support to you doll.
Catch ye all later.
E


----------



## crazykate

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS DAHLIA[/fly] I'm over the moon for ya mrs! Now take it easy and let DH look after you.

Tedette - great news on your scan hun - a wee christmas cracker for you 

Well just in case I don't get on later I want to wish all of you who are testing good luck! 

 loopyone and Alley73 and everyone else too of course

Kate


----------



## EmerG

Congratulations Dahlia!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!!!!!!

Tedette great news about your scan, such a relief for you. 

Good luck to all the rest of the girls for tomorrow xx


----------



## fabulous

to dahlia and tedette!! yr on the road to alot of happiness! hope the rest of us r jumpin for joy tomoro too 

thanks girls for all yr   and


----------



## Lesley08

Hi ladies,

Well done Dahlia!!! Im sure you are delighted!!!

Good luck to the rest of you!!!!

Weeza - yeah she is getting married in Oxford. She went there 5 years ago to do her undergrad degree and will never come home to live ( who could blame her). we all love it over there, when I got married 2 years ago that was were we got married as well!! It is so beautiful and olde worlde! 

Emak - she is pretty smart but she also works damned hard, so as always its the right combination of ability and determination!!

Tedette - hope you are feeling reassured thats great!!!!

Cant believe the rain has come back   Ive just bought beautiful summery clothes and cant wait to wear them, was actually looking forward to work tomorrow so I could pose about the place!!!

lesley xx


----------



## pink tulip

Well Done Dahlia......you lucky lucky duck!!! I am so happy for you and hope that all you 2 ww girls follow suit 

Tedette - Wow - I can only imagine how wonderful that feels to see your babys heartbeat....I wish you well for a really healthy pregnancy. Rest up now and enjoy


----------



## Fionab

Trishy, good to hear from you.  Enjoy your holiday.

Pink Tulip, do you go back for a series of Reiki.

Emer, which brand of spray are you?  I did my injections in the morning as I'm not always home at the same time.  Also the nurse advised to leave as long between the last stimms injection and the final Pregynl injection which is usually in the evening.

Annie, good luck with your painting!

Missy, good luck for scan tomorrow 

Kate, glad to hear that your next cycle will soon be starting.  You might be cycling around the same time as me.

Fabulous, it is hard to tell about pains on your 2ww, just don't let it worry you.

Angel, glad to hear from you

Galaxy girl, I never hear about not eating cheese, did they mean just soft cheeses that you avoid during pregnancy

Gemma, the thought of all the drugs really is hard but unfortunately its the only way

Lesley, glad that you have your dates sorted for Czech Rep.  How long will you be there for?

Lou, welcome to the site.  The pains on your 2ww are so hard to identify, EC can be hard and you can get lots of pains from that.  I know this is easier said than done but try not to worry.  The grades of embryos don't always reflect whether it works or not.  There must have been 3 days between EC and ET if they went to 7 and 8 cell.  The RFC used to only have 2 days between EC and ET when they went to only 4 cell so that gives you a better chance.

Alley, welcome to the board.  It is hard when no eggs fertilise on IVF but ICSI will definitely give you better fertilisation results.  

Weeza, the Apprentice was amazing, the final will be great.

Dahlia, congratulations on your BFP  

Tedette, so glad that your scan went well

Is anyone going to watch Big Brother tonight?

Hi to everyone else
Fiona


----------



## Cate1976

Ally73: Welcome to you. Sorry to hear about your unsuccesful tx. Hope ICSI gives you a BFP.

Dahlia: Congratulations to you and your DH.

Tedette: Glad your scan went well.


----------



## Fionab

Lou

I know what you mean.  I say every year that I'm not going to watch it but we always end up getting addicted as well!!

Fiona


----------



## MISSY97

Congratulations Dahlia on your bfp, fantastic news......

Tedette wonderful news about your scan really settles your mind, did they change your dates from what you thought

Welcome to the newbies hope this site is good help you yous for your tx's....

Good Luck to all testing tomorrow....

Hi to everyone else hope everyone is well

Missy xx


----------



## tedette

Hi Missy,

They only changed it by one day, to the 21st January.  I don't really know why they changed it but I won't argue!! 



Tedette


----------



## weeza82

Nearly home time!!! 

Jofi, Galaxygirl and Fabulous, I will be thinking about you all tonight and tomorrow morning      I hope all your dreams come true


----------



## blue ribbon

a big congrats to you Dahlai and dh on your     
also good luck to all the girls testing tommorrow.
will be tuning in tonight to watch BB. I am addicted to it


----------



## EmerG

Hi Fiona, the spray I'm on is Suprecur. Its just delightful the lovely taste of it going down the back for the throat after spraying I must say!

Can I ask you girls something - my EC at RFC is due to be Monday 16th June - all being well should I expect to have my ET on the Wednesday or Thursday of that week, or might it be the Friday? I have booked that week off work and had thought that I would be able to go back to work on Monday 23rd and work through the rest of the 2ww. Would that be ok or would I need more time off do you think?


----------



## Fionab

Good luck to Jofi, Galaxygirl and Fabulous for testing tomorrow.

Emer, did you have to sniff 2 or 4 times every day?  The ET was always on day 2 but I think RFC seem to be leaving longer between EC and ET now which is good.  On my first EC, I was really sore for 2 weeks afterwards but the next time it wasn't sore at all, so you can never tell exactly how long you need.  
Fiona


----------



## jofi

dahlia, well done x


----------



## Dahlia

Many thanks again   

JoFi,Galaxygirl,Fabulous,LoopyOne      

Dahlia x


----------



## emak

Evening girls,hope u are all well.
Well after yesterdays slightly disappointing shopping exhibition i FINALLY managed to get some new cushions have been looking for ages and got them in tk max.Cant believe that i didnt try there ages ago,its only a 10 min walk from the house and there was me going all the way to Belfast  .So after i got the cushions i was able to start getting all the nice wee nick nacks to add a wee bit of colour to the room,so i have now been told by DH that im to buy NO more .MEN!!!

Cant wait to the start of Big brother i am always hooked.........not too happy that it is clashing with hereos but i aint gonna miss the first night to see what kind of nutters they have lined up this year.

For you girls testing tomorrow i have everything crossed for you.Everytime i read about a bfp  or the other one(wont even say it) on FF i tell dh as if its someone we both know i think that just shows how much we all get from this site and how much we feel each others joy/sorrow cause we are all in the same boat.
2WW girls try and post  tomorrow when you know ,have a good feeling bout this week so lets hope that Dahlias BFP is the first of many. 

Maryc nice to see you back(even if its only part time)LOL .  Hows the bump coming on
Catch up with u all later i have my work clothes to iron  
Emma


----------



## alley73

thanks for the warm welcome ladies, big congrats to dahlia well done you, good luck for all testing tomorrow.                                  cant wait for big brother , i can kiss good-bye to summer nights,  yes i am an addict, my dh hates it , but  i dont care bring on the nutters                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      alley xoxo


----------



## alley73

oops meant to say AS for big brother


----------



## betty-77

Congratulations Dahlia, brilliant news you and dh must be thrilled to bits   

Tedette you must be soooooo excited, can't imagine the feeling you must get when you hear that wee heart beat for the 1st time!!

for the rest of the girls testing tomorrow i hope your dreams come true   

hi to everyone, big bro about to start - yippee

betty xoxo


----------



## EmerG

good luck to all the girls testing tomorrow xxx


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi to all of the newbies!!  You are very, very welcome!

Dahlia - many, many congratluations babe.  You've earned it!!!!  

Jofi, Galaxy Girl, Fabulous and Loopy - wishing you all the luck in the world!!!

Anita
xx


----------



## Annie70

OMG, Dahlia - that's great news!!  A happy, healthy remaining eight months to you!!             
I definitely understand the testing early thing - dh wasn't here so it was hard to resist.

Tedette - glad to hear that all is well. Hope it's a big weight off your mind seeing the wee heartbeat? Sorry about the missed twin but, at least you know if you have any spotting. 

Missy - I am hoping that you'll say that your scan relaxed you as I really want to be more zen about being pg. Did your rash go?  

This is a short one as I am literally up to my eyes with boxes but all my thoughts with you tomorrow Jofi, fabulous, LoopyOne and galaxy girl. Special big hug to galaxy girl and hope this is your cycle!  

And Emak, we'll be rooting for you too when your time comes - glad to hear that the shots are going well


----------



## shaz2

hey guys,

first a big hello to  all newcomers....

dahila a bigggggggg  congrats....    ,

well anyone watch big brother??...i love it...i think this years is gonna be brilliant...

hows everyone doing??...good luck to all those testing de marra...xxx


----------



## galaxy girl

Girls even though test didn't appear to work at all at first. It's a BFN.Gutted.


----------



## Trishy

Galaxy - I wanted to come on first thing to see how you are and I am so so sorry to see it's a BFN.  I know how you feel and just take whatever time you need and do whatever you need to, to help you get through the next few days.  I know it is hard to even see tomorrow at this stage but things will start to look brighter eventually.  In the meantime look after yourself and take time out for you and DH.

Thinking of you lots and again I am gutted for you


----------



## crazykate

Galaxy Girl hun, I'm so sorry for your news   we're all here for you pet...


----------



## crazykate

Have I posted before Weeza this morning...........


----------



## fabulous

just want to let everyone know i got a   this morning!!! me and dh r so happy! our   have finally been answered after a long seven years of ttc...

galaxy girl: so sorry to hear yr sad news and just want to say keep believing...x


----------



## pink tulip

Congratulations to Fabulous!   That is wonderful news and I am sure you are overjoyed           

Galaxy - All I can say is I know what you are going through right now and it is not a nice feeling. There is nothing anyone can say to make you feel better. All your dreams in pieces with one pee.  I am so sorry it didn't work this time for you but I promise that within 2 weeks you will be feeling happier again and getting back to putting your next plans in place. You know we are all here to support you you 

Love Pink Tulip xxxx


----------



## crazykate

Wooooooohoooooo Fabulous news fabulous   many many congratulations to you and DH I'm sure your both on


----------



## EmerG

Fabulous, what fabulous news (?!), congratulations to you and your dh.

Galaxy girl I am so sorry   , look after yourself and your dh xx


----------



## tedette

Galaxy girl,

I am so sorry TX didn't work for you this time.  It will in the future - keep positive and take it easy. 

Fabulous,

That is FABULOUS!!!  Congrats!   



Tedette


----------



## emak

FABULOUS congratulations
           

Galaxy girl gutted for you   as the other girls have said just take sometime to try and get over your loss and look to the furture as you will be a mummy some day soon.


----------



## holly01

Galaxygirl i am sooo sorri for u and DH at this sad time,i really hoped this was ure time after all u have been through    ,i know how sad u must be feeling right now so let the tears and anger flow and give ureself time to grieve...IF sucks!

Daliha and Fabulous delighted for u both so glad we have had such positive posts this last while as it gives the rest of us HOPE and FAITH to keep up the struggle as it aint easy..........
best wishes to u both  over the nxt 8mths


----------



## Gemma J10

Fabulous congratulation and good luck for the future.

Galaxy girl I am so sorry and understand how you are feeling, take care of yourself.

Gemma


----------



## weeza82

Whoo, at last. I hate being late to a party   had a client meeting all morning. I logged onto see what news on the board but didn't have time to reply to now. 

Fabulous by name, fabulous news by nature, have a healthy 8 months   

Galaxygirl, I am so sorry to read your post   hugest hugs to your DH and you


----------



## fabulous

thanx everyone we r so excited!!!  we are keepin our gud news just between family for now until we get our scan!  dh is in shock! we r so happy that it wrked for us 1st time, one hurdle over and more to come! u girls have been fantastic  u have given me some great advice and have got me thru this 2ww, it really has been a struggle but u all have made me feel more positive and also that im not on my own, as u all have yr own experiences to share! oh i cant wait to get my wee ticker countdown now! can someone let me know how i can get one please??


----------



## tedette

Hi there,

I got my ticker here:

www.lilypie.com



/links


----------



## fabulous

thanks tedette  how r u today?


----------



## Cate1976

Galaxy Girl:      to you and your DH. So sorry to hear tx wasn't succesful

Fabulous:  to you and your DH.

I'm doing ok. 3 weeks today and DH and I are off to Summer Madness. So looking forward to it.


----------



## Fionab

Galaxy girl, I'm really sorry to hear it was a BFN.      Take your own time to get over this before you decide what to do next.

Fabulous, congraulations on your BFP 

Fiona


----------



## Annie70

Oh, Galaxy girl - wish it wasn't a BFN for you! I'm devastated for you.   A big, big cyberhug from me    

And, fabulous, glad to hear that you had positive news after all this time. Congrats!!


It's so horrible to hear both good and bad news on the same day - wish there were enough BFPs to do all of us.  We all deserve them!


----------



## Dahlia

So sorry to read this Galaxy girl             

Dahlia x


----------



## Dahlia

Fabulous-many congratulations !! 

Many thanks again everyone for all your congrats and pms   much appreciated    

Dahlia x


----------



## crazykate

I emailed Dr. Williamson at the beginning of the week regarding a review appointment.  She has replied asking me to send in DH's SA from Origin and she will put us on the "relevant list" and arrange a review appt.  wooooohooooo I think!


----------



## Dahlia

Great news Kate- hope you get started soon


----------



## crazykate

Thanx Dahlia - feel like I've been given a million pounds..........shopping trip anyone


----------



## Annie70

Go for your shopping trip this weekend, CrazyKate - that's great news for you! 

Dahlia - I just noticed that you're the same age as me so double congrats to you. Great to see other women our age getting pg! Yeah!


----------



## galaxy girl

thanks for kind messages everyone. I'm feeling as well as can be expected. DH took me to Carlingford for the day and we had a lovely lunch and planned what to do for the summer to take our mind off everything ( it's going to be getting the garden sorted). Wanted to get out of the house before people came round offering sympathy - didn't want to see anyone. 

Congrats Fab and Dahlia.


----------



## glitter girl

So sorry Galaxy Girl,  Dont know what else to say except that youre very brave and that youre in my thoughts and prayers  .

Congrats to Dahlia and to Fabulous, delighted for you both  d 

Well girls I have my first consultation on monday with Origin, im both excited and scared at the same time,   that it will be my turn soon for some good news, I know there are so many hurdles I have to get over first, so one step at a time.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Lesley08

Galaxy girl - so sorry honey.

Fionab - we will be there for 5 days although Im sort of in a panic in case I have miscalculated the dates for ET!! I reckon if the eggs are collected on 27 then ET will be 30 or 1 Nov so we arrive on 29 and are leaving on 2 Nov!!Its tight but I dont want to leave my DD for too long she is a real wee worry bunny and hates being away from us.  On the big brother issue - I hate it - but last year watched it with the aforementioned DD and got fully addicted!!!No doubt the same is on the cards!


Fabulous - congratulations can imagine you and DH are walking on air.


Hope everyone is planning a good weekend
Lesley xxx


----------



## jofi

evening all, sadly this wasn't meant to be for us. 
Sorry for posting so late, I know you guys were rooting for me and wondering if I had news. I had tested negative first thing but was still hanging onto a little hope until the af lady sang. Well now there is no doubt on that score.
Thank you everyone for all your support.


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girls

Annie scan went well did relax me, everything is fine and dates are exactly the same...... You seen the fingers, toes and it looked like he or she was waving at us, it is lovely to see...... Next scan at 23 weeks.... Long wait....

The rash is starting to die thank goodness, still there but alot milder not pulling my hair out like i was..... I found cold showers and baby powders seemed to dry up the red blotchy patches... Really Really cold but i will try anything that works.. Was back at docs today about it and he is happy that it is starting to die down....

Are you not stressed with moving and being pregnant too??....

Galaxy girl so sorry for your news, hope you are ok??

Fabulous that is fantastic news well done and good luck....

Jofi so sorry for your news too, hope you are holding up ok

Hi to everyone else

Missy xx


----------



## alley73

hi ladies , jofi and galaxy girl  biggest hugs to you both so sorry for your sad news.  fabulous congrats to you well done delighted for you.  im a bit down to-day a girl in work said "is it not near time you had another one ,after all youre not getting any younger , after all an only child is a lonely child" i didnt know what to say i wanted to have a right rant at her, then thought no be calm , and just told her it was out of my hands and baby number two was hopefully going to be in a test -tube some-day, ooh she couldnt wait to get away.                                                                                                                                                                                                                          alley xoxo


----------



## MISSY97

Good on you alley.... 

Missy xx


----------



## shaz2

hey guys,

GALAXY an JOFIA, Im so so sorry you's didnt get the right result this time....    , i really do feel for use both and ur DH, It takes time to get through this....but u will get there, some days will be worse than others but u just have to remember for all those low sad days there will be good days ahead....take care of yourselfs.......xxxx


----------



## shaz2

A big congrats to DAHLIA an FABULOUS....WELL DONE.........


----------



## emak

Jofi so sorry to read your news,you and dh must be totally gutted.You really have been through alot ,no words will ever be right at a time like this.


----------



## Dahlia

JoFi- have been thinking about you, so sorry to read this       

Dahlia x


----------



## shoppingqueen

PM for u Jofi

S

xx


----------



## tedette

Hi Jofi,

I am so sorry to hear your news. 

Tedette


----------



## Fionab

Kate, glad to hear that you are going to get on the list soon

Glitter girl, good luck for appointment at Origin 

Jofi, so sorry to hear about your BFN 

Missy, glad scan went well

Fiona


----------



## Cate1976

Jofi:      to you and your DH. Take time out to recover from this news.


----------



## crazykate

PM for you Jofi


----------



## betty-77

Galaxy Girl & Jofi, i am so sorry to hear this has not worked out for you.  it's impossible to come up with any words of comfort.  all i can say is be strong, take as much time as you need to deal with this loss and when you are ready hopefully you will soon get back to this journey.  you deserve to have children as do the rest of us girls and dh's having to go through this, when it happens it will be perfect and we all have to take comfort in that.    

Fabulous, i am so happy for you and dh.  it is so good to hear the success of all this tx. i know it gives me hope and strength to stay positive.  please keep us posted!!   

Loopy, i'm not sure but i think you are testing soon? if so   this is your time.  good luck

hi to everyone else, can't remember who's at what stage without going back over the last couple days again !!  hope your all well and had a lovely weekend.

Betty xoxo


----------



## fabulous

hey everyone! thanks for all the congrats..I have my first scan in rfc in 3 wks time, which will be exciting   dh is still in a daze he says he cant think of anything else, he took me out for lunch today, when i got home i was exhausted! didnt realise havin a bite to eat wud be so exhausting 
came home and fell asleep for 2 hours 
dh had to go to the shop yesterday too for rennies as i had heartburn, also have it today!  but these r all part and parcel of pregnancy and i wudnt change it for the world!! hope u r all havin a nice wkend..im bak to wrk tomoro after a few wks off


----------



## yellazippy

Hi All, Just been catching up with everyones news

Galaxy & Jofi major  for you both and your DH`s 

Impossible to know what to say except there`s alot of love and understanding on this board and i hope you can draw both comfort and strength from that

The pendulum swings both ways which is hard as i want to pass on my congrats to Dahlia & Fabulous  

We have our review appointment on Thursday at RFC and i have a driving test on Monday so my stess levels are on the up 

Yella


----------



## EmerG

hi ladies where is everyone today?!!!!! Weeza?    

Hope everyone had a good weekend, Galaxy Girl and Jofi hope you and your DHs had some time together just looking after each other xx Fabulous that's horrible that you have to go back to work today hope it goes OK. 

I had a scan this morning at RFC just to see if the stimming was working and all seems to be doing what it is supposed to be at this stage, which is great news and a relief for DH and I, I don't think we realised how tense we were about it until we came out. Although when I was lying on the bed all I could think of was Anita's comment a few weeks ago about the doctor shining a torchlight on the fandango, which seemed to lighten things slightly. Not that I even got to see a doctor, as it was a nurse who did the scan. But all good anyway. I'm back on Friday for another one then off all next week for EC & ET etc all being well. Just need to get through this week first!!

Come back everyone!!


----------



## yellazippy

Heh Emer, Glad things went well for you this morning 

As its only you and me so far this morning can i pick your brains??

What is stimming and what stage are you at in your process are you ivf?

All new to me trying to pick up what i can before thursdays appointment

Yella


----------



## EmerG

hi yellazippy, I'm doing icsi, which is pretty much the same as ivf except that at the stage where they put the egg and sperm together in the lab they actually inject the individual sperms into the eggs, but apart from that the process is the same. 

Stimming is the part of the process where you take certain drugs (mine are by injection, I think they all are for this stage actually), which effectively stimulate your ovaries to produce lots of follicles with a view to producing lots of eggs . I've been on the stiming injections for 6 days now and I will continue to take them until this weekend and all being well I will be in RFC on Monday to have my eggs removed and then they will be fertilised and put back in if all goes well on Wednesday or Thursday next week. 

Is it your first appointment at RFC on Thursday? Have you had any inital tests done? Our first appointment at RFC last summer went well and they gave us loads of information and put us on the waiting list, but I think that this was because we had already had all of the tests done privately before we went there so they didn't have to start from scratch with us.


----------



## weeza82

Hello hello hello, 

Hope everybody had a nice weekend wasn't the weather fab! Only getting to post now as I have been flat out all morning and will be all week   

Glittergirl, hope your appt in Origin goes well today. 

Jofi, so sorry to hear your news      

crazykate, excellent news, did you go on a wee shopping spree afterwards? 

Galaxygirl, how are you? Hope you got through the weekend ok   

Missy good to hear the rash is cooling down, it must have been sheer frustrating agony having it for so long  

Alley get you!!! I like your style  

Loopy how is the 2ww going? 

Yella hope all goes well for RFC on Thurs and driving test!!!

Emer glad the scan was good, LOL at you thinking fandango!!! I now have Bohemian Rhapsody going round my head "Scaramouche, Scaramouche, will you do the fandango?" Sounds like something you could say to your DH if you were full, in a vain attempt at dirty talk   

Dahlia and Fabulous, how was your first weekend pg!?

Boke, someone is eating a banana in a cubicle near me. I hate bananas and the smell of them   I hate people eating their lunch at their desks cos the office stinks to high heaven all afternoon then   

Janners, has your sis had the babe yet? Bound to have by now!!

Anyhoo, hi to everyone else, Emak, Tedette, Cate, SQ, Betty, Shaz, Lesley and everyone else   

We had a nice quiet weekend, worked in the garden, had a bbq at a mates house on Sat night, watched my niece throw a terrific strop at her dad at the thought of being left at our house while he went to work, batted off digs (as subtle as a hugely unsubtle thing) from all the ILs about having kids (MIL actually told his auntie and uncle we were practicing! WTF was that about? Needless to say they don't know our situation) and chilled at home. Nice


----------



## glitter girl

Hi all,

Just to let yous know that our consultation today with Origin went well. They have recommended that we go for icsi, which was a bit of a shock as I was told ivf by the RFC, but there you have it, they are the experts and im not arguing with them. The nurse did explain that both treatments are quite similar.

Was in Origin for over 3 hours, the paperwork was endless. They had to try 7 attempts before they could get any blood out of me, by which stage I was practically passing out, eventually got some out of my hand. Of course d.ps was sucessful at the first attempt, men eh, they get it so easy, lol. 

Apart from feeling a bit weak, im really excited as we are hoping to start the treatment next month, please God  .

Just wondering if theres anyone else at the same stage?

Hi to all the girls from the Craigavon support group, I really enjoyed that last meeting and I look forward to the next one.

Glitter Girl xxx


----------



## weeza82

Glittergirl glad all went well today, I suppose at least with ICSI, you know the sperm and the egg have definitely "met"   Was there many at the meeting in Craigavon? Who all went from here? I am so raging I missed it (darned music lessons) so I really want to go to the next one.


----------



## glitter girl

Weeza, thats true about icsi, good way of looking at it.

There was myself and pink tulip from on here at the meeting, i dont think any of the other girls were, but we gave them the web address so they may have joined since? It was really good to hear other peoples experiences, i learned a lot from it. Its a pity you couldnt make it, but sure theres always next time.


----------



## Fionab

Yella, good luck for your appointment on Thursday at RFC and I hope your driving test went well today (or is it next Monday) 

Emer, glad to hear your scan went well.

Glitter girl, we are just about to start d/regging for ICSI tomorrow so we will cycling around the same time.  When is the next Craigavon meeting?

We got our drugs from RFC today so I'll have to get used to Suprecur instead of Synarel, but at least we can look forward to our new cycle.  This is our NHS cycle so it almost felt like we were stealing the drugs from pharmacy rather than having to get the usual bankers draft to pay for them.

Hi to everyone
Fiona


----------



## puddles

Hi I'm puddles

I was at the last craigavon group meeting last wed.  The next meeting is on 2nd July 7.30pm.  The new woman Fiona was there, and there were 6 of us turned up.  Don't know what the topic is yet, she is trying to get a speaker or something


----------



## glitter girl

Fiona B, glad to hear i wont be on my own, although im not sure if it will be july or aug i will be starting, they said it will depend on how busy they are, ideally i would like it to be july, but theres no guarantees. Have to wait to get my day 2 bloods done first.

Welcome puddles! Im trying to work out which girl you were from the meeting, i will get back 2 u on that one when ive had a wee think, lol.

Its very quiet on here 2nite, whats happening that i dont know about??

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## emak

Hi girls ,hope you are all well .
How did the weekend go Mines was very uneventful i was working   

Glitter girl u lucky duck getting to start tx  next month, hopefully we should start to see a new wave of BFP.    

Welcome puddles hope we can all be of some support to ya mrs. 

Emerg thats great that the meds are doing there job!!! Not long now babe.

Fionab starting today good luck with it all.

Loopy one how many more sleeps is it til test day Do you think you will be able to wait?

Hi to all the rest of you girls ,im just gonna go to bed i can hardly keep my eyes open as i sit here typing so i will catch up with you later on.
E  xx


----------



## wee emma

Hallo Ladies, Just a wee message to say thankyou all for your support over the past few months. Unfortunatley my last go of IUI has failed  

Don't know what we're going to do next.

wishing you all, all the luck in the world.


----------



## yellazippy

Emmaelizabeth  So sorry to hear things haven`t worked out for you   sending you & DH   Keep your chin up girl  

Glitter  Glad to hear all went well with Origin  We hope to have our first attempt with them in the next few months, once we get ourselves firmly on the RFC waiting list 

Fionab  Thanks!!! Yes RFC review this thursday driving test next monday 

Puddles Hi and a big welcome another newbie!!! 

Emerg  Very imformitive many thanks  Had all initial tests done so hope to jump onto the waiting list now

Weeza  Thanks for your good wishes i`m freaking about the driving test but fingers crossed 

Loopy  Thinking of you 2ww   

Hi to all hope your having a good day

Yella


----------



## jofi

sorry to hear your news emmaelizabeth, if you are anything like me you will want to know what plan b is. Your consultant may well recommend ivf. Do you have an appointment soon? Don't worry there are things to try yet. 
Loopy ? how are ya ?


----------



## jofi

Loopy spotting at this stage would be a very positive sign. Implantation occurs 5-12 dpo.  
It's too early and highly unlikely to be af starting. Hang in there.


----------



## crazykate

Hiya girls

Emmaelizabeth - big hugs hun sorry it didn't work out for you.......good luck for whatever your next step might be! We're all here for you.

Well Jofi how's it going with ya Mrs?

Finally have received a review appointment for RFC for 21st July!


----------



## pink tulip

Hi there everyone!

Just thought I would drop in to see how you're all doing....

Welcome to the site Puddles....I hope you get as much out of here as I have 

Glitter Girl - delighted to hear that you got out of Origin alive....sounds like the nerves made your veins go into hiding  Don't worry about the ICSI bit....at least it gives you the very best chance of pregnancy. I should hopefully be starting around the same time as you. I have my review appt on 19th June in Origin. Then they will tell me when I can start my 2nd ICSI.....oh god the thought of it 

Well, I'm off on my trip to Madeira tomorrow night and really looking forward to it. It's an incentive prize I won with work....all expenses paid with partner. There'll be a big group of us from my company. Check out the hotel we are staying in 
http://www.reidspalace.com/web/omad/reids_palace.jsp

It looks amazing - I can't wait. As you can imagine there is alot of trying on of clothes, trying to decide what to wear, buying loadsa toiletries I can't afford etc etc. Don't you just love it 

off to my spin class this evening...trying to shift a few of the pounds i built up during my ICSI/lazy phase 

Love PT x


----------



## crazykate

Hello Puddles - sorry I forgot to put you on my post earlier  

GlitterGirl - I've just spoken to Origin I have a planning appt. on 19th June and ET on 24th July.

PT I see you are there too on 19th I'm there at 11.30am! - Have a great holiday hun!


----------



## glitter girl

Crazykate, pink tulip, thats great news about 19 june.

Im not sure yet when i will be starting, all i know is my next af is due around 21 june, and they told me to ring then, and they will see what dates they have available. I would love it if i were starting shortly after yous ,. Its strange in a way as this is the first time i can remember ever willing my af to appear . 

Puddles, how u keeping? I think i have now sussed out which girl you are from last weeks meeting, will check with you at next meeting .

Is anyone sick of the football yet? I know its early days but im fed up with it already, its going to be a long summer  

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Krystal

Hi glitter girl

I'm glad your initial consultation with Origin went well.  Just wanted to say I think myself & DH would be at around the same stage as you with tx at Origin.  I'm just waiting to get AMH test done this week - apparently this will give some indication as to whether I'm at high risk of developing OHSS from stimms, as I have PCOS - & we're hoping to get started next month too .  Lol about the blood test  , I had the same problem & they had to take it from my hand - of course my DH got his done first time too - they have it soooo easy!!  We've been advised that ICSI is our only real option also, which is funny really since we went to Origin expecting to start with IUI as this was what our gynae recommended - but as you say, they're the experts, & we're happy to go along with whatever gives us the best chance.  Hope you get to start your tx soon.

I was wondering how other people are finding having to take time off work for the appointments - I keep having dreams (well nightmares really!!) about getting sacked for taking too much time off sick.  Needless to say, my darling boss isn't the most understanding of people .

Emmaelizabeth - I'm so sorry the IUI didn't work out for you.  Like Jofi says, its certainly worth checking if there are any other options open to you.  I really hope you find your answer   

Loopy - best of luck for test day... keeping fingers crossed for ya.  Yellazippy - good luck with driving test, I'm sure you'll fly through it   

PT - hope you & partner have a great time on your hols.... think I need to get me a new job - the only 'incentives' I ever get from work are bottles of booze.  That's a fantastic prize!!

Welcome Puddles.  

Evening to everyone else - hope you're all keeping well

Krystal xx


----------



## fabulous

hey everyone!  loopyone::yes everything is fabulous with me..   im starting to get more preg symptoms this wk, strawberry petit filous yoghurts made me gag when i smelt them, i had to be sick twice, it was a very strange feeling..the girls at wrk are wondering what is wrong with me as i am exhausted all the time, but i keep tellin them i think im takin the flu  wud love to tell them the truth but feel its too early just yet..still  for everyone on here to get the news they want..


----------



## betty-77

hello,

gosh isn't it quiet around here recently!  hope everyone is keeping well.

has anyone heard from Mrs AB recently? if your watching in, hope you are keeping well  

emmaelizabeth, so sorry to here your news   

hi puddles, welcome to the site  

Krystal you should check if your company has any policies to protect you from needing time off for tx and appointments.  i know my company are supportive in that they will allow time off for ivf but it has to be unpaid!! i'm dreading when my turn comes around because i will defo not be able to afford that!!  i have taken holidays for most of my appointments because i usually end up crying before during and after them   if i didn't want the whole day off i would be allowed reasonable time for doctors and hospital general appointments.

very pleased with myself as i lost 4.5lbs in weight watchers tonight   

can't remember by now what everyone else is at so i'll have to leave it there!

betty xoxo


----------



## emak

Hi girls

Crazy kate great news about your review with the rfc ,would this be ur nhs go?What u gonna do about orgin Either way at least the ball is rolling for u . 

Glitter girl im with you regarding the footie.........no corrie last night ,the cheek of them.LOL. Roll on AF.

Krystal ,all the appointments are a pain ,i have been lucky enough that most of mine have fallen on my off days .......so far!! I think that around ec time there does be quite a few to see how things are going. i see ur with orgin ,at least there is no waiting about for years with them. 

PT you lucky thing going on hols ,just what the doctor ordered me thinks.Have a wonderful time ,the resort looks beautiful.Just think in 24 hrs you could be sipping cocktails by the sea.Pure bliss.

Emmaelizabeth so sorry things havent worked out this time as one of the other ladies has said there is other options you can try.Sending u and dh     

OMG while doing this post dh brother has phoned to say that his wife is pg.Bloody hell i dont know how much more of this i can take thats their 2nd their baba is only 10 months!!! Im sitting ere typing with tears in my eyes.....how stupid am i.I am pleased for them of course,but it just adds to my pain........i think i can only say that to you girls as im sure you will understand how im feeling. 
Im gonna go for now,catch up later.
Hi to all you other girlies hope u are all having a good day.
Emma xx


----------



## betty-77

hey emak hope your o.k    

just remember you are better to deal with your emotions when you need to rather than bottle things up.  it's so hard to hear of pg's at best of times but when its family it can seem so much harder as its so close to home.  be positive and think that you could be pg together if your successful 1st time round! 

betty xoxo


----------



## shaz2

hey emma,

, jus for u........i no how u feel i found out on christams day my sister in law (who hated kids), was pregnant...... , she had only come off the pill the month before an was pregnant the next......it hurt me so bad...so now how u feel....


----------



## galaxy girl

Hi all. just thought I'd check in to let you know I'm still here. Second day back at work today. Still feel very unsettled and weird. 

PT your review is 19th and I think I am 2 weeks behind you. Hmm Dh and I were planning to go away the week of the 30th June. Which could be my review appt time going by your dates. Bum. When did you get the review letter - how much notice was there?

Support group sounds good - I will def. go next month. Haven't been in a while. Last meeting was a stork belfast one. 

Emma elizabeth . sorry to hear your news. IUI not working  is horrible. I think I felt worse with it than with the IVF failure. Or maybe I'm still in shock.


----------



## pink tulip

Galaxy - As I had my first treatment at the RFC, I just rang up Origin to say I wanted to have next tx with them.....they sent me out an appt straight away for my review to just go over how my tx had gone. I actually had to push it forward as the first date they sent me wasn't suitable. In any case I was in no hurry as I have to have a couple of AFs before I can get started again.....not to mention a bit of a break from an emotional point of view. Nobody could have prepared me for the emotional hell of a BFN......I was all prepared for the side effects of the drugs etc which turned out to be the really easy bit!
Let's hope this time is different....

Trishy, Anita, Berta if you're looking in I hope you're doing well.....missing your chat 

Love PT x


----------



## Fionab

welcome puddles 

Emak, poor you working all weekend

Emmaelizabeth, sorry to hear that your IUI didn't work.  Do you have a follow up appointment with RFC?

Kate, glad to hear that you have a date for your review.

Pink tulip, the hotel looks amazing.  The biggest prize we ever get at work is a bottle of wine!

Krystal, some of the scans in the RFC are at 7:45 or 8:00am so they aren't too bad to work around.  Can you say that they are gynae appointments and work the time up?  

Fabulous, glad that things are going well.

Galaxy girl, you can always phone the RFC and ask when your appointment is.  We received our letter on Saturday saying we had an appointment on Monday morning, so it was mad rearranging of work.

Hi to everyone else
Fiona


----------



## Mrs AB

Evening ladies

Just thought I'd put in an appearance!

PT - I thought you were already on holiday!! I've obviously gotten my dates mixed up! I hope you have a really lovely time! Can't wait to hear all about it when you come back! Miss you already!!

Kate - glad to see that things are moving in the right direction with RFC.

Girls - remember I bought a dress for a wedding I'm going to in July and then returned it? Well, I bought the replacement last week - check it out.............I absolutely love it.....................bought a scorching pink flower to put in my hair and DH said I look like a 'hawaiian girl'!!! lol

http://www.monsoon.co.uk/invt/35201047

Those of you who know me well - will know that I lurve Interior Design and for those of you who don't know me well................erm, I lurve Interior Design! lol Well, Pure Home - a NI Homes magazine is going to do a feature on my living room!!!!! It's called 'My Favourite Room' and they're gonna take some pics and it'll be in their Winter edition. And get this, in their Autumn edition they're gonna print something like 'watch out for Anita's living room in the next edition'!!!! I'm soooo excited and petrified at the same time!!!!

I'm back to work tomorrow - dreading it.....................roll on Friday................

A

/links


----------



## shaz2

Mrs AB, i love yer dress....its stunning.... , HI to everyone hope use r all doing ok. havent been on much due to exams.kast one tomorrow....yeee haaaa......... 

xx

sharon


----------



## Cate1976

Welcome to Puddles. Hope you enjoy the craic on here. As well as supporting each other through tough times, we do have some fun as well.

emmaelizabeth: So sorry that IUI was unsuccesful.      to you and your DH

Emak: DH and I found out my sister is pg with #2 (due August) on Christmas Day last year. I was pleased for her but it did hurt as well. My amazing pastor gave me 2 pieces of advice last year just after the IF really hit me, the first was find something positive to focus on and the second was that I needed to find a way through it. The second was given after I'd cried on a friend's shoulder during the dedication of a baby in church. I was telling him that I was pleased for the LO's parents but I was wondering when it would be DH and I having a baby dedicated. 

Hi to everyone else. On the work situation, I've told my boss that DH and I are having IVF in the autumn and she's going to find out what the policy is for the company. It'll be interesting to see what reply I get.[color]


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone,

I hope everyone is well today Dum-de-dum-de-dum-de-dum-de-dum-de=dum=de-duuummm DUMM It's the Apprentice Final tonight   , can't wait 

Cate, let us know how you get on with work and the policy. Are things any better now with your manager?

Emmaelizabeth, sorry that IUI wasn't the trick for you  

MrsAB   loving the dress and ZOMG  your living room is going to be in Pure Homes   OMG that is soo fantastic. You will have to let us know, so I can buy it and everything!!!!! Hope it isn't too bad going back to work today 

PT enjoy your holiday, I'm sure you are ready for it!!

crazykate, yay for things moving on with RFC 

Glittergirl, glad all went well with Origin. I will now do an AF dance for you even though it's early, but I will do another one nearer the time if required   

Loopy, how is the 2ww going hun?   

Fabulous, so pleased that things are good with you

Betty, huge congrats on the weight loss any spare will power to send my direction? 

Emak    of course you are happy for your bro, but it does just highlight what's missing in your own life as well  Of course you can say these things to us without being judged  It really does hurt when people have such an easy time. I cannot imagine what that would be like, to be able to get pg at the blink of an eye  Is it your brother that lives in Australia?   I bet you are like me sitting thinking about the length of time you have been ttc while they have gotten pg, had the babe, ttc again and are now pg!  

Galaxygirl how are you doing?  

Annie, you've been quiet, how is the big move going? I hope you are all well settled now!

Puddles welcome to the group!!!!

Hi to Fiona, Jofi, Dahlia (hope you are keeping well), Missy, Shaz, Lesley, Krystal, yellazippy, Tedette, Holly and everyone else 

Can't wait till the Apprentice tonight, gonna get settled with a wee WKD blue to sup on and enjoy the show with no distractions! Who will win?


----------



## galaxy girl

I'm Ok ish Weeza. Feel wierd. empty. wierd. Trying to find lots of things to do to keep me busy both for now and the summer so i can be ready to start again Sept. Am looking forward to the apprentice final. Think it will be Claire - or maybe Lee? 

PT - ah of course you were RFC. Now I understand. I was told 6 weeks for a review appt with Origin. So supppose will just have to wait and see and hope I get more notice than the RFC gives!

Great dress Anita.


----------



## Mrs AB

Galaxy Girl - sorry to hear of your negative result.....................I know you feel very upset, angry and frustrated at the minute - which is completely understandable but this sadness will gradually lift.  I felt exactly the same a few weeks ago when I first received my negative result and whilst I'm not feeling 'better' as such, the pain is definitley not as raw.   

A


----------



## emak

Awwwwwwwwwww girls ,you all have such kind words.I am feeling ok today it was just a shock yesterday i wasnt expecting that news,i now have *2* sil pg both due within 6 weeks of each other around dec/jan.Im telling ya my tx better work later in the year or i dont know how im gonna be!! 
Wezza yes my brother lives in oz(v.impressed with ur memory) and he has2 kids ,but its dh side that all the new arrivals are coming.Enjoy ur wee drink tonite.

AB ur new dress is lovely,have a couple of weddings myself later in the summer so i must add monsoon to list along with Debs.How did u manage to get choosen for the magazine shoot and are u going to be in it also? Glad ur starting to feel i wee bit better.

Cate hope everything goes ok at work with the devil boss.LOL 

Shaz what exams are u doing??Rather u than me mrs !!  Have u rung the rfc ,i trying my best not to as i think that it was only about 2 weeks ago when i last did and im sure that i will be at the same spot so dont want to get disappointed.

Loopyone not long long......keeping everything crossed for you. 

Im working nights the next 2 ,so i think i should go back to bed to see if i can get any zzzzzzzzzzzzz's will try and check in later if i,ve time enjoy the rest of the day girls and a big hello to all the rest of you lovely chicks.
E xx


----------



## emak

BETTY forgot to say well done on the weight loss ,you really must be working hard at it,and I know how hard it is !!!


----------



## EmerG

hi girls    to Emna Elizabeth, Mrs AB, PT and Galaxy Girl, this IF business is so horrible, honestly, people who haven't been through it just don't have a clue, but hopefully the next step on all of your journeys will bring good news  

Emak, I know exactly how you feel on the pg announcements front, I think we all have at least one story to tell like yours and your Bro/SIL, and of course you can be happy for him while still being upset that you want it for yourself too, honestly I think that one of the hardest bits of the whole IF business is handling the unending pg announcements, even when its people that you love and feel happy for, its like an instinctive, reflex thing to think the negative thoughts as well as the positive ones each time it happens. And yes I agree that you probably couldn't fully explain it to anyone else except for the girls here, I have felt the same so many times as you don't want people to think that you are being horrible/jealous and even if you try to explain to them they never fully get it I think. Anyway, the moral of the story is that we're all very lucky to have each other and that's the truth of it. 

Mrs AB I'm loving that dress by the way, I was at a wedding last week and there were some girls wearing beautiful maxi-dresses, it is just gorgeous! Are you going for pink shoes/bag? I'll be looking out for you in the magazine as well, fab news!

Loopy, hope all is going well with the 2ww, I'm sure you're ready for the hills by now. 

Betty congrats on the weighloss you're an inspiration to me, I need to get my act together on that front too!. 

Weeza, I have to say I don't like any of the finalists at all for tonight (come back Raef we luuuurrrve you!), but I think Claire will probably do it though if I had my choice I'd go for Lee I think. Can't wait to see it. 

Any of the girls who have had recent tx, could you tell me if its normal by day 8 of stimming to be feeling a bit of tenderness in the lower abdomen at the sides? I had my scan on Mon morning which showed that all seemed to be going well, and yesterday and today I just have a bit of tenderness, moreseo on the right side, nearly like I would feel when coming up to ovulation in normal months. I'm sure its just the ovaries getting bigger and doing their stuff and its nothing to worry about. I'm trying not to focus on it!


----------



## tedette

Hi Emer,

Yes that sounds normal for stimming. Your poor ovaries get enlarged and swollen due to the massive amount being asked of them!  

Mine are still swollen apparently, according to the nurse who did my scan.

Hello to everyone else.

I think Alex will win the Apprentice tonight

Tedette


----------



## weeza82

Emak  big  hope you get a good sleep. I'm sure everyone here is getting to be a master at keeping a straight/congratulatory face when someone announces a pregnancy ! I hope I am, it's my worst fear that I will crumple in front of someone and take the shine of their happy news because I know when it's my turn (note when not if     ) I would be devastated if someone took my news badly ykwim? I will probably be very demanding when it's my turn and be all "Congratulate me harder, I have shed blood and tears to get here, congratulate me harder dammit!!!"    

Emer hope the tenderness isn't too bad but at least  you know this way that the stimming drugs are doing their thang!!!

My 2 pence worth on the Apprentice....... Claire is the obvious choice to win BUT the last 2 years siralan has picked the outsider bet, if you will. Everyone thought the Badger was a dead cert but he went with Michelle Dewberry (oops) and last year everyone thought it would be Christina, the irish girl but he picked Simon (   still don't understand that, but anyhoo ), so I don't think it will be Claire. But I don't know who it will be from the other 3. I like the aspect of the losing team being totally out, vay interesting. So out of Alex and Helene? Alex is being touted as a good potential, so applying my theory, it will be Helene from that team and Lee from the other team. Bet I have to eat my words tomorrow


----------



## janners1

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to stop by and say HI!!!!!!! 

I'm still in America, heading for home tomorrow....very sad about this    

My sister had her little girl and she is so gorgeous. I was there the whole way through the birth and it was amazing. My sister is an absolute trooper. 

Anyway, don't be thinking I am rude - I am not reading through the posts and replying individually because I have not seen last week's Apprentice so I don't want to know who is in the final yet!!!!! I will be home on Friday, getting into my jammies and watching both episodes with a glass of wine!! Hopefully my hubby does not let slip either!!

I'll read through the posts after I watch it


----------



## Mrs AB

Hi girls!

Glad you all like my dress - it really is different.................and yes EmerG I'm going to wear hot pink peep-toe shoes and I've already bought a sparkly pink clutch bag. 

In answer to your questions I contacted a few mags in NI and England re: doing a Readers Home feature and Pure Home wanted to do a 'My Favourite Room' feature cos they don't do Readers Homes but get this, one of the other mags has confirmed that they want to do a Readers Home feature!!!!!  World domination will be mine!!!!!!!!!  lol  I just hope my decor is good enough..........gulp..........  

A


----------



## Annie70

Just saying a quick hello before going back to watch paint dry. Just what you want to do on an afternoon of over 30 degrees. Our painter dropped out last minute so, in disgust, we decided to do it ourselves. It's so much work!!  Would have needed your help Anita!!

Nothing much to report - just trying to work, unpack and do more cleaning. Trying to watch the football too - was dragged along to see Sweden beat Greece yesterday. Anybody else watching?? Falling asleep every night exhausted. But, do love our new house so it will all be worth while. Missy, to answer your question, it _is_ a lot of work but I'm glad to be moving now and not in a few months time!

Sounds like you had a chilling time Janners - isn't it great seeing family after such a while? My sister was up for a long weekend, just left last night, and it did me the power of good seeing her again.  But, haven't seen my parents and rest of family for a year or more so really hope it works out for going back to N.I. this summer.

Sorry about the lack of personals - will catch up later!


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi strangers,well you have all been so busy.
I'm so sorry for those with the bad news.we all know how you feel here and are always available for support and hugs x o
I have my review next Thursday,it was supposed to be tom but got changed.A doctor thing I think!
When we had EC the embryologist said something like(i was doped up and wasn't concentrating)I  recommended or there has been a recommendation made that treatment stop! just like that. Anyway I asked at et and doc said to go home with theses embryos and not worry.So now they didn't stick I'm worried thats the end.Initially I wanted this to be the last but now it maybe its made me realise it cant be,we really want a child.So roll on next week.
Nothing eventfull happening,Iv had tonsillitis all last week and its reared its ugly head today again.I cant take any time of work again so I just have to give them all my germs!  Anita the dress is beautiful,your going to sparkle all daylong......gorg


----------



## blue ribbon

hi girls
just a quick hello to let u all know that today i started my injections and i have to say so far so good and i also did it myself yipeeeeee!!!!
just reading on some of the girls who are having their tx i was just wondering as i am to have my first scan on the 23rd of june and i think this is the only one as i think i am then schedule for ec on the 25th. i thought that maybe i should have had another not just the one


----------



## Fionab

Anita, that is really great about your living room being in the magazine, let us know when it is out.

Cate, I hope you get good news from your work about the IVF

Emer, yes you can get tenderness in the lower abdomen during stimms especially as you get closer to EC

Berta, good luck for appointment on Thursday 

Blue ribbon, we are only having one scan this time just before EC like you.  They said the first scan (at around day 6 of stimms) was an extra scan and it was to check that you are not over stimulating.

Hi to everyone else
Fiona


----------



## alley73

HI  ladies hope you are all well, after my eggs didnt fertilize i had my review appt ten days later with dr traub, he couldnt give me any info on why this happened {but i knew this already}, he told me to not look or read anything about ivf just to put it to the back of my mind {as if]. I asked did he think was there any way that i might get a natural BFP , oh yes was the answer music to my ears. As we are waiting piivate icsi i hope we get natural BFP as i dont think i could go on with lots more treatment, so this will be my last go, and im happy with that , then i know i gave it my all. I have a dd age 6 and if nothing else comes of this, at least i have her ... my pride and joy.                                                                                                                                                                                                                          allley xoxo


----------



## Cate1976

Just want to say that I have struggled with pg announcements.  Some have been more painful than others.  2 days before my Nieces first birthday, last October, I was sat in my pastor's office close to tears (voice cracking stage) wondering how many more friends and family are going to announce pgs and have LO's before DH and I.  I'd just been told by RFC that review wouldn't be till end Jan/beg Feb and waiitng list was 12-18 months.  As it turned out, review was 20th Feb and wait is much shorter due to being in Western area.  I've found being honest has worked, saying to Mum's to be that I'm pleased for them but wish I could be among them.  They've all been really understanding which has made it easier.

Work situation is that boss hasn't moaned at me since the last time which was 6 weeks or more ago.  Hope to find out IVF policy on Friday when I'm in work.


----------



## holly01

hi everyone,gosh its quiet this while....hope everyones doing ok  
well we had our 3rd omagh meeting last nite and it was great craic,really glad we have this group in our local area and its grt to catch up with everyones story and have friends who are unfortunatly in the same oul boat but at least its our time to feel 'normal' among friends who know how we are feeling.
we had the fertility counsellor there and she gave an informative chat which was really good and gave us food for thought.....
personally the meeting for me yday was a life line as i had a really tough few days and could feel the stress building up in me head to the point that i was about to break down in tears ,a few things eg.new baby in a house i work in each morning and the new mum keeps saying 'oh that will make u broody  !!  and our upcoming IVF everyone thinks that 'oh u are now having ivf thats ALL ure problems solved!!'i really felt like screaming yday but the wee chat at the meeting cleared me head and its ok i now realise i am normal and have to deal with these isues and family do think thats the right thing to say to me but as WE all know its sooo not just a matter of ivf and wing wang bam thank u mam...unfortunatly  
if there is anyone in the tyrone area and would like to come along to our next one we hope to have it in september,and we would love some more couples to come along and join our mad bunch of IF mates,we are really friendly honest....................and we have nice bikkies    
catch ye all l8r ladies
p.s wow to u anita havin a photo shoot i'd die if anyone considered photo shootin our joint shes always up the left and we havnt even any kids yet...so cant be ar!ed with house work...bare necesities does us,cause when she is shinin nat a sinner darkens the door but oh aye on a sun morn after raiding the wardrobes on a sat nite l  kin for something to squeeze in2 ye'll have them all drop in to an    household    ,fair play to ye doll cant wait to see it and steal ideas!!!!


----------



## emak

OMG where is everyone today? There better not have been a big get together today and i wasnt told about it.LOL.  

Im sitting in work counting down the hrs to home time ,only another 9.5 to go  
Is anybody doing anything nice this weekend Think the weather is to be a washout   .Think i might be going to satc tomorrow night which should be fun ,if any of yous have seen it     OK 
Holy [email protected] the boss is back must go
E


----------



## Fionab

Alley, we were told the same when our eggs didn't fertilise, they couldn't give us a reason why either.  

Cate, glad to hear your work is going better

Holly, it can be hard when people think that IVF will give all the answers, as it doesn't always work and there is no reasons why it didn't work even though it has emotionally and physically drained you in the process.  Otherwise it is wonderful!!!  When do you start d/regging?

Emak, how many hours do you work if you have 9.5 hours to go, poor you.

I have been finding suprecur harder work than synarel for d/reg as you have to take it 4 times a day and it can be hard to remember all the time.

Hi to everyone else
Fiona


----------



## Cate1976

Well meaning but insensitive comments have got me as well.  I've had 'In God's time' and 'It'll happen, be patient' from friends at church apart from 3 people who have really been brilliant, you all know who 2 of them are, the third has just been supportive and said Trust God but in a really nice way.  The former is true, the latter hmmm, easier said than done. 

Holly.  I thought the talk about the counselling service was good as well.  Some of what was said about emotions was so accurate for me.


----------



## EmerG

Good morning ladies how is everyone today? Glad the omagh meeting went well Holly and Cate, I know its just so good to talk to people on here who are going through the same things as us, so a meeting like that would probably be even better. Not sure my DH would like it though. Holly I know how you feel about those days that you feel down, I find that DH and I go through phases of being fine and then some days of feeling really down and sometimes the smallest thing triggers it. Its to be expected I think considering what we're all going through!

On a lighter note, I had my final scan at RFC this morning, with Dr Traub, who I hadn't met before and who I found to be lovely I must say. He said that all is looking excellent for EC on Monday, he didn't count the number of follicles as he said there were plenty there and no need to count them. So all is good, I'll be doing the pregnyl injection on Saturday night and in RFC for 9 on Monday for the fun and games to start. Looking forward to it, I can't believe its actually here!

have a nice day girls X


----------



## Angie Baby

Hi everyone

just back from my holiday in the algarve it was great so relaxing now back to porridge.

when i got home i had a letter from RFC to go for an appointment about my prolactin hormone level so i was well pleased that they are going to sort this out for me before i reach the top of the icis list, i am number 18, getting close.

hope everyone is well and have a great weekend


----------



## fabulous

hey everyone!  ::EmerG:: lots of    and   for monday, hope yr EC goes well for you, was reading your comment and it brought back memories when i was gettin my EC and taking my pregnyl jag...its hard to believe it was a month ago!
hope everyone else is well and ::dahlia:: i havnt seen any comments from you, hope yr keepin ok, r u havin any preg symptoms yet like me?


----------



## fabulous

Loopyone::   for u to get a      last week i had more symptoms than this week, very tired all the time, weein alot, sore back, heart burn, abdominal twinges and bloated tummy..lol (didnt relise i had so many until i wrote them here! )  but im not complaining, im so excited and the happiest me and dh have been in a long time! went back to wrk this week and told my boss i was pregnant so she has me warned not to lift anything heavy or no stretching, etc.. was a bit worried that the symptoms had become less and less so went to dr today who assured me not to worry


----------



## emak

Hi girlies its the *WEEKEND* yehaaaaaaa !!!

Loopyone i see ur gonna test tomorrow  that u get a BFP ,you were doing well to even hold out to tomorrow.Hope that u manage to get some zzzzzzzzzzzzz,s tonite just dream about the wee baba you will be holding in your arms in less than 9 months time. 

Angie glad the holiday went well ,was the weather roasting?? Actually dont tell me i will only get depressed.LOL.  It shouldnt be too long til ur called if u are no 18 ,did the rfc give u a rough estimate of when u will be at the top??

Emer you must be really pleased that you are responding to all the drugs.Good luck with ec on Monday ,is the pregnyl jab the last one you have to do?? Hope it all goes well for u hun.

Fionab in answer to ur question i work 12 hr shifts nights and dayshifts ,but only for a few more months as im soon to be made redundant in around october.I cant wait im really looking forward to starting somewhere new and learning new stuff ,have been in my present job 10 years so its defo time for a change and the shifts are really taking it out of me recently.............so roll on october.

Anybody watching big brother?? That Alex is one scary girl 
Catch ye all later .Emma


----------



## fiona.smylie

Hello everyone

I am new to all this, and I am petrified. I have been told we need IVF/ICSI not sure which one, I have gone into information overload. I am with the Royal Victoria but have been told the waiting list has increased and still increasing and as I am 40 time is not on my side (we were only added to the list in the last 4 weeks), I cried the whole way through my appointment.

Dr McFaul advised us as we have to pay anyway we should look to other places as well and so far we have come up with Jinemed Hospital in Turkey, has anyone any experience of this? Sorry if I am posting in the wrong place but I am so miserable at the moment especially as my period is due tomorrow AGAIN. I am hoping to get my bloods done on Monday and when we get the results back they will be faxed over to Turkey and then we can get our treatment underway.

Please help me I do not know what to do or where to turn to.

Thank you

FionaS


----------



## Krystal

Welcome Fiona,

I’m so sorry you are finding things tough at the moment – rest assured you’ll find a lot of support & info on this site.  I know when we were told that we would need assistance with getting pregnant, it did come as quite a shock.  It does take time to get your head around it, but as it starts to sink in you’ll just want to get on with things as quickly as possible.  I’m sorry I can’t be of any assistance re the RVH waiting list… you mentioned that you may be looking elsewhere.  Have you looked at any of the clinics in UK / Ireland (eg. Origin, Sims, ARGC etc) where you might not find the waiting lists so long.  We’re in the early stages of ICSI with Origin and they do move very quickly.  If you were thinking of going outside of the UK due to costs etc, it might be worth having a wee look at the ‘Treatment Outside the UK’ section of this site where you might get more info on that too.

Just wanted to say thanks to Betty, Emma, Fiona & Cate for their replies re getting time off work. So far I’ve been taking days off for ‘hospital appointments’ (ahemm) for each appointment.   

Angie baby - good news about your RFC appointment.  EmerG - best of luck for EC on Mon, I've got everything crossed for you.   

Blue ribbon - glad the injections are going well for you.... and you managed to do it yourself...OMG hope I'm as brave as you when I come to the injections.  I think I'll be getting DH to do em for me, & keeping my eyes firmly shut throughout!! 

Holly - had to laugh at the line about people dropping in just when the house is starting to look like a shack.  Last week DH sat there for 30 mins eating his dinner & didn't think to mention to me that he had someone coming round.....  Well of course he decided to bring them into the room where I'd just printed out the HFEA guide, and the world 'infertility' could be clearly seen in all its glory peeping out from under a book..... Needless to say, I went into hiding under the pretence of doing some house work  

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.

Krystal xx


----------



## Fionab

Emerg, good luck for EC on Monday and for Pregynl on Sunday night.  

Angie, glad to hear that you are getting your prolactin levels checked soon.

Loopy, good luck for testing tomorrow

Emak, are those 12 hour shifts not very hard going.  I would be asleep part way through!  I'm glad you are being positive about redundancy as it must have been hard for you.

FionaS, welcome to the board.   I would make sure that you have been added to NHS list – even if you signed the forms, you also need to get a letter from the RFC confirming this.  In the meantime, you can also be added onto the list for private treatment with the doctors in the RFC, although there is also a waiting list for this (around 6 months if not more).  If you wanted to go closer to home, then Origin is in Belfast or Simms in Dublin (think there might be more in Dublin as well).  I have no experience of foreign clinics but there will be information on other forums about these clinics.

Hi to everyone else
Fiona


----------



## Sue30

Hello all

I have to admit I have been a 'lurker' for a few weeks and have been following the ups and downs of successes and disappointments. So my congratulations to those who have had BFP and for those that haven't got the news they deserve - I am truly sorry.  

I haven't felt ready to post up until now as I wasn't sure what sort of treatment we were going to be getting (at the minute we have unexplained IF) but were told on Monday that we where being put on the list for IVF - I was totally shocked, I have been like a rabbit in the headlights to be honest all week. The few people that we have told have been so excited and think that it is great news and I do too, I'm just feeling a wee bit scared!! I am sure alot of you have felt this way too when told you needed treatment - I suppose I thought that they would find a problem, fix it and then everything would fall into place! I don't know anyone else who has had treatment (well no one has mentioned it) and so - anyway, I was hoping you lot could help me out with a few questions over the next couple of weeks and also hopefully help me get my head round the whole thing. The good news is that my DH and I are very relaxed about the situation and feel very positive about what lies ahead

Anyway, sorry for the rambling there - I actually feel better from actually putting this down in writing - so hopefully thats a good sign

I hope everyone has a relaxing weekend

S30


----------



## Fionab

Sue, welcome to the board .  It can be hard to get your head around the need for IVF but at least you know the best way forward.  Was it the RFC who recommended IVF or one of the local hospitals?  My advice would be to get on the NHS list as soon as you can, it can be very long depending on the board you live in.  Then you can decide if you want to do private IVF as well.

Fiona


----------



## alley73

HI ladies, yahoo its the weekend, loopy good luck for your hpt, fingers crossed for you. Girlies does any-one know how to increase fsh levels?... mine are low cant remember what exactly, any help greatly appreciated...                                                                                                                                                                                                   alley xoxo


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all

Just had to post this for all of you who know me.

We've lost our darling baby - a missed miscarriage.  If no bleeding by next wk I'm to have a ERPC.

I thought the pain of numerous failed tx's was bad but its nothing to this - I've never felt more intense pain in my life.  Why give us our dream & 6 wks to the day take it away?  Why why why?  

Have reactivated my private IVF at RFC but may go Origin this time - worth the xtra dosh to get Doc W & avoid the preg millies

Take care

Sharon
xxx


----------



## Lesley08

Shopping queen - so so sorry, there is  nothing that can helpat the minute but it will get bettter eventually, its such bad luck, my thoughts are with you.

Welcome to FionaS and Sue, Fiona - the reason Dr McFaul has recommended a foreign clinic is probably because they are sooo much cheaper than local ones. Do your research it might be worth considering. 

Hope every one else has a great wekend

Lesley xx


----------



## shaz2

shopping queen....im so so sorry for ur loss, words just cant explain it. ill be thinking of u an ur dh, take care of each other,  ,  xx


----------



## holly01

oh loopyone i am so sorry.....................
IF really really sucks and has tried and tested too many of us this week,so cruel and unfair
why?..............................................................


----------



## emak

Loopyone im so sorry to hear your news  you and dh must be gutted.We are all here for you hun.Take care.           
Emma


----------



## Fionab

Loopyone, I'm so sorry to read about your negative result.  Take time for you and DH.  I hope that you test tomorrow is different.

Fiona


----------



## Krystal

Loopyone and Shopping queen, I'm so sorry for your sad news    

Sue - welcome to the board.... I'm sure you'll find all the ladies here very supportive & helpful

K xx


----------



## betty-77

Hi everyone,

i feel really bad for everyone who has received bad news recently, it's as if i am hearing that these terrible issues are happening to my close friends.  i think the fact that i feel like this just goes to show how much support this site has got to offer.  northern ireland girls you are all truly great.    


Welcome to those who have just joined the site - or like me spent a bit of time lurking and have just started posting    


i feel myself getting a bit anxious the past few days, feeling a bit stressed again.  i've got my private appointment with Dr McFaul on Monday and i'm just   that this will be me finally on the waiting list for ivf.  i'm panicking something will go wrong, just don't know what to expect. 

have a nice weekend everyone

betty xoxo


----------



## Cate1976

Fiona S & Sue: Welcome to FF. I hope you find it as helpful and supportive as I have. As well as supporting each other, we do have some serious craic on this thread.

Loopyone: So sorry to hear you got BFN.      to you and your DH.

Shopping Queen:      and      for you and your DH.


----------



## yellazippy

Loopyone: Sorry to hear you news   today might bring you a different result

Shopping queen: Gutted for you will be thinkig of you and your DH 

Everyone else: We had our review app with DR McFaul thursday... he was great we were both impressed with his attitude and gave us all the info we asked for!!

So that is us on both the RFC waiting lists (he reckoned 7 months private & 20 months for the NHS free tx)

DP & i have talked and agreed to give ourselves these 2 tries and if it doesn`t happen to leave it at that as by the time our NHS tx comes round age will definitly be against us and it obviously not meant to be

Keeping a PMA    but also trying to be realistic 

Hope everyone having a great weekend

Yella


----------



## betty-77

Loopyone, i'm so sorry for you.     again no magic words of comfort, just try and be strong, take your time to get over this and then decide what is right for you to do next.   

yellazippy - good luck for your driving test tomorrow (?thinks thats right?)  i'm going to mcfaul tomorrow so was glad to hear you thought well of him   waiting lists are crazy though


----------



## emak

Evening girls

Loopyone im so sorry that todays test was negative, big    to u and dh.

Yellazippy glad the review went well and that you are now on the waiting lists. You know i think you are right in setting a limit to the number of tx you put yourself through ,DH and I have decided we are gonna give it 3 trys   that we wont even need 2 but as you said ye have to be realistic.I think that if i have to go a 3rd time i will be ready for the madhouse LOL and also by that stage the 'IVF fund' will be pretty much gone.So im keeping everything crossed that i wont even need to go for the 1st tx but im not holding out much hope.  Have u a driving test tomorrow 

Hey Betty hows it going? Have you got a review tomorrow with Dr mc Faul? Hope it goes well ,i hate going for all the appointments espically if i think its gonna involve a 'scan' really am gonna have to get used to them as i know there is gonna be a whole load of looking and proding at my lady bits   in the near furture.

A big welcome to Fiona s and Sue ,any questions just fire away ,i possibly wont know the answer  but im sure that one of the other gals might be able to help.

Did anybody do anything nice this weekend? Well i went over to a pals house last night with dh and a couple of other friends that we havent seen in a while ,it was great to catch up.One of the guys there lives out in Dubai has been there for about 5 years and it was great to hear all about there culture and way of life,he said that the temp is now about *40 * degrees Roasting or what and when it drops to about 20 degrees the local are all out wearing puffa jackets and shivering complaining about how cold it is.Can u believe it 20 degrees here and people are running around in bikinis. 

Gonna go im a wee bit peckish and my mind keeps wandering to the fridge.
See ya and a big hello to all the rest of you and also 'the lurkers' LOL
Emma


----------



## EmerG

Shopping queen and Loopy one, I'm so sorry to hear your news, I'll say a prayer for both of you and your DHs. Its all so unfair   

I'm in for my EC tomorrow morning, getting a bit anxious now but sure what can I do at this stage? Keep the fingers crossed for me everyone. 

Hope everyone else well 

Emer xx


----------



## galaxy girl

Emer hope tomorrow goes well.

Loopy one - so sorry to hear your news. That was me last week so know what your going through. 

Did everyones DH find fathers day hard? I know mine did. It didn't help that my brother kept going on about being a father every 2 minutes. he's 4 years younger than DH as well and they got preg and had their wee boy within the time we have been ttc.


----------



## alley73

Loopy one gutted for you , so sorry to hear your sad news.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                Emer good-luck for tomorrow,                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            Hope  every-one else is well....                                                                                                                                                                                                                  alley xoxo


----------



## Fionab

Betty, good luck for appointment tomorrow  

Emer, good luck for EC tomorrow.    There is nothing you need to do in advance, just relax (which I know is easier said than done).  Have something light to eat a while before EC - they give you tea and toast afterwards when you are lying recovering and DH is doing his bit!!

Fiona


----------



## fiona.smylie

Hi all

Sorry I don't know who everyone is but I feel for everyone who is feeling sad today for their own personal reasons and loses, I am feeling it also. The partner of one of my close friends in England texted me this afternoon to say they had a little boy during the night and although I am really happy for them it also makes me sad (now I sound selfish but I don't mean to be).

I am going back to my doctors tomorrow for my day 3 blood tests AGAIN (I have had this done 3 times now so this will be the 4th). I think I said in a earlier post we are hoping to go to Turkey for fertility treatment in August as the waiting list in the RVH is too long for me.

FionaS


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone, 

SQ I am so sorry to read your news this morning          pm for you

Loopyone sorry to hear your news as well        

Emer good luck    for EC today

Yellazippy good luck for the driving test  

Weeza


----------



## Dahlia

Hi girls, 

hope you all has nice weekend.

Emer- hope all is going well for you at the minute at EC and good luck for the Call tomorrow  

Loopy- so sorry it wasn"t better news    

SQ- thinking of you  

Hallo to all the newbies  

Good luck for the driving test Yellazippy  

Fiona- hope the DR ing going ok. 

Weeza- hope you are coping through Apprentice withdrawal symptoms  

Hallo to everyone else.   to all who found yesterday hard 

All quiet here..

Dahlia x


----------



## Angie Baby

Good mornign everyone, hope you all had a great weekend.

looking some advice on EC, do they put you to sleep for this or do you have to be awake, i dont think i could go through the pain!! this is the part that im dreading when i go for my treatment.


----------



## galaxy girl

angie - EC seems to be slightly different depending on the clinic. I'm with Origin and though i was awake I was very doped up and can't remember most of it. The royal girls seem to be given something different which makes them much more aware of whats going on. Which clinic are you with? I found it uncomfortable - but its not very painful.


----------



## Angie Baby

Hi im with the royal, i would like them just to knock me out ha ha


----------



## pink tulip

Angie Baby - I was with the Royal. They give a strong opiod drug which numbs the pain and makes you feel very relaxed and woozy. They top it up during the procedure if you need more. I really wouldn't worry about it.....I just enjoyed the dopiness of it all! Then within an hour you feel fine again, although a little crampy. I actually found the embryo transfer more painful and you don't get any drugs for it!

Good Luck x


----------



## pink tulip

Hi Girls,

Just been scanning through all the posts I've missed from over the last week......

Shopping Queen - I couldn't believe my eyes when I read your post. I am gutted for you.  It's so unfair. I hope you can find the strength to get through this awful time.

Loopy - How are you doing now? Nothing prepares you for the pain of a BFN. My heart goes out to you 

Anita - Your dress is fabulous.....but then I would expect nothing less  I bet you can't wait to wear it

Me.....
I've just arrived back from my trip to Madeira but I'm staying in Manchester for meetings with work tomorrow. So sad, stuck in ahotel room on my own....room service and my computer  However, I can't really complain because we have had the best trip ever. All the luxury of the day was laid on for us as part of the award that I won. We were with a group of 120 people and the craic was fierce! I am drunk out and deprived of sleep. The hotel was really luxurious and we did some amazing activities....spent one of the afternoons out on a catermeran boat, landed at another island where we had a bbq and swam in the sea and kayaking etc. On our way back on the boat we watched whales and dolphins jumping out of the water, racing the boat - mind-blowing! The next morning DH and I went on a helicopter trip around the island which was WOOOOOW! I thought I would be scared but it was wonderful. Our final night was gala dinner night and the theme was 1920's style so we got all glammed up and they provided lots of accessories for us. It was great. I will post some photos after I get back to NI. There were a few of us from NI that stuck together and I haven't laughed so much in a long time....just what we needed. Laughter is a great medicine. I've put on about half a stone from drinking wine and overindulging.I'm trying not to care about that because it was all worth it! Just have to get my ass in the gym this week and get it off again            

We're off to the races in Down Royal on Saturday for the summer festival and it's a big dressing up day, so I want to be feeling good by then.

That's all for now girls.....Love PT x


----------



## betty-77

hi everyone,

i had my review today and i am finally on the waiting list for ivf    
i seen dr mcfaul from his cranmore clinic, have to say he was very nice and very helpful.  he reckons 7 mths wait on private list and 12-14 on nhs.  i've got this far now i just have to find a way of keeping calm and patient for the next 7 months.  easier said than done i think!!

betty xoxo


----------



## galaxy girl

Which  Health board are you with Betty? I'm always keen to hear what the NHs w list is like!


----------



## betty-77

Hi galaxy girl,

i'm with the norhern board.  its crazy how waiting lists depend on where you live!  i don't think i'm in one of the worst areas but certainly not the quickest!!

betty xoxo


----------



## EmerG

hi ladies just a quick message to say all went well with the EC today, Dr Williamson did it for me, she is just so lovely. We got 8 eggs, which she said was great, and we spoke to the embryologist after DH did his sample and she was able to tell us that it was fine, and a definite improvement on his last one so hopefully all of the sacrifices he's been making and the vitamins I've been feeding him have had some effect. We've to call tomorrow at 10 to hear how the fertilisation has gone and all being well back in on Thursday for ET. 

Hope everyone is well, Loopyone and Shopping Queen I'm thinking about you both. Better get back to bed, I've been quite crampy and sore all day and my DH has been a bit of a hitler with the enforced rest and relaxation, so I've sneaked out of bed and onto the computer while he's engrossed in the football!

Emer X


----------



## pink tulip

Loopy - I know after failed ICSI, Origin ask for you to have 2-3 normal AF's before starting again. I'm not sure if its the same for after a MC. Maybe you could call them up for a chat and they can give you some advice


----------



## emak

Hi girls hope you all had a good Monday(or as good as a Monday can be)
Emerg brill that ec went well.Was it pain free??  that tomorrows phone call brings good news ur way.Thinking of u mrs.

Loopyone i think that the rfc makes u wait 3 months between tx ,i think i read it on ere somewhere ,but the private tx wait at the rfc is almost as bad as the nhs depending on where u live.If i had the unlimited funds think i would be going to Orgin just for the speed of things.

Betty YIPEEEE your finally on the waiting list.Dr mc Faul sounds lovely does he work out of rfc aswell.Ye never know he may be looking at my 'bits' soon .I phoned the rfc today and im now no 21  but that was after the girl on the phone told me that i wasnt even on the list !!!! Im telling ye they really are on the ball.LOL

Pink Tulip welcome back.Sounds like u had a brill time away dont worry too much about that half a stone it will soon drop when you go back to normality ie not drinking wine everynight LOL  Hey cant wait for my ec like the sound of the pain relieve.

Fionas i know how u feel with your friends pg ,i have 2 sil pg and due around xmas ,i really feel alone sometimes as ALL my friends and sil etc have babas except for me.There all chatting kids stuff and i dont really have anything to say. 

Hows the rest of you girls hope you are all well whatever stage yous are at.
Emma


----------



## Fionab

Angie, I have had 2 EC with RFC and I was awake during the whole procedure.  You feel a bit drunk and it is good as you can hear what is going and how many eggs they have got.  My first EC was sore but the second one was almost painless.  Honestly there is nothing to worry about.

Pink tulip, your trip sounds amazing.  Wish I worked for a company that gave prizes like that.

Betty, glad to hear that you are now on the IVF lists.

Emer, glad that EC went well.  Good luck for phone call tomorrow. 

Loopy one, glad you starting to feel better, it does take time.  They always advise at least 3 AF's between IVF/ICSI cycles to let your body (and your mind) recover.

Is it just me or is Suprecur harder to take than Synarel, without it running down your face!
Hi to everyone else,
Fiona


----------



## crazykate

Hi girls

Emak good news for you today    that all goes ahead as planned on Thursday sorry I wasn't round to wish you luck 

Loopy   sorry for your BFN do take time for your body and mind to heal. I feel I rushed into my last cycle and now I realise I wasn't mentally ready for it so in a way I'm glad it was cancelled as it has given me that little bit of extra time.  Did you take your driving test yet btw?

Well ladies now that our "Fandango" modelling careers seem to be well and truely underway can anyone tell me if there is a photoshoot with dildocam at RVH on the day of your review appointment?  

ooooohhh this laptop is driving me bonkers - I'm off but just wanted to see that everyone is ok!  

Kate


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone,

Emer great news on the EC and hope your phone call this morning wsa good for tomorrow   

Fiona, Suprecur is a nasal spray is it? THere is no dignified way of taking them!

Loopy, how are you keeping  ?

Betty, yay that you are now on the list hope time goes quickly now!!

PT your holiday sounds divinely decadent. Madeira sounds so lovely, isn't that where Nadia the lady-man who won BB was from? You are so lucky to work in a place so brilliant that you get big awards like that!!

Dahlia, how are you keeping? I will indeed be going cold turkey tomorrow night, the first Apprentice-less Wed! Still trying desperately not to get sucked in the vortex of doom that is BB.

Yellazippy, glad you are now on the review list and hope the driving test went well.

Janners, you back online yet? 

Morning to everyone else 

Didn't get to post much yesterday, tres busy, yaknow. Hope everyone had a good weekend. I ate like a GORB all weekend. Sat was out for lunch with friends  and gassed all afternoon, brilliant crack  Sat night out for a low-fat hen night, the official hen night was a few weeks ago and this was the local, quiet one. We were in Viscounts in Dungannon and it was sooo delish. My new fave thing: melon and grapes in a Malibu/coconut syrup  Also, ladies do not be fooled by Tequila Rose. It maybe a pretty pink, sweet tasting liquer but that is it's secret weapon. You will not thank it in the morning, believe me. So we came to Sunday night, too hungover and tired to cook so met up with my sister and BIL, also to hungover and tired to cook and went out for something to eat AGAIN . I was waiting for DH to pat me on the head and say "That'll do pig, that'll do" like Babe the film  

So, this week, I am mainly drinking water walking and lamenting the amount I ate over the weekend. And I don't have a free weekend to go camping till the twelfth weekend. GEtting withdrawal symptoms now


----------



## Angie Baby

Hi everyone

thanks for the replys about EC, its put my mind at rest!!

just another question, when you go to get your medication before treatment like the nasal spray and injections, do you just pay for these like a normal prescription?

I would be lost without this site and all your help!


----------



## Sue30

Hello all

Thanks for all the welcomes!

Sorry to hear your sad news shopping queen - I can't even imagine the elation of a successful treatment to finding out you have lost your little one! And Loopyone - gutted it didn't work out for you too!

We are with the Belfast trust (?not sure if thats its name?) and we were told by Prof McClure that it would be about a year for NHS treatment and about 4-6 months for private treatment - does anyone know if that is about right? He got us to sign forms there and then, so should I be expecting confirmation from the Royal that we are on both lists? 
Anyone else seeing Prof McClure?

Hating this weather - come back sun and heat

Sue


----------



## Annie70

LoopyOne - sorry to hear your bad news!! Hope you get some answers soon.

Shoppingqueen -PM for you

Emer - 8 eggs are great - take it easy until ET.  I had really low bp between EC and ET and felt like death. 

Pink Tulip - you're a real jetsetter at the mo. Madeira - Manchester sounds like a bit of a come down though nightlife in Manchester is great!

Cate - did you get answers from your work about their IVF policy? 

Dahlia - how's it going? Hope you're feeling well.

Hello to everyone else, especially to the newbies! 

Well girls, I'm off this afternoon for my 12-wk ultrasound. I'm totally freaked out, not about the nuchal translucency thing as I won't get those results immediately, but just hoping that the babe is OK.  I've been feeling really good recently and it worries me that hormones aren't growing as they should.  Plus, I'm feeling guilty that I've been working so hard at our new house painting and unpacking that I was aching all over this weekend. I'm ashamed to say that I lay on the couch all father's day being served by dh.  
Anyone going anywhere nice this summer


----------



## weeza82

Annie, good luck for this afternoon, hope all goes well for you


----------



## shem

hi everyone! been reading this site for a while now although this is the first time ive posted still not quite sure what im doing  it has been a real help to me as im sure you all know knowing other people are going through the same thing, family and friends are great but its just not the same. my prayers and thoughts are with everyone who did'nt get the news they were hoping for. im about to start round 2 and to be honest my nerves are shot to pieces, thought i might be calm as i knew what to expect  just keep saying my prayers  and hope for the best!


----------



## alley73

hello


----------



## shem

sue im with prof mcclure, was put on his private waiting list 4th june last year he told us the waiting time was 3months. i have only reached the top now! i was getting very frustrated but i learned to be patient so be warned, this is a long and very emotional road and if you are sticking with the royal you need to be persistant the administration is a joke  whatever happens with my next cycle i wont be going back there waiting times are too long


----------



## EmerG

hi girls, I haven't been able to get on computer from home today, so just catching up with posts now, we called RFC this morning and were told that all 8 of our eggs had fertilised and 5 were suitable for transfer. My poor DH was so relieved, I think he had visions of there being no fertilisation and it all being his "fault" even though they had told us yesterday that his sample was good. Anyhoo all good news and we're back in for ET on Thursday morning. Its funny to think that in the meantime there are 5 wee potential babies sitting in a dish somewhere in the RFC doing their thing, mad after all this time to feel like there is something actually there that has been made from both of us, iykwim?

I'm not sure who asked a few posts back about my EC and was it pain free, and I wasn't sure how honest to be as I know that there are some girlies who are looking for reassurance on how it goes but its better to be honest than not.  I have to say that it was pretty painful at the time and afterwards and even now, a day and a half later I'm still having crampy pains inside and the thoughts of someone poking around in there again in a day or two doesn't appeal! But it'll be ok and it seems from other people's posts that people's experiences vary. I do have to say that that Dr Williamson and the nurses, Teresa and Janice, were fantastic the whole way through and I couldn't praise them highly enough. I think our expectations of RFC weren't that high after all the messing about we had had with the admin people and the waiting lists and appointments etc, but they were great. 

Anyhoo, hope everyone is well, I'll be in touch later in the week to let you all know how it goes. 

Emer x


----------



## Fionab

Angie, when you collect your drugs in RFC, you collect them from the pharmacy in main building of Royal.  If NHS then you just pick them just before your appointment (just before day 21 on month starting).  The injections need to be kept in the fridge.  If you are going private, then you need to phone up about a week before your appointment to get the price and they insist on a bankers draft for the exact amount.

Sue, I'm not sure about Belfast trust waiting lists but the private lists had been longer for Prof McClure, but they are changing all the time.

Annie, hope your scan went well.  

Welcome to Shem 

Emer, glad to hear that you have 5 embryos.  Good luck for Thursday. 

Fiona


----------



## emak

Hi girlies

Emer thats brill news about the fertilization ...........roll on Thursday u must be so excited. 

Annie good luck with the scan and take things a wee bit easier about that new home of yours(listen to me miss bossy boots)LOL

Hi Shem welcome to the mad house   you are so right about family and friends they try their best to understand what we are going through but its not the same as someone who REALLY knows whats going on in our wee heads ,thats what i love about FF you can whinge,cry ,moan or whatever and someone will always have some words of wisdom/kindness.

Crazy kate u really made me laugh 'Fandango' modelling careers im telling ye if we cant laugh about the whole situation you would cry.Thanks for making me giggle.Mad woman!!!! LOL

Well im off now for a couple of days yipeee and have the dentist tomorrow fricking brickin it !!!! Not too good with them and have a load of fillings to get replaced and have a temp one in at the moment as i was eating white bon bons and pulled a whole chunk of filling out.But one good thing about the dentist he is a *babe* how bad am i .I even came in from my last visit and told DH about how good looking he was and his response was ''im sure the dental nurse was pretty cute they usually are'' suppose i was asking for that.  

A big hello to the rest of ya Wezza,Fiona,sue,alley,angie,janners,shaz,missy,gemma,PT,loopy,betty,galaxygirl and all the rest of you lovely girls i may have missed out on(and the lurkers)
Emma xx


----------



## Krystal

Evening ladies

 Shem, a big welcome to the forum.

Betty and Yellazippy - glad your reviews went well and you're both now on the waiting list   

Emer - that's really good news about your EC & fertilisation.....wishing you lots of      for thurs & hope you relax (as much as is poss!) and let your DH spoil you between now & then. Do you mind me asking which vitamins your DH went onto running up to the treatment. My DH has low count / motil & every little helps 

Hope everyone's having a lovely evening
K xx


----------



## crazykate

Hiya Shem & Sue - Welcome to the madhouse ladies!


Emer - fabulous news hun - good luck for Thursday hope all your wishes come true!  

Tx starting for me on Saturday - got to pick up drugs on thursday morning.

Hello everyone else - just off to be a good wee wife and make DH's lunch for work tomorra!

Kate


----------



## betty-77

hello,

how is everyone? isn't really miserable outside hope it changes again soon.  

Emerg, that's great news, everything crossed for you   

Hi Shem, welcome to the site     hope this is your time  

Emak - eeek i hate the dentist    best to get it over and done with though then you can enjoy your couple of days off.  any plans?

Crazycate you make me laugh - don't think i'm as far ahead as you so don't know if there will be any fandango modelling required at your review - i think with these appointments i always go expecting the worst


----------



## betty-77

crazykate that's great news.  good luck with tx. keep us posted.


----------



## Angie Baby

Hi girls

where are you all today.

good luck emak with et!

thats me off now for a few days!! yipee


----------



## shem

hi girls! thank for all your welcomes  hope you are all well.​ just back from the rvh getting our blood screening done what a carry on that was  it all started last tue, prof mcclure rang me to tell me we were at top of the waiting list  and that i would get a letter in a few days which i have'nt. so i rang yesterday to be told a letter went out on mon, still no letter has arrived anyway they asked me had i had my june period yet, i had on the 11th june so they said they would inform the nurses because i would be starting the drugs on the 1st july. arrived today at 1.30 waited for an hour didn't say anything because there was another couple who were there before us. turns out they had forgot about all of us and they did'nt even know what we were there for!! the nurses did apologise but to top it all off when i told the nurse the date of my june period she said i still have to fill the form in when i get it an get it down ASAP!!! why could she not take the details there and then? by the time we came out dh was fit to be tied  sorry just had to have a moan. anyone else had a similar experience with rvh?


----------



## emak

Shem ,poor you the rfc really needs to get its act together ,i havent had too many dealings with them just 1 appointment then went private for my review. Have to say though that i phoned on Monday to see where i was on the list and i was told i wasnt even on it? They really are a nitemare sometimes and as for the waiting when u go for an appointment the 1 time we were there we waited 1.5 hrs before we were seen and were out the door in less than 15 mins !!  What do they be checking for when they do the bloods i know they do a HIV test but what else? 

Had my dentist appointment today and my mouth is now killing me since all the freeze has worn away and have to go back in 2 weeks time for more of the same   at least he is a bit of eye candy  
Where is everybody today not even Wezza has put in an appearance ? Went out shopping today for the 2 weddings im going to later in the summer and i got the most beautiful maxi dress in coast i am so totally in love with it and am now raging that i wont be able to wear it to the 2 weddings(a lot of the same guests) i really need to get dh to take me somewhere really fancy so i could wear it (not much chance of that then).
  
Angie enjoy your couple of days off i have a wee weeks hols coming up after next week so im really looking forward to that just hope that the frickin weather picks up this is sooooooooo depressing.
See ya later.


----------



## glitter girl

Hi Shem, Welcome to the boards!

Yes, think there are quite a few of us who could tell you of some bad experiences with RFC, the question is where do you even start?

I had a total nightmare of a time with them. I waited 5 + months for my review appointment, I became suspicious when it didnt arrive so phoned them up to be told that my appointment was the following wednesday, I  had never received this " apparent " notification in the post, of course they blamed Royal Mail, how convenient!! Think it was yet another mistake by their admin staff. Then to top it all off when i finally got to mt review appointment I was told by Dr Mc Manus that I could expect to wait no longer than 12 months for my nhs treatment, but when I phoned I was told she was wrong and that it would be 18 months, neeless to say the whole experience stressed me out no end. I did make a complaint but it fell on deaf ears, i ahve now appealed it as I dont think i was treated fairly.

I totally sympathise with you, I really cant understand how these people continue to get away with so much. I am now with Origin and can safely say they are so professional and approachable, it really makes things so much easier and is well woth the money to get a hassle free service.

Sorry Ive now went into a rant, just wanted to let you know youre not alone.


Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Cate1976

Welcome to Shem.  Hope you enjoy the craic on this thread.

Fiona:  I can relate to you finding pg announcements hard.  There's been several babies born to church family since DH and I started ttc.  I've said to all of them that I'm pleased for them but wish I could be among them and appologised if it came across that I was jealous.  They've all said that it's not being jealous but understandable.  Church family have been great especially our senior leader and his wife who have been amazing.  I've accepted thre situation DH and I are in and am looking forward to tx in the Autumn (blessed to live in Western Board area which has waiting list of 4-7 months for IVF).  Was so relived when I found that one out.  Go back a few pages and you'll find what I was told back in October.


----------



## betty-77

hi everyone,

quiet around here again - where have you all gone   

shem, i haven't had much experience with rfc apart from my 1st app.  like emak i made private appointment for review after that.  i don't think your on your own though.


emak hope your not feeling too bad   . are you going any where for your week off?  i cant wait to be off for my holidays, have no plans to go anywhere though, maybe go to donegal again  

glitter girl good for you making a stand!!  let us know if you hear any response to your complaint.

hi cate1976, glad to hear from you, haven't seen you on for a while.

i put on 1lb at weight watchers this week    think that may have had something to do with celebrating getting on waiting list with bottle of vine, chinese, cheese & crackers............................   

speak soon

betty xoxo


----------



## Cate1976

Forgot to say on last post that no word from work yet on IVF policy and I did ask.  Boss did ask a couple of questions though which maybe indicators that it's not going to be good.  One was whether DH and I have had any other treatment, answer ot that is no.  IUI wouldn't be suitable for us so due to DH's sperm count so we've been referred for IVF.  Boss also asked if treatment is being done on NHS.  Mum thought these questions could be cos you're only allowed time off for 1 treatment and NS question could be that if we were private, it could be considered elctive and make a difference.  Boss also said that with me only being on 8 hours a week, will I need time off and I said that I will be needing time off after EC/ET.  have checked attendance at work policy and I think I could be in bother under frequent short term absence.


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone, sorry no post yesterday, problems with t'internet.

EmerG good luck this morning     and I hope that ET goes well for you.

Emak what colour is the maxi dress from Coast? I nearly bought a blacky-****** one which was so beautiful.

Betty we aren't going abroad either this year, definitely not, so it will be Costa del Portrush for us , but NI on a good day is as beautiful as you can get anywhere in the world.

Cate hope the work issue gets sorted. Do you work 8 hours a week?

Glittergirl hope your appeal with RFC goes ok, I haven't heard from RFC yet and am dreading having to make the initial call  Does anyone have the number for the RFC admin, ie the number you ring to see have they received your referral letter? If so please pm me, thanks, I have to go in the deep end and ring them *smiles sweetly*

Crazykate, oooh you are getting your drugs today  YAY

Annie hope the scan went well. 

Hi and welcome to Sue and Shem 

Morning to everyone else, Fionab, betty, Janners, Anita, Mary, Trishy, Missy, SQ, Tedette, Holly, Galaxygirl, Krystal, PT, Dahlia, Jofi, Alley, Shaz, Lesley, the 2 Gemmas and all the lurkers.

There are a few thing son my mind this morning that I want to share...

Firstly, Charlotte Church. Congratulations to her, expecting her second child with the perma-tan orangutan Henson but.......... FOR F*&!$ SAKE!! COME ON!!!!

Secondly, my appointment with Origin came through yesterday and is next Tuesday, 24th  Gosh, they really do move swiftly!! Is there anybody else there next Tuesday morning? I have some issues though, I have never had dildocam and am not relishing the thought (in fact, I am a bit of a prude when it comes to people and _down there_, but I will have to get over that one. DH is a bit overwhelmed at the thought of "producing" to demand while we are down there and then he said "Eeeeeewwww, think of how many other men have done it in there!!" 

I am very late to the party with this but I find it quite offensive that we (as in those undergoing fertility tx) have to undergo a Welfare of the Child assessment. I do understand why, I work with young people on a voluntary basis and have been through all the police checks and that. Yet, any as$hole on the street can get duffed up ( and I mean duffed up in the terms of a quick shag against the bottle bin out the back of a nightclub) with little regard to the welfare for the child, iykwim. Look at the woman in England recently who had 3 kids and all of them were born with a heroin dependency because she never stopped shooting up during her pregnancies. Yet it is us who are subjected to this welfare check.......

Anyhoo, rant over. To bring things back nicely, there was the most beautiful, stunning rainbow behind our house last night after a huge downpour at 9pm. It was huge and the colours were so vivid. I tried to take a photo of it (no flash, as you recommended Janners) but my wee digital camera is not up to it 

See y'all over in the doghouse. I have a feeling my rants/raves aren't over today!


----------



## janners1

Hi Weeza and everyone else!

I just decided to stop in today and say hello!!!!!!!!!!!!

What the flip - Charlotte Church is preggo again?? How old is her first ba? I am ragin' and slightly insulted that mother nature has deemed her worthy of two babies and me none.     

Excitement re: your appointment with Origin though! My DH was none too happy with the going out of the waiting room to produce a sample then coming back in shamefaced thing but he got over it when he saw the 'treats' cupboard.      I refused my scan as I was on the blob, although they aren't that bad, honestly. I had one in Craigavon and oh-for-shame didn't know I was getting one and hadn't had my springtime grooming, I'll never get over it. And I'm sure the nurses won't either lol!!

Mucho agreed on the Welfare of Child assessment. Seems unnecessary for fertility tx. You should see what we are having to undergo for adoption!!!!! Sure, sure, it has to be done...but I mean, seriously. You are made to feel like you are the lowest of the low. 

I am trying to get loads of work done today as I'm off to Brighton tomorrow on a hen weekend. Woohoo!! We are going to a nude male model art class on Saturday - can you even imagine? 10 horny hens with a few vinos in them trying to sketch his dingaling?!!!


----------



## weeza82

janners1 said:


> My DH was none too happy with the going out of the waiting room to produce a sample then coming back in shamefaced thing but he got over it when he saw the 'treats' cupboard.    I refused my scan as I was on the blob, although they aren't that bad, honestly. I had one in Craigavon and oh-for-shame didn't know I was getting one and hadn't had my springtime grooming, I'll never get over it. And I'm sure the nurses won't either lol!!


Morning!!!!

Charlotte's baby was born in September and the next one is due in November. 14 months between them. I take it everyone calculates compares pregnancies to their own ttc time (or is it just me? ) I was thinking "Me: ttc 26 months. Her: pg for 9, wouldn't have been thinking about another one for at least 2, now is 4 months gone. Oh pish. Not fair *stamps feet*"

Must tell Dh about the treats!! I said "Oooh, look, it says here I can go in with you..." DH cut me off mid-sentence "No fecking way!!! You would stand and **** yourself laughing and I would never get it done!!"  So I am barred from any hands-on help 

Your scan in Craigavon, was it a bit Scary Movie? You know, where he has to get the hedge trimmer out!! I have to get sorted before Tuesday!

Re Welfare of Child, I think it is insulting to people like us. " Yes we are willing to give over all this money, have horrendous Tx/home studies to beat the living daylights out of any children we may be fortunate to have"  sake. The further into this I get, the more I want to grab people by the shoulders and scream in their faces how fortunate they really are (LSB, I'm coming for you  ). Sigh.

I'm very aggressive today, not in good tune. Feel like going Boo at someone.....

Oooh get you!!!, No pole dancing classes for you, drawing nekkid men while lashed instead!! Sounds brilliant.   Tell us all about it afterwards!


----------



## tedette

hi there,

Hope everyone is well.  Isn't the weather miserable?

Can't wait until this day next week as I am then off for 2 MONTHS!!!!   

I knew there were some good points to my job! 

Cate,

I wouldn't worry too much about time off over IVF.  I only took 2 days off: one for EC, which was uncomfortable but fine and I had 13 eyes retrieved,   and one day for ET, which I found a bit more uncomfortable!  No drugs to ease the pain!   

Then straight back to work after the weekend.  The only thing I didn't do was lift anything, even carrying the hoover downstairs but I did hoover in my 2 WW and have since.

I was glad to get back into some kind of a routine to be honest as the temptation is to sit and drive yourself mad wondering and am working full-time 5 days a week since.

Remember, women get pregnant all the time and they have no idea it was  happening so they run, cycle and do whatever they want, to no ill effects!

I too counted up how long Charlotte Church left between the 2 pregnancies.   

Old habits die hard!

Love to all,

Tedette


----------



## Trishy

Morning girls

I think I am going to take my first steps back into the world that is FF!!  And might I say Weeza not a second too soon before you lose the plot completely!  

Sorry I am not going to do many personals yet until I find my feet again.  It's amazing what a 3 weeks break can do for losing track on here!  I just want to say I hope everyone is doing ok and I know there have been quite a few disappointments lately and I just HATE it!!  I just wish we could all wave a magic wand and be pregnant.  

Weeza - I am so glad you are getting taken so soon, you will not believe how quickly it all goes in now.  I am wishing you all the luck in the world. 

Janners - are you not posting that much lately or have I just missed your posts while flicking through?  Maybe you have hopped on over to the adoption threads?  If so are they as supportive as here?  

Well I finally got my review appointment with Professor McClure yesterday and he was really nice.  He reassured me that everything went as well as it could at every stage and it was just bad luck it didn't work first time.  So he then asked about trying again and threw up a decision that confused me so much!    As I have 7 embies in the freezer still, if I was to use up my NHS try in a couple of months then I would not be entitled to the full treatment, only FET.  You have to have less than 5 in the freezer to be allowed to go through EC and fresh ET etc.  But if I want to go for one more private FET now that will mean if it is unsuccessful I will still have 3 embies in the freezer but can keep them there and use the NHS try at this stage and go through the entire ICSI treatment, not just FET.

However, if this private try does work then when it comes to baby number 2 he says I will be kept at the top of the NHS list and just need to re-activate it and then I will again be entitled to the full ICSI treatment.  So no matter what the result it makes sense.

I was on my own at the appointment and was utterly confused!  I didn't know whether to agree to spending another £1000 straight away on FET before I even get a free go but in the long run I can see it makes sense.  After all the full ICSI is worth £3500 and could mean I end up with lots of eggs again and never have to do anything other than FET again which is far cheaper each time.

So we have made the decision to go private once more for FET then NHS will be waiting for me if I need it.  I was terrified about another waiting list yet again but have been told the FET private list is only 3/4 months at most which is not far off what i will have to wait anyway to reach the top of the NHS list.

Am I making any sense at all  Does anyone think we are doing the right thing?  It is all so much money!

Sorry to burst back on the scene with such drama!! I am such a drama queen!


----------



## Trishy

Hi Tedette - did it hurt getting 13 EYES retrieved??!!!!!


----------



## galaxy girl

makes sense to me Trishy. Def what I would do.

Has anyone else had wierd rashes after stopping treatment? I've got this itchy rash on my cheeks and eyes and it appeared a week after stopping drugs. Nothing is clearing it up. i have stopped all use of products on my face . I did wonder if it could have been all the toxins i have been putting back into my systom since the BFN but a nurse in work today asked me if i could be pregnant and that's what was causing the rash - made me wonder about it being an affect of the drugs?


----------



## weeza82

Trishy's back      YAY. Good to see you. You definitely want to get your full value from the NHS go, so I give you a wholehearted thumbs up   for another private FET. 

Oh Tedette, you are so lucky having 2months off, are you a teacher? Then when you go back you won't have long to do till you are on maternity leave   

Galaxygirl it does sound like a reaction to coming off all the drugs, rather than the re-introduction of toxins. I have no advice about what might clear it up, except the old reliable calamine lotion to take the sting out of it  

I have calmed down since this morning, when I was a simmering pot of rage. Lets put it down to hormones   Had to do an internal audit in work this morning and so was able to release some of the tension by being inexcusably anal whilst doing the audit  

Stupid question time: what do you count as day 1 of a cycle? AF was due on Monday past. I had desperate cramping yesterday but only spotting (So sorry for tmi) rather than the usual AF. I ask because I have to get Day 2/3 bloods done again for Origin and I'm not sure if this cycle has properly started, iykwim


----------



## Trishy

Galaxy - I am not sure about that rash.  I think it can maybe do no harm to either phone the nurses again where you got the treatment or to phone your own GP for reassurance.  I am sure it is nothing but you want to rule out an alergic reaction.

Wezza - heh there.  Thanks for the welcome back!  Seems daft I have only been away 3 weeks and yet it feels like a lifetime!!  I think now that I have had my review and another cycle to look forward to that I am mentally in a better place for chatting about it all and hopefully sharing my experiences if it helps anyone!!

As for AF was the spotting yesterday or today?  Usually if it starts full flow the day after spotting I end up counting the spotting as day 1 but if there is nothing at all the next day then I wait until it re-appears.  Is it still only spotting today?


----------



## weeza82

Yes still only spotting. Most confusing as i very predictable and regular (sounds so silly, like I have been eating al-bran   )


----------



## tedette

Hello all again!

Please excuse my typo, no I didn't have a new revolutionary type of IVF involving EYES!!!!  

I am not going to edit it to correct it because I love the idea of having 13 eyes retrieved now!!! 

My brain is mush...sorry! 

I am a teacher Weeza, for my sins!  Am in the middle of marking 360 exam papers at the mo so the holidays still seem quite far away!  But I'm not complaining.    Please god I will have a short school year next year!



Tedette


----------



## Trishy

Sometimes I would have found the months that I was more stressed or had to know exactly when it started so I could go for scans etc then those were the months where it started then stopped then started again.  Almost for badness!   

I would maybe wait until tomorrow and if it's still spotting then call them and say it's day 3 but has not fully started so can you still go in anyway?


----------



## holly01

LOVE it Tedette EYES      thanks that gave me a giggle!!

well ladies it has arrived our schedule          
we are up to RFC 25th 10am anyone else?
i am soo scared.......................................
not about the drugs,injections etc as we had 3 iui's already but the outcome..
i know i need to go in2 this with positive attitude but i cant find it  why why why i dont know but i am scared of all the emotions mood swings etc i have been feeling pretty low this few weeks because i knew it was upcoming but now it has arrived i am so scared and DH hasnt a clue i feel like this 
i have been down the route we are lucky to be at this stage our nhs cycle etc and be thankful etc but still feel pants  
i think i am just feeling so let down by my body and it is p!ssing me off IYKWIM??
i feel like i cant talk about my feelings to family/friends because i dont want to let my guard down as i am always upbeat and happy so i have been staying around the house this few weeks to avoid everyone and its doing me no good..but i am sick of their oh so positive blinkin attuitudessssssssssss!!!!!just want to tell them to P!iss offff  
tried to explain it to my sister and she has been grt rite enuf but as for the rest of them    
i hate having to live my life like this it SUCKS!!!!
god i really have brightened the mood havnt i
oh i needa get me act together....
need to read The seceret!
anyway thats where we are at  at the mo so no doubt i will be a stalker over the nxt few months looking for info
thank god 4 FF!!!
sorri for downing the mood guys but its how i am feeling rite  now


----------



## Trishy

Holly that is great news that you are about to start   but I understand how scared you are.  When I look back the injections/scans/ET and EC were nothing compared to the emotional side of things.  But do try to be positive.  Sometimes I wonder if I was less realistic and more positive would I have been happier while going through it all.  I know it wouldn't have changed the outcome but I didn't even let myself dream 'what if' and I think it's important to think it could happen no matter what.  Next time I am going to approach it in a whole new way despite the possible heartbreak.

So I am sending you a cyber hug and want you to go in to this thinking the best   (but have a good rant first and get it out of your system!)


----------



## weeza82

Oh Holly   , you know you can always come on here for a rant and no-one will think any the less of you. 

It's nice that your family are being very upbeat for you, they probably don't know what else to do though and would freak out if they knew how bad you were feeling. This is so monumental for you, a lot hinges on every tx that everyone goes through, whether your lives change in the way you have dreamed and yearned for, or whether you just continue on, as before, feeling empty. This whole thing is so far beyond comprehension for those who haven't been through it, that it is hard for them to realise the enormity of tx.

There is such pressure on each tx to be "The one". Pressure/expectation/hope from family and friends but mainly from yourself. You can't stay positive all the time, sometimes the enormity of it all hits you and all you can do is cry, no-one thinks any the worse of you for it. All i can say is ride this storm out and be ready for tx, thinking it could happen as Trishy says. 

And you are right, it does SUCK living life like this. All we can do is hope it will be a distant memory when we are doing the parents race on sports day!

Big hug


----------



## Trishy

Parents race??     The last time I did sports day I broke my finger being a wheelbarrow!!!


----------



## weeza82

Trishy said:


> The last time I did sports day I broke my finger being a wheelbarrow!!!


OMG sorry to laugh but 

Too many questions......

BTW, getting bloods done tomorrow morning


----------



## Trishy

Laugh all you like.......I got the last laugh....like a true hero I got back up and won the race!!  I'm such a trooper!!    But I missed the awards ceremony because I was taken to casualty   P7 was so memorable for me!!  The next 2 weeks were spent in a sling - I told you I was a drama queen!!  My finger is still bent to this day!  

Good luck for bloods.  You will be fine.  Is DH getting his done too then?  Or is this just to find out things about your cycle?


----------



## Annie70

I was always cr*p at the egg and spoon race but do remember winning the 100m! The whole IF is like an egg and spoon race!!!

My 12-week scan went well on Tuesday - all looks normal. Thank God. Followed up by doing maternal serum blood tests yesterday - they were so expensive. Over 100 quid for one blood sample (though apparently it is tested 25 times)

Just got final confirmation of my friend's wedding in P'down end August so got to get cracking on the flights. That will be the extent of my exotic summer holiday - in N. Ireland!


----------



## Sue30

Hi All

Shem - thanks for that info - thats a bit mad!! Why do they say one thing when it is obviously untrue!!! I suppose there is no point canceling a trip in October in case we get the call then  Good luck with the treatment - looking forward to some good news in the next few weeks!  Have had no communication from RVH so might give them a call tomorrow (dreading it though)

Weeza - I just recently had by day 3 bloods done and I was the same about which day was actually day 3 and then when I thought I'd worked it out, it was actually a bank holiday and the doctors was closed so I think I was day 4 (if day 1 is the day AF arrives in force) and the doc seemed happy enough with that! Good luck though - not a big fan of the old needles!

Tedette - got the two months off to look forward to as well - CANNOT WAIT! And congrats with pregnancy!

My DH had his second SA taken at the Royal and the lady there asked if I would like to go with him - the look I got from my DH, I couldn't;t stop laughing and I finally settled down when another couple came in (the wife deffo wore the trouser) they were asked the same thing and she said 'of course I will' so I started laughing again - I couldn't wait to get out of the place. 

Hope the ET went well today Emer - got everything crossed for you

Loving the 'dildocam' - had a few and they are honestly pain free - I had sat wondering why there was a jar of condoms in the room  - all became clear when the 'dildocam' appeared!

Hope everyone else well

Sue


----------



## Sue30

... not used to this - must remember to reread my post !!

Meant to say loving the 'dildocam' analogy - not the dildocam itself!!! Yikes - dear knows what you all think of me now!


----------



## glitter girl

Hi all,

Its been busy on here today.

Im a bit confused about all these day 2/3 blood tests. Im almost sure rfc told me to have my fsh levels checked on day 3, so why is it that Origin insist on getting it done on day 2?

My problen now is that my AF hasnt arrived, and if it does show tomorrow then that will only be day 1, and i wont get to my gp until monday which will then be day 4, surely that will be too late? Any advice greatly appreciated.

Im stressing already and I havnt even started treatment, wrong I know, but Im a born worrier. Just hope things start to run a bit smoother.

Hope everyone is keeping well xxx


----------



## fabulous

hey everyone hope yr all well!  just want to let u all know i got my scan date for next friday 27th!! so excited but worried too...the only real symptoms i have are tiredness and tender/sore boobs..thought i should be feelin alot worse!!  there is at lest one hb next friday


----------



## shem

SUE sorry, don't mean to put you on a downer about the waiting list but i know exactly what it's like. They tell you 3 or 4 months and your litterally counting down and then you phone and get an even longer time it's a bloody nightmare as if we don't go through enough! hopefully you will move quickly up the list 
ANNIE glad your scan went well 
HOLLY i was the same when i went through my 1st icsi tx. I cried when i got the letter that i was at top of list and i found it hard to be positive i think it's just a natural thing you automatically see the negative side of things. You have as good a chance as anybody else. Im due to start my drugs on 1st july and already iv'e started thinking i was like a basket case the last time on the 2ww  i hope im not the same this time! And like you i told my closest friends the last time i went through the treatment step by step, now they all have kids and one is due a baby in a couple of weeks plus my sister in law is about to have her 4thwhich none of them were planned!! so i have decided not to tell any of them this time ive got you guys  hang in there

hi to everyone else

[/u]


----------



## shem

SORRY FORGOT TO SAY CAN'T BELIEVE CHARLOTTE CHURCH IS PREGNANT AGAIN!!


----------



## emak

Fabulous good luck with the scan next week.How would you feel if there is *2* wee babas in there

Glitter girl when i had my fsh levels checked i could have it done on either day 2 or 3 ,that was on the leaflet from the rfc and they were open on a sunday morning(i think) but are u with orgin?? Are they not open at the weekends and can they not do the blood tests after all you are paying them enough.Try not to stress yourself too much hun.

Sue i laughed when i read ur post about dh going to give his sa it was the same for us ,the lady asked did i want to go with him and he said NO before i could even answer but to be honest i really would not have wanted to i think i would have wet myself laughing and put him off his STROKE.LOL  

Trishy great to see you back and you are sounding really happy and positive.This fet could be the one for you and dh, i think that you should go for it.Have you already been on your hols or have u that to look forward to?

Wezza ,gee girl things are really starting to happen for you mrs good luck.My dress is all patterned with different colours of turquoise ,green.,taupe and is a halter neck maxi.I swear to god i cant stop trying it on and looking at it I LOVE IT.  Glad ur mood has picked up since this morning.LOL

Holly sorry you are feeling sooooooooo [email protected] today.I know this ivf is a scary busniess but we are all here for u even if u just wanna let off some steam.

Girls gonna have to cut short this post didnt realise the time ,busy bee thats me !!


----------



## pink tulip

Glitter Girl- If your Day 2 falls on a weekend I think you can get your bloods done at origin - phone them to check but I'm 99% sure. Please try not to get stressed....do what ever might relax you like some acupuncture or whatever does it for you 

Girls -
I wrote a massive mail earlier and lost my connection in the middle of it so am going to keep this one brief!

Trishy - So glad to see you back. Think you're making the right choice with the private FET now and then keeping the NHS tx for later. Me and you will possible be in sync again this time.....Its great to see   few of the "old-timers" back for a bit of banter    
Janners - lovely to hear your chat too - How did your trip to USA go....are you home now? I would love to hear more about the initial stages of the adoption process and what you are going through. Is there a different thread?
Anita - If you're looking in babe - I hope you're doing OK and getting back to your normal cheerful cheeky self 

I went to Origin for my review today and they have offered me a new blood test that checks your ovary reserve and is a good indicator of how your body will respond to the drugs ie how many eggs you are likely to develop. It is called Anti- Mullerian Hormone testing. They have only started doing it in the last 2 weeks and Dr Farag felt that it would good for me as I only produced 6 eggs the last time. It helps them decide what dose of stimms to give you. I'm getting the test done next Thursday and then plan tx after that. It looks like I will starting down-regging in August. I'll have to squeeze in plenty of bbq and wine between now and then 

Heading downstairs to watch Com Done with me....it's my fav! I love the guy that narrates it- he is sooooo witty. Then looking forward to seeing that BBBBBEEEEEEEAAAAAATTTTTCH get booted out of BB. God my life is so exciting 

Have a nice evening my lovelies,, Pink Tulip xxxx


----------



## pink tulip

Jeez - you would know I've had a big fat glass of wine...
I meant "Come Dine with Me".....I bet you were all thinking....what the heck is Com Dom with me??


----------



## glitter girl

LOL, pink tulip!! Sounds like that wine is going down well. 

Origin phoned me to tell me about that amh, i received some info on it from them in the post today, it sounds quite interesting. The nurse said that come september it will be compulsory to use it when going through treatment with Origin, instead of fsh levels.  

Think you are right, no point in stressing, if the worst comes to the worst i will give Origin a ring.

B.B should be good tonight, at last they have give Alex the boot, not before her time, such a bully she was!!

Where is everyone else tonight?


----------



## betty-77

hello everyone, 

good too see so many people posting today!!  you've all made me laugh.  talking of the dh and their sa scenarios in rfc or origin made me think of something funny - shows how much i've come on though as at the time everything was so serious and not funny at all! 

way back when we 1st went to the docs we were referred to antrim for all our initial tests.  for some reason they don't facilitate sa tests on site.  therefore dh was given a talk and a plastic container and sent home with a set of instructions..... he had to produce his sample at home and bring it to antrim hospital by 9:30am, it also had to be received within 45mins - 1hr (cant remember exact timings) anyway this was going to be really tight by the time we travelled to antrim in morning traffic so i sat in car with engine running............dh stayed indoors and produced the goods..........he came running out with sample in his pocket (told he had to keep it warm  - sorry tmi i know)  he refused to discuss the situation at all. when we got there on time he went to reception at labs and had to hand his sample over to a guy who had just settled down to eat his brecky     

why was this not funny at the time i ask the stress of it all.

betty xoxo


----------



## Fionab

Kate, good luck for starting on Saturday  

Shem, you will have an appointment just before day 21, so it will probably be on Monday 30th June - just in case you don't get that letter until the last minute like we did.

Emak, the blood test is something the HFEA make you do every year, I'm not sure what all the test are for.

Cate, hope you get it sorted out at work

Weeza, good luck for next Tuesday appointment.   I know it is not fair to have to fill in the welfare forms as you are right that anyone can have a baby at any time.  You get used to having those scans as you know it is a means to an end.

Janners, enjoy Brighton

Trishy, welcome back.  That does make sense about having another private FET and saving the NHS treatment for an ICSI cycle.

Holly, I'm glad to hear that your treatment is starting.  I know what you mean about being worried about the outcome, you will find a wealth of emotions by the end of the cycle.

Fabulous, good luck for scan 

Had acupuncture this evening so I'm feeling relaxed now.
Hi to everyone else
Fiona


----------



## crazykate

Trishy -glad to have you back! I'm having an FET and saving fresh ICSI for NHS cycle too - probably the less expensive option 

Picked up drugs today wooooohoooo I think I'm mentally ready this time. They even dared to talk about what happens should.......sorry that is *when* I get a BFP couldn't believe it. We both left feeling very upbeat this morning.

Holly - good luck with your cycle. Sorry you're feeling so low at the minute but don't forget..........you've always got us lot!

Fabulous - good luck with the scan  bet you're so excited!

 everyone I've missed....


----------



## alley73

Hi lovely ladies, well me and dh had a big heart to heart last night, after a couple of glasses of vino, when we went for reveiw appt we where told that that the private waiting list for icsi would be 12 months, which would be apr 09, and this was fine by us. As we thought go on summer hols[next week by the way, in portugal] then enjoy the summer, save for xmas, then be ready for tx in 09, well since then our plans have changed, dh got made redundant from work, my car has packed in, and got a big family wedding coming up in leeds, so he said the words i never wanted to hear WE CANT AFFORD ICSI, gutted as i am i know he is right, yes we could get the money but if it was bfn i dont think i could handle it. my ivf cycle took so much out of me , i just wasnt me , weepy ,tired all the time, snapping at dd, and contant clock watching ie; sniff 4 times daily then inject at 7 in the morn, so we will wait and see what happens, please let me get a natural bfp, wishful thinking eh?.... Ladies i havent posted a lot but its so good to know you are all here, just some-one to listen and rant to if needs be.... Anyway i told dd yesterday that mummys tummy didnt work to well, as she has been repeatedly asking when i will have have a baby in my tummy, and do you know what she said awh mummy thats ok, because i am a big sister to charlie [our dog] any-way that means more toys for me!............HA HA oh how she makes me laugh . alley xoxo


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone, IT'S THE WEEKEND!!! 

Hope everyone is keeping well.

Trishy LOL at your sports day, you really are a trooper! I am getting Day2/3 today and then both of us are getting HIV and the Hep tests done on Tuesday while we are down there.

Glittergirl, Origin have told me to get "Day 2/3" done, so this is Day 2 so I'm getting it done before the weekend, rather than waiting till Monday when it's Day 5. Also, I don't fancy tramping down to Origin at the weekend for a blood test either (unless it's really necessary). My first bloods, they took Day 4 and it wasn't too big a deal. So don't worry 

Annie, so glad the scan went well. How far will you be by the time you come back here?



Sue30 said:


> Loving the 'dildocam' - had a few and they are honestly pain free - I had sat wondering why there was a jar of condoms in the room - all became clear when the 'dildocam' appeared!


    Sue that was soooo funny. I hadn't realised though until you pointed out your mistake!!!

Shem, not long till you are starting now  and I was a bit  at Charlotte Church as well.

Emak, your dress sounds gorgeous, must google it. Yesterday was a bit of a "Falling Down" day but much happier this morning, well it is Friday 

PT, that's good that Origin are now doing AMH, I don't think there was anywhere in the north that did it till now (I think, could be wrong). I watched Come Dine with me as well. I don't like the new format as much as I did the old one, but it's growing on me and the narrator is a genius!! He makes me laugh sooo hard, nearly better than the dinner parties most of the time  I read in the Belfast Telegraph recently that they were looking people for another Belfast one. Would you go for it? I wouldn't! I cook adequately for DH and myself, certainly not up to that level of scrutiny!

Fabulous, good luck for the scan.

Fiona, did you get Sharon Campbell acupuncture or "regular"? Bet you slept like a log afterwards! My mum goes for reflexology at the latest appt at night around 9pm and comes back home, straight to bed and says she has never slept like it before!

Crazykate, loving this excellent pma    good luck for starting tomorrow!!

Alley, sorry to hear of all your recent troubles and your decision  that some day you will be in a position to move forward again or even better have the elusive natural BFP. Enjoy your hols next week!

Janners, enjoy your hen weekend in Brighton, especially drawing the nekkid man 

Well, I caved last night and watched BB, just to see your woman get thrown out. What a nasty piece of work she is. Sooo overbearing, accusing BB of twisting her words and taking them out of context. I thought the words were very threatening. Davina is interviewing her tonight. Personally I think there should have been a complete media blanket ban on her. No interviews, photoshoots, anything, just send her back to Croydon with nothing. Is that what South London is like? There was Charley last year and now Alex, is that SE Londoners are like? How do they ever agree on anything, or get anything done? No wonder there is a serious knife problem if she is representative of what goes on.

Last night Ruby the wonderdog was chilling out on the sofa. Dh sat down beside her and managed to get his sweater on over her head and legs, then tried to get her to walk around. Well, you never seen as confused a dog in your life. The arms of the jumper were tripping her up and she was so awkward, we were crying laughing. It was a had-to-be-there moment. But if you want a laugh, dress up your dog


----------



## pink tulip

Morning girls,

I started off this morning feeling great and now I am in floods of tears     I know you're going to think I am daft. Our manager summoned us to a teleconference this am at 9am and we were all a bit nervous to know what it was about......there has been rumours of restructuring and redundnacies etc. Anyway, it materialised that he has a new role in the company and is moving on for the next 6 months at least. I was trying so hard to hold my tears back because I have watched 4 colleagues in the last 4 months move into bigger roles. Meanwhile I am sitting pretty much stationary because of all this IF business. I just feel everything is on hold with my career and I used to be so ambitious 
DH was on the phone to me saying tits a good opportunity for me to apply for his role and that IF shouldn't hold me back. Its just that, if I did get preg my current role would be perfect and I wouldn't even be thinking about changing jobs. 
Hoping that makes sense 

Love PT


----------



## weeza82

Hi PT,    That's a real Catch 22 situation, very frustrating. Sorry it has upset you like this   Ambition is good, I used to be so ambitious too, but it's not easy to find a good balance. I hope it doesn't annoy you too much over the weekend and you are able to think through everything pragmatically.  


Just had my Day 2 bloods taken and what a session! I have very deep veins (and chubby arms but enough about that!) and the phlebotomist, who looked about 15, couldn't find a vein. Nothing new there, I have the same bother at blood donation, so the nurse had a go or several and now I am covered in wee sticky plasters from the the punctures on my arms! But blood was got in the end.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi

Just a quickie - Thanks to all of you who sent me lovely kind PM's & posts & for your encouraging words. 

Was at hospital this am seeing our private cons & he's advised an ERPC in Antrim tomorrow am.  Can't believe going there to get our baby out when 2 months ago we'd planned to go there to give birth.

We are both devastated but are trying to look for positives - WE DID GET PREGNANT & hopefully we will do again - soon.  Apparently I'm at most fertile now following this m m/c so we're hoping for an "au naturel" miracle.

Have decided to go to Origin in Sept/Oct to have another IVF - 3rd time lucky we hope.  Can't face those pregnant millies puffing their brains out & the private IVF timing there would be roughly the same as our 1st failed IVF so its for that reason too as Origin quicker.

Good luck to all of you - can't see me on this thread again ever but those of you who have PM'd me feel free to continue

Love Sharon
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tedette

SQ,

It is lovely to hear from you and that you and DH are planning a way forward.  Best of luck with everything.   

Tedette


----------



## Cate1976

Hi everyone.

Holly:  Sorry to hear you're feeling down.  Hope and pray that your IVF is succesful.

Shopping Queen:  Will be thinking of you tomorrow.

Tedette:  Congratulations on being pg.

Pink Tulip:  Sounds like a catch 22 but I'm sure that if you did apply for the bigger role, the company can't discriminate against you due to tx.

Trishy:  Good to see you back.

Janners:  Glad you had a good time in USA.  

Fabulous:  Good luck for your scan next Friday.

Sorry to anyone I've missed out.  have been reading the last couple of days but not had chance to post.  Internet has been really slow.  Have work this evening and hope to find out what the policy for time off during tx.  From waht my boss said when I asked (comment about me only doing 8 hours a week), I think she's expecting that things could be arranged such that I don't need any time off.  If she does make it awkward, she can look out.


----------



## yellazippy

Fabulous: Good luck with scan next week

Trishy: Sounds like it makes perfect sense so good luck 

Holly: I can feel for you  i am an emotional wreck 24/7 and can appreciate how stressfull this all is for you

Crazykate: Great to hear things moving along for you now

Alley73:Sorry to hear of your trouble, life has just turned round and bit you on the ass   Your dd sounds like a real peach 

PT: Can be very hard finding the balance between family and work...lets hope everything happens for a reason!!

SQ: Good to hear you`re getting back in the saddle again...good luck   

To all that asked yes i am now on the road so watch out all  

Have a great weekend all im off to see whitesnake & def leppard followed by dirty weekend with lots of bubble filled jacuzzi moments 

Yella


----------



## Trishy

Hi girls - busy busy day!  Hope you are all well.  Just heading off now to babysit all weekend for my sister's 2 babies (one is 1 and the other is 3) so looking forward to it!

SQ - I wish you all the strength in the world for your hospital visit.  There really is nothing I can say to make the situation any easier so I hope it is pain free and you can look to the future and as you say 3rd time lucky.  Don't give up hope.  After all you know you can get pregnant now so why not again    If we don't see you posting again then I just want to say good bye and good luck. xx

Annie - I am so happy for you that the scan went well.  I am sure it is a big relief for you and you can now look to really enjoying being pregnant.  

Glitter Girl - I hope you can stay calm!  It will all work itself out ok.

Emak - 4 weeks on Monday until holiday and can't wait.  Back to running every day to get into my bikini - scarey thought!!

Sorry - have to finish personals later.  Have to go and mop up dribble!!  Talk soon xx


----------



## fabulous

thanks girls..I would love it if there was 2! it wud be amazing, my mum had twins and they were a handful (boy and girl) but they are so close its lovely the way they are and their now 16...I would appreciate all the   i can get, im really nervous just hope all is well..

  to all


----------



## shem

well girls the weekend is upon us working tomorrow so looking forward to 5oclock tomorrow night FIONAB i thought my app would probably be 30th im not gonna wait on a letter coming i think i'll give them a ring on thur so that i can let work know.CRAZYKATE your time is starting fingers crossed ALLEY sorry to hear about your situation i know it'll all come right for you THANKS WEEZA can't believe im starting it's came round so quick.PINKTULIP it's a toughie i too am a great believer everything happens for a reason good luck working it out SHOPPING QUEEN my thoughts and prayers are with you  CATE im lucky in work i can get time off although my boss does'nt know it's for FT only my dept head who has been great and is a male by the way!FABULOUS good luck for your scan hope there are 2 in there! ive always liked the idea of twins!!hi to anyone ive missed have a great weekend you'all!


----------



## Fionab

Weeza, I went to Sharon Campbell again and I certainly did sleep last night.  Love the idea of Ruby in the jumper!!

Alley, at least you know that you have your NHS cycle coming up 

Pink tulip, that does make sense about not wanting to move jobs during ICSI as it does take a lot out of you.

Shopping queen, I'm really sorry that you have to go for an ERPC. I'm glad that you have planned another IVF.

Hi to everyone else
Fiona


----------



## Krystal

Shoppingqueen - just a quick note to wish you all the strengh that you need to get through tomorrow.  I hope you and your DH will find strengh in the knowledge that you have been able to get pg, and pray that your little miracle does happen for you

Take care  
Krystal xx


----------



## emak

Evening girls hope you are all enjoying the start of the weekend ,unfortunately for me i am working all of it including Sunday  
Alley im sooooooo sorry to hear of your recent troubles   that you get a natural bfp SOON .Kids are a real tonic sometimes and they do say that laughter is the best medicine, your wee girl sounds like a wee cutie.
Awwww Pink tulip sorry to hear your feeling down today .Its true the way IF does take over your life ,as u may know im soon to be made redundant(oct time) and i feel that i cant even think about looking for a job because im hoping that tx will begin around that time and feel that i cant be starting in a new job and then looking for loads of time off for appointments etc If you really want to go for your managers job i say GO FOR IT MRS !!! We cant let this IF business beat us .

Fionab i see you were with Sharon Campbell last night ,would u recommend her??

Trishy 4 weeks and counting to hols, u lucky thing i think its a good job that im not going anywhere this year u want to see the size of me think i must have put on a good half a stone in  the past couple of weeks i am really trying since Monday but i still feel MASSIVE !!LOL

SQ thinking of you     and good luck in the future.

Yellazippy well done on passing the driving test and enjoy your dirty weekend. 

Crazy kate loving the PMA keep it up girl.When do u start with all the drugs
Must go girls as i need an early night up at 5.20 am.Catch ye all later.
Hi to all the rest of ya.


----------



## EmerG

hi girls, hope everyone is well, I've just flicked back through about 7 pages of postings since I last posted on Tuesday or Wednesday, you girls can talk!! our computer at home has been playing up and I've been feeling pretty rotten over the last couple of days so i can't follow everyone's stories as closely as I can when logging on 15 times a day from the office, but it seems like plenty is happening, especially with Weeza and Crazykate and Holly, nice to have you back Trishy. Shopping Queen I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers for the next few days. 

Well our ET went ahead yseterday, it very nearly didn't go ahead as I developed mild OHSS on Wednesday and ended up back at RFC on Wednesday morning for a scan and blood tests with lovely Dr Williamson, she said that it wasn't serious enough for me to be admitted and sent me home on the basis that if it had worsened by Thursday our embies would have to be frozen and ET postponed. Honestly girls, for those of you that have developed proper OHSS I don't know how you did it, as it was one of the most painful things I have ever experienced. Yesterday morning I was fit for nothing at all but we went over to RFC anyway and Dr Williamson said we could go ahead, so I had 2 Grade A 6 cell embies implanted, and none of my others were suitable for freezing (according to the lovely Sean the embryologist - did anyone else have the pleasure of having him for their ET? he is so lovely, I was not at all pleased at having to expose my nether regions to him I have to say!) and home we came. Honestly, we were so happy yesterday that they had let us go ahead that you would have thought that they had told us it had actually worked and we had a BFP, but anyway we're a bit more down to earth today and now the hard part of the 2ww comes. I've been on the pineapple juice and brazil nuts today, not sure if there is anything else I should be doing? If anyone has any hints let me know. 

Anyway, hope everyone else is well, have a great weekend 

Emer x


----------



## EmerG

sorry I forgot to say as well, I CAN'T BELIEVE CHARLOTTE CHURCH IS PREGNANT!!! I didn't even know until I came on here tonight, is it official?? It just gets worse...

Emak, I have been going to Sharon Campbell and I think she is brilliant, so I would definitely recommend her


----------



## Cate1976

Got reply from work.  HR will allow me time off for 1 tx.  It's managed on a case by case basis and depends on how I feel but time off needs to be backed up with drs letter.  Boss did make a few comments though which ahve really got me thinking.  For 1 she was surprised at how short the waiting list is.  I explained that one.  She then said, don't they do 'person profile' and I said no and said about the welfare of child assessment.  last things he said was 'do they look at income' and I said no.  The only thing is the welfare of child which is just to check whether you can provide a stable loving home.  What do you lot think?  I'm now wondering whether DH and I should be having LO's, my personality and characteristics aren't what most people would consider normal and DH and I would be classed as low income?


----------



## fabulous

emer:::gud luck for yr tww, i will be    for u to get yr  in 2 weeks...


----------



## Trishy

Morning girls

Just logging on quickly this morning because need to clean the house before starting on my second session of babysitting!  Last night was lovely spening it with my 2 nephews and they were both so good although it took an hour to get the 1 year old to sleep and the 3 year old didn't want to go to bed but I got there in the end!  It gives me great confidence knowing I can feed, change and put to bed 2 children under 3 without much of a struggle!

PT - I say go for any promotions you feel are right for you and don't let IF hold you back.  I have had my life on hold for 3 years now and feel that every time I look back at something I didn't do 'just incase' that I regret not doing it and I am sure things will work themselves out if you did climb the ladder.  But I totally understand why you are holding back too.  

Betty - you are funny!  Sounds like Challenge Anika! 

Yella - thanks.  Yes I am glad we have made the right choice now even if it is more unexpeced expense.

Fabulous - great news congratulations.   You are keen wanting twins, what a handful   but it is so obviously something you really want so I really hope there are 2 little babies in there!  I know I would cope with 2 but I think it would be a shock to the system to start with!

Shem - poor you having to work today

Fiona - how are you keeping?

Emak - I thought it was just me who put on weight during treatment.  I started treatment in December but was high risk OHSS so had to stop then started again in February to do FET which ended in a negative.  So with it taking a total of almost 5 months of ups and downs I managed to put on 10lbs and am now trying desperately to lose it again.  I don't know whether to blame the drugs or the comfort eating but what the heck let's blame the drugs!!    Trying to psyche myself up for a run now but it's raining and DH says I must melt in the rain because I never go out in it!!

Emer - congratulations on ET.  That was a bit of a rollercoaster for you but I am so glad it went ahead.  There is nothing worse than nearly getting to the finishing line then the line being moved at the last second.   it all goes well for you

Cate - my first reaction to your work is why do they feel they have the right to ask you all these personal questions?  The only thing they need to know is you are going through IVF and if you are entitled to time off or not. Quite frankly it is none of their business if the NHS look at your income or anything else for that matter.  I have been lucky in work as I can take all appointments as time off and no questions asked and then I made sure I took the days off during 2WW as holidays so they knew I was not taking advantage of the time I am allowed for appointments.  But I have never ever been asked any questions about the process and would be extremely angry if they did.  It doesn't benefit them in any way to know the ins and outs of treatment, only that you are honest enough to tell them you need time off for IVF and for them to tell you what you are entitled to.  And that's it.  I think it's a disgrace they are making you doubt your eligibility to be a good mother.  I know I am getting into debt over this whole thing but it doesn't make me any less a good mother.   Sorry rant over!  But don't tell more than they need to know or whatever makes you comfortable.


----------



## jofi

Cate I just want to say that I agree with Trishy 100%. I'm a bit horrified that your manager thought it appropriate to ask those questions. Someone in her position ought to be careful,you could make a formal complaint. Who does she think she is? 

Going back to your other post I just wanted to add that while it's progress to see companies introducing policies for leave due to fertility treatment you are under no obligation to disclose the fact you are having treatment. I suspect some employers are giving the impression that the company policy is law, it isn't, it's their way of being seen to show 'due care' and it looks good for 'Investors in people 'etc. If you go to your GP and get a sick line for gynae, post op recovery or whatever that will over rule any company policy. You will be absolutely within your rights to take time off as recommended by your doctor and there will be no argument from your employer. It seems to me that you are being very reasonable in being so honest and in return your very character is being questioned, I can't think of anything more offensive.


----------



## tedette

Hi there,

Cate I just wanted to say don't question your right to have a child. 

You sound like a very caring and sensitive person who would give their child every ounce of love they could...I can't think of a better person to be a mother. 

As for letting your employer know, I have told no one about IVF except my brother and his wife and my DH's sister.  I told work that I had to have a 'small procedure' and they asked nothing more!  Think I scared them off!  

Am going on a hen night tonight!  Am sort of dreading it as I fell asleep at 7.30 yesterday evening! 

will do my best to survive as long as I can! 



Tedette


----------



## holly01

Cate i just wanted to 2nd/3rd what the other ladies have said re. ure employer 
  how dare she question you,
and 2nd i know u personally and i can see how u and ure DH are so longing for a child of ure own to love,spoil care for etc and at the enda of the day what more does any wee child need    
i wud be ragging if my employer even dared asked those kinda questions (not that he wud)actually when i emailed him on thursday to say i had recieved me schedule  for ivf and needed certain dates off he emailed straight back with 'ok dude' lol!!!!!!
in my eyes people 4get very easy to years ago when people had 7/8 children and had small houses and v little money and they were the happiest people alive,(i am the youngest of a family of compared to now its all about who has the most money and can buy their children the latest computer game well i have a feeling the 'credit crunch' may have us all winding our necks in over the next locka months as work is scarce...
ok ok rant over lol!!!but i felt really strongly about people trying to make people question their own abilities 
    CATE&DH


----------



## crazykate

Cate1976 said:


> Got reply from work. HR will allow me time off for 1 tx. It's managed on a case by case basis and depends on how I feel but time off needs to be backed up with drs letter. Boss did make a few comments though which ahve really got me thinking. For 1 she was surprised at how short the waiting list is. I explained that one. She then said, don't they do 'person profile' and I said no and said about the welfare of child assessment. last things he said was 'do they look at income' and I said no. The only thing is the welfare of child which is just to check whether you can provide a stable loving home. What do you lot think? I'm now wondering whether DH and I should be having LO's, my personality and characteristics aren't what most people would consider normal and DH and I would be classed as low income?


Cate  how dare your employer question you to such an extent. Quite frankly it is none of her business as to your income or indeed your ability to parent (I have no doubt you will be the perfect parents) - how dare she! There are plenty of people who are on low incomes and manage to raise more than one child and be perfectly happy, you have to manage with what you have and you will perfectly well. What is "normal" Cate? We're all bonkers in our own right  What does she mean by "person profile". Don't you DARE doubt yourself mrs and don't let her make you feel that way. I think you are perfectly entitled to lodge a complaint to HR about her attitude and in your case I would! And as for time off what if you fell pregnant twice and quite close together without the necessity of tx would you not be allowed time off for the second one? Why is it on a "case by case basis"? What if there were two or three other people in the same boat as you find yourself in - would they be treated in a different manner? This is DISCRIMINATION and boardering on BULLYING Cate! You should definitely take steps to do something about it. Have you posted on the ask a lawyer thread re: work issues with this post - you should!

Oooooooooh I'm wound up to 90 now with this woman's attitude towards you hun. (deep breaths deep breaths)

Yella congrats on passing your test - keep it between the hedges mrs and good luck!

TX officially started at 10.15am when I did my first injection 

Teddette - enjoy the hen weekend hun!

SQ - thinking of you and DH today 

EmerG - good luck for your 2ww - take it easy for the next few days at least!

Fionab - when does your 2ww start?

Hiya Jofi 

Weeza - I put DH's t-shirt and sunglasses on my dog before - it's definitely something you have to be therefore! and it really lightens the mood 

Hello everyone else off to wind down a bit now.........

Kate


----------



## emak

Cate i just want to say that i am fuming with your boss, she is not allowed to say thoses things to you and i agree with crazy kate that she is a bully.If my manager (he is a total a$$ ) spoke to me in that way and asked me them questions firstly i would have told him its none of his business and then secondly i would go straight to HR .Cate this seems to be going on too long with her and you dont need that beeeeeeach causing you more stress IF is enough to deal with.Try and stop putting yourself down you and dh *WILL* make super parents and as one of the other girls has said you come across as a very gentle and caring person(sounds like the perfect mum to me)    

Crazy kate how did the 1st jab go Keeping everything crossed for you mrs . 

Teddette enjoy the hen night.Where are u heading to??

EmerG how are you feeling after all the drama of midweek.Cant wait to see the lovely Sean .Hope the 2ww isnt going too badly for you .Good luck
Me ,im just in from work and im knackered at least i have only one more shift then off for a couple of days .YIPEEEE.
Catch you all later.


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks for all the messages of support.  You're all amazing, Holly, your post had me close to tears it's so nice.  As for formal complaint, I don't know, I really don't want to 'rock the boat'.  Will email my pastor tomorrow and let him know what the policy is and the questions I was asked.  I think the case by case is that fertility treatment is managed on a case by case basis and depends on how the employee feels.  Boss asked the questions and I answered them as best I could, wasn't expecting the questions I got though.  If someone got pg twice in quick succession, it wouldn't be a problem as pg women are protected from discrimination.  I think what's needed is for fertility treatment to be covered as well.


----------



## glitter girl

Good morning all.

Cate, i am totally disgusted at how your boss has treated you, it is absolutely appalling. Keep your chin up, we are all here to support you .

Well girls my AF finally arrived this morning, although im having some cramps, I am delighted that she has finally put in an appearance, i will be onto Origin first thing in the morning to get the ball rolling, oh im so excited .

Had a nice quiet, relaxing weekend. D.P was at the def leppoard/whitesnake concert last night, boy is he paying for all that headbanging today   .


----------



## crazykate

Cate phone the Labour Relations Agency hun they will be able to advise you.  You need to know where you stand on this issue before you do anything..............

Glittergirl wooohoooo - you will be cycling fairly close to me then!  Good luck

2nd day of jabs - not a bruise to show it this time    Really tired though    Feel like I could sleep another 8 hours!

Well what a rotten weekend eh?  

I've wiped all DH's music off his ipod by mistake and I'm gonna have to sit here and put it all back on again.........think I might cheat though and try and copy them off my mp3 player!


----------



## Cate1976

I'm seeking advice from somewhere else before I make formal complaints or contact any of ACAS or the Labour Relations Agency.  Not saying publicly where it is but it's reliable and they do know employment law and will back me if needs be.  I'm also trying to deal with the situation in a Christian way as well.  At the moment I'm going down the 'don't rise to the bait' and hopefully my boss's attitude towards me will change in to something more positive.  It's not going to be easy but lay down a challenge and I'll do my best to conquer it.


----------



## ritad

Hi everyone.

Haven't posted in a while but check in every few days to see whats happening with everybody. I'm due to start my NHS go in the next couple of weeks. I had my bloods done 3 weeks ago and sent my letter up on 18/06/08. I know the nasal spray starts on day 21 but when do they send out the schedule? I estimate that I would start the spray on 8/7/08 but am a bit worried they will give me very little notice. For the bloods, they phoned me on friday afternoon to come up on sunday so I'm just thinking about work. Its a bit of a nightmare to get leave for the summer months as we had to book it 6 months ago. Also, are you meant to avoid bms before day 21? Probably a stupid question but we haven't been given any advice.

Any advice would be much appreciated as I know alot of you girls have recently or are currently undergoing treatment.

Ritad


----------



## Cate1976

The way I'm going to deal with time off is when schedule comes, copy it and give that in and get drs letter for any time I need off around EC/ET/2ww. As I only work 8 hours (maybe going down to 4 in a few weeks though) that the time around EC/ET will be all I'll need.  If hours go down I'll only be working 1 day a week 1.30-5.30pm.  If I feel ok, I'll work the 2nd of 2ww.  Job does involve going up ladders though (not very high).


----------



## ritad

I'm not too keen on letting work know about the treatment. It's a big office and I don't fancy the idea of everyone knowing my business. You know how it is at work, some people aren't exactly the souls of discretion!!. I'm going to be pretty vague about why I have to go to Belfast. I plan to use my own leave for the appts but its still going to be awkward although I'm going to try not to get stressed about it. 
With you being part-time I'm sure you would hope they would be flexible and not make things difficult for you although I know from your previous posts your boss is a bit of nightmare. They are on very dangerous ground if they start messing you about regarding the treatment.


----------



## jofi

If I were you Cate I would reconsider giving them a copy of your schedule. We lose enough privacy as it is. They don't require it and it may just muddy the waters if your treatment doesn't adhere to the timetable. To be blunt it really is none of their business. Once you have shared that information you can't take it back. On my first tx I had a boss who took a photocopy of my letter requesting af dates for start of tx. He made a whole song and dance about how uncomfortable this personal info made him when it was pretty clear he was trying to overstep the mark and glean every bit of private info he could. It still bugs me that I let him do this. There was no requirement from HR other than the doc's line to cover my absence. It also hints at the suspicion that we are actually making this stuff up. For our own mental welfare we need to keep some things just for us.


----------



## holly01

hi ritad just wanted to say we had our bloods done june1st and we are going up wed at 10am to collect our drugs and i start sniffin on the 27th 4 times daily and then i start 1/8 injecting.
i only got me schedule thursday past
hope this helps a little maybe we will be cycling together


----------



## ritad

Thanks for that Holly01. You'll be starting a bit earlier than me by the looks of it. I thought the nasal spray was 3 weeks only-does the length of time depend on when they can fit you in?


----------



## holly01

i havnt the foggest rita i am an ivf newbie but from reading the posts on er i did wonder at me sniffin all over july but i will know all on wednesday when i go to see the nurse and get me meds etc,i am trying to not read to much online at mo and then i will be able to take all in at the appointment dont wanna confuse meself  !!!
we had 3 failed iui's so i think the drug end is pretty similiar.....
from me schedule it seems i sniff most of july and then i start to inject on 1/8 and go for ec on 13/8     scary stuff!!!!!!!
ah well heres hoping positive vibes all the way!!!!!
         
hope ye get ure schedule soon


----------



## ritad

You've the right idea Holly01-at least you can ask the nurses on Weds and know for sure whats happening. I imagine it makes it all really scary but exciting when you have the dates written down in black and white. You'll have to give me a few pointers when you get started-fingers crossed all goes well.


----------



## Fionab

Emak, I would recommend Sharon Campbell, she is really good.  You wouldn't even feel the needles at all.

Emer, I'm glad that you were able to have your ET.  I had mild OHSS on my first cycle and it was agony.  Just take it easy for the next while.  Good luck for 2WW,

Cate, that is terrible about they asked you those questions.  At least they have given you some time off which many companies don't.  I'm not telling my work about the IVF and just working around the appointments by making the time up later.

Kate, glad to hear you cycle got started

Ritad, I had very little notice about my appointment just before day 21.  The appointment is usually on day 20 so that would be the 7th usually in the morning around 10 or 11.  We only got the letter on the Saturday for the appointment on Monday but you can ring about a week before the appointment and they will give you the time (ring the waiting list number).  This is the day you collect your drugs as well.  The length you down reg depends on the RFC.  It is at least 3 weeks before starting stimms but it can be much longer, I am d/regging this time for about a month then starting injections.  For my last cycle, I had to d/reg for 6 weeks which was hard going.  They plan in the EC then work backwards depending on your AF date.

Hi to everyone else,
Fiona


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone,

I hope everyone had a good weekend and made the most of the good weather . Blinking wind knocked down 3 of my window boxes yesterday, but I was able to salvage them.

SQ, I hope you found the strength to get through Saturday and my thoughts and prayers are with you and your DH   

Cate, I don't know a lot about HR and HR policies but I do know that employers are not permitted to ask such probing questions. It may have been that your boss was interested from a personal POV but nevertheless has overstepped the mark with her implications. Never doubt your ability to be a good mother. Why else would you go through all this? You WILL be the best mother to your child     

Fiona how long before tx should you be seeing Sharon? How much £ per session? It sounds lovely to be so relaxed.

Oooh Holly, gosh it won't be long till you are starting good luck for Wednesday 

Crazykate, glad to hear it's all going well since 10.15am on Saturday   for it to continue that way Mrs.

Rita, good luck for starting and I hope you get sorted with appts soon.

Glittergirl, Yay for Af coming, ringing Origin and starting soon 

Emak, hope you are going to enjoy your time off, at least the weather looks better today than it did yesterday.

Tedette, how was the hen night?

Trishy, did you have fun over the weekend with your nephews? At least you get to spend time with them. My 3 year old niece doesn't really like Dh and yesterday declared she didn't like me either , so I plummetted to her level and said "Fine. I don't care. Ruby doesn't love you any more either, so there". 

EmerG you must be so relieved that ET went on ahead, so pleased for you and   for the 2ww babe.

Janners how was your hen weekend in Brighton? Did you draw the nekkid man?

Morning to everyone else 

Quiet weekend Chez Weeza, we stayed in and tried to dress the dog up more (Too funny, honestly if you want cheered up, do that!) and watched some films. Origin tomorrow morning. Eeeeeek.


----------



## Trishy

Weeza - I had great fun over the weekend and they are both such good kids.  They both went to sleep a lot quicker on Saturday night but when I cam downstairs again DH was fast asleep on the settee for the rest of the night so that was me on my own!!  

I dressed Elvis up in DH's Liverpool shirt one day but because the arms were far too big he nearly tripped up and just about got down the stairs without breaking his neck!!  He was so cute looking though!  Does anyone else wrap up their dog's Xmas presents and let them open them one by one?  No??  Just me??!!!   

Weeza - I am so excited for you about tomorrow.  Can't wait to hear how you get on.

Hope everyone else is well today.  At least it's a bit brighter.


----------



## pink tulip

Hi Ladies,

I've had a hectic weekend- we were at the races on Saturday in Down Royal. It was the summer festival so it is quite a dressy up kinda day. The weather was so bad I had to rethink the whole outfit at the last minute. Boy, was I glad i did as as the day progressed, the weather got steadily worse. We spent most of the day in the champagne tent, which I suffered not too badly    Ended up back in Moira for a meal and too much more to drink and then dancing in the Four trees. Walked home at 2am and lost my phone in the process  That'll teach me to drink so much.....or maybe not  I am still feeling a bit wrecked today and I've really hurt my foot.....don't know how, maybe the dancing? Anyway, I'm hobbling around the place today.
Not much more to report....the quicker I get back onto treatment and off the party scene the better 

Love Pink Tulip x


----------



## pink tulip

Weeza - re the acupuncture.....you can have sessions of acupuncture at any time before you start your treatment as an aid to help stress and balance out your hormones. However,it is really useful to have some around the time of stimulation. There is some evidence to show that having a session just before and after embryo transfer can also lead to a more positive outcome. I spend £28 per half hour session with Susan Evans in Coleraine. I think thst is fairly standard. The initial consultation lasts 1 hour and costs about£45. I would recommend one treatment per week. Even though I got a BFN I still feel it helped me

Love PT x


----------



## Annie70

Morning all!  It's a drizzly morning here! 

Weeza - I'm a great believer in acupuncture and think that the more you can have, the better! I was a complete stressball before starting tx (even when downregging on the Pill) until I started going to acu twice a week. It made such a difference to me - I slept wonderfully well and almost became zen about tx. I know that going twice a week is a privilege but my private medical insurance covered it 80% so I went for it. Had it day before EC but not at ET as my acupuncturist doesn't think it's good round ET. 

I do think that it helped me have a BFP - even though I had a horrible EC because of my two low bp seizures, I still remained calm and optimistic! 

SQ - thinking of you this weekend.


----------



## Trishy

Morning Annie - is 2pm with us 9am for you?  Or am I way out?

I am quite excited - 4 weeks today until my holiday!!    I know I am mad but I even got out my bits and pieces over the weekend and bought my sun cream etc just to make sure I am all sorted without running around mad the weekend before we leave.  DH will refuse to let me get my suitcase out until the day before we go because I always pack and re-pack for a whole week and always end up bringing far too much.  We always end up paying excess baggage!  So I am trying to decide how many shoes to bring for a week.  I have 2 pairs of flip flops for the day, 2 wedge heels and 2 evening flats so I reckon I better stop there!  Such dilemmas!!  Makes a change to worrying about IF - thank goodness!


----------



## weeza82

PT you seem to live such a life of glamour, the races, Madeira..... how is the form since Friday? 

Trishy I am the same as you, planning what to bring early on. I start packing about a week before hand, putting things in the case so I can see what I have, or I write lists, huge lists   LOL at tyhe Liverpool shirt, that was what was so funny about Ruby in the jumper, she was taking huge steps but the arms of the jumper were too long for her to walk properly in. She looked like she was goose-stepping  

Annie, I have made an excellent discovery this afternoon, our medical care in work covers us for £120 of acupuncture, so I will have to get the benefit of that! Sorry to hear that the weather sucks there too. 

Right, see you all tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## emak

Hi Girls hows the mood with you all today
Trishy you are not alone with the whole getting organised early for hols.I am exactly the same i am always trying on my hol clothes usually just to make sure that they still fit me !!!!LOL And as for my weight gain i cant even blame tx cause i havent started im just enjoying my food a bit too much at the moment. 

Pink tulip sounds like you had a great weekend except for losing your phone and hurting the foot !! Thankfully i have only lost my phone once DH left it lying in the back of a taxi one night but we realised soon enough and rang the phone, taxi man answered and same back with the phone,that was a big relieve if i lost my phone i would be totally lost i dont even know dh mobile number. 

Wezza hope all goes well tomorrow at orgin and you get started SOON 
Holly good luck for appointment on Wednesday you will be able to keep us all up to date with the goings on at the rfc.

Emerg how are you finding the 2ww?

Janners hope you had a ball on the hen weekend.
Well today i was doing voluntary work in a local nursery school ,i have been going there on some of my days off over the past few months to prepare myself for my pending redundancy.I trained as a nursery nurse many years ago and worked in a primary school working with primary 1 and 2,s and loved it.But i made a very stupid mistake and left it to go to my present job(only for the cash!) ,so i am trying to gain some recent work experience in that field to make me more employable when the time comes.At least it cant hurt my chances of getting a job and it doesnt feel like work when i compare it to what i do at the moment.
A big hi to all the rest of you girlies.
Catch ye later
Hello to all the rest of you


----------



## Fionab

Weeza, it is £35 for each treatment, the treatments are about an hour and she has them on the Creagh Road but possbily also through Origin.  I had the first treatment at start of d/reg then every other week until EC.  She doesn't do any just before EC but you have a treatment before ET and just after ET.  Good luck for appointment tomorrow.

Trishy, lucky you getting ready for your holiday

Pink Tulip, glad you enjoyed the races.

Emak, good on you doing voluntary work as well as your job.

Hi to everyone else
Fiona


----------



## pink tulip

Girls,

Glad to report that my phone has been returned to me and I am back in service! Isn't it amazing how dependent we become on those little blighters. I am so thankful to the nice, honest man who found it - I had obviously dropped while walking home.
I'm jealous of you guys talking about packing for hols.....I've got nothing to look forward to now. Can't really afford to book any hols now with tx coming up. I know I've had some lovely trips recently so can't really complain - I just love having something in the diary to look forward to 
All quiet in our house tonight - wall to wall soap and my mad dog jumping around the place with her teddy bear 

Love PT x


----------



## pink tulip

Morning everyone!

How are we all today?
to anyone in the middle of treatment and feeling that the time is dragging   

Nothing very interested to report with me - just another day of trying to make enough money to pay the mortgage 

You're all very quiet?


----------



## EmerG

morning ladies, I'm raging, just wrote a really long post and lost it! 

PT I'm loving your drunken injuries and losing stuff, I've done it plenty of times myself, though not recently, that's what the old IF tx does to you - I can't remember the last drunken episode I had! Glad you got your phone back, I've lost mine twice, once a few years ago in a taxi when I never got it back, which was a nightmare with no numbers and no phone insurance, and once when the girl who found it scrolled down through my numbers and found that I had DH saved rather embarrassingly as "husband" and called him!

Weeza hope all is going well at Origin, its scary but exciting too to finally be there for an appointment after all the time spent talking/thinking about it. Hope it goes well. I went to Sharon Campbell once a week from the start of down regging and I couldn't recommend her highly enough, she is one of those "calming" people iykwim - which I need to be around sometimes as I'm a bit of a stresshead! The only thing that annoyed me was that i had to cancel my appointment pre-ET due to the OHSS, as I couldn't have travelled to the clinic, but I went just after ET so I hope that has done some good. 

Well I'm now on day 6 of my 2ww, not finding it too bad so far, although now that the OHSS symptoms have all gone I just feel completely normal, except for some pain and a bit of swelling in my boobs, but that will be down to the cyclogest pessaries, right? I did have some cramps on Sunday morning and I'm trying not to over-analyse symptoms as i know full well that there may not be any at all and there could still be a BFP at the end of it but its very hard and I cant help expecting to feel something...anything! I'm sure all of you girls that have been through this have felt exactly the same but I am just swinging between thinking it can't have worked as it never does first time (though I know this isn't true - I think its just a self protection mechansim), and on the other hand thinking that if everything went smoothly the whole way along, which it did, and my 2 wee embryos are now in there where they are supposed to be, then how could it not work? Anyway I know that those are probably normal things to be thinking and you've all been there before me and probably thought the same but really there's no point and all there is to do is wait!


----------



## Angie Baby

Hi girls hope everyone is doing well and getting good news that they have been waiting for.

good luck emerg with your 2ww, hope you get the good news soon as im sure you deserve it.

i Phoned the RFC today im number 9 on the waiting list for icsi, getting scary that im reaching the top after 10 months on the list its finally nearly here. the girl on the phone said that all the letters for July have been sent out so i will maybe be called August or Septmeber, i think it will be September as they do 8 a montha and im number 9 so missed out by 1  . well another month wont be to bad, i think i have done wellbeing patient. got my appointment this thursday about my prolactin levels so hope it gets sorted before i reach the top.


----------



## yellazippy

Hi All

Emerg: Thinking of you on your 2ww   As you say must be so hard not to completely over analyse every sympton, cramp or niggle you feel   you get the result we all live in hope of 

Angie: Must be getting really exciting to be so close to tx scary too though 

Weeza: Looking forward to hearing how you got on today, i`m sure all went well and you`ll have something to give us a giggle about 

Nothing new with me re: tx but heading off to Donegal on friday with DP & his son for 10 days of chilling out 

We have a mobile home about as far north as you can go which sits about 50 yards from a cliff edge so every morning you wake up to the most stunning view!!

Not for everyone i know as we have no running water or electric and a chemical toilet which can freak out the best of them 

But we love it just walking swimming fishing reading no tv and the odd bottle of red wine thrown in for good measure 

Its my little piece of heaven when i want to escape from the world...i can see its defo gona get alot of use in the future when the IF tx pressure gets too much 

But must leave on     note

I need you all out in the garden doing a sun dance to bring back some sunshine for my lil ole holiday week   

Yella


----------



## weeza82

Hey y'all, 

Hope you are all keeping well. 

PT glad you got your phone back. I don't take my phone put with me as I know I would lose it and it's contents are too valuable!!

Yellazippy, lucky you. 10 days in Donegal would be just perfect and the view sounds amazing!

Angie, ooh you are so near now  

Emer you are doing so well on the 2ww, can't believe you are on Day 6 already, hang in there  

Emak, that sounds so good that you are increasing your employability with voluntary work. I sure it's worth it when the time comes  

Fiona and Emer, thanks for the advice on the acupuncture. I am definitely going for it when the time comes. 

Afternoon (nearly wrote morning there   ) to everyone else. 

So we are just back from Origin. Everyone there is really lovely. We had Dr Farrag, who was quite hard to make out (not helped by my partial deafness). DH's SA was abyssmal, the worst yet, so ineveitably, it is to be ICSI for us, rather than IVF, which is what Mr Heasley told us. But needs must. I had my first experience with the dildocam which really wasn't as bad as I was expecting. I think I was remembering the HSG too much. But, back on Thursday for AMH tests (PT, have you had this already? ) Will there be anyone I "know" there on Thursday at 12.30pm?  

DH and I have made the decision not to start till my September period. This allows us to get our lifestyle and finances sorted and for me to shift some weight (I have half a stone off since I last stood on the scales at home   )

I took the most inappropriate fit of laughing when Dh went to do his business and was still cracking up when he came back   BTW, he didn't really rate the reading literature provided    Unfortunately DH is feeling very responsible and guilty and subsequently is very down at the minute, so I am trying my best to give him the support he has given to me so much over the past few years.


----------



## pink tulip

Weeza - I'm in at 1pm for my AMH in Origin on Thursday- how exciting that our paths might cross   Glad your apt went OK and that dildocam wasn't too distressing. I promise you by the end of having your ICSI, it'll be just as normal as taking a breath! 
Congrats on losing the weight too - I'm sure you're delighted. We are going to start on my August AF so I'll be running slightly ahead of you 

Love Pink Tulip x


----------



## janners1

Yay Weeza - you are officially started!!! I had to listen really closely to Doc Farrag too! Did he do the big drawing for you?     for DH - mine felt EXACTLY the same way when we came out of Origin. Must be cause they see the process and how hard it is on us. 

I guess it is better to go for ICSI though when the SA is that bad - take no chances with it. 

I haven't been around much this week. I am sooooo stressed out with work. Bogged under. I have got to get on top of it before my run of weddings. Had my second shoot with GMINI yesterday, it went well. No rain and v. pretty 5ft11 17 year old model. I always feel like an old stumpy unfashionable geek at those things 

How come hairdressers are always soooo glam. And makeup artists?!!

Congrats on the weightloss Weeza, that rocks. I was back at the gym with HT this morning, he gave me a hug and I was ready to leave my DH for him LOL!! Mega hot. 

Oh - Brighton! Well it was the best hen weekend ever!!!!! The nekkid man drawing was really gross, he was just ewwwww. I won't go into details...but he insisted on keeping his little man upright throughout the class which equated to a lot of hoking and fiddling. I never knew I was such a prude....!!!

I also have the biggest bruises on my arms and legs from riding the mechanical bull on the Pier. Geg!!!!!!

Well I hope everyone is doing well, tx or just hanging out. I try to call in and catch up every now and again but I always get distracted


----------



## weeza82

no, he didn't do a big drawing for us Janners    I have only 25% hearing in my right ear and was trying to lip read and it was no good I was like "Excuse me? Pardon? I'm sorry? " I probably sounded like the Fat Fighters lady on Little Britain "Wassthatmylove?"    At least with ICSI you know that the egg and the boyo properly meet    When the woman was explaining the sedation for EC, DH's jaw was on the floor, even though I had tried to explain to him already what it was like!  I will have to make it up to him tonight, maybe with a little somethin' somethin'   

Eeeew to the horny, randy nudey man *shivers down my spine* barfbarfbarf! How long were you there for? Eeeewewewewew glad ther est of the weekend was fun though!

Where was the shoot for GMINI at? Hairdressers intimidate me, sorry if any of you are hairdressers. I always feel my hair is so inadaequate, just straightened and dark brown, not very interesting.....


----------



## emak

Afternoon everyone
Janners glad the hen party went well (pity about the war wounds),on nights out if im havin a bit of a crazy one i will wake up the next morn covered in bumps and bruises sometimes i will even question dh if he is battering in when im sleeping   .Hows all the adoption process coming on
Wezza great news that you are starting tx soon and congrats on the weight loss its soooooooo hard to shift weight but i am also workin on it.Sorry to hear that your DH is feeling so down about the whole IF business, i kinda know how he is feeling as its my 'fault' that we cant concieve.  talking of hairdressers im just back from getting mine done really pleased  its a shortish bob with a fringe,im trying to grow it since Oct last year when my hairdresser of over 10 years went scissor happy and balded me ,im telling ya i cried for days ,my hair was always the one thing that i really liked and people always commented on it hence i changed hairdressers and i really like the girl who is doing it now not intimidating at all just a sweet down to earth girlie. 
Yellazippy i am gonna do a sunshine dance for ya as i am also off on a weeks hols from thursday and i cant wait!!! Im guessing that you must be staying in Malin Head as i think thats about as far north on the island as you can go have to warn you though the weather up ere in the north west is pretty dismal at the moment as im sure its not not better anywhere alse just wet and windy.Have a good one!!
Emerg im glad that the 2ww isnt too bad at the moment what day are you testing next week
Angiebaby no9 yehaaaaaaaaa what board do you belong to? I have been trying to get through to the rfc a few times this afternoon to see where i am on the list but no one answered  
Pink tulip thats great news that you got your phone back you were lucky that it was an honest person who found it.
I have only got tomorrow to work then im off for a whole 8 days ,im doing a training course on thursday and thats me til next friday night  havent any plans to go away ,think i might do a bit of decorating but havent told DH yet!!! We will see, come next week i will possibly not be bothered!!
Catch ye all later.


----------



## janners1

Well that sucks, ring up Origin and demand your drawing!! I think Trishy or someone else also got it - I remember talking to someone else about it.

It was like a big ICSI map!!

Yeah my DH had to put his head between his legs because after seeing the stuff about sedation then seeing the big needle thing and then getting his blood taken he came over all funny and thought he was gonna pass out!! LOL - he is a wuss!

The shoot was in Dungannon Park!! I am always intimidated by hairdressers and makeup people. Their makeup and hair is immaculate and they always look really trendy or something! My hair is just crispy at the mo with all the sun damage!

The nekkid model was FREAKY - we later looked up his website and apparently he offers spanking for free. ***SHIVERS****, I really must get these images out of my mind. I think I need to see a therapist!!!!

OH - my most exciting news from the weekend - I met Mama Cheri from Ramseys Kitchen Nightmares!!!!!!! I hugged her and said I was her biggest fan LOL!! And her food is GORGEOUS!! And the 4 jugs of Long Island Ice Tea were also gorgeous


----------



## shem

well girlies how's everyone today?i had a bit of a stress on earlier today in work. The RFC rang me to inform me my pre-treatment visit was on fri morn at 10.30 don't even know how they got my work no i must have gave it to them at the very 1st app it's that long ago now i can hardley remember. Anyway she told me to phone the pharmacy to get the price of my drugs, course when i rang they said they had'nt received my schedule yet and to phone back tomorrow morning! I didn't think the girl on the other end of the phone was very nice. As i work in retail there i am standing in the store on my mobile trying to talk quietly incase someone heard me, it's a big store and everybody knows what colour of knickers you're bloody wearing  so i now have to go through the same thing tomorrow sneaking up to the store to phone RFC again! as you can probably tell i get myself stressed over these things plus the fact i have to get fri morn off and we're short staffed! Did i mention i work in a toy and nursery section how great is that especially going through tx babies coming and going  well these things are sent to try us and you just have to plough through.EMERG  i too have dh in my phone under husband ANGIE BABY good news on your postion on list it'll come round in no time.WEEZA  glad your app at origin went well. my dh sa was also bad i think the word prof mcclure used was i DREADFUL i remember thinking what a terrible thing to say! so it's icsi for us also which does give you a better chance EMERG forgot to say best of luck for your 2ww i'll keep you in my prayers hi to everyone else


----------



## crazykate

Oh Janners the "Mr Freaky" story definitely cheered me up  

Weeza I got an "ICSI map" too!  Glad to hear things are finally moving for ya mrs!  DH will be fine............. if he's queasy now what's he not gonna be like when you go into labour? He'll be in a bed beside ye   anyways he doesn't have to go into the room where you get ET he can wait in the waiting room or where you get changed my DH would have been on the floor too if he went in  

Don't you ladies know there is a men's room where your DH/DP's can go and ask ?'s and chat too if they like?  I know it's more of a female thing to talk but they may get some understanding about tx etc. there it's under Male Factor on the main board I think! My DH posts sometimes and there is a men's chatroom in chat too!

Shem hope you get everything sorted out tomorra hun

Cate are you any further forward with your work issue?

I went and got my haircut too to really really short.... I love it!  Can't post a pic.........don't know why though!


----------



## Cate1976

Shem:  I can understand where you're coming from finding it hard working in toy and nursery department.  My job is stock replenisher and from end October - end January, I found it hard picking clothes from newborn and small kids sections of stockroom.  At times I came very close to tears.

CrazyKate:  Not any further on with work situation, boss may have been asking from personal PoV.  More likely thsn not, I'm going to let it go and see how she treats me during tx.


----------



## Fionab

Emer, it can be hard not to over analyse your 2ww symptoms.  It is hard to be positive but at the same time realistic.

Angie, glad to hear that you are getting near the top of the list.  It can be scary yet at the same time exciting.

Yella, enjoy your holiday, hope the weather improves

Weeza, glad to hear that you survived the experience!!!

Janners, you should have got your trainer to do the hen night strip!

Shem, just in case they didn't say on the phone, you need to pay for your drugs with a bankers draft so it can take a while to get to a bank to do that.  Good luck for Friday. 

Fiona


----------



## Trishy

Morning girls - can't believe it's 10.30am and nobody has posted yet today!!  

How is everyone?

I had a baking disaster last night during my trial run for my dinner party on Saturday!  I tried Gordon Ramsay's chocolate mousse and it was so heavy that you could have only eaten one spoonful.  I checked again this morning and it had gone solid in the fridge so that was in the bin!  Then I did toffee squares and the base all crumbled off and the toffee was really dark and sickly.  So that went in the bin too!  So that was a waste of £13!!  Might make mars bar buns just for the sake of it tonight but now back to square one for the main course and dessert for Saturday.  Think I might ask Mum to make her famous pavlova and then all I need worry about is the main course!  I love doing the whole dinner party thing but when it goes wrong it really knocks your confidence in the kitchen!!

Anyone any ideas for a main chicken dish that's easy and tasty?  

Janners - just thinking at least your model wasn't the creep from the gym!!  You know who I mean! I went and drew and man and woman naked in 6th form art and it was a real eye opener for such an innocent girl!  Of course I am not so innocent now!


----------



## galaxy girl

Hi all. Weeza - I didn't get a map either. So don't feel left out!
My Dh found the whole appt very difficult too, especially as it was the first time for us that we had heard it was male factor. 

I phoned Origin yesterday as I hadn't got a date for my review and have now got one for the 22nd July. I hope to start again in Sept. too - If they let me! 

We are going to Nice next week! Was booked yesterday. going for 3 days and can't wait to get away. Just worried about not having excerised much - think I've put on loads of weight 'cause have been comfort eating. Will have to have a week of excerise diet bootcamp to make up for it - maybe I should try your scary early morning class Janners - when does it start?

Sorry Trishy am a bad cook and have no nice ideas. i tend to rely on Jamie oliver books and go for some kind of pasta dish.


----------



## pink tulip

Hi Ladies,

Jeez, it's quiet around her lately!

Emer -   Thinking of you on your 2WW....I think you're on day 8 now?? I hope you're feeling positive and that those wee embies are settling in  

Trishy - I'm a good cook but useless at desserts. I always buy in a dessert from a nice bakery or deli counter or do a cheese board! i think if you make an effort with the rest of the meal you're doing really well. If you're looking for a chicken dish - I would normally do a Thai Green Curry which is easy peasy or a chicken supreme-type dish with white wine. If you're interested in either PM me.
I'm off now to do some work....bye!


----------



## weeza82

Afternoon folks, 

Been in the lab all morning and only getting a chance to say hello now!

Janners, I was waiting for my DH to go all woozy when his blood was being taken. He is "afraid" of needles and I was smirking away when it was being done to see if you would go all funny   I am going to make him give me the injections, to get him over this fear   How bad am I? Very disappointed we didn't get a drawing   How was Dungannon Park? It is so lovely when the cherry blossom is out in April. I remember Mama Cherie from Hells Kitchen! She was fab! And triple Eeeew to the spanking. 

Trishy, have you thought about sticky toffee pudding? Get some nice toffee type muffins, cut the roundy bit off the top, add some butterscotch sauce (comes in packets from Tescos Finest), heat and serve with Carte D'or Vanilla ice cream (has the wee black vanilla bits in it). I used to have a recipe for Chicken in an apple-y sauce, must see if I can find it. 

PT, I will be in Origin tomorrow at half 12. I am 5'9'' shoulder length hair and glasses, should I wear a carnation so you can identify me?   

Glaxygirl, we could be cycle buddies! Soo jealous of you going to Nice, hope you enjoy it, you certainly deserve a break. 

Crazykate, I was telling Dh last night about the mens section of the site. I think he would be interested in posting, except we have no internet access at home. Broadband hasn't reached our end of the sticks yet and I can't be bothered with dial-up!  

Shem I can't believe they said dreadful to you   bit of consideration please for the patients!

Hi to everyone else. 

DH is feeling much better today and has now coined the phrase "Cling-ons" to describe his situation, so with the return of his sense of humour, I know he is feeling better    Thanks for all the kind words gals


----------



## Trishy

Afternoon

Thanks all for your ideas on the cooking front.  I think I have made a decision and am going to make Chicken Jalfrezi with rice, naan bread, salad and popadoms!  Yummy and easy!  And I have chickened out of the dessert and asked my Mum to do her pavlova!  It's making me hungry thinking about it!  

PT - I may well come to you for a recipe again soon as I am having another dinner party after my holiday for a girls night! 

Weeza - I am sure you are all on a high with things moving now and am glad DH is feeling a bit better about the situation.  At the end of the day we marry for better or worse so there is no 'blame' put on anyone and you can be there for each other.  I am sooo excited for you!

I should be starting again in September/October so hopefully will be cycling with some of you again


----------



## weeza82

Trishy that sounds yummy and pavlova is always a winner in my book!

Just read that Tamsin Outhwaite has had a wee girl and called her Florence Elsie. Her hubby already has a daughter from a previous relationship called Nora. Now. Each to their won and all that. but DH's aunties are Florence and Nora. Name association can really kill a thing, can't it


----------



## Trishy

Oh I am so happy for her.  I think she's a lovely girl and a good actress and comes across very naturally on TV interviews.  My sister's SIL is called Florence but she would be in her 50s so it is quite old fashioned.  Maybe she called her after Florence in the Magic Roundabout!!


----------



## holly01

weeza glad u are now more sure of ure nxt step...all systems go 4 u and dh now then,poor DH they are so sensitive arnt they when it comes to needles   big babies!!!!JOKE!!!! is it lucky god made us woman strong and brave    girl power lol!!!!

well we are official ivf'ers now    picked up our little bag of goodies 2day and had our briefing and sent on er way to be drug fueled over the nxt 2mths   
4 puffs a day for a month and then the delightful injections so whopeeeee i will be like a pincushion by the end lol!!!really really excited now believe it or not    seen as i was so negative this last few weeks   but i think it is because we have all the drugs er and waiting and we had the wee chat with the lovely nurse and she made us feel so at ease,even DH said 'she seemed to know her stuff!!!!!!'MEN lol(i wud certainly hope she did know hahahaaha!!)
so know doubt i will be a resident on the boards now 4 advice etc so [please bear with me ladies and dont be getin annoyed with me    i need u all now   
oh remember i was saying i was reading 'the secret'.......positive thinking galore....well when DH and i went to rushmere after our apt(everygirl needs retail theraphy right!!!)me and dh had been joking about us having twins blah blah blah and we walked in2 TWO sets of twins right after other     i reckon its an omen/fate rite??anyone superstisious (sp?)
ah well i was happy thinking so i will keep it up

i hope everyone is feeling good or as good as can be expected at the mo and not too annoyed with all the rain we are having   

a happy holly xoxo


----------



## pink tulip

Weeza - PM for you x


----------



## pink tulip

Girls - 
I have to tell you - I have just averted a major crisis! I have tickets for Kylie in Belfast and all week I've been saying "Oh, we're going to Kylie next monday night". Well, my angels are def looking down on me cos, I went out for a walk with my dog and ipod, decided to play some Kylie to get into the mood - when i got back to the house, decided to look out the tickets to check times etc . Can you believe it - we're going tomorrow night! Can you imagine the horror of turning up next monday night and having tickets for a concert 4 nights previous     Yipppeee! So now I am all excited about going tomorrow night - which is the opening night of her world tour. What am I going to wear?


----------



## Fionab

Trishy, I''m terrible at cooking for people so we usually end up going out!  You could always visit the Windsor!

Galaxy girl, Nice sounds really lovely, have a great time.

Weeza, glad DH is feeling better, it is hard on men as they don't talk about it as much as we do

Holly, good luck for starting d/reg, you would just be about 2 weeks behind me.

Pink tulip, glad to hear that you sorted for Kylie, that would be terrible to have missed the concert, enjoy.

I'm still d/regging but it can be very awkward slipping off to sniff during work.
Fiona


----------



## Cate1976

Holly:  Glad to hear that you've started IVF, hoping and praying that you get BFP.

Trishy:  If you're starting tx September/October, we might be cycling at the same time.


----------



## Annie70

Trishy - dh just dumped on me that he invited people over on Saturday night for dinner but it's partly work-related so I feel that things have to be perfect. Please don't tell me that you are making your own naan bread!! I can't believe that you do your menu in advance - I should but never can be bothered.  So far, my idea is to have a cold soup, some main dish that I can stick on the barbie and yes, a dessert. Pavlova sounds lovely but out of my range. I suppose I can always resort to my walnut cream sponge cake but I'm so bored with it!

Weeza - hope tomorrow goes well for you!! Thinking of you and go for it girl with the acupuncture!! I used up all my yearly insurance budget this March/April. I thought it was great preparation for the actual shots.  
I laughed at your dh's sensitivity at needles. Though, my dh absolutely refused to ever produce his sample at the hospital.  So, as we only live 10 minutes away from the clinic, he would do the deed and then our SpermMobile would be revved into action to deliver before the hour was up. I have to confess that, for his first SA, it was the depth of freezing winter outside and as sperm has to be kept at body temperature, I warmed a huge thermal glove in the dryer to keep the little swimmers toasty warm en route to the lab. Wonder what the receptionist thought when he fished the big glove out of his pocket!!  


Thinking of you EmerG in your tww -hope you're still feeling positive.  

One of my best friends from uni is doing her blood test on Friday after doing IVF #1 in Belgium.  I am so hoping and   that she gets her BFP as she has really been through the mill ttc.  I also really feel for her because their infertility is all unexplained and she has spent years doing Clomid and IUIs because of this. Are there many gals with unexplained infertility on this forum??


----------



## blue ribbon

hi girls 
a quick note to let u all know that i had ec yesterday and i only produced 3 eggs. however the consultant was sursprised i even got one as my fsh levels are so high and although i was on the highest dose of medication me and dh were totally devastated. well i had to phone this morning to see if any of them fertisalise. i couldn't stop crying on the phone but i got great news out of the 3, 2 of them have made it so i am back again tommorrow for et.


----------



## Trishy

Hi Holly - you must be really excited now!  You have been TTC the same amount of time as us and I know what a huge relief it is to get started.  So you are now a member of the ninja turtles fan club too? (little green cool bag!   )  Good luck - it's not all that bad!

PT - so jealous you are going to see Kylie, it is supposed to be a great show visually as well as vocally.  Have fun - and lucky you didn't miss it!

Fiona - the Windsor is cheating!   Saying that they do gorgeous food.  However I see my Mum making the pavlova and passing it off as my own perfectly acceptable!!  

Cate - yes we could be cycling together.  I assume you are just waiting patiently for your letter then?

Annie - no I am not that good!!  I do love to try to cook as much from scratch myself but as I am going to go down the Indian route for the first time I am going to cheat and buy a jar of sauce and buy the bread etc.  I will just present it all nicely and they will never know!!  Why don't you make banoffee pie?  I can make that and it's so easy but I thought I better serve something else for a change and it would be far too heavy after an indian.  You are so lucky for it to be warm enough to do a BBQ, makes it all so much easier.  All this watching Come Dine With Me has made me want to cook lately!  

Oh girls - sending you all one of my mars bar buns I made last night!  OK so you will have to pretend to eat them but they are lovely and I brought them in to feed my greedy work colleagues!! MMMMMMmmmmm!

Blue Ribbon - I am so happy for you that you are going to reach ET.   It must have been a terrible call to make but never forget that it only takes one of those little eggs to stick for your dream to come true so concentrate on that now and forget about the last few days if possible.  Sending you positive vibes   

How is everyone else?


----------



## EmerG

hi girls, how is everyone today? it has been a wee bit quieter on the board this week hasn't it? 

Blue Ribbon you've had such an emotional rollercoaster the last couple of days, I'm so glad you got good news yesterday, will keep everything crossed for you for tomorrow    

Weeza glad it all went well with Origin, next time you go make sure and demand that Dr Farrag draws you the ICSI map, he did one for us and its really good, explains the whole process and its good to take away with you to look at later when half of the information you have been bombarded with at your appointment has been forgotten! I know exactly what you mean about your DH feeling bad, mine was exactly the same, its so hard for them, especially when its MF, sitting there through all of the appointments and hearing about the needles and injections and everything else that we girls will have to go through, and all the while feeling responsible. My heart has gone out to my DH so many times in those appointments and I think in every single one we have had, both at Origin and RFC, my DH has asked each of the nurses & different doctors we have seen if there is ANYTHING else that he could be doing, apart from all that he has given up and the supplements he has taken and the diet and lifestyle changes etc etc. The only thing I could say is to tell your DH that ICSI is the most amazing thing, last week every single one of the eggs that I had was actually fertilised and the chances are that that wouldn't have happened with IVF, what they can do with ICSI is fantastic. so plenty of PMA all round    

As for me, day 8 of my 2ww today and for some reason today i'm not feeling very positive, not sure why. I think I would just like to be seeing some symptoms or something and its just not happening at all apart form the sore and swollen (.)(.), which is the only thing that I have going on. In general the 2ww hasn't been too bad, though I think today I'm just a bit fed up, I've been working from home this week in between catching up on cr*ppo daytime tv and I think maybe I've just had enough of that, so i'll get out and about this afternoon I think and I'll feel better. I just can't help thinking about how devestated we'll be if it doesn't work, and how down we both were before we started tx after all the waiting and I don't want us both to go back to that, but nothing we can do about it now, just have to perservere and try to keep the PMA up. 

Emer xx


----------



## emak

Blue ribbon brill that you have 2 wee embies ,sure thats all they will put back in,  that they stick for you .     
Awwwwwwwww Emer sorry to hear your havin a bad day ,your right about daytime tv thats enough to get anyone down  just think your now on day 8 more than half way there........not long now girl 
Trishy good luck with the dinner party,im feeling VERY inadequet reading about what all you girls can cook..........im hopeless i have NEVER made a sauce or anything from scratch my excuse is i dont have time and im sticking to it ,well at least until im made unemployed or even better when im off on maternity leave   then i will have all the time in the world 
Oh Annie good luck with your dinner party also and now getting hungry thinking about all the lovely food that yous are making.
Shaz PM for you.
Well im offically off on a weeks hols and that frickin weather is depressing me,im living in hope that it will pick up as usually when im workin nights the weather is lovely and i would be due to be workin nights next week   
Phoned the rfc yesterday  finally got through to them ,im still no21 which im a bit disappointed about as i havent moved at all ,im just thinking i was no 29 when i was added to the list so have only moved 8 places in 3 months thats TOO slow for my liking ,im starting to get VERY impatient!!!!!
Wezza and Pink Tulip did you meet each other today at Orgin I hope that the next time im at the rfc i manage to see some of my FF it would be nice to be able to put faces to the names.
See ya later E xx


----------



## pink tulip

Hi Girls!

Blue Ribbon - Big Congrats on your   today. I pray that your embies are doing well tonight and that you have a nice relaxed ET tomorrow. I cried my eyes out when I phoned the RFC and they told me that we had 4 embies. it was the first time we made something together....very emotional.....
Emer - I'm not surprised today is hard for you - I clearly remember hitting Day8 of my 2ww and starting to have feelings of fear and desperately looking for clues. Don't make the mistake I made and do a test  ......a big NoNo at this stage! Try to stay busy and positive....there really seems to be no common thread of what you should be feeling if you are BFP...it's a real torture. 
Well, the big news of today is that me and Weeza did manage to meet today at Origin - we had described to each other our hairstyles, outfits and even shoes just in case we missed each other  It was lovely to meet you Weeza - I can't believe there's actually real people behind all of these posts !!!!!!!!! It's lovely to meet someone in person that knows all about our little community here. Weeza- isn't is funny how you create an image of what someone will look like.....and they are never like that. IWhen I was reading your texts before I always imagined you as blonde....god knows why. Anyway, you're much nicer as a brunette - brunettes rock So we both had our AMH bloods taken......I have a pretty good vein so it was no problem - I'll let Weeza tell her side of it  I would love to meet more of you now - it's given me a taste for it. I reckon a girlie night out is on the cards? 
Well, I am getting into Kylie mode - got the ipod blasting and about to go get my glad rags on. I am soooo excited - I think I might cry when she comes on the stage....that's what I normally do at concerts I get so overwhelmed      

Love PT x


----------



## ritad

Hi everyone

Well I got my schedule yesterday so I have an appt on 7/7/08 to collect drugs and start sniffing on 8/7/08. E/C is scheduled for 14/8/08. Holly I know you said you're e/c is near then so you never know we might bump into each other. I thought the spray stopped once the injections start but it seems from reading the schedule that the spray continues right through. 
Fionab-when is your e/c collection due?

Ritad


----------



## Fionab

Annie, loved the idea of you transporting the SA sample!!

Blue ribbon, I'm so glad that 2 of your eggs fertilised.  Good luck for ET tomorrow. 

Trishy, you mentioned the little green bag, but now they have moved onto a rectangular light blue bag with a shoulder strap, so I now have a range of colours!!  The Windsor is really good but not cheating as long as you remove the evidence of the box before the guests arrive.

Emer, the 2ww can be really hard and you will have good and bad days.  Take it easy and try to relax, make DH do all the housework - I find that is enough to make me feel better!! (I'm afraid that I'm very undomesticated)

Emak, the waiting list can be very frustrating as you keep moving up and down the list so you can never tell where you are.

Pink tulip, enjoy Kylie and a girlie night sounds good.  Glad your AMH test went ok.

Weeza, did you have a hard time with you AMH test?

Ritad, you keep taking the spray up to your final Pregynl injection just before EC.  My e/c is on 24 July so I still have another while on spray before I even start stimms.  I always seem to end up on a really long d/reg before starting stimms, last time it was Christmas that held it up and now it is the summer holidays.

Fiona


----------



## ritad

Fiona

I remember from before you had to use the spray for a long time. I wonder why they can't shorten it. Do they just allocate certain dates for certain procedures? Do you find the spray ok to take. I'm dreading having to take it at work cos I would imagine its a bit awkward.

Ritad


----------



## Fionab

Rita

It is just pot luck depending on the date of your period and the date they can schedule in EC.  

The spray is more messy than anything and it is hard to sneak out to take it at work.  I have been taking it at lunch time and heading to the loo on my way to the kitchen.  You will sometimes feel the taste going down the back of your throat a few minutes after you take it.  As we have been working later some evenings, I have ended up taking the spray on the M1, I draw the line at taking it sitting on the Westlink as there are too many people to see you, so if you see someone on the motorway taking spray that is probably me!!!

It was easier with the previous type of spray as it was only twice a day so it was easier to plan around it.  I haven't had any side effects just a bit tired but thankfully that is all.

Fiona


----------



## ritad

Fiona

Sounds lovely!!!! I'll think I'll do the same as you and try and fit it in en route to the kitchen at lunchtime. I'll keep an eye the next time I'm on the M1!!!!! The things we have to do eh?

Ritad


----------



## holly01

ah rita thats grt we will be cycling together...my EC is 13th and ET 15th if all goes to plan,so at least we can compare notes together   
yeah the wee bags are cool,we have a moby at the beach so at least i can pack it up when time comes with the drugs and hopefully no one will even take any notice of it  
i asked the nurse why i am sniffin so long etc and she said cause the lab closes for a week   so they work the schedules round that (summer time!)

weeza i hope 2day went well for u both,and its grt u got to meet one of our fellow FF'ers     and i def think a girly night out wud be a class idea 

how lucky are u PT.....kylie,opening night woohoooooo,i can just hear ye 2mara rubbin our noses in it lol!!!actually i was thinking of u 2day gettin all sorted for the concert and i took a notion i wud love to see er in show so rang our local radio station 2 c if there was any tickets for sale (had been all week,ones that cudnt go)but hey as my luck had it they were gone    ah well cant afford it anyways....ticketmaster have pleny if i really wanted  

Blueribbon i am delighted that u have 2 fertilised eggs, hoping and   ure ET goes grt   
its weird now cause when everyone on er was discussing ec/et embies d/r blah blah blah i felt stupid cause i hadnt much of a clue what was what but now its becoming more real for us i am all in2 it now,so best wishes for ure 2ww BR

Hi Fionab i will be a fellow sniffer tomorrow.....ah yes whooo 2 the 4 times a day milarkee..for iui it was twice a day and as u say that was grand but this 4 times a day in one nostril doesnt make any sense to me but then again nothin does    ah well its the end result that matters   

i asked the nurse what consultant did she think we wud have and she said it could be anyone as its our nhs go but that Dr traubb normally does wednesdays so heres hopin as i have heard so much gud stuff about him..not that i have heard anything bad about any of them like but i knew a 39/40 yr old who had 1st ivf with dr traubb an she had twins   and it has always stuck in my mind....

ok ladies chat 2mara
cant wait to hear about kylie............


----------



## Cate1976

Trishy:  I am just waiting for my letter now.  Just       that IVF works first time.  There was a comment my boss made that I didn't mention.  She said 'you can have a baby just like that'.  It was that comment that got me more than anything.  I whinged to Brendan (pastor) earlier and he was great as usual, He and his wife have been amazing the last 3.5 years.  No time to do personals apart from Blue Eyes:   that you get BFP on testing day.  Off to Summer Madness tomorrow.  Won't be back until Tuesday.


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone it's Friday    Sorry I didn't get to post yesterday, I had too much work to catch up on by the time I got back from Origin. 

Trishy, good luck for the soiree! How many are you having over? The Windsor is that lovely bakery in Banbridge isn't it? Youa re right about Tamsin Outhwaite, she is so lovely and I'm pleased for her, I just think of Dh's aunties when I hear the names Florence and Nora   Anyone else like any real old style names? I like Frazer which is kinda old style!

Blue Ribbon    for a successful ET today with good high grade embies     

Holly,    for starting sniffing I hope all goes well for you, where is your mobile at? Girly night out sounds good  

Annie, LOL at SpermMobile    Your walnut cream sponge cake sounds much more complex than pavlova! Happy entertaining for the weekend! 

A random aside at this point: my aunt is an HE teacher and her cooking rocks, she should so be on Come Dine with Me! But when she makes pavlova she makes it quite high, then sticks Matchmakers into it before it goes into the oven.....so when you cut into it, you get rivulets of melted Matchmakers     A handy hint  

Back to business....

Cate, enjoy Summer Madness, haven't been to it in years, but always used to enjoy it. 

Rita, good luck for starting soon!

Fiona, 4 times a day seems a lot for a nasal spray, good luck with the rest of sniffing!  

Emak, hope you are enjoying your hols, have you checked the forcast for next week? Will it get better? 

Emer     you are doing really well on the 2ww, not long to go now. Definitely must get the drawing next time from Dr Farrag!

PT,   it was so class to meet you! I was telling DH all about it "PT said this and then this..." LOL that you thought I was blonde   , I suppose I do have my dippy moments and random comments   I could have stood and yakked all day to you, darn appt and work! I think I actually spent longer stood chatting to you than in my appt despite my bother   how was Kylie? I bet she was amazing, I remembered when I got onto the Outer Ring that you were going last night and I was like "Duh". Did you cry? When I seen Take That at the Reunion tour I screamed with excitement for the first 10 mins they were on stage. It was like I was 14 again, so i totally get the overwhelmed feeling!

I was trying to explain to my sister about this board once, about how we all know so much about each other and are the only ones who can truly understand and empathise with each others lives, yet we have never met, some of us know each other but for the most part we are all faceless, nameless usernames! She couldn't get her head round it at all, but you are right PT, it is a community   Well, I will take a step to becoming more "real" to everyone, I am known in the real world as Louise   (not exactly a stretch of the imagination to go from Weeza to Louise   )

Girls, I am doomed  it was such a session trying to get blood out of me yesterday in Origin. Two of the nurses tried for ages to find a vein without success in either arm, despite much tightening of the tourniquet and slapping of arms. Then they both gave up and had to get Dr Farrag in. He STILL couldn't find a vein in either arm but found a crappy one in my hand, so they had to take the sample from the back of my hand   Dr Farrag got the needle into the back of my hand but the nurses weren't ready with the sample bottles so my blood gushed onto the carpet for a bit (the nurse said replacing the carpet would be added to my bill, I was like "Don't even joke about it")   Then it started to clot as the second bottle was filling, which seems to be a bad thing and Dr Farrag was stroking the back of my hand to get more blood out     SUch a pantomime. At least I feel I made them earn their £85   (yes AMH is £85) Everytime I need bloods taken it's the same shenanigans   Anyone any advice for getting deep veins up? 

Oooh, you want to see Dh's arm after he got bloods done on Tuesday, it's all balck and bruised from his elbow to half way to his wrist    the nurse must have nicked a vein or something. 

Long post is a very long post    Morning to everyone else


----------



## pink tulip

Morning ladies,

Ritad - I actually thought the nasal spray was so  handy. I just kept it in my handbag and whenever I went to the loo, just have a wee spray. I always had one first thing in the am and last thing at night and then it's just a matter of having one at lunchtime and one in the early evening. I found tilting head back and holding your nose for a second after the spray, helps to hold it in. I also got a way of holding my tongue at the back of my throat to prevent it from running back, which doesn't taste nice. You do get into a wee routine with it.

Blue Ribbon- Thinking of you for your ET today. I pray it all goes well for you    

Well, Kylie was great! We made a bit of a mistake in not leaving early enough to get parked in the main odyssey carpark so we had a long walk. Anyway, by the time we got in and got a drink, she was coming on the stage. She looked amazing and I enjoyed seeing all her outfit changes. She did a real mixture of some of her new stuff with some of her really old stuff. Even did "I should be so lucky" at the end. Jeez, blast from the past or what. She  had amazing dancers .......the 6 packs were more like 12 packs....mmmmmmmm........nice  She didn't disappoint although me and DH were comparing the concert to Pink last year which we felt was incredible. Kylie just wouldn't be as good vocally - but we knew that would be the case. I am really glad we made it and I'm quite sure she'll never be in Belfast again. I kept saying to DH " Lets head to the merchant and have a drink with Kylie after the show!" so when all the fans were waiting for her out the back of the odyssey after the concert, DH was like "They're not going to see her - she'll be rushing off to meet us for drinks!  I do live in a little fantasy world when it comes to famous people - I think in a previous life I was a megastar with makeup artists and stylists......pity this life is a bit more ordinary  
Off to do some work now ladies....
Looking forward to a quiet weekend now, just me, DH and the dog 

Love PT x


----------



## pink tulip

Weeza - I think those nurses were a bit all over the show.....maybe they were still reeling from you - the incredible veinless woman. But when I went in the nurse asked me "How do you get blood taken?" I was like...HUH?( In my mind I was thinking...well, usually through a needle....although I would prefer it by osmosis....).What she actually was asking was do I normally faint or anything! The fact that she was even asking me that unnerved me! I was thinking, if you are so darned bad at taking blood this might just be the first time 
Doll, there's nothin much you can do to coax your veins out. I was a nurse and the best thing to do is always tell them to use a butterfly needle in the back of your hand. That will save lots of poking around and unnecessary stab wounds!

Have a great day x


----------



## galaxy girl

Loving the night out idea!

Weeza - nightmare at the bloods thing. They got blood out of me but then I fainted and they wheeled me up to recovery (right through reception) in a big chair and I had to lie for a while and then they brought me and DH tea and toast. V. embarrassing.

Sending sticky positve vibes to Emer. 

Fiona - spray sounds awful. I did the 2 times a day thing for IUI. Have now decided I like the injections better that Origin give you  despite bruises. At least it's all over with in one go!

Any one going to Hot House Flowers tomorrow in Banbridge? I can't wait. Thought I was going to marry Liam (the lead singer) when I was 15. I keep giggling (in a teenage way) every time DH mentions Buskfest. Dh is not impressed.

Have a great weekend all


----------



## glitter girl

Weeza/P.T,

I had exactly the same problem when trying to get my bloods taken with nurses in origin, although they are all lovely, I found that the more they fussed around me the more of a panic I got into, eventually after about 6 attempts they gave up and got some out of my hand. 

When I got fsh levels taken last monday by GP, it worked in my arm on the first attempt, and it saved me £85. The nurse from Origin had asked me if I wanted AMH done with them, but she did stress that it wouldnt be cumpulsory until september, and they would accept fsh levels until then.

Got my fsh level results back yesturday, was a bit annoyed that they have risen from 5.6 last year to 6.6 this year, however this is still classed as normal levels, so hopefully wont be too much of a problem 

Phoned Origin yesturday, and got my plaaning apointnment for July 10. and if all goes well then I should be taking my first injection July 12 . Time is ticking on, and I have to admit girls that I am getting a litle nervous.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend, im off to my end of year school dinner, think i will have to have a few wee drinks just to keep me sane  .


----------



## pink tulip

Hi Girls,

Just to let you all know - the Craigavon support group meeting is on next Wednesday evening 2nd July at 7pm. It is held in Craigavon area hospital in the Medical Education centre. There won't be a speaker this meeting but we will just be getting together for a cuppa and a chat. If you have never been, I would really recommend it to you. I have found it great to get together with others that have similar issues to share experiences - just like we do on here! Glitter Girl - are you going this month?

If you need any other info just ask....

Love Pink Tulip x


----------



## Angie Baby

good morning ladies, how is everyone today?

had my appointment yesterday with Dr Traub about my prolactin hormone levels, he has put me on medication and have to go back 30th July to have a blood test to see if the medication is working to lower my hormone level. I was very impressed with Dr Traub, he is a lovely man. He menitioned that when i recieve my letter for my treatment that they might put me off for a month if the hormone level has not went down so im hoping the medication works. All in all im feeling positive about the next few months.

pink tulip, do you know if there are any similar group meetings in belfast, Lisburn area?


----------



## weeza82

Oooh, PT remind me about the meeting on Wednesday night, I will probably forget and I would like to go, now my Wednesday nights are free. 

Glittergirl, glad to hear someone else has bother with veins   enjoy your dinner!

Galaxygirl, I thought you had written Buckfast, then I read it correctly to Buskfest   I thought no wonder your DH was horrified at Buckfast   Poor you fainting   

PT I am loving the moniker "Incredible veinless Woman"   Maybe my veinless wonder did spook them    They asked me the same question " How do you get your blood taken?" I looked blankly at her "With a needle in my arm   " LOL What a bizarre question.


----------



## pink tulip

Angie baby - Yes there is the "Stork" group in Belfast - the same organisation, different location. It is always well attended with excellent speakers. Email the group leader Fiona O'Donnell and she will contact you about future meetings. Her email is [email protected]

Blue ribbon - I am thinking about you.....probably just had your ET now.....let us know how it all went. Hope by now you are PUPO


----------



## Trishy

I am hopefully heading to the Hot House Flowers after dinner too.  What time are they playing at?  We may be too late.  

PT - do you mean to say you have kept your ninja bag?  I brought mine back in on EC day but now I could have kept it and had a handy cool bag for pinics!! Oh you thief!!    

Galaxy - might see you tomorrow night then!!  I will be the drunk one who is far too over dressed for the Leisure Centre car park!!  

Weeza - sorry Louise, seeing as I know you now and what a lovely girl you are too!  I am almost too embarrassed to admit that after all my talk of a 'dinner party' there will only be 4 of us!!  We always use our best friends as guinea pigs and they love it!  Haven't killed them, yet!  Am I a fraud now?  

I can't believe how busy everyone is at the minute with treatment.  Things are really moving.  Isn't it great!


----------



## Sue30

Hi All

It's very exciting on here at the minute with lots of things going on - so wishing everyone either currently undergoing or just about to start treatment all the luck in the world

We are currently waiting to hear back from Prof McClure about having an oily HSG hopefully sometime next week - had anyone ever had one of these? I had the normal one done with dye at RVH a while back and found it pretty hard going (wanted to vomit the whole time I was on the table) although was told no blocked tubes which was good news! There doesn't seem to be much info on the internet about the 'oily' ones. And still no word from RVH re being put on waiting list .. ahhh!!

Hope everyone has a great weekend

Sue

xoxo


----------



## blackcatg

Hi Girls scuse any booboos I've never used a message board before.

Anyway I'm new to the board as we are thinking of trying ICSI again maybe at Origin this time. I'm 40 now & we tried in 1997 & 2003 with NHS got some embies but they didn't make it. DH has 10million at a push. Wot caught my eye was the mention of high prolactin, I had that way back & they didn't suggest any treatment for it is this a new thing? Just trying to up the odds since we're both a bit off.


----------



## Annie70

Emer - keep up the faith, pet and away from the daytime TV! I had a massive attack of fear on day 9 after transfer because I stupidly tested on day 8 and, of course, it was BFN. I knew it was too early but still. I found it helpful to meet up with people who had no idea we were doing IVF as it was really distracting.

Blue Ribbon - don't worry about only getting 3 eggs - generally speaking, the fewer you get, the better quality they are. So, that augurs well for your ET today.

GG and Trishy - I'm so jealous - saw the Hot House Flowers years ago, they were great! The Montreal Jazz Festival is starting this weekend and I will go along but I'm not really a big jazz fan 

Trishy - we are only having 3 dinner guests. But, they're not friends as such, just dh's new work colleagues / graduating student, and one guy is Muslim and doesn't drink. I know he is a really nice guy but I feel panicked that he is really going to notice any food inadequacies. I'm now leaning towards a rhubarb/strawberry pie dessert with home-made sorbets (we have an ice-cream maker).  If I make the sorbet tonight, they'll be great for tomorrow.

Glitter girl - your FSH level is grand. It varies from one month to another anyways. It's when it hikes over 10 that you might start to worry.

Weeza - I have only 1 visible vein per arm and each one is tiny. So, it's a nightmare giving blood and having IVs in as they keep falling out, water just goes into the arm and my arm swells up like Popeye (happened twice in the hour before EC). Not trying to discourage you though! 

Fiona - good luck with your new cycle - glad to hear that you have starting d/regging again


----------



## fabulous

hi girls how r u all?  just wanted to share our wonderful news with u all..we went for our 7 wk scan today and we saw 2 strong healthy heartbeats! it is so amazing we r blessed!  all my prayers have been answered..    
 

my    are with u all so u get the news u deserve..x


----------



## Mrs AB

Afternoon ladies - congrats Fabulous, that's excellent news - lucky you!

Just thought I'd let you all know that the magazine shoot was today and I'm absolutely wrecked!!  I went to bed at 1.30am this morning because I was being so fussy about the cleaning and then got up at 6.30am to finish it!!!  I loved every minute of this experience and can't wait to see it in print!  The stylist brought props - crusty bread, cheese and grapes...............!!!

A


----------



## Annie70

CONGRATULATIONS, Fabulous     

Did you suspect you were having twins? Hope you have a safe and healthy remaining eight months!!!


----------



## pink tulip

Fabulous - What amazing news   I can only imagine your joy - it would be all my dreams come true too. Congratulations!

Anita - Good to hear from you......the shoot sounds so exciting. Please let us know what mag it is and when it will be out.

Girls I'm having a lovely evening of cooking - tonight we are having pork steaks cooked with a cream and mustard sauce ( so easy but delish!) served with roast butternut squash and spuds ( red wine on the side!). I have also made french onion soup which we will have tomorrow night - it will taste better for having sat around for a day. Yum!


----------



## emak

Fabulous what 'fabulous' news  you and dh are sooooooooo very lucky i have always dreamed of havin twins, wishing you both all the luck in the world.
Pink Tulip your dinner sounds yummy im feeling a bit peckish still havent had my dinner its in the oven,but i aint telling what it is as its nowhere near as fancy as yours   glad the Kylie concert went well ,the last concert i was at was Justin Timberlake last year and im ashamed to say i was sooooooooo drunk i can hardly tell you anything about it 
Anita glad the photo shoot went well, do you appear in any of the pics?What mag are they gonna be in??
All you girls heading to the hot house flowers tomorrow night ENJOY!!
Sue sorry cant help re oily hsg but im sure one of the other gals will be able to help
Blue ribbon hope et went smoothly today enjoy being pupo.
A quick question does anyone know of a support group in the Derry area ,its just listening to PT has made me want to check one out but unfortunately CAH or Belfast is just too far to travel and me thinks i will be up in Belfast quite a bit when tx starts so dont want to be spending all my free time stuck in a car!!!!
When is that bloody rain gonna stop its soooooo depressing me  cant even put on my summer clothes.  Hi to all the rest of you girls and have a great weekend whatever you are doing.
Emma  xx


----------



## shem

hi everyone the weekends here great!well collected my drugs today and only got my schdule and i'll start sniffing on tue, 4 times a day the last time it was only twice so this could be a wee bit tricky with work but i'll manage im also on the spray longer this time i asked the nurse the reason for this she said it depended on when they could schdule EC. So i'll be sniffing alongside you HOLLY and RITAD.RITAD my EC is arranged for 13/08/08 i think you're the day after.PINK TULIP you're food sounds divine could you come and cook for me sometime GALAXY GIRL enjoy hothouse flowers tomorrow!FABULOUS im absolutley over the moon for you   hope all goes well in the coming months have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Fionab

Holly, good luck for starting tomorrow. 

Weeza, poor you and DH after getting all those blood tests, you have certainly suffered so far.

Pink tulip, glad you enjoyed Kylie, everyone was saying the concert was great

Galaxy, we are hoping to make it to Hothouse Flowers, it should be good.

Glitter girl, I'm sure that you are excited about starting soon

Angie, I'm glad Dr Traub was helpful and I hope the medication works.

Trishy, Hothouse Flowers is on from 5 to 10:30 with some supporting acts.

Sue, I haven't heard about oily FSH tests.

Welcome, blackcat 

Annie, how have you got settled into the new house?

Fabulous, great to hear that you have strong heartbeats.

Anita, when will the article be published?

Shem, welcome to the joys of Suprecur!! 4 times a day can be fun, sometimes it can even be hard remembering when to take it.

There is another article in the news about clinics only putting 1 embryo as standard especially for younger women, although it does say it will be brought in over the next 3 years.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7475392.stm

Fiona

/links


----------



## holly01

ooh shem me and u  e/c same day yipeeeeee,we can cycle 2gether yeahh.

Fabulous what fabulous news............so delighed for u and dh,may all ure dreams come true...u are sooo lucky...hopefully we will be joining u soon   

glad kylie was good PT.still might go yet lol!!!

what a wet wend...hope ye dont get tooo wet cate  

supposed to have went to moby this evenin but cant face it what with the rain    really dont take enuf use of it,we had bought it so when we 'start' our family it wud be gud to go and chill in   come back sunshineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## shem

oh my goodness HOLLY! its great we're gonna be cycle buddies  i was all alone last time  are you with RFC? 
hope the rain goes away so you can use your moby x


----------



## shem

morning girls i dont usually post this early but im off work today and was woke up at 7.30 with a phonecall that my sister in law had just had a baby girl! which is wonderful but felt down for a moment the last time i was going through tx she had a baby girl i guess it was the thought of things turning out the same again. well hope today is better weather im going off to tesco now dh has promised to make me a big greasy fry for brekkie  has anyone tried those tim horton doughnuts in tesco they are sooo yummy i can hear them calling my name! see ya later


----------



## pink tulip

Emak - There are groups in Derry and Omagh as far as I am aware - the same girl Fiona is the co-ordinator for all of NI. Email her ( I put address on prev post) and I'm sure she'll give you all the info you need x

Girls - Have a great time at the hothouse flowers....."There's a black cat lying under the shadow of a gatepost and the blackcat is telling me that love is on its way.......Don't Go! Don't leave me now now now"!!!  

Love Pink Tulip x


----------



## holly01

yeah shem we are rfc....we will have sum craic comparing notes

well still a la home at present...no DH til 2pm he is working.......ah well,hope to go to moby in evening at least its a night away and u feel like u've been on hols hahaaaa different 4 walls!!!!

hope everyone is havin a nice wend    weird weather... come back 

anyone following BB??
have to admit i am addicted    and i have nvr watched it any other yr till near the end   but this yr i have got sooooo lazy and cant get motivated to head out for a walk or swim so i just slouch on sofa then its time for the cot

ok


----------



## holly01

p.s emak i run the omagh support group,nxt ones september,wud love to see u at it  .as for the tinyfeet in derry,nat sure if it is running at the mo due to lack of interest...maybe on again thou  
as PT says just email Fiona and she can tell ye all  

Anyone else like to attend our Omagh Group PLEASE DO.......................
we'd love new couples to come along


----------



## emak

Holly and Pink Tulip thanks for the info about the support groups ,i have sent an email to Fiona so i will just wait and see.Shaz also told me a while back that Tiny feet wasnt on any more due to lack of interest  so Holly ye never know toy may see in  Omagh as its a lot closer than Belfast and September is gonna be close to when i start(hopefully) thinking it will be Oct/Nov but would love it to be NOW.


----------



## emak

Holly meant to say you may SEE me in Omagh not "Toy"


----------



## blue ribbon

hi girls  
just thought i would update u all. Well i had my et on friday and out of the 3 eggs i produced 2 of them fertisalised. They were 2 grade a's but they hadn't separtated yet,but et went ahead anyway so now it is a waiting game.


----------



## galaxy girl

Everything crossed for you Blue ribbon!

Yeah Trishy and Fiona - will see you tonight! I'm so excited - Dh has been told to be there at 8.30 as there is talk of HHF going on around then. Have been listening to my old CD's all day. I always wanted to marry Liam....(the lead singer) 

For whoever was asking I go to stork group in Belfast and it is v good. Also go to the Craigavon one at times. It's def handier.

Congrats Fabulous.


----------



## crazykate

Hi girls nothing to report here all quiet and STILL no bruises from the injections so you see practice must make perfect!!  

Just popping in to say hi and welcome aboard to blackcat  

Congratulations PT on twins too.

Went to see Kylie last night it was absolutley fab. best concert I've been to in a good while - she was on from about 8.20pm for about 2.5 hours no supporting act.........wrecked today mind with all the standing but definitely value for money!

For all those starting out, or on the 2ww    

One of the guys in work's wife is 6mths pg he has told everyone except me (someone else told me).........I know he's trying to be sensitive about the situation (he knows because I was working for him for a while and I had to say cos the injections were making me even more crazy) but I'd rather he just told me I feel terrible that he thinks he can't tell me - he must think I'm gonna burst into tears or something.  I am a strong person and I know life can't stop for everyone else because of the situation we find ourselves in..........senior moment - can't remember what I was gonna say now...........

Anyway Anita great news on the photoshoot can't wait to see the pics - woooooohooooo fame has finally found you!

Have a good weekend all we're off to the pics to see panda kung foo for a giggle!


----------



## Fionab

Shem, I had some Tim Hortons when we were in Canada but I didn't know they were in Tesco.  Is it just doughnuts Tesco stock?

Holly, I have only been watching BB some nights but I just had to watch the other nights fight after all the publicity.

Blue ribbon, good luck for the 2WW 

Galaxy girl and Trishy, did you make it to see Hothouse flowers?  We should have had some way of knowing each other.  I thought it was really good even though I didn't know all the songs.  The crowd certainly livened up when they sang 'I can see clearly now'.  

Kate, glad the injections are going well.

Been out walking today trying to get fit today before EC so now I have my feet up resting as I'm exahusted!
Fiona


----------



## Lesley08

Hi ladies hope you are all well and enjoying this brief respite from the rain  

sorry I have been a bit quiet lately, this is my busiest time of year, between marking a levels, attending endless meetings, both my eldest daughters birthdays and my wed anniv, and to top it all my DH graduates on tuesday!!

I have been checking in every now and again and just wanted to say the following:

fabulous - many congrats that is great news take care and enjoy 

blackcatg - welcome and hope you getloads of support and craic on here 

Mrs Ab - that sounds like a lotofhard work but great craic!

blue ribbon - that sounds great congrats,hope you can distract yourself now for the next two weeks!

weeza - my story of the night ( and I apologise in advance if I have told this already!) about veins....
In feb shortly after getting the good news that my FSH was equivalent to a 900 year old hag ( slight exageration but you get the picture) and that I would have a better chance of winning the loterry than getting pgg with my own eggs i set off to the docs for a full set of bloods in order to pursue tx abroad. On the day in question I had a good brekkie and a sensible lunch, nonetheless i not only fainted half way through the bloods but started to pee myself ( I kid you not...I have seriously considered changing docs because of this!!) I came round mid-pee nearly died, eternally grateful I had a long trench with me and that I had taken it off before getting my bloods done! The nurse was clearly more embarassed than me and that made it worse! I drove home told my delightful Dh who roared his head off in a very supportive manner and proceeded to tell most of our friends!! So the incredible veinless woman is not so bad as a nickname afterall!!!

Hope this week brings some great weather (especially since my grad outfit is very summery)  Take care all

Lesley xx


----------



## shem

fiona they do muffins as well have'nt tried those but the doughnuts are heavenly! i only new about them from my mate in work who also had them when she was in canada and she raved about them. what supplements are you taking im only taking folic acid at the min should i be taking anything else i read about pineapple juice and brazil nuts as they could help with the lining of your womb for implantation if i get to that going to have a big mug of tea and bar of choccy now and watch supernatural.nighty nite x


----------



## galaxy girl

Hothouse flowers were AMAZING!! I sang rather madly and jumped up and down for the entire time they were on - even managed to get backstage ( a big green portacabin) for a picture with the band. Best night ever.


----------



## Trishy

Morning all - hope you all had a good weekend.  My dinner party went well but just as we were about to serve the starter DH's parents arrived at the house and stayed for an hour so unfortunately everything had to be taken off the heat and delayed for an hour.  The starter was a tad ruined but still tasted nice but everything else was fine.  So this delay meant we also missed the Hot House Flowers.    Sounded like fun but we made up for it by dancing in the kitchen!!  Needless to say yesterday was a duvet day!


----------



## EmerG

hi girls, very quiet on here today. I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself today, day 12 of 2ww and I've been having faint dull AF-like pains since yesterday. I know that it doesn't mean that all is lost but its just a very familiar feeling and something tells me that we may not make it to test day on Thursday. Just have to sit tight and hope for the best, plenty of prayers being said and not much else for it at this stage. I'll let you all know if anything happens. Hope everyone well

Emer x


----------



## Dahlia

Hang in there Emer, AF pains are very common      

I was round the bend at this stage and had given up    

Dahlia x


----------



## pink tulip

Emer - I feel for you doll. I really do. God it is so hard when you get to this stage....I just wanted to take a sleeping tablet and wake up on Day 14. Please don't worry too much about the pains as there are girls on here that had those pains and were pg....it's so hard to predict. You've done really well to get to this stage.....nearly there now 

Trishy - you must be so patient. When I was reading your post I was feeling the tension as I would have been cracking up with DH's parents if I was you.....didn't they know you were about to serve dinner and then go to a concert? Such a shame you missed the HHF when you were so looking forward to it. Oh well, dancing in the kitchen sounds like my kinda night 

I'm planning a night out with the girls this Friday to see Sex and the City followed by chinese and a few bevvies - looking forward to that. Then on Sat night we are going to Roscoff in Belfast with another couple. Bought myself a new dress today for the occasion in- believe it or not - Jane Norman.....I am only shocked as I always find their stuff is geared more toward the 14-25 age group rather than a lady of my mature years  Anyway, that all aside I am sooooo pleased with it. It is a bit see through so I had to then go underwear hunting in M&S which was a whole adventure of it's own. I was trying on those bra/slips that suck everything in. Holy Moly, it was hard enough to get on ......when it came to getting it off I thought I was going to have to call the assistant to help me. I was all hot and bothered jumping up and down trying to wriggle out of the damned thing. Believe it or not I still bough it as it's perfect under the dress  The things we do for vanity sake!

Bye for now x


----------



## holly01

ooh Emer only 2 more sleeps,ure so brave     

Trishy u are also brave if any of our ones landed er i'd be sayin nice to see but we are goin out so slide on   ....lucky 4 us we never have any visitors    (wonder why   )

well still sprayin away er,have to set me alarm after the 8am one or else i'd forget   ,
1st wend alcohol free     and thats coming from a party animal......oh the things we do to achieve our dreams lol!!!

hope everyone else is well
v quiet on er
where is everyone.....come back    i need u all


----------



## Fionab

Shem, we are taking the Pronatal His & Hers vitamins (Pregnacare are the same).  There are lots of discussions for and against the pineapple juice on the boards so I was just going to take it in moderation.  I have been starting the brazil nuts ready for treatment.

Galaxy girl, lucky you getting a photo.

Trishy, poor you having to hold back your meal.  Glad you had fun.

Emer, don't be worried about the pains, the 2WW is really horrible.

Pink tulip, poor you in M&S, those things are terrible to get on and off.

Holly, glad the spraying is going ok.

Fiona


----------



## shem

EMER not long now im keeping everything crossed for you BLUE RIBBON best of luck   all roundPT i was thinking of getting one of those hold ya in things but after your ordeal i think i'll try mine at home 1st HOLLY start sniffing tomorrow i think i'll have to set my alarm as well i have become very forgetfull lately im going to blame it on my age it is quiet on here today where is everyone


----------



## shem

FIONA i have read different reports on the pineapple juice but was'nt sure last time i didn't take anything other than folic acid, trying to prepare myself as best i can although i know at the end of the day it's just down to lady luck and god. thanks for that will definatly try brazil nuts the choc covered ones are my favourite


----------



## Trishy

Morning girls.  How is everyone today?

Hope you are holding up Emer - not long now.  

I don't envy all the sniffing girls as it really is a pain in the neck.  I did the 2 a day spay the first time and it was so much better than doing it 4 times a day the 2nd time.  Hang in there girls - it's all for a good cause!

Can anyone advise about AF after BFN?  I had a very heavy bleed a couple of days after I stopped the drugs but it only lasted a couple of days.  But since then it has been 38 days and still no AF.  I take it this is pretty normal considering what my body has been through?  You can all do the AF dance for me if you want!    

One more question while I am here!  I have sent in the forms to be added to the private FET list through RFC.  How long should I expect to wait before getting the confirmation letter that I have been added to the list?  It has been a couple of weeks but I don't want to look silly by phoning them to check but at the same time don't want to risk not being added to the list immediately and wasting more time.

As for the pinapple juice/brazil nuts debate I did the juice and nuts last time but have decided to go for folic acid only this time and carry on my diet as normal as possible.  As you say Shem it is all pot luck but seeing as I got a BFN last time I want to change something this time just to feel like it could make a difference this time.  I don't think anything is the answer to success but mentally you need to feel like you are doing what you can so my plan this time is to take it all in my stride and keep life 100% normal apart from the drugs and see what happens!  It's all about mind games with yourself!


----------



## weeza82

Morning y'all,

How are things?

Glad all those who made it to the Hothouse Flowers really enjoyed them. I know the name but can't think of any of their songs, I will have to google them...

Emer, nearly there now, hope the cramps is the wee embies snuggling in, you have done brilliantly so far  

Trishy, your dinner party sounds good, despite the delayed start. It's a pity you didn't get to the gig though. We used to have a problem with the inlaws dropping in all the time. If they saw visitors at our house they called in and sat for ages. It was particularly bad one day when my parents were visiting and SIL 1 sat for nearly 2 hours  DH told her in no uncertain terms afterwards not to do it again, as my parents came to visit me, not her. Hey presto, problem solved  (DH is very blunt with his family  ) BTW, AF dance? Consider it done and done   

PT, those slip/holdy-ins really work don't they! I have the Trinny and Susannah ones that go from just above my knees to just under my bra. WHile they don't make me a svelte size 10 (  as if) they do give a nice outline and help a dress flow nicely. But they are bl00dy expensive!Your weekend sounds class, enjoy it!

Holly, yay on your first booze-free weekend!!! , good woman yourself!

Fiona, how long till EC now? 

Shem, good luck starting tomorrow 

HI Dahlia, how are you and the bub keeping? How long till the first scan?

Lesley  you win the bad blood test stories by a long mile! I'll stick with being the Incredible Veinless Woman !! Have a good day at DH's graduation today!

Crazykate, glad the practice is paying off and no bruises!! How was Kung Foo Panda?

Blue ribbon, great to hear ET went ahead with 2 fab embies take it easy now  

Fabulous, congrats!!!

Morning to everyone else 

DH and I had a very quiet weekend, but I was in my element on Saturday night as both Zoolander and Enemy of the State were on. I LOVE those films. "He only has 1 look, can you not see it? I feel like I'm going crazy here. You have nothing Zoolander, NOTHING, NOOTTHHIINNNGGG" "My God", "It's Magnum", "Yeah, that's what I'm talking about" "It's beautiful!"    I frikkin love Zoolander soooo much, I have been quoting it none stop since


----------



## pink tulip

Hi Girls!

Emer - Thinking of you  Praying for a lovely  coming your way......Promise to let us all know as soon as you do your test. The suspense will be killing me

Trishy - I'm the opposite to you re the AF. I had a really heavy, painful bleed after I got my BFN that lasted only a couple of days and then I started my AF again about 2 weeks later. It lasted ( in dribs and drabs) for almost 2 weeks I thought it was never going to leave me. Have you considered doing a test? Just to check....stranger things have happened....I am secretly hoping for a little natural miracle now that I've got my mojo back and me and DH enjoying our  again!! it's great to be free from all those horrible drugs and thinking about the tx 24/7. I'm glad to feeling human again  I like your thinking about trying to be 100% normal during your next cycle. I am deffo planning on being a bit more normal and a bit less anal about all the diet, exercise etc once we get started again.

Where's Weeza? Have you left us Weeza? We miss you! 

Love Pink Tulip x


----------



## pink tulip

Yaaaay Weeza - I knew you'd come if I shouted loud enough!!!!


----------



## Trishy

No I am pretty confident I don't need to do a test!   Besides I would dread to think as I am not on folic acid at the moment and have been drinking like a fish!!  Before all the drugs I was always a little irregular but would have been more like 34 than 38 days at most.  I'll give it another week then maybe speak to the doctor to make sure it's normal.

I feel like I can't say anything about ILs as it's not my place and DH's Mum is very sensitive so he never says anything incase it upsets her.  They go out for a meal in Banbridge every Saturday and would call on the way home when they take the notion but it can be awkward if we are watching a DVD or having a lazy night or having people round but I daren't say anything.  I don't mind as they are lovely people but if I just knew then I could prepare things round it.  Oh well, still had a good night anyway.


----------



## weeza82

I would never say anything to the ILs but DH wouldn't think twice. Bless his sisters, they do need these things spelled out for them sometimes. Ah, the perils of being married to the only (and the baby) boy of the house    

Re: vits and that.... THe pineapple juice and brazil nuts are good sources of selenium, hence the advice to consume, yes? But, correct me if I'm wrong, it would take a lot of pineapple juice and nuts, to bring you to your RDA. SO.... I have started taking a Selenium supplement from Tescos, in addition to my already huge vit regime. This is mainly because pineapple juice would make me boke  

PT I have just done a natural miracle dance for you   "I've got my mojo back"    too funny, I love the word mojo!!


----------



## EmerG

hi girls, glad to see a bit more action on the board today, don't know what happened to everyone yesterday?? Thanks for all your good wishes as well, I was really down last night and feeling mucho sorry for myself, though today the pains seem to have gone and I have a different sort of pain, sort of high up in my tummy like where indigestion would be but not burny like indigestion (sorry tmi I know!) Anyway I was putting it down to the crunchie nuggets and bacon fries and coke that I had last night just before bed to console myself, so that's probably it, my insides probably don't know what's hit them.The upshot of it is that I don't know what's going on and hopefully we'll make it to testing on Thursday after all. 

Hope everone is well, keep the fingers crossed for me!! thanks girls

Emer x


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=147747.0

New home ladies xx


----------

